# .  (, , , )

## .

,    .       .
 ,  , :
1.       .  .    ,     ,   
2.   030-050      .    1 , 1   9 .    2  3     .      .
3.    030-050   6%          , ,    (       )
4.       040  050       , ..    ,  .   6%    -       . 
5.  280     6%.          ,  50%   260.
6.     .070 ,           . , ,        . 
7.          (.260 - .280 (   6%,   15%   ) - ,      .       060,     ,          
8.     15%   .     ,        . 270
9.   ,       .   ,

----------

(    )  4  2010 .  1-3      .

     4 ,                  3 ?

----------

,

----------


## .

**,      ,   -   4    ?   :Frown:

----------

030=*0.06-  =14000*0.06-1428=-588
  ? 
           .   .

----------

> **,      ,   -   4    ?


  1-3     
        (  )

       4 

              ,     1/4 , ..               .

----------


## .

**,        .    ,  .          ,        :Frown:  



> 030=*0.06-  =14000*0.06-1428=-588


 ,      ,    50%.  ?



> ,


 ...   ,   ,  - .
    ,     ?   ,   ,   .       4 ?  :Frown: 
  ,  .  - -   ?  :Frown:

----------

. . 
     ,    030,040,050      ,    280       ?    ,   .

----------


## login75

6%.
   280. 
  ++=12003?   ?

----------

> ++=12003

----------

080  -  ?      :Frown:      18210501030011000110

020  - 18210501012011000110

----------

?       2011 ,          ?

----------


## .

**,  .      .   



> ?


    ,  .

----------

2009     ,  2 .
 2010  1-    5 .
  3  ( 2 ,      ),      5 .
    -  5,  3?

----------


## .

> 1.       .  .    ,     ,


.

----------

.     ?

----------


## .

5 ,      3?

----------

!  ,    ,      ? (          )

----------


## .

.            ,  ,      ,

----------

-         ? -      ,           .
  -  ?

----------


## .

,    .       .

----------

[QUOTE]       ?          ?[QUOTE]



> ,  .


          ?

----------

> . . 
>      ,    030,040,050      ,    280       ?    ,   .


"  ?

----------


## Andyko

> 1.       .  .    ,     ,





> ,  .





> ?


     ?
**

----------


## Andyko

> "  ?

----------


## 111

?   ?        ?   ?     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 111

:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## 111

?     ?     ?

----------

*111*,  ,    .

----------


## 111

:Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## jokonda

,          2010 .
:    6%.   2009    388  (   070    ).   2010 :  31915,  34575,  34043 (   1  100533),  32447,  22873,  34868 (   190721),  31357,  36703,  36703 (   9  295484),  39272,  37873,  39362 (   411991).      ,       (  12002,76).         5644,     5411. 
 :  240 = 411991,  260 = 24719,   280 = 12003,      :  030 = 6032 (..    1  100533*6%),  040 = 11443 (..    190721*6%),  050 = 8727 (..   9  295484*6%    9    9002).  060 = 3989 (24719-12003-8727).      ,         = 24719-12003-(5644+5411)-388=1273.   ?   ,     .

----------


## beorn84

, ,     6%, ..      ,  080 (  )   ?

----------


## olga19631963

080        ?     .     20-   18210501010011000110  ?

----------


## Mikebit

.        ,         .       ...           !    ,  -      ! ,      !;-)

----------


## .

> 050 = 8727 (..   9  295484*6%    9    9002)


       50%



> , ,     6%, ..      ,  080 (  )   ?


 



> 20-   18210501010011000110  ?


      .        .              .

----------


## 111

?

----------


## jokonda

..  !   050 = 8865,   060 = 3852 (24719-12002-8865).     = 1662 (24719-12002-5644-5411).  ? ,         060

----------

.
  6%.  1-       652000,      ,     105000,    - 145000,   805500.        :  1  39120,   6300,  9  8700,       39630.

----------


## -7

**,  


> :  1  39120,   6300,  9  8700,       39630.


-    .         ?? (, )

----------

,      .      .

----------


## .

> ..  !   050 = 8865,   060 = 3852 (24719-12002-8865).     = 1662 (24719-12002-5644-5411).  ? ,         060


  .       




> .
>   6%.  1-       652000,      ,     105000,    - 145000,   805500.        :  1  39120,   6300,  9  8700,       39630.

----------

!     15%,    2010 .       ,       -       .                  ,     .         ,    .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## jokonda

., !

----------

!

----------


## olga19631963

!

----------

>>>3.    030-050   6%          , ,    (       )

       (12002 )  2010  15 ,   .       ,      .     ...

  260 - 280 - 050

      ?
  280 -   ...
  050  ,   ,  " "

----------

6 ?

----------


## .

> (12002 )  2010  15 ,   .       ,      .     ...


 



> ?
>   280 -   ...
>   050  ,   ,  " "


       ,          ?    4  030-060,       ,  ,    .260-280. ..  ,

----------

>>   4  030-060

    ? 
       ... 

 .   1 , 
  (1 + 2 ), 
 9  (1 + 2 + 3 )

    ??
         09    .
  -   

----

   ..... 

  060 "  .    "
  : 260  280  50.

   260  (    )

 280 (  ) -   ....

 050 (     9 )....

   :  050     ,    . .... , ,      ...

 ? ))
     ...
  ? ))

----------


## .

> ? 
>        ...


 ,       :Smilie:    .050  .060. ,    070,   .050 .070

----------


## .

> :  050     ,    . ..


     -?  .           :Frown:  
  ,      .030-050 ,      ,         ?      ,     ,    .   ?        .

----------

.
       ...

 ,    -,      ,    12002  ...        12002    ,     ....

     .    ..        ,    .   ...

    ...      280    12002,     ,        ?

----------


## .

,   .    .        ,      ?
    .   ,   ,    .    .        .

----------

.

 I
 .    2010.

 x  = 100 ,  . ( 260)

 1  .  20 
  .  50  ( 30  2 )
 9  .  70  ( 20  3 )

10  - .   .

  060...  , .    .

260 - 280 - 050

100  - 10  - 70  = 20...  ,  .

 II

 .      .
  5 .    5    .

:

 1  .  20 
  .  45  (  5 )
 9  .  65 

 5      .

  060...  , .    .

  260 - 280 - 050

100  - 10  - 65  = 25 ...

---

-  ....)

----------

"", ""

----------

,   )   ,   ,       ...

.
)

----------

.        .    6% 
     381015 ( 1 . 83075, 2 .126900, 3.80565, 4 .90475).       .     (  960 .    10560,  720 .   7920,  24 . 264.       18744)
 030  4985
 040 12599
 050 17432
          060  5429
           210  381015
           240  381015
           260  22861
 :Frown: 
                 ?
 .

----------


## .

> 


 .280.      50%  ,   .260
    .030-050      ,    ,        :Embarrassment: 
   6%

----------


## 111

,    .
   6%  4 (   7873)
  ,   ,       .
 4  17300,      7873.   ?
    280,060,070?
210 -17300
240-17300
260-1038

280-519??  7873

060 -519?
070-519?

----------

.        ,       , ?

----------

!      .  6%. ,,   210   ,   .  ?

----------


## Storn

> !      .  6%. ,,   210   ,   .  ?

----------

? , ?

----------


## .

> 280-519??  7873


   ,   ,  



> ,  50%   260.





> .        ,       , ?


 .            ,    



> ,,   210   ,   .  ?


       ,

----------


## _9

, 6%
 .     2009.   2010 .   (    ).            .   .
:      030    ?

----------


## .



----------


## so.nata

.
   :    -          PDF417?

             ?           ?

   :     6%,   ,  -     300 000 .

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------

,  .     6%,    2010,  .  " ()  " ?

----------


## so.nata

Andyko,       , ?

----------


## Andyko

*so.nata*, 
** , ,  ,      .

----------

> .            ,


   2010         " ", ""  ..                -    (      ).
     : "  -,      45 286 575 000".
,          ,    -  ,    ?

----------


## .

**,        ,       .

----------

,  ,   !    ,  "   ",                    ,     .
 I . 102238        6687
 II . 299931        4506

 .   I . 102238*6%=6134-3067 (50%)=3067 
. 030 . = 3067
 .   II . (102238+299931)*6%=24130 -(6687+4506)-3067=9870
 . 040 .   299931*6%=17996-4506= 13490+3067=16557 (              .040 .    ?)

----------

,  
 1 -  0,   5000,   0 (   5000?),   13000( .. 8000   4 .)
     9 ?

----------


## olga19631963

9    ,   .   210     .

----------


## .

> . 040 . 299931*6%=17996-4506= 13490+3067=16557 (


  .   1 ,       2 ?       



> 1 -  0,   5000,   0 (   5000?),


     ,     .           :Frown:

----------


## CrazyMouse

.  .     .   6% . .1  2    .  4      3     .      2010.   22.01.2011.


.001  -  1

. 010 -    

. 020  -     

. 030  - 887 (14786,20 )

. 040 - 2784 (31619,07 )

. 050 - 5116 ( 38870,34 )

     85275,61=85276*6\100=5116,56=5117

 5117    . :Smilie: 

. 060 -      

. 070 - ???

. 080 -  - - - -

. 090 -  - - - -

. 201 - 6.0

. 210 - 168820,39=168820

. 220  -  - - - -

. 230 -  - - - -

. 240 - 168820

. 250 -  - - - -

. 260 - 10129,20=10129

. 270 -  - - - -

. 280 - 12004



10129-50%=5064,50-5117=-52,50

        . 52,50    . 070.
          2010 .

 .     .

 .

----------


## Storn

. 070 - 52

----------



----------

.

----------


## CrazyMouse

. 

   .
   .

1)   ?

2)   2    3?

3)      ?

4)       ,   280 12004(  )?

 .

----------


## Storn

1. 
2.  3-
4.

----------


## CrazyMouse

.

----------

> 3)      ?


,   .     .



> 4)       ,   280 12004(  )?


  280  .

----------

,   ( 6%).
, ,    ,   4  2010.      - 182 105 010 120 11 000 110?
       - 182 105 010 100 11 000 110...
        2010.?

----------


## .

182 105 010 120 11 000 110
   .     .

----------


## Frigateland

, !    ,  !   ., .

   ,    .   2010        ,  18210501010011000110.      (IV ),  - 27 .

:      ,      ..?   020  080?  ?

       - ,       ?   ?

----------


## .

> :      ,


        ,     



> 020  080?


  080    .   2010   .  2011

----------

-6%
 ,   .
         9  (050). 
    040=050. 
       050     060.
  280  50%  260.
  050+060+280=260  .
        ?

----------

> 280  .


 ,  ?     ,   ,        ???  :EEK!:

----------


## .

> ,   ,        ?


     .      ,     



> 9  (050). 
>     040=050.


 ,   **  ,        .    1 
     .

----------

,  .280



> ,               , * (     50%)   *  . 001 = "1"

----------

> .


   .        (  ,    )      .
.    738382   32300 (44303-  12003).
  .

----------


## .

-?  -   .    ,    .

----------


## ITIT

,        .   ,    .     ?

----------

> -?  -   .    ,    .


 . 
          ?                              ?
     ,       .

----------


## .

> ,    .


      .    ,     .  .       .
    ?     .



> ?


 ,          .      ,

----------

> .      ,


        ,              ,   ?

----------


## .



----------

> 182 105 010 120 11 000 110
>    .     .


,     ?   ...

----------

....)

      10 000 . ( 4- )  .   6%.   , ,      . 

 30.04.2011         300 . (     ), ?       30.04 (   ,       ...)     ?

  ,  - ,                .   ?


..   ,   ,    ....
   .

----------

., , .    .       18297 ( 260),  . 280, , 9145  .       .  . 70    3731.    4      ?   !

----------


## .

> 30.04


      .    ,     .



> ,  - ,                .   ?


 , .        .   ,   ?
        .       .



> 4      ?


  ,        .          ,

----------

, ,       ,          050  9 ? , ,   050  040,  ?

----------


## .

> ,   050  040,  ?

----------



----------

2010? -15%.  2008  25543000;  25500000;     -43000*15%=6450,    255543.  .40   43000.   3   120-43000. 
  2009  19900000;  21600000;  1700000.     2009- 199000.   30   2009  249093 (     2008 255543-6450).   3  010  020  249093;  140  150  1700000. 
     25000000;  21000000=  4000000*15%= 600000   2010.               . 
    2010 25000000-21000000-1700000-199000=  2101000*15%= 315150.    ?         2008-255543?    315150.

----------


## .

> 2008-255543?


  . 



> 140  150  1700000.


     .   1700000    ? 



> (     2008 255543-6450

----------

. 1700000-     2009 .

----------

249093        2008 255543-6450    30   2009    3  010  020.  1700000   140  150

----------

> 2010? -15%.  2008  25543000;  25500000;     -43000*15%=6450,    255543.  .40   43000.   3   120-43000. 
>   2009  19900000;  21600000;  1700000.     2009- 199000.   30   2009  249093 (     2008 255543-6450).   3  010  020  249093;  140  150  1700000. 
>      25000000;  21000000=  4000000*15%= 600000   2010.               . 
>     2010 25000000-21000000-1700000-199000=  2101000*15%= 315150.    ?         2008-255543?    315150.


, - :

----------

,   !
,  ,      , , !
   2010   030       2009 - 199000,   199000   2010   220 .
 3     130   2009 (1700000)         2008 248980.

----------

> 2010   030       2009 - 199000,


       (199000)        (0)     (2009)  199000-0=199000.



> 199000   2010   220 .


.



> 3     130   2009 (1700000)         2008 248980


   .250   2009 .

----------

!  !

----------


## Larisa***

,   ,          XML ,   . :Redface: 
, ,  ,    ...

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## Larisa***

.   .

----------

, ,   " ,     "?         (      ).         ,     .    060   .        060?

----------


## Jene4ka

,   .    ,   .

----------


## Koren

15%
-   ,     -       ?
      1804   ,     ,   ,   12000    !
..   060    895 .,     ,         !
 ?

----------


## Andyko

*Koren*,       -6

----------


## Koren

,         ,    15%, ? ((

----------


## Andyko

,    15%

----------


## Koren

!
:
-   6%         (   ),      50%
-   15       

?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Koren

!  :Smilie:

----------


## divaJ

, .
      6%            .
  ,           (    ) ?

----------

> ,   .    ,   .


,   ,    ,     ,  ,   :Frown:    ,     oldsentry  yandex ru.    :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,

----------


## .

**,     ,      .
     ,     ,

----------


## Koren

,   ...   15%.
       900 .
      4 .,  .  - 150 .
900 .    "      " (   ),       ,   ,  ?

----------


## .

.     .    ,      030-050

----------


## Koren

030-040 , 050 - 900 .

----------

6%.  2009        2010.   2009     . 
           . ,          -      50%  ,    .  ,              :
1.  ,  
2.    ,   1  2009 (30     )        (  270  -   ).

        "".       .   .      .     , ,     -    " ",    ,    , "1".         "0"  "1",    -     . 
     :        ?

...      ,        .  ,   ,   ,     ,          "1"  "2".
  -,        - ,            .

     :      .

----------


## .

*Koren*, ..     1    ?

----------


## .

> :        ?


 ,    



> :      .


   .          ,   .

----------

> ,


  :    "0"  "1",     .    ?

 . !     .

----------


## .

> :    "0"  "1",     .    ?


      -     ( )  .     ,

----------


## Koren

> *Koren*, ..     1    ?


  !

----------

1   "    ,   ".    ?       , . .    (      )?          ,    ?

----------


## Koren

> 1   "    ,   ".    ?       , . .    (      )?          ,    ?


   ,     ,   ,     !  ,   5  !

----------

> :    "0"  "1",     .    ?


     ""

----------


## Eplion

!
  "
    , 
      "     , ...
  ,       ( 260) = 3 119 .,      - 12 003, ..      280  50%   260, , 50%  3 119 = 
1 559,50 ,    ,       , ,            1 559,5,  1 560,    50%  . 260...  ,       280  1 559             1 .,      ,    ?

----------


## Storn

*Eplion*,   1560   .....
    ,   .....  ()    ....

----------


## Eplion

.
 :Wink:

----------

> ""


 !!!!  !

----------

,  ,  , .   -  ,  :

   060 = . 260 - . 280 - . 050. 

         .    -   050     9 ,   280    ,    060         9 .  ?   :Wow:

----------

- :   .

: ,       020        ,         080    ?

   2 .   020 -      ( ,        ,     , ( 030, 040, 050),   080 -   ,     .

:         080     -182 1 05 01030 01 1000 110 (     2011   2010 ),        020 (  )  ,     ?

.

----------


## .

> -   050     9 ,   280    ,    060         9 .  ?


       .  .050    .   .   - ? 



> 020 (  )  ,     ?


 , .    , . -

----------

> - :   .
>    2 .   020 -      ( ,        ,     , ( 030, 040, 050),   080 -   ,     .
> 
> :         080     -182 1 05 01030 01 1000 110 (     2011   2010 ),        020 (  )  ,     ?





> , .    , . -


  .    ,   ,     ,   ? 
,     ( 2011  2010)  -  "2"    11- .

     ? ,    .  ,         020? 
     ,         ,     ,    !!!

!!

----------


## .

> .    ,   ,     ,   ?


    1     .       2010      



> ,         020?


    -?           030-050?         .070?

----------


## mariyakor

6%  

1.        ? 0?  ?
2.   -          
3.  20  18210501012011000110,    ,    ?
4.     31.12   ,    ,    .      2011    ""?	
  .   .

----------


## Koren

,          ...
  15%.
1.      ,  030-040 - .
       900 . -  050.
      4 .,  .  - 150 .( 090).
      060 - .
900 .    "      " (   ) -  070,       ,   ,  ?
2.          , ?
 !

----------


## Koren

mariyakor,   , 
1. 
2.

----------


## .

> 20  18210501012011000110,    ,    ?


 



> 31.12   ,    ,    .


   !    .      2011

----------


## Denizio

,      .
      -     .   6%.

1.   6%        2010     2010  (114 000 , 6%  - 6840 .).  ,    ?

2.         2010 ?

3.      (      ?)     2010 ?
    ,       ? 

4.         ? ,  -  ?
     -   ....

----------


## Andyko

,      http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=381938
?
       ?

----------


## Denizio

,       .
 ,   -        ? 
, ,        4  (    2011 )    -    .

,     -         ...       .
  6%      ...

----------


## Andyko

*Denizio*,   ;
   ,  ,    -

----------


## Denizio

> *Denizio*,   ;
>    ,  ,    -


,       -  (    2600 . )? 

   -   ,  ?

,       ...  ,    ,  ,        -   ,      ,  ...

----------


## Andyko

*Denizio*,     ,      ,    ?

----------


## .

> 1.      ,  030-040 - .
>        900 . -  050.


   - .      ,   ,   .          :Frown: 



> ,   ,  ?


 , 



> , ?

----------


## svetik291078

> ?
> **


   ?   030,040,050  1          3.6.9 .

----------


## Shumilov

:Smilie:        2010 ,     -  ,    . ,     ,     .     ,   ? 

     -      3  ,  ,      .       ,        ? , . .

----------


## Andyko

*svetik291078*,  :
4.4.    030      ,        , **   .
4.5.    040      ,        , **       ,    .
4.6.    050      ,        , **        ,

----------


## Denizio

> *Denizio*,     ,      ,    ?


  .
     .
   -  ( ).
, , ,     ? 
    -     .
,    .

----------


## Koren

> - .      ,   ,   .


,    !        ,    ,  !
  !

----------

> *svetik291078*,  :
> 
> 4.5.    040      ,        , **  **   ,    .


  "  "?    -   ?

     150  (-  1 = 1000 )

 6  - = 2000 , 15%   - 300 .

    040 (    6 ) - 300  150?
.

----------


## lim

A     -  ?
 ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 6  - = 2000 , 15%   - 300 .


  300    040  
*lim*,  .    ,

----------


## lim

> 300    040  
> *lim*,  .    ,

----------

> .  .050    .   .   - ?





> 3.    030-050   6%          , ,    (       )


,    . ,   :

1.        -   260 (     * 6%)
2.       280
3.    030, 040, 050 -  6%  ""      (       )

4.    060 = . 260 - . 280 - . 050      -     (1)     (2)     9        9 , ..   

      =       -        -    9   [    9  *6% -    9 ]. 

 , ,  -     .  :Redface:

----------


## Iris1

18210501012011000110,
     ?

----------

6%.  2010   .       0 ? 2.  18210501012011000110? .

----------


## .

> 030, 040, 050 -  6%  ""      (       )


     ?   .     4  030-060 -       .           .260.   -?  :Smilie: 



> ?


       ?   , ,    ?   :Embarrassment: 



> 0 ?


 .     ,  .

----------


## Shumilov

, : http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=168
p.s. ,  (6%)

----------


## .

> 2010 ,     -  ,    . ,     ,     .     ,   ? 
> 
>      -      3  ,  ,      .       ,        ? , . .


       -   ,       .      .
      .

----------

> !    .      2011


   280 ,      ,    (   )         ...

...         , ..      01.01.2010  31.12.2010.

----------


## .

**,   , ?     .

----------


## Iris1

> ?   , ,    ?


,     (, 6%)
, ,     020  080 ?
 -  (((

----------


## .

020     6%
  080   .     6%  ,  - ,

----------


## Shumilov

> -   ,       .      .       .


  .

----------


## Nastasi

> **,   , ?     .


       ,        .

http://www.nalog.ru/index.php?start=...ar2=%&month2=%   29.09.2009

...              ,         .
,                     1   31    ...

----------


## Iris1

,   :   020  - 18210501012011000110,
   080  ?

----------


## .

*Nastasi*, -,     -  . -,           ,    .
  ,    ,    - ,   ,   ?    ,    ?

----------


## .

*Iris1*,   080     .   .090

----------


## Nastasi

> *Nastasi*, -,     -  . -,           ,    .
>   ,    ,    - ,   ,   ?    ,    ?


  ,   :
- - ,   ,   ;
- ,            ,    .

..       ,      .

----------


## .

> - - ,   ,   ;


 .346.21 .3  



> (   ),    () ,           ,            ,   ,           ,  (   ) **       ,          .     (   )        50 .





> ,            ,    .


http://www.klerk.ru/doc/161714/

----------


## Iris1

> *Iris1*,   080     .   .090


!

----------


## cyril

> ,   :
> - - ,   ,   ;
> - ,            ,    .


 ,    "    "   :           ,     .   ,  ..     ,   ,           2004 .

*"....      ,    ,     ,          ,   ,       .
....
           ,     2002     2003 ,    ,      2002     ,    -        ( 19,  1,   )         "*
       8  2004 .  92-

----------


## .

> ,    "    "   :


  :Smilie:

----------


## Netter

1/4        . 
:
1.        1  ?
2.             ?

----------


## .

1.  
2. ,     .

----------


## Netter

,           1  ?,   9   ?

----------


## Netter

,   , .    ,    .        ,      ? 
     ?

----------


## .

,     ? - .



> ,      ?


     -      . 
    ,  ,     .
   ,

----------


## Netter

,           .     (   ) ,   ,       - (      ),       .
    ,    ,      ,      .
1.      .     .  30 , 40, 50  "       ",   .         (  ,    .)
     .   280       .  260-280     ,     50   (         4 )   70       9 ,        .
 ,   ,                (      25   ).
2.      ,      (         30 ),    7000     , ....   .   260-280        4000        60  (      )    70   3000  ! .       ,     ,   289     .                      ()

----------


## Netter

3.             .
4.   _[censored]_             ,          .1.
       (       )    ,              ( 260-270 )               .
  ?
4.     ,      _[censored]_

----------


## .

.           . 
   ,  , , .       2009   2010 ,       .

----------


## Andyko

> 30 , 40, 50  "       ",   .


" "  "" -  ?

----------

*.*    ,   ,  -         




> ?   .     4  030-060 -       .           .260.   -?


      :
1.  . 260 - . 280 -   9  * 6% ( )

2. . 260 - . 050 -    4 . 

    . 060 = . 260 - . 280 - . 050   . 

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Netter

.
      .   ,                    (, 9 )     25     .     ,     : (,      ,                   (   )         ),    -.        ,    31 .     280      .
    ?

----------


## Netter

,       ,         30  (12 000 ),        12000  50%          ?

----------


## Storn

*Netter*,   ....
    10000 .,   12003,      5000 ....
?

----------


## Andyko

> -.        ,    31


  ,

----------


## Netter

,   ,       (   )   .

----------


## Nastasi

> ,    "    "   :           ,     .   ,  ..     ,   ,           2004 .
> 
> *"....      ,    ,     ,          ,   ,       .
> ....
>            ,     2002     2003 ,    ,      2002     ,    -        ( 19,  1,   )         "*
>        8  2004 .  92-


cyril,            . 
  (   2009   2010)        : http://www.klerk.ru/doc/186090/ 
    -17-3/210  12.05.2010,            ,   -1 .140 (    ) + .     "...          ( ),          ".
P.S.  .,     , ..      .

----------


## .

*Nastasi*, ,   ,   ,  -    :Wink:            ,       :Frown: 
, ,    ,      .      ,     ,

----------


## .

> *.*    ,   ,  -         
> 
> 
> 
>       :
> 1.  . 260 - . 280 -   9  * 6% ( )
> 
> 2. . 260 - . 050 -    4 . 
> 
>     . 060 = . 260 - . 280 - . 050   .


  .   2     .  .     .
  1      4 .      .   .              ,    ,

----------

15%   020!
    11     "2",   !
   , .           -    ,       !
 ?

       ,       ? -   ? 

      "",        020   (   ,     ).
,    !
!!

----------


## .

> ,       ?


 .    
 -      ,

----------


## Netter

1)         ,  ? 
2)       12002,76  12003  12000 ?

----------

, !!
         !! :Kiss:  (,    ..)
  !
     ,     ,     ?

----------


## .

-? ,

----------

> -? ,


 1  8.2  1.6 (1.6.26.3)

----------


## .

1

----------

.    2009    15%.  2009        .  2009    .       2009      2010    " ,    ()  ()  (),      ".  .

----------


## .

.      2009

----------


## Yanisss

CheckXML+2  :
: \\\\
: '18210501012011000110' 
: '     kbk1'

     . 020?

----------


## .



----------

> .      2009


     .     2009   ?

----------


## .



----------


## 1

, ,   17.12.2010,     31.12.2010        .  .  ? :Redface:

----------


## Storn

* 1*,  +    2010      (    )

----------


## 1

> * 1*,  +    2010      (    )


   ,       .  .     1,      ?       :Redface:

----------


## Storn

"",   ....
    1   ,     ....

----------


## 1

> "",   ....
>     1   ,     ....


 :Redface:         ?

----------


## Storn

-  -   .....    "",    ..... ,  .....
  ,      ...  :Big Grin:

----------

,      1 .  (15%)  1500,         (1%   ),  9    ...   040  050          15%?

----------


## .

> 040  050          15%?


 .

----------


## 2011

,         , ,  ,     . :       2010  ?
      , ,     ?         ?

----------


## Andyko

* 2011*,   ,     .

----------


## .

> 2010  ?


  ?    ?
 :Frown:

----------

> ?    ?
> (


    . .     ,     . ?

----------


## .



----------


## optik64

,  , . -     . 
    6%.       ,      050-060-070,      -    ...    .       :Smilie:  
   3 ,     .          30      ...   "",  ...
   .3. "   030-050   6%          , ,    (       "...

         ...

----------


## optik64

...-...
           ,  ,  ,      ?
      ,          . 
  ,     11   "2"  "0". ?
  -    080       ?   -      ? ( 6%).
!

----------


## Storn

*optik64*,     ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Storn

> ,  ,  ,      ?

----------


## solnywko

1  8 ( 6%),    ,    1000 . (   ).     2 ,      .   040  1000 .,   060  1000 .   050    1000 . ( ??),        ,    060  0???     :Embarrassment:     060          ?       ,   , ..     (    . ,    , :yes:   )

----------


## solnywko

> ?


 ,      "    ___ .     ___________ ()."

 ,          .  29    ,       4  :Wink:

----------


## Na28ta

+.      ,         .          ()?     ,     2011   2010 ...

----------


## 16

,      .
  -.  10%.
1  5529607 () - 5249598 ()
 14020703       - 119191824
9  20434258       - 16589347
           26621923       - 25249062
   1:
 030 - 0
 040 - 210088
 050 - 384491
 060 - 0
 070 - 247205
 2:
. 240 1372861
. 260 137286
. 270 266219

----------

> ,      .


...

----------


## 16

!

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,          .    ,      ,

----------

.     2010.   .          2010  20. ..        ,    6%    . ..             6%  .         . 
1.     ?
2.      2011    6%        ?
3.  .        ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.  ,    
3. .       1 ,      .

----------

! , ,  :  
 15%,  1   100 ,   ,  9   50      90 .        030-050    : 030- 15 ., 040-  , 050-15 ., 060 - , 070 - 1 .;   260  2 - 14 .

----------


## .

> 050-15


 8  -. 50  15% = 7,5.   15?

----------


## Na28ta

*.*, .   :   ,   .       - ...   :Embarrassment:    .

----------


## lastochkalux

!

, ,  .  6%

1  -  - 33 424 . -  - 2005.

1  -  - 46306 . -  - 773.

9 . -  - 54 275. -  - 478

 -  -  88 130. - () - 5288

    4 ? - 2032  4810?

1 ,  4810.

 .

----------


## .

*lastochkalux*,       .040-050? 773  478? -         9

----------

> *lastochkalux*,       .040-050? 773  478? -         9


    .  ,  .  ?
  1   2778,  9  - 3256.
    ?
 ?

----------


## Mikebit

.   ,     2010       5700 .,   2011 .        2011.    -    ,              ? ,  6%, . .

----------


## .

> 1   2778,  9  - 3256.
>     ?


   ,    .060.     .    2032  



> 2010       5700 .,


        ,      ,      2010 ,      ,       



> -    ,              ?


      ,

----------

,   -  (6%)
, ,  -  (  )        ?   ,  ...

----------


## Mikebit

> ,      ,      2010 ,      ,


     -,       ?  :Smilie:  ,                 ?




> ,


. .

----------

!

 .  6%  .
 210 - 43000
 240 - 43000
 260 - 2580
. 280 - 1290

 030 - 14000*0,06-420=420
 040 = 33000*0,06-990=990
 050 = 44000*0,06-1320=1320

 070= 1320-(2580-1290)=30

      030,040,050     ,      1 . 540,  2 . - 570,  3 . - 0 .
1. ,         ,       ?
2.   280        ?       (, ,   )

----------


## Andyko

1.  
2. ;

----------


## .

> -,       ?


  . , ,   9      .   ,     ,    .060         ,   .070

----------


## .

> ,         ,       ?


  ,   :Smilie:           .    ,

----------

050   1   10015% = 15 .

----------

> ,            .    ,


          , ..          30 .

----------


## .

> ,


 ..  ,         , ?

----------


## .

> 050   1   10015% = 15 .


   ,   9   50 ,     100?

----------

,   1   15   ( ),    9    8 .,         6 .,        1 .?

----------


## .

> 6 .,


      , .       1   15  ,    .030.      9    8 .
   ,    ,    .

----------

.

----------


## AnnaVa

, .  1          280?     . !

----------


## )

,     ,           .  -    6%  .

1  6252,57 
 15574,58
9  21819,98
 27654,97
       12008 .      .    ,    (((
    :  
 030 -- 188 (  6252,57*0,006/2) 
 040--467 (15574,58 *0,06/2)
 050 -- 655
 060 -- 830
 070, 080 090 
  201  --06%
 210 --27655
 240-- 27655
 260 --1659
 280 -- 830   ,  1659*50%
  ,          ,    .

----------

> ,    .060.     .    2032


,  !

----------


## .

> 030 -- 188 (  6252,57*0,006/2)


       ? 
  ,     280   829.   830 ,  50%  1659.

----------


## .

> 1          280?     . !


     . ,    ,   .        ,               :Wink:

----------

,  040  050    ?      ,   , 9 ,  , ?    060         9 ?

----------


## .

> 030-050      .    1 , *1   9 .*    2  3     .


 



> 060         9 ?


  060   .  -

----------

> ,     ,           .  -    6%  .
> 
> 1  6252,57 
>  15574,58
> 9  21819,98
>  27654,97
>        12008 .      .    ,


  :
1.    ""
2.    "  "

----------


## squirrelena

.
    -  .      ,           .
    2        ?..  ?     ?
   .

----------


## .

,     .346.16 ,      .       -

----------

! -   ,    2010 , -           .030,040,050 !!!     . 090  270  11307!  !    (((

----------

> 


  ...  :Wow: 



>

----------


## cyril

> ! -   ,    2010 , -           .030,040,050 !!!     . 090  270  11307!  !    (((


  090  270    ,     1%  .   030-050         -    , ..  __  .

----------


## .

> -


   ?

----------


## squirrelena

> ,     .346.16 ,      .       -


   .

-     ,     ..
  ,    -    ,   ?      ?   ?

----------


## .

.
   .       .

----------

> -  .      ,           .
>     2        ?..  ?     ?


  : .
 346.16.   



> 7)       ,   ,       ,            ,   ,           ,       ;


 346.17.     



> 3)       -  ,   .                         () ,     ;

----------


## squirrelena

> .
>    .       .


    ,      ,  .
 .  ,   , ? -   ,               -  .
      . .

----------


## squirrelena

> : .
>  346.16.   
> 
>  346.17.


   ,   ,             ?

      .

----------


## Andyko

*squirrelena*,        ?

----------


## squirrelena

> *squirrelena*,        ?


     ,  2011   .
    ,..

----------


## Andyko

*squirrelena*,  ,      - ,   ;

----------


## squirrelena

> *squirrelena*,  ,      - ,   ;


 .    ,     .

----------

" ", " ", "  ",     ?
,            ,     **    .

----------


## .

.     ,        2010 
,               .

----------


## )

> ? 
>   ,     280   829.   830 ,  50%  1659.


    2599,  2599   . , ,  1612;    .  .  2599.



> 060   .  -


           175  ...


** ** ,    ,   .
     ,            ,      280  830    12008  ,              ...

----------


## .

> 175  .


     .    ?

----------


## )

*.* ..     060 --175.           (2010 ),    830,    ?   ?

----------


## .

* )*,   ,          .

----------


## )

1  6252,57 
 15574,58
9  21819,98
 27654,97
      12008 .      .    ,    (((
 : 
030 -- 188 (  6252,57*0,006/2) 
040--468 (15574,58 *0,06/2)
050 -- 655
060 -- 830 ?         175 

070, 080 090 
201 --06%
210 --27655
240-- 27655
260 --1659
280 -- 829  ,  1659*50%
     !           2599 .  .   2599 ,  2599      1040  572 .

          830 , ?
        060 --- 830,       .

----------


## .

> 060 -- 830 ?         175


      830,   175? 
        030-040  ,       ? 

030  - 375
040  - 934
050 - 655
060 - 175




> 060 --- 830,


  :Frown: 
  655  9  + 830     .
     ,        ?   :Frown: 
  .
   830,       ,     .

----------

.  "",  . , 15%.

1. -  15000
 -  10000
9 . -  5000
            030, 040, 050.
.

----------


## .

030 - 15000
040 - 10000
050 - 5000
, ,        .   -     ,     -

----------


## Instinkt

2010
   15% -
 210 -     51
 220 -     51
  240    210-220,       51
         ?

----------


## .

-         ,       .          .
     ,    , ?   ,  ?

----------


## Instinkt

,   ,   ? 
    90.1?
   90.7 ?

----------


## )

*.*,     ""  ,          ...       .        ,   :Frown:       830,   655   ,     175,         ,          .          :Smilie:      !
         .

----------


## Andyko

*Instinkt*,       26.2;
       26.2

----------

!   ,   .   6%

020 182 105 010 120 11 000 110
030 8700
040 - ---
050 - ---
060 8700 ( 4350) ?????
070 ????
080  (182 105 010 300 11 000 110
090---
210 -145 000
240 -145000
260 -8700
280 - ????
2,3,4 .   
   1.      
  12003

----------


## Andyko

> 12003

----------

?      ?     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

?

----------


## Storn



----------

..       ?

----------


## Storn



----------

,       2010.????????

020 182 105 010 120 11 000 110
030 8700
040 - ---
050 - ---
060 8700 ( 4350) ?????
070 ????
080 (182 105 010 300 11 000 110
090---
210 -145 000
240 -145000
260 -8700
280 - ????
2,3,4 .   
   1.

----------


## .

040-050 ?     1 ,     1 ?       ?

----------


## 999

,        521 ,  ,    ,       . 
        . 
 ????

----------

020 182 105 010 120 11 000 110
030 8700
040 8700
050 8700
060 8700 ( 4350) ?????
070 ????
080 (182 105 010 300 11 000 110
090---
210 -145 000
240 -145000
260 -8700
280 - ????
    ,      1   .

----------


## .

> 060 8700 ( 4350) ?????
> 070 ????


060 - 
070 - 4350
280 - 4350
 ,

----------


## .

> . 
>  ????


       ?           ?

----------

.  !!!

----------


## 999

> ?           ?


!    ,       , ,   )))

----------

:
 28.05.10  15% -

:      26000-5449,5=20550,5       3083
9           777000-776493,5=506.5            76 (3--  20044)
           1575000-1554710,5=20289,5     3043

210 1575000
220 1554711
240 20289
260 3043
270 15750
030 ----
040 3083
050 76
060 0
070       76  ?
090 15750

----------


## s081081

,      (  -    )

----------


## Storn

> 


 -    - 
       ?

----------


## .

> 030 ----
> 040 3083
> 050 76
> 060 0
> 070       76  ?
> 090 15750


 76

----------


## .

> 


  ! ,         ?      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## montesuma

1.         6%?

2. ,    "" 6%,     "  "       ?

3.      ,       ,   ?

----------


## Storn

> 2. ,    "" 6%,     "  "       ?


  :yes: 



> 3.      ,       ,   ?


     .....

----------


## VIP

> 1.         6%?
> 
> 3.      ,       ,   ?


1.   182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110 ,   ,       (  ,   1  2011 )

3.    ,       ,    ,     ,    .




> .....


     ...     ,     ,    ,       .  !  ...

----------


## .

.

----------


## VIP

> .


??    ,            ...
     ,   -    ?

----------


## .

-          :Wink:

----------


## VIP

> -


  ...  ,     , -      ....
   ,    1.    ?

----------


## lastochkalux

> ,    .060.     .    2032


 , ! :Smilie:  :Type:

----------

1152017?  ,   ,   ?

----------


## 11

,      ( !)    .

:
     (    )    . 
        4  (..  )    (  ,   ,    )? 

          12002,76,    280     12003   12002?  ,       50%

----------

6%
   ,    11   10      ,   ,       ( 50 % )?

----------


## .

> 1152017?  ,   ,   ?


 .  ,         ,    




> ,      ( !)    .
> 
> :
>      (    )    . 
>         4  (..  )    (  ,   ,    )? 
> 
>           12002,76,    280     12003   12002?  ,       50%


     4 ,    . ,  ,  .          .      .      ,          ,      :Wink: 




> 6%
>    ,    11   10      ,   ,       ( 50 % )?


  .    ,     ( 2011   3 )       1  2011

----------

.   ,        .  ,       ,            , ..

----------


## .

> ,       ,


        (       ),      .
,        ,

----------

> .    ,     ( 2011   3 )       1  2011


  ,   , ..  2    ,    2011 ?
!

----------


## .

> ,   , ..  2    ,    2011 ?


 .         ,

----------

> .         ,


.,               ?
 ,  ,       , ,

----------


## Shumilov

.  ,  (6%).    ,           .

-  I : 461 158 .
-   : 884 252 .
-   9 : 1 323 802 .
-   : 1 872 988 .

. 260 = 112 380 .
. 280 = 12 002 .

. 030 = 24 669 .
. 040 = 50 054 .
. 050 = 76 428 .
. 060 = 23 950 .

 ,    . 040  050,   060 - . , .

----------


## .

> .,               ?


  .        .346.21.    .

----------


## .

> . 260 = 112 380 .


 - 112379,    280 - 12003,    .
   040-050    ,

----------


## Shumilov

> - 112379,    280 - 12003,    .


      ,     .




> 040-050    ,


    : 21 , 5 , 7 , 3 .

----------

> .        .346.21.    .


,  . 
    ,    ,      (   )   

 ..    ,    ,    ,    ,     ?
, ,  ,

----------


## Shumilov

?

-  I : 461 158 .
-   : 884 252 .
-   9 : 1 323 802 .
-   : 1 872 988 .

. 260 = 112 380 .
. 280 = 12 002 .

. 030 = 27 670 . (  1 )
. 040 = 50 055 . (   -   )
. 050 = 73 428 . (  9  -    -   )
. 060 = 26 950 .

----------


## .

> : 21 , 5 , 7 , 3 .


    .      040-050     3 .,   .030   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ..    ,    ,    ,    ,     ?


 .

----------


## Shumilov



----------


## Shumilov

> .      040-050     3 .,   .030   ?


  :Frown:     030   ,        -     1 . , ,   .     ?

----------


## .

> -     1 .


   ?        , ..  25 .
   ,  ,       -    050   3 ,        6? 
   ?   ?

----------


## Shumilov

> ?        , ..  25 .


 ,    .




> ,  ,       -    050   3 ,        6?


    ,      -    .  3 ,   : . 050 = 73 428 . (  9  -  (3000,5)   -  (3000,5  )




> ?   ?


, .       .     ?

----------


## .

*Shumilov*,    ?    1 ,   9 ?     ,      (((



> 3 ,   : . 050 = 73 428 . (  9  -  (3000,5)   -  (3000,5  )


    3,        6?    3,  ?

----------

. .    :

 . 6%
.  1  2   ,  3  . 217001,  4 . 55000 .     272001 . .     12002 .   3 .   .  :

. 030 -
. 040-
. 050-13020 (217001*6%)
. 060 -
. 070-4860

.210-272001
. 240-272001
. 260-16320
. 280-8160

       ,         8160 .    .

----------


## .

,

----------


## Shumilov

> *Shumilov*,    ?    1 ,   9 ?     ,      (((


-  I : 461 158 .
-   : 884 252 .
-   9 : 1 323 802 .
-   : 1 872 988 .

  : 21 , 5 , 7 , 3 .

  1 , 21  - 24670 .
  , 05  - 25551 .
  9 , 07  - 20205 .
  , 04  - 29952 .

   ?

. 260 = 112 380 .
. 280 = 12 002 .

. 030 = 24 669 . (  1  -   21 )
. 040 = 47 055 . (   -  ( 21 , 5 )
. 050 = 70 427 . (  9  -  ( 21 , 5 , 7 )
. 060 = 29 951 .

----------


## elenah9

,    6%     .   -    -   (  ).    -    2-          -  .   ,   ,       ?         ?     . .

----------

> ,


 !!!!!!

----------


## .

*elenah9*,         ?   :Frown:

----------

,        ...   1 7.7. ,       "   -  1:    !"    "  "    ,    ....       .

----------


## .

1     1

----------


## Shumilov

,   _[censored]_    . ,    "  "    .      ,    .    ,     .   : http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=365

----------


## .

*Shumilov*,       ,     .

----------


## .

> . 260 = 112 380 .
> . 280 = 12 002 .
> 
> . 030 = 24 669 . (  1  -   21 )
> . 040 = 47 055 . (   -  ( 21 , 5 )
> . 050 = 70 427 . (  9  -  ( 21 , 5 , 7 )
> . 060 = 29 951 .


    ,   12003,   12002,    .

----------


## zinaida_82

!
  (- 15%)
  040  050     ?

----------


## .



----------


## zinaida_82



----------


## Shumilov

> ,   12003,   12002,    .


 .

----------

,      (    ,  ).

----------


## Andyko



----------

6%  .

 210 -43000
 260-2580
. 280 - 1290 ( ?)

         . 
  1 , 2 , 3 .  .

 030 = 14000*0,06-420 = 420
 040 = 33000*0,06-990=990
 050=44000*0,06-1320=1320

         030-050., ..     50% ,        ?                                                           

 070=1320-(2580-1290)=30


     ?

----------


## 6

> . .    :
> 
>  . 6%
> .  1  2   ,  3  . 217001,  4 . 55000 .     272001 . .     12002 .   3 .   .  :
> 
> . 030 -
> . 040-
> . 050-13020 (217001*6%)
> . 060 -
> ...


. 
   .
1.  ** ,..   .      ?
2.  020      ?
3.  080    ? 
4.    ?   ?
5.     ,         ?
6.    ?   -  ?
7.  .   ?
8.    8-916-111-22-33-----   89161112233---------  ?
9.  -   .   11 ,  -  F 45.4,   F-.45.4-?
10.  3--   ... --- .  ?( ).
11.   .  ?  -    ,  -     .     ,   ?
12.     ?   88.  ,   .    .
._(  -   )_

----------


## .

> 6%  .
> 
>  210 -43000
>  260-2580
> . 280 - 1290 ( ?)
> 
>          . 
>   1 , 2 , 3 .  .
> 
> ...


          9 ?       ?

----------


## .

> 1.    ,..   .      ?


   .        .        



> 2.  020      ?
> 3.  080    ?


 



> 5.     ,         ?


      .           ,     



> 6.    ?   -  ?


        .   ,  ,   .



> 7.  .   ?


  .         .



> 8.    8-916-111-22-33-----   89161112233---------  ?


   ...    ,         :Wink:      . 



> 9.  -   .   11 ,  -  F 45.4,   F-.45.4-?


 



> ?


 ,     http://service.nalog.ru:8080/

----------

> 9 ?       ?


 
1  -18000
2 . - 18000
 3  - 0
4 - 10 000

  :
050=33000*0,06-990=990
060=2580-1290-990=300

 300  ?

----------

> 1  -14000
> 2 . - 19000
>  3  - 0
> 4 - 10 000
> 
>   :
> 050=33000*0,06-990=990
> 060=2580-1290-990=300
> 
>  300  ?


-    .

----------


## altyn74

. 030 -    
. 040 -   
. 050-3180 (53000*6%)
. 060 -
. 070-   

.210-135000
. 240-135000
. 260-8100 (135000*6%)
. 280-   

  12003   4    
   8100   4      

     070   280 
!

----------


## 6

> .         .


  ,   .   ,  ?



> 


    , : F  45.4.
   F-. 45. 4-?



   :
10)   **   ,     ,    ,   .
1.         ?
(          .)
.

----------


## .

> 1  -18000
> 2 . - 18000
>  3  - 0
> 4 - 10 000
> 
>   :
> 050=33000*0,06-990=990
> 060=2580-1290-990=300
> 
>  300  ?


.        990





> . 030 -    
> . 040 -   
> . 050-3180 (53000*6%)
> . 060 -
> . 070-   
> 
> .210-135000
> . 240-135000
> . 260-8100 (135000*6%)
> ...


  280    ,   .     50%  .260. .060  070   .  -     .




> ,   .   ,  ?
> 
>     , : F  45.4.
>    F-. 45. 4-?
> 
>    :
> 10)   **   ,     ,    ,   .
> 1.         ?
> (          .)
> .


        .         -      .  ,    .
       .  .    45.4.  
     .   .

----------


## altyn74

> . 030 -    
> . 040 -   
> . 050-3180 (53000*6%)
> . 060 -
> . 070-   
> 
> .210-135000
> . 240-135000
> . 260-8100 (135000*6%)
> ...


 !!!

     060  -    
  070  -     
  280  4050  
 ?

----------


## .

> 060  -


        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## altyn74

> . 030 -    
> . 040 -   
> . 050-3180 (53000*6%)
> . 060 -
> . 070-   
> 
> .210-135000
> . 240-135000
> . 260-8100 (135000*6%)
> ...


 060   260- 280- 050 .. 8100-4050-3180 =  870
 070   050 -( 260-280)  .. 3180-(8100-4050) =    870
???

----------


## .

, .     060,   .070

----------


## altyn74

> . 030 -    
> . 040 -   
> . 050-3180 (53000*6%)
> . 060 -870
> . 070-
> 
> .210-135000
> . 240-135000
> . 260-8100 (135000*6%)
> ...


   ???

----------


## ˸



----------


## altyn74

*.*, *˸*
 !            . 
   060 - 870      
       8100       870

----------


## ˸

> 060 - 870


       3180 (  .050),      870 ...


> 8100


   ...

----------


## altyn74

> 3180 (  .050),      870 ...


           8100 



> ...

----------


## 6

> 


   . 
          3- .

  . 
        ,   ?
.

----------


## .

> . 
>         ,   ?


   .      .   ,     
       ?      :Frown:

----------


## 6

> .  .    45.4.


 3  .   45.4 ?  --. 45. 4- ?

  :
    20-  ,   ...  .
 ,    ,    ,       ?(  )
.

----------


## .

> 3  .   45.4 ?  --. 45. 4- ?


 



> :
>     20-  ,   ...  .


   ?    -       .    ,    ,      .    ,   ,

----------


## 6

> .      .   ,     
>        ?


   14  !
   /?  ?

----------


## .

> 14  !


      ?     ,   ?     100      ?  :Frown: 



> /?  ?


 .      ,         -

----------


## 6

> 


.



> ?    -       .    ,    ,      .    ,   ,


.

  ,    ()  ,     ,   . *        ()!* 

  ,     . **    .
.

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## 86

,                  ,            2010 ,   . 030, 040, 050    /50%?    ?       :
.260- 11453, 
. 280      5726, 5

----------


## altyn74

18210501010011000110 
    18210102022010000110
      ?

----------


## altyn74

> :
> .260- 11453, 
> . 280      5726, 5

----------


## 6

> ,                  ,            2010 ,   . 030, 040, 050    /50%?    ?


 
         - 



> :
> .260- 11453, 
> . 280      5726, 5


5726

----------

.
 ,        ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## altyn74

18210501010011000110 
    18210102022010000110
      ?

----------


## .

15%?

----------


## altyn74

> 18210501010011000110 
>     18210102022010000110
>       ?


  6%

----------


## .

2010 
182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110 ,   ,       (  ,   1  2011 ) 

   2011    
182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110

    ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Oxana19

-   29  2010 ..
   , "    "  , .
   	 "    (-1)"
  "    ()-2010" ?
  " "-2010 ?
      2010 - 31.12.2011	 "  ( 1)       ( 2)"      2010 .      2011  .    2010 ?

   ,     2010 .
    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## .

*Oxana19*, - ?   ?       .   .     ,

----------


## altyn74

> ,


,            
          ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## altyn74



----------


## altyn74



----------


## .

.  -

----------


## altyn74

> .  -

----------


## XO

-15 -      :
1   300000,  180000,    16000 26 .
 -    18000 -  2000,  26/04  23/07 -  46.10
1/2  -  450000,  300000,   10000
23  -   1   
3/4  -  950000,  550000,   10000 25 .
 -   24000 -  14000,  25/10  10/02  390.60
  :
210  - 1 100 000
220  -   850 000 
230  -------------
240  -  250 000
250  ------------
260  -  37 500
270  -  11 000
280  -----------


030  -  18 000
040  -  22 500
050  -  60 000
060  -   ???
-    -      (?),  -     060 ?         24,   ,   ,  070.      -  
 1 :     060 ?
 2 :    ,     37500  - 16000 -10000-10000  +46.10 +390.60  = 1937   ?
 3 :    -       ?

----------


## assolato2006

! -    (   ).   (,  6%),      9   -     2000 .   ( 050)   ,    ? ..  2000 ?   ,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> -


     ?  ,       ?      ?    .60,   .



> 37500 - 16000 -10000-10000  +46.10 +390.60  = 1937  ?


    .    .    ,  



> ( 050)   ,    ?


   -   ?    ?

----------


## XO

5  :Smilie:          -     -   70 ,    - ,    60  :Frown: 

"   .60,   ."
  37500  60000 -   22500 - ,   ,      ?   -  ?

     ! ..      ,       3/4  -    ...     ?! 
 -  1 .  ?      ?

----------


## XO

-       60  70,  -      70 -    ,      ?!  -  ,   ...

----------


## Yanisss

. ., , .

-  I : 351 488 .
-   : 584 470 .
-   9 : 657 862 .
-   : 1 240 927 .

----------


## XO

-  
182 1 05 01022 01 1000 110  -   -15  (  ,   1  2011 ) ,

182 1 05 01022 01 2000 110 -     
-  ?

----------

,        6%. ..       . ,  .  :      030-050            . ,       .

----------


## .

*XO*, 
**,    - ?  426     .          ,         :Wink:

----------


## .

> -     -   70 ,


     ?        -      .   ,    . 



> "   .60,   ."
>   37500  60000 -   22500 - ,   ,      ?   -  ?


        060  070?    ?    ,  ?       :Frown: 
      070,      .060 .

----------


## XO

..     070 -         -    ? 
PS.     -        !  :Smilie: 
PPS    !          ?      10    ?

----------


## .

> ?


  ,     ? 



> -    ?


   ,      .  ,      .      280  260,      ,       2010

----------


## XO

!!! )))       )
  -    !!!

----------

:Embarrassment:   -       :
   2010 - 182 1 05 0102*1* 01 0000 110
    2010 - 182 1 05 0102*2* 01 0000 110
          - 182 1 05 0102*0* 01 1000 110
 0  ?..  ,     ,      .
   !!!

----------

6%

    1240430
    0
    7021 ,  3651
    38872 ,  35871
   28532 ,  25610

            .
 :
030 - 
040 - 7021
050 - 45894
060 - 19232 (  ,      )
070 - 

240 - 1240430
250 - 
260 - 74426
270 - 
280 - 9293

  ?

----------


## .

> 2010 - 182 1 05 01021 01 0000 110
>     2010 - 182 1 05 01022 01 0000 110
>           - 182 1 05 01020 01 1000 110
>  0  ?..  ,     ,      .


    .  182 1 05 01022 01 0000 110 -  2011     2011 .         2010 ,

----------


## .

> 6%
> 
>     1240430
>     0
>     7021 ,  3651
>     38872 ,  35871
>    28532 ,  25610
> 
>             .
> ...


.        ?            :Frown:

----------

.  .  2011. 11  1,      ,  2.   2010.  0.    :Redface: 
 :Smilie:

----------

0
    7021 ,  3651
    38872 ,  35871
   28532 ,  25610


030 - 
040 - 3651
050 - 35871
060 - 25610 
070 - 

240 - 1240430
250 - 
260 - 74426 (       ?)
270 - 
280 - 9293

 ?

----------


## .

,   .     060?      ,    ,

----------

,  ...


    0
    7021 ,  3651
    38872 ,  35871
   28532 ,  25610


030 - 
040 - 3651
050 - 39522
060 - 65132 
070 - 

240 - 1240430
250 - 
260 - 74426 (       ?)
270 - 
280 - 9293

 ?

----------


## SSTB

*. .*   :
_    .070 ,           . , ,        ._
,    ,    ?      ?

----------


## .

,       (       ),      2011 .     .   .
**, ,    .  6  3  2    :Smilie:

----------


## Yanisss

.,  #429 ?
 .

----------


## .

*Yanisss*, ,

----------

,  ??

----------


## .

?      .

----------


## SSTB

*. .*   :
_    .070 ,           . , ,        ._
,    ,    ?      ?

----------


## .

*SSTB*,     ?    .

----------

,   ,         .   .240   201/100,   74425,80. ,

----------

. ,    
1  62215,  89815, 9  188325,  226326
   21.04 3001  06.07 3001
030 - 1866
040 - 2694
050 - 5649
060 - 1929

210 - 226326
260 - 13580
280 - 6002

----------


## altyn74

.           6 %     
                   18210501010011000110 
     18210501011011000110
     18210501012011000110

----------


## .

> ,  ...
> 
> 
>     0
>     7021 ,  3651
>     38872 ,  35871
>    28532 ,  25610
> 
> 
> ...


 060  74426-9293-39522=25611





> . ,    
> 1  62215,  89815, 9  188325,  226326
>    21.04 3001  06.07 3001
> 030 - 1866
> 040 - 2694
> 050 - 5649
> 060 - 1929
> 
> 210 - 226326
> ...


030 - 1617
040 - 2695
050 - 5650
060 - 1928

    ,        50%.   -    .  ,         ?        ?




> .           6 %     
>                    18210501010011000110 
>      18210501011011000110
>      18210501012011000110


     .

----------

,    .
   030 -     1617,    ?   ,  .
   ,       .   ?

----------

,  1.
         .

----------


## .

> 030 -     1617,    ?


    ,   ,     .
     ,     .   ?      .



> .


   .  -    .

----------


## Storn

**,     " "

----------

20 .      ...  ,    ?

----------

6%.  -  ,         .            (  ,           ).      "   ".    ,   -     .         ?

----------


## Storn

**,   ,   .....     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## altyn74

> ,  1.
>          .


     www6@listru

----------


## altyn74

.           6 %     
         18210501010011000110 
  18210501011011000110
  18210501012011000110

----------


## XO

,        ()  ,      -  ?
..,     ,    23 ,   - 26   23  -   ? 
   25  - 23  ?

----------


## .

*altyn74*,    ,    .     .
*XO*,   . 25

----------

!  ,   ()             .   .    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

2010    ?     .....

----------


## Andyko



----------


## altyn74

http://files.mail.ru/ETJN03

----------

)

----------

,     :
:
"   2010 - 182 1 05 01021 01 0000 110
    2010 - 182 1 05 01022 01 0000 110
          - 182 1 05 01020 01 1000 110
 0  ?..  ,     ,      .
    .  182 1 05 01022 01 0000 110 -  2011     2011 .        2010 ,       "
*:*
 15%   2010.  182 1 05 01020 01 1000 110.  .
* 01.01.2011* 182 1 05 0102*2* 01 *1*000 110     2010.     .(     15%,     )
   2011.       182 1 05 0102*1* 01 *1*000 110.
 ,..        .
  ,        .080,  2010    ?

----------

1 8.1.6  ,  ""       .
       "/"      .    ..... :Frown:

----------


## .

**, 14-      .    0,  ,    ,  , ,   .
,  ,     ,   ,       .                    . 



> ,        .080,  2010    ?

----------

, :      1
  1 8.1.6,,     .   ,            .
1. "..."1.
2.  ""  .
3.    "".
4.     ""(.. )    "    "
5.   1.
6.    020,080    .
7..
8.      .
       :    .    . 35..
  ,  -.      .

----------


## Black Corsair

> .


      "     "?               31  (. 16. . 2    ),     30   ?

----------

,  , 6%( ). 

. 030 - 5400
. 040 - 10800
. 050-16800
. 060 -   ????
. 070-   6676

.210-  360000
. 240- 360000
. 260- 21600
. 280- 12076 -      (?????)
  12076   4   . 

    ??    280  070.
,    - ,       1 2011?           2010?? !!

----------


## .

> . 280- 12076


       12076 (,      2010 12003),  50%   260  10800?

----------

,   12003,     280 - 10800??    070-5400?     ,   ?  ,

----------


## .



----------

> 


    2011     1,     ?

----------


## Milana2010

,      (15%)          ?

----------


## ˸

> ,      (15%)          ?

----------

, ,     -    6% -    50%   ,        ,    2010 ?    ,      ,   .    60 .
    :
60 000*0,06= 3 600 .
    . ?

----------


## Na28ta

,   .

----------

"   ,    , "

  1 (..  ),    ...     ? 

       . 
   .

----------


## Milana2010

. ,    . 
, 15%, -,  29.09.2010.     .
1  0-00,  0-00, 9  0-00;
         .
210 - 79 367
220 - 76 718

030 - 0
040 - 0
050 - 0
060 - 0 (..   260<270)
070 - 0
090 - 793,67 (      ,   79 367*1/100)
260 - 397
270 - 793,67
280 - 0
          1 .  будет 120?
там где "Достоверность и полноту сведений, указанных в настоящей декларации, подтверждаю" указывать дату сдачи декларации или 01.01.2011г., заранее спс?

----------


## .

> 1 (..  ),    ...     ?


   .     .
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*Milana2010*,     .      .

----------


## Milana2010

Уважаемая Над.К взносы в ПФ я платила с копейками. Если в декларации будут указаны копейки это ошибка, пожалуйста посмотрите мои расчеты интересует строка 060, верно ли я поставила прочерк, спс.

----------

> ,   .


        15 , ,    25 ,      4     ,   4  2010,    1  2011 ?

----------


## .

*Milana2010*,    -  ,    .

**, ,

----------

> **, ,


    4  2010    60 . .          - 2010 - (  500 .    0,1) 160 .   120 .    .  - 4 .
 :
60 000*0,06=3 600
   ,    50%  
3 600 - 160 -120 -4 =3 317 .  .
?

----------


## Milana2010

Над К., развейте мои сомнения пожалуйста по поводу кбк в декларации за 2010год (в примерах на которые у вас на сайте есть ссылка они другие):
УСН 15%
020 строка кбк: 182 1 05 01022 01 1000 110
080 строка кбк: 182 1 05 01030 01 0000 110.

----------

:   1  2010 = 369100,     15 ,        1 .   50%,     !    . 030 .   11073 . ?

----------


## .

> 4  2010    60 . .          - 2010 - (  500 .    0,1) 160 .   120 .    .  - 4 .
>  :
> 60 000*0,06=3 600
>    ,    50%  
> 3 600 - 160 -120 -4 =3 317 .  .
> ?


      ,     .     4  ,   





> .,           2010 (           ):
>  15%
> 020  : 182 1 05 01022 01 1000 110
> 080  : 182 1 05 01030 01 0000 110.


,   .     .     ,   .       .    14-  . 




> :   1  2010 = 369100,     15 ,        1 .   50%,     !    . 030 .   11073 . ?


.     6%

----------

6%.         -17-3/210  12.05.2010                ,         ,       .          , ,        . !        :Embarrassment:  ???

----------


## .

> **   .


      ?

----------

,      :Embarrassment:  !!!         . ??? ,   ,          :Redface:

----------


## Milana2010

Простите за настойчивость, но где у вас есть ссылка на новые кбк выходит следующее сообщение: Страница УСН:Упрощенная система налогообложения не найдена.

Над К., развейте мои сомнения пожалуйста по поводу кбк в декларации за 2010год (в примерах на которые у вас на сайте есть ссылка они другие):
УСН 15%
020 строка кбк: 182 1 05 01022 01 1000 110
080 строка кбк: 182 1 05 01030 01 1000 110. теперь вроде верно!?

----------


## .



----------

!   6%
  1 106 876,  257 473,   409 493,  633 493
    2  5196,   4 6806,76
,  ,   2      5196,        3 .     ?     ,    ?
1)                         
030 6413                             
040 15 448
050 24 570-5196= 19 374
060 6 633

260 38 010
280 12 003

2) 
030 6413
040 15 448-5196 = 10 252
050 19 374
060 6 633

----------


## .



----------

. ..           ,      3?

----------


## .



----------


## Milana2010

Спасибо большое за ответы, не могу разобраться с ОКАТО (Республика Башкортостан, г.Уфа, ИФНС №33), при перечислении взносов я указывала ОКАТО 80401000000, а в письме кодов статистики указано 80401385000, что указывать в декларации (простите за глупые вопросы)?

----------


## .

.      
       ,   .

----------


## Milana2010

Т.е смотрю на письмо из кодов статистики и голову людям не морочу)

----------


## Milana2010

Наличие штрих кода обязательно на декларации?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## SSTB

: ",        .080,  2010    ?"
.: "".
,  6%     ???

----------


## anastasyava

6%.       ..     11    10 .       2010      ?

----------


## .

> ,  6%     ???


     ,    .
*anastasyava*, .              :Frown:

----------

> : ",        .080,  2010    ?"
> .: "".
> ,  6%     ???


       1,   . 090         . 080  ,         .
  ,      ,    . 080   ,

----------


## .

**,    ,  1      ?  :Wink:

----------

,     :

030 - 570
040 - 710
050 - 945
060 ----
070 ----
210 - 17860
240 - 17860
260 - 1072
270 ----
  :   -5000,   -1611 ,   - 5392 
 .  - 1 . -570, 2 . -119 
            ?

----------


## ˸

> :   -5000,   -1611 ,   - 5392 
>  .  - 1 . -570, 2 . -119


030-570
040-355
050-473
060-63
070- 

280-536

----------

.     ,      (040,050)  . ,     ,   -     .      ??

----------

:
030-570  (  570)
040-355  ( 570+119)
050-473  ( 570+119+0)
060-63
070- 

280-536 

     ?

----------


## SSTB

> ,    .
> *anastasyava*, .


   ,    ,         "-".  ""   ,       . ,   ?   ,    " 80 "  ...

----------


## DeLeis

, ,    ,   .

  , 6%

 030 11526 
 040 26169
 050 52504
 060 1 525 210

 210, 240: 26 495 279 
 260  1 589 717
. 280 - 12003

: 1. - 192100
 - 436 155,53
9  - 875 065,04
 - 26 495279,04

    (       ,    , 26 , 26 , 08 , 31 .)
 1  10086  ( 14.04)
  16083  ( 21.07.)
 9  26335  ( 11.10)

        030  060?        ?

----------


## .

> :
> 030-570  (  570)
> 040-355  ( 570+119)
> 050-473  ( 570+119+0)
> 060-63
> 070- 
> 
> 280-536 
> 
>      ?


   ,   .        .260  .280.   ,   .    ,  ,   ,    




> , ,    ,   .
> 
>   , 6%
> 
>  030 11526 
>  040 26169
>  050 52504
>  060 1 525 210
> 
> ...


      .     ,      . ,      .

----------


## DeLeis

..  ,     .   .

----------

,      ?

----------


## .



----------

-   280 :

 ,        
       ,  (     50%)   

         ? 
     +        ?
        ,       ?

----------


## Souriceau

,        , .  :yes: 
   .   6% ,     .        ,       (   ),     ,    060.  ?  ,    -  ,  060  070.

----------


## .

.    ,

----------

> .    ,


  :Smilie:

----------

:
1  -   ,  ,     (       ),

     ""  ..... ""?     ,  , ?
         LUKS -   , ?

----------


## .



----------


## 2007

> 070-5400?


**,   ,  5400?
21600-10800-16800=6000
070=6000

----------

182 105 01 01 2011 000 110

    7274,40 + 3117,60=10392, ,  23  2010.
   1039+572=1611  21.10.2010.
: 12003

030 - 1684

040 - 3200

050 - 5287

060 - 1856

070, 080, 090 -  .

210 - 238076

240 - 238076

260 - 14285

280 - 7142

220, 230, 250, 270 -  .

?     060 - 1856   ( 020)
.

----------

,    182 10 50 10 12 01 1000 110

----------


## .

182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110

----------


## Milana2010

Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, у меня ИП 15%, авансовых платежей не было,сумма исчисленного налога по итогам года получилась меньше суммы исчисленного минимального налога, мне платить минимальный налог по кбк 182 105 01030 01 1000 110 (указала в строке 080 декларации) (минимальный налог, зачисляемый в бюджеты государственных внебюджетных фондов, за периоды истекшие до 1 января 2011года)???
Еще не совсем поняла на счет КБК по авансовым платежам за 2011 год, верно ли кбк 182 105 01021 01 1000 110? спс заранее.

----------


## Podsolnuh

,  :

 - 10% (-)

.030  0 ( 1 . )
.040  1122 ( .)
.050  614 ( 3 . , ..)
.060  0
.070 - 614 (   )
. 090 - 3030 (.  )

.210  - 303000
.220 -  302375
.230     0
.240  625
.250     0
.260 -   63
.270  3030 ( ..)

      ˻.   .
   :   1 .050  .040. ,     9 ,    ,    ( ).   ?   .030-050   ?   -  ?

----------


## lelehka

> 040-050 ?     1 ,     1 ?


,  ,      1  -  0,       040 ?  .   15%

030 248 .
040 0
050 52900 .

----------


## .

> ,  ,    15%,    ,           ,       182 105 01030 01 1000 110 (   080 ) ( ,      ,     1  2011)???
>            2011 ,    182 105 01021 01 1000 110?  .


  , 




> ,  :
> 
>  - 10% (-)
> 
> .030  0 ( 1 . )
> .040  1122 ( .)
> .050  614 ( 3 . , ..)
> .060  0
> .070 - 614 (   )
> ...


      .     .




> ,  ,      1  -  0,       040 ?  .   15%
> 
> 030 248 .
> 040 0
> 050 52900 .

----------


## -

!
    :

        -   ,        ...  )))
   !
   ?                ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


 , -

----------


## Podsolnuh

.,    ,    .    ,  .   :yes:

----------


## -

!!
    !!, ..    !




> , -

----------


## .

*-*,         .    ,     ?   :Embarrassment: 
     ,

----------


## -

,   ...
 !

!

----------

,    ,     080 ?

----------


## .



----------

4  2010 .         6%   ,      .        ?

----------


## .



----------


## 1

,       2010    ?  :Wow:

----------


## .

- .

----------


## 1

,      ....

----------


## JU_LI

, 
         ,       ,     ,         ,          ?
  ,       ?
           ,      .

----------


## .



----------


## Alenka34725

!    15%,   2009.(  2009.  ,  )        2010.          09,   2010.?

----------


## .

,

----------


## boomer_74

,  15%:
030 - 4543 ( 4968)
040 - 4543+1235=5778 ( 5692)
050 - 0-,      5778?

260 - 90272
270 - 86488

   060 - 90272-5778 = 84 494 ?
       84494-4968-5692=73834

----------

1.        (  )   ="   ...,     1  2011".
2.         "   ...,     1  2011".
3.    -  .
4.    ,      .
  1      . :Wink:

----------


## 6

> ,  15%:
> 030 - 4543 ( 4968)
> 040 - 4543+1235=5778 ( 5692)
> 050 - 0-,      5778?
> 
> 260 - 90272
> 270 - 86488
> 
>    060 - 90272-5778 = 84 494 ?
>        84494-4968-5692=73834


  ,   0  3 ,      040.    541.   .






> , 
>          ,       ,     ,         ,          ?
>   ,       ?
>            ,      .


       .  ? (   )  .
.

----------


## Gippo

!
, ,    (  6%): ,      9  2010. 50 .       : 
-   50 .     (,   )?
-  -   ,    50 . ,   , ?
         2010.   50         ,   ,    . 

  ,   .   -  ,     (500 )    (  )             1000.  ?            ?

.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ,  15%:
> 030 - 4543 ( 4968)
> 040 - 4543+1235=5778 ( 5692)
> 050 - 0-,      5778?
> 
> 260 - 90272
> 270 - 86488
> 
>    060 - 90272-5778 = 84 494 ?
>        84494-4968-5692=73834


  9  ,       050




> 1.        (  )   ="   ...,     1  2011".
> 2.         "   ...,     1  2011".
> 3.    -  .
> 4.    ,      .
>   1      .


 -     ,     ,     ,   .




> !
> , ,    (  6%): ,      9  2010. 50 .       : 
> -   50 .     (,   )?
> -  -   ,    50 . ,   , ?
>          2010.   50         ,   ,    . 
> 
>   ,   .   -  ,     (500 )    (  )             1000.  ?            ?
> .


    .    ,     ?      ?   .

----------


## Andyko

> ,


 ,         50

----------


## .

*6*,

----------


## Gippo

!

----------


## Gippo

,     ....   :Wink:

----------


## dainty

!
, ,  6%,
    9 ,    6.
 :
030 20702
040 65975
050      61768,   ?
   060 1        .
  ...    050   = 040  65975?     .

----------


## ˸

> 050      61768,   ?


   ?

----------


## dainty

....    3     ....

----------


## 2007

> , ,  6%,
>     9 ,    6.


*dainty*,   .
  050=* 040+*  3 ,   6%

----------


## Gippo

.,
      ,     ? 
030 - 0 (  )
040 - 835
050 - 2908 - ,    50  )
060 - 0?

210 - 56255
240 - 56255
260 - 3375  (6%)
280 - 1687

 070 - 1221  1171???  

!

----------

> **,   ,  5400?
> 21600-10800-16800=6000
> 070=6000


*2007*,   ,    ,   16200,  5400!!     ,        2011,     .   ,      !! !!

----------


## 2007

> .   ,     !! !!


  .     .    ,    .

----------


## 2007

> 070 - 1221  1171???


1221

----------

> .     .    ,    .


*2007*,    ,       ,    !!

----------


## Gippo

> 1221


:
 070 - 1221  1171???
1221 
!
    ?

----------


## ˸

> ,    !!

----------


## .

*Gippo*,  .

----------


## 2007

> ,    !!


*˸*, ?   :Wink:    6%.

----------


## .

*2007*,       ,   .   ,     ,    6%.

----------


## 2007

..  .     .        6.     .     ...

----------


## dainty

,  ,  :
, ,  6%,
    9 ,    6.
 :
030 20702
040 65975
050      61768,   ?
   060 1        .
...    050   = 040  65975?    . 

      ,     ,     .

----------


## .

*2007*,   ,     :Smilie:       .
*dainty*,       .050 ,   .040?       ?  -?

----------


## 2007

> ,     ,     .


    ,       .  :Wink: 
    ,   -    ,    .

----------


## 2007

> .


   -2  ,    ...  :Smilie: 
   ,   .  ,    ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## dainty

,        ,      .      9 ,   6%,     50%,        9   50%   ,     9      .

----------


## dainty

,     =)

----------


## 2007

*dainty*,   050=61768

----------


## dainty

.

----------


## boomer_74

15%:
   040      ,        ,          ,    ,  :
1)  040 = . 1-.1*15%+  030

2)  040 = .2-2*15%+  030

----------


## algina_marina

,   3- 2009        (70000   )       (125,  250)  ,           ,      ,            ?  3-   ?

----------


## Andyko

;

----------

> 182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110


   ,   6%  4    . 
182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110			
    -      ,     :Frown:

----------


## .

,     ,      :Frown:

----------

> ,     ,


,     ?

----------


## .

190
  -  -  ?

----------


## ira-bagira

> ..  .     .        6.     .     ...


     ...   ,    ( .)   ()?    ?

----------

> 190
>   -  -  ?


  -   
   182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110

----------


## ira-bagira

?     1..., .   ..  (./.    01.01.2011); 2. .., .    .

----------


## .

*ira-bagira*,       2010 .

----------


## ira-bagira

> *ira-bagira*,       2010 .


,     1. 18210501030011000110 2.18210501050011000110
,     ,    .,    . :Frown: 
    6%

----------


## .

182 1 05 01030 01 1000 110

----------


## ira-bagira

!

----------


## ira-bagira

> ,   6%  4    . 
> 182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110			
>     -      ,


        . - ?
.., ,       .?

----------


## .

4    -

----------


## Gippo

! 
      50     9   ?

----------


## .

*Gippo*,       50 .

----------


## Gippo

,   ....   , ,      ,  50  ,   - .    ...

030 - 0 (  )
040 - 835
050 - 2908 - ,    50  )
060 - 0?

210 - 56255
240 - 56255
260 - 3375  (6%)
280 - 1687

  .

----------


## kkyka

,   ,,         ,   ,  ,   1. ,9 .       , ?       .280?            :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,   ....   , ,      ,  50  ,   - .    ...
> 
> 030 - 0 (  )
> 040 - 835
> 050 - 2908 - ,    50  )
> 060 - 0?
> 
> 210 - 56255
> 240 - 56255
> ...


060 - 
070 - 1220
    ,     .

----------


## .

*kkyka*,        ?               ?

----------


## Gippo

, :
030 - 0 (  )
040 - 835
050 - 2908 - ,  2023, . 2023 + 835=2858....
060 - 0 -  ...

070 - 1221. (   ),    1171. -     ?

210 - 56255
240 - 56255
260 - 3375  (6%)
280 - 1687

,  - .... , .....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*Gippo*,       260,    .280.   ,      .  ,   .  ,     .

----------


## Gippo

,    070   1171      ?      ....  :Embarrassment: 

...     ,     .....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*Gippo*,        .070.     ?    ???

----------


## Gippo

,  .... 
    -     ,     .... 
  ,    50  ....      .... 

 ,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kkyka

.     ,   ,       1.2011.   ,  ,        ?    1,  9.  ?    ?

----------


## Salna

,    . 
 ,  !    :yes:

----------


## ˸

> 50  ....      ....


  ,   ,  ...  , , ,  ,         ...
  .260  .280      , ...   -   ,  -    ...

----------


## ˸

> .     ,   ,       1.2011.


      ,    


> 1,  9.


  :Frown: 


> ?


   ,  .,  9       .,     ,             ,   ...

----------


## Gippo

> ,


,     ...     -     9  +  (  )      ?

  )

----------


## .

*˸*,     ???     .    ?   :Frown:

----------


## .

*Gippo*, ,    ?      2010    :Frown:

----------


## Gippo

- 1221,     - 1171...        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kkyka

,      ,  ,  ,        , ? ?

----------


## Andyko

*Gippo*,    50 ,    ?
    ?

----------


## .

*Gippo*,    -?  ,     - 1171 .      2011   .

----------


## Gippo

> ?


  ,           ....

----------


## ˸

,..*kkyka*,   .260 =3375,. 280=1687???
        1688 ....
   2023 + 835=2858???
. 1688 -2023-835=*-* 1170...  ,     1170 ....   - 50 ?

----------


## Gippo

> *Gippo*,    -?  ,     - 1171 .      2011   .


  "  -  ,   "?

----------


## Gippo

> ,..*kkyka*,   .260 =3375,. 280=1687???
>         1688 ....
>    2023 + 835=2858???
> . 1688 -2023-835=*-* 1170...  ,     1170 ....   - 50 ?


, .  50       9  -   50 . 
  050    2908,    2858...    ....

----------


## kkyka

˸,  ,       


> ,  .,  9       .,


,        ,


> ,  ,        , ? ?

----------


## .

*Gippo*,     !      50       .   ,    ,    ,       :Frown:

----------


## .

*kkyka*,      .      ,   .        (    ),          .030-050

----------


## Gippo

, .!
            ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

,    50   , ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gippo

> ,    50   , ?


,    "   "    ...    ,  .     ,                 ... ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kkyka

, ,      ,      ,      (  ,  50%)  ,     2      ,      ,    ,       ?

----------


## .

*kkyka*,        ,     . ,     ,  .          .             ,        .
       ?   :Frown:

----------


## kkyka

.            :Frown: ,       , ,         ?  ,     .280 9970-(    )   -9453?

----------


## .

,        .         .

----------


## kkyka

.,   :Big Grin:

----------

- 15%
1  2010 -  .
2, 3, 4 -   ,
  2-    ()+  .

   ?      .

,   ,      -  ? - ,  -    - .

2-  -    2  -   ,   .  ,   1 ,  ,    15%,   -   ...
, ,   .

----------


## .

> 2-  -    2  -   ,   .  ,   1 ,  ,    15%,   -   ...


     ?

----------

.,   .

,  ,   ,    :Rotate: 

     )))
030, 040, 050, 060 -     -    ...

   ,  

      ,  ?    ?    ,     ?

----------


## .

1

----------


## art-art

-6%
    .
 2009     4850 . (     070    ?).
  2010 :
1.-416480     24989
2.-340994     20460
3.-369113      22147,  17297 ..      2009 . 
4.-374051     -10440 .
  4.    1203.. 
      :
 030 = 24989
 040 = 45448
 050 = 67596
 060 = 10440
 070 = 4850 ?
 210  240 = 1500638
 260 = 90039
 280 = 12003
   ,     ,..   .

----------


## ira-bagira

,   ...     ,   ,    030-050      


> (   )


     ,       ,     ,    .
    ,       :     ,   ,    50% (..  .   ). ,    ,        ?

----------


## ˸

> ,    ,        ?

----------


## ˸

> 2009    4850 . (     070    ?).


 


> 030 = 24989
>  040 = 45448
>  050 = 67596
>  060 = 10440


  :yes: 


> 070 = 4850 ?


 ,


> 210  240 = 1500638
>  260 = 90039
>  280 = 12003


  :yes:

----------


## Gippo

> 50       .


.,
   ,       -    ?   :Embarrassment: 
      ",  "...  :Wink: 

,    ,        ...

!

----------


## .

> ,       -    ?


 ,     50     .  ,     2-3 ?   :Embarrassment: 



> ",  "


  :Wow:

----------


## 6

> -6%
>     .
>  2009     4850 . (     070    ?).
>   2010 :
> 1.-416480     24989
> 2.-340994     20460
> 3.-369113      22147,  17297 ..      2009 . 
> 4.-374051     -10440 .
>   4.    1203.. 
> ...


 040 = 4544*9*

----------


## Artur_S

.    ,    !

 :  6%   2 . 2010 .    1 . .,         .              12000 . (  ).      .

     :

 3:
 201  6.0
 210  1000000
 240  1000000
 260  60000
 280  12000
   - 

 2 (   ,   ):
 030  0
 040  48000 (..,    )
 050  48000
 060  0 (      ,  ,  )
 070  090  .

?

 .

----------


## .

.          2  .   1/2  .

----------


## Artur_S

> .          2  .   1/2  .


!      ?

 2 (   ,   ):
 030  0
 040  54000 (..,      )
 050  51000 (      )
 060  0 (      ,  ,    )
 070  090  .

   -    ,    030-050    ?      " "   .

----------


## .

> " "   .


 .     .
      .    .

----------

,  !
     ,      :

1.           ,     ?

2.        -       (   )         ,          ?

----------


## .

1. .       
2.     .

----------


## art-art

art-art 
  -6%
    .
 2009    4850 . (     070    ?).
  2010 :
1.-416480   24989
2.-340994   20460
3.-369113    22147,  17297 ..      2009 .
4.-374051   -10440 .
  4.    1203..
      :
 030 = 24989
 040 = 45448
...



> 040 = 4544*9*


.
  ,     ?

----------


## .

*art-art*,      651   :Frown:

----------

> ?
> 
>  2 (   ,   ):
>  030  0
>  040  54000 (..,      )
>  050  51000 (      )
>  060  0 (      ,  ,    )
>  070  090  .


030 
040 54000
050 51000
060 
070 3000

----------

,     ,         ,     2011 ? 
  -     ??     020 - 18210501010011000110???
   080 - 18210501030010000110??

----------

> 040 = 4544*9*


416480+340994=757474
757474*0.6 = 45448.44

----------


## novichok1984

.             /,        ?

----------


## .

*novichok1984*,        ,   .

----------

.,   . ,            ?  ,       ,          ,    ?

----------


## -7

> ,            ?


 ,     


> ,


-  ** ,

----------


## .

,      .     ,       :Frown:

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------

,              ?   ,     31.03  .
     ,  -  ,       (  ) -     ,    ,     ,   ,    .
 ?

----------


## Storn

!
   ,      31 ....
 , ..... - ..... ....

----------

> !
>    ,      31 ....
>  , ..... - ..... ....


  :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------

!

 :yes: .
  ,     .

.,     -  6%   2010 ..   , ..    .
  ,   ,   :      ?
    ,    ,       ()        ,     ?

----------

! -     - ((
    2010.  6%
,      6% ,   1 .  ?

   2010     182 105 01 01 001 1000 110,    182 105 01 01 201 1000 110 -         115201?         ?

   !

----------


## Andyko

> 6%






> 1 .


,

----------

> ,


,        8 ()  24 .

----------


## Den888

1)    ?       2009?
2)       2010  ...    6%

----------


## .

> !
> 
> .
>   ,     .
> 
> .,     -  6%   2010 ..   , ..    .
>   ,   ,   :      ?
>     ,    ,       ()        ,     ?


 ,   .       ?     ,  ,     .




> 1)    ?       2009?
> 2)       2010  ...    6%


1.  
2. ,    2011 .

----------

, ,   230 ( )         ( )  2009 ?

----------


## ponDR

.  ,   060 .

  (  ,      )
030 1  46530
040 2  11390
050 3  1358
4   . ..       8858.

260 50420
270 48871

  060= 260-050 50420-1358=49062

"   060   ,        ,      **   ,    .
" .

  ?

----------


## .

> , ,   230 ( )         ( )  2009 ?


 -     .

----------


## .

*ponDR*,      ?       030-050   :Frown:

----------


## ponDR

> *ponDR*,      ?       030-050


, .      )

030 46530
040 57920
050 59270

070 8858

----------

.,        ?  :Hmm:

----------


## .

** ,     ?          :Frown:

----------

,  030

----------


## Gippo

> ",  "


 ,   )




> ,       -    ?
> ,     50     .  ,     2-3 ?


    ,       ,    ... ?

!

----------


## .

.      ,         ?

----------


## Gippo

> .      ,         ?


    ,        = 1221 ( ) - 50?
  ? :Redface: 

!

----------


## Andyko

> 


!

----------


## Gippo

!!!! :Dezl:

----------


## 6

.
-   :
 -            ,         
 -   .     ,        2010 

.    ,   ,   ?
.

----------

> ,   .       ?     ,  ,     .


 ,       ,    .  :yes: 
   .   .

----------


## .

> .    ,   ,   ?

----------

, ,   ?

 6%
1.   4    ,    060  ?
2.       4 ,       ,      280? -     260 (      050   )?

----------


## .

**,       ?     4    ,     ?  :Frown: 



> 4 ,       ,


   - ?   -,   ?

----------

> **,       ?     4    ,     ?


,     050  060  ?



> - ?   -,   ?


      ,       ,  4    ,        
:        ,    9      100%,    4   ?
      280,    ?

----------


## .

> :        ,    9      100%,    4   ?


      ,     



> 280,    ?


   ,          .      ?       :Frown: 
    4 ,     .     .

----------

.,     !

      3 ,  4  ()   , ..  4    
   ,      ,   ???

       (       ),     ?

----------


## .

> 3 ,  4  ()   , ..  4    
>    ,      ,   ???


  .     ,   .        070

----------

> .     ,   .        070


  ,       050, 060  260   ,    070  280   ?
 ,    070          ?

., !

----------


## .

> ,       050, 060  260   ,    070  280   ?


     ,        ,    .         50%     ?
     ,    060     ,   .070

----------

> ,        ,    .         50%     ?
>      ,    060     ,   .070


  ! ....
 :
  9  (   ) 150 000
 9000
 12003

 050  260 - 9000
 070  280 - 4500
 060 - 

?

----------


## ole_777

:Redface:   !   , !   !   .   1 -  175350.,   26303,    31183.,   4677 ,  9 .  134759,   20214.      448073.,   67211.  1- .   ,    5410.,  9. . 18126.     .   030 - 26303,  040 4677,  050 20214  060 - 46997. ?     - ...   .

----------


## .

> 050  260 - 9000
>  070  280 - 4500
>  060 -


 
*ole_777*,

----------


## ole_777

> *ole_777*,


  , .!!!  :Sun:

----------


## ole_777

,      ,    2010.       182 1 05 01022 01 1000 110 ? :Redface:

----------


## .



----------


## Salna

!
   . , , 15%.    2010.           ( ),      2009   900 .    ,   2008      1 . 2009.   ?       -    ?

----------


## -7

> ,   2008     1 . 2009


  ,   ?   ,     .                .

----------

:   2009.    ,         ,   ?    2010. ,         . ,   . ,     .          .    ?

----------


## novichok1984

,        ??  ?

----------


## novichok1984

.    .  /      .          2655,00.  3000,00.         7       2849,45.        ?  :Talk:  :Talk:  :Talk:

----------


## ˸

> 7       2849,45.


         ...
  ,  "" -        (2655)   ,       194,45  , ,

----------


## arwen4ik

*.*, ,  (  ,  ,  ,  , ). 
   6%,   ,     (  ). , -         ?      . 280,     ,     ?
    6%,  .  , :
_ 2011     (, ,  ) : 
    13509.6  (4330 . &#215; 26% &#215; 12 .).    1967    ,         10392 . (4330 &#215; 20% &#215; 12 ),   3117.60 . (4330 &#215; 6% &#215; 12 ).   1966    ,       ; 
       1610.76  (4330 . &#215; 3.1% &#215; 12 .); 
       1039.2  (4330 . &#215; 2% &#215; 12 .). 
 16159.56 _ 
     ,     (030, 040, 050  060)       .          ( ?),    ,           1500 . ()?

----------


## Salna

> ,   ?   ,     .                .


. ..         2010       2009?   ,   ,    ?

----------

> ,        ??  ?


     ,            .   ,        :




> :   2009.    ,         ,   ?    2010. ,         . ,   . ,     .          .    ?

----------


## .

> *.*, ,  (  ,  ,  ,  , ). 
>    6%,   ,     (  ). , -         ?      . 280,     ,     ?
>     6%,  .  , :
> _ 2011     (, ,  ) : 
>     13509.6  (4330 . &#215; 26% &#215; 12 .).    1967    ,         10392 . (4330 &#215; 20% &#215; 12 ),   3117.60 . (4330 &#215; 6% &#215; 12 ).   1966    ,       ; 
>        1610.76  (4330 . &#215; 3.1% &#215; 12 .); 
>        1039.2  (4330 . &#215; 2% &#215; 12 .). 
>  16159.56 _ 
>      ,     (030, 040, 050  060)       .          ( ?),    ,           1500 . ()?


-,    50%       .      750 . -,    1      1/4   ,  1   1/2  ..




> . ..         2010       2009?   ,   ,    ?


   .          (-        ) .  ,         




> ,            .   ,        :


     -  .       10 .    ,    .        ,

----------


## arwen4ik

*.*,       :
_   6%,   ,     (  ). , -         ?      . 280,     ,     ?_
  ,    ,     ?

----------


## .

*arwen4ik*,      .   .      ,   ?
   ,    6%

----------

..    ....      ,   ....

1. 1  -  .
2.   - 180 000    3333  ( )
      7467 ( )
3. 9   (180 000 (2 ) + 63 000 (3) = 243 000   (     3333 (2) + 3332  (3) = 6665 ( )
      243000*6%= 14 580 - 6665 = 7915
4.  4   . 

 ....
. 210 - 243000
. 240 - 243000
. 260 - 14580
. 280 - 6665

. 030 - 0
. 040 - 7467
. 050 - 7915

.060 -    448?  ?    ?

----------


## .

448?   260   280,  7915.  7915   050,

----------

....
        .....

  180000    7467  - ....

  243000   7915,    7915 - 7467= 448? .........

      7467+448=7915 ,     .......


........   ........ , !!!!!

----------


## alexVRN

.
, , -.
  -     .
- ,       2010    2011   , 
    :
1)     2011     2010 ? (   ,  ...)

2)     080  1  :
8210501030011000110   ,     .  

3) ,     - 54
      - 3109
     9  - 3100

  ,         ?
 2011    ,   -   ?

----------


## .

1. 
3. .        .          ,    



> 2011    ,   -   ?


   ,   .  ,  .

----------


## Salna

> .          (-        ) .  ,         .


 !

----------


## Irinaza

15%
1  420841-  390324
6            797947            957755
9            1637254           1655226
           2435381           2549485
030 4577
040 ---
050 ---
060 ---
070 4577
090  24353
210  2435381
220  2549485
250  114104
270  24353
   ?

----------


## .

. 070 .

----------


## Irinaza

?

----------


## .

.        .040.
 ,  .070  ,   .

----------

,    2   :
(,  6%,   ,  )

1. ..     001, 010, 020, 201    ?
2.         ?

----------


## .

1.   
2.

----------


## 2009

,        :Smilie: 
 15%,  -  2010.
  ,     ,      ,    .          .
1.  ?
2.  ?  ?
3.   ?

  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------


## 2009

> 


  :yes:

----------

6% ,   ,   . ,  

1. 1  -  .
2.   -  . 
3. 9    
4. 4-    .  50000 
5.  4-       + +       2010   9615 = (8325+ 458+ 832)  

  50000 * 6% = 3000  

 ....
. 210 - 50000
. 240 - 50000
. 260 - 3000
. 280  9615 ?

. 030 - 0
. 040 - 0
. 050 - 0

.060 - 1500???? 
. 70-  ?????
    1500     ?      ,

----------


## .

> . 280  9615 ?


   3000,   50%     9615?



> ,


     50% ?    ,   100%  ,         ,      ?  :Smilie:  
    1500

----------


## Iris 1

, !!!
  ( 6%)...
     ,  ,  ,   2011   2010 ,     2011 .
       ,     ,   ,  , ???

----------


## .

*Iris 1*,        ,       ?

----------

> 3000,   50%     9615?


  ?    ?   280 :


 ,        
       ,  (     50%)   
 . 001 = "1"

   :       +.        (9615) ...     ,  (  )        .
       280     , ..  3000 ., ..  ,    ?          ,   . 280  " "   ?

      070?

----------


## .

> (     50%)


    ,  ?
 .   260.        50%. 



> (9615) .


 ,        9615.



> ,


   .           50%.   50%,   
  070   .

----------


## ira-bagira

!  ,    (       ), ,     2009 ...   6%,   09.2009 -    III  (   30.09.09),    ,       4 .... :Frown:       4  (    2009)   ,   ....... : 1.  ,    4  (,     )  :Wink:  2.   ,        ,  ?
,     !

----------


## Iris 1

> *Iris 1*,        ,       ?


  ,      )) 
  -  ?

----------


## ˸

*ira-bagira*,          


> ,      ))


  ,

----------


## .

*Iris 1*,        ,     :Embarrassment: 
*ira-bagira*,     .      .     ,         3-

----------

.    (-)       .          .    9-        50000.      .      (    2000)    ..  18210501022011000110.                . ?      min  18210501030011000110?

----------


## .

,       .

----------

, .    ?      ?

----------


## .

.      25   31

----------

31 ?     ?

----------

.        .    .       ?

----------


## .

> 31 ?     ?


   31     ,         



> .       ?


  , .

----------

)))
     6%  :Wow: 
1.   2010.     .   ,  .   -0.    0?
:      ?  0 ?  ... :Wow: 
2.        2011 (100%     -    ).      .. .
:            2011??  :Wow: 
   (2010.)    (2011)?


   ))

----------


## Andyko

;
  2011    2010

----------


## Ksandr

,  !

,   .  ,  , ,  ,   ,   ,      ,        . 

  (-6%).  2010    01.09.2010  1000 .      -6%. 

      2.  :

   201     6%;
  210     2010    1000 .;
  240     1000 .;
  260     2010    60 . (1000 . &#215; 6%).

  220,230,250  270   .

      , ,  ..    .  ,   280   (   )       ,               ,  (     50%)      0.

      2   1.

  030 0
  040 0
  050 60

   060    ,      2010 ,  0 . (60 .  0 .  60 .)

  070,080,090   .

 060    ,        ,    0. ,    ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## ira-bagira

-    -  ...
      ()  -.            ,      . - (        -). -  ,   -  .... :Big Grin:     ,      ,  -  ?

----------

2011    2010[/QUOTE]

     2010   2011?      -  ?

----------


## Andyko

**,  - .

----------


## Ksandr

> .


    ,           ?

----------


## .

*Ksandr*,     ,    .          , ?

----------


## Ksandr

> *Ksandr*,     ,    .          , ?


   . ,  ,   ,     .....

----------


## .

*Ksandr*,      ?  ,      .         .     ,    .
  , .   .     ,

----------


## Ksandr

> *Ksandr*,      ?  ,      .         .     ,    .
>   , .   .     ,


     ,    ,     ,   . 

   .

----------


## Malish

. , ,       15%.

  452150=00

1  16113
2  14576
3  18120
4  19014
     060  49703???

----------


## ˸

> 1  16113
> 2  14576
> 3  18120
> 4  19014


      ...    15%

----------


## .

> ..


   ,

----------


## Malish

16    1 .       -     ?

----------


## ira-bagira

, ,   #759

----------

> **,  - .


)))    ?? :Wow:

----------


## .

*Malish*,    2 ,    1 , ?    3  ,   9 .
      67823 ,      9  18120, , ,    49703.         ,     ,    .
         -         :Frown:    ,     ?   :Frown:

----------


## .

**,         2010 ,

----------


## .

*ira-bagira*,

----------

> **,         2010 ,


  2   -   . 
:   ( 6%)  2009.    -  .    2010. + .      2009.      , ..   .
:      2010.        2010.  ( ),     2009.??  ? :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## .

.      2009     2009 .

----------

> *Malish*,    2 ,    1 , ?    3  ,   9 .
>       67823 ,      9  18120, , ,    49703.         ,     ,    .
>          -           ,     ?


    ?    ?      ,           .   -  . , ,     ,   9    . -

----------

> ?    ?      ,           .   -  . , ,     ,   9    . -


    , -)*15% -    1 ,   9 ,

----------

> .      2009     2009 .


      ?      2009 -    2010...  -  ...           ???  ,    ... :Wow:

----------


## .

> , -)*15% -    1 ,   9 ,


 ,      ,       030-050?     - ?   ,   2 !     ((    ,         .060,     -?



> ?    ?


     15%  ,     .



> ?      2009 -    2010.


      .      2009  - 



> ?


    .       .    ,   .
  ,  .   2010

----------

> ?    ?      ,           .   -  . , ,     ,   9    . -


    ?   :
 1 . (-)*15%= 10. -   
 1  (-)*15%= 15. 10.  1 .=5. -   
 9  (-)*15%= 20. 10 1. 5 2 =5 -   
  : (-)*15%=40
     : 10 (1.)
                                                            15 (1+2.)
                                                            20 (1+2+3.)
   20 (40-20)  .  ,    50%   (    10)

----------


## .

**,     ?    ,        :Frown: 
      15%     ?   :Frown:

----------

> **,     ?    ,       
>       15%     ?


 :Wow:   -   :Wow:   :yes: 
 -   .

----------


## -23

?     030+040+050+060      260.    ?

----------


## CrazyMouse

.

 .    2010      .   2010         2011.      .       .  ,                2010.   ,         2010     2010        .       .     .   .

   6% 

 .

----------


## -23

> .
> 
>     2010      .
> .


 !

----------


## -23

[QUOTE=CrazyMouse;53184846].
  ,                2010.
]QUOTE


   15.01.11!

----------


## .

*-23*, .       31 .     ,        . ,         /  .
*CrazyMouse*,              :Wink: 



> ?     030+040+050+060      260.    ?


     6%,       .260-280

----------


## CrazyMouse

[QUOTE=-23;53184860]


> .
>   ,                2010.
> ]QUOTE
> 
> 
>    15.01.11!


  24.01.2011

----------


## CrazyMouse

.

----------

15%,    ,  9   ,(   1550  -  ,    )     ?
030-
040-
050-  1550?
060-0
070- 1550?
-   , ,  
    ,     1550       3200   .

----------


## .

050 
  090 -  3200
  3200-1550

----------

> 050 
>   090 -  3200
>   3200-1550


070  ?

----------


## .

.        9

----------

, :  ,         :18210501020011000110   : + ,     ?

----------


## .

**,     ,    ,            :Frown: 
    ,

----------


## Irishka81

,        ,   -18210501010011000110,   2010      ??

----------


## .

182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110
  -    2011 ,     2010

----------


## Irishka81

?

----------


## Irishka81

182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110     ,     ?

----------


## .

*Irishka81*,        ?       :Frown:

----------


## Irishka81

((((   ,  :Frown:

----------


## -23

[QUOTE     6%,       .260-280[/QUOTE]

   6%,  :Wow:  !        ....

----------

,      ,       030-050-?   ,      2009.    ,      030-050,                .

----------

,         2010?
    (  ), ..  4. 2010      .     .     ().
  ,             ?!!!   ,           . 
   ,    ,     4 . 2010  ?           .
  ,  .

----------


## .

*-23*,   ? ,      ,   .280  .260. ,     030-060 (   070,       030-050)      .

**,       ?    ,        ,  .    (  )      .
**,   ,        2011 .
       ,      ?

----------


## Medeya

!    2010 .   (15%)  9 .    23513,   .     .  - 5000.   ,        . ?      -   8 .  :Frown:

----------


## BalKon

* 6%.*  2010        2007  2008.
 ?
*1.*       2010? (  )
*2.*     2007  2008?
  ?  "     ".
*3.*  -  ,    ?  12  2007  2008?

----------

> 3.    030-050   6%          , ,    (       )


, ,       12 003     4  2010 .
  030-050     3000,75(12003/4).

         3   280?

----------


## .

> 1.       2010? (  )


 



> 2.     2007  2008?


 



> ?  "     ".


 .      . ,  2007       ,   .



> 030-050     3000,75(12003/4).


 ,

----------


## Medeya

!    2010 .   (15%)  9 .    23513,   .     .  - 5000.   ,        . ?   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## .

*Medeya*,    .    .

----------


## Medeya

! ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## s-tanya

!!!!          :      , ..  ,        .  .????    ,         ,          :Dezl:  :Dezl: .  ....

----------


## Medeya

!   ,   ...         18210501030012000110 (   . ),    (15%) 18210501022012000110?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> !!!!          :      , ..  ,        .  .????    ,         ,         .  ....

----------

.     .     ?       ?

----------


## Andyko

,        ,   ,

----------

> ,        ,   ,


 .      9307,  .9360
  2860....

----------


## Andyko



----------

,          6 ,         9000.. ?

----------


## Andyko

,    ;
 ,        -   .

----------

-        6847,      9707   9360.      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## s-tanya

...

----------

Andyko, 
          ,  ?

----------


## Andyko

26.2

----------


## flowerwalk

,  .    15%.  :
1)   ,      (060),    (270)   (260)?
2)  030-050  ,       ?

----------


## .

1. . ..   
2.    ???       ?

----------

> 2)  030-050  ,       ?


    ,

----------


## flowerwalk

.     )  -      1 ,   9  (,   ,     ,      )  -     ? (,       ,     .)

----------


## .

*flowerwalk*,     ?

----------


## flowerwalk

, . ,     "" , .   ,    ?  "  030-050      "      :Frown:

----------

> .     )  -      1 ,   9  (,   ,     ,      )  -     ? (,       ,     .)


 


      -   6%(   6 )    . ,

----------


## .

*flowerwalk*,   ,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## flowerwalk

.      .  )   !

----------


## flowerwalk

> 1)   ,      (060),    (270)   (260)?


         .    ,      -    ?

----------

> .    ,      -    ?


 ,

----------


## flowerwalk

,         .

----------

> .


 ,     ....
    !)))
     ,     (   =1000-999),     1%   (    10 .)   -

----------


## flowerwalk

, .    ,    080  .   ,           ,       ?

----------


## .

*flowerwalk*,    ,

----------


## flowerwalk

260 - 750
270 - 1250
090 - 1250
   080  .

----------


## .

030-050  ? ,     ?   ?

----------


## flowerwalk

030-050 .     4 .

----------


## .

030-070 ,  .080  ,  . 090 - 1250

----------


## flowerwalk

!   , ,    ,       .      !

----------

15%
  2009 .   16722
 2010 :
                               .-.       
1              52000       52185    -185         0
1          248000     240997    7003       1051
9            416000     412818     3182        477
12           624000    620456     3544        0 (..     3544)

 min  6240.

 :
.30 - 0
.40 - 1051
.50 - 477

.230 - 3544
.240, 250 -  (   ?)
.260 - 0
 270 - 6240


.70  477
.90 = 6240

,    1051,     , ..  .
    ,     .70?    =0,    6240,          1051.   ?

  ,         ?
   ,     .

----------


## .

> ,     .70?


    ?       .   ,      050  ,    040



> ,         ?


      .     .          -      -

----------

.     .   6%   2010 . 
 020 () 18210501012011000110 
    080 ()?

----------


## .

.

----------

..,  . ,    ?

----------


## .

,

----------

,,    ,        ,    ?   ,    , -     ,    ( 15%)   7 248 267 ,    7 403 342 .,      7754 . (    5%).....     74 033????      ,   , -  ?

----------

! 
  ,        .    :   030-050       ,     .  ?
.

----------


## Andyko

> ,

----------


## Andyko

> .  ?

----------

,  2009        162,     (- ),       ,     ?     ?

----------


## .

.      .       ,     .         ,

----------


## s-tanya

,    :   ,       ???    ???  :Embarrassment:    :    2010 ,     ???  2010 .   2011.  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  ...

----------


## Andyko

> ,


   ,   ?

----------


## irina_t

! *   ?*          (    )     ,   , ,       ,       . 
*: 08.04.10* _  ,         ,     ,            2009.,  _ .
* 29.06.10*: _        (     )           ( )    .  ,    .    2  .. )_ 

   ,         . :     !!!
     ,      ,    ,   :       .     , :        .    (     ),   :    Ļ.            XSL,     XML!          (         )    :     XML,   ,   ,   ( )     .      15     -: 
_     XML             15.12.2010  -7-3/730@         1151006,       2010 ._      ,          ,     ,       ,        .       ?     200.,      3     !        !!!
 :Wow:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*irina_t*,         .

----------


## Storn

> (    )     ,   , ,       ,       .


    ?

----------


## .

, .

----------


## irina_t

,        ! ** !!! :Love:

----------


## irina_t

- !    ,         -!  :Cool:

----------


## Storn

*irina_t*,    ,

----------


## .

> - !


  .        ,          :Wink:

----------


## irina_t

: "       17.10.2009  1555-...."         !        600%   1%,  6%!!!  :yes:

----------


## .

*irina_t*,    .    .            :Frown:

----------


## irina_t

,      ,  .   4       (  )  !  :Big Grin:   20.12.10

----------


## irina_t

"   .    . ** "      !      ,      !  :Smilie:

----------


## irina_t

,    *  XML*,       .  ,   !  :Frown:

----------


## Storn

> XML,


    .....

----------

> 15






> *  XML*


http://www.klerk.ru/doc/158871/

----------


## irina_t

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/158871/[/QUOTE]  !    . :Redface:

----------


## irina_t

- !    .  :yes:

----------

> ""


    ...   2 .

----------


## ˸

> ?


  ....   


> ""


   ...

----------


## .

> !


 .        


> 17.10.2009  1555-





> ,      ,  .


    .     .      .     ,  .  -     .        ,   ,      .
    .        ,   .         .        :Frown:

----------


## k

6%,   ,    


   2010 , :

  7504
  9782
  7169
  10720
  14606
  10720
  12462
  11792
  11792

  108071

     2010    ( + )  7627

 2010    ,     2010  19.01.2011   3242  (  9  4378  (. 050)     1136  (. 070) http://s55.radikal.ru/i150/1103/32/89b93958c70f.jpg http://s48.radikal.ru/i121/1103/db/ac1b7489898d.jpg . 

 ,  2010     ,                  , ,     11.02.2011,         1136    27  11 . 
     ,     ,    .
   ,     ,    . 

.

----------


## .

.    .   ,      30 .      .

----------


## k

> .    .   ,      30 .      .

----------


## 30

. 6%  ?

----------


## Storn

:Frown:

----------


## p4yolka

.
    6%.

 2010       ,       2011 .    -        2010        -           :Confused:

----------

-   2011,    2011 ,

----------

,     ,           ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Trod

,    030, 040, 050   6%  1 ,   9 . ?   ,      ?    060   ""    +      6% ? 
    ,    9  ""    ? ,      2010    ....

----------


## .

> ,    9  ""    ? ,      2010    ....


 .    4 ,    030-050    .



> ,      ?


     .     4,     () .
   - ,    ,         ,

----------


## Trod

*.*,    - ,   2 ...   2010 ...
    2009   
030 - 28503 .
040 - 93821 .
050 - 141642 .

060 - 43722    ?



      ? "   060   ,        ,          ,    ."
-    030, 040, 050 - ,   ""  60 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 060 - 43722    ?


       060 ,   .    ,

----------


## Trod

*.*,     ????   :Wow:   ,  ...   ...
      - 12003,76 .    ?      12004  ...
     2009        - ,        ?

----------


## .

> 12003,76


 12002,76

  2009

----------


## Trod

*.*,      ,    ...
   ""  "" 4   4 ,     6%  ? ?

----------


## Trod

?-)))

----------


## .

> ""  "" 4   4 ,     6%  ? ?


 .

----------


## Trod

*.*,  - ?

----------


## Trod

*.*,    -   ...

----------


## .

-?       ?

----------


## Trod

,  060    6%    2010 ,     ,  12004 .         ...
     104.000  116.000 
  -  ? -)

----------


## .

,     .  ,       12003 .   12004.

----------


## Trod

,   ,   -      (   12003 . ""  6%)     ,     .
      ,    ......      6%,   ,     -    -...

----------


## .

.

----------


## Trod

*.*, , !  ,       ...

----------


## .

- ?

----------


## Trod

*.*,  ,   -    6% ,   1  2011   ,    12003 ...

----------


## Trod

6%     4  2010      ,     - ...  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Trod*,      .   ,         ,    .      ,        2010      2011.         :Smilie:

----------


## Trod

*.*,  ,     -   :Smilie:   ,      ...    ,     -     :Smilie: 
   -         ?

----------

,      ,     6%, ,   020  ?

----------


## .

.     2011

----------


## Trod

*.*, 
 -   ,   060     ,      6%        ,    ( ,         4  2010.)?
    "",       -  .., ?          ,      ?
   - ?...-     :Frown:

----------


## .

,  060    .    ,    4     .

----------


## Trod

*.*,    060     .260-.280-.50 ( ,      ?) -     -  060  ?     ,    060  - " ,     " - 
   ?  , ,  , ?
       ,       ?    ,   ...
     ...    ,   ...

----------


## Trod

__ ....
 :
  030: 45495
 040: 135292
  050: 183555
 ,   060: 103834
   5 041 369,36
        12003,76
    39.500  
   210   5 041 369   12004  39500?   4989866     210  240 ,   260 -  299392 (  240  201)
  060 103834 

 ?    ,  060          3  2010 ?
    060      -   2010 ?

----------


## .

> -  060  ?


 ,          



> ,       ?    ,


   -      3  .        3  .



> 210   5 041 369   12004  39500?


 12003,    .   12004.  -          280.



> ,  060          3  2010 ?


  .     .

----------


## Trod

*.*,         ?

----------


## Trod

> 12003,    .   12004.  -          280.
>   .     .


    1  ...

----------


## .

> .,         ?


    .      ,   .
          .

----------


## Trod

*.*,   ,     ,  ,   ,  ,       ,       -    , , 9 .,      ...  :Smilie:  
  ,     6%  ,     ,      -        ,   ...

----------


## .

,   .   ,    .
   1 , 1 , 9    ** .    ,        :Frown: 
    ,   ,   .        060  ,       .   ,      ?      260  280    .   ,     .    060

----------


## Trod

*.*,      6%        030-040-050....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,

----------


## Trod

*.*,   ,        ,      ...       :Smilie:               +      ,      ...  12003  ,  - 12003,76  1202,76...,      ,  50

----------


## Trod

,      5 041 369    4989866 ( +)     ...     ....
    ,      ?

----------


## Trod

, ,         2010      060      ?

----------


## Trod

468,176 ..,      4 ,  480,899  ...  ,  -    3  2010     + -     ""....

----------


## .

> .,   ,        ,      ...


        3 ,   .     ,       .   ?   :Frown: 
    3        ?

----------


## Trod

*.*,   3   " "

----------


## .

,   4.        :Wink:

----------


## Trod

*.*,  !   :Wow:  
   4*444*757,36   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Trod

- 5 041 369   :Frown:

----------

,   2011  6%,    ? ?

----------


## ˸

> 4*444*757,36





> - 5 041 369


   ?

----------

2010  ,     , 3 ,  2 ??

----------


## ˸

**,

----------


## .

*˸*, ,       )))

----------


## Trod

*.*,   ...          ,   ...5 041 369       -,   ,     +            ?       ?

----------


## .

.        5 041 369.         280,

----------


## Trod

*.*, !    ""   ?   1,         -    ? ?
   030-040-050      ?

----------


## .

,       .       . ,       :Frown:

----------


## Trod

*.*,          :Embarrassment:

----------


## Trod

*.*, ...  ""   :Wow:

----------


## Trod

,      060    ...   ?

----------


## Trod

> ,   .   ,    .
>    1 , 1 , 9    ** .


       ?
     :
"4.4.    030      ,        ,      ."
    ,   ,  ,       .

----------


## .

*Trod*,  ,       1    6%     030?     1 ,   6%   .040  ..?     ,     ,   ,   6%       ?

----------


## big2002

-  ,  , ,     ,   .

    ?

, ,  2010  1,2,3        ,    - .

    18210501022011000110
    18210501030011000110 

 ,       
18210501020011000110, .. ,     ,         .

----------


## Trod

*.*, ! ,    ...
 (6%   )    ,    ...
     260  280   290,479 . ,     ,  ,     4 ,  3-      :
45495 . () + 89797,04 . () + 48262,33 () = 183,554  37 ,      260  280   ,   3     : 290,479  (.. .260-280)  183,554 . 37  (    , , )  106,924  63 ,     " "(.60) ,    ""        2010 ,   116, 557 (   4 .2010.),       2011 ,  ,    ,    9632  37 ...       12003   .
  -             ,       :Frown:      ,    ,    ...

----------

> -             ,           ,    ,


 ,     .  ,  :
  6%   .
 1     758 250.00
    45495
 2     1 469 617.00
    89 797,04
 3     804 372.00
    48 262,33
 4     1 982 117.00    39 500.00
    116 557,00
     12004,76

*Trod*,  ,

----------


## .

> -  ,  , ,     ,   .
> 
>     ?
> 
> , ,  2010  1,2,3        ,    - .
> 
>     18210501022011000110
>     18210501030011000110 
> 
> ...


   ?     , ,   ,    ?         ?  :Frown:  
        .  ,        :Wink:

----------


## big2002

> ?     , ,   ,    ?         ?  
>         .  ,


       .
    .
       2010 ,        2010 .
       2010,     (   -     2010 )  2011   ,     ,  2010 .

,     2011   2010 .    -  (    2010 )   (2011     2010 )?

   , ,        2011  2010   ,  .

  , , ,     -  .
  .

----------


## Trod

** , !
    ,   
 1     758 25*3*.00
 2     1496617,*26*
 3     804372,*10*
**    1200*3,76*

----------


## .

> -  (    2010 )   (2011     2010 )?


   , ? .   .   .
   ,

----------

!
, ,  . 
 ,        .
      ,   .        ,    1 . .....      ,    ?......

----------

*Trod*

----------


## .

**,

----------


## .

** , .280 - 12003 .

----------

> ,


 .

----------


## Trod

** ,  !   ?
  ,    -     
. 210 - 5041369
. 260 - 302482
. 280 - 12003

   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,     ,   .    ,     ( 1 .,   ...)....    ,     ?

----------

> ** , .280 - 12003 .





> (   ),    () ,           ,            ,   ,           ,  (** )      ** ,          .     (   )        50 .


   212-       ,       1002.76

----------


## .

** ,       12003 .         .   ,        ,

----------


## Trod

080     ,  106924   
      12003,76

----------


## .

*Trod*,      ,         :Frown:

----------


## Trod

*.*,  ,     -    .

----------


## .

-?     080 ?   080

----------


## Trod

*.*,  060   106924,    104555

----------


## 116HappyResident

.K,   ,    .

:

, 6%
   3  4 .
            3- .

  :

1.  ,    060      (20234),       (9615),  10619?

2.         (9615)       (11040), .  '' 1425 ? 

    -  .

 .

----------


## 1

!                2010 !?? !

----------


## .

1. .   ?      050? 
2.        50%.     2      1.     20234,  11040   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ,    -     
> . 210 - 5041369


      39   -,      -?   :Frown:

----------


## 116HappyResident

.

1. 050 -   9  RUR 9194.  ,    ,         -   ,         .

2.   9  RUR 9194.    RUR 20234.  RUR 9194 ,    RUR 11040.  RUR 11040     50%       (RUR 9615)?

----------


## Trod

*.*,    ,    - " "       ...      5 041 369,36   5 041 369,36

----------


## .

*Trod*,     -     ,    ,  ,    ,              :Frown:         ?                 ?  -        ,       .     ,      ?



> RUR 11040     50%       (RUR 9615)?

----------


## 116HappyResident

!

,   :

1.  060  RUR 10619 (RUR 20234 a     RUR 9615    ).

2.        RUR 1425 (RUR 11040      RUR 9615    ).

----------


## .

1. .   050    ?   060  ,   .
2.    .260  .280   ,

----------

Trod
   ,         ,           .
            -    .

----------


## uluy

, ,     .
 6%,      380         (      ).   ,     .     2  - 39640 .      2800 . 
 030 - 0
 040 - 2379 
  050 - 0
  060 - 1189,
 070, 080, 090 - 

 210 - 39640 
  220, 230 - 
  240 - 39640
 250 - 
  260 - 2378
 270 - 
 280 - 1189

    ?

----------


## 116HappyResident

, , .!!

060: RUR 1425

: RUR 1425

----------


## .

*116HappyResident*, , .



> 6%,      380


    ?   :Embarrassment: 



> 050 - 0


  ?  060 ,      050

----------


## 116HappyResident

,     -   : ((

----------


## .

,

----------


## 116HappyResident

, ., !

----------

,           :               ,     ,    - ,       ,       ,    ,  ?!   -....           ,  ,     ....        ?

----------


## leika_katerina

! ,    :
,  6% 
 : 1-2442476, II=1631126. III=1815411. IV=135339
  -  1 .     - 52199,       
2. - 80733, 3. - 97135, 4. - 81708,       2011.   
 210 - 7242351 
240 = 7242351
260 = 434541
280 = 217270

030 = 94350 ( 72300) 
040 = 122208 ( 50000)
050 = 176670 ( 46000)
060 = 40601 ( 48971)

  ?

----------


## .

** ,

----------


## .

> 2011.


   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## leika_katerina

> 


 .
.

----------


## .

,  .    ,   ,       . -        1   :Frown:

----------


## leika_katerina

,          030-050    ,     .                 .

----------


## .

> ,          030-050    ,     .

----------


## leika_katerina

> ,  .    ,   ,       . -        1


     ,     ?  1.     ?

----------


## .

.            1

----------


## leika_katerina

, ,   1. = 73274

----------

!    ...  (  )       ??     ?

----------


## .



----------

.   .   2010      18210501010011000110
     2010 ?     .

----------


## uluy

> , ,     .
>  6%,      380         (      ).   ,     .     2  - 39640 .      2800 . 
>  030 - 0
>  040 - 2379 
>   050 - 0
>   060 - 1189,
>  070, 080, 090 - 
> 
>  210 - 39640 
> ...





> :
>  6%,      380        
>    ?  
> :
>  050 - 0
>  ?  060 ,      050


.,      .    C   ,   . ,       050?   ,       ... :Redface:

----------


## .

> .   .   2010      18210501010011000110
>      2010 ?     .


    10     !       ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

*uluy*,        ?     ,      ?

----------


## uluy

> *uluy*,        ?     ,      ?


.?      .      ,     .         9 .      .        ,    ?  :Frown: 
   .

----------


## .

> 9 .


         9 ?       ,   9   ? 1     9 ,       ?

----------


## uluy

*.*,  . ,       9   2379.       060  ,   070   1190 .   ?
,    !

----------


## rantika

,  ( 6%):       1000   (  ),    4000         4000    1000    1- .         9 .(.050) ,    7000,  7000-1000-4000=2000  7000-1000-4000-1000( )=1000,        .

----------


## Trod

** , 
  5 001 859    210,    5 001 8*69*   ,    5 041 369 - 39500 = 5 001 869

----------


## Trod

> *Trod*,     -     ,    ,  ,    ,                     ?                 ?  -        ,       .     ,      ?


  ,     ,     ,  -   ,    ...

----------


## .

> ,     ,     ,


  , ,     5041369,     ,  ?

----------


## -!

,   ,  .   ,   .

     ?

. .   ,  ,  ,    ""    ?

-     ?
-   -  ( , )
-      ?
-  ,     ?
-     ,     ?
-      ( "" )     ?

    .

----------


## Trod

*.*, 5001 869,36 
     ,   060 - 106924 ...

----------


## rantika

,     #1009

----------


## .

*rantika*,     ,      ,   ?         .    20   .    ,      10          :Frown: 



> . .   ,  ,


    ?    .   .
    ,  .      ,            .     .

----------


## 661

.  -      .  9        .    18210501010011000110 (   6%). ,    ,       .  ,     .        2010    ?

----------


## .

*661*,       2- .        .       ,          :Frown:

----------


## 661

, .    ,   2010    182 1 05 01012 01000 110?      .   2011      182 1 05 01011 01 000 110. ?

----------


## .



----------


## 661

.  :Smilie:

----------


## Trod

*.*, , ,    ,    . -          . 
      (     ,      :Redface: )
    ,    "  ,      ?      260  280    .   ,     .    060      ".
  ,   .260-280: 300 112 - 12 003 = 288 109,    3    2010   , ,   2010    183 554,37.
  288 109  183 554,37 = 104 554, 63.
   ,     060 (,    ,  )
        ,        ,     3  2010     2011   116 557 ,   ?
     104 554, 63
  - ,         3     12002,37  ,        116 557   .060 104 554,63 
  ,     :Redface:   :Frown: 
P.S.  -      -  ,        :Smilie:

----------

.        ,    .280  12003= ?
        .       .        . :yes:

----------


## Andyko

,  .

----------


## 661

.       2010    182 1 05 01012 01000 110,       ,    .  -  ,  ?

----------

> ,  .


       ))

----------

> .       2010    182 1 05 01012 01000 110,       ,    .  -  ,  ?


     182 1 05 01012 011000 110

----------


## .

**,    .      2011 ,     2011  .     .346.21 
*661*,    .     ,     -   :Wink:

----------


## 661

> 182 1 05 01012 011000 110


, ,       :Redface: 




> **,    .      2011 ,     2011  .     .346.21 
> *661*,    .     ,     -


,         2011 .        (   20 ,     19).       ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   ?          :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,   ?


..                .

----------


## selenav

15%
 2010   ,   2009      ,    .

     -     .

1.    ,      2010         0 (    0 ),     ? 

2. ..    ,        2010             (   ),    ,     2010    1    ?

----------


## .

**,   *Andyko*  .

----------


## .

> 15%
>  2010   ,   2009      ,    .
> 
>      -     .
> 
> 1.    ,      2010         0 (    0 ),     ? 
> 
> 2. ..    ,        2010             (   ),    ,     2010    1    ?


1. 
2.   . ,  ,    - .

----------

> **,   *Andyko*  .


I am sori))

----------


## eriska

,.!  ,   ,?  030-050   ?   
001 2
020 18210501020011000110
030
040
050
060 0
080 18210501030011000110
090 1505
210 150520
220 138039
230 19622
240 0
260 0
270 1505
?

----------


## selenav

,  .        ,    .

----------


## .

*eriska*,       .    030-050  ?     9 ?   ?      230  ?          2010   12481,       19 ?

----------


## eriska

,    =(-)*-.?
030 2387
040 1853
050 0(. )
    ,   1%???

 230 19622-     2009? ?

 240 12481
 260 1872
 270 1505,(   ?)
 060 1872 ?(260-050)     
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> , .    ,   2010    182 1 05 01012 01000 110?      .   2011      182 1 05 01011 01 000 110. ?


     1

----------


## .

> ,    =(-)*-.?


 .   .
      .



> 230 19622-     2009? ?


      ,       .      .
       ,    .      1872?      ,       - 0

----------


## tatyana 7

, :

      260 - 18478 .

  - 889 ( ) - .030 
 -  - . 040 
  -  - .050 
 - 18478 () - .060   . 260

----------


## .

. .       ,       ,

----------


## tatyana 7

> . .       ,       ,


 .    13752 .  .         030-060.     ,    060      050,   040  030  .

----------


## .

> 060      050


   060   .

----------


## eriska

> .   .
>       .
>       ,       .      .
>        ,    .      1872?      ,       - 0


., !
 :yes: 
 -,    :
030 2387
040 1853
050 0
230 12481
240 0
270 1505
  !

----------


## tatyana 7

> 060   .



,  . 260.

----------


## .

*eriska*,   090 - 1505.

----------


## eriska

!

----------


## vlad2011

.  ,   , /   .       . 
1)      "     ".      ,  ,   ?   ?
2)        ?      ,         ,    .      .

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2.

----------


## Trod

,        2011    ,   2010     ?

----------


## Storn

*Trod*,

----------


## Trod

*Storn*, !

----------


## Trod

*Storn*, -   ,   ,           ? 
      ?

----------


## Storn

=    ....
       -    .....

----------


## Trod

*Storn*,  ,        ,    -  - ,      ,        ...     ...       -  ,      2010 .
    -    ,      (  ..)

----------

!

  ""     .  1152017.        .      ""    280 (         
 )    0,            .                   1.   :      .

     ...             .. ?                0  280 ?           .                 0  280 ,     ?  ?          ?

----------


## Storn

**,       ....       :Embarrassment:

----------

! Storn,    , .

          ,        280  ...       .        0.    .      ?      ...          ,    ...         .

----------


## Storn

> 


    , ,   ....?  :Big Grin: 
      .....       .....

----------


## IER

!
       .

   6%
   ,  31.08.10   20 000 .
 .  17.01.2011 12003 .


 1 . 92000
 1  563000
 9   1003724
 1430724 


.030 -5520=92000*6%
. 040 - 33780=563000*6%
.050 - 60223 = 1003724*6%

. 060=??????    53840=85 843-20 000-12003
 1   13617      :Frown: 

.210, 240 -   1 430 724
.260   -  85 843
. 280 - 12003

----------

,   280    12002.76,                       .           0  280 .              12002.76.       ,           ,      .   ?         ?

----------


## .

**,         ?     ,  .      50%.  ,  ,     280    (    ).      ,   76      ,    .    .      .

----------


## .

*IER*,       ?     20     060?

----------


## karosta

15% 
030  13683 ( )
040  17917  (   4234 )
050  21119 (     " "  )

210     1685393,48 
220     1563017,00
240     122376,00
260     18356,00

   ..   . 060     ?
070  2763,00 ..?

  18356-17917= 439         ??
       9      ..,        ...      439 .

----------


## .

.    9 ,    .     .   439 .

----------


## karosta

?))

----------

,           !

----------


## Trod

**,        :Smilie:

----------


## TonyMontana

2010     2011  ,   4  2010   .            4    ?

----------


## .

.     6%

----------


## IER

> *IER*,       ?     20     060?


. , 1    :Big Grin: 
.

----------


## TonyMontana

> .     6%


,  6%.    "" ,      ,        2010.   ,        ,   .      . 


.. ,    4  12500.   12000.    ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

;

----------


## TonyMontana

> ,  6%.    "" ,      ,        2010.   ,        ,   .      . 
> 
> 
> .. ,    4  12500.   12000.    ?    ?





> 


       ,  ? 
  2010    12500.  (4  2010.)          ,        (12000.)   ?

----------


## 661

!     ,          9 .   11 310 ((((      ?     ?            ?  :Frown:

----------


## 661

-   ,    ,          14002  . -    ,        9          :Frown:    ?    ,       ?      2011 ?

----------

!!!

   .  2010   14321920.   859315-00

1   591515   
2   5685521   
3   12243196   238902-00
4     72001-00 

  310903...      

 :

 030 - 35490-00
 040 - 341131-00
 050 - 495689-00
 060 - 52723-00

 260 - 859315-00
 280 - 310903-00

    859315-310903  548412        254000-00

   548412-25400=294412-00       .

    !)

----------


## Andyko

*TonyMontana*,  .     -    .

----------


## Trod

-       5 ,   "" 20  -   ?
   -     ,     -   -- ?

----------


## s-tanya

> ,   ?


    ....       ???    ...

----------

> 5 ,   "" 20  -   ?


 ? ,  ? - 




> ,     -


  :yes:

----------


## Trod

** ,   ,    - 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Trod

** ,   ,       ?   :Wow:

----------


## Storn

*Trod*,   :Wow:

----------


## Trod

*Storn*,    ,                :Embarrassment:   :Smilie:

----------


## .

> !     ,          9 .   11 310 ((((      ?     ?            ?


    ,  .      ,     




> -   ,    ,          14002  . -    ,        9            ?    ,       ?      2011 ?


        .            9 .




> !!!
> 
>    .  2010   14321920.   859315-00
> 
> 1   591515   
> 2   5685521   
> 3   12243196   238902-00
> 4     72001-00 
> 
> ...


 ,  .

----------


## 661

> ,  .      ,     
> 
>         .            9 .


)   .      91.2 - 26 (       26 )  ,     ?
        ? 
   47 ?

----------

.  )))  ..      ..      !

----------


## 661

.,       ?        ,     ,     .    050  ,    ,      ?     060 ?   )

----------


## .

> .      91.2 - 26


  ?  ,     ?



> 050  ,    ,

----------


## 661

> ?  ,     ?


, .    14002        30 ,      .
P.S:        ?

----------


## Arjien

!
 ( -). 
-  4 . 2010.
(  )*  ,  (  )*1% -  ..
,    020

182 1 05 01022 01 *000 110	,   ,      ,     (  ,   1  2011 )

030-050  
060 = (  )*1% - .
070  
080 

182 1 05 01030 01 *000 110	 ,     (  ,   1  2011 ) (   )
090 = 060

????
 :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

> 030-050


 


> 060 = (  )


*15%
090=270=*1%

----------


## Andyko

;

----------


## Arjien

> ;


,  ?



> !
>  ( -). 
> -  4 . 2010.
> (  )*  ,  (  )*1% -  ..
> 030-050  
> 060 = (  )*1% - .
> 070  
> 090 = 060
> 
> ????

----------


## ˸

> ,  ?


    .260  270,060  090

----------


## vlad2011

-           ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,       20 ,       ,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## GH

> *rantika*,     ,      10         
>  .


  ,   ,             ,             ,           ,-      .         ,  ,,     ,    ... -    .    " ",  ,    ,-   ,.( :          030,040,050--   (-)  ,  50%.)       -      ,   ...     ,            .    ,   -...   - .
 -  :            -  , . :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*Arjien*,      060

----------


## .

* GH*,         .       .

----------


## Arjien

> *Arjien*,      060


060 = ( - ) * 
?

----------


## ˸

> 060 = ( - ) *


  =15%,  1%

----------


## Arjien

> =15%,  1%


  10%

, 060 = (-)*10%, 090=*1%

!

----------


## GH

> * GH*,         . .


 -,,    (  -   ,      -  ).
        030,040,050...        ,  - ,  ...    :
   -         "  ."-          (   50%  ).    ,     -    -      .     .   ,         ,..    ,      ,   .    ...         .
  ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


 ,

----------


## GH

,  --    (   ,(  )-           ,..     .

----------


## ˸

> ,..     .


     ?  ?   ?  :Wow:

----------


## -!

,  6%,     ,       -      ?

----------


## Storn

*-!*,       ,          ....    ....

----------


## -!

> *-!*,       ,          ....    ....



    -   ; -     .
.

----------


## Storn

....
   -    ...

----------


## mari110185

!
, ,   .
  (15%). 
.   2 . - 33 300, .  2 .- 31 966.  15%-200, 1%-333.
 . 030 
040 - 200
050 - 200
060 - 133
070 .
      650 .  1  (  \ ). 
     2010      133  ,      , ?

----------


## ˸

*mari110185*,  , 3  4 . /,  ?

----------


## mari110185



----------


## ˸

060- (=260-050=200-200=0)
070-
090=333

----------


## Nandya

,    :
  15%
 2009  -  177000,  .  62000,00
 2010   .       9  -  9494.
        ?      2009   .      ,     3   ? (.020 -   2009, .140 -   2010)
      2009   , ?

----------


## Nandya

,       ,           ?    ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ? 
     .      .     .
   ,     ?          2009     .030    ,      .



> ,           ?    ?


 ,

----------


## Nandya

:
.210   - 12164672
.220   - 12511864 (.    )
.250    - 347192
.270    - 121647

         3:

.010  ,       - 177000 (  2009 )
.140       - 347192
.150       ,         - 524529
?

----------


## .

.    3

----------

,   :

----------


## Nandya

** ,  *.*,  ,

----------


## mariicka81

! ,   ,      ?

----------


## rantika

,

----------


## mariicka81

!

----------


## TonyMontana

4 ? -        30 ?

----------


## .

*TonyMontana*,      2010      ?   :Frown:

----------


## seli

.    :
1    1125.   .
1-  -  25056 .  24800  (         25056 - 1125 = 23931 )
9  -  21611 .   .
  - 11880 . 
  22511 .
     1-  .  ,  9     : " .1 .050  .040. ,     9 .    ,    ( )."    ?        .    ,   9     ,   ...   ...

----------


## Oxana19

> 


  3- .
  ,     ,    ? :yes:

----------


## .

.       ,   -     :Frown:

----------

"  "
 1    . ,       " ",       (      )     . 
   :        ,         ?           ,   ,      .

----------


## -

! 15% 
1  -  
  -     29000
 9  -   18900     
    32000

   1:
.30 - 
.40 29000
.50 *18900* ????
   .60  13100 -   ,      

  .50     ,    ? 29000
   .60  3000 -

----------


## .

**,           ?   ! 
,         !            :Frown:

----------


## .

> .60  13100 -   ,


   ? 
  050   ,   9 .

----------


## -

60   
( 260- 050)

_   050      ,        ,           ,   ._
   ,      9 .?

----------


## .

> 60


     ,    ?    .         .   9     18900,      - . ? , ,   9     1 ,    ?     9

----------


## .

*seli*,  .    ?       :Frown:

----------


## -

1


 :_4.7.    060   ,        ,          ,    .
......
,      ,    ,           260  050.   ,       260         050              ._

..    .60        ,  ?




> 9     18900,      - . ? , ,   9     1 ,    ?     9


       29000   18900 ?

----------

!      ,      ,    ,     10000.,  :
 030 - 1800
 040 - 3600
 050 - 5400
               , ..
     2  6001,60    6001,60
    ?
     -    120000
  7200
 280-3600

----------


## seli

> *seli*,  .    ?


, , ,      :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: . ,  ...

----------

030,040,050   ,  ?       (1 -,,9 ).
 ,   -  1 - 5200(  .), 5200     030,   3330 -   .

----------


## .

*-*,    ,    , .    ,    :Frown:      9    29000, ?   .

----------


## .

> !      ,      ,    ,     10000.,  :
>  030 - 1800
>  040 - 3600
>  050 - 5400
>                , ..
>      2  6001,60    6001,60
>     ?
>      -    120000
>   7200
>  280-3600


030 - 1800
040 - 1800 (   3600  50%)
050 - 2700 (. )

----------


## .

**,     -     ,      ?

----------


## -

> *-*,    ,    , .    ,        9    29000, ?   .


  :Frown: 
 :Frown: 
  ,      .60  13100 ,       3000 
    ?

----------


## s-tanya

!   ,       .    2010    ,     ,   2010  . 
   :-   ,   ,   ????    ,    2010 ,         2010 ,  ,        . :Embarrassment:

----------

.,             ,   50%

----------


## .

> ,      .60  13100 ,       3000


  ?     ,   , ?   ,        .       29000  18900,        , ?   ,     ,      . 



> :-   ,   ,   ?


  .      ,   ?   :Frown:       ,       :Frown:

----------


## s-tanya

....       ...

----------


## .

*s-tanya*,   -,         ???

----------


## nadinl

!
  ....     2010  .    ,       ,         :Abuse: 
        ?  ,     ?..... -   -?....-     ? 
, ,  6%.

----------


## Andyko

> -   -?....


,    ,                   .

----------


## mariicka81

2009  ,      2010 , (    )      .          1  2009.    ?   2009.           1?

----------


## .

2010

----------

2008   .    ,   ?

----------


## .



----------

.        (  )   :
 1  
030- 3000
040 -9000
050 -19000
  260 - 30000
  280 - 8500
   060   2500- ?? 
    060            ,  280   
   ,

----------

.  ,  4.7 ,    9 ,

----------


## bliss

,  6%

             .          ,      ,    .          2010    2011 .

     .


, ,   ,      280          ? 
.. 10392-3117=7274.
  ,       3 . (30 ),  ,       3 .? 
     6,5  ( 2010 - 15  2011)? 

  10392?

   :-) , ,   .

----------


## -!

, ,   6%.
   "   ,      "?
  "",   ?

----------


## .

*bliss*,   280            .     050     ,   , .  , . 
*-!*,  .   .

----------


## bliss

!

 ,       4  :-)

----------


## .

,  .      ,      ,       .

----------


## Den888

*   6%* 

*:*
        020         080     ?

*: 
    :*

001 - 1 
010 -  
020 - ?
030 -      
040 -       
050 -      
 060 -      
(          50%      .)
070 - 0
080 - 
090 - 

* ?*

*:
*

201 - 6 
210 -     
220 - 0 
230 - 0
240 -     210
250 - 
260 -  240   0,06
270 - 
280 - 12003

*?*

----------


## .

> 020


        . 



> 030 -      
> 040 -       
> 050 -


      ?     ?



> 280 - 12003


  .         260

----------


## Den888

- 182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110	,   ,       (  ,   1  2011 )

      (  6%)

_ .         260_

?  280       ?   

    280 - _ 
 ,        
       ,  (     50%)  _     12003

----------


## .

> (  6%)


       .     ?       ,  .     ,    030-060,  ,   . 



> 280       ?


 , .    


> ** (     50%)


     12003   50%   260,   12003   280   .  50%   260

----------


## TonyMontana

060 ( . 001 = "1": . 260 - . 280 - . 050,  . 260 - . 280 - . 050 >= 0)     4     ? ?

----------


## .

.       4 .

----------


## TonyMontana

> .       4 .



   ( . 001 = "1": . 260 - . 280 - . 050,  . 260 - . 280 - . 050 >= 0)      ,    4 .       060?     12      ?    ?

----------


## .

,    .   .
 ,    . 
  ,        , ,  - ?   :Frown:

----------


## mariicka81

,      2009.    2010.,          2010.   -,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## mariicka81

(     )  2009       ,            2009.,    ,     .       .   ,    ,       2010.   ,    ..       . ,       15,      .     .        ?

----------


## KsyuS

!

        2010. (,  6%).

:
1 . - 680000
1 . - 1070000
9 . - 1555000
   - 1935000

  . :
26.04.2010:    1   2 .=2598*2=5196
01.07.10:    3 . =2598
07.10.10:    4  ( .)=1818,6
09.12.10:      = 1610,76
*25.02.11*:    4 . (     .) = 779,4
:  ** 2010  ( )=12003

   . :
26.04.2010 - 40800
01.07.10 - 20802
07.10.10 - 26502
: 88104

      15993.

 ,    ,     ?

. 030: 38202
. 040: 61602
. 050: 90702

. 060: 104097

. 260: 116100
. 280:12003

?????

 .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## TonyMontana

> ,    .   .
>  ,    . 
>   ,        , ,  - ?


       060.      . 

   .

. 260-85858
. 280-12003

030-37391
040-41839
050-73266
060- ???? 73855        589 ?????

----------


## mariicka81

> 


          ...  ...
       , .      .
Andyko!  ,       ?(       )?

----------


## Den888

> .     ?       ,  .     ,    030-060,  ,   . 
>  , .         12003   50%   260,   12003   280   .  50%   260





> 3.    030-050   6%          , ,    (       )


    030-050          , ,     ... ?

----------


## .

*KsyuS*,       060      ?



> . 050: *90702*
> 
> . 060: 104097
> 
> . 260: *116100*
> . 280:*12003*


      060?

*TonyMontana*,   .

*Den888*, .        ,    ,

----------


## KsyuS

**,    .   050   250. ,    .   .

,   . 060  = 116100-12003-90702 (  0)=*13395*

    15993     , ?

    .       (   ).   ,     .        ,  ?           ?           ,     (  )      ,        .  -?

----------


## .

*KsyuS*, ,  15993.
    .   -     .     .

----------

> :
> 1 . - 680000
> 1 . - 1070000
> 9 . - 1555000
>    - 1935000
> 
>   . :
> 26.04.2010:    1   2 .=2598*2=5196
> 01.07.10:    3 . =2598
> ...


, - :

----------


## TonyMontana

> *TonyMontana*,   .


 589 ?            :Wink:

----------


## Paulsg

.    6%.  ,       ,      ,    -    -   .     ,      , ,     .
  ,            (      210) -  ? (  411 ,  )   6%    (      260) -    (  456  :Smilie:  ,  )       -            ,         (        280,    50%)?  50%  ,    ,        (,    ,  50    ???      ,    ,   ,   50%) (      280,     -      ).  , ,    ,      1,    .

----------


## Paulsg

,   ...
    ,   ,    ,     .     ,      (      ). ,       -    ???         ,      :Smilie:     ,               .
    .   ,             6%   ,   4          ,   .

----------


## Geba007

.  ,    ...    .     .   : -20%, -80%.     . ,  10  ,      ,    .     20%        - . .

----------


## natali04

1000 ,  900 .,     100 .     :
 210 - 1000 , ()
 220 - 900 . ()
 240 - 100 .( -)
 260 - 15 .( )
 270 - 150  (      ,     ?)       ?
 .

----------


## rantika



----------


## alex-klerk33

2307  2306  :Redface:         ?

----------


## alex-klerk33

...       :yes:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## KsyuS

!

 .  ,    ( 40 .  )       .   ,         2010 ,   ,       . 280.

  12002,   12003?   12002,76.

               .

----------


## cefea

,            :
    1152017   020        4  2010 18210501010011000110,   2011.    , ,    .      ,  ,    ,      .              .       . 
   ,     .
 .

----------


## .

> 50    ???


   ,    ?     ,   .



> ,   ,   50%)


      50%? 



> ,


       .        .         -  .
             . , ,      .

----------


## .

> !
> 
>  .  ,    ( 40 .  )       .   ,         2010 ,   ,       . 280.
> 
>   12002,   12003?   12002,76.
> 
>                .


  .      ,     ,         :Frown:        040  050   1  9 ?    2598?  ,    , ,  ,     .
   12002    .       .      ,  .       -       12003 .       :Wink:

----------


## .

*cefea*,  386   ,       .          ,    !

----------


## alex-klerk33

:

        ...  3002   

:
 1  = 65805.57  0.06 = 3948.33 / 2 (     3002   50%) = 1974.16
  = 147432.18  0.06 = 8845.93 / 2 (     6002   50%) = 4422.96 - 1974.16 = 2448.8
 9  = 230785.41  0.06 = 13847.12 / 2 (     9006   50%) = 6923.56 - 1974.16 - 2448.8 = 2500.6 
  = 307645.12  0.06 = 18458.7 / 2 (    12003   50%) = 9229.35 - 1974.16 - 2448.8 - 2500.6 = 2305.79



030 - 1974
040 - 4423
050 - 6923
060 - 2307

210 - 307645
260 - 18459
280 - 9229

----------


## .

,  .          .

----------


## alex-klerk33

,        :yes:

----------


## Paulsg

,    . ,   !



> .        .


        ,           2.11: "       .    50  ,  50       ." ,  .     , . .



> 50%?


     , .   .  57,4 ,   57.  3,42 ,   3. 50%  1,5 ,   2  (!).    , ,   1 .  ? 
  2  -  ,  50%  3 , ,      ,      ( )   ,   50% (346.21,  3),           ,   ,   .     ,      .     ?   ,  ,        ?
P.S. (  ,   )
 12002    -    12003      -     ,     ( ,    ,   ).  ,  ,         -       .

----------


## KsyuS

,    , .

_":
1 . - 680000
1 . - 1070000
9 . - 1555000
   - 1935000

  . :
26.04.2010:    1   2 .=2598*2=5196
01.07.10:    3 . =2598
07.10.10:    4  ( .)=1818,6
09.12.10:      = 1610,76
25.02.11:    4 . (     .) = 779,4
:   2010  (  )=12003

   . :
26.04.2010 - 40800
01.07.10 - 20802
07.10.10 - 26502
: 88104

      15993."_

    :
. 030: 38202
. 040: 59004
. 050: 85506

. 060: 18591

. 260: 116100
. 280:12003

 .

----------


## .

> 2  -  ,  50%  3 , ,      ,      ( )   ,   50%


      .    ,    .    3 ,   1 . 
      , ..      .     .



> 12003      -     ,


 ,  .       .
         .   ,   .      41

----------


## .

*KsyuS*,

----------


## TaxMaster

> 6%.
>    280. 
>   ++=12003?   ?





> 9.   ,       .   ,


   . 280    ,     .9

----------


## .



----------


## katenok555

.!     ,   , ...
 15%  2010 :
 1
 030 - 41 223
 040 - 0()
 050 - 0 ()
 060 - 0
 070 - ????
 090 - 114 549

 2
 210 - 11 454 903
 220 - 12 027 872
 230 - ----
 240 - ----
 250 - 572 969
 260 - ----
 270 - 114 549 

   070!   ,            (   050 -),    ,     41223 .      ?!?!

----------


## .

?      ,

----------


## katenok555

> ?      ,


   ,  41223 .(    1 ) -    ""   .     ,  ,   070  0  41233?

----------


## Vitaly-45

!      15%   2010 .        "   ..."  58800 .
   :
001 - 2
010 - 15401375000
020 - 18210501022011000110
030 - --------  (8 )
040 - --------
050 - --------
060 - --------
070 - --------
080 - 18210501030011000110
090 - 588
201 - 15.0
210 - 58800
220 - 68286  (58800 + 94486)
230 - --------
240 - --------
250 - 9486  (  )
260 - --------
270 - 588-----
280 - --------

   .

----------


## Paulsg

., !
   , ,  .
 ,   ,    ,     .     ,     030, 040, 050 (  ,   3, 6  9 )   ,   ? , ,   1     25 ,       3    ,    6   ?

----------


## Paulsg

,  .        .   :
1)  ,      
2)       
3)      :Smilie: 
4)        ,    
5)  

    ,         - , ,   -.        .    -   paulsg@yandex.ru (   ).

  !

----------

. 
   ,     :  ,    ,  .
    .  -  ?? :Wow:

----------

6 %
   22.06.2010

:
1,2 . - 0
9 . - 612075
  - 981940

      :
30.07.2010:      2010 (   ) =6301,72

      :
 22.06.2010  31.12.2010.  = 6268,10
- 1 =0, 2= 266,73
3= 3000,69, 4= 3000,69 
: 6268,10

     :
    27.12.2010: =4620.
    27.12.2010: = 448.


         9        3001  .    3  2010. ?

 :
18.10.2010 - 30423

    : 20 424

    :
. 030: 0
. 040: 0
. 050: 33723

. 060: 20424

 210: 981940
. 260: 58916
. 280: 8069

 .

----------

?

 280 = 11336

 060 = 17157 
(         9 )

----------


## .

> ,  41223 .(    1 ) -    ""   .     ,  ,   070  0  41233?


 .       040




> !      15%   2010 .        "   ..."  58800 .
>    :
> 001 - 2
> 010 - 15401375000
> 020 - 18210501022011000110
> 030 - --------  (8 )
> 040 - --------
> 050 - --------
> 060 - --------
> ...


 ,         .

----------


## .

> ., !
>    , ,  .
>  ,   ,    ,     .     ,     030, 040, 050 (  ,   3, 6  9 )   ,   ? , ,   1     25 ,       3    ,    6   ?


 ,  .          ,     .




> . 
>    ,     :  ,    ,  .
>     .  -  ??

----------


## .

> 6 %
>    22.06.2010
> 
> :
> 1,2 . - 0
> 9 . - 612075
>   - 981940
> 
>       :
> ...


      2      9 ?      060   ?     ?      .      280      ?

----------

> 2      9 ?      060   ?     ?      .      280      ?


      2 ...    050, 060  280    :Frown: 


050    33457
060    17157

280   11336

?

----------

> 2 ...    050, 060  280   
> 
> ..    
> 050    33457
> 060    14123
> 
> 280   11336
> 
> ?



 17157      2010 ..

----------


## Paulsg

> ,  .          ,     .


   ?       -   1 ,  1 ,       3      030,          3 ,      6   . ,   83   .

----------


## KsyuS

, !

  ? ,     ,   .

        2009 . -      ,       . . :            ( , 6%)???          ?

  .

----------

> 6 %
>    22.06.2010
> ...


 ,        .

----------


## klf

? 
   15% 
030 4496
040 5446
050 0
060 0
*070 ? 0;-     050,    260    270*
090 3599
210 359870
220 431602
230 0
240 0
250 71732
260 0
270 3599
280 0

----------

..    ,   -           ??       -   ...  ...

----------


## katenok555

> ? 
>    15% 
> 030 4496
> 040 5446
> 050 0
> 060 0
> *070 ? 0;-     050,    260    270*
> 090 3599
> 210 359870
> ...


     ,     . . ,    070   0

----------


## .

> 2 ...    050, 060  280   
> 
> 
> 050    33457
> 060    17157
> 
> 280   11336
> 
> ?


,  .       .060? 




> ?       -   1 ,  1 ,       3      030,          3 ,      6   . ,   83   .


   ,         ,  1 . 




> , !
> 
>   ? ,     ,   .
> 
>         2009 . -      ,       . . :            ( , 6%)???          ?
> 
>   .


 .  ,    .      .      .




> ? 
>    15% 
> 030 4496
> 040 5446
> 050 0
> 060 0
> *070 ? 0;-     050,    260    270*
> 090 3599
> 210 359870
> ...


 




> ..    ,   -           ??       -   ...  ...


    - ,     26.2       ?       ,   ?

----------


## KsyuS

,     . , .

----------


## Nola1

:
 15%
1   166000  130026 
  284500  182446
9   409500  364823
           424700  390028

030 5396
040 15308
050 6702
060 -
070 1501
210 424700
220 390028
240 34520
260 5201 
270 4247
        800,   220  390828?  ,  .

----------

> ,  .       .060?


,    :
 050  33457
 060  14123

 210  981940 
 260  58916 
 280  11336

----------


## .

> :
>  15%
> 1   166000  130026 
>   284500  182446
> 9   409500  364823
>            424700  390028
> 
> 030 5396
> 040 15308
> ...


,  .         .     . ,      ,       




> ,    :
>  050  33457
>  060  14123
> 
>  210  981940 
>  260  58916 
>  280  11336


, .  -        :Smilie:

----------


## Nola1

,      .

----------


## Malish

, ,   .      ,              ,       .   1    -  ,     ????

----------


## .

,

----------


## Malish

> ,


   1          .   c     .   f ?    1   ,    .

----------

> , .  -


  .
 :Smilie: 
 ,     ...        .....

----------

> .


  ?

----------

! -,      .  :Frown: 
,   

:
3.    030-050   6%          , ,    (       ) ?

  ,        .
    .

, ,  ,    ?
,         ?

----------


## .

> .
> 
>  ,     ...        .....


     1  2010 ,     .      ,   .
     ,      :Frown:

----------

> 1  2010 ,     .      ,   .
>      ,


,             .
       ?       ? 
       ,      .

----------


## .

> ! -,      . 
> ,   
> 
> :
> 3.    030-050   6%          , ,    (       ) ?
> 
>   ,        .
>     .
> 
> ...


 -     ,    . 




> ,             .
>        ?       ? 
>        ,      .


    .        .          .   ,      .

----------

> , ? .   .   .


,   ,             4  2010 !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

** ,          :Frown:   ,      :Frown: 
      2011    ?

----------

> .        .          .   ,      .



         6301,72.
     2010            20.01.2011: 6268,10 .
    ...  -   ? :Frown:

----------


## Malish

,  
030 -       ,  
16113
040 -   ,  14576
050 -  ,  18120
060 - 67823 (     1 , , 9   )
210 - 818733
220 - 366583
240 - 452150
260 - 67823
270 - 8187

----------


## .

**,     .    .
*Malish*,         ,      ?
     ?

----------


## Malish

> ,  
> 030 -       ,  
> 16113
> 040 -   ,  14576
> 050 -  ,  18120
> 060 - 67823 (     1 , , 9   )
> 210 - 818733
> 220 - 366583
> 240 - 452150
> ...


   15%,

----------


## .

*Malish*,        .         :Frown:

----------


## Malish

.   ,       . ,       ,      ,       030-050,     7274  3118

----------

.

----------


## .

*Malish*,            15%    ?      ?

----------


## Malish

> *Malish*,            15%    ?      ?


  ,      ,         .       
1   -  = 249371-187150*15% = 9333,15
 392948-213544,69 *15% - 9333,15 = 17577, 35
9  594918-314651,79*15% - 9333,15-17577,35 = 15129,43
 818733-366582,79 *15% - - = 25782,6015 ,   .       ?    ,        030-050

----------


## .

,      .
    .      .         ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Malish

> ,      .
>     .      .         ?


  ,        ,    ,     .      280     .

----------


## .

,    .   ,

----------


## Malish

> ,    .   ,


 ,        ?

----------


## Vitaly-45

> ,         .


1.     ()    ,   16.09.10 N 03-11-11/243        1  346.17.     15%,                   .
     .
2.  :       ()      ?
3.          - 003,      (  ) -      ,    ?

   . 

 :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Malish*,   15%     .     .
*Vitaly-45*,  .

----------


## Malish

> *Malish*,   15%     .     .


   280   ???

----------


## Larik

> 280   ???


   15%             280,     . ?   ,     . 
   280   "          ,               ,
 (     50%)   
 .001="1""    .

----------


## Malish



----------


## Nola1

> ?


  46000,     ,    15308.

----------

- ,     26.2       ?       ,   ?[/QUOTE]

,  ,    - -   ....  ,       ...
!!!!!!!    !

----------

> 46000,     ,    15308.


   - ,   -

----------


## 110684777

230.  2009    4940747,   5022921,   82174,    49407.  2010 .   4874862,   4411454.,   230  82174.      381234.   ,  .          (..   220)  !

----------

> (..   220)


.

----------


## Nola1

,     .                :Smilie:

----------

!     6%.    .    280 - 12002 .   9118.          .

----------

.     60 ? 

- 1 . 123086
-   50204 ( 2 . ).    ?
- 9  - 85006
-  - 100442
 : 1- 4985, -4550, 9-5560
 - 9884446,  9047431.  12%.

----------


## 110684777

,     !!!!

----------


## Kid21

-. , ,            . 60?

----------


## ponDR

:    020 ?
     .          ,  . 
..:   .

----------


## solnywko

, ,        .     ,    .     .          (    ),       ?

----------


## .

> !     6%.    .    280 - 12002 .   9118.          .


      280    12002.   280     50%  9118 .




> -. , ,            . 60?


     .   ,       .   ,       ,    060.




> :    020 ?
>      .          ,  . 
> ..:   .


            .         ? 




> , ,        .     ,    .     .          (    ),       ?


  .

----------

> 280    12002.   280     50%  9118 .


    280   4559?       . ...

----------


## Andyko

> .


 **,

----------


## Marta444

:
,  (6%).   2008  2009    .    2 .  .    .   .    :
1.   ?
2.       ?
3.       ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

1. ,       
2. 
3. . .1

----------

- .        ,  -   50%  .    -         ?  .

----------

-        ?

----------


## Storn

> - .        ,  -   50%  .    -         ?  .


     ,

----------


## rantika

,   / ,    2011   2010 ,       2010   15%       2011?

----------


## Andyko

2011

----------

1- :
 201    6,0
 210    366375
 240    366375
 260    21983     ( 21982,5)
 280     12003,     50%   260, ..
                   10991,5,   ,    
                     10992 -  ,     260.
 ?

2-  -  3-     , 2122,5. ,    ,      9  ( 050)   ?  ,       50 .     ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,


 -

----------

> -


,   . , .,   .

----------


## Andyko

,    -

----------

,         .

    ?

----------

6%.  1  2    (2 .  21 .-),  3  4 - .    :    030  = 2000,  040 = 23000.      :Smilie:  :Embarrassment: 
  050  23000
  060  =    0

*?*

.      ,    060    :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  (     60-         050 :Big Grin:  )

----------


## ˸

> 1  2    (2 .  21 .-)


      ?


> .      ,    060


 ,     ,   .050 ,   ,

----------

> :
>  1  2    (2 .  21 .-)
> 
>      ?


, ,   



> ,     ,   .050


,  ,          :Frown:

----------


## ˸

.060-,
070-
090-
 ,23000    , 020-  
    ,

----------



----------


## 27

15% -,  9      2500 ,      - 15%  9000,    1%    15 000,     ,            15 000      ,     2500  9 ??

----------

,          ,     "  "

----------


## GalaGala

!       ,   ,              2009.+   2010.  2010 ,    .   -       ? "          ,               ,  (     50%)   
 . 001 = "1"

----------


## .

> ,         .
> 
>     ?


  ,     .       ,  .      .




> 15% -,  9      2500 ,      - 15%  9000,    1%    15 000,     ,            15 000      ,     2500  9 ??


  .          ,    




> ,          ,     "  "


 




> !       ,   ,              2009.+   2010.  2010 ,    .   -       ? "          ,               ,  (     50%)   
>  . 001 = "1"


  ,

----------


## GalaGala

,   ,   ,  ,      1     -2  -11?

----------


## .

-11    .    -       2010 .      -2  ,     .

----------


## 27

.          ,    

 ., .       ,    2011      9  2010,  ,     1  2011 ?   ...    15 000  15 000-2 500??

----------


## 0141

!       .      0 ,     ,   .     ( 2009) - 00,    , +      .       -.
  ,     .  ,        - .   -      .       132 874,   192 389.       ,     ,     .  ,   !

----------


## .

* 27*,   ,      .          :Frown:  



> 132 874


  ?   ,      :Embarrassment:

----------

!            2010      6%     15 %.

----------


## .

**,        .

----------


## rantika

,     2010   1000 ,   3000 (      , ..   ).   3000  2010 ,        2011  2000 (- )         ?

----------


## 27

.,   

  2010    - 15%=9 000
    1%=15 000

 9     - 15%=2500

         ?

----------


## .

*rantika*,         ,   .     2012    .       030   .
* 27*,        .       .          ,    ,                    .

----------


## 27

...   !     ,  ?   68.11,     ?

----------


## .



----------


## AndyXXX

!
  -6%
    2010       . :Frown: 
  ?

----------

,   . 280        ?

----------


## 27

9  10      15 %     2010,   2010     ,       9    ,      9   15%,        ?

----------


## .

*AndyXXX*,   .    ,  .
**, 



> 9   15%


 ?      ?
   -         ,          2010

----------


## Borneo

, 

1  - 0
2  -  82615-  10080 =    40  72535

3  -   .   9   15120
    82615-15120 -   40= -5040 (     0

  70  4    .    82615-  20160   62455? ?

----------


## .

,      .  2010.   ,     .    ,  - ,    ???   ,   ,    .

----------


## ..

, !
 15%.
     1 - 10161 ( 10161),  - 18169 ( 18169-10161=8008), 9  - 15151 ( 0). 
  :   39725,  28550. 
  - 39725-15151=24574  39725-10161-8008=21556 ?

----------


## .

> 82615-15120 -   40= -5040


    040.   9 . .   .040?
* .*,

----------


## Borneo

:Smilie:   :Love:

----------


## .

> - 39725-15151=24574


    15151?

----------


## 0141

.   !     , .  .          1%       .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## serg2409

, ,   ,    .  :Frown: 

 6% 
  2010  :
1 . - 0
2 . - 329 350
3 . - 762 000
4 . - 0

   - 19 761 ( )  45 720 ( ).      -   (   12 002, 76)
..  ,       .   ,      12 003, ?

 ,      ,  ,   ,  ,    ,     -   1-  4- .

3-    
210 ( 240) = 1 091 350
260 = 65 481
280 = 12 003

 2- . ...
030 = 0
040 = 19 761  13 760 (      )?
050 = 65 481  56 481 (      9 )?

 ,    
040 = 19 761
050 = 65 481
        :
060 = 
070 = 12 003


      ?       1. 2011     - ?

----------


## ..

> 15151?


15151      9

----------


## .

> 15151      9


        ,        15151? 




> .   !     , .  .          1%       .


     1   




> , ,   ,    . 
> 
>  6% 
>   2010  :
> 1 . - 0
> 2 . - 329 350
> 3 . - 762 000
> 4 . - 0
> 
> ...


  .      .070. 
       2011    .   .   ,     -

----------


## .

*natali.m*,   ,         .         ?         ,

----------


## serg2409

*.*,  !

----------


## ..

:
   ..
15151      9 
       ,        15151? 

     10161,     8008.    9    , ..  9   .     ?    (39725)     (10161+8008=18169)      9  (15151)?    (  )  39725-15151.     39725-18169

----------


## .

18169,     ,      15151?
  -     ,   060   ,       .   .

----------

> :
>  15%
> 1   166000  130026 
>   284500  182446
> 9   409500  364823
>            424700  390028
> 
> 030 5396
> 040 15308
> ...


    ,      050  260= 70          50 260    70.      2009     8500    ,       2010    (    )?  2010      10000,    . 10000     (     8500),     1500   9      .  .

----------


## katyll

, 45  ,  .
  ,      280.       ,        ?     300   ,       ,   .  ,    .
.

----------


## .

> 50 260    70.


     ?



> 2010


       .       .      ,     -    ?      ?
*katyll*,    .

----------

6%

  ,            .
   ,   ,        .

  ?         ?

----------


## .

.   ,       :Wink:

----------

> ?
>        .       .      ,     -    ?      ?
> *katyll*,    .


1    . 
2        2010         (8500  2009)    1500 ,      ,             .  2010 .            ,      .  .

----------


## .

! . , ,     ,    . 
   . 030 - 11217
   . 040 - 0
   . 050 - 0
. 260 - 4086
. 270 - 35185 ,   .-.
   070,     .50,      ,    ,   , , . .   .-  7131 (11217-4086)?

----------


## .

> 1    .


  .   ,          .      ,   .



> .


   ?   , .  ,     .          ? ,    .       ?

----------


## .

> 070,     .50,


 .      ,   ( -    )   040.
   - 11217,        4086?          -   ?

----------


## .

070   ,  . 050 ?
   11217       1 .2011.     2011?

----------


## magia

030-050     .     ? .  9 *6%  ?

----------


## .

[QUOTE=.;53213690].      ,   ( -    )   040.
 ,           , 11217,    .070 ? :Frown:

----------


## .

> 070   ,  . 050 ?


 .      ,    .



> 11217       1 .2011.     2011?


  .



> ,           , 11217,


   -      ,     040.         1 .



> 030-050     .     ? .  9 *6%  ?


      9   25 ,       .

----------

> ...3.    030-050   6%          , ,    (       )...


: 
     ,  1, ,    030-050            060,      ,            -
-     ,    (         )    ""    ?      030-050              ,         ?
       .3 .346.21  ,      ? :Smilie:  "  ( ),    () ,           .."    - ? 
   ..    ..

----------


## .

> ,    (         )    ""    ?


        .
      .     . ,

----------

..   ,               50%   ,                  -   , ?

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## L.K.

!
 :Frown: 

    15%
1  282 112 / 
 - 124 868
9 . - 78 930
 - 118 352./ .   .
    040, 050, 060, 070?

----------

,       :

    : 437616
  : 26257
   : 9430

     16827   060 -  ,  .

-   : 437616*6% = 25257 - 9430/2 = 20542 -      .

----------


## Feminka

2?

----------


## .

> 1  282 112 / 
>  - 124 868
> 9 . - 78 930


    ,

----------


## .

> : 437616
>   : 26257
>    : 9430
> 
>      16827   060 -  ,  .


  ,       4 ?

----------


## L.K.

> ,


  ,   ,    ,      ,  , ,   040, 050     030. 
   0 ?   ,   1 ,  ,      9    !
 , ,  040    030,  
1  - 282 112,   - 124868?
!

----------


## tvolk

!     .          2010 .? -15%
 2009 .  - 8 779 001,  - 8 815 233,  36232.    2009 . 45 000 .,     - 87 790. 
 2010 .  - 11 526 400,  10 067 685,    1 458 715.     375 000. 
,    :Big Grin: ,      .         115 264 .  -             ? "     "

----------


## .

*L.K.*,     .    .   ,

----------


## .

*tvolk*,    ?      030          .      
     030   .



> 115 264 .


   ?         2010

----------


## L.K.

> !
> 
> 
>     15%
> 1  282 112 / 
>  - 124 868
> 9 . - 78 930
>  - 118 352./ .   .
>     040, 050, 060, 070?


*2 ..*
..    ,?
030 - 282 112
040 - 124 868
050 - 78 930
        9 .?
060 - (118 352 /. / - 78 930/  9 / = *39 422*
?     ,     .

----------


## .



----------


## Nastya_a

,  6%:
1  -  0;
2  -  50716,46 ( ??????)
3  -  86811,42 ( 9  - 137527,88)
4  -  136114,40 (  - 273642,28)

 :
030 - 0?
040 - 1521?
050 - 4126?
060 - 4291?

260 - 16419?
280 - 8002?

?

  8 001, 84

----------


## .

*NaTTTik*,   !       .

----------


## .

*Nastya_a*,   ,   ,    ,

----------


## Nastya_a

> *Nastya_a*,   ,   ,    ,


  2010 .

----------


## L.K.

> 


!     :Redface:         ,     :Frown:

----------


## .

.030-050?

----------


## Nastya_a

> .030-050?


    ?:
030 - 0;
040- 3043;
050 - 8252;
060 - 165.

?

----------


## .



----------


## Nastya_a

!  :Smilie:

----------


## NaTTTik

, ...  :Embarrassment:    ...
 15%
 ,     ..???
   - :
1: 7249
: 164646
9 : -15358
: 35901
   15%  :
030 - 1087(  3302??  1%    ??)
040 - 24697
050 -

----------


## NaTTTik

...      ...?  :Embarrassment: 
1:  7249
:  164646
9 :  -15358
:  35901

 .... :Frown:  
201  15
210  1149379 
220  1109107
230  -
240  40272
250  -
260  6041
270  11494
280  -

030  1087 ( 3302?)
040  24697
050  -
060  -
070  24697
080  
090  11494

----------


## NaTTTik

2010  3302
     8192???     ???

----------


## tvolk

*. .!* 
    ,      .     :  . 030-050    ,    . 070         246000,    " " ,  ,   2009 . - 420000 ( 2010 .   .).   ???  :Embarrassment: 

     ! ---!

----------

_______

----------


## vika sutygina

.   .          19518  -              ?    -  ..    ,      ,     .          ""    ?        ?

----------


## .

> ...      ...? 
> 1:  7249
> :  164646
> 9 :  -15358
> :  35901
> 
>  .... 
> 201  15
> 210  1149379 
> ...


 070 - .    ,     050.  , ,     050  




> 2010  3302
>      8192???     ???


        11494.   ,   3302       .    ,     ,    .        3302   ,    8192.     ,   11494,  3302     .




> *. .!* 
>     ,      .     :  . 030-050    ,    . 070         246000,    " " ,  ,   2009 . - 420000 ( 2010 .   .).   ??? 
> 
>      ! ---!


      /.       ,      




> .   .          19518  -              ?    -  ..    ,      ,     .          ""    ?        ?


     ,    ,   .      ,  ,     .  , . .
,  .            .   ?

----------


## Primorec

..  !
   6%    ,    ..     ?  !)      , ?
!

----------


## Storn

*Primorec*,    ?    ?


> , ?


 ,     ....

----------


## Primorec

..  , ,  2010   ..

,  -  !)    )-      ..  ,-!)

  !?     -       ..     )

        -  !    !!!      ?

----------


## NaTTTik

[QUOTE=.;53215726] 070 - .    ,     050.  , ,     050  

    :
050   24687 ()
070   24687


 3302         1 , 
      18210501030011000110

----------


## Lucevan

!
     !
 :    ()      doc?
   ,     - !     , ..         .
        !  :Frown:

----------


## .

*Primorec*,     .  .            .       .  -   ,   .



> :
> 050 24687 ()
> 070 24687


 ,   .     9   ,  .          050?

----------


## .

*Lucevan*,           .    ,   .

----------


## Nastya_a

, ,      2010      ,            6%  2010 ?

----------


## Primorec

> *Primorec*,     .  .             .  -   ,   .


...-    , !
  ..    -    ?    ?

----------


## Primorec

> !
>  :    ()      doc?


  Ctrl+A -?     Ctrl+C - Word  Ctrl+V- ..    !    ..-   !) !)

----------


## .

*Primorec*,   ,    .

----------


## Primorec

> *Primorec*,   ,    .


   ..   !

----------


## .

100  -1, 100  4 , 200  . .
 ,

----------


## Primorec

100  -1, 100  4 , 200  .  ..4 -1000 .. -.

..        !)    ? :yes:

----------


## .

.  -  
  -1  4   .

----------


## Nastya_a

, ,      2010      ,            6%  2010 ?

----------


## NaTTTik

...      ...
   ???

1:  - 330151  - 322902.........-= 7249
 7249*0,15=1087

: 736704;574630.........- = 162074
 162074 *0,15=24311

9: 813748; 829969............ -= -16221
 0

: 1181485; 1146447..........- = 35038
 35038*0,15=5255,701
 1181485*0,01=11815


1 :
030 1087
040 23224
050 0
060 -
070 
090 11815

2 :
210 1181485
220 1146447
230 -
240 35038
250 -
260 5256
270 11815  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## .

> , ,     2010      ,            6%  2010 ?

----------


## .

*NaTTTik*, -  ,     



> : 736704;574630.........- = 162074
>  162074 *0,15=*24311*
> 1 :
> 030 1087
> 040 *23224*


   ?
  .050  ,

----------


## Nastya_a

> 


*.*,   ,      .

----------


## NaTTTik

> ?


24311-1087=23224
   ...
      1087   24311???

----------


## .

*NaTTTik*,     - .    2      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## NaTTTik

:Smilie: ,  (1 +2)  :Smilie:

----------


## tvolk

, ?
030 - 198476
040 - 368779
050 - 246694
060 -
070 - 246694 ??????
 (260 - 200204, 270 - 242419)
     . 070 (050-260,  050>260   ..)?????

----------


## .

*NaTTTik*,        1 ?       



> 050-260,  050>260  .


         .. ))
   ,

----------

6%

 210 ( 240) = 3 921 542
 260 = 235 293 .  6%
 280 = 100 422  1 ,       


       50%    117 646,             ..
69.02.1   95 361 
69.02.2   40 172 
69.11   3 393 
 138 926

      280 :
100 422  
117 646 (50%)
138 926   

  )))

----------


## tvolk

> [b]          .. ))
>    ,


    ,      - ""   . ? :Redface:

----------


## .

> 50%


    .    *    50%*.         () . 
 ,      69   ,        .    ,        .

----------


## .

> - ""   . ?

----------


## NaTTTik

.!!!!!!!    :yes:

----------


## tvolk

...  . .       .           ,     .     ,    .      ?

----------


## .

.

----------

.    *    50%*.         () . 
 ,      69   ,        .    ,        .

----------


## .

,     ,      ?   :Frown:    .
 ,        2010      2010 ?

----------

.;53217678]   ,     ,      ?   :Frown:    .
 ,        2010      2010 ?




 82 694,   138 926 .       117 647 (..  6% 235 293 * 50%)      280  117 647,00?

   060  117 647 (..      )

----------


## .

> 82 694,


  2010    ?     ?
   82964,           .          ?

----------


## vika sutygina

.       .  ,         ,    (  ).       -       (      ).         2011.      ?    ?

----------

.;53217733] 2010    ?     ?
   82964,           .          ?[/QUOTE]

 2010     2009     2009   
   280   82964

----------


## .

.   2009    2009

----------


## .

1 .2010.   -0
  2010. -205. ( )
 9.2010.  - 8000. ( )
  2010.  -6000.
 -15000.

  .-15000.             9 ,      ???       , .   . ,   !!! :Confused:

----------


## .

> 9 ,      ?


  -?       ?
    ,   ,   .   ,

----------


## .

*.*
 .     :Smilie:

----------

, .
    I     030 "                 ".     (.. 2009)         ,    ,     (15%)    , ..  15%    .              030  2010.?
  :    ,             2010.     220 ?

----------


## .

-?    ,    



> 2010.     220 ?

----------

> -?    ,


  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## asgrigoryan

! 
-     -         10 %?   ?
 15%?

----------


## Arjien

> ! 
> -     -         10 %?   ?
>  15%?


10

----------


## asgrigoryan

,      ...

----------


## MoneyMr

.

    3  .
    .
      300 000.
  600 000,   900 000   1 000 000.
..       1 000 000.

 .    :
030 : 18 000 (P.S.  6%  300 000.)
040 : 36 000 (P.S.  6%  600 000.)
050 : 54 000 (P.S.  6%  900 000.)

210 : 1 000 000
240 : 1 000 000
260 : 60 000.


          (  ),  4     -12000 .  .       .           50%    .

    280   70.         020  080   (       ,        ).

    ?(     - 182 1 05 01012 01 *000 110 ,   ,       (  ,   1  2011 ) )

   ?

----------

-  .
:  6% ,
      8083.
       12000 (  ,        )
  ( )  1: 324,78, .:484,98, 
9 .:484,98, .:484,98

   060, 070, 090, 280?

----------


## .

> 020  080


     080     .



> 280


   12000  .       260  24000,    280    ,  50%   260.
 .



> 300 000.
>   600 000,   900 000   1 000 000.
> ..       1 000 000.


     ,  ?   4   ?

----------


## .

> ( )  1: 324,78, .:484,98, 
> 9 .:484,98, .:484,98


    .  485. 
  280    ,  50%  .260. ..  ,  485/2. 
  090

----------


## i

> .  485. 
>   280    ,  50%  .260. ..  ,  485/2. 
>   090


280???

   060, 070  080  ?

   485,    242, .. .
   ?

----------


## .

> 060, 070  080  ?


      030-050   260  280.   ,     060  070,   ,    .
  080    .       .

----------


## zzq

> 030-050   260  280.   ,     060  070,   ,    .
>   080    .       .


..  080  090 ? .. 090     .
    .
 080     ?

----------


## susanna-ch

, ., .
      6%
-     (   1800 . 2 .)
      ,   ?
     ,   ,      .
 :  12003 .     .
: 1   0 
1 : 52 991 
9 : 82.594 
:   ,   -- 135 385  
: 210 : 135385
: 240: 135385
: 260: 8123
: 280: 4062 ( ?)
       4062 .   ?

 :    040, 050  060   10    12003  12 (2    )?        280?      ,     .280    50%   260?  4062 .?

    040, 050  060, ,        , ..   ?   .060   .260? ,   . , .,     .  .

----------


## .

> 080     ?

----------


## .

> ,   ?


 



> : 210 : 135385
> : 240: 135385
> : 260: 8123
> : 280: 4062 ( ?)


 4061. 4062 -   50%   260.



> ,     .280    50%   260?  4062 .?


    ,   4061   ,    -.   12003      ,                     6%

----------


## susanna-ch

040-050:
   040: 3179  050: 4956,     060?       "". 
, .,    040-060,    ,      ....

----------


## .

> 040: 3179  050: 4956,     060?       "".


  ,     060,   070.
      040  050

----------


## susanna-ch

!!!  ,  ,    :Big Grin: . ,  .  . 070    4 062, ..   ,       ?  ....          ...    ,    ...

----------


## susanna-ch

,         ,   . , .,   -,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## ihvar

, ,    !
 6%.    2010 .     3, 4 .

1.   9  2010   258 .        2010  (    31,12,2010)   4 . 
     9     50%, ..  129 . 
  ,             ,     ,      ? 
,    050   129? 

2.  2010       9  (129 )   18210501010011000110.  2011   2010     . 
    020   **  18210501012011000110. 
  080    . ?

----------


## .

> . 070    4 062,


      ,  ?       :Frown:  
 -,  070 -   , ..

----------


## .

1.   ,            9 .      ,       
2.

----------


## susanna-ch

,       :Frown:  
      ......050 - (.260 - .280)= 8 123- (8123-4061)

----------


## ihvar

[QUOTE=.;53218396]1.   ,            9 .      ,       

05.10.2010      3  (1819 + 780 +...) 
06.10.2010    129  (258/2)

----------


## ihvar

> 1.   ,            9 .      ,       
> 2.


05.10.2010     3 : (1819 + 780 +...) 
06.10.2010     9 : 129  (258/2) 

 ?

  :      9    .03.2010,  ,  ?

----------


## susanna-ch

1)       070?    ?
2)      020  080?  ,      .       ?

----------


## .

> ......050 - (.260 - .280)= 8 123- (8123-4061)


 ...       050  8123,     4   -???            050,   


*ihvar*,   ,

----------


## ihvar

*.*, !

----------


## susanna-ch

,  ,  .    894.    ,      8123-894=7229?     " "?    ,    ,  ?

  :    .90  270?

----------


## .

> ,      8123-894=7229?


      - ?      7229. .  ,   .    



> :    .90  270?

----------


## susanna-ch

.  .     !!!    ,      ,  -  .  !!!

----------


## lena040481

, ,( -)  :
1.   1 .  0  . 0 ,  . 030  .=
2.     0  . 57000,  . 040  . =
3.   9 .  49000  . 75000,  . 050  .=490  
   ?

----------


## .

> 3.   9 .  49000  . 75000,  . 050  .=490


   490?      9 ,      
   050

----------


## lena040481

-  :
   :   3   49000,   24000;     9 .  49000,  75000,    :49000-24000*15    0?

----------


## .

> 9 ,*  *


.

----------


## lena040481

> :   3   49000,  24000;    9 .  49000,  75000,    :49000-24000*15    0?


,        050       3 .     9 ??

----------


## .

.     3 ,      .    9 .     9  ,     ? 




> 050

----------


## lena040481

,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## SwetlanaR

,
       ..  ,   .. , ,  ... 

  (15%)
 2009 .  115 282
2010 .: 1 - . -31418 .- 14320
            2 - . - 0       . -804
            3 -  - 0        .- 750
            4 - . -47117  .-803

  :  78535   .- 17566(  .   2009 .   889 )

030 2565
040 2444
050 2332
060 -
070 2332
090 785

210 78535
220 17566
230 60282
240 687
260 103
270 785 ( )
 !

----------

> (15%)
>  2009 .  115 282
> 2010 .: 1 - . -31418 .- 14320
>             2 - . - 0       . -804
>             3 -  - 0        .- 750
>             4 - . -47117  .-803
> 
>   :  78535   .- 17566(  .   2009 .   889 )


030 2565
040 2444
050 2332
060 -
070 1547
090 -

210 78535
220 17566
230 55733
240 5236
260 785
270 785 (  )

----------

.

   :
-   (, )   ,         (). ,  ""    ? (    - ,   ..   ,    ,   ). :Redface: 
-       ?

-  -    (. ), ,     15%  6%    ?

----------


## SwetlanaR

** ,       :Smilie:

----------

!
   , !
1.  25  2011        ( 6%  ),      1   ?
   2598 . 
   779,4 . 
  259,8 . 
  402,69 .

2.      020  - 182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110 .      2010 ?

   .  ,   ,      !

----------


## tvolk

> , ?
> 030 - 198476
> 040 - 368779
> 050 - 246694
> 060 -
> 070 - 246694 ??????
>  (260 - 200204, 270 - 242419)
>      . 070 (050-260,  050>260   ..)?????


  ,   .   070  246694,   368779 (  ,   ).      368779-246694=122085 :Embarrassment:       -    !!!

----------


## .

> .
> 
>    :
> -   (, )   ,         (). ,  ""    ? (    - ,   ..   ,    ,   ).
> -       ?
> 
> -  -    (. ), ,     15%  6%    ?


    .    ,       .          .     




> !
>    , !
> 1.  25  2011        ( 6%  ),      1   ?
>    2598 . 
>    779,4 . 
>   259,8 . 
>   402,69 .
> 
> 2.      020  - 182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110 .      2010 ?
> ...


 1. 
2.    ,    .   ?           :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,   .   070  246694,   368779 (  ,   ).      368779-246694=122085      -    !!!


         .050.    ,  .040  .050?      .   .

----------


## tvolk

.,  1 .     198476,     368779   170303. ? 9 .  . 246694    .    368779    246694.     ?
      ?

----------


## .

*tvolk*,     122085 ,    050 246694.    040  368779.

----------


## tvolk

*.*, -    :Big Grin: ,
9 . -16712950 -15068312=1644629  15% =246694
      (1  + 2 ) 368779.    .     ???
  , ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*tvolk*,   ,    ?     ,   , ?   ,    ,       .
,     ,          .

----------


## tvolk

.        2009      ,    9       (      050  070 .).              2010 .             030 - 198476, 040 - 368779, 050 - 246694    246694.          122 .   .       ?

----------


## .

> 246694.


 .    -    ,      .050 ,   .040.        122 .  ?      :Frown:

----------


## tvolk

*.*,         ,    .               9    050    070.     .            9 ,     .     ,        -    .         :Smilie:

----------


## yuliya_22

2- ,    b     (..      ).     2- ?

----------

,  6%        ,      :
020 - 18210501010011000110
030 - 6721
040 - 24911
050 - 32180
060 -?  620
070 - 
201 - 6%
210 - 1146382
240 - 1146382
260 - 68783
280 - 34391 
     44934,    280 ?
    1  6849,   25790,  9  32524, +      3000

----------

1   : 
030 -6721
040 - 31631
050 - 63813
060 - 
070 - 29421
     ?

----------


## Estersita

, ,   30,40  50. 
 1     - 0
 2  - 6869 
 3 ,    - 1327 

     1%, 15%  
 ,    3    0.  , ,     (   7000).   ....

----------


## Estersita

> , ,   30,40  50. 
>  1     - 0
> *2 * - 6869 
> *3* ,    - 1327 
> 
>      1%, 15%  
>  ,    3    0.  , ,     (   7000).   ....


,   ,    9

----------


## .

> 9 ,


    .



> 2- ,    b     (..      ).     2- ?


    .

----------


## .

> ,  6%        ,      :
> 020 - 18210501010011000110
> 030 - 6721
> 040 - 24911
> 050 - 32180
> 060 -?  620
> 070 - 
> 201 - 6%
> 210 - 1146382
> ...





> 1   : 
> 030 -6721
> 040 - 31631
> 050 - 63813
> 060 - 
> 070 - 29421
>      ?


      ,   ,              ?  ,         .




> , ,   30,40  50. 
>  1     - 0
>  2  - 6869 
>  3 ,    - 1327 
> 
>      1%, 15%  
>  ,    3    0.  , ,     (   7000).   ....


   .  030 - , 040 - 6869, 050 - 1327, 070 - 1327, 090 -

----------


## tvolk

*.*,  ,

----------


## Estersita

> Estersita
> 
> 
> , ,   30,40  50. 
>  1     - 0
>  2  - 6869 
>  3 ,    - 1327 
> 
>      1%, 15%  
> ...


*.*,      ,     ,  ,    ,         .  ,   ,  9     ,   .       .      ....     .            -    .
 ,   - 6869 ,   9  - 0.   , ,  ,       -  .

----------


## .

> ,   ,  9    ,   .


  ?   ,      ?    
     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Estersita

, ,  ,  ,  ,   ,      .           .

----------


## 6%

, ...     ?   ?  . . 1  ??

----------


## .

.    .

----------

280     ( )   12002 ,      2011 ,    2010.   -      :          ,     . !

----------


## .

> 280     ( )   12002 ,      2011 ,


 . 
  ,     ,      .

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/162865/

----------


## .

. ,       :Wink:  
   ,          . 
,     2010 ,  .  ,  2011    2010      .

----------

:
    01.10.2009  03-11-11/193,  31.03.2009  03-11-06/2/53,  04.05.2009  03-11-09/162,  05.02.2009  03-11-06/2/16,  29.01.2009  03-11-09/25,  07.07.2008  03-11-04/2/97

  ?     (? ?  )  ?

----------


## .

**,           .     .
     .346.21 



> (   ),    () ,           ,            ,   ,           , * (   ) *      ,          .     (   )        50 .


 , ?    .  ?

----------

.  ,  .     " (   )    "    ,            , ..      2011 .   2010 .,      2011 .
 !

  -   ?...

----------


## krokus

(15%)
1 :  441428-1200=449228*15%=66032
:  470828-  19444 = 451384*15%=67707,60
9 :  686298 -  552838 =133460*15%=20019
:  1228330- 1359043= -130712(.          12283)

030= 66032
040=1675   (67707  66032)
050=  47688( 66032+1676-20019)
070=-47688
     . ,      ?

----------


## lubfil

, .   .   ,    060     (    ),   070 -   .  ?

----------


## lubfil

.   ,   .070      2011.,     .060,  - ,    ?

----------


## .

*krokus*, .       9 ,     .040  050.             

*lubfil*,   ?    ?   ,      .070  .
    .060     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## _07

.     .   : 
	1        2 	  3 	4 
	571705,88       574265,99      323796,30	1122753,20


    571705,88	       1145971,87	 1469768,17	2592521,37

, 

	34302	          68758	   88186	                155551



 	  8243,00	         6440,00	 9284,00	                4900,00



 26059,35        28015,96 	36203,13 	90481,15
   3  .       030-050?  6 %

----------


## .

,   
,    ,  ?

----------


## _07

1  571706*6%= 34302 - 8243 ()= 26059
2  1145972*6%=68758 - (8243+6440)-26059= 28016
3  1469768*6%=88186- (8243+6440+9284)- 28016-26059= 10141
 2592521*6%=155551- (8243+6440+9284+4900)-28016-26059-10141=62465
 030 26059; 040 54075; 050 64216

----------


## .

.      2 ,    ?      ,     ,    2

----------


## _07

(,    10%)
1   4932656,25  4218382 714274*10%= 71427
2   10022622  8329424  1693198*10%= 169320  97893 (169320-71427)
3   12 188 075  10 219 907  1 968 168*10%=196817  27 427(196817-71427-97893)
4   16 005605,  13 896 136  2 109 469*10%=210 947   14 200 (210947-71427-97893-27427)
 030 71427; 040 97893; 050 27427 ?

----------


## _07

> .      2 ,    ?      ,     ,    2


   .   .   ?

----------


## MoneyMr

2.   .

..            .     .     .. ?

        1  2010   31  2010. ?

----------

:
1  223912*6%=13435,  8000
 830350*6%=49821,  20181
9  1072689*6%=64361  343198
 1146382*6%=68783  41411

1     :
020 - 182105010100011000110
030 - 6717
040 - 31628
050 - 63808
060 - ...
070 - 28688
210 - 6%    210 - 1146382   240 - 1146382
280 - 34391
  : 1 . 6849,  -25790, 9 .-32534, + 17.01.11   3000 = 68163
   ?

----------


## 1985

280     ( 16.01.2010  16.01.2011)?

----------


## .

> .   .   ?


    ,       1 ?     ,     .040.   9   .

*MoneyMr*, 

* 1985*,     . ,  ,  1   31 .     16   16

----------


## .

**,    1    - .030 (   )  . 280.    . ,   .210, 240

030 - 6717
040 - 29640
050 - ,   -    
         ?

----------

-       1 .
030-6717
040 - 29640
050 - 31281 .  33198
060 -.?.
070- ?
 :Redface:

----------



----------


## 63

,   6%   ,     . 
    64423  210,240.   6 %   260: 3865.  280: 1932 (   ,        50 %).        ,    ,  3865 ,    1933.....    ,    ?       1933,  ....     ?

----------


## .

> 050 - 31281 .  33198
> 060 -.?.


         50%.  32181
       060  070.  ,

----------

...

----------

030-6717
040-29640
050-32181
060-2211
      68163. .  ,     ?

----------


## lubfil

, ,     :
030 - 0            
040 - 150         
050 - 2439       
060 -  ----       
070 -  308
210 - 71010,  240 - 71010,  260 - 4261 ( 71010*6%),  280 - 2130 ( 4261*50%)
  ,    ,   .     .280 ( 720 ),   060 -1102 , 070 - ----  . .    ?

----------


## .

*,*   260,   280   ,     .  ,      .   060

----------


## .

*lubfil*,         2011

----------


## lubfil

?

----------


## .

,

----------


## dexxxqqq

> 5.  280     6%.          ,  50%   260.


 *.*   !         .

260 = 751 ( 751,2)
280 = 375  376 ? (50 %  751  751,2 ?)

 !

----------


## .

375. 376    50%  .260

----------


## dexxxqqq

> 375. 376    50%  .260


 !
  ,  ,                 I .         ?

       ,       ?

----------

060 - 2211   070 34221?   -

----------


## .

.070 34221,  ?          .070?   , ?

----------

68613,   1      260-68783.   280-34391 (       )     68783-34931=34392 - 68613=-34221.() 
     ,       2011   ?

----------


## .

**,     ?     ,   !      ,   ,       !      . ,      ,    .       :Frown:

----------

.    !! :Dezl:

----------


## dexxxqqq

,       ,    1  ( )

----------


## .

.       1 .  , ,

----------


## 63

,   6%   ,     .
    64423  210,240.   6 %   260: 3865.  280: 1932 (   ,        50 %).        ,    ,  3865 ,    1933.....    ,    ?       1933,  ....    ?

----------


## _07

> 1  571706*6%= 34302 - 8243 ()= 26059
> 2  1145972*6%=68758 - (8243+6440)-26059= 28016
> 3  1469768*6%=88186- (8243+6440+9284)- 28016-26059= 10141
>  2592521*6%=155551- (8243+6440+9284+4900)-28016-26059-10141=62465
>  030 26059; 040 54075; 050 64216


   030 26059; 040 54075; 050 64216        1 , ; 9

----------


## _07

> (,    10%)
> 1   4932656,25  4218382 714274*10%= 71427
> 2   10022622  8329424  1693198*10%= 169320  97893 (169320-71427)
> 3   12 188 075  10 219 907  1 968 168*10%=196817  27 427(196817-71427-97893)
> 4   16 005605,  13 896 136  2 109 469*10%=210 947   14 200 (210947-71427-97893-27427)
>  030 71427; 040 97893; 050 27427 ?


    ,     .  030 71427; 040 169320; 040 196817  260 210947

----------


## .

> ,   6%   ,     .
>     64423  210,240.   6 %   260: 3865.  280: 1932 (   ,        50 %).        ,    ,  3865 ,    1933.....    ,    ?       1933,  ....    ?


       1?   030-060?

----------


## rat

,             ..     070  060.
      070- 20351 .           .    .?

----------


## 63

> 1?   030-060?



30: 556
40: 1094
50: 1274
60: 659

      3754,54

     260 :     3865,     3754,54..  ..
    280   ...       1933 ?

----------


## .

*rat*,    -    .      ,     . 
* 63*,     .

----------


## rat

> *rat*,    -    .      ,     .


          ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## 63

> *rat*,    -    .      ,     . 
> * 63*,     .


,

----------

,  ! 
 6%    2009 .  2009 .         () -    .            (  )  2010  2011 .      2010 .    ( 30 ) ???

----------


## .

> .      2010 .    ( 30 ) ?


 .     2010

----------

!

----------


## -

,  ,              6%?

----------


## Storn

*-*,  ...

----------

> ,    -    .      ,     .


  :Redface: .  2010 .      ,      2011. 
           ?

----------

!
 ,    :
 6% ,             ,              ?? 
     ,             ,    ,     ??     ??     ??             ,     ??

  !

----------


## .

> ?


 



> 6% ,            ,


    .     /   
   , .

----------


## Annkisl

> .  2010 .      ,      2011. 
>            ?


 ,   030-040     ?
      1    ?

!

----------


## .

1   ,

----------

> -    - 
>        ?


     :       ,   ,        . ,  .      ,       .

----------


## ..

!    . ,  !
 ,   
 15% -
030    12623
040    582
050    16942                    260       23080
060       -                        270      21546
..    ,   ? :quest:

----------


## seli

,     :        ,        1%,    ?     ?

----------


## 79

,  !
6%       90258
 030   300
 040   1242
 050    1199
 060    (             ???
 070   2708 (50%  )

 2
 210  90258
 240  90258
 260  5415 -      
 280  2741 -.

----------


## 79

> ,             ,    ,     ??     ??     ??             ,     ??


,

----------


## 79

> ,  !
> 6%       90258
>  030   300
>  040   1242
>  050    1199
>  060    (             ???
>  070   2708 (50%  )
> 
>      ????
> ...


     ????

----------

,    :
  1 , 2  3       ,       ,       .       
030
040
050
060
         ,         ,        ,         (((

----------


## .

> !    . ,  !
>  ,   
>  15% -
> 030    12623
> 040    582
> 050    16942                    260       23080
> 060       -                        270      21546
> ..    ,   ?


      060  270,     ?        .  070  ? ,          070.    .060 .    ,     060?




> ,  !
> 6%       90258
>  030   300
>  040   1242
>  050    1199
>  060    (             ???
>  070   2708 (50%  )
> 
>  2
> ...


       030-050.     050   040?   070     .     ??? ,       ,     030-050    .060  070.  




> ,    :
>   1 , 2  3       ,       ,       .       
> 030
> 040
> 050
> 060
>          ,         ,        ,         (((


     ?   ?
!       ?     -?

----------


## 79

> 060  270,     ?        .  070  ? ,          070.    .060 .    ,     060?
> 
>        030-050.     050   040?   070     .     ??? ,       ,     030-050    .060  070.  
> 
> 
>      ?   ?
> !       ?     -?


,  :
  6% 
  1  10 000,   300 , (50% ) 
    41108,46   1241,65 (50% )
  3  10 000   1199 (,        50% )
  4  29150       67  .   , 

    90258,46
  2741

----------


## NaTTTik

!!!     ....   ...
1:  - 330151  - 322902.........-= 7249
 7249*0,15=1087

: 736704;574630.........- = 162074
 162074 *0,15=24311

9: 813748; 829969............ -= -16221
 0

: 1181485; 1146447..........- = 35038
 35038*0,15=5255,701
 1181485*0,01=11815


1 :
030 1087
040 24311
050 -
060 -
070 -
090 11815

2 :
210 1181485
220 1146447
230 -
240 35038
250 -
260 5256
270 11815 

   050    ,    ,    24311.      ...   ...(           )
   060,070  ...  
   ???    ,     ???

----------


## AK-79

-  ? (    ,   ).

----------


## .

> ,  :
>   6% 
>   1  10 000,   300 , (50% ) 
>     41108,46   1241,65 (50% )
>   3  10 000   1199 (,        50% )
>   4  29150       67  .   , 
> 
>     90258,46
>   2741


,   -.     ,   .       2 ,   .       .      ,    .

----------


## .

*NaTTTik*,

----------


## .

*AK-79*,

----------


## AK-79

> *AK-79*,


 :Smilie: 

    2  3

----------


## .

.

----------


## 79

> ,   -.     ,   .       2 ,   .       .      ,    .


,     :Smilie: ))))))))))))))))))))    !

----------


## .

*79*, , ,      .         .    .       .  -     -      2 ,   .      :Frown: 
:            :Wink:

----------


## AK-79

> .

----------


## 1234

.     .   ,   ,       ,    060 = 0


  , , 6%  
  1  - 11000 ,    .

         9526 .     .

      030 - 330
                                              040 - 330
                                              050 - 330

  060  0,   260 = 660,
                                              280 = 330

.  060 = 260 - 280 - 050, . 660  - 330  - 330  = 0 

  ?

----------

, .!
, ,     , -,   ,    .     :
1.  ,    ()  : 210?
2.  ,  1 -   020 : 182 105 010 220 110 001 10?
3.  ,  1 -  080 -  182 105 010 300 110 001 10    ?
4.  ,  1 -       ,      ?
5.  "   ...",      3 "   ",       ,       (01  	   ( ) ) ?

 .    .   .   :-)

----------

:
   ,   2 ?

----------


## .

> .     .   ,   ,       ,    060 = 0
> 
> 
>   , , 6%  
>   1  - 11000 ,    .
> 
>          9526 .     .
> 
>       030 - 330
> ...


      ?       030-050  ?   
030 - 660 
040 - 660
050 - 660
060 - 
070 - 330

       ,     . 330 .          .  .     330 .    ,                                     




> , .!
> , ,     , -,   ,    .     :
> 1.  ,    ()  : 210?
> 2.  ,  1 -   020 : 182 105 010 220 110 001 10?
> 3.  ,  1 -  080 -  182 105 010 300 110 001 10    ?
> 4.  ,  1 -       ,      ?
> 5.  "   ...",      3 "   ",       ,       (01  	   ( ) ) ?
> 
>  .    .   .   :-)


     ,     .  .080    , 
 01.

----------

:
1.  ,    ()  : 210?
    ?
5.       ,      ?
    ?

,   020      2010,      2010,   ?     ,        -  2010  2011...

----------


## ..

> 060  270,     ?       .  070  ? ,          070.    .060 .    ,     060?


.  ,   "-",  ,  260  270  , ..:
030                12623
040                582
050                16942                      
060      (23080/.-16942   9 =6138), ..   ?     ? (  21546)
260                23080
270                21546

----------


## .

** ,  ,        ,     .      




> 5.       ,      ? 
>     ?


 .    .   



> ,   020      2010,      2010,   ?

----------


## .

> .  ,   "-",  ,  260  270  , ..:
> 030                12623
> 040                582
> 050                16942                      
> 060      (23080/.-16942   9 =6138), ..   ?     ? (  21546)
> 260                23080
> 270                21546


  ,   .    ,  23080  ,  , .   060   6138

----------

.,  !
 !   !!!

----------


## 1234

> ?       030-050  ?   
> 030 - 660 
> 040 - 660
> 050 - 660
> 060 - 
> 070 - 330
> 
>        ,     . 330 .          .  .     330 .    ,


.   280      330         ?

----------


## ..

> ,   .    ,  23080  ,  , .   060   6138


. ,  .
   ,    060  ** , ,   6138     ?
060                       6138

060

----------

!
  - ...  ,  ...     . 210     . 220    5,    240  250         220?     ?

----------

?    .       ,      xml . ?

----------


## .

> .   280      330         ?


 



> 6138     ?


 ,  .    ,         .       ,     .



> !
>   - ...  ,  ...     . 210     . 220    5,    240  250         220?     ?


          ,       240?     250.
    .               100

----------


## ..

> ,  .    ,         .       ,     .


. , .
  .    :      23080 ,   30147 ,   7067        2011????

----------


## .

,        .      ,      -        .     ,    ,   -       :Frown:

----------


## ..

. ,  ,

----------


## JuliaNY

!
 ,  .  -         ?

----------


## Storn

*JuliaNY*,  ....

----------


## JuliaNY

*Storn*, !!!

----------


## soneika

!
,   .
030  21942
040 44958
050 68373,18


070 12170,08

 2
210 1421227
240 1421227
260 85273,62
280 29071,24

 ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 6363

,  
 6%,  6987,   . 2067

030 - ----
040 - ----
050 - ----
060 - 210
070 - ----
080 - ---- 
090 - ----

210 - 6987
220 - ----
230 - ----
240 - 6987
250 - ----
260 - 420
270 - ----
280 - 210

----------

> !
> ,   .
> 030  21942
> ...


      :
-    1- 
-          
-           ...
,     .

----------


## soneika

!
   2  280,   ,    .    ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ?


...

----------


## .

** ,

----------


## gusiy-75

6%    9  ,      040  050?

----------


## .

*gusiy-75*,     ?

----------

> ** ,


  ,   ( /  )    .

----------


## .

:Wink:   -  ?

----------

050,         .  ,     - ,    (-15291)!     050  .  ?
   060  070      050.

----------


## .

.050.     9

----------

> .050.     9


,       070?   040   ?

----------


## .

**, .070   ,    .   .040?

----------

> **, .070   ,    .   .040?


!
  ,     ,    .  !
 !

----------


## 6363

,  
 6%,  6987,   . 2067

030 - ----
040 - ----
050 - ----
060 - 210
070 - ----
080 - ---- 
090 - ----

210 - 6987
220 - ----
230 - ----
240 - 6987
250 - ----
260 - 420
270 - ----
280 - 210

----------


## .

4 ,

----------


## 6363

> 4 ,


 .,       .

----------


## Lucevan

?

----------


## Storn

*Lucevan*,     ....       ....  :Big Grin: 
 ...

----------


## Denizio

,  !
    ,   .
,    ...

 :      2010 (, 6%,  ).

 :Smilie:   :Embarrassment:     , ,  ( 2,5 )     6%   .

  . ,      ,       .      , ..     2010.

      -   060   ,    6%    -  ** ?

    ,          -     2600  (  2,5 )?

       -  -   (   2011 , ,      )?

       .      ?

   !

----------


## .

> -   060   ,    6%


   060  ,    ,    060  .



> ,          -     2600


    ,      .    ,    
           .
       .      .    ?

----------

,          ( )   1  ?

----------


## .

-         3

----------


## JIENA

.   .     . 
   .       .
 6%
  :

: 
1  - 2036130
 - 4169550
9  - 4655050
 - 6560720

 :
1  - 61084
 - 125087
9  - 139652
 - 196822

. 210  6560720
. 240  6560720
. 260  393643
. 280  196822

. 030  61084 
. 040  125087
. 050  139652

    060,     :

57169     ,   ,         . (.  9 ,       050,         280) 
    -  ,    ?

.

----------

> : 
> 1  - 2036130
>  - 4169550
> 9  - 4655050
>  - 6560720
> 
>  :
> 1  - 61084
>  - 125087
> ...


. 210  6560720
. 240  6560720
. 260  393643
. 280  196821

. 030  61084 
. 040  125095
. 050  139652
. 060  57170

----------

, ,    (  15%)    31-?    ..   -   31-    ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## JIENA

> . 210  6560720
> . 240  6560720
> . 260  393643
> . 280  196821
> 
> . 030  61084 
> . 040  125095
> . 050  139652
> . 060  57170


, -,    ? .
 ,      ,       .  -.

----------

> .  -


 :
  1-  - 61084
   - 64011 (125095-61084)
  9-  - 14557 (139652-125095)
    - 57170
   - 196822 (   )

----------


## echinaceabel

*JIENA,*
**    .
. 060 -          (),    -    4  *(  )*!!!
.  030, 040, 050 -  ** (    -        ,        ).

,     50%    -  , ,  33   16 (  17 -   ),  ...
 . 040 - 060 -   (  ) -  :
.040 - 125087.
. 050-139652
.060- 57170

----------


## JIENA

. 040 - 060 -   (  ) -  :
.040 - 125087.
. 050-139652
.060- 57170[/QUOTE]

      .

   !

  ,     1 .

----------


## meulia

,     ,   6%    12002   4     3000,69,  2010    9002,07 ,    2011   4  3000,69 .    280  9002  12002 ? 

      ))))))))))

----------


## .

12003.          12002,76.

----------

15%
,   ,      ,    030-050      ?        ,    ?
   ,   070   ?
       ,      090?
       ?

----------


## meulia

.

----------

.
  15%
1 , , 9  - .       .
 030-070 - 
090 -   
  260-270  .

?

----------


## .

> 030-050      ?


 



> ,   070   ?


     .    -     .    ,   .070

----------


## .

,  - .       ,   ,     
   ,     .

----------


## ada2008

)))

  .
  15%
1 , , 9  - .       .
 030-070 - 
090 -   
  260-270  .

?

   ,     (..  )

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
* 15%* -        .220 (         ,     (    ).
        (       ,      )    (1 , , 9 )        030-050 (  **,    ).
   . 260   . 050,   .060 (  ),  . 260   . 050,   . 070 (  ).
  . 090       . 260  . 270. -  . 060-070         .
     ,   .030-050            .

----------


## Valentina1990

> 6.     .070 ,           . , ,        .


   ?
   030: 25869
  040: 91717
  050: 37050

  260: 23944

   ,         070  .
  ?

----------


## .

*ada2008*,    -?       .    1    080  090.

----------


## .

*Valentina1990*,    ? 6%?     280 ?

----------


## Valentina1990

15%,    280

----------


## ada2008

. .   )))  .

----------


## echinaceabel

*Valentina1990,*
 ,     15%,  . 280  .
      ( . 070  ,    . 260  . 270,     . 090 = .270),     .
    ,     (. 001, 010, 020,080)   ...

----------


## mirg

> *,*
> * 15%* -        .220 (         ,     (    ).
>         (       ,      )    (1 , , 9 )        030-050 (  **,    ).
>    . 260   . 050,   .060 (  ),  . 260   . 050,   . 070 (  ).
>   . 090       . 260  . 270. -  . 060-070         .
>      ,   .030-050            .


   ,    ?   ,    ?   260   3000 .   270  60000 . ???

----------


## .

> ( . 070  ,    . 260  . 270,     . 090 = .270),     .


     ,      .070   .050.        9 .

----------


## mirg

,      .

15 %.
3   . 
 4-  .
  ?    (260  270 ).      090?

----------


## Valentina1990

> ?
>    030: 25869
>   040: 91717
>   050: 37050
> 
>   260: 23944
> 
>          270: 58040
>    ,         070  .
>   ?


     -   070  ?. 15%

----------


## .

*mirg*,    ,    .     3 ,   9 
   ,      ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

*Valentina1990*,    070    050.        070,        :Frown:

----------


## mirg

> *mirg*,    ,    .     3 ,   9 
>    ,      ?


   ,  ,   ?    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

.
,      . 070,    " ".

----------


## echinaceabel

*mirg,*
     (      )   ,     . 030-050).              .               ( . 030-3000,  . 040-0 (        ).
      60000    ,            (     -   ) -   3000 (   ).

** -      ,      ,  ,   -   -        ,     .

----------


## mirg

,   ,     3, 6  9   ,     3    ,        ,       260,  030, 040, 050  .   ,     .     270   .        260?        080?

----------


## pat0708

15%  ?

----------


## .

*mirg*,        ,      ,      -    260?    2    -    ?   :Embarrassment: 
*pat0708*,

----------


## echinaceabel

mirg,
   - 1 , , 9  -  . 030-050  .
      -  (  )  .210  .220,  . 260  .   . 260  .270,  . 060   . 260 (  . 050 - 0),              (     ).
    ,  . 270  . 260,  . 060  ,   . 090 = . 270      -     ,        .260   .
.260     . 210 ,   . 220      ( . 250),   .
     2010  - 182 1 05 01030 01 1000 110.

----------


## Valentina1990

, .!

----------

!   /     2010    15%   ,   - 182 1 05 01022 01 1000 110,     ,       2010  - 182 1 05 01030 01 1000 110. " , ?" :Smilie:

----------


## pat0708

.

----------


## Naditi

..  .     15- 10%.. ..?

----------


## Valentina1990

> !   /     2010    15%   ,   - 182 1 05 01022 01 1000 110,     ,       2010  - 182 1 05 01030 01 1000 110. " , ?"


       .    182 1 05 01030 01 1000 110.

----------

,  .

----------

, ,     2010 ?

----------


## .

**,      ?

----------

*.*  :Redface: ,  ,    , ,  -  2010   182 1 05 01022 01 *000 110 ??

----------


## .

.      200
*Naditi*,

----------

*.*  ... 
    , 
  2010     ,   34  50 ?
(       )

----------


## 201024

31       ?

----------


## .

*201024*, 
**, 34

----------

*.* !

----------

,      ,   ,         ,        31       - 30 ??

----------


## .

.

----------


## berkoot

15%,     .
  :
1.     080 ?
) 182 1 05 01050 01 0000 110( ,     )
) 182 1 05 01030 01 0000 110( ,      )
 " "    "".   ** ?
   3  ,        .
2.      ?
) 182 1 05 01050 01 0000 110( ,     )
) 182 1 05 01030 01 0000 110( ,      )
) 182 1 05 01022 01 0000 110(   ,    (  ,   01.01.2011))
:                   ,     .
:   ,     -,   ,   .   .   -     4   "1 2"

----------


## .

*berkoot*,        ,     ?       ,    ?      ,          :Frown: 

    .      14-   . !

----------


## kuzya78

,    . 
1  97   300
2  240 ()   300
3  405 ()   300
  742,  900, 1    501
 1-42641, 2 -42353, 3-46752, 4-40338  172084,      ?  6%

----------


## .

*kuzya78*,       .       ,

----------


## kuzya78

, .
  1 3233,
  8008, 
9 13499,
 30159, 
   9   742

1  97   300
2  240 ()   300
3  405 ()   300
  742,  900, 1    501

----------


## .

030 - 97
040 - 240
050 - 405
060 - 500

260 - 1810
280 - 905

-  , -      .

    ,     ,     .260 .280

----------


## kuzya78

,       ,          ,  5 ???

----------


## kuzya78

260 - 1810
280 - 905 = 905  900,  ??     ??

----------


## .

*kuzya78*,     ,      .



> 280 - 905 = 905  900,  ?


 - 5     :Smilie:

----------


## Sergey14

> 080  -  ?          18210501030011000110
> 
> 020  - 18210501012011000110


! 
 -       2010     020  080.
  6%.   -      .

 ,
.

----------


## .

, ?    2011       ?
 ,  !  10     .     .       , ,   ,        :Frown:

----------

1 ...   1    030  ?

----------


## Drive

1 -50 ,  0
 313,40,   470,1
9 -66,8  0

    3772


 030-050     ?        030-060 ""

 :
030: 0
040: 313
050: 313
060: 3459 (= 3772-313)

260: 3772

 .

----------


## echinaceabel

*Drive,*
,     15%
1.       .
2.  .030-060 -  **,   .
3.      1   9  ,    0,        :
030: 0
040: 313
050: 0
060: 3772

     : 3301,90 ( 3772 - 470,1)

**            -     3      -313,      9   0.

----------


## .

> 1 ...   1    030  ?

----------


## Drive

.

 9     ,          ,    ,  . 

      060:
   060,     ,   030, 040, 050:
"4.7.    060   ,        ,          ,    "

      : " . 001 = "2": . 260 - . 050", ..    ,   ,   9 .           ,      "    9 "?!

----------


## echinaceabel

*Drive,*
  :
. 030-050 -      ;
 . 260 -  ,     (    ),   060 -             9 ,   . 050 (     4 ).
. 030-060    -       :
. 030 -    1  (  25.04),
. 040 - . 030 -    2  (  25.07);
. 050-.040 -    3  (  25.10);
 , . 060 - . 050 -    4 .
             .

----------


## .

> 9     ,


       9 .

----------

( )
       :
  - 20 ..
 - 50 ..
     - 33 ..
:              ?

----------

> *Drive,*
>   :
> . 030-050 -      ;
>  . 260 -  ,     (    ),   060 -             9 ,   . 050 (     4 ).
> . 030-060    -       :
> . 030 -    1  (  25.04),
> . 040 - . 030 -    2  (  25.07);
> . 050-.040 -    3  (  25.10);
>  , . 060 - . 050 -    4 .
>              .


..     !....     ..  1     090.....    260(2)   060 (1),            060,     260( 2)   050(1).... .260-.050.....    060         4... ?

----------


## Drive

> *Drive,*
>   :
> . 030-050 -      ;
>  . 260 -  ,     (    ),   060 -             9 ,   . 050 (     4 ).
> . 030-060    -       :
> . 030 -    1  (  25.04),
> . 040 - . 030 -    2  (  25.07);
> . 050-.040 -    3  (  25.10);
>  , . 060 - . 050 -    4 .
>              .


, ,  :       
_"    ,   [ ]"_      9  (**),      060 --    4  -- ** !

----------


## Drive

> 9 .


,    :Smilie:

----------

,     :
 2(10%)
210:5 600 000
220: 5 460 000
240: 140 000

260:140000*10%=14 000
270:56 000 

, 

1
030:()
040 : 11 200
050: 9500
    090   56 000  

    060?..  14 000-9500=4500
        9500(   050)   070?

----------


## .

**,    070   050.

----------

...  ...,    ...     ,   .... ,  !,.

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
, ,        ,  ,         , ,           ,             (. . 346.27   - "   -  ,  ( ),  ,   ,  ,      ", ...  "  - ,      -).
      .
        .

----------

,         050
 15%
210  3144356
220  2929020
240  215336
260  32300
270  31444

030  4546     (204792-174485)*15%= 4546
040  52563    (1521332-1170913)*15%= 52563
050  22662    (1954723-1803646)*15%= 22662
060  9638
  030, 040  050      ,   9   .   ,     ,   050   040.   .

----------

> *,*
> , ,        ,  ,         , ,           ,             (. . 346.27   - "   -  ,  ( ),  ,   ,  ,      ", ...  "  - ,      -).
>       .
>         .


    !

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## echinaceabel

,      -   (        ).

----------

! , , ,   .   . .  : ,    .      ,    .       ,       ( 1152017),    ,    ,      ?        ,     ,   ?    .

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
 ,          (   ),   .
       ,                    (-      ,   ,      -,    ).     ,      (        ().         .
. 7. . 346.18 ...           ,      , **           ,    .      ,      346.16  , ** ,      346.15  .
               .

----------


## .

**,    .

----------


## Bulgakter

!

, ,        -   12002 . 76 .      
12 003 .    ,    ?     12 002 .?

!!!

----------


## .

12003.    50%

----------


## -!

., , .   6%.       ,     \ ( , ,  ).    ,     -   ?        \   ,  ?
.

----------

-  .   /   .

----------

, ,     ,        6%,        ,        ?

----------

. , ,   .    2010         "  ,   1  2011 " ?

----------


## .

> , ,     ,        6%,        ,        ?


           . -     ,  .     ?

----------


## JU_LI

,       :Smilie: 
       6%       15 ,      20-25 -    
           ,   ? (     50 %)   :Smilie: 


P/S !

----------


## .



----------


## supermag

...
    2010 (-)   2010   .        2010      ..        . 

1.       ,       \ 2400 (1400      1000   \ 300   )          .    :   -    !!!             ,              (                       ).         2010 ? 

2.   2010     (        2010    )  
     2010 - 567.09
     2010 - 234.04
     - 44.56
     - 81,01
          2010                   (        )
     2010 - 19,56
     2010 - 8,38
     - 1,53
     - 2,8
  4  2011.

          ...          2010  (        ).

  !!!

----------


## supermag

?

----------

> . -     ,  .     ?


  !     .       .  - ?         ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .        .     ,  -   .

----------


## .

> -    !


         .   19     . 
      .   
    .

----------


## supermag

!

----------


## _

! ,      ,        ,        ...  :Frown: 
      ?

----------


## .

.   ,

----------


## _

, .!   :Smilie:

----------

,    
 6%
 1  9090,20
2  22955,76
3  70878,55
4  136033,75
  238956,26

210 238956
240 238956
260 14337
280 7169
      1500
030 -------
040 1500
050 1500
060 5669
    070 7169

!

----------


## .

**, ,        030-050?   -    ?       ?   :Frown:

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
.030-070 -  ** .
       :
. 030 = (545 -    1 ,    50%  545)
. 040 = (1377 -    ,    50%  1377)
. 050 = (4253 -     9 ,    50%  4253)
. 060 = (.260-. 280-.050)
.070     .

   = (. 260-.280 -1500 ) -    14337-7169-1500 = 7068.

.. . 060      ,   .
    .

----------

?         ((((

----------

030 273
040 961
050 3088
060 4081

210 238956
240 238956
260 14337
280 7169
    7169-1500 = 5669
  , ?

----------


## .

> 280 7169


 7168



> 7169-1500 = 5669

----------

> 7168


   !       )))

----------


## nifiga

!!!   :Wow:

----------


## nifiga

,       ,     . 
..     ,      ?

----------


## .



----------


## nifiga

,     020  , ?!

----------


## .

?         ?

----------


## Estersita

*.*,      30-50   ,   ,    



> 4.4.    030   **  ,        ,      .
> 4.5.    040      ,        ,          ,    .
> 4.6.    050      ,        ,           ,   .


 ,      ,    25  .
   ,    ? :Confused:

----------

!
    6%, 2010       12000.(        .),        1  2011    (    19500)?...    !

----------


## echinaceabel

*Estersita,*
   -     - "   ,      ",   "    ,      ".
      -       (  ,  - ""), ,  :
"4.4.    030   "", **   .
4.5.    040   "", **       "",    .
4.6.    050   "", **       "",   ."

         ( )    (    ) -                -  (   ).

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
*     2010.*
(.2 . 346.32   - "  ,   ,       ...,  (   )     ...             50 ).

----------


## nifiga

> ?         ?


15%,   .      .   ?

----------


## Estersita

*echinaceabel*,  , ,     .

----------


## .

*nifiga*,   ,     .    ,

----------


## nifiga

, .!!! ,       .
  , ..  2011,        ,        !
  1%     2010      2011 , ?

----------


## .

.      2010 ,         2011

----------

,   ?     ?    ,

----------

> *,*
> *     2010.*
> (.2 . 346.32   - "  ,   ,       ...,  (   )     ...             50 ).


      ???...          1 .2011(    19500)   9000.   3.  (   2010  12.)??

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
,     ,     . 
         ,   50% -    (    - 1000,  3000,      50% - ..  500,  "" (   ) - 2500 -   ).
,           (         ,     ( )      (               ) - ..        (              ,   ,   50%).
  ,       -          -    ,     -     ,        .

----------


## .

**,    ,    .

----------


## .

**,       .280      ?       .

----------


## veizax

> **,    ,    .


, .    ,                 -       :Wow:

----------


## .

,

----------


## Trod

*.*,   :Embarrassment:    ,            2010             6%  (      )   ?
    ,             ?   2012 ?    -    ?
   ,    ""        ,      ,       .
  -            ? 
               -   -             ...

----------


## .

> ,             ?


   3- . 



> ,    ""


  ,     ?

----------


## Trod

> ,     ?


       2010 ,    2011?
         2011 ....-   3   ?
-      :Frown:

----------

> *,*
> ,     ,     . 
>          ,   50% -    (    - 1000,  3000,      50% - ..  500,  "" (   ) - 2500 -   ).
> ,           (         ,     ( )      (               ) - ..        (              ,   ,   50%).
>   ,       -          -    ,     -     ,        .


    ...   ...
 3 2010        19350.,  2010      12003.  2011     4(  ) 9800(    4).          
 050( .9)-19351, 210/240( / )-485070, 260(. )29104, 280() 12003
       070(  ) 2250.      ???....           9800 4.         2250     1.2011?...        9800  2250...???

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
     .     , , ,      (  ).
      :
 1.
030-0
040-0
050-19350
060-0
070-2249

 2.
210 - 485070
240 - 485070
240-29104
280-12003

   ,       ( ,    ),  ,    9800     (  ).
    01.01.2011 -     - 2249 (29104 ( ) - 12003 ( ) - 19350 ( ) -     . 070.
       2011      - 12049 (2249+6800).

 ,   1         (  ),   9     - 322500 (    3 ).
    ,    ,  ,  -  . 030-050 -    ** (    ),    (,     ,         3 ...

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
     2010  (12049)         , ,       1        12049,   1      ,       ..,        1   ,  12049,        12049 ( ,      -  ). 
          .
 ,     2011  -   ""       (    - **)!!!

----------

> *,*
>      2010  (12049)         , ,       1        12049,   1      ,       ..,        1   ,  12049,        12049 ( ,      -  ). 
>           .
>  ,     2011  -   ""       (    - **)!!!


. 1  2.  ......      ..., 1 2011    19500,     12049   7451  ...

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
 .

----------


## Cohab

!
       .
    -.
1.      .          ,           ?
2.            .   ?
030 - 4609
040 - 8729
050 - 16659().    3    12694.
     050?

----------


## echinaceabel

*Cohab,*
    -                   .
   15% -       **  (50% -   ,    6%).
 . 030-050 - **   .      ( ,       6%).

----------


## Cohab

echinaceabel.

----------


## .

> 19350 ( ) -     . 070.


  .070   ,   .  19351,  19351     .070.
    ,

----------


## echinaceabel

*..,*
 , ,  :
   :



> 01.01.2011 -     - 2249 (29104 ( ) - 12003 ( ) - 19350 ( ) -     . 070.


      (. 070),  :
      2249=29104-12003-19350 (    ,    ).

       ( "-"   ,      )

----------


## echinaceabel

- 19350 -      (     ).
    -        2249,     ,  19350 -  .  - ...

----------


## .

> 


       ,      :Smilie:     ,     19351,   19350,      070  19350,   19351?

----------


## echinaceabel

*..*
  -  , .
,     .

----------


## eleg

> !
>        .
>     -.
> 1.      .          ,           ?
> 2.            .   ?
> 030 - 4609
> 040 - 8729
> 050 - 16659().    3    12694.
>      050?





> *Cohab,*
>     -                   .
>    15% -       **  (50% -   ,    6%).
>  . 030-050 - **   .      ( ,       6%).


  :
  ,           - 6%,         ""?

----------


## .

/

----------


## eleg

,     ,  2010    .
      :       2010    -   -?      ?

----------


## Asik1987

!
   ,       .      ?  - ?
.

----------


## .

.   ,   ?

----------


## Asik1987

..  ?

----------

,      2      ,  --  2011. !!!  !

----------


## ˸

** ,

----------


## veronica85

.
 ,  6%,   31  2010. 
, ,    :
1)
  3 . - 65000.
  4 . - 50000.
   3 . - 3900.
      (4 ) - 9034.
22  2011    = 1500. ( 6%  50000. = 3000    50%      ,   4 .)

   :
. 030 - 0
. 040 - 0
. 050 - 3900
. 210=. 240 = 115000
. 260 - 6900
. 280 -      1500  3450?
. 060 - ?
. 070 - ?

 .280 - 1500,  . 060 - 1500, . 070 ,     .    .
 .280 - 3450,  . 060 ,  . 070 - 450. ..    450 + 1500,    ?

,    ?        ?

2)
   ,      1      ,       31  2011?

3)
     ,      31 .     2    ,   3    ?

.

----------

,  !  ,   .    2010   ,      "  ,   1  2011 " ?

----------


## Elena__

. , ,    .  -   ,    . (((
,  , 6%.    15.07.2010 - 6806,76; 19.10.2010 - 2598; 27.12.2010 - 2598.

1 	         127000;       95000;       90000;        232000.
2  	  0;         6806,76;      2598;	  2598.
3  (-6)	          7620;	    2850;        0;	     0.

.030 - 7620
.040 - 6660
.050 - 9360
.060- 11277

.210 - 544000
.240 - 544000
.260 - 32640
.280 - 12003

----------

> .030 - 7620
> .040 - 6660
> .050 - 9360
> .060- 11277


.030 - 7620
.040 - 7319
.050 - 9718
.060- 10919

----------

> ,  6%,   31  2010. 
> 1)  3 . - 65000.
>   4 . - 50000.
>    3 . - 3900.
>       (4 ) - 9034.


...

----------


## Elena__

,  .    .     , ,  :    10 919,  - 10 167?

----------

> 10 919,  - 10 167?


10 167

----------


## Elena__

,     !!!!  , 100%- ,    ,     , !!!

----------


## Why_worry

!

        ()    ?   ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## Mars12

!      3       ,   .           ?  !

----------

!    .   ,  .
 (6%)  .
1.   1 -464.590-00 (    .  ). = 464.590*6%=27.875-00 (   ).

2.   2 -62.759-99 (    .   ). 
= (464.590+62.759,99)*6%=31.641-27.875 (  1 )=3.766 (  ).

3.   3 -75.570 (       5.196  1 ).
= (464.590+62.759,99+75.570)*6%=36.175,19-5.196 (,   )-27.875 (,   1 )-3.766 (,   )=-662 (,   )

4.   4 -87.911,11 (    .     6.808:  5.197()  1.611 (.)).
= (464.590+62.759,99+75.570+87.911,11)*6%=41.450-12.004 (   )-27.875 (  1 )-3.766 (,   )=-2.195.

   ,               2.195?
            1  2011 ?

----------

> ,  .


1,2,3 -  



> 4.   4 -87.911,11 (    .     6.808:  5.197()  1.611 (.)).
> = (464.590+62.759,99+75.570+87.911,11)*6%=41.450-*12.004* (   )-27.875 (  1 )-3.766 (,   )=-*2.195*.


12003 -   



> ,               *2.195*?


2194



> 1  2011 ?


 -   ,  -   .

----------


## echinaceabel

*Mars12,*


> !      3       ,   .           ?  !


 ,        -        (       )  .
   -    -        (     ).

----------

,      6%        50%      ????   ????      ????

----------


## Na28ta

,  .

----------

> ,  .


       ,  ,

----------

**,   ,   ,   ...
. 3, . 346.21

----------

> **,   ,   ,   ...
> . 3, . 346.21


        .     .   ,     50%.         , ,.       .   ,

----------

> .


, ,   " " - ,
    (  )  :yes: 



> , ,. 
>       .


 :yes: 



> ,  ,


 :yes:

----------

,     ,     ?????     4 ,     .  ????

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
   ,      ,   (, ) -      (  - ) -       .
       .
     ,    .
 -  .
  ,      -      (   -   ,   -    (  6%)     (  15%)).

----------

> *,*
>    ,      ,   (, ) -      (  - ) -       .
>        .
>      ,    .
>  -  .
>   ,      -      (   -   ,   -    (  6%)     (  15%)).


         ,       , , .          50%.   .  ,   .     .

----------

> -   ,  -   .


 -           ?

----------


## echinaceabel

,



> ,       , , .          50%.   .  ,   .     .


.    -   .

----------

> (6%)  .
> 1.   1 -464.590-00 (    .  ). = 464.590*6%=27.875-00 (   ).
> 
> 2.   2 -62.759-99 (    .   ). 
> = (464.590+62.759,99)*6%=31.641-27.875 (  1 )=3.766 (  ).
> 
> 3.   3 -75.570 (       5.196  1 ).
> = (464.590+62.759,99+75.570)*6%=36.175,19-5.196 (,   )-27.875 (,   1 )-3.766 (,   )=-662 (,   )
> 
> ...


     1? -    .
 030 - 27.875
 040 - 31.641

      050?     1    5.196    .            9 .   2      (   ).
 602.920 (  9 )*6%= 36.175 ()-5.196 ()=30.979
 ?
         , .. 
   (41450)-12003 ( )-.050 (30.979)=1532,         2.194.
   ?

----------

> 1?


  662+1532

----------

> ,
> 
> 
> .    -   .


        ,        .   ??????

----------

> 662+1532


   !     ,   ,     1532?  ,        9    .      1  2011    2194       ?

----------

> 9    .


.040 - 31641
.050 - 30979

----------

!       .             1   ?

----------

> 


  - .78 



> 4.                         .


   ,      .

----------

.. -       ?       .    .

----------

, , .    15%  .  2010    ,     .   :        ?    ,       ?

----------

> 15%  . 
>  2010    ,     . ...
>        ?


 " ... "




> ,       ?


 -2

----------

! , .

, , 6%.

   22  2010     . (  ,    ).

 . 030, 040, 050    -    ?

----------

**, .    




> (  ,    )


 ?!

----------

,      -          . ,     ,   ,        ?

----------

**,    "" ?!  :Smilie: 

  ?

----------

,   ,     2010       .    ,  . 030 - 050  ?

,       . , , .

 6%, .
 :
  20.08.09.
23.10.09   - 8100 . ( 115 ..)      - 3637 .
25.01.2010   4080 ( 68 ..)   ,  ,  ,     .
   2009 .,     :
  030 ----
  040 ----
  050 - 8100 (   )
  060 - 443
  070 ---
  210-240 - 203000
  260 - 12180
  280 - 3637
 ,   ,    443   4080.    .   .

 2010 :
  1- . 2010   .. - 6720 . ( 112 ..) ,  -     .    .   ,     . 

22.04.2010      7274 . (  404,13 . .  202,07 .)

19.07.2010   7800 . ( 130 ..)
15.10.2010   10200 . ( 170 ..)
14.01. 2011   3600 . ( 60 ..)

   15.04.2011     1 .2011 7848 . (130800.)

  ,     ,         ,  ,    - . , ...))).

-    .

  , ,      -.

----------

> 2010 :


1.     2010 
 . - 2424,80 = 7274.40-4849.60
 . - 692.80 = 3117.60-2424.80
  - 571.56
  - 1039.20

2.   : -1, -6-1, -6-3, -6-2

----------

3.

----------

> 22.04.2010      7274 . (  404,13 . .  202,07 .)


- ,        2009 ,       2009 ,          .   ,      .

----------


## lim

> ,   ,     2010       .    ,  . 030 - 050  ?


        ,    ,  ** ,   030, 040, 050 (    ,    )        ,          ,    ,     ,        ,    50%               030,       , , ** ,         50%     260 (   ),  *            060               ,       060         030, 040, 050*  (       ,     ) 

 :Frown:

----------


## lim

> ,       060         030, 040, 050


,               ,

----------

!
    6%. 
   . 
1.   2010 .       2009    2010 .       280  ?     50%    .    ,  ,  12003 .,       = 2010 .    ?   ,     2009 ?  -    ? 

2.       .     060  ,  .       070       .           ? 

.

----------

> ...        ,    , 
>     ,     
>  ,    50%


   ,  _ ,  (   )_




> ?


   ,  (  )   
. 3 . 346.21

----------

> - ,        2009 ,       2009 ,          .   ,      .


    .  ,   .         ,     :  . 182 1 02 0203(4- .)0 06 1000 160.

   ,   ,   ,     ).
      .

,      (       " "? ). 
..,    ,     ?
        -     ? (     , -    ?)

----------

:  - 



> ,      (       " "? ).


 . (  *=1,   )



> ..,    ,     ?


     .

----------

> -     ? (     , -    ?)


  .

----------

,  6%

   ,       25.10.2010   1674  +  436,27 (  07.04.2011). : 2110,29

 :

030:          0
040:     9 060 
050:   12 624
070:     1 674
240:  365 000
260:    21 900
280:    10 950

   ( 10950):

26.07.2010 - 4 350
28.02.2010 - 6 600

,      10950 .   .  .   ,    ,       .

      ?

----------

" "!

    :       ?

----------

,       -   ?     ?  ? , .  -  ? ( ,    15)

----------


## ˸

> 070: 1 674


    .070,  060     ?

----------

,  ! (  ,  "").   -  ,         .
 ,      :




> .


      31   .       ,      ? -  ...

         -            , , 9 , ?

   ,      -       ,         ?   (

----------


## Ruslan71

2010   15 %,           020.

         .      ?.

  ,          18210501022011000110,           ? 

  080   18210501030011000110 (      15%    )

----------

> 31   .       ,      ? -  ...


,   



> -            , , 9 , ?
>    ,      -       ,         ?


 , ..     ,    .

----------

> ?


. 81

----------

, , . 
   6%.      1000   .
      :           (50%)    ?

----------

> ,   
> 
>  , ..     ,    .


      )).   . ,     30      .    ,        .

  !

----------

> (50%) 
>    ?


 (   )
. 3 . 346.21

----------

!!!!
     ,    :Smilie: 
..      151 210 * 50 % = 75 605 (,      ).
      - 216 725 (   )

   75 605 .

    .    ,       1  2011?

----------

> .070,  060     ?




  ,    ...

----------

> .    , 
>       1  2011?


     ?

----------

2010.

----------

**,       , 
 

. 3 . 346.21

----------

..      1       ? ?

----------


## Na28ta

.       2010 .

----------

> ..      1  
>      ? ?


     1  2011   
,   2010  .  :yes:

----------


## Vayolet

, .    6%.  3       .   ,    50%.  4      .
:    280  ,       3   50%  ,    260?

----------

!  - ,  6%. 


1 . - 5000 .  6% 300. 
2 . - 33200.00 6% 1992. 
3 . - 30500.00  6%1830. 
4 . - 21200.00  6% 1272. 



1 . - 300.00 
2 . - 996.00 
3 . - 915.00 
4. . - 1272.00 ( 08.04.2011) 



 1   31  - 0 
 1   30  - 0 
 1   30  - 996 
 1   31  - 11009 



: 

1.     ,      ? 
(   ?...)

2.  ,      ?

----------


## Vayolet

:  6%

030 - ,    
040 - 416
050 - 1027 ( 3      6468,15     50%)
060 - 619

210  240 - 54884
260 - 3293
280 - 1647 (50%   3293)

, ,  ?

----------


## Storn

> .    ,       1  2011?


     2010 ,     - ....  :Frown:

----------

> 280  ,       3


      280:



> | 280
> ...     50%   260


    - 




> 050 - 1027 ( 3      6468,15     50%)
> 060 - 619
> 
> 210  240 - 54884
> 260 - 3293
> 280 - 1647 (50%   3293)


  :Smilie:

----------


## Vayolet

, ,

----------

> 1.     ,      ? 
> (   ?...)


 782 ,    ,   /.



> 2.  ,      ?


 ,            (, , ).

----------

> , .    6%.  3       .   ,    50%.  4      .
> :    280  ,       3   50%  ,    260?


  3   .     9        9- ,    .      050



> 050 - 1027 ( 3      6468,15     50%)


 ,   280     .



> 280 - 1647 (50%   3293)

----------

> ,   280     .


   ?

----------

> ?


1646 -   50%

----------


## Vayolet

> 1646 -   50%


,   , 



> 050


   416   + 611 (1222 -50%  3 )

----------

** ,   :Smilie:  

,   :yes:

----------

> 416   + 611 (1222 -50%  3 )


 .    .

----------


## Vayolet

1  - 0 (  )
2  - 416 (  6926,84 )
3  - 1220 ( 20333,22  3 , 27260,06  9 )
4  -  27624,12,   54884,18

     ,    6468,15,

----------

...

----------


## Vayolet

> .

----------

...    ,     :Smilie: 




> 416   + 611 (1222 -50%  3 )


 9   [416 + 1 222] ? :
[1 222 + 416] - 50% = 819 .   050



> 030 - ,    
> 040 - 416
> 050 - 1027 81*9* ( 3      6468,15     50%)
> 060 - 619 82*8* (3293 - 1646 - 819)
> 
> 210  240 - 54884
> 260 - 3293
> 280 - 164*6* (50%   3293)



*  ,    , , 
    9    2054 



> 050 - 1027 ( 3      6468,15     50%)

----------


## Vayolet

,  , ,     3   (  9 ),   611,  ,    402,  - ,        ?

----------

> ,  , ,     3   (  9 ),   611,  ,    402,  - ,        ?


  .  620  (1647-416-611)

----------


## Vayolet

> .  620  (1647-416-611)


 

   ,    ?

----------

> ...    ,    
>  9   [416 + 1 222] ? :
> [1 222 + 416] - 50% = 819 .   050


  : 1222+416=1636  - 50% = 818 (   ,    , ,   , )

----------

> 122*2*+41*6*=163*6*


?  :Smilie: 




> ,    , ,   ,


 ,    ,      ,
  ""      ,
..  ""     :yes:

----------

> ,    ?


 .

----------


## Vayolet

> .


,

----------

> : 1222+416=1636


 :Redface:  :Redface:  ** ,  .

----------

;

 :Smilie:

----------

.        .
       ()

----------

> ()

----------

! , ,    "-". 
  2010 :
.030       33692
.040       17766
.050       18865
     16203
    .070 2662, ..   ?      -?

  :  ,  ,  .      ,   , .. 16203,      17489 (    1 .)    ?

----------

[QUOTE=echinaceabel;53240919]*Cohab,*
    -                   
!      ?      ,              ,    .      . , -    ? (           )

----------

,    (   6%).      030, 040, 050, 060  070. : 210 = 508662., 240 = 508662., 260 = 30520., 280 = 12003..    27  2010. .   1  = 68993.50., 2  = 11444.50., 3  = 44779., 4  = 383445.       27  4128-81.  680,91. (-     ).  .

----------

:
030-4140.
040-4827.
050-7514.
060-11003.
070-?

----------

> :
> 030-4140.
> 040-482*7*.


 :
68 993,50 + 11 444,50 = 80 438
804,38 * 6 = 4 826,28 --> 4 82*6*




> 050-7514.


    , 
7 514 - 50% = 3 757
050: 3 757




> 060-11003.
> 070-?


     070?
  060  070, .   .

*     050: 3 757,
 060: 30 520 - 12 003 - 3 757 = 14 760

----------

> ,    (   6%).      030, 040, 050, 060  070. : 210 = 508662., 240 = 508662., 260 = 30520., 280 = 12003..    27  2010. .   1  = 68993.50., 2  = 11444.50., 3  = 44779., 4  = 383445.       27  4128-81.  680,91. (-     ).  .


030-4140
040-4826
050-3757
060-14760
070-

----------

** ,     :Big Grin: 




> ,  ,  . 
>      ,   , .. 16203, 
>      17489 (    1 .)


   ?!    
 ( ,  , ...),   

    040: [  ] - [  ] * 15% ?

----------

> ** ,


** ,      :Smilie:

----------

> ,    (   6%).      030, 040, 050, 060  070. : 210 = 508662., 240 = 508662., 260 = 30520., 280 = 12003..    27  2010. .   1  = 68993.50., 2  = 11444.50., 3  = 44779., 4  = 383445.       27  4128-81.  680,91. (-     ).  .


        (30520-12003-4128,81-680,91)?        (  )?

----------

> (30520-12003-4128,81-680,91)?


   18517 = 4140+686-1069+14760
 4809.72 = 4128.81+680.91
 13707.28



> (  )?


  1  4140,  686, 9  0,  14760-1069

----------

!!!

----------

> ?!    
>  ( ,  , ...),   
> 
>     040: [  ] - [  ] * 15% ?


** ,          ...  , .
  :
1              . 372400  -  .35484    = 336916*10%=33692
.          . 464400  -  .286741  = 177659*10%=17766
9            . 533400  -  .344750  = 188650*10%=18865
              . 581400  -  .419372  = 162028*10%=16203
   10%

----------

> : ...


  :Smilie: 




> 16203
>     .070 2662, ..   ? 
>      -?


 :yes: 




> ,   , .. 16203, 
>      17489 (    1 .)

----------

** ,  !

----------


## Inconnue

> :
> 68 993,50 + 11 444,50 = 80 438
> 804,38 * 6 = 4 826,28 --> 4 82*6*
>     , 
> 7 514 - 50% = 3 757
> 050: 3 757
>      070?
>   060  070, .   .
> *     050: 3 757,
>  060: 30 520 - 12 003 - 3 757 = 14 760


  ,     :Redface: 
   .    (12003 )   50%  ?       . 

.., , (  )     ( 260) - 51666 ,   ( 280) - 7274 , 9  ( 050) - 36315  (  ).   060: 51666-7274-36315=8077.    ?      ,    ,    ,  ,   .

----------

> .., , (  )   
>   ( 260) - 51666 , 
>   ( 280) - 7274 , 
> 9  ( 050) - 36315  (  ). 
>   060: 51666-7274-36315=8077.


  ,    36 315   050   ,  , 
 , :

*1.*     7 274   ''  9 , :
  9  : 36 315
    : 51 666
    :
51 666 () - 36 315 ( ) - 7 274 (  ) = *8 077*

*2.*    , ,    1 819, :
  9    050  : 36 315 - *5 456* (  9 ) = 30 859
     :
51 666 () - 30 859 ( ) - 7 274 (  ) = *13 533*

*  *13 533* - *8 077* = *5 456* 
       9 , 
   -   

...

 :



> , 
> 7 514 - 50% = 3 757
> 050: 3 757

----------


## Inconnue

** , !

  ,                  ,     .  ,   ,      :Wow:           .

----------


## enacharkin

.
 ,       ?
  -    ?

----------

*enacharkin*,   ?!

----------


## enacharkin

.
    .
   -     , ,   .
 ,  ?

----------

> ?


    - , 
 .  . 2.12

----------


## enacharkin

-      ?
  ,   .
   -    ?

----------

> -      ?
>   ,   .


 ?
  ?
 -    ?

- ,  .




> -    ?


  ,    ?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## enacharkin

..           -  ( ).
 -  ,     ,      ?

----------

> -  ( )


     "  "  "" -




> ,     ,      ?


- -

----------


## enacharkin

.
..   ,       ?

----------


## enacharkin

.
..   , ,    ?

----------

,      .     III         IV, .    (  5800,   3500).    -  ,       IV     1000           ( 070).         .          ,       .      -    ,   ,     -        120      800... 

 ,   (

----------

*enacharkin*,   -?!

    ,
   ?!

 :Confused:   ,    :Smilie: 
    ,

----------

! (   :Redface: )
  30  2010 .            11100 . (    ) 
      ?     ,   -?    9 ?            ?         30000 .

----------


## Storn

**,      ,     ......

----------

.             040,  050

----------

> ? 
>     ,   -? 
>    9 ?


 :yes: 



> . 346.21 
> 
>   (   ),    () , 
>        ... ,
>  ( )   ...





> ?

----------

*enacharkin*,     ,   
  : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=403757

----------

[QUOTE= ;53262855] :yes: 


  . ""    ?  1 .100000,00,   500 000,00,  9 . 700 000,  1 000 000.
   1 . ( 030) 6000,00 . (100000  6%) ,  ( 040) ,30000,00 - 5045 (11100:11   5 (-)=24945 ,00.  050  42000-8072 (11100:118 )=33928?
?
 260 = 60 000, .280 11100,00.  060=14972? :Wow:

----------

> 5045 (11100:11   5 (-)
> 8072 (11100:11  8 )
> .280 11 100,00
> 
>   30  2010 .     
>   11100 . (   )


 ,  11 100,  



> = [4 330 * 23,1% * 10 ] + [(4 330 / 28  ) * 23,1% * Z]


 Z - -     ,    -
.  :  

*         ,  25  ?

----------

.      ,   ,        ,   . !

----------


## Greydog

(15%)        ?
: ",   ,      ,        2011"
 ?

----------

> . 
>      ,


  = 11 002,53
(   01  [4 330  23,1%  11 ]), :

030: 6 000
040: 24 999 = 30 000 - 5 001 (4 330  23,1%  5  = 5 001,15)
050: 39 998 = 48 000 - 8 002 (4 330  23,1%  8  = 8 001,84)
060: 8 999 = 60 000 - 11 003 - 39 998

240: 1 000 000
260: 60 000
280: 11 003

 :Smilie:

----------

*Greydog*,       -    :Smilie:

----------


## Vict43

! , ,   .
   .280  -        (  12002.)         ?

----------


## fpokorp

2  3 ,   1

1.     ?    ?
2.   "   () ()"  ?
3.  ""   ? 001 --1 1--  1   ?
  ?
4.       ?

          6%

 1

----------

1-3. . 




> 4.        ?


-?

----------

> .280  -
>        (  12002.)


 :yes:   12 00*3*




> ?


 :yes:  . 3 . 346.21

----------


## fpokorp



----------


## kadavr

,      2009   -    2009 ?  ?

----------

!  , ,   ,      ...   

,  6% ,   2010 .

 030 - 1251
 040 - 1627
 050 - 2527

 240 - 55619
 260 - 3337 (55619*6%)

     ..  ,  4 ,   . 

  280 = 1668 ( 260/2)

       : 

 070 = 858 

     -  ? 

 ,     ??        ?  .   2011 ?     ? 

       ...

----------


## savenko

!
  230  (    15%,  ).      2009      22000?        .       2010       (4 )     ?

----------


## sveta1460

!    1 7.7      ,  ,    .

----------

> -  ?


 .



> ,     ??


 .



> ?  .   2011 ?     ?


  /        . 
http://www.klerk.ru/cons/ziborova/215989/

----------

> 230  (    15%,  ).      2009      22000?


.210 -       1   
.220 -       1              2009   .030    1   .
.230 -         ( 0  .010  3   ),     .210  .220



> .       2010       (4 )     ?


,     2010 .

----------

> .
> 
>  .
> 
>   /        . 
> http://www.klerk.ru/cons/ziborova/215989/


  !

----------

!    !
  17.04.2010.   -  10%
2 :  0,  14135,   0
3 :  16346,  35140,   0
4 :  268161,  128428
 :  284507,  177703,     106810,   10680.
   :
1. 020 -  ,     ?
2. 030,040,050 ?
3. 060 - 10680?
4. 080,090 -           ?
5. 280    ?   6%?
    .

----------

?   ,     ?   ?

----------

, .      ,  ?

----------


## Sukebe

*.*,      ,     !

        (,  6%)    .

!

----------


## Storn



----------


## Royk

,    ??

..  2010     
   2010   ..

 ?   ..

----------


## .

*Royk*,      -     !         4 ,   ?     -2011      ?   :Frown:

----------

!    !
     )
  17.04.2010.   -  10%
2 :  0,  14135,   0
3 :  16346,  35140,   0
4 :  268161,  128428
 :  284507,  177703,     106810,   10680.
   :
1. 020 -  ,     ?
2. 030,040,050 ?
3. 060 - 10680?
4. 080,090 -           ?
5. 280    ?   6%?
    .

----------


## .

2. 
3. - 10681
4.    
5.

----------

.,  .
, ,  020 - ,   ,  .    (          )    .    ?

----------


## -

! , !  -    16%,    2010 .    ,    .        (   ,      )   ,    +      .      600 . .
:                220?      () ? 
,     !

----------


## ..

.  (-*15%)
    230     2010 .    ?

----------


## .

> .,  .
> , ,  020 - ,   ,  .    (          )    .    ?


      ,           :Wink:

----------


## .

* -*,             ???  !      .
* ..*,  230  


> ,    ()  ()  (),


    ?

----------


## -

?   .    ,   ,   .    .

----------

21.09.2010.       ().    01.10.2010.      01.11.2010  31.10.2011 ( ).  2010     /   (    )   .
  :      2010 .       ,   ?   ,  ,            (   ).   -    ,     " ". (  ,  ,   ).[/

----------


## .

* -*,    ,  .



> ,   ?


 , .    .    !

----------


## -

..,   ,    ,  + +     -                  ?

----------


## .

,    .    .

----------


## -

:       ?     ,   "    ,            ,  ,    ".  ?
,         !

----------

!
   6%.
. 210. - 11098 (     )     .
. 030 - 669
. 040 - 669
. 050 - 669
. 060 ------- (????)

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
,      - 11098*6% = 666.

----------


## -

..,       ?

----------


## .

* -*,

----------

!    !

----------


## arven

:-(   ....     -       (  )?

----------


## .



----------


## arven

> 


,  .

----------


## sera321

. -   .   - -   4    ,  ,        50%. ..      17,      12003   .     2      -  260 -280 -50 =  23.      70  23???,  .280   260  . ..           .

----------

.   -    6%,    2010  (
260-280 = 175000,    060,  030,040,050 ?

----------


## .

**,      ?     ,     ,      :Frown:  



> ..      17,      12003


    17 ?   4    ,      4

----------

> **,      ?


 ,
,
   ....

 :Smilie:

----------

, .  -  -6%.
  280    .  .
    (  )         ,     .
  - *     280      ,      ,      50%   ?*

*             ?*

----------

*-               50% .*
-   ...

----------


## Na28ta

**,  ,      ...     .280...   50%  , ..    "   ...,  (     50 )   ." ,   50%      .

P.S. *.*,     !     ,      :Embarrassment: .     -   ,    " "  :   -   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
       ,   . 280    (, , ,    (  -  )).
, ,  . 280 -  , *   50%*    (:  100 ,   80 ,  . 280  50).

----------


## Na28ta

*echinaceabel*,     ,    .

----------


## echinaceabel

*Na28ta,*
 ,          ,        ,      ,         ( ,              ).
, ,    ,     .

----------

!

 ,  *  280       ,   * .     :yes:

----------

280 :
"       ** , ...  (     50%)     . 001 = "1""
  "_  ,   _ ". 
           .
    .
**    .    
,      .  :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Crane

,   ,   -   .  .

       2010 . 3 ?
          31 ,     , ..        .        ?

----------


## lena63

15%  260     
 270  ( )    ?  :Drug:

----------

...      :Big Grin:

----------


## lena63



----------


## .

> 31 ,     , ..        .


     .     .           ,     
*lena63*,      10,   10  ?  :Frown:      ,    .

----------


## lena63

:Smilie:

----------

> 2010 . 3 ?


 :yes:  . 7 . 346.21 




> 31 ...


    ~ 20 ,

----------


## Crane

,

  .

..,

  /    .  ,     -   ( )   ,      .      .

----------


## .

,  .

----------

:

         .       030050?  ? 10.000   14    : 1 0 0 0 0 , 1 4 ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

-      .

----------

6%   ,             .       ?  :Frown:

----------


## .



----------

! !  :Smilie: 

!   :

    ,      15- .

 990,381  42 .   4  ( ): 1 : 10825,98  2 : 16398,36   3 : 17177,45   4 : 3018,11 (   12003, )

     030060 :

030: 10826
040: 27223
050: 44400
060: 3018

 ?

----------


## .

> 060: 3018


3020.      3018?  ,     060  ?

----------

! !       :Smilie:     ?   ,     11 .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

47420 .   11   ?   :Frown:

----------


## 82

.....    

   6%   ...  2010  0 



001     1
010         
020    182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110 
030    (     )
040    (     )
050    (     )
060    
070    
080     
090    

201       6     6   
210      
220       
230        
240      
250       
260     
270       
280

----------


## .

,

----------


## 82

.  

030 (     )
040 (     )
050 (     )
060 
070 
090 
210   
220      
230      
240   
250      
260   
270      
    ,    

      080   280

----------


## .



----------


## 82

1152017

----------


## .



----------


## _1

:
 6%
      2010 ,   .
    , ..   ,       (   ).
..       , ..   ,      :  " "   " " ?
     : 070

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## _1

.    :Smilie:

----------

> 47420 .   11   ?


,    47419,89  :Frown: 

         4 .  .

 :

1 : 10825.98 
2 : 16398.36
3 : 17177.45
4 : 3018.11

  :  : 10826 / : 27223 /  : 44400 / 3020

   ?  :Frown:

----------

? 3-    .  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,    47419,89


 
       ,        :Frown:      ,

----------

060   ?  .

----------

,        ?    1  ,   ?

----------

> ,            ,


 ,        ?    1  ,   ?

p.s.     ,       :Frown:

----------


## .

3    .

----------


## Gold fish

(  ""),     . , !  :Embarrassment: 
  6%

: .030 - 81
.040 - 308
.050 - 2197
. 060 - 
. 070 - 7784

. 210 - 106939
. 240 - 106939
. 260 - 6416
. 280 - 12003 

   ,        ?   ?  :Embarrassment:   , ,    ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> . 260 - 6416
>  . 280 - 12003


   280      50%   260.        6% -         50%

----------


## Gold fish

.. ,    12003,  . 280   3208?

----------


## .



----------


## Gold fish

,   !   :Smilie:      ?

----------


## .

070  . - ,    280

----------


## Gold fish

.   ,     :Embarrassment: 
: .030 - 81
.040 - 308
.050 - 2197
. 060 - 1011
. 070 - 

. 210 - 106939
. 240 - 106939
. 260 - 6416
. 280 - 3208

,     ,    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):       ? 
 :Wow:

----------

> 3    .


-   .        ,      .  , ,    ,    .                 .

 :   990381.42 6% = 59422.89 - 12003 = 47419.89       .

  , -   ,  ,     47420. .

  ,  ,     .  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## .

> ?


 



> ,      .


     .     -      .     .

----------


## ..

- 15%
 .  .    ?      .   18210501021011000110     18210501020011000110. 
           030-050   ?
   ...  15 %         ?            :Frown:

----------


## .

> 15 %         ?


   -? 
            4 .         ?  :Frown:

----------

! !   (6%)   .         ,    ,          ,-   ( ),  ?!

----------


## Gold fish

> 


, ,       :Big Grin:     ?   ? 
    ?

----------

, ,    4   ,   030-050   ?

----------


## .

> ! !   (6%)   .         ,    ,          ,-   ( ),  ?!


 




> , ,          ?   ? 
>     ?


  ?     ?     ,     .       ,   .



> , ,    4   ,   030-050   ?


     4 .  , -,    ,  -,       .         26.2?  :Frown:

----------

> 4 .  , -,    ,  -,       .         26.2?


     - 4  .
   -  .

1)     1 ,   9     - ?     030-050..

2)         "-"?

3)         "- "  .      "-".
     "-"      " "?
     "",    ?

----------


## Nadinak

, .
6%.
   ,
   030-050        .
   .
   .

     ?   ?
, .

   ,
       060?
 ,           060      .  ?      ,  ?

----------


## .

> 030-050        .


      ? 



> 060?


     .060,     .

----------


## Nadinak

, .



> ?


  ,               




> .060,     .


        280?
       , ?

     ?
   ,    ,       .

----------


## .

*Nadinak*,            



> 280?


      .



> ,    ,       .

----------


## Nadinak

> *Nadinak*,


   :
 I . 09.04.2010
  13.07.2010
 9 . 12.10.2010.
   2011

            ( )




> .


.  -       .




> 


   5   .
 ? -     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Nadinak

> .


  !   .

----------


## nika-sh

!
    .
-      ?
(,   ..)

----------


## .



----------


## oba5

2010.

*  ,    ,     N 1   ;*-   ?

*  :*

----------


## .

.

----------


## oba5

-   -? ?  ?

----------


## .

1.     ?   :Embarrassment: 
     .   ,     ?    4    .

----------


## oba5

:

4.3.    020           ,      ,         (         ).

----------


## .

-   ???  4  ,    .       .

----------


## oba5

-   -      ,    :Help!:  :Help!:  :Help!:

----------


## .

,

----------


## asa4182

,        ,    ?    ?  2010       15%

----------


## .



----------


## oba5

> ,


 

  -    ?
     -      2010   (.)? 

     ,     ,   ?   - ?

----------


## asa4182

2010        , ,     020 -  ?
   ,     ?

----------


## .

.   ,    .   ,      .      ?
   ,    ?      ? 
*asa4182*,   -     ?

----------


## asa4182

*2.   030-050      .    1 , 1   9 .    2  3     .      .*

. , ,      ,     ?          ?

----------


## Gold fish

> ?     ?     ,     .       ,   .


,  ,     :Smilie:  , , !

----------


## .

*asa4182*,     ,       ?     1 ,        .. 
        ,     .

----------

6% 
,           ,   
1.  32932,46 ,   2769,00
   .030-

 165459,53   7917,00
 7850,00
 040-4964,00 (    )

9  210023,91   25025,40
  3500,00
 050-6301,00

  238 102,51   7602,00
 060-842,00

       182 105 010 120 11 000 110

----------


## .

030 ?

----------

> 030 ?


 32 932,46*6%=1975,95/2=987,97
   030 .     842,00,  ?

----------

2010          .       -  ,

----------


## .

030 - 988
040 - 4964
050 - 6301
060 - 842

260 - 14286
280 - 7143

  ,   " "    .    4207    .

----------

> 030 - 988
> 040 - 4964
> 050 - 6301
> 060 - 842
> 
> 260 - 14286
> 280 - 7143
> 
>   ,   " "    .    4207    .


  !

----------


## irusya07

.  ,     .     .   ,   .         . 
    - 36621
  . - 51782,8
   - 54407
  ,   - ???

----------


## echinaceabel

*irusya07,*
 ,               (2011).
         51782,80 -   ? (      ,   -     ).
    - :
1.     ;
2.    - .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1.     ;


,  -    .

----------


## .



----------


## .

> - :
>  1.     ;
>  2.    - .


   .   .

----------


## echinaceabel

> .   .


, -  .

----------


## irusya07

> *irusya07,*
>  ,               (2011).
>          51782,80 -   ? (      ,   -     ).
>     - :
> 1.     ;
> 2.    - .


         01.01.11         ?

----------


## echinaceabel

*irusya07,*
        -    (.6. 346.18   -                  ,    ,      , ** ,            7  ),    - ...
.1 . 2  : -   , * * ,        ,  ,      ,        .

----------


## irusya07

,     51783       54407?    ?         ,   ....   -  ....

----------


## irusya07

> 


        ?   ???

----------


## .

.   ,        /.

----------


## irusya07

,    .    !

----------


## echinaceabel

*irusya07,*
-,     -       ..,    **     54407 (      ).       ,       -     ...

----------


## ole_777

!    :
 15%.
  2:
 260 = 683
 270 = 27408

  1   :
 030 = 7026
 040= 31247
 050 = 23013
 060   
    070 = 23013  22330 ?   ? 
    .   .

----------


## .

070  23013

----------


## ole_777

> 070  23013


 , .!!!

----------


## Nastik126

.               60  70.
 -    .   ,  .             .  ?
*  -  6%:*
030: 9 000
040: 15 000
050: 13 608
060: 10 389
240: 600 000
260: 36 000
280: 12 003 (     3- ,  4- )

* :*
030: 9 000
040: 15 000
050: 24 000
070: 3

*  ?*

----------


## .

> 050: 13 608


     ? - ?      24000?
     .          ,      .     9   24   ,      13608,

----------

> 030: 9 000
> 040: 15 000
> 050: 13 608
> 060: 10 389
> 240: 600 000
> 260: 36 000
> 280: 12 003 (     3- ,  4- )


 ( )      ** :
030: 9 000
040: 15 000
050: *16 206*
060: *7 791*
240: 600 000
260: 36 000
280: 12 003

----------


## Nastik126

> .          ,      .     9   24   ,      13608,


   . 
  .      050 -   ,   ,     ,   050  ,  040. !
   ,      :-)))   .     .  . ٨

----------


## Nastik126

> ** :
> 030: 9 000
> 040: 15 000
> 050: *16 206*
> 060: *7 791*


,.  .     .

     3  = 10392.    9 . 24 000  10392 = 13 608
      .

----------


## .

> 3  = 10392.


 ,    9    9002,25,   10392.
**   16 ,

----------

> ,    9    9002,25,   10392.
> **   16 ,


     4- ?



> (     3- , * 4-* )

----------


## Nastik126

> ,    9    9002,25,   10392.
> **   16 ,


 . 
   3        10392.
 4     1611

         9           9 ???

----------


## .

*Nastik126*,   ** .

----------

> 9   
>         9 ???


 :yes: 




> . 346.21 
> 
> 3. ... (  )     ...

----------


## Nastik126

> ( )      ** :
> 030: 9 000
> 040: 15 000
> 050: *16 206*
> 060: *7 791*


    050 16206 -  . 
       9  24 000 -7794 = 16 206...

** ??     .

 ?  ?       .

----------


## Nastik126

. 
    .

P.S.     .     .

----------


## .

*Nastik126*,       ,         .  ,    , -

----------


## Nastik126

! 
        6 
     (       )

          ( )

----------


## .

*Nastik126*, ,     .           .       .

----------


## Nastik126

> *Nastik126*,       ,         .  ,    , -


 http://www.klerk.ru/blank/190046/


 9     24 000
 10 392
      0!!

   .
    3      ??

----------


## Nastik126

... 
   ,      
 2   15 000 

      3 ....

----------


## .

*Nastik126*,    ,        9     12 ?        .     ?  :Frown:

----------


## Nastik126

... 

    , 


              ..

----------


## .

> 


  --     :Frown: 
   ,   .    ,

----------


## AndyXXX

, .
  ,           6.         - .
      .            .
     , .

----------


## Nastik126

> - .


 
    :-)))))

----------


## .

*AndyXXX*,       ,     :Smilie:

----------

> *AndyXXX*,       ,


   ,      .

----------


## .

** ,    ?
   ,      ,     ,          26.2. ,   -     .     ,    ,   ,     .         :Wink:

----------


## Nastik126

> ** ,    ?
>    ,      ,     ,


      ,      ,
     2010            .      .      ,        -     :-)))

----------


## pavelrt

!
             280?           01.01.  31.12  120 000,    15 000    ,  10 000    ,  ,   01.01  31.12  125 000, 10 000        .
    ?
   .

----------


## .

*Nastik126*,         , ?           ,          ?
*pavelrt*,      26.2.   2009    2010    2010   .    2009 
    6%,

----------


## SSTB

*.*, ,     ,        ,     70 .
         .  ,     ,   ...
   ,  ,     ,     -    15 ...

  .     ,       . /.          . /?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,  ,     ,     -    15 ...


   . 060 -       4  (  , **       , **  9 ), **   ( ) ** ,   . 030, 040, 050, 060          ()     .

----------


## SSTB

,  ,     ""  .. ,   .    :  ,   .
     "",   ?  ""   ?         / ?

----------


## .

.        .

----------


## SSTB

""?

----------


## Nastik126

> .          ,      .     9   24   ,      13608,


 .  43  ,           .      ...           ...       ,          ...

----------


## .

> ""?


   ,      .    .



> .


 ,    ,     .    ?  :Frown:

----------


## rantika

> .  43  ,           .      ...           ...       ,          ...


       ?       ,       ,              ,                 ,    .          .

----------


## Ksusha12345

!  , !!!     ,    :Frown: 

   .     :Frown: 

             ,   15  ( ).   ,   030-050    ,   ?       ,      ( 15 )???  15      ...

    4  2010    11  11 ,      ?

      ,                  ( 2010).     ?              2010 ...

            280    ?   030-050   ,    4  ?

----------


## .

> ,   030-050    ,   ?


 .  15      .           ,        .   50%, .



> ?


        2010 ,      2010 .

----------


## SSTB

> **     ,        .


,      ,    .         __      "  "?

----------


## Storn

> ,      ,    .         __      "  "?

----------

,         

  6
1.  II  III (      )  ,        ?
2.      ,      010..041 (///...).        ?
3.   -    ,  " "      .  ?           ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.       ,    ? 
3.

----------

,   "    ". ,           

   ?

----------


## .



----------


## Iuda

!

         6%,  210  ,  280   .      .

     ,    ,   210      .

    ,      :

_     ,                ().
  ,   ,         ._

*       210.     ?*

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Iuda

> 


.       .        ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

,    ,

----------


## Unregistered

ай нид хелп ) я никогда не сдавал декларации и не платил налоги. сйчас зыкрываю ИП. дали две декларации за 2009 и 2010 сказали заполнить ) Не очень понимаю что значит авансовые платежи по налогам и тд. Что мне там вписывать, если я никогда ничего не платил. Есть выписка из банка по поступлениям на счет.

ИП 6% усн

----------


## .

? 
   ?

----------

2009 ,  2010 .         )     .     ,  . 

 .    .   30  .

----------


## Andyko

-   ,

----------

,     ,    ,    ,  ,     ?   ,   :    ?        , , .     ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,     ,


,  :




> -   ,

----------

,          2010  6% ...  ...  ...
: 
   /
1 -129000
2 -129000
3 -73000
4  -93500
   424500
       12003
 210-    -424500
 240-  -424500
 260-  -25470
 280-..-12003
 030- .. 1-7740
 040- .. .-15480 (   , ?)
 050- ..  9-19860
 070-  -6393
           -6% -   14133  ...      ...
   7740,7740,12120-  27600....  2010...
        ?
 ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


14133,   (25470-12003) - 27600
*.*  .

----------


## .

**,   ,     ( ),    .

----------


## alex823

> ...,     ?   ,   :    ?        , , .     ?


       ,
       ,      .

----------

.   :
   (+ 6%).     2011   .        .    .    :     ? 34  50?    - 50 :           .       50    9  2011 ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,     ,    ,    ,  ,     ?


 ** **,    .
   ,    (   )

----------

> ** **,    .
>    ,    (   )




   .

1  570
 1442
9  1697
 2273

   6300  .       50%  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 50%  ?


           (1 ,   ..)   .     +, ,   -  .
   :
 ( ):
1  - 9500,   - 24033,  9  - 28283,   - 37883.

----------


## .

,  -  ,  ,             :Frown:

----------

> (1 ,   ..)   .     +, ,   -  .
>    :
>  ( ):
> 1  - 9500,   - 24033,  9  - 28283,   - 37883.


        2009 .    .    .   ,     2009   2010.

          -50% ?

   6%

----------

,  ,   ,

----------


## Andyko

> -50% ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> -50% ?


   ,    ,    ,        .

----------

:
    ,  (1  ).   2009 .   .
 :

    2   2009  2010 .
  2009 

1  9500
 24030
3  28290
 37890

,     1  570 . .     6300    2009 .

2010    ,      2000 .     .     2009

:       2009?)

  ,

----------

6%

----------

> ,    ,    ,        .


  6300 ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> 6300 ,


 ,  6300      - ? (    2010. -     2009        ).
  2009. (    ) - 7274,40.




> 1  570
>  1442
> 9  1697
>  2273


030 - 570
040- 1442
050 - 1697 
060 - 576
201 - 2.0
210 - 37890
240 - 37890
260 - 2273
280 - 1137

----------

> ,  6300      - ? (    2010. -     2009        ).
>   2009. (    ) - 7274,40.
> 
> 
> 
> 030 - 570
> 040- 1442
> 050 - 1697 
> 060 - 576
> ...


,  .     +  .  2010 .   ,   )

----------


## 88088

.    :Smilie: 

   :
 .   :
   (+ 6%).     2011   .        .    .    :     ? 34  50?    - 50 :           .       50    9  2011 ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 88088

> 


. 
   !

----------


## tashkaa

, 
 -
       9 ,    ? 
    ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## tashkaa



----------


## Storn

> ,  ,   ,

----------

> 9 ,    ? 
>     ?


  .
   ?

  -   (:

----------

6%.         .
1.    (.  .), , , ,   ?
2.    -   15  ?    30 ?
3.    .     ( ),       , ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.      . 15       30 
3.

----------

,   !  :Smilie: 
 2 ,   ,   ,           ,                   - 17.10.11.        15 ,         ,      50%   , ?

----------


## .



----------

,    6%...    ..  ..        ()  ,     .     ?      ,   6%            ,  ,   6%       ?
,                 ,           ...  ?

----------


## .

,

----------

))))  ,      ,    6%    ,            :     ( )   6%         ?   ? ?    ?

----------

.    ...      ..

----------


## .

,

----------

.,    ,      ?     6%        ,      ,  6%    ,             , ?          ?   !?

----------


## .

.    

 ,  ,   
       ,     .

----------


## CrazyMouse

.

    . 

 6%.

      2011.

030 = 0
040 = 0
050 = 786
060 = 2342
240 = 78060
260 = 4684
280 = 2342

      .
  2010       (         ).
     2011 ,    .
     .
    .
 .  .

       2011       2010  ?

 .

----------


## ˸

> 060 = 2342

----------


## somerset

?

----------


## ˸

> ?


  060      ?

----------


## CrazyMouse

> 


      4684 -50% = 2342

2342 - 786 =  1556

  060  1556 (      ) ?

----------


## ˸

> 4684 -50% = 2342
> 
> 2342 - 786 = 1556
> 
>   060  1556 (      ) ?


  :yes:

----------

2011     2010.?

----------


## Storn



----------


## CrazyMouse

.

----------

,   ...
1.     1      ,    4 ,     030,040,050  060  ?  ,   060?
   ,  ?
2.    ,    " "?

----------


## .

1.   .    060    ,     ,    .     ,       070,   060
2.         ,

----------

,   030, 040, 050       ,    070 -   "     "?

----------

, ,       "        ",        ? (       , , )???

----------


## Storn

**,     (..    ),

----------

Storn !

----------


## Quququ

> .    
> 
>  ,  ,   
>        ,     .


., ,       ,         ,    ??
    ..   ( ) 2334,4,     1555, 8,    , ?

----------


## .

> ,    ??

----------

> ,   030, 040, 050       ,    070 -   "     "?


?

----------


## .

.     ,    070

----------


## Vitalyq

2010 :
-   04, 05  (     ).
- -           .
-    .
-          ,  .

1.      2010 ?
2.     ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------


## kadyik

- ,       ,  ..    .  ?           50% ?

----------


## .

,  ,         .  ,

----------


## kadyik

> ,  ,         .  ,


 -   26.10.2011  03-11-06/2/147,  24.10.2011  03-11-06/2/146.     ,      (   )

----------


## Vitalyq

.   , ,    2010     2011?      2011      ?

----------


## .

*kadyik*,        :Frown:    ,           (   ,     ,        )   .
    ,

----------


## Vitalyq

30, 40, 50, 60?

  6%  .
       12003.

:
1  93304
 391314
9  642575
 678667

260 40720
280 12003

 1.    ,    50% .
30 5598 - 2799 = 2799 (  50%)
40 23479 - 11739 = 11739 (  50%,       )
50 38555 - 12003 = 26552 (    )
60 40720 - 12003 - 26552 = 2165

 2.    ,    50%        .
30 5598 - 2799 = 2799 (  50%)
40 23479 - 6002 = 17477 (      )
50 38555 - 9002 = 29553 (     9 )
70 29553 - (40720 - 12003) = 836

 3.       +     .
30 5598 - 2799 = 2799 (  50%)
40 23479 - (3000,75 + 2799) = 17680 (     2  +    1 )
50 38555 - (6001,5 + 2799) = 29754 (     3  +    1  2 )
70 29754 - (40720 - 12003) = 1037

----------


## .

> 12003.


   2011 ,        2011  16159.56 .

----------


## Vitalyq

*.*,  .       2010 ,    12002,76.
,       2010 ,  2011        ? (        2011 ?)

----------


## .

?
           ,    .     -

----------


## login75

> 2011 ,        2011  16159.56 .


 ...      2011.  -  !  6%   .      .
, 2011
  -?
  -?
 - ?
 - ?
-   2011 -?

----------


## .

2011

----------


## frasik

...           .     ?

----------


## .



----------


## frasik



----------


## Vitalyq

:
          ?
   ?

  1.    .        .
,   6  391313,98.   391314.
 391314 * 0,06 = 23478,84.   23479.
  6  6001,38,   6001.
       :
23479 - 6001 = 17478.

  2.          .
,   6  391313,98.   391314.
 391314 * 0,06 = 23478,84.
  6  6001,38.
         :
23478,84 - 6001,38 = 17477,46.     17477.

  3.          .
,   6  391313,98.   391314.
 391314 * 0,06 = 23478,84.   23479.
  6  6001,38.
        :
23479 - 6001,38 = 17477,62.     17478.

  4.     .     .
,   6  391313,98.
 391313,98 * 0,06 = 23478,84.
  6  6001,38.
        :
23478,84 - 6001,38 = 17477,46.     17477.

      2   4.

----------

,.,     .    ,         2011 .-           .. :Frown:

----------

> ,         2011 .
> -           ..


  280     ,
    .

----------


## CrazyMouse

.

   .   .

  2011  = 552667.
  2011   = 33160.
    .  4  2011 = 16160
   1,2,3  2011 = 25860,50


 -  = 33160-16160=17000

      17000,  25860,50

      ?

 = 25860,50 - 17000=8860,50

   ,    8860,50   070.

----------

> ,    8860,50   070.


,

----------


## CrazyMouse

> ,


   .

  060  ?

   ?  2013       ?

----------

1 . 2012

----------

> 060  ?


. 2.12

----------


## CrazyMouse

.

----------


## Vitalyq

*.*,         ?   #2180.
           ?   ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.

----------


## Vitalyq

.          .

----------


## Katnusha

!
,  :
 6 % ,  3  .,      ,    ,         "" ,    ?

----------


## .

*Katnusha*,    ,

----------

,  ,     ))))           ,     ,  15 ,         ???    ,      2011 ?

----------


## Katnusha

.,    ,     .      . ?     ?

----------


## .

> ???


    6%,  .

----------


## Katnusha

:yes:

----------

> 6%,  .

----------


## Maks77rus

*.*, !    6%
         ,   -    . 3 ,  "   030-050   6%          , ,    (       )"

,         1-  ,    030-050   060       ,       4- ,   030-050   6%,   060  ,   , ?

----------


## .

, .     ,     060  
       070,

----------


## Maks77rus

> , .     ,     060  
>        070,


    060    4- , ..     1-  -  ?

    ,         ,    ,    4-   ,        4- .  260-280-050   . ?

----------


## .

> 060    4- , ..     1-  -  ?


    ,    ,   




> ,    4-   ,        4- .  260-280-050   . ?


  .    , ,    4

----------


## Maks77rus

> ,    ,


     ?
 210 - 4708315
 260 - 282499
 280 - 16160

 030 - 20602
 040 - 81449
 050 - 174189
 060 - 92150
 -    2-

----------


## .

,

----------


## Maks77rus

> ,


   !

----------


## 72

(6%)    .    ,       .  :
: 1. - 0, 6 . - 36613, 9 . - 63870,  - 208114.
.210 - 208114
. 280 - 16160
. 040 - 2197
.050 - 1635
 (  ..)    .
  ,      2412 .       5308. 
    ?

----------


## 72

,   ,  . :Redface:

----------


## Vitalyq

*72*, 5.  280     6%.          ,  50%   260.

----------


## 72

.   ,    280  50%  260 .    050   . .

----------


## romantsov

.
  ,   6% .
.260 - 29979
   280 = 16160  29979/2 (.. 50%) = 14989,5     14990.  ?
 .

----------


## .

14989.   14990  ,  50%  29979

----------


## romantsov

,    .  .

----------

!      15%,    2011.  502500.,  479083,      38981.,      2000.,      5025.   ,

----------


## .

?     .

----------

> ?     .


. .      ?         ?

----------


## .

.      
         .

----------

:  502500- 47908315%=3512,55. ? -2000  =1512,55.      ?

----------


## .

> ?


       .   26.2

----------



----------


## 137

.       2011-   6%.     2011,   8797-38   :

.050  6885
.060  544

.210  .240  247610  
.260  14857 
.280  7428

     543,   .060  544,   ?...     ?

----------


## .

544

----------


## .

, .)     :

  : 9450  1 , 4429  2 ,   - 0,     ,        ,            16159,56 .

 210  513118
 240  513118
 260  30787
 280  15393

  030  9450   (157497*6%)
      040  13879  (231316*6%)
  050  10750  (358323*6%-10749 (        50%  21499))

         060  4644

 ,     060   4644 ,       1515 ,          15394 ,     13879 .

 ,     060 ,        ?        ,     060    ,      4 ..

----------


## .

.       ,

----------

, ,       29      030-050  ?

----------


## .



----------


## ekater

!         .       ,      ,     ,    .

  ,     .

 6%.
  :

1  . 030 = 576                (9 600*6%)
 . 040 = 690        (21 100*6% - 576)
9  . 050 = 1320       (43 100*6% - 576 -690)

   = 210 = 57 600 

 260 = 57600*6% = 3456 

   16159,56   4 .

..  /2 ,   , 

 . 280 = 3456/2 = 1728

. 060 = 3456 - 1728 - 1320 = 408 .

 ?

     :

 : 57600 * 6% = 3456

3456 - 576 - 690 - 1320 = 870

..  4 .    ,  ,

870/2 = 435 .    

    :   ,          , .. 0.?

,     ,           .     .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ..  4 .    ,  ,
> 
> 870/2 = 435 .


   870 ?       ?

----------


## Vitalyq

> 1  . 030 = 576  (9 600*6%)
>  . 040 = 690  (21 100*6% - 576)


*ekater*,    576?

. 030      1 , . 040      1  (  2 ,   !), . 050      9  (  3 !).

----------


## ekater

*.*,   3456 .

..  3456/2 = 1728.?

870    4   .

----------


## ekater

> *ekater*,    576?
> 
> . 030      1 , . 040      1  (  2 ,   !), . 050      9  (  3 !).


  . ..       .  :

 1   9600 .

   11 500 

  ,   

9600 + 11500 = 21100 

21 100*6%  = 1266    

  1 .   ,   1266 - 576 = 690. 

?

----------


## .

> 870    4


  -      870, ?  :Smilie: 
        ,    .

----------


## Vitalyq

*ekater*,      ,  .   03 04 05       ,          50%.
    :
030 576 
040 1266
050 2586
070 2586 - (3456 - 1728) = 858
 .

----------


## ekater

*.*,    ,    ? 

 .    2011  57 600 .

57 600 * 6% = 3456 .   . 

    2011  : 576, 690, 1320, .. 2586 .

, 3456 - 2586 = 870  .

       .

           ?

----------


## .

.
       .       1     1 .

----------


## ekater

Vitalyq, ,       030  050    . .
.. ,     ? 858 ?

----------


## ekater

., . .  ,        .        , 9 .    ?     ?

----------


## Vitalyq

> .. ,     ? 858 ?


    ,   .           070.

----------


## ekater

*Vitalyq*,   :Smilie:

----------


## ekater

.      , ..    3 456 ,     
2 586 .

     1 ,   9            .     .
..       .

  ,    -  .    ,   ,     .     ,     .

----------


## Vitalyq

210 57600
260 3456
280 1728
    3456 - 1728 = 1728,         ,

----------


## ekater

:    .

      . ..      .  ? ,   , ,  :  2     .     .

----------


## ekater

Vitalyq, . 210, 260, 280    .    .  :Smilie: 
 ,    .      ,   .
      .      ,       .      . ,        ,     .   -  .
 :Smilie:

----------


## Vitalyq

*ekater*,  030 040 050        :Smilie: 
        ,  ,  040     1  .

----------


## ekater

*Vitalyq*,   !   .   :Smilie:

----------


## Denizio

-     - .,     :Smilie: 

   6%  
     4 .
 99 872 ,   - 5992 ,   50%   ,  2 997 .

 -   *  060* (,     ) *   260* (  ) ???
     50%  2997   - -   5992 ?

   1 ,   9     ?    ?


  !

 -  2     :Smilie: 

,   -  *    USB-?     ?*

----------


## .

.260   .  .280 2996 .,  .060  2996 
 .030-050 
        .      ,      
         ,     -

----------


## Denizio

.,    ! )))
 !





> .280 2996 .,  .060  2996


   280       ..,   16 160 . ?

----------


## 137

*.*!    .
*Denizio*   .280       (  50%)   .260, .. .280      50%  .260. 
     ,  .      !

----------


## IP_89

!
   ,      .
  15%.
   ,    ,                 ( 1655).
,         15%   ,      .
      040 (    )?
..     .    ,         ?

----------


## .

> 040 (    )?


,

----------


## IP_89

*.*, ..   15%  1655.  ,    ?     .

----------


## .

,

----------


## IP_89

,  .     (030,050)  ?       .

----------


## .

.  .    .040    ,        1655

----------


## AleSamokh

.,        -    ?           ""? :  2010     ,      .  2011       ,    2011     , ..    2011   ,     .  ,       (1 2      ),     ,   -       50%, ,    .    ,     , "".     ..

----------


## .

.  .

----------

.
  :
1  - 6174, 
6  - 5346, 
9  - 16051, 
   2011 - 267520
   13781.
 4    ,    .
       8025         ?

----------


## .

,      .

----------

1 -102900
6 - 192000
9 - 267520

----------


## .

260 - 16051
280 - 8025

030 - 6174
040 - 11520
050 - 16051
070 - 8025

----------

!!!

----------


## 85

> ,    .
>  ,  , :
> 1.       .  .    ,     ,   
> 2.   030-050      .    1 , 1   9 .    2  3     .      .


..   15  2011 ,       1     (     ),         ( ,   )?   :   15   1         (-)?

----------


## Andyko

;
.

----------

!        6%.
     2011.   4661583
   .    
680778(.)+87816 (.)+ 91640 ()+ 59123 ()= 919357
:
. 210 - 4661583
. 260 - 279695
. 280 - 139847 .      139848     111370 = 28478 ?

----------


## wererabbit

! 

,       (  ,   40  8307 ,   50  7380).   ,    ,          ?

    635118

1-  46742
 297778
9  420787
4-  635118

 50% .     50% .    (6754,8 + 6754,8 = 13509,60). 

030  2805 (46742  0,06)
040  11112 (297778  0,06  6754,8)
050  18492 (420787  0,06  6754,8)
060  6105 (38107  13510  18492)

   .  :Dezl:

----------


## Storn

> ,    ,          ?


....

----------


## wererabbit

..     ?     ?

----------


## .

> !        6%.
>      2011.   4661583
>    .    
> 680778(.)+87816 (.)+ 91640 ()+ 59123 ()= 919357
> :
> . 210 - 4661583
> . 260 - 279695
> . 280 - 139847 .      139848     111370 = 28478 ?

----------


## .

*wererabbit*,

----------


## wererabbit

*.*,  !

----------

6%?     2011   .

----------


## .

260   280

----------


## ˸

> 6%?


   6%-
  ,

----------


## persssik

,     ..    ,    . 

              (   )?

----------


## .

> 


     ,  , ,      : "   ",   -     ,     ...
    ,      ,       ....

----------


## ssvetlana12

. , :   6%, 2 .        (  50%). ,   16160 (  ),        : , , ?

----------


## .

*ssvetlana12*,          " "   .        50%.

----------


## ssvetlana12

,     . .        ,    15 .   (  )    , ?

----------


## Aleana

⁯ !    - .     .    1 . - 240,   - 360,  9  - 900,   - 1500.   240+120+540.         4 .       50%.  750.   - 900.    "      "  ,  "   " - 150. ?     ?  ⁮

----------


## .

> ? ⁮


                 ...
      ,  -  ,       , , ,  ,            2012 .

----------


## Aleana

!

----------


## .

> 


,    ,  .... ,   -...
        ...

----------


## .

> ⁯ !    - .     .    1 . - 240,   - 360,  9  - 900,   - 1500.   240+120+540.         4 .       50%.  750.   - 900.    "      "  ,  "   " - 150. ?     ?  ⁮


.

----------


## Aleana

.      2011    2012.    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Mariaa

> 6%,  .


      ,      .

1.      (1039-00)   ... :Frown:   ,   .  ...         (   ()   "") -          6%   2011         15.01.2012?
2.     (779-40 .  4 -, ..  )  .           , ?     1 - 2012       , ?

   !

----------


## Aleana

., !

----------


## .

> ()   ""


    .       
     2011      2011 ,     

      ,    .

----------


## Mariaa

., !   !  , .

----------

!
 , !
    15% :
. 210 - 15000 ()
. 220 - 5730 ()
. 240 - 9270
. 260 - 1391
. 270 - 150

. 30 - 0
. 40 - 0
. 50 - 1545

*. 70 - 154*   . 70  ,          3 .?

----------


## ˸

> . 70 - 154  . 70  ,          3 .?


  3 ,  ..
 .50  , , ,      154

----------


## persssik

> ,  , ,      : "   ",   -     ,     ...
>     ,      ,       ....


 ,    ,     . ?

----------


## .

*persssik*,

----------


## persssik

2*.*, !

----------

......  2011 .    -,    , 
1 . - 4354881  - 448095
   8635913   - 9564973
 9 . - 12881517   - 12770486
    - 17504209  -17437822
   ,      ???????

----------


## Andyko

175042 .

...,         ?

----------


## leysi

.........

----------


## .

*leysi*,

----------

> .  2011 .    -,    ,
> 1 . - 4354881  - 448095


Leysi,    ,   ,          ,     ,     .

      , , ,   , "   ",    ,     1  ,    ,        586 018 .

        6 ,    .

        . 

         1  -     -  25  2011  (     ) ... (1-,    )  2011 .

,  ,         ...

----------


## .

15%
 :
1  - , 2 , 3 - , 4 , ..   3, 6, 9, 12 - ,   9   ,   .          6-..
:
. 030   3620
. 040   5820
. 050   4500
 15%   16000.
   . 060?
  ,  16000-4500=11500,   ,   ? 
   3 . (3620),  6 .(2200)      16000-5820=10180. ?

----------


## .

> . 060?


  ,    . 




> 16000-5820=10180. ?

----------


## .

., 

  : .260- . 050, ..   , 16000-4500=11500.    , ?
      .

----------


## .

-?    3   ,           1320 .

----------


## tyap

6 %
-1 -0
-35000
9 -45000
-45000

    (  2010 +  2011-,,,,  )
1 -88,13
-16104
9 -16104
-27220,35

----------


## tyap

240-45000
260-2700
280-1350


     -030-050,060-070

----------


## .

*tyap*,   2010     2011     .   ,

----------

.
 280 "      ..."     2011     ,    2011 ,      2012 ?
.

----------


## .

2011

----------

...     53044.   3183.       1591.   ,    ...    ,     .    - 785,   515,    .     291.     ,     030, 040, 050 .     . 030 -785,  . 040 - 515.   050   . ..  060, " ,  ",     260-280-050.    050 1300 (515+785)?     ,     9 .    ,      ?
,   ,   ,     ?

----------

**,      
 



> 030, 040, 050 .


.  4.4 - 4.6

----------

3  ?     3    ?

----------


## tyap

.       ,
-6 %
-1-0,6 -35 000,9-35 000,=45 000
  2011 (,,   )-1-0,6-8440,9-8440,-19600,35

-
210-45000
240-45000
260-2700
280-1350
030-0
040-1050
050-1050
060-1350
   2011-1350....  ...

----------

!
: 
1  10000,  600
2 10000,  600
3 10000,  600
4 10000,  600
   16000   !
       100%,   ?
..       ,       0???
      ?

----------


## ˸

> .  ..


  ,

----------

> -6 %
> -1-0,6 -35 000,9-35 000,=45 000
>   2011 (,,   )-1-0,6-8440,9-8440,-19600,35
> 
> -
> 210-45000
> 240-45000
> 260-2700
> 280-1350
> ...


060-300

----------


## .

> 100%,   ?


 2012 .  2011

----------


## ˸

> 060-300


...   :Embarrassment:

----------

> 2011


 280 "      ..."     2011     ,    2011 ,      2012 ?

   ,         2011 .     2012  (   )    280 . ,   . 

 - "  "     "  "?    ?    -1152017  .

.

----------


## .

> ,         2011 .     2012


 .     :Smilie:  




> ?


 .    ,     
"  **    ..."      .    ?

----------


## BuhSoft

> ,         2011 .     2012  (   )    280 . ,   .


   ( )    ? .

----------

> ( )    ? .


,       ,      16.01.2012 . 
      01.01.2011 .  27.01.2012 .,         ( -  ), ,    -    "  ,   "     .

----------


## .

> 01.01.2011 .  *27.01.2012* .,


  ?       :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,      2011 ( 6%     ).           .      ?       , ?

----------


## .

, .         .

----------

> , .         .


,       ?!..

----------


## .

.       .      
 ,  .

----------

> .       .      
>  ,  .


 !    :       ?

----------


## .

, .     .      ? ))

----------

> , .     .      ? ))


-  :Smilie:   !

----------

.,           ?    ?     2011   ,   ... (,     )

----------


## tyap

.....    ....

-6 %
-1-0,6 -35 000,9-35 000,=45 000
  2011 (,,   )-1-0,6-8440,9-8440,-19600,35

-
210-45000
240-45000
260-2700
280-1350
030-0
040-1050
050-1050
060-300
   2011-1350....  ...

----------


## ()

> ,       ,      16.01.2012 . 
>       01.01.2011 .  27.01.2012 .,         ( -  ), ,    -    "  ,   "     .


     .           ?

----------

> .           ?


   2011.
       .   ,   280      .

----------


## ()

> 2011.
>        .   ,   280      .


     ?
      . .

----------


## .

> 01.01.2011 .  27.01.2012 .,


-    , .  -?  15%,       .    6%,        .

*tyap*,      ** .

----------

> -    , .  -?  15%,       .    6%,        .
> 
> *tyap*,      ** .


 6%.     ,      ,    .             .
 ,   ,      .     .         ,  ..   ? (  50% ).

----------

> .    ?


     100 . 
  -     ,      .         .

----------


## .

> ,


   ?   ,   .    .




> .


 ** . ,      .     ,          (    ) ,     .      )
,       ,    .         .

----------

...     53044.   3183.       1591.   ,    ...    ,     .    - 785,   515,    .     291.     ,     030, 040, 050 .     . 030 -785,  . 040 - 515.   050   . ..  060, " ,  ",     260-280-050.    050 1300 (515+785)?     ,     9 .    ,      ?
,   ,   ,     ? 




> **,      
>  
> .  4.4 - 4.6


,   ...
1.   : "4.5.    040      ,        ,          ,    .
 ..  " 
 : "    ,    ."?
  040                ?        ? 
2.  : "4.7.    060   ,        ,          ,    .
,      ,                   (   )         ,            ,   ,".
   ,    030-050          ..         060?  
3.    ,  ,    ,  :
  1 . 13082   030 - 785
 2  8583   040 - 1300
 3  3035   050 - 1602
  060 1591(6%   ,     )-1602  -11      070?
    11 .    2010?
       1300.   291  ...

   030-050       :
030 - 393
040 - 650
050 - 801
   060 1591-801=790 
  ?

----------


## .

**,      ?

----------

-  ,    ...

----------


## .

.030-050      



> 060 1591(6%   ,     )-1602  -11      070?


 
    ,   .     060  070      ,

----------

!

----------

,  , !       ...

  ,  6 %
     140500

 30, 40  50 -  
 60 - 4215

 210  240 - 140500
 260 - 8430
 280 - 4215

  -  

?

----------


## IP-

,
     2012,    ,       "  ()",     34,    ?

----------


## Storn

50

----------


## .

> ,  , !       ...
> 
>   ,  6 %
>      140500
> 
>  30, 40  50 -  
>  60 - 4215
> 
>  210  240 - 140500
> ...

----------

> 


!!!!!!!!!!

----------

,           -, , :
   6%  1  2011 ,         16161.     280   10773 ?       , ?
    -        (   )      ,     ? ..    10773  2078 (       )      ?        2078      10773?

----------


## elenah9

,  6%.   2,9%  , ..      1,5 .      2,9%     (  ,  , )  .  ,    ,    .

----------


## .

> 280   10773 ?


      .     (   ),     .   1    31 .   50%   
*elenah9*,  .  ,

----------


## elenah9

., !

----------

-       6% http://www.klerk.ru/calc/usncalculator/
 ,  ,    ?


   	              1  	1  	9  	    

  	                      13070 	        21654 	        29504 	   53044

      784 	        1299 	                1770 	           3183

      ()     (, , ),  ..     	
                                              0 	         0 	                0 	          16160

     ,     	                      0 	         0 	                0 	          0
                           0 	         0 	                0 	          1591

   /  
                                              784 	         1299 	        1770 	          1591

             785 	         1300 	        1300 	          1300
    ( + ) 
   ( - ) 	      -1 	          -1 	                470 	          291

     470.   9 ,          - 1591,     1300?
  ?

----------


## IP-

> 50

----------


## .

,   ,   ?    ? 3183  1591  1592 




> 470.   9 ,


     .        9 ,     470 .      .    9   ,  .      
       291 ,

----------

> ,   ,   ?    ? 3183  1591  1592 
> 
>  . .     ,   ...
> 
>      .        9 ,     470 .      .    9   ,  .      
>        291 ,


   ?         ?       291  .      ,   3 .  9 .   ?

----------


## .

,    2,05  2 ,   4.   2,05*2,  5 ????

----------


## .

**,  ,    25      470    .     , ,          
*.*,   ,    ,     :Frown:

----------


## .

**,      ?      -    ?      ,

----------

> .     (   ),     .   1    31 .   50%


!    !

         ?         ?  ..     ,    ?

----------


## .

> ?


.  .

----------

> .  .


  !  !

----------

> **,      ?      -    ?      ,


   ,  . ..  .        - 3183.   2  1591,5.   ,   50       ,    1591.    ,  -       1592.         1591?

----------


## .

,

----------

,     6%,   ,     ,  .   ()   ,   ?

----------


## Storn

> ,  .


  :yes:

----------

, -   "". , ,     !


:
1  - 0
1  -465493
9  - 465493+224700= 690193

:
030 - 0
040 - 27930
050 - 27930+13482=41412   13482??????????????

----------


## .

050 - 41412

----------

> 050 - 41412


!    "",      ,    ))))))))

----------


## Diversus

.
   ,  .    .

 6%  .  21.02.2011.

 :
 6% - 2672 . 28.04.11
 20% - 8907 . 17.06.11
 3,1% - 1381 . 17.06.11
 2% - 891 . 17.06.11
     .

   :
  1710 .
 9  2280 .

 ( ):
1 . - 0 .
6 . - 57000 .
9 . - 57000 + 76000,8 = 133000,8 .
 - 133000,8 + 197900 = 330900,8 .

 : 330900,8 .

 :
030 - 0
040 - 1710
050 - 3990
060 - 5937
============
210 - 330901
220 - 0
230 - 0
240 - 330901
250 - 0
260 - 19854
270 - 0
280 - 9927 

:  ?
    ?     ?

   ,     :Dezl:

----------


## .

*Diversus*, ,

----------


## Diversus

.    ,         ,      ,   ,    ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## .



----------


## Svetlana1979

15%.       4  ( 1   9 -  , ..    ).   2011    .
:
       . ?      ,   . 
 ,      ?    ,     ,   ?

----------


## .

> 4


    4?  4        :Embarrassment: 




> . ?


.           
      .   
       070      2011 ,   090

----------

, ,      ?

   74.84 -   
  92.2 -      


     92.2,   ,      ...    -   -?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


!   ,

----------


## Svetlana1979

> 4?  4       
> 
> 
> .           
>       .   
>        070      2011 ,   090


      . 070,  . 260  . 270,  . 050 - 0 (..    9   , ..   ).?
  4 . - ,   ,  .                  ,  ?

----------


## .

> ..    9   ,


 9    3 ? 
  050 - 0 ( ,     ),   . 070  .

----------


## Svetlana1979

> 9    3 ? 
>   050 - 0 ( ,     ),   . 070  .


 9 .     ?

----------


## .



----------


## Svetlana1979

!

----------

!    ,  15  ,   )) 
1.    ,      2012 .,                  1 . 2012?
2. ,   020, 080      ?  ,        2011 ?
3.       ,  030   ?
4.     ,  260 .      . 060,   060 .       ?
     !

----------


## .

1.      . ,    ,    .       ,       .      
2.  080    . 
3. 
4.          :Embarrassment:

----------


## uluy

, !          .
          15%.    ,   ,         .    -. 
     ?
   ?
      ?

  ,     . , ,  ...

----------


## .

,      
     ,   ,   .    ,      ?

----------


## uluy

> ,      
>      ,   ,   .    ,      ?


.,    (, ,   .)   ,    .   ,  100 .    1-2  .

----------


## .

-  ,    .

----------


## uluy

!

----------

*.*,    ,   .  ,   .
 2010.   11798628,  . 16713950,     4933074,  . 117986.
 2011.  9066731,  . 8327141 = 739590
    . ,         ?    739590  117986 ?     (739590-117986)*15%=93240,62  .  90667,  93241,   ?

----------


## .

> . ,         ?


     ,      
      ,   .

----------

,. .
   2011  13000.  143000.
.260: 8580
         :15162 
.280: 7605
      .
 030: 780
 040 :2730
 050 : 3120
 070 : 2145
     ?

----------


## Andyko

http://www.klerk.ru/calc/usncalculator/

----------

> 2.  080    .


., ..        ,  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Lubov_Luneva

, ,      12.10.11,       030-040,     ,    60-070     .    .)))

----------


## .

,   060  070   .         060,    070

----------


## Lubov_Luneva

77817 (    ),      3562.   6%    4669 (77817*6/100),     50%.    2335. , ,       60  70? 

 030-050   ?  !

----------


## .

060   2335.   070 
  030-050

----------


## Lubov_Luneva

! :Big Grin:

----------


## Lubov_Luneva

,          .   -         -   ?

----------


## .

,  .
        .

----------

-  ,     15 %.
   ( 210)   ( 220)  100 000 .
 2009     = 400 000 
  230 ( ,     ,       )  100 000  400 000 ?

----------


## .

100000.

----------

> 100000.


  100000.

----------


## hosster

(  )    9    2012 .       .        ?      ?

----------

,  -  ,    .

 : 
    9      (      ). 
 ,    2011     ,      060   ,      .

.

----------


## .

> .        ?


.     
**,   ,    .     ,

----------

> **,   ,    .     ,


    ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


    !

----------

> ?


  - ,   " "     ,  ,   "".

----------


## hosster

> .     
> **,   ,    .     ,


.    ?     9.    2012           ?     2012.    ?

----------


## Souriceau

,   : ,      ? 34?

----------


## ˸

> ? 34?


  :yes:

----------

,   :        (. 70),        ...  ??

----------

,       ,       "      "?             1 . 2012   ?       ?     .     . .

----------


## .

> ,   :        (. 70),        ...  ??


.       




> ,       "      "?


   ,    .      ,      ,     .     
,  ,   .

----------

> .       
> 
> 
>    ,    .      ,      ,     .     
> ,  ,   .


   .    , ..    ,    .            , ..  " "       ,    ,      ,       ,     .  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ..  " "       ,


   -?      ?

----------

> -?      ?


,  . 
    ? , : 
1 . - ( )
1  -     98 .,   - 100 . 
9 . -     197 .,   - 200 .
 -        297 . (260 .)        ( 050),    030 - 050 - ,    (9 . - 200 .),          (9 . - 197 .)?

----------

> -?      ?


.,  ,    .          "   " (     030 - 060)    .     ,    ,        (      ),  ...  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ?


    .      .   ,     .
     .       ,   .
.

----------

> .      .   ,     .
>      .       ,   .
> .


,     :Smilie:  ..     . 050 (    ,  )?

----------


## kostinamama

-  .    .     .  : 99.01-68.12    31.12.11.       ?      3  (     )    060 ? 
 ,   .

----------


## Andyko

> 


.

----------

,     () ,  2011 .,.,  !!!!!! :Smilie:

----------


## Nastya85

*.*, " . 280         ,      ,   ,    ,       .         ."
    (6%).     . 280      2011. * 2010.*?
  . 280   ,   , .. 2 ,   ?
,        .

----------


## .

> ,     () ,  2011 .,.,  !!!


   ,    




> . 280      2011.  2010.?


.   2010     2010 .         2010 ,  




> . 280   ,   , .. 2 ,   ?


3     . .      .    50%  ,

----------


## Nastya85

> 2010 ,


      2011.,     2010.  ?

----------


## .

.     6%

----------

> :
> 
> ,     () ,  2011 .,.,  !!!
>    ,


   6 %

----------


## Nastya85

> 6 %


18210501011011000110

----------


## Nastya85

> .     6%


     (6%),     .    2012.  2011.,   . 280    2011.

----------


## Andyko

*Nastya85*,

----------

Nastya85   !!! :Smilie:

----------

> .

----------


## Oksana-ip

6%
.030  45543
.040  44584
.050  45056
( ,       6%)
     3633 .
     ,    "** "  -8080, ..      .    ,      ?
 ,          ,     " "

----------


## .

*Oksana-ip*,        .   .    060   .  ,    050 -   .     050+060 ( 050-070)   ,

----------


## OLGA59

"  ".     .     .     .


> "  ".     .     .     .

----------


## .

,      .       ,          ,

----------

2011.?         ?  6 %.

 030 -   
 040 -    
 050 -   
 210-  174000
 260 - 10440
 280 - 16160 ( 20  2011 .     4    )
 50 %  10440 .. 5220.    12  2012 .  
 070  5720 (   ).          .   ...

----------


## .

**,      ,      ,   .       ,       :Frown: 
     (  1 ,   9 )

----------

.  030, 040, 050 - .     .

     (       ) -    1 , , 9 -  .   174 000   4 - .   .                -       ?

----------


## Storn

**,    -      -       .....?

----------


## .

**,       ,

----------

.   30    . .   174 000 .
    0 .
    0 .
  9  0 .
   174000.
    16160.
-   ,    ?

----------


## Storn

5220

----------


## Liya7

(-) -         ,   ,     .  -,    ?  ?

----------


## .

*Liya7*,    .

----------


## Liya7

(      )

----------


## .

.    .     ,

----------


## Liya7

?    ?      ?

----------


## .

> ?


,   .     .                   ,   .3. .346.16

----------


## 85

?
  266,52   267     ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## ald2011

17  2012.    2011 .       2012  ()?    2013-?

----------


## .

.  .

----------


## Nastya85

*Andyko*, 



> Nastya85,


   "     (6%),     .    2012.  2011.,   . 280    2011."   ,      ,   ,          ,     ,     ,   ,      ,   ,     ,       .

----------


## ˸

,.346.21
"  (   ),  **  () ,           ,            ,   ,           , ** (   ) **        ,          .     (   )        50 "....
**   ...  **

----------


## ElenaKV

?
   +, ,      /     ?

----------


## .

*ElenaKV*,           ?   :Embarrassment:           ?

----------


## ElenaKV

> *ElenaKV*,           ?            ?


  ,   1  /  ?

----------


## .

*ElenaKV*,  ?    ? 
    5 .     ,

----------


## belokurova

6%.    2011.        (       2012  ).     1      .    -     ?              2011?

----------


## ElenaKV

> *ElenaKV*,  ?    ? 
>     5 .     ,


  4           ,  - .

----------


## .

,       .  ,         ?  :Frown: 
*belokurova*,    .   ,     ?

----------


## ElenaKV

> ,       .  ,         ?


,    !     " ",    "  ..    "  !      !        " "!
     !

----------


## -

?

----------


## .

.     ?        




> " ",    "  ..    "  !


     !       5 ,   7!

----------


## Romashka1981

-    .
   .

1  - 161449
2  - 124330
3  - 103661,5
4  - 177850

 :
1  - 9687
3  - 2000

    09.07:
16159,56

    040,  ,    



> ,        ,          ,    .


   (1+2)*6% -  030

 ?

----------


## ˸

> 1  - 161449
> 2  - 124330
> 3  - 103661,5
> 4  - 177850


   :
-
-
9 .-
-

----------


## .

,  .    030.    1 .        (.. 1/2  16159,56)

----------


## Romashka1981

> 1 .


        "    1 "?




> (.. 1/2  16159,56)


         ?







> :
> -
> -
> 9 .-
> -


1 : 161449
: 285779
9 : 389440.5
: 567290.5

----------


## .

> "    1 "?


  :Smilie:    ,    1   1   




> ?


    ?        (25 )

----------


## ˸

> 1 : 161449
> : 285779
> 9 : 389440.5
> : 567290.5





> 09.07:
> 16159,56


  ,   :
030=9687
040=9068
050=11247
060=6631

----------


## Romashka1981

?

030 - 9687
040 - 9067
050 - 15287
060 - 2591

260 - 34038
280 - 16160

  ,       ?

----------


## .

*˸*, ,       040-050   .

----------


## Romashka1981

(((

  :

030 = 6%  1 
040 = 6%     
050 = 6%  9

----------


## .

> 050 = 6%  9


  ,  3/4  :Smilie:

----------


## Romashka1981

:

1 : 161449
: 285779
9 : 389440.5
: 567290.5
: 16160

030 = 161449*0.06 = 9687
040 = 285779*0.06 - 16160/2
050 = 389440.5*0.06 - 16160/2

     050    ?

----------


## Romashka1981

> ,  3/4


   . )

.   .

+-     ?
     ?    ?             :Smilie:

----------


## Romashka1981

,     ,  3/4?
   ?
   ?
 ?    (((

----------


## Romashka1981

030 - 1*0.06
040 - *0.06 - /2
050 - 9 *0.06 - 3*/4

        ?   ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


, ...
 9   3/4
   4/4...



> +-     ?


   +

----------


## Romashka1981

> , ...


         1/4?
     ?

  -  ,       ?
   ,      .

----------


## ˸

> 1/4?
>      ?


  :yes: 



> .


   ?

----------


## .

*˸*,        ,     ,

----------


## ˸

> ,     ,


      ?

----------


## .

.         -

----------


## ˸

> -


, ...

----------

,  -.
  .
   6% .    .  ,  .    01.10.2011     10260  4 . 

1 56500
2 14694
3 21880
4 113790

    : (56500+14694+21880+113790)*6%-  5585-10260  (   12412/2)=621

   (56500+14694+21880)*6%+113790*6%-3414 (  4     4 )-5585=3414

----------


## ˸

> 10260  4 .


   ?



> (56500+14694+21880+113790)*6%-  5585-10260  (   12412/2)=621


  :yes:

----------

[QUOTE=˸;53615449]   ?

  ,

----------


## ElenaKV

> !       5 ,   7!


,   ,  ?    1,   7-  :Wink:

----------

060!!!
: 1 .14159711,52
1 .14211065,14
9 . 14218936,88
 14218936,88
  1.4039,89
2.4039,89
3.-
4 . 8079,78

----------

6%

----------


## .

**,    .

----------

030 - 845543
040 - 844584
050 - 845056
 060  ...?????

----------


## .

,     .070.
     4 ,

----------

,   .  .   !

----------


## ANNA838

6%   2011 .           ?    ,              ? .

----------


## Olga Anot

!
 . , .
  6 %.
          .
?     ,   -    .
 :
 (   )

 -   
?
  ,     :

 -    .
   ?

.

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## Viktoria24

!     6%  .      .     ,     ,  ,      .    !
  16.11.2011.
  16.11.2011  31.12.2011  49950 .
      2019 .
030 -------
040 -------
050 -------
060 -1499
210 -49950
240 -49950
260 -2997
280 - 1498
            ,    50%.

----------


## .

,

----------


## Viktoria24

!     1499 ?

----------


## .



----------

,    6%          ?

----------


## morze

, ,  .
- .     2012 .
   ?

 6% 

030  2700
040  6642
050  9585
060  6264
210  208800
240  208800
260  12528
280  16161 (   2012)

----------


## .

> ,    6%          ?



*morze*,   280     50%   260

----------


## morze

,   :

030  2700
040  6642
050  9585
060  ----
070 - 3321
210  208800
240  208800
260  12528
280  6264 (   2012)

  070 ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## morze

> ,


  ,     ,    .

        ! ,     -   !

,   .

----------

.            ,    .060      9208   ,        17 000    ?

----------


## .

**,  . ,   ,    . Ÿ  ,

----------


## !

,   .     2-   -   ,     ,            .    ,    2 "    "              2011 . 
,   ???

----------


## .

,        ,   .

----------


## !

,        ,   .          ,      ,     ???
 :Frown:

----------


## .

> 


...     ?    ?
  ,      2        :Embarrassment:

----------


## !

,   . 
"  2 "    "            "  ",      ,     ,        ?

----------


## .

*!*,         ,        2  -     .      .       ?
   ,

----------


## !

,     . 
    ?

----------


## .



----------


## !

.  !

----------

.    16161.  16159,56,       16161,   16160,   - ? ..          .

----------


## .



----------


## svetlanko

, ,     ?
1.  ,     16159,       ,    4 . 2011,           2012.      ?
  ,      :
2.     4  2011     ,         (    ) ,   (     )  
   1 ,     ??
   ,      -   ,    ((((....
 .
, , .

----------


## svetlanko

,  ,    ,  6%
.

----------


## Andyko

1.

----------

, ,           .070,      2011 .     ,      ?

----------


## .

.    ,       .    ,

----------

.    6%. ,   .  ,          .

:
1 .: 179351 .
: 204401 .
9 : 237321 .
: 352471 .
    .: 21148 .
  .  >50%: 10574 .

 :
1 .: 10761 .
: 12264 .
9 .: 14239 .
   ( 25.02.12): 16159,56 .

  :
030: 10761 
040: 12264
050: 14239
060: ?
070: ?
210: 352471
240: 352471
260: 21148
280: 10574
260-280-050=-3665
      070?  ,       ,          1 . 2012 .?

----------


## .

> 070?


.    .          2012 .

----------

.

----------


## svetlanko

!    , .    .   6%
030-15307
040-55359
050-80350
060-14456
070- ---

210-1849441
240-1849441
250- ---
260-110996
270- ---
280-16159(    2012.)

     4    (     ,    (((()
   ,   ,              1  2012?
    ?
 .

----------


## .

,    ,       2012

----------


## Vayolet

, , -  .  6%

  1 . - 19443,15 .   1167 .
   - 53750,28 ., ( 2  34307,13 .).   2058 .
  9  - 74676,43 ., ( 3  20926,15 ).   1256 .
   - 114883,91 . (4 . 40207,48).

          ,        .

     :

020   18210501011011000110		
030   1167
040   3225
050   4481
060   ------
070   1035
080   ------
090   ------

210   114884
220   -------
230   -------
240   114884
250   -------
260   6893
270   -------
280  3447


, ,   .     070.

----------


## NSol

, ...
,   ,   2011    .
 6%
   :
  II  5500
  III  1000.

  2011    ,        (    )  2009 ,  1080  1440.

        .

      ( )?     ?
        6%  6500   ?

----------


## L

-        -               ?

----------


## .

" " http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=22

----------


## Vayolet

?  :Frown:

----------


## .

> 1 . - 19443,15 .   1167 .


     ?       :Frown:     ,   ?  :Frown:      ,   .    070 ?    4

----------


## Vayolet

> ?          ,   ?      ,   .    070 ?    4


,  ,   .    070,       .          ?

----------


## .

, .

----------


## Vayolet



----------


## lightmaker-girl

,        -    ,    -   ....

 ,  , 6%  ,    21.11.2011 ,  26.12.2011     1796 (  ),   
 030,040,050,060,070, 090  ,080        
 210,240,260 - , 220,230,250,270    ,  
280  1796 

  ?

----------


## .

280,   ,    
  080    ,

----------

> , .


 !       2011       070    2010 .     2011     090    ?     070  2010        2011 ? .

----------


## .

> 2011     090    ?


,      090?        2011 ?

----------

,  060

----------


## .

.           .     ,

----------

> .           .     ,


!

----------


## lightmaker-girl

> 280,   ,    
>   080    ,


c !

----------


## Iv8

*..*,

*     .  2 :*
1)    ?
    2011, ,  15%,    30000 ( 10000  2,3,4 ),  120000,  90000.
   (  ):
 1:
040 - 100
050 - 200
060 - 
070 - 200
080 -    
090 - 300

 2:
210 - 30000
220 - 120000
230 - 
240 - 
250 - 90000
260 - 
270 - 300

2)       2     ( 2-  3- )  1000       ,    15%,        31      ?
1000   ,   .

 .

----------


## .

,     9   ?    4   ? 
      ,             ,     ,

----------


## Iv8

,       ...     ?
    ,     .

    , .

----------


## .

*Iv8*, -       .       040-050?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lenski

. .. , ,      ?
      ?

   ,      " "  :yes:

----------


## Iv8

-.... , ,    ,       :Frown: 
040  050    ?

----------


## .

.
  2012 
*Iv8*, ,

----------


## Iv8

070  ?

 1:
040 - -
050 - -
060 - -
070 - -
080 -    
090 - 300

 2:
210 - 30000
220 - 120000
230 - 
240 - 
250 - 90000
260 - 
270 - 300

----------


## .

,

----------


## Iv8

*.*,   .

       " "?

----------


## .

.

----------

! , ,       (6%)?
:
1 .   450 000
. 450 000
9 . 450 000
     450 000
:
1 .   5 130
. 10 260
9 . 16 245
     27 223

 :
030  21 870
040  16 740
050  13 500

210  450 000
260  27 000
280  13 500

 060  070 
 !

----------

> 1 . 450 000
> . 450 000
> 9 . 450 000
>  450 000


   ,   ,        .   :Embarrassment:  




> :
> 030 21 870
> 040 16 740
> 050 13 500


   .

----------

,      ,  / (   )

----------


## .

,

----------


## goshya

, .       (6%).       182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110.         .     .    ,        2012.  4 .2011. ,   ?

----------


## .

> 182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110.


 




> .     .


       ,   




> ,        2012.  4 .2011.


   ?      
   ,  ,  .          .   .

----------


## Ladycharm

,     2011     060 (      )   ,    = . 260 - . 280 - . 050.
          ,    3 (        3 ),    (    3 )          060   ,   (??)           2011 .      ???  ,    ??     .

p.s    , ,     , 6%

----------


## .

.    
  .           .

----------


## elena cat

, ,    :

1-   653   ( )
   1540-653=887    ( )
9    2010- 50% 1005 = 1005-1540=-535  
      2415- 50% 1207 = 1208-1005=203 

   :
 30  653
 40  1540
 50  1540
 260  2415
 280  1207
    070  332

 ,        :
 30   653
 40   1540
 50   1005
 260  2415
 280  1207
   60   203

?           ,            332?

----------


## .

,

----------


## elena cat

!

----------


## goshya

.!!! 
            ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## goshya

?

----------


## .

.      ,         .
   ,     ,

----------


## lenski

, . , .

    ,    :
9 ,    33000
,    35000.

 :
9  050  35000?

----------


## .

33000

----------


## lenski

,   
  060 " ,    "
. 260 -050.      35000,   33000 = 140 000-33000= 107000,    105 000??

  070"       "
 050- 260 "    "
 2000

  .   :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,     6%.                                        21  2011.                                           
   1.-0                                                                                
2.-1000000\6.-1000000 
3.-189000\9.-1189000 
4.-970000\-2159000

   22  2012.   16159.56 (   12597,51 ..    21,03,11.)

240-2159000
260-129540
280-12597

30-0
40-60000
50-71340
60-45603

----------


## .

*lenski*,      060  070
  ,     .

----------


## .

**,

----------


## lenski

> *lenski*,      060  070
>   ,     .


  :

050 33000
060 "  : 107000.

   105 000, ..  9   35000. ?

----------


## .



----------

,  :
3.    030-050   6%          , ,    (       )

       2012 ,  .        ?    280  ?


  :        ,  .    .      ()       5000,        .      .   ? 
    ,                  ?

  ,    .           .   "  ",      (   6%)?          ?            ?          ?

----------


## 12

.  ,          030, 040  050         9 ? ( 2009  2010) ???

----------


## lenski

,    34
  .  210? ?

    -,          .

----------

> **,


.

----------

> ,    34
>   .  210? ?
> 
>     -,          .


34, 210, .280   ()

----------

:
1  920
 2242
9 .  4740

   :
162

       4578 ?

.  152591
   9155
  ,     4577 ( 50%  9155)


    :
1  824
  1203
  2915
  3999
     .     .           .
   4740-162=4363 ???
  2012         ,         !?

   ?
    ,               ?

----------


## gugusya

, ,      ,   ,      ,       ?

----------


## Storn

> ,               ?






> , ,      ,   ,      ,      ?


 ""...

----------

*Storn*,    ?
     ?

----------


## .

> 4740-162=4363 ???


   .       .  4578.  ,      .    ,

----------

,   ..
  4578 (  4740-162) -   = -4363! )))

----------


## .

> 4740-162


    )

----------

> )


,  ? )))    !       -  ?
       !

----------

, ,    1  2011    2010,   4  -  2011,     030, 040, 050   6%  ( )    ?     280      ,   1 - ,    ,   ,    2011  4 ?

----------


## .

2010    2010

----------


## NSol

, !
  , :       ? , ,     Excel  ,   -....

----------


## NSol

, !
  , :       ? , ,     Excel  ,   -....
    ,     . ?

----------

1

----------

, , 
1.            .
2.   , ..    ,      .

----------


## ole_777

!  6%.   1,2  3 .  .  4- . 950500.   57030.     3  4 . 57740,80.   280     57740,80  28515.?    060   28515 .

----------

280-28515

60-28515

----------


## ole_777

**,  !!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Vayolet

, ,     .     ,   .       .  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Vayolet

> .


,

----------


## masha timoshina

,          ! , , !


1  - 483680
1  - 1950416
9  - 1950416
1  - 2323143,28

  : ( ,         :Smilie: )
1  13510 (+)
1  2650 (+)

     30,40,50           , ?     :

30-24981
40-108945
50-104905
60-18324

 ,   50   40 -    ?     -   ?..

----------

30 - 25644
  .

----------


## masha timoshina

> 30 - 25644
>   .


 ?      1/4  16160,   4040,     3376...

----------

10392+3117.60+0.00+0.00
 2598+779.40+402.69+259.80
    2598+779.40+0+0=3377

----------


## masha timoshina

> 10392+3117.60+0.00+0.00
>  2598+779.40+402.69+259.80
>     2598+779.40+0+0=3377


  !   ?..  ...
  !

----------


## leika_katerina

, ,    6% . 

1.-1380418,52
6 .-1359662,50
9 .-1554428,46
-1481541,13
     294277
030-41413
040-82203
050-128836
060-44446

210-5776051
240-5776051
260-346563
280-173281

    020-182 105 01 01 101 1000 110

----------


## .

,      ,

----------


## leika_katerina

> ,


     2010,      ..    (++):
-27383 (  2010.)
-42509
-35765
-34055
-34024
-39590
-35331
-32707
-34104
-31805
-32111
-30716
 (  2011.)-30291

----------


## .

> -27383 (  2010.)


       2010 
,        50%  ,     .

----------


## Iv8

, ,               :

  18210501050011000110 ...  .00.2011 
  ,      

   nalog.ru, ,          " ".    ?

----------


## .

,     2012

----------

,  (((      6% .   25.10.2011
030 - 0
040 - 0
050 - 0
060 - 1956 ?
070 - ???  
   4  - 65205     210  240
260 - 65205*0,06 = 3912?
     31.12.2011   2997 ,   50%  260          280 - 1956?     ?

----------


## .

> 280 - 1956?

----------

,     ))

----------


## OKOLA

!
 .    (6%).
        2011.    c     .
1.  -    (   ).  -   1 .  .
   ,          :
201 ( )  - 6%
210 (  ) -   
220 (  ) -   
   -   0.
        ?
2.   ,      ?   2011,   2012.
3.   -   .
    ?

, .  .  - .
 .

----------


## .

> ,          :


 -   ?        (    ,     )
  -  .      ,       
     6%  .        . 
  ,  .201





> 2.   ,      ?   2011,   2012.


     .     .     




> -   .


 ?    ?

----------


## OKOLA

..   : 1.  ()  2.      ()? 
     ,    , ?

     .

  . .

 -   ?

 !

----------

> ..   : 1.  ()  2.      ()?


 ,      :yes: 




> ,    , ?


 ( 1.5 )




> .


  :yes:

----------


## OKOLA

> ,     
> 
>  ( 1.5 )



 ( 1.5 )

      ,    ,  ,    . ?])

----------

*OKOLA*, ,
(, , , , "    ")
, ,

----------


## e-art

:
     6%
  1 . - 69730
  2 . - 57532
  3 . - 36133
4 . - 0
   163395
   4 . 16161
. 030 - 4184
. 040 - 7636
. 050 - 9804

     . 060, 070?
 !

----------

260  280?



> . 060, 070?


. . 4.7-4.8 



 060 = 4902

----------

> . 060, 070?


060 = 
070 = 4902

----------

** , !   :yes:

----------


## e-art

> 060 = 
> 070 = 4902


  ,       ...        
   :
 070:
 . 001 = "1": . 050 - (. 260 - . 280),  . 260 - . 280 - . 050 < 0
   .  :
9804 (050) - (9804 - ??? ( . 280   16161)) =
  50%   , .. 4902,   4902.  ?

   .        4902  .      2  .          ?

----------

> . 280   16161


   :



> ...  ..., ** 
> (     50%)


..  ,   
280 = 4902




> ?


  :yes: 




> ?


. 78  ,

----------


## Elena_M_U

.    .   .   , ..      ,       .

  6%,   09.11.2011 .,  ,     (  ).

001 - 1
010 - 
020 - 
030 - ? 
040 - ?
050 - ?
060 - 
070 - ???
080 -  
090 -  


201  - 06.0
210 - 
220 -   (  ?)
230 -   (  ?)
240 - 
250 -   (  ?)
260 - 
270 -   9  ?)
280 - ???

.:
1. .   - 1 732,00 .
2. .  . - 519,60 .
3.  ..  - 268,16 .
4. ..  - 173,20 .

 !

----------


## OKOLA

> *OKOLA*, ,
> (, , , , "    ")
> , ,


   !

----------


## ElenaKV

.   :
- -   2011 .      ,       ..
 ,    (:,   ..)  2011 ,  !
, ,     ,               ?
!

----------


## .

?

----------


## ElenaKV

> ?


     ,        /,   ...  -   ))    .
          -  ? :Redface: 
 :   ? - ? :Smilie:

----------


## 2009

,      ,          

. 030      1 , . 040      1  , . 050      9  

:     . 050,   9     ?
1  -  1  (  . 070    " ")
2  -  (   ?)

----------


## .

> /,   ...  -   ))


  .        ?   ,   . 





> :     . 050,   9     ?


      9 .

----------


## 2009

"           ,         (),    .      ,     ,     10.07.2007. 62  20.01.2012."

      ?    ()  ?      ????

----------


## 2009

*.*,    9  ( - )*15%  ?    ,   050         ?

   ?   1 ?

----------


## ElenaKV

> .        ?   ,   .


  ,  ,    ..  ,    :Wink: ?

----------


## .

> .,    9  ( - )*15%  ?


  -       .     9     . 
     9    15% (      ),    050

----------


## .

> ,  ,    ..  ,


    ,     ?

----------

> ,     ?


,    . .2 .55 



> ,      1   31 ,               ,    .

----------


## ElenaKV

[QUOTE= [/QUOTE]

,     ?

----------


## Olka_m

,  !
   - ,  6%  . 
   2009 .    2009  2010  .    , .       . .        .  ()   ,      .       ,   . .   ,  -       ?
2009 .     27012,00
 27012,00  ( 2010)
 .  ( .) 7274,00
 .   2009   2009  3525,  2009   2010  3750.   .   2009  3525+3750=7275
  .   2009        7275,      7275.

2010      17973,00
 17973,00 ( 2011)

 .  (.) 12002,76
 .   2010   2010  7274,40,  2010   2011  4728,36
  .  2010  7274,40+4728,36=12002,76
   .    .    8986 (50%  17973)
   8986.

   2  7275+8986=16261.

2011 .      23385.
.  16159,56
    ,  .     .
     ,    ,        .,     23385-16261=7124. 
        ?

----------

> ,     ?


 "" =   ,  .

----------


## .

.

----------

*Elena_M_U*,     ,   ,

----------


## ElenaKV

!     ,   )))

----------


## Elena_M_U

** , !

----------

,    .  , ,       6%      ...
             ,      ,     ,               .  ,       2 ,  6%,     ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Milana2010

,  ,    030, 040  050.          ( 1  )? 
  ,   1-             (),     030    (--)*0,15, ? 
 2  3     ,      4. ..  040  050    (-)?   ?  .

----------

> ,


 ,                    ?

----------


## Andyko

** ,       ?

----------


## Milana2010

,             .

----------


## Elena_M_U

,   .
     (    ).

----------


## .

*Milana2010*,     .    ,    .    -  ?




> .


 - .           1 ,     ,   .        
 -     2010 ?

----------


## Milana2010

,         030, 040  050      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Milana2010

,  2010      793,67.,        396,35.,       1    ,   .             230?

----------


## Valeriya V

,   : 
  ,      -  ,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

!!!! .  - 15% .    2011,    1, .030,040,050,       ,         .  070      ?     2, 
.201-----------------15%
.210-----------------160435
.220-----------------224125
.230-----------------?
.240-----------------?
,250-----------------63690    ( ???)
,270-----------------1605(  ?)
,280-----------------13119( 8 ,   )        ?       .   .  :yes:

----------


## Milana2010

,        I   010, 020  030  -                  .     .   793 .  396 -    . 
  :
040 -  (010-020-030),  030  (793-396),       2011 . 
        ,      ? ,            !  .

----------

6%         16156
 61182
  2241
   (61182*6%=3671,      = 1838)
..   403

----------


## .

> ,  2010      793,67.,        396,35.


 



> 230?


        .

----------


## .

*Milana2010*,        :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,


  ?    ? 



> ,280-----------------13119


      6%



> ,270-----------------1605


1604

----------


## .

> 6%         16156
>  61182
>   2241
>    (61182*6%=3671,      = 1838)
> ..   403


    1835 .  405

----------

,   (       )        ?     1605  1604( ?)

----------

> 1605  1604( ?)


  , .

----------


## .

1604
      1 , 1   9 ?

----------

> 1604
>       1 , 1   9 ?


    ----160435
----------------------224125

----------


## .

> ----160435


 .           1   9 ?  :Smilie:

----------

6% 
1-386230
2-241070/ - 627300
3- 0      /9 - 627300
4- 0     /   - 627300
    10.03.2012.

240 - 627300
260 - 37638
280 - 16160

030 - 23174
040 - 37638
050 - 37638
     070 - 16160
  ????

----------

> .           1   9 ?


    ,  ,             .    ,       .      ?        ?      ,..      .     ,  ,    .

----------


## .

> ,             .    ,


,    :Smilie:  




> ?


  .      .     .      .

----------


## .

> 6% 
> 1-386230
> 2-241070/ - 627300
> 3- 0      /9 - 627300
> 4- 0     /   - 627300
>     10.03.2012.
> 
> 240 - 627300
> 260 - 37638
> ...


,

----------

> 6% 
> 1-386230
> 2-241070/ - 627300
> 3- 0      /9 - 627300
> 4- 0     /   - 627300
>     10.03.2012.
> 
> 240 - 627300
> 260 - 37638
> ...


..  040  050   ?      3  4 ?

----------

> 040  050   ?


 



> 3  4 ?


..    3   :yes:

----------


## 2012

!     , .    , . ()    . ,    ,    ,   ,   .        ,  :
1.     ( 30.04.2012)
2.    .
3.      (20.01.2012)
    ?              ?  !  :Smilie:

----------

> ()    .
>  ,    ,   
>    ,   .


 ?!
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=53631559




> ,  :
> 1.     ( 30.04.2012)
> 2.    .
> 3.      (20.01.2012)


1.  , ,    :    -4-3/12847@  08.08.2011
2. .
3.    ,   
4. -,   




> ?


   - 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=436183

----------

> [b]
>  - .           1 ,     ,   .        
>  -     2010 ?


      ,    ,       ,          ...
    ,        ,                 ,        .          ?

----------

11  ,             ,       ...

----------


## .

** ,      1     ,           . .. 1   1/4  , 1   1/2  ..
        2011 ,     ,     
     ,

----------


## Kadabra

,     :

    6%

   2011:
1 - 27564,88
2 - 46286,24
3 - 58353,96
4 - 108344,04
    10.06.2011.

240 - 108344
260 - 6501
280 - 3250

030 - 1654
040 - 1389 (  50%)
050 - 1751 (  50%)

060 - 1500

,  , ,   040  050 .  040    ,  030

      :

030 - 1654
040 - 2777
050 - 3501

070 - 251

 ,   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

.
. 3 . 346.21   - ,      ,  **  ... 
**  *( *  ),    (**) ,           ,            ,   ,           , * (   )   *  ...

----------


## elenah9

,  ( 6%)     .   ,    ,   .   ,    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    ?


.

----------


## elenah9

..       ?       ,     ?     , ..

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


,       (          ).   ,     ,     (  - ).



> , ..


        ,     (       ).



> ..       ?


, .  ?   .

----------


## Kadabra

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=2698




> .
> . 3 . 346.21   - ,      ,  **  ... 
> **  *( *  ),    (**) ,           ,            ,   ,           , * (   )   *  ...


   . 
  .    - "  , ". 
:     ? 
? ? ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> :     ?


   .

----------


## algebra

! , ,       , ,     100 000 ,        1 0 0 0 0 0 ,      ? = 1 0 0 0 0 0 , 0 0 ??     ? (   ??)  !

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


.   .



> 1 0 0 0 0 0


     .



> ? (   ??)


  .

----------


## algebra

::nyear:: 

!

----------


## Kadabra

> .


    ,     ,   .
  ,   .

       .
    .
    :       030, 040, 050    .
 ,                 .

 ,     ,   .  ,               .  :Frown:  
   ,   ,    ,     , , , . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,     ,   .


    .



> .


           .               ,      , ,   .         .

----------


## Kadabra

> .
> 
>            .               ,      , ,   .         .


  !

   .
   ,     ,     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


   ,     .     ,    ,  .

----------


## Kadabra

> ,     .     ,    ,  .


 ,    !

----------


## Makc-777

1     10200           10200
2     18240   8078      10160,22
3     12900   4039      8860,11
4     20526   4039      16486,11

 ?
                2 ?


030
040
050
060

.

----------

> ** ,      1     ,           . .. 1   1/4  , 1   1/2  ..
>         2011 ,     ,     
>      ,


 !

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1  10200  10200
> 2  18240 8078 10160,22
> 3  12900 4039 8860,11
> 4  20526 4039 16486,11
> 
>  ?
>                 2 ?
> 
> 
> ...


    ?

----------

*Makc-777*,       
   :  , , 9 , 
:
*1*  10200
** 28440

 ,  28440 - 8078 = 20362       
20362 - 10200 (   1 ) = 10162      . .

     ,   ,

----------


## Makc-777

-------------------..
1    170000-6%= 10200                    10200,00
2    304000-6%= 18240     8078             10160,22
3    215000-6%= 12900     4039              8860,11
4    342100-6%= 20526     4039             16486,11

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1  170000-6%= 10200  10200
> 2  304000-6%= 18240 8078 10160,22
> 3  215000-6%= 12900 4039 8860,11
> 4  342100-6%= 20526 4039 16486,11


  1 ,   .., 
030  10200
040  9120
050  6450
060  3813

   ( )  = 20526-     .

----------

> 1 ,   .


 ,   ,  3 . < 2 .  :Confused: 

 040 9120  ,    8078...

----------


## Makc-777

> -------------------..
> 1    170000-6%= 10200                    10200,00
> 2    304000-6%= 18240     8078             10160,22
> 3    215000-6%= 12900     4039              8860,11
> 4    342100-6%= 20526     4039             16486,11


030 10200
040 28440  20362
050 41340  29223
060 4360

?

----------

> 040 28440
> 050 41340


 




> 20362
>   29223


 ?




> 060 4360


   260   ?

----------


## Makc-777

030 10200
040 28440  20362 (28440-8078=20362    )
050 41340  29223 (   )
060 4360

?[/QUOTE]

4360    "  . 001 = "1": . 260 - . 280 - . 050"

260      2011                ,   6%

----------

> 260      2011


 :Big Grin:    ,      ?


[. 60] = [. 260] - 16156 - 41340 = 4360

[. 260] = 61856 ???

(170000 + 304000 + 215000 +342100) * 0,06 = 618*6*6

----------


## Makc-777

61860

----------

*Makc-777*,  ?   ?  ?




> (170000 + 304000 + 215000 +342100) * 0,06 = 61866

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   ,  3 . < 2 .


-  , ,      .

----------

*echinaceabel*,    :yes:   ,  ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> echinaceabel,     ,  ...


  ,          - .  :Smilie:

----------


## Makc-777

61866

  ?
030 10200
040 28440 
050 41340 
060 4360

  ?
030 10200
040 20362
050 29223
060 4360

----------

> 61866



61866 - 16156 - 41340 = 43*7*0

 :
030 10200040 20362050 29223060 4370

----------


## echinaceabel

> 060 4370


?

----------

*echinaceabel*,     260:

618*5*6 --> 4360

 618*6*6 --> 4370

----------

030 = 10200
040 = 20360
050 = 29220
060 = 16486

210 = 1031100
240 = 1031100
260 = 61866
280 = 16160

----------


## echinaceabel

210 1031100
260 61866
280 16156,
060 16487,     210-280-050, .. 61866-16156--29223.    .

----------


## Makc-777

030, 040, 050       ..

----------

> 060 = 16486


!  -   16487 
 280 = 16160  050 = 29220 ?

 
  260   050 (41340  29220)

** , *echinaceabel*, 

*Makc-777*, 4370 -

----------


## echinaceabel

> -   16487


  ,     16156,    16160 (      ).

----------

> 210 1031100
> 260 61866
> 280 16156,
> 060 16487,     210-280-050, .. 61866-16156--29223.    .

----------

> 


      :



> 1  -
> 2  8078
> 3  4039
> 4  4039


 16156

----------

:

030 = 10200
040 = 20360 (28440 - 8078)
050 = 29223 (41340 - 8078 - 4039)
060 = 16487 (61866 - 16156 - 29223)

210 = 1031100
240 = 1031100 (170000 + 304000 + 215000 + 342100)
260 = 61866
280 = 16156 (8078 + 4039 + 4039)

----------

*Makc-777*,     ( )?

----------


## Makc-777

280 16156  16160?
  16159,56

----------

> 280 16156  16160?
>   16159,56


16159,    *.*    .
*16160*.

----------

> 16159,56


  :Smilie:      ? 8079,78 --> 8078

 : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=53635417

** ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Makc-777

030 10200
040 20360
050 29220  29223
060 16486  16487
280 16160

----------

*Makc-777*, --> 


> 030 = 10200
> 040 = 20360
> 050 = 29220
> 060 = 16486
> 
> 210 = 1031100
> 240 = 1031100
> 260 = 61866
> 280 = 16160

----------


## Makc-777



----------

6%
  -  -   .
030 - 0
040 - 0 
050 - 0
060 - 3879
080 -   ?

210 - 129313
240 - 129313
260 - 7759
280 - 3879 (  16.159,        50%  260 -   )

  ,    7759/2 = 3879.5

----------


## .

,   ?    ,         030-050  
     3879+3879  775*9*

----------

*.* ,     4 ,       !    030-050 - .
,   ...   :Embarrassment:    3879.5???

----------


## .

.060 3880

----------

*.*, !!!

----------

,       2011    ? (   050  070)


030 - 307433 
040 - 560297 
050 - 287106  ( 9   38834410,5.  36920371,14)

060 - --------------

070 - 287106  

090 588595  ( 2011.  58859480,35,  57469169,65)

.

----------

> ,     ...


.

----------

287106 ?.  ,    1  560297-287106=273191   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 287106 ?.  ,    1  560297-287106=273191   ?


,     .           .

----------


## Linysik_1

,   .230      . 030          ? 

 2010
 1537896
 1542746
 4850
   15379,

   2011,       . 230 4850      .   .,    15379.
  , ..        2011.  .

----------


## Linysik_1

2010
 1537896
 1542746
 4850
   15379,

 2011
 2916946
 2714051
.   202895

    . 230     4850,    2011      29707,  ?
      030 .  15379,   040      187516,      15 %       ,       030  .040   ....         ?

----------


## .

> 2011,       . 230 4850


      -  ,        .     4850,    4850.
       (       )       .        
     ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## dfvgbh_70

,      6% 
   1-109000,2-24000,3-55000,4-180500.  3.   -16159    1-109000,-133000,9-188000,-3685000. 1-6540,-7980,9-11280,-22110. 210-368500,240-368500,260-22110,280-11055,030 -6540,040-7980,050-5640, 060-5415    030-6540,040-7980,050-9630,060-1425

----------


## .

030 - 6540
040 - 7980
050 - 5640 
060 - 5415

----------


## SSS21

. , ,    080.  1   182 105 010 500 110 00100    .
  ,   2011       182 105 010 300 110 00100
  ?

----------


## .

*SSS21*,   ?   ?  :Smilie: 
   ,

----------


## dfvgbh_70

. , . ,,    5415   060,    ,     ,      1425.   060 : ,    .

----------


## .

.

----------

> 182 105 010 500 110 00*100*


 110    ?!

http://www.klerk.ru/appendixes/258104/

----------


## dfvgbh_70

.,  .

----------

.     ,      ,      .              ,  .          . ?

----------

,          15%
  1 .2011     73053 *15% = 10958 . ( 1471704,  1398650)
1    193961*15%=29094 ( 3487204  3293242)
9   276152*15%=41423 ( 5746205  5470052)
12    9162390*1%=91624 ( 9162390  9573759)

   25.04.11     10958
 25.07.11 - 18136
 25.10.11 - 12329



030 -10958
040 - 29094
050 - 41423
070 - 41423
090 - 91624

 ?

     1%  15%       15% ? ..         -   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 25.04.11     10958
>  25.07.11 - 18136
>  25.10.11 - 12329
> 
> 
> 
> 030 -10958
> 040 - 29094
> 050 - 41423
> ...


  :yes: 



> 1%  15%       15% ?


  :yes: 



> -   ?


  :yes:

----------

,      6% 

1-42172,
2-32092,
3-60112,
4-27257. 
 4 .   -16159 
  1-42172,-74264,9-134375,-161633.
    .
 210-161633,
240-161633,
260-9698,
280-4849,

030 -2531,
040-4456,
050-8063, 
060-4849

----------


## .

030 - 2530
040-4456,
050-8063
060 - 
070 - 3214

----------


## manohar

> 


     ?!

----------


## .



----------

> 030 - 2530
> 040-4456,
> 050-8063
> 060 - 
> 070 - 3214


       2011?

----------

> 030 - 2530
> 040-4456,
> 050-8063
> 060 - 
> 070 - 3214


  ?      
030
040
050
      2011    ????

----------


## .

....   ,  10         :Frown:      .    (  ),    .
   ,     .  260   280

----------


## Mousy

,  2011  .   ,
     ,           ,     2011 ,  ?    001  1-  ? (    -)
  2011    ?

----------


## .

> 2011 ,  ?







> 001  1-  ? (    -)








> 2011    ?


   .

----------


## Mousy

:yes:

----------

:Dezl: 

 !

    2011    .    6%.     ,   2011     , , . 

  !!!!!

 20  2012.      ,      ... !  :Confused: 

  1        6%.

:
1.            ?
2. ,         6%?
(    ...)

        ...

----------


## algebra

,      .  (  10%)        ,    , ,     , .       4.28.3.
   , :  .    "    "      ,    ,     .   ???
!

----------

> 1.            ?


    ,   .




> , ,


 




> ,    ,     . 
>   ?


        , 
*     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Vayolet

> 


        .   -    ,   ,     .    .

----------


## algebra

> 


   ,    ,     ,    ...   , 




> ,


- ,  ,       :Frown:

----------

*Vayolet*,    -   ,
       -   ,
    ,   , -   !
 :War: 




> ,


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


  - . 346.23 
    - . 80 
  -  02.01.002  

    -   (  )

----------


## Vayolet

** ,    ,       -   . ,  .

----------


## 03101981

,       2011  (  15% -   ),  2010   .              ,     . 2011    90000, 50000,    2010   60000

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,     . 2011    90000, 50000,    2010   60000


  10  ,   (  )      -   .     -             2011.

----------


## .

* 03101981*,   !

----------


## 03101981

[b]echinaceabel   ?

----------


## 03101981

> * 03101981*,   !


. .,   ?

----------


## .

?       2011 ,  .     50   
   10 
       ,

----------


## emish05

!  ,     .  .
  (6%). 
 1  69860,00.    .
 99800,00.    .
9  99800,00.    9234,00
 99800,00.    .

030 - 4192
040 - 5988
050 - 2994
060 - 0
210 - 99800
240 - 99800
260 - 5988
280 - 2994

----------


## .



----------


## sashkud

! ,     .               .   2011  - ,        .  ,          .
  (6%)- -. 
 1  173334.    .
 184451.    .
9  194799.    .
 755873.      16 159,56.

030 - 10400
040 - 21467
050 - 33155
060 - 
070 -  3962
210 -755873
240 - 755873
260 - 45352
280 - 16159,56
   070 - 3962?       ???

----------


## .

,  ?   




> 070 - 3962?


  .     ,

----------

!!! !!    ???   ,           ?

----------


## .

.      ,      ?

----------

????, ,        !!!  ,         ?

----------


## .

> ??


     ?        .  ,         .   ,    ?

----------

!         ...  -   ((((

----------


## .

.      .     ,   
      .      ,

----------

, !!!!  !!!

----------


## emish05

> 


. !

----------


## Silencez

!  - .  6%.

 2010    .         (, , ),  .     2011     2010 ,    2011     2010 .     2010 ,       (, , ).   (  )      ,       2011  (   2010),       2010    .

     (  ).     2011             (, , ).    2012       , ,     2011   ....       2011    .

,       2011  ( !).
  .

1.        ?

2.  ,       - ,    2011  2010?  ,     2012  2011?

   ,  "        (             )".   ,     ,    2012   2011,   ,    ?  ,           ,          ?

3.      2012   2011 ,     ,    030-060      1/4, 1/2, 3/4  4/4    ?

     :

 210 =  240 = 444653
 260 = 26679
 280 = 10392,00 (  )
	   + 1039,20 ()
	   + 1610,76 ()
           = 13041,96 = () 13041 .

(1/4  13041 = 3260,25)

 030 = 6931 (  1  * 6%)
           - 3260 ( 1/4  )
           = 3671 

 040 = 12119 (   * 6%)
           - 6059 ( 2/4   = 6520,    50%,   12119 / 2 = 6059. ?)
           = 6060 

 050 = 16887 (  9  * 6%)
           - 8443 ( 3/4   = 9780,    50%,   16887 / 2 = 8443. ?)
           = 8444 

 060 = 26679 ( 060)
           - 13041 ( 280)
           - 8444 ( 050)
           = 5194 

       ?

4.    2012  2011    ,    ,   2011  2010 ,      ?
       ?


, , . ,     ,      ,      -    . !!

    .    .  ٨ !

----------


## .

> ,       2011  (   2010),       2010    .


  :Frown: 




> ,     ,    2012   2011,   ,    ?







> ,    030-060      1/4, 1/2, 3/4  4/4    ?


.        2011 ,      1/4   1  2011 (       1 ),         .           




> 10392,00 (  )
> 	   + 1039,20 ()
> 	   + 1610,76 ()
>            = 13041,96 = () 13041 .


    ?

----------


## Silencez

!!!!




> 


!




> 


   !





> ?


- ,    ?  ?

     .





> .        2011 ,      1/4   1  2011 (       1 ),         .


   -  -.

 , ,   -        :

 210 =  240 = 444653
 260 = 26679
 280 = 10392,00 (  )
	   + 1039,20 ()
	   + 1610,76 ()
           + 3117,60 (  )
           = 16159,56 = (   50% = 26679 / 2 = ) 13339 .

 030 = 6931 (  1  * 6%)

 040 = 12119 (   * 6%)

 050 = 16887 (  9  * 6%)

 060 = 26679 ( 060)
           - 13339 ( 280)
           - 16887 ( 050)
           = -3547 

,        ?   070?       ?       3547?

      ? 16887?  16887 - 3547 = 13340 ? -  ,     .

         280    13339 => (13339 - 3547),     060  0 ?

----------


## .

> - ,    ?  ?


  :Smilie: 
  070  3547.     ,     .  - ?     ?      :Smilie: 
  2010 ,       2010   ,      2010

----------


## Silencez

> 070  3547.     ,     .  - ?     ?


,  .  :Smilie:  !    .

,      -      ,   -   16887 ? ?  :Smilie: 




> 2010 ,       2010   ,      2010


!      ,    ....   ?        (2012)?   2011         (        2010 ,   ?) ?

----------


## .

> ,   -   16887 ? ?


           260   280.      ,      




> ,    ....   ?


 
  2011  .        .  /     .     -  -  
 ,   ))       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Silencez

> 260   280.      ,


. 13340 . !    !      .  :Smilie: 





> 2011  .        .  /     .     -  -  
>  ,   ))


!     .  :Smilie:  !  !  :Smilie: 

,     ?  :Smilie:    ,    2010         24300        .   ,     ,     -  .     ,   .    -  21000.   3   .
   ,     - 13340  -      3 ?       (13340 - 3000 = ) 10340    ?   ,          ""  3    . ?

----------


## .

*Silencez*,            ,     .       ,         :Smilie:  
   ,   ,     
    ,         .      ( 3 ). 
              .

----------


## Silencez

.,     !   !   .

----------


## Asdfghj456

.   ,    .   15% 
1           2 800 000()-2 200 000()=     600 000      90 000()-  030
  5 000 000()-4 500 000() =    500 000      75 000()-  040
9 -         7 200 000()-6 700 000() =    500 000      75 000()-  050 =  070
            11 100 000()-10 570 000() = 530 000      79 500()
   min  = 111 0000  090

 90 000   15%.   .   .       ?

----------

....
 210   1466900
 240   1466900
 260   88014 
  1 . 442200    19717
  2 .421600     18309
  3.193100    21798
  4.410000  25617,41

(   )


   ,  (((
030   13266 
040    25914
050  31707

060  12300

 070  .

?

----------


## .

> .   .       ?


    ,            ,

----------


## .

> ....
>  210   1466900
>  240   1466900
>  260   88014 
>   1 . 442200    19717
>   2 .421600     18309
>   3.193100    21798
>   4.410000  25617,41
> 
> ...


 ,     ,         ?        .       ,   ?  :Frown:

----------

:
 1 . 19717
 2 .  18309
 3.  21798
 4   25617,41

----------

,  ,   !!!!!!!
 1 . 19717
 2 .  18309
 3.  21798
 4   25617,41

----------


## .

**,    ,   ,           :Frown:          ,  1 , 9   ?

----------

1 442200   19717
  /863800   38026
  9 1056900   59824
  1466900   85441,41

----------


## .



----------

)

----------

.
   ...

1. .      816       122  2500
2. . 228159    34224  0
3. . 102544    15382  1750
4. .  91590     13379  0


030    122
040 34224
050 15382  0??
060 ------
070   1643

----------


## .

**,     , ?      !




> , * 1 , 9   ?*


  ?  :Frown:

----------

....    .. 
 .
   ...

1.         . 816   122  2500
.. . 228159   34224  0
9    . 102544   15382  1750
        . 91590   13379  0


030 122
040 34224
050 15382  0??
060 ------
070 1643

----------

1     ,    ???      - ,   .   ,   -

----------


## .

050  15382

----------



----------


## 03101981

. ,    ? 15%.       298470.   2011:  210 2394584,  220 2297835,  230 298470,  270 23946.

----------

* 03101981*, , .




> 230 298470


  298   ?!
. 5.4

----------


## 03101981

> * 03101981*, , .
> 
> 
>   298   ?!
> . 5.4


[quote=" ;53643627"]  298   ?!
        .   298470,  2011 2394584,  2011 2297835.

----------


## .

96749,       298470    .     96749.    . 
   ,

----------


## 03101981

.,    210 2394584 ( 2011),   220 2297835 ( 2011),   230 96749.  ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> 96749,       298470    .     96749.    . 
>    ,


    30%  ?       :write:

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

> 


 !       -    :Wow: 
  ?   030   I    "     .   .  .   ..".              .        15%,          .                 2010.    030...        ,       ?

----------


## .

, .   ,    ?        2010 .    2010   0 ( ),        .      .030.

----------

> , .   ,    ?        2010 .    2010   0 ( ),        .      .030.


   !
  ,        ,      1 . 2012.    ?..   ""    15%   50,     ,           .                 " ",    :Wow:

----------

! 
     2011          . ! 
        .
       ,    ! 
    ?

----------

> ! 
>      2011          . ! 
>         .
>        ,    ! 
>     ?


              ?      ,          10             ,      (     ).

----------

;
      ,        ,          ,       ! ..      2   1        ! 
    30000 . (- ,   150000 )

----------

,        .    (..  02 ),      .

----------


## 03101981

.  .

----------

,

     2011

1.     --------------
.. . 25528   1532  3247
9  . 118885   7133  5254
 . 184456   11067  0

    13469


030 -----------
040 1532
050 7133
060 ------
070 1599


        ?       9 ?

.

----------


## .

> 5254


   9    9  5254+3247?
     ,

----------

> 9    9  5254+3247?
>      ,


   ,   9 .  ,

----------


## .

.     8501?

----------

> .     8501?

----------


## .

9 ,    8501,   7133?

----------

> 9 ,    8501,   7133?


     ,         ,      .    ?

----------

!
 15%  2012   6%
1 . 2011   17775
 67474 .
9 . 125797
 97051 (   4  28746)


  56163
 9 . 35492

    5397
  97052   
      30153 +.
, .           ?        , ..  4    .
  ,        6%
!

----------

> ,         , 
>      .


       9   ,    "3  4 ",  ?
     - "", :

030 ---
040 1532
050 7133
060 ---
070 1599

240 184456
260 11067
280 5533




> 3247 + 5254 = 8501


8501 - (11067 - 5533) = 2967
 2967    , . 

,     ,       ?
*

----------


## Skazo4ka

,    :
 :
I 141377,5 *6%=8482,7     50%    8482,7 * 50%=4241
II 5510 *6%=330,6    -: 4241 +331=4572
III 1000*6%=60  / 4632
IV 1500*6%=90 /  4722 - 4632=90

:
 030 4241
040   4572
050   4632
060    90

210     149388
240      149388
260      8963
280      4241
 ?
  2.  1    4241,  4333 (  ).   92   -    ?          1  2012?

----------


## .

> 30153 +.


 .          ,  .

----------


## .

> 030 4241


4242
        ? 

     ,        :Frown:

----------


## Skazo4ka

> 4242
>         ? 
> 
>      ,


   ( -). ,     ,         )))

----------


## .



----------


## Skazo4ka

*.*,            .                    :Smilie:

----------

,    (15%)  2011     (  ),   2011   /   30 .        ,    .    ?  30 .     ?   ,   182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110?     2011    ,         ?

----------


## .

> 30 .


 




> ?


      2012 
,

----------


## Zinaida86

,  !   ,       .  ,   .   2011,         9 ,      050 - 6 494 ,      7600.   ,      070,   ,      6 494  7600.     .

----------

*Zinaida86*,   :


>

----------


## .

*Zinaida86*,        ,    ,   .      .         ?  :Frown: 
     060-070    .     ,     2

----------


## stdio

-,  .    .

001  1
030  5504
040  33657
050  52440
*060  18963*
210  1450675
240  1450675
260  87041
280  15638

?
     . ?      6%.
         ?
  ?   -     .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


  :yes: 



> 6%


  :yes: 



> 


  :yes:  



> ?


  :yes:

----------

1  - 15 ,          2    1 ?        16  -    .  2 ?

----------


## Zinaida86

> *Zinaida86*,        ,    ,   .      .         ? 
>      060-070    .     ,     2


  .  ,     ,      060  070 - .

----------

> ,      060  070 - .


 :yes: 



> :
> 
> 060:  . 001 = "2": . 260 - . 050,  . 260 >= . 050  . 260 >= . 270
> 070:  . 001 = "2": . 050 - . 260, ... . 050,  . 260 < . 270





> 4.8.    070        .
> ...
> ,      , 
>    ,      
>     050  260,
>       050       260 
>       270         260,
>        050, 
>       260       270.

----------


## .

> 1  - 15 ,          2    1 ?        16  -    .  2 ?


15      .              , ..  25

----------


## _07

!      030,040,050. 
 :  3 569 008,50  3 064 234,67   50 477,00 (3 569 008,50-3064234,67 *10%)
:  10 065 018,34  12 032 484,71  ??? 
9 :  14 792 838,59  14 681 222,73   11 162 (14 792 838,59- 14681 222,73 *10%)
12 :  31 581 200,35  29 218 677,12    236 252 (31 581 200,35-29 218 677,12*10%)
     1 %

----------


## .

030 - 50477
040 - 
050 - 11162
070 - 11162
090  -

----------


## _07

> 030 - 50477
> 040 - 
> 050 - 11162
> 070 - 11162
> 090  -

----------


## Zinaida86

> 


  !
   ,    :
1)    050  6 494,       070? 
2)    2011    7 600,   ,       , ?
3)      ,    ,   ?

----------


## .

1. 
2. 
3. ,

----------


## ooolynx

,,    (15%)   10-12 .
   1%.    100000 .  .    ?      ?

----------


## .



----------


## ooolynx

,.

----------

, ,   .   2011   ,        .     060, 210?    ?   ? 
 . 280    ?
  !

----------

""?


> . 280    ?


,   (. 5.9 )
  ,    ,     



> 060, 210?    ?


. 2.12

----------

?        ?

----------

> ?


   100  -  (. 3, . 80  )

----------


## arcadagroup

,    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## arcadagroup

! !

----------


## arcadagroup

020  080?

----------


## .

?    ?

----------


## arcadagroup

> ?    ?


     2011 .

----------


## .

*arcadagroup*,   .     6%   020      080

----------


## arcadagroup

:
1.  : 0 (0-   ,  )
2.   34 (34- )
3.     : 120
?????

----------

1. : "0--" (. 3.3 )
2. 
3. ,

----------


## stdio

,    ?          ,   "0--" ?

----------

*stdio*,  (. 2.13),       
   -

----------

.    .       2011  -  ,   "-".  1    "".   ,        001 - 2?      
182 1 05 01021 01 1000 110	,   ,      ,     (    2011   ) ???
.

----------

> 001 - 2?
>      182 1 05 01021 01 1000 110

----------

,      . ,       2  3   ? ..                ? 
     ?

----------

> ,       2  3   ?


 ,      (. 2.12 ),
 ,    001 



> ?


 ** ,   =  



> ?


,       . 80  

   "" ,
  /,   " ",
 "    ,   ,   ,    "

----------

,    .

----------


## katyll

,
 ,      280    ,    ( 50%).    .
  ?   , ..     .
.

----------

> .          ,  .


, 
  ,  ,    4  ""  1 ,   9 .  .
      27 .   -       ?, ,   ... 
 . -      ,

----------


## manohar

,   .    ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

http://www.klerk.ru/calc/penaltyfee/

----------


## manohar

,

----------

. 
   4  2011  
 49117      16160 .
     060  070 ??

----------


## .

?          ,     :Frown:

----------



----------


## .

.           
 :Wink:

----------


## 78

.   ,   !!!

----------


## 78

,        ,    ,   ?        ,        . !

----------


## Andyko

> ,

----------


## akkotimbre

> .


  6%  ,
""  2011 28000  .
   16160 
   030, 040, 050... ?
      ?
        ?,
, ,   ...

----------


## .

> ,        . !


   ,      :Frown:

----------


## .

> 030, 040, 050... ?


   ,        .

----------


## 2012

> ?!
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=53631559
> 
> 
> 1.  , ,    :    -4-3/12847@  08.08.2011
> 2. .
> 3.    ,   
> 4. -,   
> 
> ...


 ,   ...

   !

----------


## katyll

> ,
>  ,      280    ,    ( 50%).    .
>   ?   , ..     .
> .


,    .     ,        .   ?      ,    ...

----------


## .

.

----------


## 2012

> ?!
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=53631559
> 
> 1.  , ,    :    -4-3/12847@  08.08.2011
> 2. .
> 3.    ,   
> 4. -,   
> 
>    - 
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=436183


,  ,  !

      2010 ,  ?    , ,    .

 .    .
   !!! :Smilie:

----------


## katyll

.

----------


## akkotimbre

> ,        .


       =16160 
      .
   ,

----------

> ?


   ()



> ,

----------


## .

*akkotimbre*,   ,           .        
28000 -    ?

----------


## akkotimbre

28000- !))

----------


## .

030 - 
040 - 1680
050 - 840
060 - 
070 - 

260 - 1680
280 - 840

   840 ,   ,

----------


## akkotimbre

- 280    ,     16160 - , , ????

----------

> 280    ,


 ,   

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=53555258

----------


## akkotimbre

!         ,  ...  !!!

----------

15%  
         ( 1   ,     )?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Ta

! ,  15%.    220 -      ,    (..  220    110=2)???

----------


## .

,     ,    "  "
  ,

----------


## Olivka-k

.    2011 .     ,            1.  030, 040, 050 ?    ?       ,   ?

----------


## .

> 1.  030, 040, 050 ?


 ,       .   ?    ,

----------


## Ta

> ,     ,    "  "
>   ,


? ..        "  "
   -        ,    ??

----------


## .

,    .      .
     ,

----------


## Olivka-k

> ,       .   ?    ,


C   ,             ,      ,         !       . !          2010  )))))))

----------


## .

> ,         !


   ...     ,            ?     :Smilie:

----------


## Olivka-k

> ...     ,            ?


   ))),   .      030,040,050               1.   9 .?    1 .          ?          2010       2011 . ..   ,               ?

----------


## .

> .      030,040,050               1.   9 .?    1 .          ?


.

----------


## Olivka-k

,    ARE THE BEST :yes:

----------

> ,


!

----------


## Olivka-k

,    ?  ?               ?       ?

----------


## .



----------


## Olivka-k

.      2011 . ,       030,040,050  1 :
        :

   1  2011: 1 405 285,00
   1 . 2011: 1 539 805,25
:-134 520,25
  030    -------------


   2. 2011: 1 637 506,00
   2. 2011: 1 557 978,86
:79 527,14 *15%=11929,07
  040   11929,07


   3. 2011: 1 260 788,00
   3. 2011: 1 171 974,17
:88 813,83 *15%=13322,07
  050   13322,07

?    ?

----------


## ˸

> ,    ?


   ...   




> 030    ----


 
  - ,   ,9 ,...

----------


## Olivka-k

> ...   
> 
> 
>   - ,   ,9 ,...


  ,   ?

----------


## Olivka-k

?

----------


## .

*Olivka-k*, -     ,   .      ,

----------


## Olivka-k

.  ,    ,      ,   ,   :

   030      ,        ,      :
 1 405 285,00
 1 539 805,25
 1 405 285,00 - 1 539 805,25 = -134 520,25
030   ------

   040      ,        ,          ,    :

 1 . 1 405 285,00 +  2 . 1 637 506,00 = 3 042 791,00
 1 . 1 539 805,25 +  2 . 1 557 978,86 = 3 097 784,11
:  3 042 791,00 - 3 097 784,11 = -54 993,11
040   --------

   050      ,        ,           ,   :

 1 . 1 405 285,00 +  2 . 1 637 506,00 +  3 . 1 260 788,00 = 4 303 579,00
 1 . 1 539 805,25 +  2 . 1 557 978,86 +  3 . 1 171 974,17 = 4 269 758,28
:  4 303 579,00 -  4 269 758,28 = 33 820,72
33820,72*15% = 5073,11      9 . 
050 : 5073,11 
        2011 .    ,      ,       ?    , .

    ,     !  .    . :Redface:

----------


## .

.   ,

----------


## ˸

> 030   -


  :yes: 



> 040


  :yes: 



> 050 : 5073,11


5073




> ?


  :yes:

----------


## Olivka-k

> .   ,


   ,      ,     ,       ?   ?

----------


## Olivka-k

> 5073


,     ,   !     070 ?     050?     260?     260 5001 

    ,  1        050

----------


## ˸

> 260 5001


 060-
070=050

----------


## Olivka-k

2011   -       ,              ?         6 .       5073  ? :Wow:

----------


## ˸

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## .

070  - 5073.       .      ,      090



> 2011   -


,    -  ?



> Olivka-k, -     ,   . *     ,*


    ?

----------


## Olivka-k

> 060-
> 070=050


060   
    070     050  ,          

 . 001 = "2": . 050 - . 260 

    260 = 5001  050 = 5073    070 = . 050 (5073) -  260 (5001) = 72 . ?     070?

----------


## .

*Olivka-k*,   ,    070

----------


## ˸

> 070 = . 050 (5073) -  260 (5001) = 72


  ... , ".050<.260  .270<=.260" 
   270>260

----------


## Olivka-k

> 070  - 5073.       .      ,      090
> 
> ,    -  ?
> 
>     ?


      ,    .    .          ,      ,           2011    ???? :Wow:

----------


## .

.       .

----------


## Olivka-k

> ... , ".050<.260  .270<=.260" 
>    270>260


           !



 . 001 = "2": . 050 - . 260,  . 050 > . 260  . 270 <= . 260   . 050,  . 260 < . 270

----------


## Olivka-k

050   260 (5073  5001)

  270   260,
  ,             070?

----------


## ˸

270<260, 070=  050-(260-280), 050-260
 260<270, 070=050

----------


## Olivka-k

> 270<260, 070=  050-(260-280), 050-260
>  260<270, 070=050


     060  0
   070  5073 ???      ?

----------


## ˸

> 060  0
>    070  5073 ???


  :yes:

----------

!    2011 .  "  "  2010 .      .
           2011 .

----------


## Olivka-k

> !    2011 .  "  "  2010 .      .
>            2011 .


    2010 .       2011,

----------

.     .

----------


## .

**,    ?       26.2

----------

!  -.  2010 .         33588.    2010 .     1490.   3       010, 020 33588 - 1490 = 32098.   120    2011 .   ?    130.                             .    .  .

----------

-  10%       

1  275531-252458   10%= 2307 
 935155-911276= 2388
  1271944-1242825=2912
 2061252-1798626=26263

 210 2061252
 220 1798626
 240 262626
 260 26263

 030 2307
 040 2388
 050 2912
 060 23351
 070 0
 090 0
  ,        26263      .      ? .

----------

> -  10%       
> 
> 1  275531-252458   10%= 2307 
>  935155-911276= 2388
>   1271944-1242825=2912
>  2061252-1798626=26263
> 
>  210 2061252
>  220 1798626
> ...





> 935155-911276= 2388


   2388,    81   2388-2307

----------

40    81   . 2388 ()-2307 ( ),        .

----------

> 40    81   . 2388 ()-2307 ( ),        .


 9  2912  81  2388

----------


## .

> 3       010, 020 33588 - 1490 = 32098.


-           030     2011 
3       .       
        .

----------


## .

> 1  275531-252458   10%= 2307 
>  935155-911276= 2388
>   1271944-1242825=2912
>  2061252-1798626=26263
> 
>  210 2061252
>  220 1798626
>  240 262626
>  260 26263
> ...

----------

, !    ,     ,   .

----------


## .

.

----------

> -           030     2011 
> 3       .       
>         .


 !!!  .          ?       ?

----------

-   .   ,               .        ?

----------


## NSol

!
  ( 6%),  ,     060 (   0,        9 . ..   2   ).   ?    ?

----------

(100! )..!..))
    :
    2011     35 ..
 1   (   030 =)
 2   (   040 =)
 3   (   050 =)
  (  4) "" :
 =5 680 000 ( 210  2)
 = 5 630 000 ( 220  2)
. 5 680 000 - 5 630 000 = 50 000 ( 240 2)
  -  10% ,    5000(  !!!)...
      1%    56 800 ...
  56 800  ..  35 000 ( . )    2012....1)? 
 :Wink: 
2)      .   060  1 " , .  ."  ,    090    ?
3)              ?
4)   080  : 18210501050011000110  :Wink: ?

----------


## NSol

0   060?   ?

----------

> ?


. 81 



> 0   060?   ?


 . 2.12

----------


## 161

! , , ,     10%.   ,       ,    :
1  -       1656153
               1374215
  10%   28193,8
1      3735763
             3804732
   37357,63
9    4185180
              4451038
    41851,8  
            4770780
               5061566
    47707
  (     ):
25.04  - 9350    1 
04.08. - 20796    1 
25.10  - 10500    2 
25.10. - 4495    3 
25.10. - 7400    1  
08.11. - 17510    2 
  2011     41855,   28196.
       ? 47707-41855=5852?               ?     .

----------


## .

030 - 28194
040 - 
050 - 
060 - 
070 - 

090 - 47707




> ? 47707-41855=5852?


.   ,           :Frown:

----------


## 161

:  .

----------


## 161

,   :        ?    ,   ,    1  2011?,

----------


## IP-

,     6%  2011.
    280? 16160  0    ?
    0   -?
  18210501011011000110  ?
!!!

----------

> 280? 16160  ...


http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=53650819
..   16160




> ?
>     0   -?


. . 2.12 




> 18210501011011000110 ?


,     
http://www.klerk.ru/glossary/258118/

----------

> ,   ,   1  2011?


" 01.01.11" -  2010  . .  
    2011  ?!

----------


## 161

,    ,      ?

----------

""  !..  .  ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## IP-

.




> ,     
> http://www.klerk.ru/glossary/258118/


 ,      :Big Grin: 
     ,       :Big Grin: 

   ,      ,     ,     .

----------


## .

> 56 800  ..  35 000 ( . )    2012....1)?


    ,  




> .   060  1 " , .  ."  ,

----------


## 161

,    ,      ?

----------

> ?


,      . 080




> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## IP-

> 


      -   :yes: ,    (  6%) -        .

        ,          ,     ! 
                ,    ....

----------


## Olivka-k

,   060  1 ,  0  ?   ?

----------


## .

*Olivka-k*,     . 
      .

----------


## Zelena

, ,  ,    
 15%
------
78117,00  --  47365,00   30752*15%=4613( )  - 1   
333029,91 --  265285,00   67744,91*15%-4613=5549( ) - 6 .
456977,02 -- 409719,00   47258,02*15%-4613-5549=-3073( .) - 9 .
741476,55  -- 689762,00   51714,55*15%-4613-5549+3073=668 - 

. 260=7757
. 30 - 4613
. 40 - 5549
. 50 - -3073
. 60=7757-4613-5549+3073=668( )
       050  9 .   ?     ?     .   ,

----------


## .

.    ?   030-050      ,

----------


## Zelena

> .    ?   030-050      ,


       ?

----------


## .

.      ,    2

----------


## Zelena

> .      ,    2


 :


1 . 030 - 4613
6 -  040 -  10162
9  -  050 - 7089

  = 7757 - 7089 = 668

----------


## .

060 - 668

----------


## Zelena

.,  ! :Wow:

----------


## NSol

6%  - 
-6.-  -6.0  06.0 ?

----------

06,0
   280 ()   ,     ..  50%  ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## 777***

(((
- 15%
 :
.210-21840932
.220-21017064
.240-823867
.260-123580
.270-218409

.030-231683
.040-355492
.050-240321
.060-?
.070-?
.090-218409

  ,         .
   060 070 .

----------


## Ta

,  050 = 636,   270 = 1040,      070  (636   )?

----------


## Valentina1990

,  .        172000.,       38500 .,     94942 .    
   060 11559 (    )    040, 050, 070   - ?

----------


## .

> .030-231683
> .040-355492
> .050-240321
> .060-?
> .070-?
> .090-218409


060 -  
070 - 240321




> ,  050 = 636,   270 = 1040,      070  (636   )?


636.   .060

----------


## .

> 060 11559 (    )    040, 050, 070   - ?


    060,     030-050.   .   ,     
  030-050       .      ,

----------


## Valentina1990

> 060,     030-050.   .   ,     
>   030-050       .      ,


,  :
 030 - 0
 040 - 25800
 050 - 11559
 260 - 11559

     060  070?

----------


## Annkisl

,   

 !
  (6%),     2 ., 100 000 .


     1:

040 6000
050 6000
060 0

!

----------


## .

> ,  :
>   030 - 0
>   040 - 25800
>   050 - 11559
>   260 - 11559
> 
>       060  070?


       050  11559?     17

----------


## .

> 040 6000
>  050 6000
>  060 0


 ,  .

----------


## Valentina1990

> 050  11559?     17


      9   172000   94942,  77058    15%.    ?

    060  070,

----------


## .

> *172000*.,       *38500* .


 172000+38500    172000

----------


## Valentina1990

> 172000+38500    172000


,  . 133500    , 9   172000   94942
     060  070 ,   ,

----------


## .

.

----------


## Valentina1990

> .


,       ,    050?  ..      ,  ?

----------


## nastya243

XML     "". (  ,       ...)    ,         ...  :Frown:

----------


## 777***

.  , :
":
  777***
.030-231683
.040-355492
.050-240321
.060-?
.070-?
.090-218409 

060 - 
070 - 240321"

       , .. ,  .050  .260,    070             9 , .. 240321-123580=116741
 ?   ,

----------


## .

*777****,     ?     . ,   260 < 270
      240321   070,     .       ,   9 ,   ,     090

----------


## 777***

..      ,   .070    .050, ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 777***

!

----------


## Svetlana83

,       !     ,     ,   ,  ,     ?    280 ,        ?     500   2   1 000000   .    ,   ,         ?  40  50 ?    6%

----------


## Svetlana83

538 652,00 .   ,  44 887,67 .  ,    2011       .     ?

----------


## .

> ?


  ,   2011  ,     50%   .    030-050     .




> 538 652,00 .   ,  44 887,67 .  ,    2011       .     ?


,              :Smilie: 
 2012          6%    ,     50%. ..     ,   .       
      -  ,   .   ?
 2011          50%    .       2012

----------


## Svetlana83

,   ,   ,    ,      . .   ,    ,   ,        ,    5  ,      .

----------


## .

> ,   ,   ,    ,


  -         2011   :Smilie: 
    .            :Frown:

----------


## Svetlana83

.,  ,   ,    280  50 %   ?   40  30 000 (  2  500 000),   50 96 602,(  3  1 610 025)     60  ? 126602 - 280 ?

----------


## .

50%  .  , *   50%  *  (.260).       ,  




> 126602 - 280 ?


 ,     2011 ?

----------


## Svetlana83

126         ,    ,   ,     .     .     ... 50 %    ? .    ... :Frown:

----------


## .

> 126


  ,  
    ,       .         ? 
  50% 
    .        50%.   100 ,    50 ,    70 .     40 ,      40 .

----------


## Svetlana83

2 110025,     6 %   126 602!       ...    10 382  2011,          50%?

----------


## .

> 10 382  2011,


    2011   16159.56 .  10382 



> 50%?


       .   16160 .        .

----------


## Svetlana83

. ,     ,     10382!

----------


## Svetlana83

...      .     ,   40  50     ?

----------


## .

> . ,     ,     10382!


,   .       ,  1967  ,      2011   :Smilie:  




> .


 





> ,   40  50     ?


.   .             .

----------


## Svetlana83

.        !

----------


## .

.   , 9      :Smilie:

----------


## Svetlana83

!   2 !  2  500 000 ,  3  1610 000.  !    ,     ,      ,       ,     ...             10 382  ,     )

----------


## .

030 - 
040 - 30000
050 - 126600
060 - 
070 - 10382

260 - 126600
280 - 10382

----------

:
"7.          .260 (  15%)  - ,      .       060,     ,          "
:     060        ,      ,     ? 
         "  " .     ,        ? 
   050<030 ,      2  3 ,    050<  260   260 >270
     1 ,      260-    1       060    ? 
 !!

----------


## Svetlana83

.!      !  ! :Redface:

----------


## tvolk

10 .  :  2010    242,0.  - : 
 260 - 364,0
          270 - 242,0

          030 - 198,0
          040 - 369,0
          050 - 247,0
   060 - 118,0.        .       369,0.      5,0 (364,0-369,0) (.260-040). ?       060   ?

----------


## tvolk

:
1.   ?
2.     ,    2010 . (  2011 .)
3.  2010 .      -       ?
4.        .           2011 .?

----------


## .

> :     060        ,      ,     ? 
>          "  " .     ,        ? 
>    050<030 ,      2  3 ,    050<  260   260 >270
>      1 ,      260-    1       060    ? 
>  !!


  ,    .     ?        100 ,     40,   ,     60 ?
  ,    ,  .      , 

   ,      .        ,    260   280.         050+060  050-070

----------


## .

> ?       060   ?


  -?            -    ,     :Frown: 




> ?


 ,  .                 ,  




> ,    2010 . (  2011 .)


  2011 .       



> 2010 .      -       ?


  ,      ?         ?     ,  ,                   
   .

----------


## tvolk

> 2011 .


   -            .  ?





> ,      ?         ?     ,  ,                   
>    .


100%     30.12.2011

----------


## .

.     .         ,   .       




> 100%     30.12.2011


     .    3

----------


## irissina

!      ,, !  :           ,   .     030, 040  050    ,   ,    50%?        -         100%, .. 6%  ,     50%,        .   ?        50%,      ?

----------


## .

> 030, 040  050    ,







> 50%,      ?


,

----------


## Belissima

!
,      ..
 ..
1  -  ,  . 
1  -  ,  . 
9  -  ,  . 
 -    15..        . .. 
 ..     :
030 -   .   1
040 -   .   1
050 -   .   9
060 -      .   9 ..

     060?..   ..     ,    ,   ..
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

.

----------


## miss viole

!    15%,    2011 .,       2011, +  ,  ,   , ...      , ,     , , ,         1 ., , 9   ,        ?
   ,      ,     ?

----------


## .

,  .    030-070.     090

----------


## irissina

!   030, 040  050      50 %        .  ?

----------


## .

.

----------

!

, ,        6%.

-,         .   ?   ,   030, 040  050            ?

, , ,   030, 040  050     ,             ?      ? (,   050       9        9  -      6 ?)    .

 ,      060        (   )      9 ,     .  ?

.

----------


## .

> -,         .   ?







> ,   030, 040  050            ?






> (,   050       9


.     9  (   50%   )




> ,      060        (   )      9 ,     .


       ,      ?  :Smilie:

----------

.

   :      .   030, 040  050          (     ,   50%)  ,     ,    060              9 . 

     030, 040  050          060  .


 ?

.

----------


## .

> 030, 040  050


   ""?
 050+060    .      ?  :Smilie:

----------

.

.   040 + 050      9  (   050). 

, , ,   020  ,    ,   18210501011011000110.   080    ???

.

----------


## .

> 040 + 050      9  (   050).


    ?   -    1 ,    1 ,    9 
  9       1   1 .

----------


## .

> 080    ???


   ,  -

----------

()!        230 .   ,        ,   2011       ,     -.     230      ,       ( 030  ),  2010 ?
   2011            ?            ? 
             2010,     ,  ?
          ,              ?

----------


## .

> 2011            ?


,  
         2010     (  .230 ).    ,   
    2011      .        2011     2012 ,         2010 





> 2010,


    ?        ? ?       
   ,       .     -  .

----------

> ,  -


.   182 1 05 01050 01 1000 110?

----------


## Ta

.         /    .     ?(   )

----------

> ?   -    1 ,    1 ,    9 
>   9       1   1 .


            9 ,    .      ,        .

----------


## .

> /    .


 ,    .    ,     .     




> ,        .


 ?       2
  , .   ,

----------

> ?        ? ?       
>    ,       .     -  .


  !
    ,        .    ,        ?

----------


## .

> ,


      (      ?),

----------

> (      ?),


,   ,      !

----------

! 
, ,    ,   15%.   1 .  40000 .             15000 .,  9         9  13000 .  .     .      20000 .     030-050    (40000, 15000, 13000)       060,     070?

----------

> ! 
> , ,    ,   15%.   1 .  40000 .             15000 .,  9         9  13000 .  .     .      20000 .     030-050    (40000, 15000, 13000)       060,     070?


    060   7000 . (20000-13000)   ?     ? (     030 - 40000 .)

----------


## ElenaKV

?
          ,  3-    ,          ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 060   7000 . (20000-13000)   ?     ? (     030 - 40000 .)


, !

----------


## Zelena

> ?
>           ,  3-    ,          ?


   ,    .

----------


## .

> 030-050    (40000, 15000, 13000)       060,     070?


   ,     070?   060   7000
   ,     .         ,   .   .060     .

----------


## ElenaKV

> ,    .


!

----------

> ,     070?   060   7000
>    ,     .         ,   .   .060     .


,   .  ,    1 .  40000 .    , 9 .   ,       ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Zelena

> .


   .   -                  - ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Belissima

> .


 030-050 - ,   060 -  ))
!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Zelena

> .


!

----------


## 7

!
    ..        ,     ,   4 .2010    ,       .               ?    2011        ,     ..         ,       ?
  ..     , ,            ?        ?
 .

----------


## .

> 4 .2010    ,


   .        
  ,   -  ,     .    ?   ,   .




> ,       ?


 ,      (      ),    (   )




> ..     , ,            ?


   ?      ?

----------


## miss viole

! 
 :Smilie: 
 ,       ,      (  ),        !       ,        ? , ,    ?

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## miss viole

,      ,     !  :Smilie: 
 !  :Smilie:

----------

,   2010        .   2011        2010 .    -    ,       070 -        -  ,        ,    2010 .  ?   -     .        .

----------

,  .()
 "-"*15%
030- (     )
040- (     )
050 1366
060 8203
210 289510
220 225719
240 63791
260 9569
270 2895
060     260       IV.     .
    !

----------

> IV.


  ?    -   050 



> 060     260


[260] = [050] + [060]
9569 = 1366 + 8203

----------


## ˸

> IV


      050?

----------

> 050?


      (  ),
     ( 10110 -  1000 = 9110*15%)     1366.5

----------


## ˸

> 060     260


060=260-050...  050=0,     :Big Grin:

----------


## ˸

> 2010


  ?

----------

> 060=260-050...  050=0,


     ?!
  .      !!!
     !!!

----------

> ?!


  :yes:

----------

> 050,    ,       3- ,
>      ,      4-,


    3   4 .                ,         .

----------

**, ,  
,

----------


## 86

! , ,   ...     .. (-)   5%
 2
210 -22000000
220- 19000000
230-0
240-3000000
250-0
260-150000
270-220000
280-0
 1
001-2
010- 
020   -
030-16000
040-28000
050-57000
060-0
070-0
080-   
090-220000

----------


## ˸

> 030-16000
> 040-28000
> 050-57000


    ,-

----------


## gusiy-75

6%


030-775
040-2028
050-3900



070-1624

----------


## Irina.t

!
, ,          ?
       : .04.2011  .00.2011?
!!!

----------


## rantika

.00.2011

----------


## miss viole

!
   2011 .  ,     = 2 041 .      (   ) 1000 .     -  ?     1000    ?

----------


## 7

> .        
>   ,   -  ,     .    ?   ,   .
> 
>    -      .. . .........     .
> 
> 
> 
>    ?      ?


 , ,  ,      .

        ..  -      -  .    !!

----------

> ?


. 3.3

----------

> (   ) 1000 .     -  ?

----------


## miss viole

!
    :  1000 .    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## miss viole

!

----------


## Irina.t

> .00.2011


!

----------


## 7

! ,       31.03.12,    ,    02.04.12   ? 
      ..  "          ,        ,     ,      20 %  ."     ,       1-28000,   10000,   20%   18000?      - ? .

----------


## Hedgehog

, .
 (-) = . 303300 .,  = 272000 .    69000 .       - ?     240,   -  -    "0"?

----------


## miss viole

240      ,    ,  . 210 - . 220 - . 230 > 0,     .

----------

> 31.03.12,    ,   02.04.12   ?


,  . ..    ,    02.04 



> ,      ,     ,     20 %  .


,  
      ,    ,

----------


## Hedgehog

> 240      ,    ,  . 210 - . 220 - . 230 > 0,     .


    ? ?            ?

----------


## .

*Hedgehog*,   !

----------

.    .
              ?
     .               ?
     ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


 //



> ?

----------

.  . 2010 .    .        2011 .        ?

----------


## ˸

> 2011 .        ?


,       2010

----------

.         1,
  030 = 1229
  040 = 0
  050 = 19069
  060 = 0
    070? 19069? . ?

----------

> 070?


. . 4.8

----------


## Irina.t

!
, ,     . 280?    . 60.
 6%.
. 30 -0
. 40 -0
. 50 - 4900
. 260 - 12 800
    8 200.
!

----------

> . 260 - 12 800
>     8 200
>     . 280?


12.800 / 2 = 6.400
50%    ,       6.400 :
12.800 - 6.400 = 6.400
[280] = 6.400



> . 50 - 4900
>    . 60.


[060] = [260] - [280] - [050]

----------


## Irina.t

, ,    .

----------


## Irina.t

, , :         ?

----------

*Irina.t*,  .

----------

[QUOTE= ;53665202]. . 4.8 [/QUOTE

    .. ,  .     070?

----------

[QUOTE=;53666024]


> . . 4.8 [/QUOTE
> 
>     .. ,  .     070?


  030 = 1229
  040 = 0
  050 = 19069
  060 = 0
    070? 19069? . ?

----------

**,     , ?!

   : . 050 - (. 260 - . 280)
     260, 280

----------

> **,     , ?!
> 
>    : . 050 - (. 260 - . 280)
>      260, 280


     070       050? 19 069, ?     030 (1229) +040 (0) +050 (19069) = 20289  (070)

 ?

----------

> 070       050? 19 069, ?     030 (1229) +040 (0) +050 (19069) = 20289  (070)
> 
>  ?


 260 11179  280

----------

> 260 11179  280


   -

----------

> -


 , *     270*

  " - "   070 :

1)  *[270] <= [260]*,  *[070] = [050] - [260]* 
2)  *[260] < [270]*,  *[070] = [050]*

----------

> , *     270*
> 
>   " - "   070 :
> 
> 1)  *[270] <= [260]*,  *[070] = [050] - [260]* 
> 2)  *[260] < [270]*,  *[070] = [050]*


      270   260          070,      050?

----------

> 270   260     
>      070,      050?


  :yes:

----------

> 


   :      ,  

  030 3261
  040 0
  050 0
  060 0
 260 18219
 270 93376

  070   ? ..   050 0 !    3261 ?

----------

> 070   ? ..   050 0 !


, 



> 3261 ?


,       040

----------

> , 
> 
> ,       040


))

----------

6% 
  280  16160 (   .   2011)?

----------

> 280  16160 (   .   2011)?


 ** 
  16160 ?!

----------

-
    ( 260) 27 146,    280  13 573?

----------

**,

----------

.    6.
 030 - 32 1065*6%=64-32=32     
 040 -  1190  1065+39615( 2 )=40680*6%=2440-(1220  +32  1 )=1188
 050 - 701       040 
 260- 6221
 280 -3110
    ?       060?1   2410., 060     12 ?    1188.    !!!

----------


## .

> 1065*6%=64-32=32


          1 ?      ?




> 40680*6%=2440-(1220  +32  1 )=1188


      50%.      50%.   2440  50%?

----------


## ˸

> 1   2410.


  2400



> 060     12 ?

----------

> 1 ?      ?
> 
> 
>       50%.      50%.   2440  50%?


2440  50%  1220 0))      3

----------

030-050      ?    ,            .030-060

----------


## .

> 40680*6%=2440


- 2441        1220.    040  1221,   1190   
  ,   ,     . 



> ,            .030-060


  -          :Frown:

----------

..  1    32,  6       32?(( -  .((  9    6 %        1 ?..   ,          ?

----------

1190      32     1

----------


## .

> ..  1    32,  6       32?((


,  .     ** .       1   ,     1 .   1    1

----------

!!!    .     ,      ,   030-050.

----------


## .

?

----------

.  .       .030-050.

----------

?   ?

----------


## .

> .030-050.


 




> ?   ?

----------

!!!

----------


## fquantum

!
    2011 ,        ,   . ,        +    . 
  (6%, ): 
 240 = 37200
 260 = 2232
 270 = ----
 280 = 1116

:   2232       1116     1116 (2232-1116) ?

----------


## .

1116  
      030-070?

----------


## fquantum

030=780
040=2232
050=2232
060=-----
070=1116

(    , , )

----------


## .

?

----------


## fquantum

> ?


,      2011.

  !

----------


## Morison

!

               2011 -      ,    2010 .   -       ,       :Smilie: 

  6%  .

 210, 240: 396486
 260:  23789 (396486*0.06)
 280:        11894 (    11895 -  )

 030:  854  (28466*0.06  854  )
 040:  3405 (   = 28466  1 + 42520  2 = 70986.   2       ,           1 : 70986*0.06 - 854   1  = 3405, ?)

 050: 4695  ( 85500  3  +70986   = 156486  9 . 156486*0.06=9389.16.  3     15310,   9  16164,      ,   050  9389.16 / 2=4695.

 060: (23789-11894-4695)=7200
 070: 

:
 260  280 (23789 - 11894) - 11895
 050  060 (4695+7200)=11895

  ,   11951,    (1     - 854,            - 4097,  9       ,   7000).      ?

         ,                ,   070  - ?

----------

,    -    070        ( )? !

----------


## Nastik126

, 
   : (         -   ,      030-050   ,       )

  6%
210 - 350 000
260 - 21 000
280 - 10 500

030 - 6 000
040 - 15 000
050 - 9 000 (      .     -     )
060 - 1 500

   III .     IV .

          ??? 
            ??

----------


## .

*Morison*,    ,      ,       

**,    070     .   ?       ,

----------


## .

> -   ,      030-050   ,


       .   ,   ,    :Frown: 



> ???


   -     .

----------


## Nastik126

> .   ,   ,


         .    .        .     .

     ?
          .        2 .

----------


## .

> .        .


     ,     ?   100 ,   50,     ?    ,

----------


## Nastik126

> 


        ??? :-)))
  !!! 
  ,       !!!

----------


## 123

,  .

  6%,             ,          . ,  1     2000 . 5      1000,       1000 .       ,      -        1 .     ,             ?      ,  -.

 ,   ,     ?          ,      ,    ,           .                       (     -  31    5 ).       ?     ,        (   )      , ,  -    -    .

          ,               - 30 ,             ,    .  ?   !

----------

!
 ,    .    .          .
,  .,   ,  .

----------


## .

> ,             ?

----------


## .

**,   ? 6%?     .     ,   ?

----------


## 123

.,    -     :Smilie: 
       2       ,         ,         25 ?      !

----------


## .

> ,


 .     ,      )

----------

*.*,   040     , ?

----------


## .

,      ))

----------

, , 6%,  ,   2011  -  .

     2011        ?  

   2010 .      (12003 .).     -  280 -  : "   -    ,    ".

----------

> **,   ? 6%?     .     ,   ?


.        100 000 
\-  

  ,  .   -6% ()
   .    -  /   ?  ?
    .    ,    .

----------

> -  280 -  : "   
> -    ,    ".


    ,     ?!

    . 3, . 346.21

----------


## Morison

.,   !!

----------


## lenski

, .   (-)      ,      25    ??
     ,       1 .  -       ?

----------

> 25    ??


. 346.21    




> ?


  . 346.23

----------


## Andyko

> -       ?

----------


## lenski

.  :yes: 
   , ,       ??       , ( ,    ).   ?

----------


## .

> , ,       ??


     ?   ?

----------


## lenski

2012

 ()    20.04.
  .     .

----------


## .

*lenski*,  ()  -       :Smilie:

----------


## lenski

, !     ??

----------


## .

,

----------

,   .  ,      .    040-060?
201- 6%
210- 16821
260- 1009 (1010)?
280- 504 ( 505)?
  1 -0
 - 8124.5 - 488
. 040- 244?    6700.
  9 - 16821-  -- 1009
    050? 060?      .
     245,  9  260.
   !

----------

.       . .        .
    :
1 . 
 . 909 000
         . 558 826            1 . (909 000 - 558 826)*15% = 52 526   

2   
 . 987 210
         . 829 848          2 .        1  =(1 896 210-1 388 674)*15% - 52 526=23 604

3.  
 . 1 223 020
         . 1 162 855      3 . = (3 119 229-2 551 529)*15% - 52 526-23 604 = 9 025

4. 
  . 1 503 022
         . 1 817 486    = 0 ..   .           47 170 ?

     .

  :  
 .   4 622 251
                     . 4 369 015       = (4 622 251- 4 369 015)*15% - 52526 -23604 -9024 +47169,62= 1,02  
                                                .  = 46222,51 

   . .
      3          ?

----------

> . .


. ,        ,
 ,   . 270 > . 260

  ?  




> 3          ?


"" -   ?
  ,         . .

----------

3210.   .

----------

> ,         . .


     2011     2012-     ?       1  2012 .

----------

** ,  - . . 78 

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=396938

----------


## .

> ,   .  ,      .    040-060?
> 201- 6%
> 210- 16821
> 260- 1009 (1010)?
> 280- 504 ( 505)?
>   1 -0
>  - 8124.5 - 488
> . 040- 244?    6700.
>   9 - 16821-  -- 1009
> ...


030 - 
040 - 244
050 - 505
060 - 
070 -

----------

. ,    ?  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Ello4ka

. , ,       -.  6% .
      16 . 
  - 1 .- 339 . , 2  - 632, 3   - 269. 

030-339
040-970
050-1239
060-35
210-42482
260-2549
280-1275

   3 .         ( +60 .),  -  ? 

       ! =)

----------


## lenski

> ,


..       ,  ?    . :Embarrassment: 
        ,       :Frown:  

1)   1  2
2)   
3)

----------

> ,


 .   :




> ?


   ,   ,      . 2, . 80

----------

,,          . ?    ?   ,      ?

----------

!  ,     .
 (6%)
  1 : 73.000 (.-4.380-00)
 2 : 75.000 (.-30-00)
 3 : 66.000 (.-2.040-00)
 4 : 78.000
: 292.000
      2   :      8.080-00

         2.310-00?
      :
030    4380-00
040    4440-00
050    6420-00
060    2340-00

210    292000-00
260    17520-00
280    8760-00

.

----------


## .

> . , ,       -.  6% .
>       16 . 
>   - 1 .- 339 . , 2  - 632, 3   - 269. 
> 
> 030-339
> 040-970
> 050-1239
> 060-35
> 210-42482
> ...


 280 - 1274.   1275    50%  2549
    2011  1275  (  .260  280). ,      ,  ,   .  ,

----------


## .

> ,,          . ?    ?   ,      ?


      .    2011             2010 .         ,

----------


## .

> !  ,     .
>  (6%)
>   1 : 73.000 (.-4.380-00)
>  2 : 75.000 (.-30-00)
>  3 : 66.000 (.-2.040-00)
>  4 : 78.000
> : 292.000
>       2   :      8.080-00
> 
> ...


  .  2310  ,    ,

----------


## lenski

, .  -
   4 .  1 . 2012      .

----------


## .



----------

!
      .
 /       2700.       , -  ?

----------


## .

.     (    )

----------

. , .  6%.   2011   .       (  ,    ). 
-       ?
-    ( )     ,    ( )     (       ,     ,  ,  ).   280           ?
  !

----------


## .

> ?


 




> 280           ?


      2011     .    ,       
 ,      ( 31 )   .    ,

----------

.  , .!
 ,     .   - ?
  .

----------


## .

> - ?

----------

,    ?

----------


## lenski

> 


  .
     ,  ?

----------


## .



----------

,.,     .    . -15%.  2010.     , .     3 .         2010.    2011.?    ?  .

----------


## .

> 2010.    2011.?


 .        ,

----------

,         (2011 )     1 ,        1 ?        ? .

----------


## Ello4ka

> 280 - 1274.   1275    50%  2549
>     2011  1275  (  .260  280). ,      ,  ,   .  ,


  !  :Smilie:

----------

> .  2310  ,    ,


, 2310  . .   ,       ,    , 2 ?  ,    2-     ?

----------


## kate_019

,             ?      2011 ? !

----------


## Sonio

!    .
   25   (-*15%)     1 .:       .

!

----------

> .


  (. 346.23  )

*kate_019*,   ? .

----------

> ,       ,


 . 7, . 346.21  




> 2 ?


 




> ,    2-     ?


 
,   ,   ,

----------

> (. 346.23  )
> 
> *kate_019*,   ? .




!!!

----------


## kate_019

*kate_019*,   ? .[/QUOTE]
     ?

----------

*kate_019*,   

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/blank.htm

----------

!    !

1.          9543*6%=573        9918.    .030  287.
1 . 680311*6%=40819     9918.    .040  30901.
9 .   919808*6%=55188      32524.  .050  27594.
      1864296*6%=111858    50787.  .060  61071.

?????

----------

**,  ,   ,     :yes:

----------

> **,  ,   ,


                      9  :Wow: 
  ,        (    23)            .   ,     (    27).     ,  - !        ...   !     - ?!

----------

> .    2011             2010 .         ,


,   ....  2010.   2011.  .220?    -    ,  .

----------


## .

> !     - ?!


  ?       !



> (** ),    (**) ,    **     ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )**       ,          .


  ?

----------


## .

> ...  2010.   2011.  .220?


  -      .        2010        .    , ? 
, ,      ,     :Smilie:

----------

> -      .        2010        .    , ? 
> , ,      ,


 !     ((,  ,....    ,  3 .120 ,      210 220 .2?        ,   250-   2010.      ?

----------

> ?       !
> 
>   ?


 :Frown:    ...          "...       ...        ,         ..."  ..  ..    ,     ...

----------


## .

.  
 ,        ,     .    .

----------

!!!

----------

> 060,     030-050.   .   ,     
>   030-050       .      ,


.9..9
    "   ....    " ( ).        ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ,    1 , ,     1

----------

,,:

        030-3435 ()
        040-5030 ()
        050-3747 ()
        060-3844
        070-
             080-
             090-

       260-7591
      270-7431

        -2561 (7591-5030)?

      !!

----------


## .

,

----------

,       , !!

----------


## kate_019

?  ?    ?

----------


## .



----------


## kate_019

> 


!!!     ?    ,     .

----------

*kate_019*,   280,    ,   , ** ,





>

----------


## .



----------

,,     1    -      , ?

----------

> .        ,


    ?    ?   ..

----------

> 


? ? ?

----------

> ? ? ?



          ,,     ...        .     .     ,     -   - .... 1

----------


## .

**,   ,          .      ?

----------

,       2011   - (6%): -182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110  -182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110?

----------

> **,   ,          .      ?



         2-    (       1- .)    .-       .-   .      .- ?       ?

----------


## .

> 2-    (       1- .)


 ,                 :Smilie: 




> -


  .             .

----------

> -182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110  
> -182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post53686822

----------

> ,                
> 
>   .             .



        ,  -    .,     ,-,   .     "",   .,  .      ......

----------

> -,


 ?!  :Smilie: 
  ,    :



> ...           .


  .




> "",


 ?             ?! 
  -  ,      ""?!

----------


## Andyko

**,          ;
    ,

----------

> **,          ;
>     ,

----------

> 


 ,       ?

----------

,           - *10%  
   1400000
 1350000
1400000-1350000= 50000*10%= 5000 
  1400000*1%= 14000
   14  5.            ?

----------

> **,          ;
>     ,


   03.02.10

----------

> ,       ?


      ,   .     (. ). -    .

----------

> 03.02.10


  :Smilie:  
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post53212561

  " "    :Smilie: 




> -


  ,       ,
    ?!

----------

> 1400000-1350000= 50000*10%= 5000
>   1400000*1%= 14000
>    14  5.


   ?

. 6 . 346.18

----------


## .

> ,  -    .,


     ?  -     -   .         ,        




> "",   .


 ,     ?        ?    ,        .     ?       -

----------


## sddw

6%, ...
    ,            *(  -  )* ??

----------

*sddw*,      ,    :yes:  (. 3.4  2.12 )

----------


## sddw

280 , ...,   ,         ...,  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

*sddw*,      ,  **  ,
     ? (. 3, . 346.21  )

----------


## sddw

** , ,   ?)

----------

*sddw*,   ?    

  ,    ...

----------


## .

> ,


 .      ,    ,  ?  :Frown:

----------


## sddw

> .      ,    ,  ?


,  (
  , .... ...       :Smilie:

----------


## t

, .   ,   "".     5700.   2011       2010     (  ),  2011   ,     . ,     ,   2011 .,       2011 .?      2850  0 (..  2012    ,    50%)?        070 (   )      ?
 !

----------


## Mihallna

. , ,   . , , -.     2011,     .     030, 040, 050 -   ?

----------


## .

?       .         ,   
,   ,  .   ,

----------


## Mihallna

(),      ,    /

----------


## nifiga

, ,   15%.       15%,   - . 
  (   1152017). 
         15%        15%        ?! ,  ...

     ...     ...  -   ...  :Frown:

----------


## Boss Artem

. ,          ( 280)          (    2012),    (6%)    ,            ).       030, 040, 050,    1 *0,06  ,  *0,06       ? .

----------


## echinaceabel

> (    2012)


,        .



> (6%)


 .



> )


 .



> 


-   ,   ,   .



> 030, 040, 050,


*6%

----------


## Boss Artem

!  :
1  2011 - 31  2011 72565,24
1  2011 - 30  106565,24
1  2011 - 30  2011 141565,24
1  2011 - 31  2011 191995,24	


 030 4354 (72565,24*0,06)
 040 6394 (106565,24*0,06)
 050 8494 (141565,24*0,06)
 070 13133 ()

 210 =  240 = 191995
 260 = 11520 (191995*0,06)
 280 = 16159 (      )


   ?       11520/2=5760 ..  50%   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 280 = 16159 (      )


. 280 - 5760 (50%   ).
. 070 - 2734

----------


## .

> (),      ,    /


 




> , ,   15%.       15%,   - . 
>   (   1152017). 
>          15%        15%        ?! ,  ...
> 
>      ...     ...  -   ...


         ,        ?  , ,        .        ?

----------


## nifiga

,  !

 15%    ( ).

    , ?!

----------


## echinaceabel

> , ?!


 :yes:

----------


## nifiga

> ,        ?  , ,        .        ?


..,    ,  ,      ...         ,     :Smilie: . :    15,    ( +  15%). ?!

----------


## nifiga

!

----------


## nifiga

,  ... 
    2011       ,     ,       2  ...
   ,   "        "...       -, -...  ?!

----------


## .

.

----------


## nifiga

> .


 ,      /   ,    ,     , ?!

----------


## .



----------

!
   6%;      ,       :
  280,   ,      ,    ; 
   2011       2012,         ?

----------


## .

> 2011       2012,         ?

----------


## Spartiat

!
  6%    2011        ...       ,    ,   -          9    .     .      ,    2  .  :
1.     ?   ,          ,       ,      ...
2.     - ,          ?

----------


## Andyko

;

----------

,      ,         ,       ,  ?

   :
 260 - 99591
 280 - 13423
 030 -  7044,    3300
 050 -   -  56148,  52900

 060 -  ,    =  260- 280 -  050 -     ,   060 =30020
  ,    -           - 33268

  ?      050?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


    -   .     -     ,      2011 ?  ,       ,      ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> 


 )
      ,      :    ,    ,    4      //9 ,     ? 
.

----------


## .

,

----------

.,   ,       ,      
 -              ()   ?
   ,         (((

----------


## .

,

----------

. ,      30-70.  6%.
        (     ). 
 - 10 907,7 (     2011).

   ( ):
 - 17550, ->  1053
9  - 24300, ->  1458
1         - 37800, ->  2268

             ,      .
       30-50          ?
    ?
 .

----------


## .

030 - 
040 - 1053
050 - 1458
060 - 
070 - 324

260 -  2268
280 -  1134

        ,    .   2011       50%

----------


## -

*.*, 

,             2011     ?   6%

----------


## .

2011  .        .      2011 .    2011    2010 ,      2011

----------


## -

> 2011  .        .      2011 .    2011    2010 ,      2011


,   .    -  11       2010 .      -          ?

----------


## .

.        .

----------


## -

!

----------


## Valerosha

,        2010  (   "-").   2011    2010    15%  10%,                 .     .  2011        "",           . ,      ,          ,        ? , ...

----------


## .

> .


  :Frown:    .
       ,   .

----------


## 1310

,  

     , 15%.    2011 ,   2011    ,   ,           .     . 

   ,        2011 , ..      . ..           .   ?

----------


## .

*1310*,     ,        .       , ..  ,      .     ?

----------


## 1310

-  , ..  ,    .. 
  ,   ,  .    ,  ,      ,   .

----------


## elenah9

,  6%.  2011             50%     .  2012    ?       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

*1310*,     ,  ,  ,

----------


## 1310

*.*,      !!

----------


## lenski

, ,         (-). 
       700  ,      700 .   ?      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## ..

15 % 1.   2011   167000,    2010  168000.   230       10 , . 168000        , .. 167000 ? 2.     1000      - ,    0,      ? 3.      ,       ?

----------


## .

168000,      2011   167000




> 1000      - ,



  .119 .     ,    1000

----------


## ..

,         ?  ,  . 119         "   ()    ".    ,                    2012 ?

----------


## .

> ?


 , . 




> ,                    2012 ?

----------


## ..

! :Smilie:

----------


## 7

!     2011           ,    2010   4 .?
       ,  ,         .  ?
        -   ? !

----------


## ..

,    260.       ?

----------

*..*, 




> 5.7.    260   ,        ,           (     240,        201    100).

----------


## ..

!           .040,050.  -   15 %,       ,    040 ,     ,   ?   050   ,          ?

----------


## ..

23.05  22.05         . 050  .040  .

----------

, .! , ,       .   6%  .     .     2154.     8604.  :       30,40,60?

----------


## lenski

, ,          060,  ,      ? :Frown:

----------


## .

> 30,40,60?


   ,    




> , ,          060


  ?        ?

----------


## lenski

030    240  ,    060 "0",    ,    ,   ,   ,    ,  ,  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## .

.

----------


## SinAl

6%    ,            .     .      ?

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## .

?

----------

> ,


 1  - 18385

  1 :
  - 830
 - 706

----------


## .

**,   - ?     ,        2

----------

> **,   - ?     ,        2


.,   :Frown:    :    6%  

 1  - 18385
 2  - 17.500
   - 35885

    6 %=2154


  1 :

  - 830
 - 706

 ,     2 :
  - 5533
  - 830
 - 706

     - 8604

:       30,40,60?

----------


## .

.      ,        .   260  2154    280 2154

----------

> .      ,        .   260  2154    280 2154


 !

----------


## vikuchika

.
         :

 (  . -   ,  -  , )        , ,  .      ,       (    -             ).

   :      (  )?
    (    )  ,   ,     ?

  :     ( )               (   )?

 ,    (  ).

.

----------


## Storn

....-  :Big Grin:

----------


## vikuchika

> ....-


)
    .
1)       
2)     (      )
3)     -  ,     .

 ?

----------


## .

> -


  .     ?
 ,   2013       .         .

----------


## vikuchika

> ?


      ( ,       ,   -        /).

*.*, ,  .))      ?

 ,   ...   -   ,    ?    .

----------


## .

-?     ?   ,               
     ,

----------


## vikuchika

> ?


 .     ,     "        ( ),  ,  ,  ,  , - ,    ,  ,      "
 -  
,       (10   1)-     .

----------


## .

> .


-    .      .  ,       .            .   ,    ""   .
    10    !
        .   ,      ,    .    ,    .

----------


## vikuchika

> -    .


,     )
 , , , ,     ,     15    (        ).

  .           52.48.13   ,     ?   ,     ?
  )

----------


## umes

.            6%  .   1- .., .-..  (  ),  .-..  (   ).  . .      ?  ..     ,    210 * 6%- 50       .     1  ..   ,    .   .  .   .

----------


## .

.

----------


## umes

*.*,       . ..             -    .(   .)       030-040-050      .       ,     ,           .  / ,        . .     .  .

----------


## .

.     ( ,    ).

----------


## umes

*.*,       ,     .  - 9800000 ,   - 100000;-13900000, - 300000; 9.- 23600000, -263000;  - 24700000,  - 100000.  .    .

----------


## .

030 - 488 000 ( 588000  ,   )
040 - 534 000
050 ,   ???

----------


## umes

*.*,     .    .   .  .       .

----------


## .

*umes*, ,    9     ,   1 ?

----------


## notta-08

,  ,   ,     !      !

----------


## .

*notta-08*, -,     ,         :Wink:

----------


## kattk

, ,   .  :    , ..   030,040,050   (   - .   ,     :Embarrassment: )
,  -  15%.
  ?
1  -  36803,35  30243,97
 -  55650,33  63273,53
9  -  139694,33  122248,24
  -  155894,33  150603,84
 030  (36803,35-30243,97)*15% = 984
 040    .   1 - (55650,33-63273,53)*15% - 984 = 0  ?
 050    .    (   ) (139694,33-122248,24)*15% - 0 = 2617   (139694,33-122248,24)*15% - 0 - 984 = 1633
 060 
 070 2617 (?)  1633 (?)
 090 1559
 201 15
 210 155894
 220 150604
 230 
 240 5290
 250 
 260 794
 270 1559
 280 
        ,      ?
  , .    ?        . +?
!

----------


## kattk

:Frown:

----------


## kattk

. , ,        040 **    ,    "  050 "**   ,   "?... ?      : 030 .   1 - *15%, 040 .   *15%, 050 .   9  *15%,        ** . . ?????? :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:

----------


## .

030 - 984
040 - 
050 - 2617
060 - 
070 - 2617

        .       :Smilie:

----------


## kattk

> 030 - 984
> 040 - 
> 050 - 2617
> 060 - 
> 070 - 2617
> 
>         .


   .   ))...

----------

> *svetik291078*,  :
> 4.4.    030      ,        , **   .
> 4.5.    040      ,        , **       ,    .
> 4.6.    050      ,        , **        ,


,,       060, "     "   260-280-050.           ,         9 . ,          .      9  " "?  ?

----------

> 030 - 984
> 040 - 
> 050 - 2617
> 060 - 
> 070 - 2617
> 
>         .


 ,  ,, "    . "-    ?.        9  , .  ?

----------


## .

,    060. 
   030-050       ,  , , 1 ,   2 .    ,    .    ,  ,   ,       :Frown: 



> ,


       030-050?

----------

> ,    060. 
>    030-050       ,  , , 1 ,   2 .    ,    .    ,  ,   ,      
>        030-050?


 ,            .  ,   "  "  9   ,    , " "    .

----------


## .

-   ?      ?

----------

,  .



> -   ?      ?

----------


## .

.      ,       . 
     ,    .   1  200 , 200  .   ,    1 .   ,    030 100 ,    040 0.    .     1

----------

!

----------

> .      ,       . 
>      ,    .   1  200 , 200  .   ,    1 .   ,    030 100 ,    040 0.    .     1



 . 1.25685, 46617,9.74605, 642.     ,        146907.   75247,        ?

----------


## .

> ,        146907.


       ?     ,   .      1  46617,9,     1  25685,    .   1    1 .

----------


## ElenaKV

? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Buhgalter1975

.  15 %
  1   150000,   0,    0,     100000 (..         ,     ).   70000.    1     030   070?
   030  150000
  040  0
  050  0
  060  100000
  070  0
 ?

----------


## .



----------


## Buhgalter1975

> 


. 
   ,    ,  .
   :
  030  150000
  040  150000
  050  150000
  060  0
  070  50000

,      100000.
,     "" 50000 ?  :Wow:

----------


## .

.

----------

.       2011 .   2011    ,    ,      .   2011    .260- 1188.00,  1-   .030- 899.00,   .040- 1188.00,    .050  060 ?

----------


## tyrexxx

6%.
,    4  2012   ,    280     17208 .?   12906 (=17208-4302)?
,    2012 ( ..   4  2012)      -  17208 .

  ,    280 - 17208,     ( 060)  0,      ( 070)  4302.
 ?
,     - : 
" ,     " = 0
"      " = 4302

----------


## .

> ,    4  2012   ,    280     17208 .?


 ,   .   ,      260




> ( 070)  4302.


  .

----------


## LYSHA

.   6%.   .     030, 040  050         ?

----------


## .

.       ,

----------


## LYSHA

.     ,   ,  ?   ?  ?  ?   (6%)  1   2424       4302 . .

----------


## .

,      .     .

----------


## LYSHA



----------

> ,      .     .


  .   6% . 21  2012  .   ,                 2012.    ,         .        45+ 45+ 45+35=170.
         ?
001-1
010  020    .
030- 
040-
050-
060- 
201-6
210-170 000
240-170 000
260-10 200
280- 10 200
 ,

----------

**,

----------

> **,


.       . ,      2011(((
1.     280  (      50%),     100%.   ?
2.         ,   ?
3 070    ?

----------


## Andyko

;

----------


## 3

030-050? 
   ? (.    .) 

     4000,    3000   1000   .

----------

3000.        ,      3000.      ,

----------


## Coordintor

> 3000.        ,      3000.      ,


**,    .    ,     .

   50 000
 6%= 3000 
   4300
        50%= 1500 ,      ,   12  100%  .      030  0  1500       ?

----------


## 3

4     3                060   =260-280-050                       4?

----------

> 4?


 3,   4     1,

----------

> 030  0




  ,   .    ,     .

----------


## Coordintor

> ,   .    ,     .


    .

----------


## 3

5100     1100           12                    ( )

----------

*3*,   5100  1   1100.  25.0412       4000

      6%

----------


## 3

5100 4100 11000

----------


## CrazyMouse

.      . 
    320641

  :

1             3413 
           4987 
    5740
    14140

17.12.2012  :

  11066,40
  3319,92
 2821,93
  17208,25

        100% .  .

030 - 0
040 - 0
050 - 0
060 - 2030,21  (19238,46(  )-17208,25()=2030,21)
070 - -
210 - 320641
240 - 320641
260 - 19238,46
280 - 17208,25


   ?
      . 

   :
   ?
    12 000         1  2013, 2  2013, 3  2013    ?

 .

----------


## .

*3*,         .   ,

----------


## .

> 100% .  .
> 
>  030 - 0
>  040 - 0
>  050 - 0
>  060 - 2030,21 (19238,46(  )-17208,25()=2030,21)


       030-050?     .          .   9

----------


## CrazyMouse

> 030-050?     .          .   9


    .        .
 .

030 - 3413
 040 - 5740
 050 - 5740
 060 - 0
 070 - -
 210 - 320641
 240 - 320641
 260 - 19238,46
 280 - 17208,25

  ?

----------


## .

, .   260   280   050.  ?   ?       070

----------


## CrazyMouse

> ,  .   260   280   050.  ?   ?       070


.  .     030,040,050 .

030 - 3413
 040 - 8400
 050 - 14140
 060 - ----
 070 - 12109,79
 210 - 320641
 240 - 320641
 260 - 19238,46
 280 - 17208,25

  ?

   ?

----------


## .

, .   .  ,    .      ...

----------


## CrazyMouse

> , .   .  ,    .      ...


 . 

   .

----------


## 3

:yes:                  50            1 2            ??????   ???????????      !!!!!! :Wow:

----------


## 3

6

1-----180150  04 04 2012-- 5810

2  ------214160-----------04 07 2012    -----643


3------260000------------1  11 2012-------15610
4-----301587------------------18096
             2  *??

3-------260000---------01  11 2012  -----15610

----------


## 3

17208 04 04 2012

----------


## .

*3*,         1 , 9    ?

----------


## 3



----------


## .

030 - 6507 
040 - 15055
050 - 26353
060 - 13793

210 - 955897
240 - 955897

260 - 57354
280 - 17208


     57354-17208-22063=18083 . 

http://www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/,        .      4302  ,     ,        .

----------


## Denizio

,     .
 :
    6%.
  2012  ,    -     .
    ,     -    -, ..   2013 .
 :
      2012           , ,     2013 ,        2013 ?
      , ,     :-)

----------


## .

*Denizio*,       ,      .

----------


## Denizio

.,          2012,   -.
 ,     2013      2012 .         (   - 18 000),    , ?
 ,      -  2012       ,      ( ,  ,  )?

----------


## cyril

!
     ,    030 - 040  050     : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=384603  .4.    ,  ,   ,               . ,  ,   .                 060  070          .
, ,   (    )   15%    3, 6, 9, 12      2000, 0, 1000  6000.        
030 - 300
040 - 0
050 - 150
060 - 750, (= 6000*15% - 150),
   ,    750  -  .      . ,  150    "  ",        .
    "    ,   "     ,   ,   9 ,       9 ,       ,    ,     9- .  ,    3  +     6  (   , ..   2- ) +     9  (    , ..    ).        060  070        .
030 - 300
040 - 300
050 - 300
060 - 600
..   - 600 ,      .

----------


## 3

1- 5810       50%   4302

2   643    12850 -4302 ( 8548)             

        : :Frown:   )???                4302      ? ?             030-050

----------


## .

> , ?


       .           .




> ,      -  2012


     2013 .  2012     .

----------


## .

> 030 - 300
> 040 - 0
> 050 - 150
> 060 - 750, (= 6000*15% - 150),
>    ,    750  -  .


    .           .       ,    ,   1    ,      ,     .

----------


## .

> 


       ,   ,    .   , .       . 



> 1- 5810      50%   4302


     .     1  4302,

----------


## cyril

> .           .       ,    ,   1    ,      ,     .


       ,      .              030-050,    .            .   060  070  .  ,  060           .  750    .        ,   060    .

----------


## .

*cyril*,  ,         :Smilie:         .    1    ,     .      .   -   300,    . 



> ,  060           .


   .              .    ,  . 
 ,        300 ,  200 . ,               ?        




> ,


  ,   :Smilie:           .            )) ,         (  , ),   .

----------


## 3

*? 1 =10810:  -6508         5810                      2     0         (?                :Wink:     ???   ;                                     !!!!

----------


## .

*3*,   ,   .      ?  -  ,     ,   ,    .   ,         ,       
   ,     .   ,    .  .    
, ,   Caps Lock,     .     ,  ?

----------


## cyril

> ,                .



.




> 1    ,     .      .


          .     : 

_   040      ,        ,          ,    ._

     ,          ?




> -   300,    .


300 -   ,    ,    ,      . 




> .              .    ,  .


,     -   .   1 .   1000 .,   4 .   2000 .    ,    
030  150
040  150
050 - 150
060  0
070  150
090  10
    .      10 ,    15    150 .

 -   :      4- ,   3-.       
030  150
040  150
050  0
060  0
070  0
090 - 10, 
         070 - ,                  .




> ,        300 ,  200 . ,               ?


,  ,  .             .     ,    750        600,       .




> ,            .


    ,   ,      2009        030-050.




> ))


            ?  .




> ,         (  , ),   .


    ,    .     ,    ,        030-050.

----------


## 3

_                                        4

----------


## .

> ,    .


   ,   ,   1 .      ,   1    0. 




> 300 -   ,    ,    ,


  .  1     ,    1       .  ,  300 ,     1     .    -    1 .       .




> 070 - ,


  :Smilie:     9     , ?      .  




> .


   -     060    :Smilie:        .          15%   260  2. 




> ,    .


  .          ,       .     -       ,   , . 




> ?


      ?

----------


## .

*3*,    .     ,      .   .xls

----------

1- 134903,73
 2  - 154494,00
 3  - 154200,00
 4  - 389293,25
    832890,98 
    4302,1 
      1    5000,00  16.10.12

----------


## cyril

> ,   ,   1 .      ,   1    0.


     ?      =0,      =0.   ,   1 ,    .         ?





> 9     , ?      .


  - ,   , .             ,    -  .  ,   ,    - 150 .




> -     060          .          15%   260  2.


   ?  ,        .




> ?


      .  ,     - ,       .  ,  .

----------


## 3

(  )                    (   060         )   :            3 4   ???

----------


## .

> ?


     .      1 ,   1   .    1 , ?  .       . ?  



> - ,   , .


           050.    1  150,     9  0.         .     . 




> .


           ,      :Smilie:     .     .            .    ,

----------


## .

*3*,       ,   




> 3 4   ??


       3 ,       9      9 .        ,      .

----------


## .

**,     .   .

----------


## cyril

> .      1 ,   1   .    1 , ?  .       . ?


,          "    ,    ", ..       .   1- ,         ?

----------


## .

*cyril*,        ,      2 ,     1 .  ,    ,    .  ,       :Frown:        ,    ..

----------


## cyril

> *cyril*,        ,      2 ,     1 .  ,    ,    .  ,             ,    ..


    ,    ,     , .. ,      ,     ,   ?

----------


## .

*cyril*,    ,     .  ,  ,          ,       ?  :Smilie:   ,  - .            .         
          ,    .      .

----------

> .   6% . 21  2012  .   ,                 2012.    ,         .        45+ 45+ 45+35=170.
>          ?
> 001-1
> 010  020    .
> 030- 
> 040-
> 050-
> 060- 
> 201-6
> ...


     ,     .         (     )    ,    ,        ,   ,   !!!!      030-050  - 0, 060 - ,      .    ,          ,     100%        2012,    .

----------


## .

> 030-050  - 0,


,   .  ,

----------


## Makc-777

, 
1   - 160 000
2   - 200 000
3   - 100 000
4   - 183699,90
    4302,06      4302,06
        070 - 6186         27600
-

----------

*Makc-777*,  6720  060

----------


## Makc-777

> *Makc-777*,  6720  060


  060     6186        ???

----------


## _11

!     ... 
    030,040,050 ( )

    1     - 50
   - 15
  9  - 25
   - 0

    :
 1 
 030 50
 040 15
 050 25

  2 :
 030 50
 040 -35 (50-15=35)
 050 10 (25-15=10)
 ??????

   :   ,   ?

 !

----------

*Makc-777*,        "  ". ,

----------

*_11*,  .   .  ,    .  ,

----------


## _11

,  !)))))))  )

----------


## Makc-777

060  - 
070  - 6186

----------

*Makc-777*, ,   

 	                                1 	1 	9 	
 	                                  160000	360000	460000	643700
  	              9600	21600	27600	38622

      ()     (, , ),  ..    	        4302	  8604	12906	17208

 .                                         	4302	 8604	12906	17208

   / 	5298	12996	14694	21414
  	                                 0	0	0	0
    ( + )   ( - )	5298	12996	14694	21414

----------


## Makc-777

030, 040, 050 
         ?

----------

*Makc-777*,   ,

----------


## Makc-777



----------

,      ,    ,      ?
   030 040 050.  ,          . 
         ?

----------


## .

** ,

----------

,  . 

      :
 6%  ,      . 
     1000, 2500, 5000, 8000  
  030-060,  
030 - 60
040 - 150
050 - 300 
060 - 180 
,   050  060 (  480)     260  280.          ,     .      . 

 ?

----------

** ,    .     0  



030 60
040 210
050 510
060 480

----------


## .

** ,     ?      ?

----------

, ,       17.01.2013,      ,  19-,  ?           ? :Scratch One S Head:

----------

**,

----------

,    (6%),        9  ,   ().   .   3000,    10000 .  (17.01)  .    .  -            ?    -   :
  - 8,25 % ( 14  2012 )
    - 1/300   
-    - 7    + 30    + 31    + 17    = 85 
  : 85*1/300*8,25%*(10000-3000) = 163,63 
, ,    .

----------


## .

> -


.     .      , .      ,

----------

.     -       2  -   9     .      ?

----------

> ** ,    .     0  
> 
> 
> 
> 030 60
> 040 210
> 050 510
> 060 480


   ?  ,           . 




> ** ,     ?      ?


  ,       .             .  ,    ,   25   ?

   , ,     030-060   ? 

   .   6 %,     1000, 2500, 5000, 8000,     20    .    . 
  : 
030  - 40 
040 - 130 
050 - 280 
060 - 120 
   8000*0,06-80 = 400.  060  400- 050.  400,     . ?

----------

,  .   ?
030-40
040-110
050-240
060-160 
   400

----------

** ,       6%

----------

> ** ,       6%


     )) ,   ,    .   ,             ,   25   ,       ?

----------


## .

> ,   25   ,


 2012   25   .  2013     



> 2  -   9


  .    ,   .

----------


## svetlanko

.      ,  ., :
1,          ,    ?
2,           ,    ?
   .         (   ).       .                 .     :
1.      ?(070?)
2.. 030,040,050- 6%  ,  ?
      6%
.

----------


## Andyko

1.  
2. 

 --

----------


## svetlanko

!
     : 
 . 030,040,050,060    ,     .      (     ) ?
  ,         .
    :   4 . 2012 ,      2013  ,     ( 2012)     (    )?
.

----------


## .

> ?




    2013

----------


## svetlanko

!!!!!!

----------

!
, ,       6% (  ).
  (   ):
1  - 1290
/ - 3781
9  - 6247
   - 10044
  :
1  -  
2  - 4000
3  - 6141,85
4  - 7066,40
   17208,25
 ,         1  - 1290 .,         .    .
     :
 210, 240 - 167401
 260, 280 - 10044
 030 - 1290
 040 - 0
 050 - 0
  0   ,   .         ,    1  1290 .      ?       ?

----------

> ?




           6%

----------

> 0   ,   .


 .



> ,    1  1290 .      ?


   ,  .



> ?


    "     "

----------

"    ( + )   ( - )  : -1290",      ,     ,    ,   1:  060  070 .         ,       070,   ,         ,   ?

----------


## .

.        1 ,    1    . ..   040   .     .   070     
    1290  1 ,      1 ,        ,

----------

,   - ( 6%)   10413,  17208.   070  0? ( )              .   ?

----------


## .

> ,   - ( 6%)   10413,  17208.   070  0?


     ,    ,    030-050? 
  280      260,   .    ,

----------

050-2613, (030,040 )

----------

,   070  2613,

----------


## .

030-040  ?

----------


## lenski

, .
       040 - 51
         050 -0
                                                                                060 - 51
                                                                                070 - 0
?
?  -

----------

*lenski*,     ,      9 .

----------


## lenski

..   050 ( )  51   ? 
    ,

----------

> ..   050 ( )  51   ? 
>     ,


    ,    ,      3-

----------


## lenski

> ,    ,      3-


   ,   ?       ?

----------


## .

*lenski*,

----------


## lenski



----------

.  .  .

:
1 .: 124700 .
: 139700 .
9 .: 140100 .
: 140100 .

     : 8406 .
  .: 8406 .

 :
1 .: 7482 . - 4203,06 . () = 3278,94 .    ,            3665 . ..     - 4203,06 .        3817 . (7482-3665)
: 8382 .
9 .: 8406 .
    12906,13  15.01.13 .

  :
030: 7482
040: 8382
050: 8406
210: 140100
240: 140100
260: 8406
280: 8406
070: 8406
 -  ,     .

----------


## .

030 - 3279
040 - 4179
050 - 4203
060 - 
070 - 

  ,   2013    2013 .         ,

----------

..  2013 .       ,    2012 .,  ,     2013 .,    ? -  ..

----------


## .

> ,     2013 .,    ?


     2013 ,  .      2013 .

----------

.  ,    .     .

----------

2013 .     ......   ,             -.   .
   ,         2010 ,    ,   ,    , ,     .          ,         !(       2012   2011 ,  ,          2011 )
  ,   ,   030-050        ,       .         2013 ,     ,     ,        ...

   ,      2013 ,    2013 ,     + ,    .     ... ?           2013 ???       2013, + ,       2012 .        ,     2013      ...

----------


## .

> ,         !


 , .   2013   . 




> ,   ,   030-050        ,       .


    -?        (      ),      .      ,   .




> + ,    .


         (  ).       31 ,     . 

   ,     ?

----------

. ,    280      . , .. 4203?

----------


## .



----------

> , .   2013   . 
> 
>     -?        (      ),      .      ,   .
> 
>          (  ).       31 ,     . 
> 
>    ,     ?


   ,   2013       ,         ...
   (  2013 ) "  (   ),    () ,         .....,  (   )     .     ,   030-050     ,       .       2013 .

    ,         ,   ,   (  )        2012    ,      .
     -,    ,   ,   ,      2013 .
    ,          ,      ,     ,     ...
   ,   .
         ,       17208  (  10 000)
  ,  ,   09.01    ,        2012 .          2012  (    )  10 000, +        ...           34   2013 ....     17208      ,    ...  17208    "",    ,    .

----------


## .

> ,   2013       ,         .


              .        .




> ,   (  )        2012    ,      .


      ,     ))      ,        2013 ,    2013  .   2013    .          ,         1  2013.




> -,    ,   ,


   ,     ,      .   ,   .     ? 
     -    ,    ,       :Frown:      .    ,         2012.    ,    .      ,      :Frown:  
  2012 .   .   ,   .       ,

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> ,


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## h-r-elmira

.    ((((  .  2011.     ( 6%).  1     ,            2012.       . ,   2011. 5000,    1.5000,  2-. 5000,  3- 5000,  4 .5000.     2012. 20000.   1. ,  2.300 .  3-.300,    2012.  300.   040,   050  600.        030   ?   2011.?

----------

! 
,             ?      .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

> .


  .            ,      ,   .

----------

.     .  6%
:
1 .: 27500 .
: 49780 .
9 .: 70955 .
: 150055 .

 :
1 . 825.  4302  
:669 .  4302.  
9 .: 635.  4302.  
    4302  08.10.12 .

     : 9003 .

  :
030: 1650
040: 2987
050: 4257
060: 4501

210: 150055
240: 150055
260: 9003
280: 4502
    2336

----------

.             

260 9003
280 9003

030,040,050,060,070 

      6%

----------

280     

 5.  280     6%.          ,  50%   260.


   17208,  50%  9003 =4502.

    280  9003

----------

2012    100%    6%  
     .

----------

.

----------

,    ?

----------

.  ,

----------


## Olga ip

! , ,   .   ,   ,         . 
     ,    .

  6%  

:
1  - 8000                             1  - 8000
2  - 23260                             - 31260
3  - 121585                          9  - 152845
4  - 156037                           - 308882

 1    6%  - 480 .
 2    6%  - 1396 .
 3  4    .

          3  - 17208 .

       :

030 -------
040 -------
050  2993
060  5060  
070  ------
260  18533
280  17208

 ,  060 .    ?   -  ?
     ,     ?   ?
, !!!

----------


## .

030 - 480
040 - 1876 (    25 )
050 - 
060 - 1325

260 - 18533
280 - 17208

 ,  ""      (((   
    .       1325.   .     .

----------


## Olga ip

.,   !!!!!
     -   ! 
, ,       050 ,   -   .
 !

----------


## .

9   6% -   9 .    ,       9

----------


## Olga ip

!!!

----------


## 116HappyResident

.K, , ,    -  2012-       ? ,   2.11   ,        .    .

----------


## .

,     -

----------


## 116HappyResident

.,   .

----------


## 83

!     ,  -       
   6% 
  1 .394 830,00     25.04 23689,80
  .1 144 830,00   24.07 45 000,00
  9 .1 144 830,00   0
  12  1 144 830,00 

     4 .1177,80  
 .030  23 690
   .040             68 690
   .050             68 690
   .060              0
   .070             1178 (    .)
  280 .  1178
     ?     ?
 - ? :Frown:

----------


## 83

> !     ,  -       
>    6% 
>   1 .394 830,00     25.04 23689,80
>   .1 144 830,00   24.07 45 000,00
>   9 .1 144 830,00   0
>   12  1 144 830,00 
> 
>      4 .1177,80  
>  .030  23 690
> ...


, -  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ?     ?

----------


## 83

> 


.    
           67512

----------


## .

?    .    68690  .       67512.

----------

!
         6% ( ).

 1 . - 90 000
 2 . - 372 000 .
 3 . - 249 000 
 4 . - 198 000 .

:
030 - 1098. (      )
040 - 18018.
050 - 10638.
060 - 7578.
070 -----
080 -----
090 -----
201 6--
210 909000
220 -----
230 -----
240 909000
250 -----
260 54540
270 -----
280 17208 
 ,   .
.

----------


## .

> (      )


 ,  ?

----------


## 83

> ?    .    68690  .       67512.


  :Smilie: 

  ,     :Frown: ,          6%

 68690
 1178
  67512

 68690
 42000
  34345

----------


## .

,

----------


## 83

> ,


,    ,

----------


## srkvirina

!  15%.   /     ( 1  - 13847, 6 - 7149, 9  - 8952,  - 9408) ( 1%  ).    030,040,050?

----------


## .

030 - 13847
040 - 7149
050 - 8952
060 - 528

----------


## srkvirina

> 030 - 13847
> 040 - 7149
> 050 - 8952
> 060 - 528


060 - 528??? ?  1        13847,   -  9408.  070 - 4439.  ?

----------

> ,  ?


  .
1.- 09.04.2012 ( 1 .     30 ,    ). 
2.- 18.06.2012
3.-25.09.2012
4. - 21.12.2012

----------


## .

> 1        13847,   -  9408.  070 - 4439.  ?


 .    .  -        
    ,   .  ,      .   ,     .

----------


## .

> 1 . - 90 000
>  2 . - 372 000 .
>  3 . - 249 000 
>  4 . - 198 000 .
> 
> :
> 030 - 1098. (      )
> 040 - 18018.
> 050 - 10638.
> 060 - 7578.


 .    ?    .    2,3  4 ,    1 , 9   . 
      .

----------


## srkvirina

> .    .  -        
>     ,   .  ,      .   ,     .


   ,     ,  060  528

----------


## .

. 9408 - 8952 = 456

----------

> .    ?    .    2,3  4 ,    1 , 9   . 
>       .


     .     :
1.    - 90000
1 - 462000 
9    - 711 000 
      - 909 000 .
,    1 . 90 000*6%=5400 ()-4302 (  )=1098
  4302 ()  1098  
 462 000*6%=27720 () - 8604 (  )  - 1098 (   1 ) = 18018
 4 302 ()  18018 
9  711 000*6%=42660 () - 12906 (  9 ) -18018 (   ) - 1098 (   1 )=10638
 4302 ()   10638 
 909 000*6%=54540 (  )- 17208 (  ) - 10638 ( .  9 ) - 18018 ( .  )-1098 ( .  1)=7578
 4 302 ()  7578 ()
,       .       ?

----------


## .

030 - 1098
040 - 19116
050 - 29754
060 - 7578
070  

260 - 54540
280 - 17208

----------

.,    ?        ?

----------


## .

.   .   
        ,       100 .    ,

----------


## srkvirina

> . 9408 - 8952 = 456


,

----------

-
  1., , 9        .       030, 040, 050        090?

----------

**,       

    1,   9  ?  030,040,050

----------

, . ,      .

----------

030 - 177
040 - 1117
050 - 2095
060 - 939

201 - 6
210 -337365
240 - 337365
260 - 20242
280 - 17208 (  17209 ? )

  - 
     2240,  -    793 (    )    060 - 939 .

 !

----------


## .

> 2240,  -    793

----------


## lenin3003

!      ( 6%  ):

1.         ,    030-050            (    )

2.    ,    2012 .,   ,    060  ?

3.  2013 .     ( ),        .      ?

----------


## lenski

(-) , ,       3 ,    3      3 .  ,     ?

----------

> ,     ?

----------


## lenski



----------


## Sneganna

. 
  1- ,   4000
  - 
  9 -
   ,   30000
    ?
030-4000
040- -
050- -
060- 30000
.

----------


## Storn

,   
4000
4000
4000
34000

----------


## Sneganna

30000 -      (       260)
   ?
030-4000
040-4000
050-4000
060-26000 ??

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## .

*Storn*,    ????    1   9 .    040  050. 
   ?  :Frown:         6%?

*Sneganna*,       ?

----------


## Ventus

.     6%,  .  2012          5600 .     - 17208,25 .  :
 030 - 0;
 040 - 0;
 050 - 0;
 060 - ;
 070 - 168;
 090 - .

 210 - 5600;
 220 - ;
 230 - ;
 240 - 5600;
 250 - ;
 260 - 336 (56000.06);
 270 - ;
 280 - 168 (336/2   50%).

    ?

               .     :

 1_060 - 0.00 (-) - 168.00 (-) - -168.00 ();
 1_070 - 168.00 (-) - 0.00 (-) - 168.00 ().

   ,       ?  -  ?

----------

!  , (, ,   )  2012 .      :        ?  ,        .

----------


## Andyko

**,

----------


## Sneganna

.     ,     -.
 ,     040  050 ,      9   ...

----------


## .

*Sneganna*,   ,      .




> ?


  .     1    ,    2  260   280.      .     -        070  :Frown:

----------


## Ventus

> .     1    ,    2  260   280.      .     -        070


   !

 ,   :
   070 - ;
  280 - 336.
  ? 
     336 ?     168 .

----------


## Ventus

> .


      ?   17208,25 .

----------


## .

*Ventus*,  ,   .        (   50%).       .    ,     50%,          1.    ,       2,  168       070,    060



> 336 ?     168 .


      .

----------


## Ventus

.,     280   ?  ?

----------


## Ventus

> Ventus,  ,   .


  6%    (336 ) -   ,  ?    ? ,      (17208,25 )?

----------


## .

*Ventus*,   -?  :Frown:       .  336     .    ,     336 .    17 ,    ,  . 



> 6%    (336 ) -   ,  ?


 .      .

----------


## Ventus

> .      .


 , ,        ?  336  -  ,     ,      ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,      ?


   17208   .   ?         100%.    336 ,      336  .   
     260,     280.      ,    .   50%   ,

----------


## Ventus

*.*,   .    .  :Smilie:

----------


## lenski

,   -,   ?

----------



----------


## lenski

,  -

        ?,. 
1   = 120
: 1 + 2
9 : 1+2+3 .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,  -
> 
>         ?,. 
> 1  = 120
> : 1 + 2
> 9 : 1+2+3 .


.

----------


## .

*lenski*,     ,    ,          1 ,
  ,

----------


## lenski

1 .     ? 
     1 , 2 , 3 ?

----------


## .

*lenski*,  ,    ?




> 1 , 2 , 3 ?


 ,      2  3 .     1   9 
 -       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lenski

.

----------


## sas911

, .         ,       . ,        .  ,   ?         ,   1- ?

    ,    (   )       ?

----------


## .

*sas911*,     ?  ?  ?

----------

,  ,    6%  :
 020 - 18210501011011000110 
 080 - 18210501050011000110?

----------


## sas911

., ,  ,     2012.   ,      .

----------


## .

,

----------


## .

**,

----------

> **,


., !

----------


## lenski

> ,


   ,    ?

,,     .     1        .

----------


## .

-?     ,       .    ?    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lenski

:Smilie:       ,      , 1 ,  , 9   .
   ,      - (     )

----------


## sas911

> ,


     ,        :Smilie:     -      ?

----------

!      "".  -  .
   17208  . 
1   28800
 50400
9  87247
 175907
  175907
 10554
   ( ) 10554
  0
 1:
030 
040 
050 
060 
070 
  ? .

----------


## .

> ,      ,


   .     ,   



> -      ?


 .   1

----------


## .

> 17208  .


   ?

----------

.,   2012.

----------

> .,   2012.


 .   1/4    ?

----------


## sas911

*.*, !

----------


## .

**,

----------

> ?


    17208 (  )  2",     .    .

----------


## .

.  1       1/4  17208.    -   ,  1728.     .        
        ,  -  4 ,     .

----------

> **,


,       
1   1 350 000
  2 732 451
 9  4 211 865
  5 588 129
   5 588 129
  335 288
    ( ) 17 208 (   2012)
   82 576
  1:
 030 - 63 792
 040 - 146 739
 050 - 235 504
 060 - 82 576
 070 
 ?!   ,  .  1/4     ? .

----------

> ,       
> 1   1 350 000
>   2 732 451
>  9  4 211 865
>   5 588 129
>    5 588 129
>   335 288
>     ( ) 17 208 (   2012)
>    82 576
> ...


   "".

----------


## .

**,       .    



> ,   (**  / )


    1    17208,     1/4  17208.       
  .

----------

> **,       .    
> 
>     1    17208,     1/4  17208.       
>   .


)))  !!!

----------

,,   .       2012.        ?   , ,      30.04.        (..     ).  ?!

----------

15%     .       ( 1152017)???     ??? --

----------


## .

> 


    ,     2012  ,    1  2013      .      . 




> 15%     .


          ,    ?     ,        ?

----------

[QUOTE=.;53974053]    ,     2012  ,    1  2013      .      . 

 !   2013    - ?

----------

...     ?

----------

:  2011  ,  2012 -  -      ?

----------


## .

> 2013    - ?







> ?


  ,  .  2013     




> ?


     ,

----------


## lenski

> .     ,   
>  .   1


       ,     .    ?

     ,    ,  ,     .

----------


## lenski

. ,    1   .

----------


## .

*lenski*,  1     .    ,     ?

----------


## lenski

,        .        ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## lenski

.  ?

----------


## .

,   " "?     (),   .    ,   .   -?

----------


## kateB

!
, .
  6%  .
1.	         2013      , ? 
2.	     2012 :            ,    50%, ?
3.	   ,   2013                 50%,        ?

----------


## Manjushri

, .
 ,     .
     .
      2013         2013              2013? ( ,  6%        )
 .
 ,
.

----------

*kateB*, 
1    2013 
2 .     2012
3 .    .     -

----------

*Manjushri*,   1    1

----------


## kateB

**,    !

----------


## Manjushri

> *Manjushri*,   1    1


**,    1 .        ?  :Smilie:       .
         (+/)          .
   ,          .

----------

.  1 .    1     -

----------


## Manjushri

> .  1 .    1     -


**, !

----------


## lenski

> *kateB*, 
> 1    2013 
> 2 .     2012
> 3 .    .     -


           2013?

----------


## lenski

> .  1 .    1     -




   ,      1 .       1 . (    )

----------

> 2013?

----------

> ,      1 .       1 . (    )


   1

----------


## lenski

, ,   6%  .    9    .   ?

 050   , 10657
 060    ?     14597,          25255,   ?
   32147  ( 260)
 6893 ( 280)

----------


## .

*lenski*,      (      ).   060       2   030-050  1.      060.
    ,        .  .

----------

2011        -    (   ,      ),   27  2012 .
       ,        ?

  ,       ...

:
1 . - 0
 - 0
9  - 0
  - 15000

  - 900
   - 900 (          100%??)

 :
030-060  

210 - 15000
240 - 15000
260 - 900
280 - 900

----------


## .

> ,        ?


       .   ,         .




> 100%??


 ?     4 ?

----------

,  6%,      4

----------


## 707

6%.  ,   1  2         ,      ,         280              ,      3  4        3  4 ? ..      
            3 

.. ,  ..

----------


## 707

> 6%.  ,   1  2         ,      ,         280              ,      3  4        3  4 ? ..      
>             3  
> 
> .. ,  ..


 ....             ,    50 %,       ,   ?

----------

*707*,    (  )      :  1,  ,  9 ,  .   
       9    
  50%  ( )
      6%

----------


## 86

,  ,     . 
 1 - 45000
             2 -45000
             3 - 45000
             4 - 45000
      17208  20.11.2012
  - 2500 ( 25.09.2012)
    .
                 : 
  210- 180000
             240- 18000
             260- 10800
             280- 10800
 ,      030,040,050?
   030- 2700
                     040-5400
                     050-8100
 .         060- --
 .         070-8100 (    ,     ?)
     030,040,050?  .  .

----------

.

----------


## 86

> .


,  ,     8100,  ,        ?      2500,        ,       ? 
  030-050,   (45000* 6%=2700  . .)          ?          ,       ,   :    030-0,  040-0,  050-2500,  060-0  070-2500.           ?  ,  ,   .  .

----------

:
25.04.12 2700
25.07.12 2700
25.10.12 2700
 30.04.13    8100


     ,        .      4 ,     

2500    ,

----------


## 86

> :
> 25.04.12 2700
> 25.07.12 2700
> 25.10.12 2700
>  30.04.13    8100
> 
> 
>      ,        .      4 ,     
> 
> 2500    ,


       ?  030-2700, 040-5400, 050-8100, 060- --, 070- 8100.       ?            ?            ?    .

----------

.    ,

----------


## 86

> .    ,


      .

----------


## ekater

!       2012 .   6%  .
1 .   , .. 0.   
:  61 500 .    1    8 604, 13 .  ** 2012.
9 :  63 000 . (..  3  + 1500 ).   3   
 , ,     , .. 0.    2    8 604, 13 .  ** 2012.
.    : 63 000 .  6% = 3780.

      2012    . ..    100% .
 1 . ,       , .   .
     , .. 61 500 * 6% = 3 690.   8 604. .   100 %.   0
 9     .      ? .. 63 000 * 6% = 3 780.       1       8 604?    ?
      050?
 ,     :
. 030 - 0
. 040 - 0
. 050 - 0
. 210 - 63 000
. 240 - 63 000
. 260 - 3 780
. 280 - 3 780
 060, 070 .
      9 .

----------



----------


## ekater

**,  .    ,        3   . ,      9 .  .  ,         .         ,        . 
          .   .

----------

,   .

----------


## ekater

**, ,  .       . :Smilie:

----------


## ekater

**, ,  .  ,            (  3678).   ,         4.33.2   . 060    3 780?          100 %?

----------

.     ,      .     . , -

----------


## ekater

**, . .  -    ?     .  Excel .

----------



----------


## ekater

**, ,   .          .

----------

! -  ,       , ,   
   6% ( )  1-54654
                                                         2  48593
                                                         3  32145
                                                         4  43029
    (   )
   030-1640         25.04.12 1640
                                       040- 3100        23.07.12 1460 
                                       050-4650         24.10.12  1550
                                       060-703            
210 - 178421
240-  178421
260-    10705
280-      5352
    937  25.10.12?
     3476   4-5276.   .

----------

.   - 2  .

  ? ,        ?

----------

. , ,    .  , ,  ,       ?

----------

.

----------

,,  .

----------


## MarKohska

.
  ,   , :
   6%
: 1 . - 1 089 453,95; 2 . - 1 201 084,35; 3 . - 1 543 364,65; 4 . - 1 572 006,65
 : 1 . - 65 349,27; 2 . - 96 359,17; 3 . - 87 411,31; 4 . - 60 644,05 (   ,      - 23 241,92)
     : 1 . - 32 683,62; 2 . - 36 032,53; 3 . - 46 300,94
  :
 1: 
030 - 32 683,62
040 - 68 716,15
050 - 115 017,09
060 - 47 160,20
 2:
210 - 5 405 909,60
220 - 
230 - 
240 - 5 405 909,60
250 - 
260 - 324 354,58
270 - 
280 - 162 177,29
    280,    2012  309 763,80,     ,   ,   ,  333 005,72,     ,  "... (     50%) "  162 177,29.   ?

----------


## .

> ?


.    .      -  .       -  ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ?


.    .      -  .       -  ?  :Frown:

----------


## ole_777

! , ,   .  15%. 1 . .450 .500.   030- 0
                                                                                   6 . . 15450  9604,13  040- 877
                                                                   9 .   (..   )  050- 877
                                                                                     . 15450 . 18708,26  060 - 0
?

----------


## .

060 - 
070 - 877
090 -   

    ? -         :Embarrassment:

----------


## ole_777

> ? -


         .  2       . 
  877.  , .. ,    .      070 ?

----------


## .

> .


,  2012      17   ,   18 .




> 070 ?


 .         ,        070?

----------


## ole_777

> ,  2012      17   ,   18 .


 ,  17 :yes: .     . 
  ..!

----------


## MarKohska

!

----------


## .

> xls,


      (  ).       
   ,    ,       .         ,     ,

----------


## MarKohska

> ,       .         ,     ,


 :Big Grin:      ,    , " " -   ,  ,     ...
     xml   . 
    ,   ,         ,      ,      ,          xml ... 
,     ,      ,   ,  ,     .   ,      .             20.08.2012  8116/12 (: http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...e=LAW;n=134372),        .... 
, *.*,   .     ....

----------


## MarKohska

> (  ).


 ""  !  :yes:

----------


## MarKohska

,  ,      ,      31.03.2013 .

----------


## MarKohska

*.*,  , .      5 405 909,60,     51 400          : "   ()       ...."  ".79  07.02.12    ......" 
      ,         . 251  (  ). ?

----------


## .

> ,       "        ", *     ,*      ,         .           ,    ,    ,      ,              .


.346.17

----------


## MarKohska

> .346.17


     6%,      .           (30%)   .      .    .  ?

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/232061/

----------


## MarKohska

> http://www.klerk.ru/doc/232061/


  !
, . ,      ,            ....         , ,         .         : "    :
1) ,    251 ;"
,        ,   .    . 251      ,    .     . 346.17       ,       ....   - .  :Embarrassment:  ,  .

----------


## .

*MarKohska*,      .       :Embarrassment:

----------


## MarKohska

!   ....      :Girl Blush2:

----------


## Valerija.pr

,      3 .
  280    ?         ?
      228 066   6% = 13684,   16792,    060   6842?      50%? 
       "   ()"?

----------


## Valerija.pr

: 
. 210 - 228 066
. 240 - 228 066,
. 260 - 13 684, 
. 280 - 6842
 030,040,050 - 0
. 060 - 6842.
,          ?     -    ?

----------

*Valerija.pr*,      4?      ?  .
  .       ,

----------


## Chinna

, ,      (15%), :
  1   
  2   (   100 )
  3  
    ( 15%)
 030  0
 040  100
 050 - ???
         ,    9   .

----------


## .

050 - .     




> ,    9   .


 .    9

----------


## Chinna

> 050 - .     
> 
>  .    9


 ! :-)

----------

.
     ,  ,      . 
    , !

 15%.

                ,          ?

     1,   ( )      .
      ,    2 (  )    (? 1        )      030,     -                  .

  -    1,     ?

1),         220 "      (    )?

2)   " "   230 " ,    ,     ?     !

 .

 : 
 -    300
 -  200
       30,       - 20.
     - 10 -    "       "

  ,        220 ()  210 (200+10)?

  230  " "?

     .

   2010,                "  ".

----------


## 707

,           ,      ?

----------

,     ,       .   ?     ?    .

----------

,    ,  2012    ,    " ,      "  " ,       ( ()   ,   1  2011 )"  ?

----------

**,   ,      2011 .    ? 2012

----------

.  -. , ,   230   2012 .     250   2011 .   ? 
. 210 (2012 .) = 80 000
. 220 (2012 .) = 30 000
. 250 ((2011 .) = 115 000

----------


## .

**,      ,     . ..      50000 .

----------

.        :   .        1 .   (030  040),    .    .    ,  ..  1 .  .      .
:     ,     .      ?

----------



----------

, .

----------


## .

> ,          ?


         -   .

*707*,   ,       .    .   .    ,     ,

----------


## 707

,    

  :
                           1                          9             
 :    36500            56500                 75000            175000
. .   2190              3390                  4500              10500
                                                                                  17000
                                                                         10500
  .    2190              3390                  4500
              2200              3400 (1200)        4500 (1100)
      -10                -10                                         -4500

   ...

!

----------

,   ,         ,

----------

*707*,     ?          ,       .            .   4500

----------


## 707

4500  -   2012      -  2013 ?

----------

070


   2013       .         ,        .

----------

6%
    2011    27  2012 .    -30      ,   .   ( )     2011 ?

----------

> 6%
>   ( )     2011 ?


.

----------

6%

      2012 .       .         - ,     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 :yes:

----------

6%  

 1 -      1764 . 
   17850 
 17500
 1414 ()

           -17500   , .. 17850?

----------

17208  ,  17850?

----------

> 17208  ,  17850?


   17850 .

----------

**, ...  ?

----------

, .  .

----------


## nastena0231

!     ,     ...

-  1 . 70.198,45 (  17.113,94),
-  1      35.922,17 (  38.214,87), 
-  9      34.531,43 (  50.708,81), 
-  2012      62.346,72 (  73.476,40).
       030, 040, 050, 060, 070, 090.
        .((((
 .

P.S.   2 . - 35.000,  3 . - 3.000.     2012    73.476,40-38.000=35.476 .

----------

!
22  2012 .  .    !
 2012.    . 

  .
  ( ). .  (6%)
1.       , .
2.       25    .

 :
1.         1. 2013.      .
2.       1. 2013.

,       (    ).     ,    ?
 -    -  .

----------


## .

*nastena0231*,       .        ,      030-050.
       ,   070    050,    090    .
    ,    .       ,

----------


## .

> 1.         1. 2013.      .


     ,     .       




> ,    ?


 .      50.   ,

----------

> ,     .       
> 
>  .      50.   ,



  !
       ? ,    ,    , ?

----------


## nastena0231

*.*, !!!

----------


## .

> ?


      .

----------


## 2

/ .
 2012    ,   , ..  /.        ( 6%),      100 ,  10 , 90     /.    .       - 3     3 .
    10+3=13.        ,      ,     /??    ..      / ...

----------


## .

> 100 ,  10 , 90     /.


100      (   ,    ,     /).  3    /   . ..  103

----------


## 2

.   .
   ,    2012.  -       /.,        2013. ,       -       2013.?

----------


## .

> 2013. ,


,

----------

.
   .

----------


## 86

,    2010 .   6%  .  1  36000, 2  36000, 3  36000, 4  36000.   12003   5.07.2010 .   4320  10.01.2011 .  :
210- 144000
240- 144000
260- 8640
280- 4320
030- 2160
040- 4320
050- 6480,     060  070  ?        ?  030,040,050-   ? .

----------

040 2160
050 3240
060 1080

----------


## 86

> 040 2160
> 050 3240
> 060 1080


 ,       040  050?      ,     .    4320   ?

----------

4320  .        :
 1 2160  25.04

 9  1080  25.10
    1080  30.04

 040
 72000 * 6% = 4320.   50%,            .  2160

 050
 108000 * 6% = 6480.   50%.  3240

 060
 280   050 = 4320 - 3240 = 1080

----------


## nastena0231

3 ,        50%  9 .

----------

*nastena0231*,  3,      .  05.07.10,   25.07.10
        ( 2010  )

----------


## nastena0231

*.*,            .      2012  38.000.     73.476,40-38.000=35.476 .     1, 090-070=73476-34531=38945 .    ... -     ?  .

----------


## dinara85

!  ,     2012     6%  .          4014 .   ?  ,     .  2013    .    2013   1    7530     (125500    12013 *0,06%-=7530 ),    2013      ...            2013

----------

1    6%        (  50%).
        ,    1 .
 9        2   
          . ?

----------


## .

> .,            .


 260   280  ,     



> 4014 .


  ,      .  ,     ,       .  ,    .



> 2013


 ,    .  -    .

----------


## .

> 1    6%        (  50%).
>          ,    1 .
>   9        2   
>            . ?


       ,  .      ,    50%

----------


## 20

!     2012,    05.03.2012  2013,    ?     !

----------


## .

2013 ,

----------


## 20

15%  2012,       05.03.2013   05.03.2012

----------


## 22

6%  . 
     ,     .
 ?.
   ?      ?

----------


## .

,     2012 .     ,   
   ,       ,

----------


## dinara85

,    4014 .,      070    2012 ,       2013 , ?          .

   .  1 2013    125500 .   7530 .        1 .         1 .      35664,66 ., ..  1-   8916,17 .      ,      : , , .    ,    7530 .          7530 .   , ,

----------

> 7530 .   , ,

----------


## dinara85

.       7530 .    6246 .      .     7530 .  ,   1284 . (7530-6284)       ?

----------



----------


## dinara85

!    ,  7530 .   ,

----------

*dinara85*,   ,     1/4

----------


## dinara85

:Redface: ,     :yes: .       1284 . ,  ,       . ,

----------


## 2003

.     ,  .    2011 -.         20 828.
  2012   1   1400
6  125114
9  142988,9.           2011    2012.        030-050.

----------


## .

> 2011    2012.


         . .230.       030-050

----------

.

,   ,     .

   15% ,   

1 . -  411598,00   61740,00

1 .  - 253607,00     38041,00

9 . -  298485,00   44773,00

-  8587426,  8001290, .  586136     87920,00

   :
030  61740,00
040  38041,00
050  44772,00
060  43148,00

      1 . 61740,00      87920  61740 = 26180       9 ?
     ,   61740 + 38041+ 44772 = 144553?      87920.       060 43148,00.           ! , ,    !

----------

25.04 61740
25.07 
25.10 
 2013  26180

----------


## .

> 9 ?


 ?      .



> 060 43148,00.


      .    64740,    38041,    44772.     87920,   9  44772,  43148. 
      ,    ( 87920-61740).

----------


## katyll

. ,   26180    ,  .         9 .   030-050      ,     ,        ,    060    ,      / 87920  44772 (    61740). ,       .

----------

**
*.*
*katyll*
      !  ,  ,   !

----------


## nastena0231

**,        ,   .       ,   ,    .))))       .

----------


## Poly76

,    - ,   2,   280   ?

----------

280

----------


## Poly76



----------

6% . ,030-1316, 040-4151, 050-5523, 210-216010, ,240-216010,260-12961, 280-17209,       070  060   .  .

----------

280= 12961
060 
070= 5523

----------

> 280= 12961
> 060 
> 070= 5523


   :

 280 = 6480 (  50%   260)
 060 = 958
 070 =

----------


## echinaceabel

> :
> 
>  280 = 6480 (  50%   260)
>  060 = 958
>  070 =


,     



> 280-17209


    ,     100%.

----------


## lenski

2013?




> 


 
   01.03.2013 .  -3-3/721@.

 ,  .   -

----------

*lenski*,  , 
            100%
           ,          50%

----------


## kam72

!

    6%  .     2012:

1 : 38500
1 : 39500
9 : 49100
: 55600

   .    100% .

  :

210 - 55600
240 - 55600
260 - 3336
280 - 3336

  30  70 - .

      ?
!

----------

*kam72*,

----------


## .RU

!  ,   .      : 9900, : 9500;   :20700, : 18600;  9 : 29700, : 28900,    :47300, : 46200.     030,040, 050, 060  070????     .

----------

030 60
040 315
050 120
060 
070 120
090 473

----------


## .RU

,  ,                ?     ?

----------

25.04 +60
25.07 +255
25.10 -195
31.03 -120


31.03 473

----------


## .RU

.      : 25.04 +60, 25.07 + 315, 25.10 +121( ),                 ,    ? !!!

----------

.

----------


## .RU

...

----------


## .RU

:
  - - 164
. - 473
 .070 - 120
   2012. . - 524
         .      ,       ? !

----------

.

----------


## Sventusi

!      !  ,         ,  ,   !!!      ?      ?

----------

*Sventusi*,   ?

----------


## Sventusi



----------


## Sventusi

,

----------

?
  .   
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=489876

----------

.        ,       ,  2012 .    26.12.2012 ,   4 ,     ,     20-   2013.     4     .        .     (      )      ,    .  ?

----------

** ,   .  30

----------

> ** ,   .  30


.

----------

.

----------

** ,

----------


## wererabbit

!    . 
 2012   1-   111367  0,06 = 6682,02  (      30 ). ,  2-   157605,75 (  3,   4   157605,75).       6%  1     ,    2012  100%  .   ,    40, 50  60  ?  ?

----------


## .

*wererabbit*,    .            :Frown:

----------


## @

, ,    :
  -
 2011   
   2012   030          , ..       030            ?
        ( 20+  30)          220  , ?
         ,        220

----------


## .

> ?


 




> 220  ,

----------


## wererabbit

*.*, ,  ,      157605,75.   -   3-  4-    .

----------


## .

030 - 6682
  040-070

----------


## wererabbit

*.*, !

----------


## White Collar

!    ,   2012          100%  .,     -     2012 ?  ,       ,   ,     280 (  ,  ).      ,      50%.   ,   50%?.

----------

!
, ,   -,    2012,        ,     (   ,  ). 
 - ,   1     001, 010, 020,  030  090  ?
   ,

----------

2   201, 220, 250.  . ,   ?

----------


## .

> ,   50%?


      100%,     100%.

----------


## .

** , ,

----------


## Shoko

6% .
  ,    .  -  1    -,   21887,   16841.       4065,   8142.    -   45355,    - 41309.
      030-050  ,      ,    ?

----------


## .

,    .           128     :Frown:

----------


## White Collar

*.*,  ! , ,     (.030-060)  ?    ?

----------

*White Collar*,  030,040,050   .         ,    0,

----------


## White Collar

** . ,      ,   , ,  50%.         .  2013   . .     .  .

----------

*White Collar*,

----------

! , ,      ( 6%).
 1-.    320 741,47 
 1- .    612 070,70 
 9 .           864 911,62 
               1 302 579,41 

 3- .        7 193,16
 4- . -10 015,09 .

. 30  - 19 244
. 40  - 36 724
. 50  - 44 702
. 60  - 16 245

----------

,  7193.16   25.07

----------

. ,  26.09

----------


## hellolga

!

    6%  .     2012 (   ):

 1 : 0 
 1 : 80600
 9 : 213740
: 294900

    ( ).    100% .
 1 : 0 
 1 : 3824
 9 : 8127
: 12430

  :

210 - 294900
 240 - 294900
 260 - 17694
 280 - 12430


30 - 
40 - 1012
50 - 4697
60 - 505

      ?
! (  :Embarrassment: )

----------

060=17694-12430-4697=567

----------


## hellolga

> 060=17694-12430-4697=567


   !

----------


## Viola_new

6% 

1  225000
 431250
9  467050
 712800


     4302,06

  9198  1   8073   




030 9198
040 17271
050 15117

060 10443

       8289
???

----------


## echinaceabel

> 6% 
> 
> 1  225000
>  431250
> 9  467050
>  712800
> 
> 
>      4302,06
> ...


 :yes:   .

----------

!
   .
   - 3500
  - 3900
 9  - 6000
  11500

----------


## .

,   .

----------

> !
>    .
>    - 3500
>   - 3900
>  9  - 6000
>   11500


  ,   
 3500 (    25,04,12 ,    25,03,13)
   3900 (    25,07,12,   25.03.13)
  6000 (  25.10.12,   25.03.13)
  , ?
 ,

----------

**, ,   
 ,  ?      ?

----------

> ,   
>  3500 (    25,04,12 ,    25,03,13)
>    3900 (    25,07,12,   25.03.13)
>   6000 (  25.10.12,   25.03.13)
>   , ?
>  ,


    ,  ?

----------

**,   :Smilie:

----------

, ...  (6%)   2012    04.02.2013 ,    04.03.2013  ( 154128)     ,   1 .2013      (  12708)        .060   . 070 -  141420, ,    ?

----------

.   ?

----------

,       ,       ?    ...

----------


## .

**,      ,   .

----------

C . !

----------


## komm

., ,    ,   )))).         2012    ,  , ,     . ,    ,   ""...  ,  ,     2012, 25000     ,         -        ,     . -          2012. :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

. 80

----------


## komm

> . 80


  !    -      .

----------

6% 
,    
1  70 243
 160 345
9  337 581
 516 153
     4302,06
 030 - 
 040 - 1 017
 050 - 6 332
 060 - 6412
 210  240 - 516 513
 260 - 30 969
 280 - 17 208

----------

.
 :  210  240 - 516 153

----------

6% 
,  
,      .
,     :  
1  70 243
 160 345
 9  337 581
 516 153
     4302,06
 030 - 
  040 - 1 017
 050 - 7 349
 060 - 6412
 210  240 - 516 153
 260 - 30 969
 280 - 17 208

----------


## .

,  .

----------

!

----------


## sashkud

, ,    .  -      -,             .                 .       11231     2766,6+829,98+705,48=15533        ....    .           -         .        _      1   030 ( ) -     15533         ,        ,     !   ,  ..  !!!!

----------


## Sauvagesse7

> 030 - 6682
>   040-070


 ?    .070       ?

----------


## sashkud

2012 .   6%  .    - 487650,  1  189186, 2  199006, 3  99457.   2012      13.09.2012       11807,      .  :
210- 487650
240- 487650
260- 29259
280- 11807
030- 11231
040- 23171
050- 29138,    3-  5967-      ,     11807,        ,
        070? -  11686,    5967    3- ....    ?.

----------


## .

> .070       ?


 .       ,   .040

----------


## .

> 1   030 ( ) -     15533


    ,   .             :Frown:

----------


## .

> 040- 23171


    , 23291



> 050- 29138,


 -  .




> 070?


 .   060  070

----------


## Sauvagesse7

*.*,     :    ,  6%.    -161880, -9713,     -17208  (       ).  : 30 -0, 40-4122 , 050 - 9713 .         70 - 17208 ,   ,    7495.   ?

----------


## sashkud

040 -23291,       1   11231,      ,               11351...   ???    ?
     050    ))   ,   - ?
          ?

----------


## .

> 70 - 17208 ,   ,    7495.   ?


-   070     9713.      280  17208,     9713.  280      260



> ,


        ?  ,   ,   ???




> 050    ))


     3 ,          9 ?

----------


## sashkud

,   ...  ?                  ...

----------


## Sauvagesse7

> -   070     9713.      280  17208,     9713.  280      260


,  .

----------


## sashkud

050    -11807, ?

----------


## .

> ,   ...


    .   ,   .



> 050    -11807, ?


  .    ,      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## sashkud

...

----------


## ip el

6  + ,     4- .  ,    ,      -   ( ,  ).      280   ?             :?

----------

> :?

----------


## 44

,  .  .

1 -- 3600 
 -- 10800
3      --  14400
      --   21600

 1-  -- 3600
 2-  --    (17208.25)
 3-  
   -- 792

030 -- 3600
040 -- 3600
050 -- 3600
060 -- 792

260 -- 21600
280 -- 17208
???

----------


## .

> 030 -- 3600
> 040 -- 3600
> 050 -- 3600
> 060 -- 792
> 
> 260 -- 21600
> 280 -- 17208


030 - 3600
040 - 2196 (10800    )
050 - 1494 (14400    9 )
060 - 2898

        792 . 21600-17208-3600=792

----------


## 44

> 030 - 3600
> 040 - 2196 (10800    )
> 050 - 1494 (14400    9 )
> 060 - 2898
> 
>         792 . 21600-17208-3600=792


 .

----------


## mills3

! -        , ..       . 
   6%  .  :
 1  -    18 ,  0.
 2  -    21568 ,  ..       ,         13750  + 18  
 3  -    177 313  ( 6% -    ),     296 033 , ..   . ..   118720 .
 4  -   ,  6%  4-  -     = 287 479.


1.)        287479 - 118720 = 168759?   -    ,     ?
2.)      030, 040, 050      ? ..
  030 18 
  040 13769 
  050 191082 
  060 287479

----------


## .

> -    ,     ?


     ,     .    




> 4  -   ,


          2012 ,     . ,   2013 ,    2013 
,      31 ,

----------


## mills3

> ,      31 ,


,   ,     2012,    2012.      , ..   .
   ?     ,    ?

----------


## .

.     ,    2,3  4 .     ,      .

----------

,  ,     ,   , ,  . ..      ,     ,      .

----------


## .



----------


## vitch

.
     ,       (  ).
    (. )   ,    :
_"          20.08.2012  8116/12  2.11        .
             , .. 20.08.2012.
         . 2.11        ( 4, 5  195    ).
     ,                   50 .  .
      ,        ,          2012 ,     ."_

       ,      .
,          .

----------


## .

))      .

----------


## bitecraft

,   .   .     6%.    2012. .    3-  4- .    2012 - 128206.  3-     - 3000,  4-    - 2500.    - 8512 (4210 + 4302)
 2   ()
201 - 6
210 - 128206
220 --------
230 ---------
240 - 128206
250 - --------
260 - 7693 (128206 *6%)
270 ----------
280 - 8512
    1   .
030 --------
040 ---------
 ... , .

----------

128206*6%=7692
280 7692

      3 ,   .    

     6%

----------


## bitecraft

> 3 ,   .


34560 - 3- 
93646 - 4-

----------

> 


?

----------


## bitecraft

,   . ,

----------

""    

4210  25.10.12?
4302  31.12.12?

----------


## bitecraft

> 


1-   13  2012
2-  17  2012 
  ,           3-  2012

----------


## bitecraft

:Embarrassment: 


> 8512 (4210 + 4302)


  ))

----------


## bitecraft

. 
050 - (34560*6%)= 2074 ?

----------


## .

,     25 .         .    050

----------


## bitecraft

..         ?

----------



----------


## bitecraft

( + )   ( - ) -  (-5500)

      ??

060, 070 --------- ?

----------

,     


   030-070

----------


## bitecraft

001 - 1
010 - -----
020 - 18210501011011000110
030,040,050,06,070 - -----------
080 - 18210501011011000110
090 - ---------
201 - 6
210 - 128206
220, 230 - -------
240 - 128206
250 ------
260 - 7692
270 - ------
280 - 7692

?

----------

*bitecraft*,

----------


## bitecraft

!!!

----------


## VOLik_budsk

!
   6%
   325 000
030 -3360 ()
040- 11100 ()
050- 12840 ()
060 - --

070 - 10548

260- 19500
280 - 17208 (  (04,07,10,12 )

----------


## .

> 280 - 17208 (  (04,07,10,12 )


  ,          030-050?

----------


## VOLik_budsk

> ,          030-050?


  :Redface:

----------

030 635  ,   040 360   050 360.         3000,       070  ?   360   9 ?

----------


## .

> 


       ,   ,   .       030-050       .

----------


## .

**,     ?      ,   ,

----------


## VOLik_budsk

> ,   ,   .       030-050       .


2292 -      (17208)   (19500)   ?     ?
   ?
030 ---
040- --
050- --
060 - -2292

070 - 10548

260- 19500
280 - 17208 (  (04,07,10,12 )

----------


## .

> 070 - 10548


,    ?        060?
    ,         .     .  -

----------


## VOLik_budsk

> ,    ?        060?
>     ,         .     .  -


 ,       

   ?
 030 ---
 040- --
 050- --
 060 - 2292

 070 - --
 210 - 325 000
 260- 19500
 280 - 17208 (  (18,18,20 ,20 )

  1  - 3360, 2  -7740, 3  -1740

----------


## astup

6%  .    , !   ,        2012  -  . , , . 
 :
  1782052
  () :
7680
20921
67378
106923
 ,       :
   1   ,    :
     17208 (23.07.12),          ,  3719 (23.07.12),      : 
 9 : 46457 (18.10.12) (   : 67378-17208-3719)
 : 39545 (24.01.13). 
   ,      ,       ,       (    ,      )..  :
030    3378
040   12317
050   54472
060   35243

201   6
210   1782052
240   1782052
260     106923
280       17208
 ?    - , . 
   -     30 ?
        (   )?

----------


## astup

(   23.07.2012), . .   :
030  7680
040 12317
050 54472
060 35243

----------


## .

> 030  7680
> 040 12317
> 050 54472
> 060 35243

----------


## astup

! 
   :
   -     30 ?
        (-   )?

----------

30

----------


## lorir

! ,,   .    ()  ,  6%  .    .    ,  .       (1)     ,    ,    .   ,   -.   ,.  , -    .          -.  1.  .
 1. 1.   , ,   ?
 2.   ,         ?   -  .  -  ?
 3.    ,   ,      ?
 4. - -  ,   ?
 5.      ,    ?
 , ,     .

----------

1     .    
2    
3  ,    
4      -
5  /

----------


## astup

21.04.2013, 11:55

  .
,  ,   .

----------


## lorir

! -  .
2.     ,  ?     ?
3.     ,      ?   ,  ?
4  -:    ,      ?
  ,            ,     ?
          ? (    )

----------

2   .    
3 .   .      ,   .  ,  " " 
4  



   ,     .

----------


## lorir

!

----------

,  ,          " (     50%) ",        -  ?      ?

----------



----------


## Sasha_2

!
  ,       2011 ? http://www.klerk.ru/files/blanks/51/...017-2011-7.xls

    6%  ,            ?

 ,          ,  . 260 =  280 (   ,     . 280  "     50%"

----------



----------

!     :            ,       ?           030, 040, 050      ( )   ()   ?

----------



----------

:   210  358088
 240  358088
260  21 485
280  8604 (    ,    )

030  8864
040  13955
050  16687
060 ---
070  3860

  ?    040  13955-8604=5351???
   ?8083?

    .
-      ,       .    , -       .    ,           .

----------


## Sasha_2

> 


.       ( 30-50)

 :
3 : 1800
6 : 4024
9 : 5965
12 : 9994

    :
3 : 3320
6 : 3320 (   -   03,07,12)
9 : 6142
12 : 17208

 :
030 - 0 (,     ?)
040 - 704
050 - 0

060 - 0

?  ,      6     704   ( )      ?

----------


## .

> 040  13955-8604=5351???


,    .    050      .

----------

, ,  .

----------


## Vayolet

, ,   ?  6%

 ():
1 . - 24101
 - 54634
9 . -  90584
 - 131828

 :
1 . - 1446
 - 3278
9  -  ,          6419 .



020 	18210501011011000110
030   	1446-	---
040	3278-	---		
050	--------
060   --------
070   1832---
080   -------
090   -------
210   13182	8
240 	131828
260   7910
280   17208

     1832 .

----------


## .

> 260   7910
> 280   17208


.  280      260.




> 070   1832---


     ?

----------


## NDSkz

! , ,    6%  .
  3  2012.       94940  ,   4302,06  .       1394 .        15900,   ,   954.        ,    ,  . 7314    1  - 3      .
 :
030 1394
040 2348
050 2348
060 (2348 - (6650-11616))= - 2618 .,  )      , ..       . 
070 2618
210 110840
240 110840
260 6650
280 11616

  ?     !

----------


## .

> ..


  :Smilie: 




> 260 6650
> 280 11616


    ?     280   260



> 070 2618


 2348

----------


## Vayolet

> Vayolet  
> 260 7910
> 280 17208
> .  280      260.


, 
260   7910
280   7910





> Vayolet  
> 070 1832---
>     ?


     ,    


 ():
1 . - 24101
 - 54634
9 . - 90584
 - 131828

  ():
1 . - 1446
 - 3278
9  - 5435 (  2157,   ,          6419 .)



020 18210501011011000110
030 1446- ---
040 3278- ---
050 5435
060 --------
070 5435---
080 -------
090 -------
210 131828
240 131828
260 7910
280 7910

  ,  5435

     050   3278?

----------


## NDSkz

> ?     280   260


  ! ,      6%        .    260=6650  280=6650?

----------


## .

> 260=6650  280=6650?


.       ,    , ?

----------


## Vayolet

-  

040 3278- ---
050 3278
060 --------
070 3278--

----------


## NDSkz

!
 ,       ?   ,  ,    050  2348,   060  070 ?   ?        "2012",   = "50".

----------


## Vayolet

():
1 . - 24101
 - 54634
9 . - 90584
 - 131828

  ():
1 . - 1446
 - 3278
9  - 5435 (  2157,   ,        )



020 18210501011011000110
030 1446
040 3278
050 0
060 0
070 -------
080 -------
090 -------
210 131828
240 131828
260 7910
280 7910

  ,    3278 .,      ?



030 1446
040 3278
050 3278
060 0
070 3278

----------


## .



----------


## .

> ,  ,    050  2348,   060  070 ?   ?


   .

----------


## Vayolet

> 


. ,  ,   0   050 - 070?

----------


## .

,   .   ,

----------


## Vayolet

*.*, !

----------


## Sasha_2

,   :Smilie: 



> .       ( 30-50)
> 
>  :
> 3 : 1800
> 6 : 4024
> 9 : 5965
> 12 : 9994
> 
>     :
> ...

----------

,   0

----------


## sddw

!
 6%,  
    :
030 - 644 
040 - 86812
050 - 109945 (            ?)

060 - 0  ?

070, 080, 090 -  ?

210 - 1953485
220, 230 -  
240 - 1943485
250 -  
260 - 117209
270 -  
280 - 17208 (    )

? 
     ...   ,           ?

----------

060 
070 9944 

 070  117209-17208-109945

----------


## sddw

> 060 
> 070 9944 
> 
>  070  117209-17208-109945


..   070             2013 ?

----------



----------


## sddw

.
  -      2  3 ,     +       . .. ,       +    (  ),         .    2  3  ,      .  ?    2  3 ?

----------

.     .

----------

6%       2011 .,         /    2012 .?

----------

** ,     2011   .      .    2011

----------

> ** ,     2011   .      .    2011


!

----------


## Sasha_2

**,  !  :Smilie: 

    ,    :Wow:

----------


## Vestern

6%  .

     100%   -        :

   -  211220

 260: 12673  (211220*0.06,   12673.2)
 280: 12673   (   17209,       12673)

 030:  1465 (  1 96120*0.06 - 4302    1 ,   1465.2, )
 040: ----  (  1 122620*0.06 - 8604    1 = −1246.8,   ,   )
 050: ---- (  9 167720*0.06 - 12906     9 = −2842.8,   ,   )
 060: ----
 070: ----

 1) :     280  12673,     ?             50%?  ,               ,   1          4302,    1465.2  ,               .       -  .

 2) :    060  070.   - ?

    !

----------

*Vestern*,

----------


## Vestern

,
  ,   !

     ,      -  280 -      ,              -      1  1465.2.   -         11208,         :  1  -   4302,   -    ,    .     1465.2. -       ?

----------


## Vestern

-     .             ,  .      6%   ,      (  !       !!     ...)   ,     -  ,   040  050,     -      , -     .            -   ?     -    ?

 ,      2012                 (25 , 25  )        ,       ?     .

  !!!

----------


## .

> 040  050,     -


   .        





> ?

----------


## jokonda

!       6%      .  :      6%.   1=91618, 2  = 113804, 3 = 126730, 4  = 127279     459431.   16.06.2012 8604,12   18.09.2012 8604,13 .   17.10.2012 965  (..  2011    6058 ).       030 = 5497,  040 = 3721,  050 = 7023,  060 = 3335   :  030 = 5497,  040 = 3721,  050 = 2721,  060 = 7637.       9       17208,        9  12906.   ?
  :    .         .         12000   600 . ..    ,        .            ?

----------


## .

> 9       17208,


     ,    .       ,   3/4  ?     "   "




> ?

----------


## jokonda

, ! , ,             2011     ,        2012    .  ?

----------


## .

,      .    ,      ?     ?

----------


## 56

! , !    .           2012.      ,       ,    30- .      6%.   2012       (    ,   -12.)     ,  .      2012.   .   :             ?     :   ,  ,       ?           , , ,  ,     ?      ?     ,  -  ,    .  .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 56

*Andyko*,   .  .

----------


## Zveruga

6%  .

   - 315516

 260: 18931 (315516*0.06)
 280: 17208

 030: 3399 (  1 128350*0.06 - 4302    1 )
 040: 1197 (  1 163350*0.06 - 8604    1)
 050: 63 (  9 216150*0.06 - 12906     9)
 060:  1660
 070: ----

                   ,     . . .      1197 .              3399 .            2936 .
1.      ? . .           ?
2.        2013   ,     100%      ,     2013    .          ?      1      ?     ,   ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## Zveruga

1, 2  3    25       . . .  1 .   25 ,  2 . 25 ,  3 . 25 .  4 .   28 .

      25- .  ,  2013 ?             ?

----------


## .

> .      ?


 .    ,      ? 1       1 




> ?


 3 .




> 25- .


       ,    . ..     1 ,      31

----------


## Zveruga

.           ,     2014    .   .     .

----------

,   , ,  ,                 15 :


   040      ,        ,          ,    .

   050      ,        ,           ,   .

   "   .",    ?


  ,     (  ,     ,      ),   ,   ,      .

1  -  69270 -  60120 =   1372 //     
 -  181787 -  113315 =   10270 //    - 1 (  "  ")
9 -   339548 -  288091 =   7719 //     "0"
 -  388964 -  360544 =  4263 //      6007.,     9, .. 3456

    ,  (  )
(,   ,       , .         )

1

030 -1372
040 -10271
050 -7719 

060 -3456

260 -4263

  "     .    "

2 ,      ,  ,     (260) -  9(050)

030 -1372
040 -8899 (-1)
050 -0 (.. 040 )

060 -4263

260 -4263


     ,     ((( 

  :          ,       .

----------


## .

> "   .",    ?


   .   040     (     1 , ?)  ..
 ,   .       060,      9     ?       070

----------

> .   040     (     1 , ?)  ..
>  ,   .       060,      9     ?       070



  ,   ,  070    ,    ,       (((     6007.,   ((

,    !

----------


## .

> ,       (


  -?    ?

----------

> -?    ?


, 
          10270 ( 1. 1372,    8898,  9. , ..  )
      4263.


..   () 10270 - 4263 = 6007
    -  ....


  ,  ,   ?)

----------


## smix

!
 ,           ?
  26.12.12,  ,   ,    /  30.
!

----------

> , 
>           10270 ( 1. 1372,    8898,  9. , ..  )
>       4263.
> 
> 
> ..   () 10270 - 4263 = 6007
>     -  ....
> 
> 
>   ,  ,   ?)



  , ,   ...     ....

----------


## .

> ..   () 10270 - 4263 = 6007
>     -  ....


       .    050   040.     ,     070. 




> ,  ,   ?)

----------

> .    050   040.     ,     070.


  ,     ,    ,   )))         ,   ....    ,     9  ,   ,       ...

    , ..   ,          ....    )))))))

  ,    !

----------


## .

> ,     9  ,   ,       ...


          .         ))

----------


## XO

!
   ,            ? 
 : 
3  -    
6  -  ,  43004, 0.06 =2580,    -   040 - 2580 
9  -   88184, 0.06=5291   9113 (  .) -   050 -  ? 
12  -    110959,0.06 =6658,  13415  -   060 ,   070 - 2580 ? 

 -       9  .-      5291 !,    - 6658 ...

    ?

----------

*XO*, 
 ,  ,   070 

280 6658

----------


## XO

-    !

, 280   .

 ... ..      ? 
      2600 ?

----------


## .

*XO*,       .   050 .     ,     040

----------

.  .   6%.          6%   .      .
  030-050    (), 6%  6%() -  ( )?
   ,  ,    030-050   "   ".      6% - .     .
  6% - ,   280        ?
   -    ? ,        ? 070
.

----------


## .

> 6%() -  ( )?







> -    ?


   ,   .       ,  ,

----------


## Natucya

.         .    ,     .  :
  .  6%.
:
 -85106
 -48150
 -36522
    169778
  30.11.2012   17082,25(   11066,40/   3319,92/2821,93)

  :
030-5106
040-5106
050-7995
060-2192
210-169778
240-169778
260-10187

    ?

----------


## 2007

> 030-5106
> 040-5106
> 050-7995
> 060-2192
> 210-169778
> 240-169778
> 260-10187


040-5106
050-7995
060-0
210-169778
240-169778
260-10187
280-10187

----------


## Natucya

!     , ?             ,  ,   -    ?  ?

----------


## 2007

> , ?


 





> -    ?


      2013

----------


## Natucya

:   060    ?      070?

----------

*Natucya*, 
  060  070

----------

!   , 6%. , -,       :
030 8640 (  1 . 144000,    )
040 17940 (  2 . 155000,   , ..    2011 )
050 37320 (  3 . 323000,   )
060 30012
070 
210 787000
240 787000
260 47220
280 17208
 !

----------

060 
070 7308

----------

**, !       .    ,  ?

----------

,    060  070

----------


## Khelga

! , ,  
   -.
   :   - 117 401    78 684 (  25   - 5 808), 
, ,      ,      .
   :
030  5808
040  5808
050  5808
060   ,  
   ,      2012        2013     .     -   ,    ?
    !

----------

**, . ,   :yes:      .     ,      3  , ?     30012 ,    ,    ,    30.04.2013 .?

----------

*Khelga*, 


 060 

   15

----------

** ,        .  ,    .




> 30012 ,    ,    ,    30.04.2013 .?

----------


## Khelga

! :Smilie:

----------

**,  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Khelga

..., , ,    ,   : 
260 - 5808
270 - 1174
280 - 
70 - ...   ?
80 - 
90 -

----------

*Khelga*,  .  070

----------


## Khelga

, !

----------


## dinara85

! ,          .    ,  ,    .  .

1  33500
 67000
9  67000
 219900
    17208,25
24/04/12  2010 
17/07/12   2010 
24/12/12   13208,25 

030 -
040 -
050 -
060 -
070 4014

201 6
210 219900
220 -
230 -
250 -
260 13194
270 -
280 17208

----------


## .

280      260.      ,   .    ,    ?   070

----------


## dinara85

:Redface:  .

----------


## Natalishka

, ,    . 030-050.
      4000,   8100,00,     .  -      4000+8100? . . 12100?  ?

----------


## ElenaZ65

> 12100   ?

----------


## ..

,    15%,     220  . 220 .= 1612891 (   =1594252,04 +                   18639)   220 .   1594252 ?

----------


## .

,       ,       .   -       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ..

,     .

----------


## Daywalker

!
, ,     2013 ,  (),        ?!
 .

----------


## .

.   ,  2014

----------

> 040-5106
> 050-7995
> 060-0
> 210-169778
> 240-169778
> 260-10187
> 280-10187


  280   5093 , ..      50%      2901   70  (10187-5093-7995=2901)

----------

> !     , ?             ,  ,   -    ?  ?


           5094 .(       50%   ,    280     5093    70  )        ,  ,     ,  ,     .    ,        ,     ,   ,          .

----------


## .

> 280   5093 , ..      50%


  ,   .     ,        100%.

----------

> ! ,          .    ,  ,    .  .
> 
> 1  33500
>  67000
> 9  67000
>  219900
>     17208,25
> 24/04/12  2010 
> 17/07/12   2010 
> ...


  280    6597(50%).       ,   50%     ,     .

----------

> ,   .     ,        100%.


  2013 ,     2012 .

----------


## .

-  2012             100%

----------

> -  2012             100%


,    ?             ,       ,     2012    ,   50%.    2013    100 % . 2  346.21.     .3 2   (   ),    () ,           ,  (   )           ,          .     (   )        50 .     1,01.2013. 3.1. 1)   .

----------


## Storn

> ,    ?             ,       ,     2012    ,   50%.


   ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,       ,     2012


   ,      ,    ,      :Smilie: 




> ,


        .
     2012 .      50%    .         ,    ,      :Smilie:

----------

> ,


     ,     ,        .  ?

----------


## .

.     .    -   50%?         




> (   ),    () ,           ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )           ,          .     (   )        50 .       ,                        ,      .
> ( .    31.12.2002 N 190-,  21.07.2005 N 101-,  24.07.2009 N 213-,*  28.11.2011 N 338-*)

----------


## .

-      2009   :Smilie:

----------

> .     .    -   50%?


!   .

----------

[QUOTE=;53113348][QUOTE]       ?          ?


> ?


       ?     ""

----------


## .

> ?


  ,         :Smilie:

----------

,    - 10% (  2012  10%).       2012 ,       -*15%.   ,        .    ,       = 1%  .        .   ?     ?

----------


## Storn

> .


    ....     ....

----------

> ....     ....


       (((.      , ..1%,    .  ,         (

----------


## Storn

> 


  ?
 ,     ...

----------

.       .
 6%.
  ,        ,     -   ,       ?    -      ? ?
    ?
  ,     , ,   . :Embarrassment: 
  .

----------


## .

,  .       ?

----------

! :Big Grin: 
  ,      .        :yes:

----------

.        ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------

,    1 .  2 .     ,                                  .     4 .      4 .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


.

----------


## .

4   ,

----------


## sweet137

6%      50%                ??

----------



----------


## sweet137

!!

----------


## sweet137

?

----------



----------


## sweet137

...      : 
  1 . 255500 * 6% = 15330    .
 2  18200 * 6% = 1092    4613.41    50%          2 .       546 .?
 3  19070* 6% = 1144    10282.61    50%          3        572 .?

----------


## sweet137

280         ??                ??

----------

*sweet137*,      ,

----------


## sweet137

2   273700-00 * 6% = 16422    4613.41  50%  2306.71        6422-2306.71= 14115.29         ?

----------

> 4613.41  50%  2306.71


 

     4613
 50%      .   16422        50%  , ..  8211

    ,   ,     4613

----------


## sweet137

)))

----------

. , ,     ,         ?    ?     ,  ,     .    ?      ?  ?  .

----------

**,    30.04    (   ).  .

----------

,    -    - ,     25   ...  ... ...

----------

**,    25.12,     .   26.12    /,  ?..

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------

100%  ?

----------

.. ( 6%  )   3 . 90000,  5400,  
    18000
    0, ..       ,    50%,    2700?

----------


## 2007

> 100%  ?

----------



----------

!        .
 ( )
1  0,00
 0,00
9  90 000
 90 000

    24.12.2013. 18 823,02


030 -
040 -
050 -5400
060 -
070 -5400
201 -6
210 -90 000
220 -
230 -
240 -90 000 
250 -
260 -5400
270 -
280 -5400

----------


## .

,  .    .      .     9 ,   ,         ,    .

----------

,   ,       :Cool:

----------

:            ,   100%          ?    ?

----------


## .

,       :Frown:

----------

)

----------


## deadline

:    ,        (KND-1152017-2011-7) - ?          2013 ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## deadline

> .


, .
        ? (      /    ,    2- ,    ,      ).

----------


## .

.     .      ,

----------


## deadline

.    6%,  .
           .

 :
  1  38 908,68
  2  138 585,00
  3  153 398,01
  4  176 456,57




   :
030 -2335
040 -10650
050 -19854
060 -
070 -19452
201 -6
210 -507 348
220 -
230 -
240 -507 348
250 -
260 -30441
270 -
280 -30039

  ,       , ..   260 - . 280 - . 50  
     ,        420 .

      260   280  . 50 =  
      -  260  . 280,  50  

         ?

----------


## .

> 2  138 585,00
>   3  153 398,01
>   4  176 456,57


    ?  -   1 , 9   ?     ,  2,3  4 .



> 


    ,           030-050?

----------


## Atania

.      ?      1 , ,  9    ?

----------


## deadline

> ?  -   1 , 9   ?     ,  2,3  4 .
>     ,           030-050?


,   .      "",       " "  I, II, II, IV?
  ,     030-050, ..     ipipip.ru.         .

----------


## .

> "",       " "  I, II, II, IV?


    .      ,     .          . 
               (   -  ).     .            ,      .

----------


## deadline

> .      ,     .          . 
>           ,      .


       ?      .          .

----------


## .

, .        
      ))    1 , ,   ,   1      040.     030  050,    .

----------


## deadline

?       ,     "".

    ,       030, 040, 050      -        ?

----------


## .

-     6%
  ,   




> 030, 040, 050


    .    . .. .

----------


## deadline

030 ----
040  ----
050  ----
060 -402
070 -----
201 -6
210 -507 348
220 -
230 -
240 -507 348
250 -
260 -30441
270 -
280 -30039

      ,    030-050        ,          ,     **  * 060*

4.4.    030      ,        ,      .
4.5.    040      ,        ,          ,    .
4.6.    050      ,        ,           ,   .
4.7.    060   ,        ,          ,    .
,      ,   **             .... 

  ,       -  ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,    030-050        ,


         .        ,           .

----------


## deadline

> .        ,           .


. ,   .
   !

----------

4  (6% ) - 20 ...    ...            -  9   20 ..  - ...!

----------


## .

.    ?      9 ?

----------


## Angel1978

!       6%.
  2798200.00 . 6%  167892.00.   35664.00
 ,    030, 040  050         .     030  42120, 040  75791, 050  109930.
   060  167892-35664-109930= 22298 .         .
     42120+42588+43056=127764.    6%  167892   127764    35664.     4464 .      22298.  ,    ? ,

----------


## .

> ,    030, 040  050


   ,     .    .
     , ?   .         . Ÿ ,

----------


## Angel1978

[QUOTE=.;54198514]   ,     .    .

    2  8917,  3 8917   4 17830.      ?

----------


## .

1         ,      2
   030      . 
       9      ,

----------


## Angel1978

, ?   .         . Ÿ ,        

.     .         ,    ,        6%.           .     2   3   ,   .   ,    2  3    ,    ,    060          .

----------


## .

260   280,   ,          .  ,  ,

----------

> .    ?      9 ?


... 9   11 ( )...  4 .  20 ..    ,..      .       -20..(    )    (      4 .)  - ...   - ...    ...   ...

----------


## .

,     ,         ?    .
 ,     ,     15%

----------


## kam72

!

    6%  .     2013:

1 : 0
1 : 0
9 : 5450
: 5450

     9   .
    .

  :

30 - ---
40 - ---
50 - 327
60 - ---
70 - ---

210 - 5450
240 - 5450
260 - 327
280 - ---

      ?
!

----------


## .

280 327 ?      2013       
       280 - 327,   070 - 327.     327

----------


## IPtranslator

,    .
      .       (   36 )  1  2013 .   ,     . , ,  . 
  : 388364
    ( 260) - 23302

 1.   260        ?         ,    ,   ,    ,    - ? 
 2.   280 (    ,       )    - 36  -     260 (23302)?

----------

1  
2  ,    260

----------


## IPtranslator

**,   ! :yes:

----------


## 72

.

, ,  .   6%  .
 1 . - 135 203
        6 . - 493 728
        9 . - 620 402
             - 693 418
  - 1 	8 920,00			
                           2 	8 912,33
                           3 	8 917,00
                           4 	8 915,33
       - 8 000 .        3 793.
   210 - 693 418
                              240 - 693 418
                              260 -  41 605
                              280 -  35 665
                              030 - 0
                              040 - 7 998
                              050 - 6 682
                              070- 742
    .  ,     742 .  41605 - 35665 = 5940.    8000. 8000 - 5940 = 2060.
 ,         9 .   ,      8000,      9     ?  ? ,  , .

----------

040?

----------


## 72

493 728 * 6% - 17 832 ( ) -3 793 =7998
, 3793    , ?

----------



----------


## 72

:
240 - 693 418
 260 - 41 605
 280 - 35 665
 030 - 0
 040 - 11 791
 050 - 10 475
 070-   4 535
         ?

----------

.   040  11792,   11791

----------


## 72

, .
     ,        .
 :      41 605,       35 665, ..   5940.
         .     -   ?

----------


## .

,    9   10475,     ,       5940.    .   .

----------


## 72

,   .

----------


## kam72

> 280 327 ?      2013       
>        280 - 327,   070 - 327.     327


, ! , , ?       ?

----------

*kam72*,     327 .,

----------


## ***

,, ,     060 -   ?        30

----------


## .

,         .      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ***

.    060         4 .    (   )

----------


## .

,  
       .  260  280  ,     .          060

----------


## ***

,     .   .        25 ?

----------


## .

31

----------


## ***

.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## ***

25   ,    .     ,     .      ,    ,       .

----------


## .

> 


-    ,    
     30 .

----------

,
  -           (  ),     .   -    ,   ,       /?

----------


## .



----------

yesss )))    .          
 ))

----------


## reg844

, !
1.    280.
 : 
  6%.
     - 636890 ( 210 ). 
:
1  - 174890
2  - 270000
3  - 22000
4  - 170000
 ++ (  ) - 44208.
:
1  - 11160
2  - 10944
3  - 11052
4  - 11052
     :
1  - 5246.7 ( 030  - 5247) 
2  - 8100 ( 040  - 13347)
3  - 660 ( 050  - 14007)
  4       - 5100.
         ( 260 ) - 38213
:    ,    280     44208,  38213*50%=19107 ?
 :Smilie:  

2.      . 
   3     ,          .     , ,   .    ,          ?

 .

----------


## IvKare

> ,      .


  -      ,    .  ,   ,    .    (      16,    14  ).

----------


## deadline

,     .          ,    :
*2.5.     ,     .*   ,   ,  .  ?    ,   .  ?

----------


## 2007

> ,     .


   ?
      ,   -    .    .
   ,  .




> ,   .


    .        .     ?      ,     . :Smilie:

----------


## deadline

> ?
>       ,   -    .    .
>    ,  .
> 
>     .        .     ?      ,     .


  " " -   ?
       ,     ,         ,    ,   .

----------


## Prep

, ,   030, 040, 050       6%:
1.     ,      1  2 ;
2.       3 ;  3  4         ;

      .

----------

! , , .   6%,  .
(  ,     :  ,         2, 3  4 ,      )
 1     40 000   
 2   25 000,     
 3  12 000    
 4  5 000 .

    2  5000,  30 664  4.

:    ,               4 ,    2.        ?     ?      20 000 (   5   )    2 ?

   ,   ?    ,   ?

030   40 000
040   60 000
050   72 000
060   ----
070   25664
080   -----
080   ----
   .
 , .

----------


## .

> " " -   ?


-    ,    :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 1.     ,      1  2 ;


        2013 .    (       ),      .     3 ,    1   1       
    ,

----------


## .

> ,


 
      30 ,         1 ,  30

----------


## Prep

> 2013 .


    ?    ?

----------


## .

.        ( ,       )
      .   ,

----------


## Prep

> ( ,       )


! 
  ,    ? -  ?

----------


## deadline

> -    ,


     ?

----------


## _

!

      .

 : ,  ,  6% ().

*  2013  (!):*
I :   132 723 . (6%: 7 963 .)
II :  125 876 . (6%: 7 553 .)
III : 114 391 . (6%: 6 864 .)
IV : 132 469 . (6%: 7 948 .)
  2013 : 505 459 . (6%: 30 328 .)

*    (   +    + ):*
I :   8 916 . 17 . ( /  04.04.2013 .)
II :  8 916 . 17 . ( /  01.07.2013 .)
III-IV : 17 832 . 32 . ( /  08.10.2013 .)
  2013 : 35 664 . 66 .

         ,              .

     1152017    ˻     :

* 002*
030: 
040:  
050: 

* 003*
210: 505 459
280: 30 328

   280    ,      2013  (35 665),        :  . 2     .280       . 260   ,    280         (30 328).    ?

     280,               :

* 002*
030: 
040:  
050: 
060: 
070: 
080: 
090: 

* 003*
210: 505 459
240: 505 459
260: 30 328
280: 30 328

       ,       ,              (       ),     !   ,  ,  ,      I     04.04.2013,                !     ,       . , ,     ?
.

----------


## .

> ,    ?


           .     
   ,      




> ?


   ))

----------


## .

> ,              .


       1 ,         1   
     . ,  1     9 ,     1 
      .     .

----------


## _

> .


     ,     !      ,      ?

----------


## .

> ,     !


   , .    .

----------


## .

> ,     !


   , .    .

----------


## _

> , .    .


,    ,     ,       ?   ,   ?       ,         ,       ?

----------


## .

> ,       ?


,         
     ,           /   (   )
       (    ),

----------


## _

> ,


           ,      ?      ,       ,    ?

----------


## .

-     .

----------


## _

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## _

> 1 ,         1   
>      . ,  1     9 ,     1 
>       .     .


 ,      030    I  (7 963). 
     04.04.2013      ?     ,      ?
     ,      030,040  050    ?

----------


## .

> 04.04.2013      ?


    2 ,    1 .       ,   1

----------


## SoundMan

*_*,      ,     .     ,      :
030 7963
040 6600
050 4547
060 0

----------


## .

070

----------


## _

SoundMan,  ,      ,       .  - !       ,       ,    ?        .      ,       ?   ...

----------


## _

> 070


   ,    070 "      "  4 547,     050 "       ".  ,     2013 ?         I ,    ?

 :
 002
030: 7 963
040: 6 600
050: 4 547
060: 
070: 4 547
080: 
090: 

 003
210: 505 459
240: 505 459
260: 30 328
280: 30 328

----------


## SoundMan

*_*,        .          .

----------


## .

> ,       ,    ?


     , ?   1 , 1   9 .  , ?   .          .

----------


## _

> .


,    :Smilie:      .  040  050 -     ,   II  III   :Smilie: 
SoundMan,   280   ?         (30 328),    ,       (35 665)?

----------


## .

> 


  .       260

----------


## _

> .       260


  .    !

----------


## SoundMan

*_*, , , *.*  :Smilie:

----------


## _

> , ?   1 , 1   9 .  , ?   .          .


       ,     ,    9 ,     -  !           ,        ?    , .

----------


## _

SoundMan,        !  :Smilie:

----------


## SoundMan

*_*,               .             -  .

----------


## .

> ,


   ,       3   .   1 , 1   9 .     - 
       ))     ,     .     .

----------

> ,       3   .   1 , 1   9 .     - 
>        ))     ,     .     .


    -  ....
 :Frown:

----------


## .

.       ))
      ,

----------

> 30 ,         1 ,  30


      ) 
    ?    ?      ?     ? 
!

----------


## .

.      ,    
    .

----------

--, -  ,    "_,               .             -  ",          1 ,   ?       100%    ,   ,     (   ?)? 
  .
.

----------


## .

-    1 ,         ?

----------

2013
       (),         

        6%
  -   ?
   -   (  ,   ?)
 -  .   , .

 -      ,         ?

  ,   ,    .    ,

----------


## 2007

> -      ,         ?


      30.04
    .     .
       .

----------

!

        13-    ?

   - :
             .  2014 ( 13    )      (. 3 . 3 . 80  ).

 ?

----------


## .

> 13-    ?


    2013 .  2014     2015

----------


## Legion_slov

, ,      6%        ?
 "" ?        ?

----------


## Storn

> "" ?


 :yes:

----------


## Legion_slov

*Storn*,    ,      ?

----------


## Storn

(  )

----------


## Legion_slov

> (  )


, Strom.  .  ,     ,            ...

----------

> , ,      6%        ?
>  "" ?        ?


   .

----------


## nsk54

, ,      ( ,   " "  :Embarrassment: ):
 6% , . 
 (  )
1 -72600
2 -130860
3 -140200
4 -72600
- 416260

  -
1 -2060
2  -7860
3  -8410
4 - 

       !
--------------------------------
 210,240 - 416260
 260 -         24976
 280 -         35665

     030,040,050-  .    ,    ,           070 - 31309. 
      ,  -             ?  -     -  ?

----------


## Storn

> 030,040,050-  .

----------


## nsk54

,          ? ? 
 -    (    ,     )?...  -    10689 ...(

----------

*nsk54*,         .    .        .  030,040,050    .

----------


## SoundMan

> 260 - 24976
>  280 - 35665


 280      260.     ,     .
   030, 040, 050, 060, 070  .
  2014      18330 -    ,   -   2013.     .

----------


## nsk54

,    ! ! 
,   **           (    - )  ..            ? 
   -  -...!)
,   -    !

    -  " 280      260."?   -      ,  35665-   .         ?

----------

*nsk54*,

----------


## nsk54

,  -    .   !!!

----------


## SoundMan

> 35665-   .        ?


 :  280 -     ,     .     280   260.

----------


## nsk54

SoundMan, -, , )

----------


## -ST

.
, ,   ,     .    6% ( ).
       15095,52.     2013.-538682,50.
   : 3 -- 14765.,  6 --21566., 9 --28828.,  -32321.
   .       (35664,66.)     2013.
    ? :
030-0
040-0
050-0
060-28828

201-6
210-538683
240-538683
260-32321
280-3493 (6%    4  )  35665 (    ) ?
 .

----------

*-ST*,   030,040,050   ,      

      6%

----------


## .

> 280-3493 (6%    4  )  35665 (    ) ?


    . 32321.
  030-050

----------


## -ST

, 030,040,050  ,  , .   ( )      , ..          ,    3493.?

----------


## -ST

..,,  .

----------


## SoundMan

> : 3 -- 14765.,  6 --21566., 9 --28828.,  -32321.
>    .       (35664,66.)     2013.
>     ? :
> 030-0
> 040-0
> 050-0
> 060-28828
> 
> 260-32321
> 280-3493 (6%    4  )  35665 (    ) ?


060  .      0.      070.

----------


## -ST

! :
030-14765
040-21566
050-28828
060-0
070-28828

----------


## ole_777

!   15%.    (2010,2011,2012..)     26 ..    2 ..    .2,  230   26 ..  2 ..? , .

----------


## .

2

----------


## ole_777

*.*, !

----------


## OlgaUK

,  , , 6%,  .
  ,   ,    ,    .


1   0
1   132000
9   142000
 - 576800


 2013 - 8119-80 ()
 2013 - 796-37 ()
 2013 - 26748-49 (  )
: 35664-66

   ?
030  090  
210, 240  576800
260  34608
280  34608

----------


## .

,

----------


## OlgaUK

.,  !

----------


## Galina1483

1- 378567
 -742147
9 - 1144023
 -1610546

          - 65329,         . 
  - 1  -2986
 - 16855
9 -39717        2013- 44776, 

1) 9     68641     39717, ..   50% ,   ? 
2)  030 - 19728
     040 - 27674
     050 - 34321
     060 - 22932

 240- 1610546
 260- 96633
 280- 39380 

3)         57253,         65329,         8076.   ?     .

----------


## .

280  39380,    ,     44776?

----------


## Galina1483

[QUOTE=.;54220998]      280  39380,    ,     44776?[/QUOT
 9   .     50%     9 ,   ,                .   ?

----------


## .

,    9 ?     ,     4 .

----------


## Galina1483

[QUOTE=Galina1483;54221125]


> 280  39380,    ,     44776?[/QUOT
>  9   .     50%     9 ,   ,                .   ?


    ,     44776.  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Galina1483

> ,    9 ?     ,     4 .


,         ..   50%  . (- 39717,  68641, *50%=34320, ..    9 = 34320, ?

----------


## .

> ..    9 = 34320,

----------


## Galina1483

> 


   2013       1 2014?        ))

----------


## .

> 1 2014?

----------

,              ,  ,      "                 ()  ,    (, )  ()  ,     ()    ( )"

----------


## .

> ,  ,


      .

----------


## vika2001

.  6%.  

1   0
1   71905
9   321405
 - 504905
   - 34665.
*  3 .- 10800* 
 070 -30294
 060 -30294
 280 -30294
,   .     .  !!!!

----------


## Storn

,   ...

----------


## vika2001

,   

    .  6%.  

1   0
1   4314
9   19284
 -30294
   - 34665.
  3 .- 10800 
 070 -30294
 060 -30294
 280 -30294
,   .     .  !!!!

----------


## .

?
      .

----------


## vika2001

> ?


  3-  4- .    ,    .
 ,   .      .

----------


## .

,     ,    .      050




> .


  .         .

----------


## vika2001

*.*       ((.     .


1-0	
2 -4314	
3.-19284
- 30294

1.- 0    
2-  0    
3.- 8916 
4.- 35664  

   ,      070.    280    .     .   ? 
 ,  !

----------


## .

260 30294
280 30294

030 - 
040 - 4314
050 - 10368
060 - 
070 - 10368

----------


## vika2001

> 260 30294
> 280 30294
> 
> 030 - 
> 040 - 4314
> 050 - 10368
> 060 - 
> 070 - 10368


.    ))     280 .    . ?

----------


## .

280      260.      ,

----------


## vika2001

> 280      260.      ,


    )      10368,   10800 (. . )

----------


## Viktorovna *

!       15   :Embarrassment: ,     ,         ...
   ,        ,    ...  ?            ,   ,      ?             ,      ,    ?  ! )

----------


## .

> )      10368,   10800 (. . )


      ,       .   .   ,     .

----------


## .

> .  ?


          ((         30

----------


## Viktorovna*

> ((         30


!!!        ,   ...))))))))

----------


## Viktorovna*

> 


               ...)
    ...))))))

----------


## .

.    .
          ?       :Smilie:

----------

> ...)
>     ...))))))


 .  -     . 

      .                   . 
 ?      , .

----------


## Lubov_Luneva

!

       2013 .      :

 , , 6%,  .

 :
1   80703
1   169552
9   270652
 - 365899

: 365899*0,06 = 21954 .

 :
 , ,    -  8916,2 .  
: 35664,8 .

   .

     ?
030 --- 
040 ----
050 ----
060 ----
070 ----
090 ----

210 - 365899
240 - 365899
260 - 21954
280 - 21954

    !

----------


## .

,

----------


## Lubov_Luneva

! , ,     080,     ?    020 ()?

----------


## .

080    ,    
     ,

----------


## Lubov_Luneva

,  .  :Smilie:

----------


## 1

,       ,     .        ( ),    .
  ,  ,     .

:
,  6%,  
  1    32812,51
  2    80616,83
  3    39272,14
  4    74172-31
(    ,    ).

    :
1-     32812,51
      113429,34
9       152701,48
                226873,79

 ( ) 6%     .

   ( ),  ( )
03.04.2013   7286,33 . (  18.01.2013)
20.06.2013   8916,17 .
17.09.2013   8916,17 .
21.12.2013   8916,17 .

   :

030        1969
040        
050        
060        
070        
080        
210        226874
240        226874
260        13612
280        13612

  ,    030   ,       03.04.2013,     ,             .
   ,          1- ?     ,          ?
  ,      ,           1- ?
     ,          30 ,    ?
   + .    (   )?

----------


## .

> ,          1- ?


  .        .        .     30 ,  30      .

----------


## 1

> .        .


,    ,   ,     30 ,     .   ,     ?   ?
    ?

----------

. ,      ,        ,   ?  5     (  1,2,3, 4 . 2013 .)     4    3?

----------


## 2007

> 4    3?


 
 ,     ,  3-

----------

.

----------


## lenski

,,-,         , 280 " "   ?

----------

!
     .
, 6%  ,  

1-0
6.262468
9.274468
 326468



   42013 35664-66

030-0
040-15748
050-16468
060-0
070-16468

210-326468
240-326468
260-19588
280-19588

     !

----------


## .

,  .

----------

> ,  .


 !

----------


## 1

?

----------


## 1

?

----------


## .



----------


## 1

> 


,    !

----------


## lenski

4253 , .

----------


## .

*lenski*,  ,     ,    280. .       .

----------


## lenski



----------

! , !         .

 2. .210 - 183322()
.240 - 183322( )
.260 - 10999 ( ) 183322*6/100
.280 - 11888 (  100 %) 

 1. .030 - 0 (. 1 .)
.040 - 0 (. )
.050 - 0 (.  )     1660 , . 1660*6%=100,    2972 .     100-2972= - 2872 , *  050   ?  ?*


.060 - "*-*889" (   ) , . 183322*6% -11888(  )-0 ** .260-.280-.50=10999-11888-0=-889
.070 - "889"   ?

----------


## 2007

> 050   ?  ?


0





> .070 - "889"   ?







> 


    ,    )





> .280 - 11888 (  100 %)


280=10999

----------

!       .280  2   10999(  ),   11888  ?

----------


## Storn

10999     :Big Grin:

----------



----------

.030-060 ?   ?

----------


## 2007



----------


## KristinaNik

!
, !

      .
**     25 .
  ,   **   " "   060 - 10 .
  ?
       ,                 .    10 ,      ? 
!

----------

14  14.  4  13. ,        ?

----------

1  2014

----------


## yasvvvv

.
  . ,        ,     .     , !!!    . .
.  6%.  .
1 - 250000
2  - 300000
3  - 450000
4  - 400000

1  -250000
1 -550000
9-1000000
-1400000
   .        35664.7

240-1400000
260-84000
280-35665? ( 35664?)       ? 
     030-070? 
 :
1)))030-15000
040-33000
050-60000
060----
070-11665 (  ????     ?)
  :
2)))030----
040----
050----
060-48335       ?   .    1)))   ,     .
      ?  ?

----------


## SoundMan

> :
> 1)))030-15000
> 040-33000
> 050-60000
> 060----
> 070-11665 (  ????     ?)


060 48335
070 --- (      ?)




> 280-35665






> ?  ?


  .       ,   ,   .

----------


## yasvvvv

> 060 48335
> 070 --- (      ?)


,           030-050,      070  .   ,       9      .      ,   .

----------


## SoundMan

> ,           030-050,      070  .   ,       9      .      ,   .


,   070   .     11665.    100% .

----------

.
  6% .    .  1   105000, 2  - 163000, 3  - 183000, 4  - 196000.      35664 . 
   , 6%   - 1  6355,  - 16172, 9  - 27202.
    030 - 060?  .

----------


## SoundMan

> 1   105000, 2  - 163000, 3  - 183000, 4  - 196000.      35664 .
>    , 6%   - 1  6355,  - 16172, 9  - 27202.


   - . 
1.  35664?   35664.66    35665.
2.  6355?    6300.
3.  16172?    16080.
4.  27202?    27060.

----------

,  ,     . ,    .
  - 105925, 23; 163618,65; 183828,11; 196284,57.    35664,66

  ,    ,    030-060? .

----------


## SoundMan

> ,    ,    030-060?


  ,       .    .

----------

> ,       .    .


  .

----------


## SoundMan

> - 105925, 23; 163618,65; 183828,11; 196284,57.


     .
1  6356  6355
  16173  16172
      :
030 6356
040 16173
050 27202
060 ---
070 23888
    3314  .

----------


## SoundMan

*yasvvvv*,        :Smilie:         .

----------

> .
> 1  6356  6355
>   16173  16172
>       :
> 030 6356
> 040 16173
> 050 27202
> 060 ---
> 070 23888
>     3314  .


 .     ,     -  ,      51   ?
 060 ,     ?,     3314 ,       ?

----------


## SoundMan

> 51   ?


  ,       :Smilie:  50+ -   .



> 060 ,     ?,     3314 ,       ?


.     ,  ,         .  ,        -      :Smilie:

----------


## yasvvvv

> *yasvvvv*,               .


.

----------

. , , .   25.01.2014.    ,               .    ,   6%.
 . .

----------


## IPtranslator

,       ,       2015   2014.   ,       1  2014      ,  6       25.01  31  2014 . (         31         ).

----------

> ,       ,       2015   2014.   ,       1  2014      ,  6       25.01  31  2014 . (         31         ).


  ,         31.03. ?         ?

----------


## Storn

,         31.03.....

----------

> ,         31.03. ?         ?


       ?

----------

> ,         31.03.....

----------


## IPtranslator

, .            31  2014   2014  (, ,        300000 ) .            ,     . ,  , ,  ,   1        ,      .   , 9           .    ,  ,    ,            .

----------


## IPtranslator

.    ,     .        2015 .  :Smilie:

----------

?

----------


## Storn

....

----------

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


     ,       + . 




> ?


""

----------

.    ??

----------


## 2007

> .


?

----------

..

----------


## SoundMan

> .    ??


      .    .      ...

----------


## MariannaB1

4 .    ,     .      :Frown:  ,  ?

----------


## _

,   (  ):
           1 .136597;  387935;  9 . 408782;   411419
         8196                   23276               24527          24685
     0                        17832              17832          30315
          8196                   5444                6695           0
      8196


       8196      
      030, 040, 050,   070     8196

----------

[QUOTE=_;54238229]   " ".
  12422

----------


## _

411419 *6%= 24685 () -   24685    1 .  8196

----------


## Gala 123

! 15%
1 .                                                         -5100-00
 -. 242649615%=363974                             4000-00
9 -                                 20084515%=30127                               50000-00
                                    34486815%=51730
1.  7370-00.        2014 ?
2.   ,     ?
3.      040   ,  363974,       ,     ?

----------


## gadjuka

,    "" .      -10%()
           .
 ,    /,(,,), (),  ,       .
 2012. -26658
 2013-1040764
 2013-913257

2
210   1040764
220   913257
230   26568
240   100939
250
260   10094
270   10408

 1
030
040
050


090  10408


  , ?

----------


## Ekat14

!  ,      .    (-) 5%

.030 - 23710

      040 - 4271

      050 - 0 ???( ..  - 4323)

      060 - 0

      070 - 0

.210 - 8825331

      220 - 7931919

      230 - 

      240 - 893412

     250- 

     260 - 44671

     270 - 88253

     280 - 

   050,060  070 .

----------


## .

,  .   ,   .
 .

----------


## Ekat14

,

----------


## .

,   ,.     ? 5.01?/02/03?

----------


## Slimer2

> 


,   -  ,     ?    ?              (..     ,  ,    ),         .
 ,      .         .   -   (150000  )?    ?

----------


## .

> ,   -  ,     ?


 ,           . 




> ,      .


      ,

----------


## Slimer2

> ,           .


      ? (    ).     ?
    -     :Frown: 

    -   .   ,      .      ?        - ,    .

      ( ).    -?

----------


## .

> ?


    .  ,  .




> - ,    .


       .      ,     




> 


     .   "   "

----------


## Slimer2

*.*,  !
  "  ".       -      :Frown:          .

----------

6%  
       .
   - 2827585

 260: 169655 (2827585*0.06)
 280: 35665 (   -8916, -26749)

 030: 36742 (  1 760960*0.06 - 8916  )
 040:73390 (  1 1371770*0.06 - 8916  )
 050:130511 (  9 2323780*0.06 -8916  )
 060:3479
 070: ----

      45660,      88330?

----------


## .



----------

!!!!!!

----------


## Kitenok88

.   .       ,     30 ?           ?                     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


     ?

----------


## Kitenok88

:Smilie: 

 15%

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     30 ?


  1    ,    30 .

----------

!       .   ))    6 %  

1   0  0 

2   39828  2390     0

3   33542  2390+2013=4403    4000   403    

4   7987  403+479=882      0

         882 ???

 030-0
 040-2390
 040-403
 050 882
 060 882


 240 81357
 280 4000


???  !!

----------


## 2007

> 030-0
>  040-2390
>  040-403
>  050 882
>  060 882


030 0
040 2390
050 402
060 479
  881

----------



----------

!
 ,    .    6%.
030 - 6924
040 - 39744
050 - 77471
060 - 28224
210 - 2356000
240 - 2356000
260 - 141360
280 - 35665
   (8916,17 ).

----------

:
1 - 264000
2 - 811000
3 - 662000
4 - 619000

----------


## .

> 1 - 264000
> 2 - 811000
> 3 - 662000
> 4 - 619000


         ?  ,    .        ( 1 ).    -  ,  .      040?    050  
 ,      ,      ,         ,      .

----------

> ?  ,    .        ( 1 ).    -  ,  .      040?    050  
>  ,      ,      ,         ,      .


. 
  :
1. 264000
 1075000
9  1737000
  2356000
:
.030  - 6924
. 040 - 46668
.050 - 77471
. 060 - 28224
.210 - 2356000
.240 - 2356000
.260 - 141360
.280 - 35665
   (8916,17 ).
    , ..        , ?

----------


## Storn

> , ..        , ?

----------


## OLGA64

!

,  ,  6 %,
 :
1       --     107100
1  --    214200
9       --    321300
                  --     428400
 :
 2013   --  8916,17   (    )
 2013    --  8916,17  (      )
      --   8916,17    (    )
        --    8916,17    (   )
:                35664,68
   ?
030-090    --
210,  240   --     428400
260             --    25704
280             --    25704
   !

----------

*OLGA64*,

----------

!
    ?   030      1 ,     ?  (     1  2013      2012 )       1 ?

----------


## .

> 030      1 ,     ?  (


-  ,  .      1  .     ,

----------

,   ...   !

----------

, ,    2013     ,   2012-,   ?
   2014 ,   ,   .           ((

----------


## .

2014

----------

!    ,    ,      !    "  2014 ",   ,  ))  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Liana_sh

! , ,    -    - .        , ..         .      .
:       020 (    -  ),     030,040,050,060,070,   230, 240  ?  ?       ?
  .     220,   ,                 ,    ,    .   ,       (   05.03.2014 )     2014  (    1  2014 )?            ( ),           ,        ?

----------


## Liana_sh

! ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## violetta55

!
 :
,  ,  6 %,
 :
 -295000 .
 :
  2013 : 35664,66
030-090 --?
210, 240 -- 295000
260 -- 17000
280 -- ???    ?
   !

----------


## SoundMan

*violetta55*,    ,      030-090,     .      ,     .   (  )   .       260   17000?

----------

> *violetta55*,    ,      030-090,     .      ,     .   (  )   .       260   17000?


  030-090 -    ,     (  20-)     .   260  - 17700 .        ?      ,

----------


## SoundMan

> 030-090 -


       9   ?   .     ,   ,  ,  .

----------


## .

> 030-090 -


      9 ?     -?




> ?


   .

----------


## .

!
     (- 15%),  ):
  1, , 9   -    030, 040, 050  .
   ,    060    .
       ,    080  090   .
?

----------


## .



----------


## .

)))

----------


## romantsov

!

,  ,  6 %,
 :

1 - 129500
1 - 270300
9 - 469350
 - 552260

 :
1 - 7770
1 - 16218
9 - 28161
 - 33136


 :
 2013 -- 8916,17 
 2013 -- 8916,17 
 2013 -- 8916,17 
 2013 -- 8916,17 
: 35664,68

   ?
030 - 7770
040 - --------
050 - 10329
060 - ---------
070 - 10329

080,090 --

210, 240 -- 552260
260 -- 33136
280 -- 33136
   !

----------


## .



----------


## zorro_z

50.         20.   ,             .       -50 (  )  20 -      ?

----------


## .

20

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 5.9.    280 ,      ,    (   )         ,            ,   ,           ,               ,  (     50 )   .
> ( .     20.04.2011 N 48)


.

----------


## Liana_sh

, .         .     2   (  ),              ,       ?
.

----------


## 2007

> 2   (  ),

----------


## Liana_sh

? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.   .

----------


## Liana_sh

,   , ,,  .
 ,   ,            :   : 
 210 - 374482 (  - 374481,61)
 220 - 453256 (  - 453256,43)
 250 - 78775 (  - 78 774,82)
!     220  210.    250    - 78 774. ..      -  .  :         220-210   78 774?????

----------


## .



----------


## alisa07

!
   ,  ! 
 ,       ,     030,040,050  .         . ..   070          9 . (.. 070 = 050)    090 -     .

      .      ,   - 0 (..   ).  .            ,      -        ?

  ?

----------


## alisa07

?

----------


## .

> ?


    ,       .

----------


## alisa07

> ,       .


,  !

            (,        )?        0 - ..     .                ,               .  ,               .       -   - 0,   - 0.  ,  .     !

----------


## VladLena13

!         .  ,       . 
   6%,  .
  ( )
  1 : 48387,01
  2 : 46981,22
  3 : 68 895, 70
  4 : 54905,75

 :
1-  : 48387,02
 : 95368,24
9 : 164263,94
 : 219169,69

    219169,69  0,06 = 13150

   , - 35664,68 ( 18 .2013)

       .          .

      ?
030 -------
040 -------
050 -------
060 13150
070 -------

210 219170
240 219170
260 13150
280 13150





030 2903
040 5722
050 9856
060 ----
070 9856
210 219170
240 219170
260 13150
280 13150


          ?!    ,          13150?           ? 

  ,   .

----------


## 2007

> ?!    ,          13150?


 .       .   .

----------


## 2007

> (,        )?


   .       .     ,  30.04.13     




> ,               .


?  :Wow:

----------


## VladLena13

> .       .   .



         ?
   -    ,

----------


## 2007

> 


   .    .            .

----------


## VladLena13

> .    .            .


   ,     .       ?

----------


## 2007

18210501021011000110    -               
18210501050011000110

----------


## VladLena13

> 18210501021011000110    -               
> 18210501050011000110


  !!!

  :       ,       260=17629   50%. .   280=8814. (   )
  ,    17208,24
   ,                   2012 .
 :    ?

----------


## 2007

> ,       260=17629   50%. .   280=8814. (   )


*VladLena13*,    -   6%  15%?  6%,       ,   15%,     280?

----------


## VladLena13

6%

----------


## VladLena13

.   
030-----
040----
050----
060 8815
070 -----

210 293817
240 293817
260 17629
280 8824

----------


## VladLena13

> 18210501021011000110    -               
> 18210501050011000110



   18210501011011000110

----------


## VladLena13

> *VladLena13*,    -   6%  15%?  6%,       ,   15%,     280?


    alisa07(((

----------


## 2007

> ,       260=17629   50%. .   280=8814. (   )
>   ,    17208,24


 
  280  17208,    060 421
    8394. (8815-421)

----------


## VladLena13

> 280  17208,    060 421
>     8394. (8815-421)


  .      2012         030-050?
  280   ?

----------


## VladLena13

030 2903
040 5722
050 9856
060 ----
070 9856
210 219170
240 219170
260 13150
280 13150


     2013    .
      280 - 35665(  )?

----------


## 2007

> 2012         030-050?


,             .   ,  ,     .





> 280   ?


.  ,    260.

----------


## 2007

> 2013    .
>       280 - 35665(  )?


.  280      260.

----------


## VladLena13

[QUOTE=2007;54255656]

2012 .


 1  -  61354,92
 2  - 71909,28
 3  - 85174, 60
 4  - 75378,24


1-  - 61354,92
 - 133264,20
9  - 218438,80
 - 293817,04

   ,  - 17208 (  11.03.2013)



030 - 3681
040 - 7996
050 - 13106
070 - 12685???(  13106-(17629-17208))

210 - 293817
240 - 293817

260 - 17629
280 - 17208 ( 17629??)


  8815, ..   17629/50%=8815


      ?
030 -----
040----
050-----
060 421
070----
080----
090----

210- 293817
240 - 293817

260 - 17629
280 - 17208

----------


## 2007

> ,  - 17208 (  11.03.*2013*)


   2012   2013?          2012 .

----------


## VladLena13

> 2012   2013?          2012 .



 .  11.03.2013.
    ?
     17629?

----------


## 2007

> 17629?


.      ,   , .  :Smilie:     ,          .

----------


## VladLena13

> .      ,   , .     ,          .



    2012 - 17208   2013 ,    2013  35665.   - ?

----------


## 2007

> :
> 1-  : 48387,02
>  : 95368,24
> 9 : 164263,94
>  : 219169,69
> 
>     219169,69  0,06 = 13150
> 
>    , - 35664,68 ( 18 .2013)





> 030 2903
> 040 5722
> 050 9856
> 060 ----
> 070 9856
> 210 219170
> 240 219170
> 260 13150
> 280 13150


,     1 . 2013    2012,    2013   :
030 - 
040 -
050 -
060 -

240 219170
260 13150
280 13150
     2013  ,         1 .

----------


## VladLena13

> ,     1 . 2013    2012,    2013   :
> 030 - 
> 040 -
> 050 -
> 060 -
> 
> 240 219170
> 260 13150
> 280 13150
>      2013  ,         1 .

----------


## 2007

> .


    13150,    .

----------


## VladLena13

?

----------


## 2007

> ?


 ,     2013          2013. ,  ,

----------


## VladLena13

> ,     2013          2013. ,  ,



   ,     .      ,   ,       .     .?

----------


## 2007

> .?

----------


## VladLena13

,  !!!!
  ,   . 
        .
 :Smile:

----------


## 62

,        13 ?     . (15%) .
  09    10       13  115692 .      12        09 ?
    13.
-89600
-48890.
030
040
050
060-896

210-89600
220-48890
230-34737
240-5973
260-896
270-896

      -     182 1 05 01021 01 *000 110 ?           ?

----------


## .

> 030
> 040
> 050


     ,      030-050?



> 060-896


       090,      060




> 210-89600
> 220-48890
> 230-34737
> 240-5973
> 260-896
> 270-896


        ?

----------


## 2007

> 090,      060


    ,  





> ?


    )

----------


## 62

> ,      030-050?
>        090,      060
> 
>         ?



       13        -     09  .   ?         ?

----------


## 62

:
1-17500
2-18800
3-14700
4- 38600 
:         ,       -           09 .   ?
1- 2300
2-2000
3-1000
4-43590 (          11.12.13    )

    ?    ?        ?

----------


## 2007

> ,


.            .





> -           09 .   ?


  .    
030=2280
040=4800
050=6855
070=5959

----------


## 62

.        ?        .  ?

----------


## 2007

> .        ?


 .     -   .     .
  .   .

----------


## Infini

!
   . -   ...
,  6 % ()
 :

1 -    352 074
2 -    799 066
3 -    963 138
4 -  2 940 712

 :
1 -  352 074
 - 1 151 140
9  -  2 114 278
 - 5 054 990

  :
1 -    45 919                 1  - 45 919
2 -    51 379                 - 97 298
3 -    45 160                 9  - 126 857
4 -  106 918                  - 249 376 

   :
1 - 10 562
 - 23 972
9 - 28 895
 - 88 221  * (    !!!    ?)*


   ?
030 - 10562
040 - 34534
050 - 63428
060 - 88221


210 - 5054990
240 - 5054990
260 - 151650
280 - 249376 

   !

----------


## 2007

> ?
> 030 - 10562
> 040 - 34534
> 050 - 63428
> 060 - 88221
> 
> 
> 210 - 5054990
> 240 - 5054990
> ...


210 - 5054990
240 - 5054990
260 - 303299
280 - 151650

030 - 10562
040 - 34534
050 - 63428
060 - 88221

----------


## Infini

280 -    (,   ),      - 249 376.  151 650   ,     ?

----------


## 2007

> 280 -    (,   ),      - 249 376.


,    280   ,  ,  50%   260

----------


## Infini

!      .   :  ,        - 88 221.   ?

----------


## 2007

> ,      - 88 221.   ?


    .      151649.     ,     ,  .
      ,  , 88221

----------


## Infini

-, ,    .       !!!

----------


## astup

1. , ,  .

   6% ()  
  : 724486
  () :
1     10916
/  28056
9.  39229
     43469

:
1    
2   19425.06 (1/2  +   )
3.    8119.80 (1/4 )
4.    8119.80 (1/4 )

 :      + (1/2     ,   1/4  9    )     :
1.    10916
/   
9.  1565

    4677

:
201  6
210  724486
240  724486
260   43469
280   35665

030 10916
040 10224
050 12481
060 -
070 4677

 ?    .
2.    ?   ,  ,   ?        (   ).

----------


## .

040 .     ?

----------


## SoundMan

040 . 050  070 .

----------


## astup

> 040 .     ?


   : 467601
  : 4676016%=28056
28056-17832 (+   -   )=10224

----------


## SoundMan

*astup*,  17832,   ,      19425.06?

----------


## astup

> 040 .     ?


   : 467601
  : 4676016%=28056
28056-17832 (+   -   )=10224

 ,    ..:
:    16239,60    
                  3185,46    
:  16239,60   
         ,    :
  17832
 9  26748
  35664

----------


## .

*astup*,    19425.06

----------


## astup

> *astup*,  17832,   ,      19425.06?


     ,        .        
     ,  .    -    ,     ?

----------


## .

- ?     ?

----------


## SoundMan

> -    ,     ?


,   ,    070     .      .

----------


## astup

,  ?
201 6
210 724486
240 724486
260 43469
2280 35665

030 10916
040  8631
050  3564
060  4240

----------


## SoundMan

*astup*,   .   040   , .. 28056-10916-19425    .   050     (     )  768 (     ).  060    260-280-050 (   7036,   ).

----------


## 2007

> 040   , .. 28056-10916-19425    .


*SoundMan*,  - .  040     28056-19425=8631.
      050   . 39229-19425-8120=11684,   060=0,  070=3880

----------


## astup

> *astup*,   .   040   , .. 28056-*10916*-19425    .   050     (   ** )


?          ,   "  ",  ?

----------


## SoundMan

*2007*, *astup*,  ,     .         :Smilie:      .  *2007*  .

----------


## astup

> 050   .


050=39229-19425-16240=3564
 ,   #4413      ,    #4418 (     16239,60   ,  ),      ,      9.

----------


## 2007

> (     16239,60   ,  ),      ,      9.


  . :yes:

----------


## astup

!!!
   ,     ,  - .
,     !

----------


## 2

.         .280    (6%)   .. ?  50% ?     / ( ,      /      ) .

----------


## 2007

> ?  50% ?     / ( ,      /      ) .


50%

----------


## 2

. .   .

----------


## lenski

6%.,.

   1128033

:
1 . 16779
 34172
9  48253
 67682


3  17832
4 17833

    1596?

----------


## 2007

> 0,


 0,  67682-35665=32017

----------


## lenski

0,  32017,    1  16779  2  17393

----------


## lenski

((((


1  16779
 34172
9  30421 ( -)

   1596?

----------


## 2007

030 16779
040 34172
050 30421
060 1596

----------


## .

> 9  30421 ( -)


   ,   .    9  48253    9     17832,  48253-17832  30421.       9 .
 - 17382    ?     ,

----------


## lenski

.


     2155,    ?

----------


## 2007

> 2155,    ?


   .




> 1596?


.   .    ,      .        ,

----------

!

,    .    (), 6%.

:
         518 357,72
      988 785,52
9    1 094 785,52
             1 543 785,52

  ( 35 662,66):
1    8 916,16
2    8 916,16
3    8 916,16
4    8 914,18

**
_210_   1 543 786
_240_   1 543 486
_260_       92 627
_280_       35 663

_030_       22 185
_040_       41 495
_050_       38 939
_060_       56 964

----------


## .

> 060       56 964


 060      260,280  050.     050

----------


## 2007

> 030 22 185
> 040 41 495
> 050 38 939
> 060 56 964


030 22 185
040 41 495
050 38 939
060 *18 025*

----------


## sterver

, 

  6%  :

 ()
1 : 39 900
: 69 900
9: 249 900
: 559 700
  , : 33582

 : 1  - 2394, 2  - 1800
  :  3  - 17832.33,  4 - 17832.33

 ,   :
: 
260: 33582
280: 33582

030: 2394
040: 4194
050: 4194
060: -
070: 4194
    ?

6%        ,
       4194

P.S.       (  )
   :
030: 2394
040: 4194
050: 1356 --???
060: -
070: 1356 --???

        (  ) : 
    ( + )   ( - )	0, 0, -2838, -4194

----------


## 2007

> 030: 2394
> 040: 4194
> 050: 4194
> 060: -
> 070: 4194
>     ?


030: 2394
040: 4194
050: -
060: -
070: -
     2013     (4194)

----------

*., 2007*,    !

, *.*,     :



> 5.  280     6%.       *   ,  50%   260*.


  ,    ?     ?

----------


## sterver

> 030: 2394
> 040: 4194
> 050: -
> 060: -
> 070: -
>      2013     (4194)


  .
, .. ,           ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


.

----------


## lenski

> ,   .    9  48253    9     17832,  48253-17832  30421.       9 .
>  - 17382    ?     ,


   ,  17832  17382 -  ?   -   )

----------


## SoundMan

> ( 35 662,66)


   ?    2 .

----------


## .

> ,  17832  17382 -  ?

----------

*SoundMan*,  2012          2 .      2013       2  .

----------


## KsyuS

!

 : 
1 .     
 2 .       (  " ")
   4 .

    030-060:
1) 030 (1 .) -    1/4    100%      50%?
2) 040-060 -  ? , 040 -          ,  1 . + 2 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> " "


  "  "?  ?     ?

----------


## .

> , .,     :


     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*KsyuS*,     .          (     ,    ),           50%   .   ,     .   .

----------

,  !
,     (,  6%, ).

 .
         - 22 185 .
         - 19 310 .
        ..               2 556 .

      ( 260) - 92 627 .
       ( 280) - 35 663 .

   ,     ,     :
 030 - 22 185
 040 - 41 495
 050 - ?
 060 - ?

 -     050  060  ?

----------


## .

** ,    ,    .    ,        .

----------

*.*,       ,    ..:
__     - 22 185 .
__     - 19 310 .
__ ..        6%         2 556 .

----------


## KsyuS

, .  6%  .

:
1. 811 926
2. 264 160
3. 474 292
4. 496 780

  1  13. 35 665 (   )

 ?
.030- 1 .- 48 716,
. 040 -(.)- 46 732,
. 050-(9 .) - 66 274 ,
. 060- ( ) -  20 890 .

. 201 - 2 047 158; 
.260 - 122 829 ;
. 280- 35 665

 ?
. 030 - 48 716,
 . 040 - 28 900,
 .050 - 57 358,
 . 060 - 29 806.

.210 - 2 047 158,
.260 - 122 829,
. 280 - 35 665

----------

.       "  "  "  "?     ,        ?

----------


## .

> - 22 185 .
>          - 19 310 .


      040  41 ,    ,     19310? 
   ,   .    



> ?

----------


## .

*KsyuS*,

----------

*.*,      ... ,         .     .

      .  ,         15 469 .     060     18 025 .  ?  ,   060    ,     .

----------


## .

.             ,       .

----------

)       6%
 :1 -0, 2 -0, 3 - 1660 , 4 -181662    183322 
   : 1 -0, -0,   .050  0  100 ?
     3 2972,06 ,
     4  8916,17 ,
     030-060

----------


## .

> .050  0  100 ?


 .     




> 030-060

----------

,     ,    050    100 


> .

----------

!    (-).
, ,    030-070   .
 1   ,   030     () 14406,  50 000 (..  ).
 6 ,  ,   040  ? (.. .    )?
 9   ,   050 - ?
    , . 060 - ?
  . 070?
     ?

----------


## .

> 6 ,  ,   040  ?





> 9   ,   050 - ?





> , . 060 - ?







> . 070?


 
  .

----------

!

----------


## Liana_sh

,,            ?  
  ,       (     )?   ,          +7 (916)....   8916....        ,          ,          (   ,            3   :Wow:         -   ""
          ,          :  ,  ,     -  ,    .....

----------


## .

*Liana_sh*,     ?    ,    




> 


     ,    
    .

       .   .   ,   .

----------


## Liana_sh

*.*, .    ,       ,   -      ,     -        (   ),    150    ,    -  ,   4  5 (,     )  ,

----------


## Liana_sh

,  -,

----------

> ((         30


!    30 ,      31 ?

----------


## 2007

> 30 ,      31 ?


      - 30.04

----------


## ZZZhanna

-  30 .

----------

> - 30.04


 !!!    ...)))

----------


## credovero

!
, ,     2013 (, , ,  ):
    (   6  ,    25    ,    -   ,     2014 ).
      4  2013.

*:*
1 .	   250	
6    500	
9    750	
12  1000	

*:* 
1 	-	
2 	-	
3 	-	
4 	4	


*:*
210	1000	 
240	1000	
260	60	_ (   )_
280	4	__

030	15	 _= 1*6%_
040	30	 _= 6 *6%_
050	45	 _= 9 *6%_
060 , ..  -11 _= 260 - 280 - 050_
070	11	_= 050 - (260 - 280)_

*1)	      ?
2)	,    070 .      ,    . 
   a.	      25   070?
   b.	     -  25   070       2014      25  070?
   c.	     25   070?*

!!!

----------


## SoundMan

> 210	1000 
> 240	1000 
> 260	60  (   )
> 280	4 
> 
> 030	15 = 1*6%
> 040	30 = 6 *6%
> 050	45 = 9 *6%
> 060	, ..  -11	= 260 - 280 - 050
> 070	11 = 050 - (260 - 280)


     ,      . 260-280-050=60-4-45=11.  .   070   .

----------


## credovero

> ,      . 260-280-050=60-4-45=11.  .   070   .


  . ,   ,    .
  :


_1 .	_          412 103,89 . 
_6_ 	 1 174 628,62 . 
_9_ 	 1 961 741,75 . 
_12_ 	 2 326 593,07 . 


1 	
2 	
3 	
4 	 35 664,66 . 



_210_	 2 326 593 . 
_240_	 2 326 593 . 
_260_	 139 596 . 
_280_	 35 665 . 

_030_	 24 726 . 
_040_	 70 478 . 
_050_	 117 705 . 
_060_	-13 774 . ( )
_070_	 13 774 . 

*   070 -    
*

----------


## .

070.    .     280 - 260 -

----------

.    .
   2013  ( .  2012  21  2013 .)       ?     ?    ,        .    ?

----------


## .

1  ,     2

----------


## _

!
,      .
     (15%)  2013  -    ?
   -   .
.

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------


## _

> 


.     .
 1155598,62
 989842,05
  165756,57
 24863,49
    ,  *24863*
   ( )
 1155599
 989842
  165757
*24864* (  )
     ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


           "". 1    .

----------


## _

> "". 1    .


 !

----------


## credovero

> 070.    .     280 - 260 -


 ! , :
1) 060     ? _(    ,   060  21891,    -     )_
2)  ,    070       (    2014)  ?
3)  ,   070     2014   ?

   !

----------


## 2007

> 1) 060     ?


.      070. 





> 2)  ,    070       (    2014)  ?


*credovero*,      .      ,         .




> 070     2014   ?


.     2013       .

----------


## credovero

> .      070. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credovero*,      .      ,         .
> 
> .     2013       .


    !

   ,       070 (            ).

    ,            070,        ?     .   -          (   )   -    ( ,  )? 

P.S.    - . ,    -    :Smilie:

----------

,  (15%)     ,   (((   )
   .   6 (040 1)  9 ( 050 1)  (   )   ,     . ( 060 1)  ,   (     ),  ?..    ?     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?







> ?

----------

> 


     6  -   25.07.13    .  9 ?
  9  25.10.13 -    ? ?

----------


## SoundMan

> 6  -   25.07.13    .  9 ?
>   9  25.10.13 -    ? ?


   .   ,    .           .      ,    .

----------

> .   ,    .           .      ,    .


   -

----------


## 8484

!


1   183756   
2  139151  19440   2
3  383282  32400   3
4   504421  8500   4 


 030 11025
 040 9688
 050 21185
 060 15131

 210 1210610
 260 72637
 280 39319

----------


## 2007

> 030 11025
>  040 9688
>  050 21185
>  060 15131
> 
>  210 1210610
>  260 72637
>  280 39319


  ?
 030 11025
 040 9688
 050 21185
 060 *15134*

 210 1210610
 260 72637
 280 *36319*

----------


## 8484

,    6%         1  11025,    (9688)

----------


## .

.

----------


## 8484

?
   ,  ?
      ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


, . - ,   1 .   .

----------


## 8484

!!!!

----------

.
2013,  6% ,  
1  120 362
 280 370
9  423 812
 562 780  
     8916,17
    ?
 030 - 
 040  
 050 - 
 060 - 
 210  240  562 780 ( )
 260  33 768 (  6%   )
 280  35 665 (   )

, .

----------


## .

> ?
>  030 - 
>  040  
>  050 - 
>  060 -


 .    070 





> 260  33 768 (  6%   )
>  280  35 665 (   )


  280      260.     33768

----------


## SoundMan

**,   030  060 - .   280  33768, ..    100%.

UPD:  .    :Smilie:

----------

!
   ,     280...

----------

, .....  ,      ,         030,040,050  :Embarrassment: 
 15%  ... ,   ....

3  
     828 005
   143 194
 : 684 81115% = 102 722

2 -
   199 391
  145 627

6  ( ) 
    1 027 396
     288 821
  : 738 57515%= 110 786
3 -
    50 500
 180 480

9  ()
 1 077 896
  469 301
  : 608 59515% = 91 289
4 -
  125 500
 202 134


 1 203 396
  671 435

   531 961  15% = 79 794
  :
19.04 - 18000
30.04 - 22000
21.10 - 20000
07.11 - 14000
: 74000

----------


## 2007

> 030,040,050


030 102722
040 110786
050 91289
060 -
070 11495





> :
> 19.04 - 18000
> 30.04 - 22000
> 21.10 - 20000
> 07.11 - 14000
> : 74000


             .

----------

> 030 102722
> 040 110786
> 050 91289
> 060 -
> 070 11495


2007,  .     ,    ,    070  ..... :Redface: 
,       ,      ....... :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,

----------

,  .  :yes:

----------


## Elen_S

, , ,   , 15%,    2013,       10 000 .,   1260 .  ..  18%       .      -    1260 .   220  250?     2014,   .

----------


## Strekozaanna

! 
   15%.
      ?
1.    (, ,   ..);
2.    ; 
3.  ,    ; 
4.    ; 
5.   (   ,  / 8000,      8000-1400()=6600; 660013%=858(); 8000-858=7142 -   ?)

6.        , ?

, !

----------


## Liana_sh

-

----------


## Strekozaanna

> -


    346.18  : "                 ,    ,      ,      ,            7  "?

----------


## .

> -    1260 .   220  250?


  ,

----------


## .

> 346.18  : "                 ,    ,      ,      ,            7  "?


          .     .        ,   ,    .

----------


## Strekozaanna

> .     .        ,   ,    .


  509000,   861765,  509000-861765=-352765.     .    5090.   ,           ,     = 5090.
 ?

----------


## .

.       ,     .

----------


## Strekozaanna

> .       ,     .


,     ,        !

"5.   (   ,  / 8000,      8000-1400()=6600; 660013%=858(); 8000-858=7142 -   ?)" -     ?

----------


## Nadezhda Kildiiarova

!    ... -  ,      ,  ..    ,      ...
  6%,    2013 .
030 -
040 -
050 -
060 2620

210 78900
240 78900
250 -
260 4734
270 -
280 2114
!

----------


## .

*Strekozaanna*,    8000    .       -

----------


## .

*Nadezhda Kildiiarova*,  ,   2114   2013

----------


## Nadezhda Kildiiarova

> *Nadezhda Kildiiarova*,  ,   2114   2013


,     . !  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


,     ,       ?

----------


## Fice

, ,    030,040,050      :
   - 10% ()  

1  
 257 460
 152 785
: 104 67510% = 10 468
030 = 10 468

6  ( ) 
 670 245
 676 526
: -6 281
040 =0 ???

9  ()
 791 365
 720 942
: 70 42310% = 7 042
050 = 7 042 ???  17 510 (10 468+7 042)????


 1 066 101
  1 003 848
 = 62257 10% = 6226
min  1 066 101 10% = 10 661
070 = 17510 ????
090 = 10 661

----------


## 2007

030 = 10 468
040 = 0
050 = 7042
060 = 0
070 = 7042
090 = 10661

----------


## Fice

> 030 = 10 468
> 040 = 0
> 050 = 7042
> 060 = 0
> 070 = 7042
> 090 = 10661


2007    :Big Grin:

----------


## ANNA838

, ,    .  -,   10%.
 1 . - 0,
 1 . - 0,
  - 91000,
  - 68446,
 - 22554,
 - 2255.
 9 . - 141000,
 9 . - 123386,
 - 17614,
 - 1761.
  - 191000,
  - 128653,
 - 62347,
 - 6235.
 :
 030 - 0
 040 - 2255
 050 - 1761
 060 - 4474 - __
 210 -191000
 220 -128653
 240 - 62347
 260 - 6235
 270 - 1910

----------


## 2007

> 060 - 4474 -


 . 050+060=260

----------


## ANNA838

,             ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


. ,       99-68=6235.      -      -  .

----------


## ANNA838

.

----------


## hiker

"" -  ,   ? 
 ,     50%

----------

*hiker*,

----------


## Vendor

,     

** 

   ,     ...

 ,     ,      ,        ...

----------


## kuzya78

,       - 5 %

1  
 484 923
 262 174
 222 776 5% 11139
030 11139

2    709572
 469031
 240541  5 % 12027
040    12027

3   923 103
 703 023
 220080  5%
050 ????? (?) ..   1,2  12700    9 

4   1265875
 1084822



???

----------


## .

> ,     ...

----------


## .

> 050 ????? (?)



060, 070 ,   .

----------


## kuzya78

> 060, 070 ,   .


   ,   ,

----------


## 08

6%  . 
   260 = 21 364,    280 = 28 761.
     100%,    50%       ( )060  0 ?

----------


## Ello4ka

, .. , ,      .  6% .	
       36 . .	
        1 . 4815,  2 . 5118,  . 4921	

030 - 4 815
040 - 9 933
050- 14 854	
210- 287 428
240- 287 428
260- 17 246
280- 17 246

  -  ? 


       ! =)

----------


## BagiraEmp

.    .  6%

1  630692 
2  65930 
3  30199 
4   - 7905 **      ,    1      

     210 - 718 916 
240 - 718 916 
260 - 43 135

030 37 842 ( 37 842)
040  41 798 ( 3 956)
050 43 610 ( 1 812)
070 475 (   )

   ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bookkeper

!       (    2012 ).              2013 ?

----------


## .

> 100%,


.   ,  




> 1 . 4815,  2 . 5118,  . 4921


      ,    ,     .       070?       9 ,       .  ,      ,    .




> 210 - 718 916 
> 240 - 718 916 
> 260 - 43 135
> 
> 030 37 842 ( 37 842)
> 040  41 798 ( 3 956)
> 050 43 610 ( 1 812)
> 070 475 (   )


 




> 


.    2012  .     4-  .

----------


## sea2211

, ,           ( - 15%)         (   , ,   ,     )

----------


## .

15%  
-     .

----------


## sea2211

> 15%  
> -     .


    ,  ,   280   "-"  .         2013         ,        . :Embarrassment:  ?

----------


## 2007

> 2013         ,        . ?

----------


## Ello4ka

> ,    ,     .       070?       9 ,       .  ,      ,    .


070 - 14 854.

.. 
030 - 4 815
040 - 9 933
050- 14 854	
070 - 14 854.
210- 287 428
240- 287 428
260- 17 246
280- 17 246

 ,  ,     -    .

----------


## .

, .    .   .

----------


## Ello4ka

> , .    .   .


 , .. 
       ?  ,        ,      1,2  3 . 
        ?

----------


## IPtranslator

> ?


      , . ,        -           , ,       .

----------

.  
260-32374
050-37571 (  5197)
070 -5197 (   )
   5197 .     5197 .        .           37571   32374.

----------


## .

> ?


  .      .  



> 5197 .


     ,        .               .        ,

----------


## Gold fish

, , ! :Love: 
 6%, ,  

030- 14116		
040-20438
050- 28044
210-581122
240-581122
260-34867
280- 35665
,    060   ,
   070  28842 ?
?
  ,    28842      ?

 040  050        ..         ?

----------


## SoundMan

> 260-34867
> 280- 35665


 280 -     . ..     .       .   280 = 34867.



> 040  050        ..


     ,    .



> ,    060   ,






> 070  28842 ?


 070    050-(260-280),      .

----------


## .

> 260-34867
> 280- 35665


  280      260 
  ?

----------

, ,       -   ?
    1  ,     .
   - ((( ,     ?             ?         ?      .

----------


## Gold fish

,   .   2013 .     - 35 664,66         !

----------


## SoundMan

*Gold fish*,  ,    ?

----------


## .

> , ,       -   ?

----------


## .

> 2013 .     - 35 664,66


  -   ?       030-050.

----------


## SoundMan

> .


      ?

----------


## Gold fish

> -   ?       030-050.


   : 8915    2013, 8915    26746  .  1      .

----------


## credovero

!

,  6%  .
     (  6     ),    4 .
     060 - ,  .
070   .

*, ,   ,   030, 040, 050  ,    060    ,   ?*

!

----------


## SoundMan

> : 8915    2013, 8915    26746  .


8915+8915+26746=44576

----------


## Gold fish

> 8915+8915+26746=44576


,  , 8915+8915+17831.    ,  :Smilie:   :Redface:

----------


## SoundMan

> ,  , 8915+8915+17831


  35661.  ,     ?

----------


## Gold fish

:

030- 14116		
040-11523
050- 28044
210-581122
240-581122
260-34867
280- 34867
,   070  28044 ?

----------


## SoundMan

> 050- 28044


?

----------


## Gold fish

,    050  10214, .

----------


## Gold fish

030- 14116		
040-11523
050- 10214
210-581122
240-581122
260-34867
280- 34867
070  10214
  ...

----------

.

----------


## SoundMan

> ...


 .     .   3      35665 .

----------


## Gold fish

> .     .   3      35665 .


   ?     35661 .    4     ,      ,      .     4    ,    .  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> , ,   ,   030, 040, 050  ,

----------


## .

> 030- 14116		
> 040-11523
> 050- 10214
> 210-581122
> 240-581122
> 260-34867
> 280- 34867
> 070  10214
>   ...

----------


## Gold fish

:Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## SoundMan

> ?     35661 .    4     ,      ,      .     4    ,    .  ?


      1 . 4    .      .    8915?       ,    8916.17,       8915.

----------


## kuzya78

,   ,            1 

1 285190  5861
 590680 15314
9  882720  24767
 1145220 34220
     - 1507   1   6297  .   1,2,3    36000,  ?    ?

----------


## L.Ira

,  .
, ,  .  6%  .

1  -  149200
   2012 . 17208,25.

2  -  122000


3  -  33000
 17832,34

4  -  314000
 17832,34

030 8952
040 16272
050 1044
070 1044
210 618200
240 618200
260 37092
280 37092

  !     . :Embarrassment:

----------


## SoundMan

> - 1507   1   6297  .


 ,    ,   .  1, , -  . 
   ,      ?           .  ?

----------


## SoundMan

> 1  -  149200
>    2012 . 17208,25.
> 
> 2  -  122000
> 
> 
> 3  -  33000
>  17832,34
> 
> ...


030 -
040 -
050 -
060 -
070 -
    ,    .

----------


## .

*kuzya78*,    ,    .

----------


## L.Ira

> 030 -
> 040 -
> 050 -
> 060 -
> 070 -
>     ,    .


,     . 
..    2012 . (17208,25)        1   2 ?      ,     2012 ?
     . ,  "   030-050   6%          , ,    (** )",

----------


## SoundMan

> 


    "",   "".    (,   )  .

----------


## L.Ira

> "",   "".    (,   )  .


!  ! :Smilie:

----------

:Help!: ,  !
 ,   :


```

```

   :
050 - 18460
260 - 23020
280 - 35665
070 - 
 ? :Frown: 
   , ,     .
, !
(  ,    :Cry: )

----------

.  ,   4 .   ?   ?
   070.       ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## SoundMan

> 260 - 23020
> 280 - 35665


        ,    280     .     ,   ?  280       260.
 070  050-(260-280).

----------

,   ? :Embarrassment: 
   ?
   6%,  . :Redface: 

  ,      -   .


   -    .
.260=.240*.201:100     383660*6:100=23019,6 (  23020)
  280 -    .  35665 .
   ,    .
  280   3   ?
 ,  ,  .

----------


## Andyko

,     ;
    , ,

----------

280    260,  ?
  070  ,  050?  ,   18460, ? :Redface: 

  070    260? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> 280    260,  ?








> 070  ,  050?


.        4  2013

----------

,  ,      :Embarrassment: 
!

----------


## SoundMan

> 


      ?   030, 040, 050   ?

----------

.   ... -   ... :Redface: 
      (..       ),  030,040,050,060  ?
   070  .
    ? :Embarrassment: 

,   ,  .
   030, 040, 050 ,  6%  .   .
 ,  , , .    .    070  , .
 -. :Frown:

----------


## SoundMan

** ,       ,  ,       030, 040, 050, 060, 070  .

----------

!
  ! :yes:

----------

, .   . .   1--?

----------


## SoundMan

> 1--?


 ,  .

----------


## zak1c

> 383660*6:100=23019,6 (  23020)

----------


## SoundMan

> 


    .

----------


## .

.  2014

----------


## zak1c

> .

----------


## zak1c

> .  2014


  2015   ?
+     ,     ?

----------

!
   6%,  .
, ,     :Embarrassment: 
:
1 - 55922
 - 107248
9  -155610
 - 189110

  :
 2013- 8916,17
 2013 - 8916,17
 2013 - 8916,17
 2013 - 8916,7
 - 35664,68

  :
030 - 090 -    (        :Frown:  )
210 - 189110
240 - 189110
260 - 11347
280 - 11347

 ?

----------


## SoundMan

> ?


.

----------

,   ,  . 
   ,   , 
   1     500 .   30 .

 210=240 - 500 .
 260 - 30 

 30   2 


    030-060?

030 - 30 
040 - 30 
050 - 30 
060 - 0 ( 0 )

 ,  0,        30 .   0. 
       ...  .

  !

----------


## SoundMan

> 030 - 30 
> 040 - 30 
> 050 - 30 
> 060 - 0 ( 0 )
> 
>  ,  0,        30 .   0.


 . 060 -     .
    ?

----------

> . 060 -     .
>     ?


 (  ) .        2 . 
   030-050,   ,   060       .       30.       30,    .
      ,   2    .

!

----------


## SoundMan

> 30,    .


      ,      .    .    4   ,     060     .

----------

> ,      .    .    4   ,     060     .


.         ,   .      0.

----------

*SoundMan*,   :Love:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


,   ,     ( )  ,   .

----------


## sea2211

.  - (15%)
   - 496281
 -416946 

1

030-3000  (  1  3000)
040-6100  (   2  3100)
050-8900   (  3   2800)
 ,     -3000
070-
080-
090-

 2


210 - 496281
220 - 416946
230-
240 - 79335
250-
260 - 11900
270-  4963
280 -

----------


## .



----------


## sea2211

> 


 !          :Redface:

----------

,  !
,   :
  6%
       ( )
   - 126165,00
   50% = 63082,00
    ,      -  ,  ,  50%     .   .
  ,  - 15771,00  
 1  -  20107,00     10053,00,  15771 - 10053 =5718,00 -   , 
   -  77804,00    38902,00,    2  - 31542, ..       ,   50%  .   4  -    50%
  ,    ,    
030 - 10053
040 - 38901
050 - 55022
060 - 8061
210 - 2102744
260 - 126165
280 - 63082

----------


## .

** ,    .     1 , ,         . 




> 040 - 38901


   ,   77804,   50%  38902

----------

, .,      :Smilie: 
  , -   .
  ,        ,     ?
,        280   50%  260 ?
     ,  ?

----------


## .

?  .

----------

,     .
     ,      30  ,
        .

  ,     .   -.
      .  ,       .

----------


## .

> ,      30  ,


      .         .  




> 


   ,    .  -

----------

> -


 . 
  .

----------


## Natalia Hludeeva

, ,         (  ) -     .60  .90? 
 ,  ,  ,     (  ,       - ..    ).

 15%
.210 - 62963
.220 - 145200
.230 - 
.240 - 
.250 - 82237
.260 - 
.270 - 629
.280  - 
. 060  090 - 629 (?)

!

----------


## 2007

> . 060  090 - 629 (?)


090=629
    030, 040 ,050, 070     .

----------


## 345

, ,  ,       30 ,    1 ,    :
,            ???
  :     280      ?        ?    060  ...
,  !

----------

*345*, 


 280   ,

----------


## 345

, ..      4 ,      4 ????

----------


## .

> ,            ???


        9 ,       , ,    .

----------


## 345

> 9 ,       , ,    .


,   ...  ...    ...  ,    ,    ,        ... ???     3 ...

----------


## .

.   ,

----------


## L.Ira

,  .
, ,  .  6%  .

1  -  129744

2  -  450,  130194

3  -  75200,  205194
  8916

4  -  0,  205194


030 7785
040 7812
050 3396
060 3396
210 205194
240 205194
260 12312
280 8916

  !

----------


## 2007

> 030 7785
> 040 7812
> 050 3396
> 060 3396
> 210 205194
> 240 205194
> 260 12312
> 280 8916


   3 .   8916?  060=0

----------


## L.Ira

> 3 .   8916?  060=0


.  0? :Embarrassment: 

  , :

1  -  129744

2  -  450,  130194

3  -  75200,  205394
  8916

4  -  0,  205394


030 7785
040 7812
050 3408
060 ----
210 205394
240 205394
260 12323
280 8916

----------


## SoundMan

> .  0?


060    (    ) 260-280-050
     260.  12324.

----------


## L.Ira

> 060    (    ) 260-280-050
>      260.  12324.


. .  ?

----------


## SoundMan

> ?

----------


## Vendor

,           ...

----------


## .

.       ,       
      .

----------


## Vendor

> .       ,       
>       .


.
   ,  , ,      ...
      89267980065,    +7(926)7980065...
    ,      ...




    ,     ...

----------


## .

> ,      ...


       ))     .    ,     .    ,   .          .

----------


## Vendor

.
       (      online)
             ,     ...

  1    

*   , 
  , :*
  ,      ,   ...
     #4645
    ...

----------


## .

*Vendor*,       .    - ,     .  ,   ,      .  ,       ,    
     ,    ,   .    ,   ,        .

----------


## natka-a535-mr

.     ?
   -150 000  .     -7232  (   ).    30 -8916 ,  31  8916 .
: 201  240-150000
260  280 -9000
030 -
040-1768
050-090-.
? .

----------


## natka-a535-mr

.     ?
   -150 000  .     -7232  (   ).    30 -8916 ,  31  8916 .
: 201  240-150000
260  280 -9000
030 -
040-1768
050-090-.
? .

----------

*natka-a535-mr*,  050  1768

,   070

----------


## edka

? (   )

----------


## .

?

----------


## edka

!        , ?
   :       -,        ,     ? (  )

----------


## ///

> !        , ?
>    :       -,        ,     ? (  )


     - ?

----------


## Storn

> ?

----------


## Vendor

,   ,  ,        ,     ...
      ,    ...
    ...

      ,     ...


 ,         ,    ,    .
       ...

----------


## .

> ,     ...


          ,    :Smilie:  




> ,     ...


      .   .

----------


## QuckPatent

-    (  1      22.06.2009  58) -       (..  ) -    -  "-CK30" -       ,       -  .

   ?

----------


## .

*QuckPatent*,        . 
     .    , .   10   .

----------


## Second

,-,  ,    .    :   (): ?
 .      .,         ? -          17.   17 ?     -      3,          3   , ?

----------


## .



----------


## Second

>

----------


## QuckPatent

> 


      ;      ,     ,       

,         -       (    ,    )

----------

!
   2013 . ,   .
 6%,  ,   09.07.13 ,   ,    17065    13 .
210-96000
240-96000
260-5760
280-17065
030-------------
040-------------
050-2520
060-------------
070-13825
 .

----------


## .

> 260-5760
> 280-17065


 280      260.

----------


## QuckPatent

,      -           ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> 280      260.


  ,   (
210-96000
240-96000
260-5760
280-5760
030-------------
040-------------
050-2520
060-------------
070-2520
 ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Natalia Hludeeva

> 090=629
>     030, 040 ,050, 070     .


  090  629,   060  . !
  .   ?

----------


## .

*Natalia Hludeeva*,

----------


## 33

! ,        ?      ?      ?

----------


## SoundMan

*33*,  !  :Smilie:  ,   .

----------


## 33

SoundMan,  ))))    ))))

----------


## .

*33*,    ,

----------

,  ..  6%  .
        ()  ..
 : 17832 (), 8916 (), 8916 ()
      6000,      (    )

240-625000
260-37500
280-35665
030 6000
040 ? ( 15000 -  17832)
050 ? ( 24000 - (17832+8916) )

    /  - 1835 ( -  4165?) 

     ?
060 ?
070 ?

!

----------


## .

> 6000,


     ,  .    9000,   6000.    ,      030  ,  .

----------

> ,  .    9000,   6000.    ,      030  ,  .


 ( ) :
1  - 100000 ( 6000) (  6000)
 - 250000 ( 15000) (  17832)
9  - 400000 ( 24000) (  8916)
 - 625000 ( 37500) (  8916)

      050 -      ?   040  050  6000 ?         060  070?

----------


## .

030 - 6000
040 - 
050 - 
060 - 1835

260 - 37 500
280 - 35 665

----------


## Catabras

,     280      50%   260.



       1835       
  6000

030 - 6000
040 - 6000
050 - 6000
070 - 4165

260 - 37 500
280 - 35 665

----------


## .

260.        100%

----------


## Catabras

.        070

----------


## .

> 1835


   ,     ?     ,   .          260  280.   1835.    6000.   .      
     .       1   9 ,      .     040  050

----------

(   ),        .
  ?

----------

, ,    - 45, ?
  :               ,    ???

----------


## IPtranslator

> ,   ???


-  .

----------


## SoundMan

> , ,    - 45, ?


.     .

----------


## .

> ,    - 45


     8 .    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> - 45


   ,    45   ...

----------

.          1 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   .

----------

,    .

----------

, ,     2013. / //6%

 :

1 .   194210 
2 .   220720 
3 .   208181 
4 .   168000 

    791111 

 :

 1 . - 11653 
 2 . -     764 
 3 . -   2491 

  :  32479,20 

     :
 1

030- 11653 
040- 12417 
050- 14908 
060-       80 

 ,     -3000
070- 
080- 
090- 

 2

210 - 791111 
220- 
230- 
240 - 791111 
250- 
260 - 47467 
270- 
280 - 32479 

   ?
.

----------


## .

**,     2,3  4 .  1 , 9   .     ,   ,  .
   ,   .
 ,   ,     .      .

----------

> **,     2,3  4 .  1 , 9   .     ,   ,  .
>    ,   .
>  ,   ,     .      .


!
1.     :
- 24.06.13  -  12479,20 
- 18.09.13   - 10000 
- 10.12.13  -  10000 

2.      (       ),   ,    .
   ,     , ..      .
.

----------


## .

-  ?       ?         ?

----------

! ,   .   .

----------


## .

**,     -  ))

----------

!

     ?

     :
 1

030- 11653 
040- 12417 
050- 14908 
060- 80 

070- 
080- 
090- 

 2

210 - 791111 
220- 
230- 
240 - 791111 
250- 
260 - 47467 
270- 
280 - 32479

----------


## .



----------

, ,        .

----------


## tatyanabel

!
, ,   :
  6%  
 :
1 : 139
: 3666
9 : 5733
: 7731
   128850.
  .   :  3  9700,  4  25900.
   :
210  240: 128850
260  280: 7731
030: 139
040: 3666
050: 3666
070: 3666
 050  0  070  0?

----------


## .

050  3666?      3 .  .    060-070

----------


## SoundMan

*tatyanabel*, 050, 060, 070

----------


## tatyanabel

, SoundMan,  !

----------


## olgarus

060,   030, 040, 050     ...     .   ?


   -  20  2014  N 03-11-11/1483[           ,         ]

   -               ,         ,  ,        ,       30.06.2004 N 329,    ,      15.06.2012 N 82,             ,      .     ,     ,         ,     ,       .   ,     3  346_21     ( - ) ,           ,           ,        ,            , ,           .  3.1  346_21   ,                   ,    (   )                  .     (   )          50     .      (   ),    () ,     ,  (   )    () .,     3.1  346_21     ()    ()        ,        () .    1  346_23              .   ,      22.06.2009 N 58 "      ,        ,    ",     280  2         ,      .     030  1        ,        ,      .   040  1        ,        ,          ,    .   050  1        ,        ,           ,   .   060  1     ,        ,          ,    .,      ,      060  1             (   )         ,            ,   ,           ,                    ,      .   ,         260, 280  050    .* ,            060  1  .*   070  1     ,        ,     . ,      ,     070      050   260,       280.   ,         260, 280  050  .



..

----------


## .

*olgarus*,   ,     .           4 . 
           .

----------


## olgarus

:

     6%.
   2014              030, 040, 050         .
          -     .  ...  ,    030-050     , ..     ,    .     060  070 (           )    .

      ?
     .3 . 346.21
    ,      .

3. ,      ,      **     ,        ,            , ,           .

  (   ), **   () , **          ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )           ,          .     (   )        50 .



     030,040,050  ** (    1  3  346,21,   ** (     2  3  346,21).



,             .

----------


## .

,       .             .   ,        ,   




> ?


      .  ,        .     ,   .




> 030,040,050


        ,   .  ,  ,    ?    .      ? 

,   ,       . , ,      .     .       .      ,    .     .

----------


## olgarus

> ,   .


             060.
4.7.    060   ,        ,          ,    .

   030, 040, 050

4.4.    030      ,        ,      .


4.5.    040      ,        ,          ,    .


4.6.    050      ,        ,           ,   .

 ,         ,    .

 ...     .     .         .      ,      ? 

   ...      ?

----------


## .

> 060.


   030-050   ? ))
 ,    ?       ,   1     100 ,  1  200 ,  9  500 .      50 , 100   250 .       .  ?       .




> ,         ,


        .      ,  .       . 




> ...


   ,  ,         .         .    ,    ,   .       . 
     ,  .        .      ,

----------


## olgarus

...      .   -   .     .        ?

1 112391
2 125507
3 133325
4 90786


2 18185
4 17480


210 462008
240 462008
260 27720
280 27720

030 6743
040 0
050 4088

060 0
070 4088

----------


## .

,

----------


## nsn1968

!

        :
1.    6%,   .
2.           :                  :
1 . - 150 000                  833
2 . -   50 000                  ---
3 . - --------                 --- 
4 . -  107 000                 11 934

 :
030  - 8 167
040  - 11 167
050  - 11 167
060  - 5 653

210  - 307 000    240
260  - 18 420
280  - 12 767

     060.
   .

----------


## .

,    ?      060,    070 - 5514

----------


## Vlad_

.  6 ,  .

1,2,3  -     ,    160  .

,  210  240 -  160 000
 260 (  ) - 9600  ( 6   160 000).

  , ,   ,   280  4800  (   ?.

   ,  ( )  2 .    060 - 4800 . .       (       10  20).

         070 ?        060   9600,    070 - 4800? 

  4800  .

----------


## nsn1968

> ,    ?      060,    070 - 5514


!
, ,          2013   ?

----------


## .

> , ,          2013   ?


   ,      30 . ,    ,      .




> , ,   ,   280  4800


.           50%




> 070 ?


 .      4800.  060   070

----------


## lholod

,      6%  ,  2014     "  2013",         2014.,           100%   9 12684  ,  33697    (      )     26688,     -      12684   2013   2014,         ,                 . 

030 1560.()
040 10254.()
050 12684.()
060-  -----
070 19693. 12684? 
240 444800.
260 26688.
280 33967.
        240    ,          1777.

----------


## ilyagueva

!
     030, 040, 050  .  27, ,         ,           .   ,        ,       .      . 
     ,      . ,    ...  :Wink:

----------


## SoundMan

> 2014     "  2013",         2014


      ,    .    2013 .



> 12684


        2014 .      .



> 030 1560.()
> 040 10254.()
> 050 12684.()
> 060- -----
> 070 19693. 12684?
> 240 444800.
> 260 26688.
> 280 33967.


280     260,  280=26688. 070    050-(260-280).     12684.

----------


## lholod

12684   ,     15.     .

----------


## 83

!    
 6%   
1 .  
2 . 
3 . 265 000
4 .478 710 
 743 710
   4 .13805,68 (    )
030-0
040-0
050-15900
060-14917

210-743710
240-743710
260-44623
280-13806

   ?

----------


## .



----------


## 83

>

----------

!
 .
   6%.

1=0
2.= 30000
3.=0
4.=0

1=0
2.=0
3=0
3=35665


030=0
040=1800
050=1800
070=1800
210=30000
240=1800
260=1800
280=1800

----------


## .



----------

> 


!

----------


## SoundMan

> 210=30000
> 240=1800


   . 
240=30000

----------

> . 
> 240=30000


, ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Predp

,        .    ,    .
      .
          6%         35664,66.
:      280 -   260    35665?
 :   , , 9  ( 030,040,050)   "0"   ?
 .

----------


## .

280      260.     .        ,   .        ))




> , , 9  ( 030,040,050)   "0"   ?


      ,  .     ,    .

----------


## SERGEI L

!  6%  
 /  
1 : 168874 /  
2 : 167596 / 17832
3 : 147809 / 8916
4 : 139526 / 8916


030 10132
040 2356
050 0
060 1763
210 623804
240 623804
260 37428
280 35665

1)    ?
2)         (2355  ),       1 :          ?

----------


## .

050 - 2309
  - ?    060 .      070.
      ,

----------


## 83

,  !
         , http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54235205,       23887   1795.48 .   ,    ?            ,    2013 .       ,   ?

----------


## 83

.

   ,      23887   1795.48 .   ,    ?            ,    2013 .       ,   ?        30 ,   ,   30 ?     ,  12 ,      ?

----------


## .

*83*,    :
1. ,     1 .   ,    
2.         ,        . 
2.  30 ,    ,    ,

----------


## 83

,   ...    ...              ,      .

----------

! ,, .
  6% .

:
1 .: 130 000 :7 800 ()
: 260 000 : 15 600 ()
9 : 416 200 : 24 972 ()
: 456 200
     : 27 372

  :
22.01.13 .-12 906,19 (  2012 .)
04.12.13 . - 35 664,66 ( 2013 .)

: 

030-7800
040-15600
050-24972
070-24972

210-456200
240-456200
260-37372
280-27372 
    30 .  -        .

----------


## .

030 -  (      2013)
040 - 2094
050 - 12066
070 - 12066
260 - 37372
280 - 37372

----------

,  040- 2094?   .260-280  27372,

----------


## .

2694 .        :Smilie:  
   2012 ,   2013,    2012   ?

----------

. :Smilie:    .   ,    2012.

----------

.       . :Smilie:

----------


## SERGEI L

> 050 - 2309
>   - ?    060 .      070.
>       ,


,   !         ( 1         ),   ,    .
  060  ,   070 545? ( 050 2308,   ,   )

  ,              ?

----------


## .

> 060  ,   070 545?







> ,              ?

----------


## Nixi

.    .      .     ... ,  -    ???    ?

----------


## Nixi

:



> .


   ? ,   : 11.1  11.2  11.3   

  :        ,     ,   .         ?

----------


## SoundMan

> ?


 ,    .



> ?


 .

----------

.  (6%)
   - .
   1 - 69000, 2 - 99000, 3 - 99000, 4 - 129000.
  -  2. - 2880  3 - 2550,  4 - 2550.
    4  - 35665
       ""       .
.

----------


## Nixi

SoundMan,   !


   , ,   ... (    )  :Embarrassment: 


-.  "   ..." :  2.11. "       .    50  ,  50       ".

    " 2.11           20.08.2012 N 8116/12."

 ? ???


2.13.     ,   ,         .          =(((      ? (  exel    , )


   ,          100%  , http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/357306/page/1/   ,  "   (     50%)       ."

 ,   ???

   ...
 ,  , !
    :

  6%,  .
 :
1 (01-03) 31 500
2 (04-06) 36 000
3 (07-09) 14 800
4 (10-12) 28 350
: 110 650

   , 35665( )   ,    :

030  1890	
040  4050	
050  4938	
060  0 ( ,    :Frown:  )
070  -- (   ,       )
080  020 

210  110 650
240  110 650
260  6639
280  35 665

, ,    0...  :Embarrassment: 

    ?         :Frown:

----------


## SoundMan

> 1 - 69000, 2 - 99000, 3 - 99000, 4 - 129000.
>   -  2. - 2880  3 - 2550,  4 - 2550.


      ?      -  .
   :
030  4140
040  10080
050  16020
060  ---
070  16020

260  23760
280  23760

----------


## SoundMan

> 030 1890
> 040 4050
> 050 4938
> 060 0 ( ,   )
> 070 -- (   ,       )
> 080  020
> 
> 210 110 650
> 240 110 650
> ...


060 ---
070 4938 (   050-(260-280))
080     

280 6639 (      260)
 .

----------


## Nixi

, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface: 

 - :        ?     ?  :Embarrassment: 
 ,  , ,  ",   .....  (  ,   50%)   " ( 080)
     100%-     .

,

----------


## SoundMan

> ?     ?


 



> ,   .....  (  ,   50%)


      100%.             .

----------

> ?      -  .
>    :
> 030  4140
> 040  10080
> 050  16020
> 060  ---
> 070  16020
> 
> 260  23760
> 280  23760


      ?        100% ???
      ?         . ?

----------


## Nixi

SoundMan,  :Redface:   :Wow:   :Redface:   :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
   !    !
 ,   !!!!

----------


## .

**,     ,     100%

----------

> **,     ,     100%


,  .
     ?
     . ?
      ?

----------


## .

> ?


    .    /

----------


## Vayolet

, ,   

  6%,  


1  - 28817
2  - 29969
3  - 29088
4  - 44671


1  - 1729
2  - 1798
3  -  , ..     -  11931,46
4  -  , ..     -  23733,20



020   18210501011011000110
030   1729
040	3527
050	-----
060   -----
070   -----
080   -----
090   -----

210	132545
220   -------
230   -------
240	132545
250   -------
260   7953
270   -------
280   7953

  3527 .

,

----------


## .



----------


## Vayolet

> 


 ))

----------


## Vayolet

?       ,     " "  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Vayolet

> 


,

----------


## Vayolet

,    ,    ,   ?

----------


## .

.  .

----------


## Maria Z

6%
, ,       060, 
210	800000
260	48000
280	35665

030	1000
040	1000
050	14000
     3     - 4000 .


   060  070 ?    :Frown:

----------


## SoundMan

*Maria Z*,         .  060    260-280-50.    ,   .  070  050-(260-280).     , :
060  ---
070  1665

----------


## Maria Z

.      ?    7335,       ,   9000,            ?

----------


## SoundMan

*Maria Z*,      .    ,       .     7335  .

----------


## Maria Z

.       ?

----------

,   ,    . 070   2013 .        2014 . ( 6%,  )

----------


## .

,          .     ,   
   ,

----------


## SAR-ov

.
   6%  .    .      - 35665

:

1 :  4 589

2 :  5 804

3 : 15 625 

4   4 810

 - 30 828

(030) 1  -*275
(040)  -*623  (275+348)
(050) 9  -*1561 (623+938) 
    (060)  (070)?
(210) - 30 828
(240) - 30 828
(280) - 35 665
     (260)?

----------


## .

260 1850
280 1850

060 
070 1561

----------


## SAR-ov

> 260 1850
> 280 1850
> 
> 060 
> 070 1561


   280 - 1850.   35665 -   ?

----------


## .

1850.      ,

----------


## Pchela_2011

.    .
 6 %,        2013 .

030 - 4064
040 - 10259
050 - 20619
060 - 0
070 - 20619
090 - 0

210 - 501783
240 - 501783
260 - 30107
280 - 30107
  - .

----------


## .



----------


## Pchela_2011

!



>

----------

> ,          .     ,   
>    ,


 ,

----------

,        0,       0  ?
   280        ? 
 0  ?

----------


## .

,    .    ,  .      ,    
      ,      ,    .

----------

!
-   :     (      )  ???

 "   ..." :  2.11. "       .    50  ,  50       ".
    " 2.11           20.08.2012 N 8116/12."
   ???

----------


## 00

...

----------


## .

2014

----------

> 2014


!

   , ,     ? .. 0,35 (35 ) ? ?

----------


## .



----------


## Anastasia Fedosenko

.    ,   ,  -  ,  .
 6%

     -     ,    2013 ,      030, 040  050 -     ,      050    ,      ().   -   030       ,   040 -  .   050 -    .    ?

  ,     ,    ,   ( 060)  13000.     ? 

 !

----------


## Anastasia Fedosenko

-     -  030 - , 040 -    ,  050 -  (++),   ,   .

----------


## .

*Anastasia Fedosenko*,   ,   ,        -     ,   .        !
  ,    ,     .     ,

----------


## Anastasia Fedosenko

,    ,   . ,      ?  , ,       .

  2013  ( 01.01.2013  31.12.2013) - 4 598 815 .
,   ,   275 928  (4 598 815 .*6%)
  - 35700 .   2013

----------


## Anastasia Fedosenko

-,   ,  ,   .      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ,   .


    ,      ?




> , ,       .


       1 , , 9     .

----------

> ,    .    ,  .      ,    
>       ,      ,    .


, !

----------


## Anastasia Fedosenko

. , ,  
 :

*210* 4 598 815 

*030* 17 307 
*040* 173 238 
*050* 213 994 

*060* 26 234 
*260*  275 929 
*280*  35 701 

      060 -  ,      -    26 234,     (  ) - 13 390.        ,    060?

----------


## .

*Anastasia Fedosenko*,        ,   .         .      .    . .. 260-280-,

----------


## Anastasia Fedosenko

!

----------


## sddw

,  -, 15%,   2013 .       ,    030   0   ?

----------


## Ivan87

.
, 6%,  2013    .       - ?        .
 .

----------


## .

> 030   0   ?


   ,       .   . 




> - ?


  .  ?     ?     ,    ))

----------


## sddw

.   ""     ,   " ".     ?

----------


## .

,     ))

----------


## sddw

> ,     ))


     )

----------


## .



----------


## 078

,   080     020  (   )      ? -   .

----------


## .



----------


## ptytb85

!  ,   6%.    ,   2013    .  13        .        ?      070  280    ? .

----------


## Top_class

!

   6%  .
1  - 0
2  - 240 000
3  - 0
4  - 100 000


1  - 0
2  - 14 400 ( 6%)
3  -   17 832,33,  6% - 0
4  -   17 832,33,  6% - 0
. :


201 - 6
210 - 340 000
220 - "-"
230 - "-"
240 - 340 000
250 - "-"
260 - 20 400
270 - "-"
280 - 20 400

030 - 0 
040 - 14 400
050 - 0
060 - "-"
070 - "-"
080 -  "-"
090 - "-"

   050  070:
       070  14 400 (,    ,     )?
     050   14 400,   , .. 14 400 -17833,33 = 0.
    070   14 400,        ?


       ?

.

----------


## .

> ?


     .    ,

----------


## .

> 050  070:
>        070  14 400


 .     ,    050 .

----------


## ptytb85

> .    ,


 !       ?

1    5400
 6% 324 

2  -  21750
 1305

3  -  1900
 114

  46950
 1074



 030 - 374
         040 - 1629
         050 - 1743
         060 - -
         070 - 1743

         210 - 46950
         240- 46950

         260 - 2817
         280 - 2817

----------


## Top_class

> .     ,    050 .


,     ...
    ? 
 ,     070

----------


## .

> ?


       .      .      ,          ,

----------


## Top_class

> .      .      ,          ,


!

----------


## ptytb85

,    2013 .    ,   ,    ,               ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## ptytb85

. !

----------

,     ?      ,  ...         ...(((

----------


## .

,          . 
   ,    -   .      ))

----------

> ,          . 
>    ,    -   .      ))


, ...    2014 !!!!!!   ,  ...(((

----------


## .

, -   ((
   -

----------


## ZZZhanna

>

----------

> , ...    2014 !!!!!!   ,  ...(((


- " "

----------

,       15% -.         ,     2013?      280? !

----------


## .

**,   15%    .  280   6%

----------

., !     ,    (  )   ?   =)

----------


## .

(          ),

----------

.  .
  22.04.13
 6 %.


:
  - 95000
 9  - 182000
   - 446300

030 - 0
040 - 5700
050 - 10920
060 - 15858
070 - 0
090 - 0

210 - 446300
240 - 446300
260 - 26778
280 - 0

----------


## .



----------

> 


      ,         260,   060 ?

----------


## .



----------


## Ivan87

.
, ,   .
  6%,  14.11.2013,  2013    .
   " "
1. . 1 -     "     _ "   -     ,   ""    -     .    ,     " "?      .
2.    :
030 -
040 -
050 -
060 0
070 -
080 -
090 -

201 6 
210 0
220 -
230 -
240 0
250 -
260 0
270 -
280 0
      ,      "0",     -          "0"  ?

----------


## .

.   -,     
  ,  .   ,     ,

----------


## Khelga

, !   !
   15%.
 2013           . :Frown: 
 2013      2012    ,  (   2012       2013 ).
, :
1.     2013  -      ,       ?

----------


## Khelga

-       .
 2014      . (  2013    2014   ).
         ?

 !

----------


## .



----------


## Khelga

*.*, !
     ?
 ..., ,     ,    - , ...      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Khelga

*.*,   !

----------


## Khelga

?
    ?    ?

----------

, ,       6%

   .
     .
       /   .
      +          .

,
   95000-00.
  94850-00 -  
138-00 -     
12-00 -    .

   ?  :Help!:

----------

,     excel -   ?         ?     ,   ,      ,  .

----------


## Ivan87

> .   -,     
>   ,  .   ,     ,


  .
 ,      1      ? ( )

----------


## .

> ?    ?







> , ,       6%
> 
>    .


    ,   .        .





> ,     excel -   ?         ?


        .   .




> ,      1

----------


## 75

.. . 6% ""  

 ()
1 1 782 166
 2 216 160
9  2 604 672
 3 296 989

 ()
1 21200
 56347
9  84973
 163002


1 77332
 13026
9  11655

  :
210 3296989
240 3296989
260 197819
280 98909

030 85730
040 76623
050 78140
060 20770 ?

       ?

----------


## 111111111

!      070.
   6%
  2013   ,       . 
  (6%  ): 1 656 597 &#215; 6 % = 99 396
 .    35 664 .
     67 200 .

 :
(030-050   ,   ) 
030  30 764
040 - 67 201
050  80 392
060  -  
070  16 660 ?
210  1 656 597
240 - 1 656 597
260  99 396
280  35 664

    3 468 .,           070,   16 660,   3 468?   060 ,   ?

----------


## Ivan87

:   2013     (     )  280  , ?

----------


## .

> ?


 ,       3103 .




> :   2013     (     )  280  , ?

----------


## .

*111111111*,    ,   ,           ?

----------


## SoundMan

*111111111*,      070,       050-(260-280)   .

----------


## 2007

> 070  16 660 ?


,        050

----------


## j7

030, 040, 050.
  :


```

```

     "    ".
   ??

- 15%
      2000 .
 - (    ) 200 .  
  9 . (    ) 5000 .
     040  050??

----------


## .

200
5000

----------


## 75

[QUOTE=.;54295393] ,       3103 .

----------


## remtehnic

.  .  6%  .   2013  . 
 3 -  ,   10,10,2013  2180 . (    ).
 4 -  8916(.   )   4  17600.
30 -
40 -
50 -
60 -
70 - 
80 -
90 -
210 - 17600
240 - 17600
260 - 1056
280 - 1056

----------


## .



----------


## 0412

!          .    - , 15%
   , .
030-2107
040-23935
050-68273
060----
070 68273 ??? (   ?)
090 30601
210-3060081
220-2919579
230--
240-140502
260-21075
270-30601
     .  30601?

----------


## .

,

----------


## OLGA 5

!!!  ..   -  ,      -  .. + 15%..    ..
030  ---
040  ---
050  --
060  --
070  --
090  1065

210  106500
220  191968
230  ---
240   --
250  85468
260  ---
270  1065 
280   ---

  ..   51,4,    ,     4      ....          ?

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## OLGA 5

...                 -   ?    ,     ,      ..

----------


## OLGA 5

*.*,   ..      )))    , ... :Big Grin:       ..     :Good:

----------


## .

*OLGA 5*,            .

----------

. 
    ,     030,040,050   15%.    ,    ,   .    6%    ,     030 (1 . )           040,    9     040     050.
  15%     ? 
  , ,      . 
  , !

1  -  120 000,   18000    030
,   ,  .     ,             25000,   3750.         040.  ,   .  
 , ,   " ",       040  ,   .

----------


## .

> 


   .          040.    ,        1      () .     .




> ,


       1 .  ,     1 ?
  1      2 ?

----------

*.*,



> ,     1 ?


, , !    , . 
1   620 000,  500 000 = 120 000 -  18000 (     030)
      6   670 000,  645 000 =25 000 
         (145 000) ,    2 .   (50 000) 
   2 . (25 000 /100*15 ) = 3 750.      040.

  ,      .     040    18000+3750 = 21750.
,  *.*,  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.      .         .      .

----------


## 2007

> ,      .


    .
  040    *15%.     (670-645)*15%
      ,      .   ?

----------

.    ?     ,             .    ,    ,           ,  .   -   ,      . 
 3  4     ,        .

----------


## .

.     .       .

----------

?  :Frown: 
   -    ?     ...
     -     ...

----------


## 2007

> ?


 . ,      .   ,    040     2 ,    .
,   040

----------

> *.*,
> 
> , , !    , . 
> 1   620 000,  500 000 = 120 000 -  18000 (     030)
>       6   670 000,  645 000 =25 000 
>          (145 000) ,    2 .   (50 000) 
>    2 . (25 000 /100*15 ) = 3 750.      040.
> 
>   ,      .     040    18000+3750 = 21750.
> ,  *.*,  ?


  040   (670-645)*15%=3750.

----------


## L.Ira

> ,  .
> , ,  .  6%  .
> 
> 1  -  149200
>    2012 . 17208,25.
> 
> 2  -  122000
> 
> 
> ...


 !      ,     ?     1427 ?        .  .

----------


## .

,    ,   2012 .     2013 .

----------


## L.Ira

> ,    ,   2012 .     2013 .


,        ?      ,   ?
      ,          5 ?

----------


## .

.    ,        ,    . 
     ?  ,        ?

----------


## L.Ira

,     .  , 10  . 
,  ,           ,    ?  ?

----------


## .

,     , ?    



> ,               ,    (   )                  .


,

----------


## L.Ira

.        ?     ,    ?

----------


## L.Ira

,    ,         ,   !

----------


## .

,   .3 .346.21,        .               ,    .      .      .          ,    .

----------


## L.Ira

*.*,    !

----------


## rousse

6% (  )
  030, 040, 050      , .. 6%     .   060 - 0.     9   ,   ,        .    -  ?         ,    060  0?      1     -      ,      0?      - 1 ,            .

----------


## .

> 030, 040, 050      ,


   ?
    30

----------


## rousse

.      .

----------


## .

?      .      ,        . 
   ,  .    ,      .




> 1     -      ,      0?


     ,    .    1        .        25 .

----------


## rousse

,     .     ?  ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## rousse

030 - 050    ,     ?    ,  - ,        .

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## rousse

*.*, .

----------


## 00



----------


## L.Ira

> ,  .
> , ,  .  6%  .
> 
> 1  -  149200
>    2012 . 17208,25.
> 
> 2  -  122000
> 
> 
> ...





> !      ,     ?     1427 ?        .  .  54266


 ! 
      6%.      ,            2012  (17208,25)    ,     2012.    ,  ,         060?
030 8952
040 16272
050 420
060 ?
210 618200
240 618200
260 37092
280 35665

 !

----------


## .

> ,     2012.


 .     
 060   .       .

----------


## L.Ira

> .     
>  060   .       .


, 260-280-050=1007.       37092,     (35665)   1427,       ? 
 ,      , ,  ,  .     ,    .

----------


## .

*L.Ira*,       1427 .     , ?      .   ,         .        .

----------

! , ,  / .     , (   1152017	), 																																
    ,  " ",  "   ".  ,     ,   ?     " ".  :Embarrassment:  
!

----------


## L.Ira

> *L.Ira*,       1427 .     , ?      .   ,         .        .


,   , !

----------

!  , ,     "" "  .   " "-     ?   :Hmm:

----------


## 83

,     ,             ,   ,  .            ..     ?        ?

----------

:Embarrassment:  -      (6, /..)     .?       /,   ..

----------


## mvf

> ?


http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1152017.htm ( .     20.04.2011 N 48)




> 


.

----------


## RKseniaV

.       ,  60 .                .      .
,       ,   .      ?    -      ? .

----------


## 2007

> -      ?


 :Wow:  ?
  .  .  68-51   .
    68

----------


## .

*RKseniaV*,    ,   .

----------

!
, ,            .   .
  - .   .   
         .        ?

----------


## .

060.        ,       070 - 9578
      ,     9 . 260 - 280 - 050 < 0 
 060-070   ,  ,     
      060  ?     ,    ...

----------


## 2007

> 060  ?     ,    ...


         050.   030-040-050   , 060 -   .  :Smilie: 

**,   .  060=0,  070=9578

----------



----------


## 2007

> 


 .    -   050+ 060.   050   070.      ,         ,   .

----------

.  :yes:   !  :Redface:

----------

6%  ,     .
1 .  0
  32000 .
9 .  54500 .
 67250 .
 :
030 -0
040 - 1920 . ( )
050 - 0 
060 - 0 
     18922 .
260 - 9225 
280 - 9225 
  ?

----------


## 2007

> 1 .  0
>   32000 .
> 9 .  54500 .
>  67250 .
>  :
> 030 -0
> 040 - 1920 . ( )
> 050 - 0
> 060 - 0
> ...


030 0
040 1920
050 3270
060 0
070 3270




> .


   ?

----------

?[/QUOTE]
  ,             .

----------

[QUOTE=2007;54326965]030 0
040 1920
050 3270
060 0
070 3270

      ,      1920 ,
 9 .   ,     ,
     14 . 2692 .   18922 .     13. (..     2013)

----------


## 2007

> 9 .   ,     ,


  .  :Smilie:    .     =0.     ,         .    ,    . 
       .       ,   ,   050  .

----------

030 - 0
040 - 1920
050 - 3270
060 - 0
070 - 3270
260 - 9225
280 - 9225
?

----------

.. 1920 ,  2692 .    ,       ?

----------


## 2007

> 030 - 0
> 040 - 1920
> 050 - 3270
> 060 - 0
> 070 - 3270
> 260 - 9225
> 280 - 9225
> ?








> .. 1920 ,  2692 .    ,       ?


 ,    2014

----------

!

----------


## Await

.
   .   6%
     ,        070  280((

:
030  6 874
040  16 004
050  23 890
060 ---
070  28 337

210  520 270
260  31 216
280  35 663

 :

070  23 890
280  31 216

 ,  280    , ?  35 663.
 070    050-(260-280)...

----------


## .

280      260.      ,   
 .

----------


## 2007

> ,  280    , ?  35 663.
>  070    050-(260-280)...


   ,      ,   ?  :Smilie:    .
  : 




> 070 23 890
> 280 31 216

----------


## Veisuta

!  .
   ,       -1%,       (    ) ,         ,      (..       ,       ),          ,         - ?       ? , -      ( )     ,     ,               (     ).

----------


## .



----------


## Veisuta

.

----------

! , ! (2    ,   ,     )
 6%  .
      .     . 
,   ,   ,  .     (  20 ),     9 ,              ?
   2014     ,     ( 20 ). ,      , ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   ,  .     (  20 ),     9 ,              ?


   9    ,       9   .





> 2014     ,     ( 20 ).


   9     ,            .     .

----------

,  ,    ,     9  ?

----------


## 2007

> ,  ,    ,     9  ?


.

----------

(((  2  :
           ,      ,    ,   ?
       ,     .       - ,          ?

----------


## 2007

> ,      ,    ,   ?








> ,     .


   9 .   ,  .
,    -       9  ,    ,        .        .

----------

!
 ,    ""   .     . 
           ,    .
 .     -  , .     .
    .

----------


## Veisuta

:

 12  2014 . N 03-11-11/22105

     . 
02.07.2014 (  )

----------

!
, 6%,  .     9 .
:
- 1 .   - 157130
- 2 .   -   41600
- 3 .   - 146500
  9 . - 345230 .

     2013  -   17328 .
 1-       (,   ).
      9 ?
.

----------


## 2007

> 9 . - 345230 .


345230*6%=20714





> 2013  - 17328 .

----------

!  :     2014   11  2014 .   ? ,  ,     ,   ,    -       .

----------


## AVK

3  (  2014 ,      ).
  2014        4.000.000 (  1 )
   1.000.000 .
   (5  ),     1400+1400+3000+3000+3000=11800 .
  ,   3.000.000   2014  (4 .   - 1 ., . ) , ,      06.05.08  03-04-06-01/118  ,           -  2014 ,    2014    280.000 .
  " 2013"  -       , ,  .1.2.  1.3.  1 = 0.
   ,   .   ?      (  ,    )
      .    ,  ? 

1. 1,6.pdf
2. ,.pdf
3. 1.pdf

----------


## 2007

> " 2013"  -       , ,  .1.2.  1.3.  1 = 0.


  ,  
   ,      - 00, 00
     -  .  , ,  




> .


4 *13%=520 ,   52.




> 2014        4.000.000 (  1 )
>    1.000.000 .


    ?

----------


## AVK

> ,  
>    ,      - 00, 00
>      -  .  , ,


 ,  -   0              .
, .1.2  1   0 (,        ,     ?) .1.3.   9 




> 4 *13%=520 ,   52.


    ,    ?
,    1   3.000.000,   4.000.000?





> ?


,    .
         .

----------


## AVK

*2007*,    2013  .
   ?    1.2  1,     "9"?      ,   .

----------


## 2007

> 1.2  1,     "9"?


  ?   9  . ,  ,      .  :Smilie: 
   1    3 ,  4.

----------


## AVK

> ?   9  . ,  ,      . 
>    1    3 ,  4.


     2013    "0"   1.2  1,   1.3.   "9" - ,  - ,      ,     ?

    3.000.000  -         ( ?)
       ,    ,    (     ,   ..?)

     ?  ?    ?
        (     1.2.  :1)       .
, ,      " 2013".

----------


## 2007

> ,  - ,


        .  :Smilie: 




> ?


  ?    . 



> ,








> ,   ..?)


       .  -





> ?  ?


.           ,        .





> 3.000.000  -         ( ?)


  1    3   4?   .   .




> , ,      " 2013"


    .

----------


## .

,      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## AVK

> .


  ,     -  " 3-"   " ",    :
"1. [183]   " 1(1)  2012  .130  ."    "9"   (,    ,  -)
,  ?    -   .

  ,      2- ?

 -    -     ?       ,      , , ,     -     .     ,   .    ?
  .

----------


## AVK

, ,   .
,     , , . :yes:

----------


## 2007

> ,      ?


  ,         :Stick Out Tongue:   :Redface: 





> "9"


.        .





> ,      2- ?


 




> -    -     ?


 .       .     .

----------


## AVK

> .       .     .


    . ,    - ,       ,     ,     ,  .

----------


## alicher

,        80   ?         ?    80    20?

----------


## 2007

> 80    20?


,   020  080  .       ( 090  ),   080

----------


## alicher

!

, ,    .70.

 ,  .280   .260,   .50   0   ?

     .70   ?        ?

----------


## 2007

> ,  .280   .260,   .50   0   ?


  280 ,  260,    070= 050 ( ,     )

----------

> 280 ,  260,    070= 050 ( ,     )


  .  ,  280     260.
   .
260  27360
280  22288
       ,   , :
030  ----
040  ----
050  ----
060  5072 ( ,          ,          ,  ).

.      070  ?
6%  .

----------

!  -  ,       ? :Wow:  
   ? :Wow: 
   ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,     



> ,


   ?     1%  ,     
  280       260 ))

----------

! :Smilie: 
 , 17  -    ,   :Frown: . ,  1%  300. :yes: 
 070 -      ? :Redface:

----------


## .

,     ))
  ,   ,

----------

:Smilie:  , ,   ,  6%,   .      (90000),     ,     ,        . 
210 - 90000
240 - 90000
260 - 5400
280 - 5400
   1?
030 - - 
040 - - 
050 - 5400         
060 - 5400
070 - 5400  

050 - -
060 - - 
070 - -
  .

----------


## .

,    
     9    .            .

----------

.,   .

----------


## Transformer

,

 -   ,  6%.
  ,     ,       2014 ,    .     ,    :

1.      2014  ,    ?    ,    ,      .
2.    ,     ,  ,   ,    ,     .  -  + 138000  .

 ,          .            2015 ,                 (         ).    ,      2015 (    ,   )).

!

----------


## .

> ,     ,       2014 ,    .


.    27 ( 28 )



> 2014  ,    ?


 .   2014       .   1 .




> 2015 ,


  4            ?

----------


## Transformer

.,
 !
-    -   ,   3   ....  .         ,       .    ,  .

  , ,               "    ,     ?"     "        ?" -  , ,  , -  ( 3-  !),    ,   ...  .      -   .        .  ,           . ,            .    -          ,    :Frown: (

----------


## Transformer

,    -     , .  ,      ,  2015            ?      ,        -  ?

----------


## .

,   -

----------


## deadline

> .    27 ( 28 )
>  .   2014       .   1 .


 -      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## deadline

> .


!

----------

, ,   6%   3 (1,2  4)      003 ?    ?
!

----------


## .

?

----------

, ,  006  .3,5  6  .
  , ?

----------


## .

.   ,   .       .

----------

, .
   " ",   ...
  3 ,?

----------


## Khelga

! 
    15%.
  46 : "      "  "     ",           .
  .
  2014 -  ,  2013    ( ).
1)    ,     ""        ,    2013 ,      "34"  "50"?     -      ? , ,       ,  ...        ...
2)      ?
3) , ,       020  ( .    )?

----------

, ,      ?    .       ? !

----------


## .

?

----------

029-2001.
 -        029-2014...
  .

----------


## .

2014 .
    .

----------

?

----------

.   .    .              33.2

----------

> 2014       .   1 .


 !

, ,    ?

   ("" ) 25  2014 .   ,          ,    30  2015 .   ,       (        ),         ,    . ,   ,   -      .      , , ,  -        ""! (     ,   .)   " "   ,     .       ,        ?         !   :           (29-31 )      ,   ?

----------

! -     ?
  , .
       15276,  - 918 (394    , ).    18818,56.     .
 ,     020, 040, 050, 070, 080,100, 110.      020, , 394 .  0?....

----------

> ! -     ?
>   , .
>        15276,  - 918 (394    , ).    18818,56.     .
>  ,     020, 040, 050, 070, 080,100, 110.      020, , 394 .  0?....


  4.40  26.12.2014 .   " "     1152017.      ,     - ,      .     1.1   .             ,        (       100    0).

----------

> 18818,56.


,   ?   :

1)         ,           : 17'328 . 48 .

2)  ,        : 3'399 . 05 .

: 20'727 . 53 .

                    300'000 ,      ,     .

----------

> ,   ?   :
> 
> 1)         ,           : 17'328 . 48 .
> 
> 2)  ,        : 3'399 . 05 .
> 
> : 20'727 . 53 .
> 
>                     300'000 ,      ,     .


 !
 ,

----------

. ,       ,      ,   ,      :Smilie:   ,    1152017   . ,            .

----------


## deadline

6%  .
   2014 .   KND-1152017-2014-12

 :
*:*
1 . 107236,15
2 . 160848,01
3 . 159308,92
4 . 140282,51

** 
1 . 5181,00
2 . 5181,00
3 . 5181,00
4 . 5181,00 + 2677,00 (1%   ,  300 000 -  30.12.14) = 7858,00

**  (       ):
1-  1253
2-  4470
3-  4378
4-  (  ) -  100 = 559

*  :*
020: 1253
040: 4470
070: 4378
100: 559

102: 2
110: 107236
111: 268084
112: 427393
113: 567676

130: 6434
131: 16085
132: 25644
133: 34061

140: 5181
141: 10362
142: 15543
143: 23401

----------


## .

,

----------


## deadline

> ,


!

----------


## sv777

.
   .    .
 1.1
 040  430 641
 080  24 202
 100  3 389
  ,     3 389 .          20 813 .      ,        2 .   ,       ,  .. /       .     ,   ?

----------


## .

,   .        .        .            ,   .      ,

----------


## SoundMan

, ,      :
-     (     ,      )        1     .    9    -   1  ,    .      ,    2  .     ?

----------


## .

.     ,         .    ,  ,

----------


## sv777

> ,   .        .        .            ,   .      ,


  ,     1    ,   ,     100    : ,       ( )  *

----------


## .

:Smilie: 
 ,         ,       ?

----------


## sv777

> ,         ,       ?


   ,       . ,           - .

----------


## sv777

.,         ?

----------


## .

> ?







> ,           - .


      (    )   .        ,

----------


## sv777

,      100  3 389 ?

----------


## sv777

,  :
 2.1
110  -
111  7 312 120
112  7 313 035
113  7 644 687

130  -
131  438 727
132  438 782
133  458 681

140  -
141  8 086
142  32 343
143  48 853

 1.1
040  430 641
080  24 202
100  3 389

----------

> ,      100  3 389 ?


458681-48853-430641+24202

----------


## sv777

> 458681-48853-430641+24202


.     ,    3 .   24 202,        3 389,     20 813,      20 813

----------


## 10111

*.*, , . 
   4.40,   ))

110 0
111 42300
112 52300
113 427300

      2 . 1%   . 
140 0
141 10363
142 15545
143 22000 (20727+1%)
?


130 0
131 2538
132 3138
133 25638
*deadline*,  ,     ,     (20727+1%)?..

050 7825
080 4582
100 16045

      .
  1273   ,   16045.

, ,  .

----------

*sv777*,        

040-080+100=409828         
  458681-48853=409828

----------


## sv777

,    . ,   ,    .   .    .

----------

*10111*,  ,      2 ,    141,142,143        -    2

----------


## 10111

> *10111*,  ,      2 ,    141,142,143        -    2


 .
  ,  1%  300 ,      15  ?

050 18189
070 600
100 22500

       = 20727 + 1273 (1%) = 22000.
  ,  .

----------


## .

> ,  1%  300 ,      15  ?



       2014  ,   2015 .  1%       2014 ,       2014

----------

!
      6%.         2014 .

 :
 1)   ,     ,       .      (       ),   ....   ???           ???   ?

2) ,        ..         ...    ?   ,  ????         ? ..         2015 ???    " "???

----------


## Storn

1. , , , ,        
2.  ,   ,    ,   2014

----------


## buhexp

3 (   )
  ( )       (,  ).
   ,     3.
:   ?     1 ,     900  

  ?

----------


## .

?



> 2  5  3   ,        11  1995 . N 135- "     " (   , 1995, N 33, . 3340; 2002, N 12, . 1093; N 30, . 3029; 2003, N 27, . 2708; 2004, N 35, . 3607; 2007, N 1, . 39; 2009, N 1, . 17; 2010, N 52, . 6998; 2014, N 19, . 2308),          ,       ,   ,       1  251 , *    .*


     ,      :Frown: 



> 7  3         ,            (   ) ( 14  250 ).

----------


## buhexp

> ?(


  .
   ,  3- .

----------


## .

-       .

----------

!    .   .   .       .      ,     ,           ( 11   )    ?

----------

:     1 ,    ..    ,      ,    ,        .        ..

      : 
 ,     
,       
,         
     (  140, 141, 142)     143.

      ???

----------


## crdjhwjdf

,  -       ?

----------


## .

6%,       6%

----------


## .

> .      ,     ,


 ,   ,       ?

----------


## Vendor

> 6%,       6%


  ,    ...

----------


## 2007

> ...


http://www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/

----------

!
    6%  .
 .
  .  :


1.  ,  ,       ,    .  ?:     ,        ,   ,   ?

2.    /  ().    ,  ?

3.     .     ,        (..   ).       ,     7    1.2, 2.2     3?

4.   2.1    ,    130-133     (6%  ,  ),           ???,     140-143     ...

5.      1.1.
          1530 .
  ( )    4110,       18445 ., 
 ,   040   ,    050 (             )  15865 = 18445 - (4110 - 1530).
       .        5850         070  ,    080    14125 = 18865- (5850-1530) 
         !
 : 
"(. 020 + . 040 - . 050) - (. 132 - . 142) . 2.1, 
 (. 132 - . 142) . 2.1 - (. 020 + . 040 - . 050) < 0"
..   :
(1530+0-15865) - (5850-0) = 20185 ??????

 !!!!

----------


## 2007

> ( )    4110,       18445 .,
>  ,   040   ,    050 (             )  15865 = 18445 - (4110 - 1530).


 050 = 1530
 070 = 0
 080 = 0

----------

> ,   ,       ?


    ,       ,  ,         .

----------


## 2007

> 1 ,    ..    ,      ,


  .

----------


## Kostja

> .
>   1273   ,   16045.
> 
> , ,  .





> 1.  ,  ,       ,    .  ?:     ,        ,   ,   ?
> 
> 2.    /  ().    ,  ?
> 
> 3.     .     ,        (..   ).       ,     7    1.2, 2.2     3?
> 
> 4.   2.1    ,    130-133     (6%  ,  ),           ???,     140-143     ...
> 
> 5.      1.1.
> ...


,       ,   ,       :Smilie:  
http://www.klerk.ru/attach.php?file=6531&mode=load



> ,   ,    ()       ,     140 - 143,        (   ), , ,    130 - 133.


   ,     .    .

,  ,   3. 
030, 060, 090 .

----------

.
      ,      
"       "
  .
  020       
  050               
  080                 
  110              ,     
  40, 70, 100  ...

 ???

----------


## Ello4ka

, .! 
   , . 

   6%  .
:
1 . 16705
2 . 76873
3 . 50875
4 . 55176
  199629


1 . 
2 . 10364
3 . 
4 . 10364

     - 

:
020: 	0
040: 	0
070: 	0
100: 	0


110	16705
111	93578
112	144453
113	199629

130	1002
131	5615
132	8667
133	11978

140	1002
141	5615
142	8667
143	11978

   -  1       ?   ,  ...

----------

*Ello4ka*,  140

----------


## Holic

, , .   - ,    6%.  2014    ,  ,  ,  ,         (   - -         1,5 ).  -   ?             ?

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------


## Holic

*2007*, .
       ?       2  -   -   ""    ?

----------


## .

- - ?

----------


## Holic

*.*,     2013  ,    ,   ,    .    ,     ,       ""  .  ,    ,     -      ,       ?
,      -  2013       :Smilie: ?

----------


## .



----------


## Holic

2013? ,    ,    -   ()    ?

----------


## .

. 
http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr22_4.htm

----------


## Holic

*.*, .

----------


## Ello4ka

> *Ello4ka*,  140


 ,    ,     1    ?

----------

*Ello4ka*,   ,   .    .       ,    1

----------


## jiura

..     .
    6%  .
     (  )   . 
*    (18 445) >    (6%  )  2-4 .* 

         .   020               -      .    040, 070, 100  .

:      050, 080, 110??? 
1)   ,            

2)  (..        (,     18 445,       3000 .,     050 - 15 445)???

!

----------

*jiura*,  080    040.

----------


## 2007

> >     2-4 .


 ,    ( 1  4 )?
  ,  050=020

----------

> ,    ( 1  4 )?
>   ,  050=020


,  

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## jiura

!
  .  ....

  :
    :
110 - 25 500
111 - 68 500
112 - 97 500
113 - 184 500

      6%:
020 - 1 530

     :
140 - 
141 - 18445 ( 04.05)
142 - 18445 (.. )
143 - 18445 (.. )

   2-4 . :
131 - 4110
132 - 5850
133 - 11070

*  :*
020 - 1530
-----
040 - 
050 - *1530 ????  ???*
-----
070 - 
080 - *  ???*
-----
100 - 
110 - *  ???*


  ?

----------

020 - 1530
-----
040 - 
050 - 1530
-----
070 - 
080 - 
-----
100 - 
110 -

----------


## 2007

> :
> 020 - 1530
> -----
> 040 - 
> 050 - 1530 ????  ???
> -----
> 070 - 
> 080 -   ???
> -----
> ...


 .  080  110

----------


## jiura

....
    .

        , *  ???*
* 1530   2 .,   ????*

----------


## 2007

> 1530   2 .,   ????


   1530   1    25.03,  1530      25.07
   25.07 1530-1530=0
      ,

----------


## jiura

!
 !

----------


## jiura

.
       ,   .
      ,   :
140 - 
141 - 18445 
142 - 18445  (.. )
143 - 18445  (.. )

----------


## 2007

> ,   :
> 140 - 
> 141 - 18445
> 142 - 18445 (.. )
> 143 - 18445 (.. )


,

----------

,    140-143        130-133

----------


## 2007

> 140-143        130-133


,   :Embarrassment: 
141=131
142=132
143=133

----------


## jiura

> ,  
> 141=131
> 142=132
> 143=133


 ....-  ,    ,     ...
1.  ,     -       .
2.            18445   ,       ????

  :

*130 - 1530
131 - 4110
132 - 5850
133 - 11070*

140 - 
141 - 4110 (  ,   18445)
142 - 5850 (  ,   18445)
143 - 11070 (  ,   18445)


??? ..  18445,    ,      ????

----------

*jiura*,     ?       .

----------


## deadline

.
      4  (  010, 030, 060, 090).          ?

----------

*deadline*,  010 .  ,

----------


## deadline

> *deadline*,  010 .  ,


    ?
    030, 060, 090        ( )?

----------

*deadline*, 

  ()  .
   .

----------


## deadline

> *deadline*, 
> 
>   ()  .
>    .


!

----------

,                ( 3 .   ).  2014        .              (3000 .)      .

----------


## 2007

> ( 3 .   ).  2014        .


     2014    2013,   2013?

----------

> 2014    2013,   2013?

----------

.  2014 .         1     2        2013.    2976,00.
    2014   
 1 . 5181,88
 2 . 16735,65
 3 . 6704,55 
 4 . 3185,00
  2014 . 31807,08

1 . 0,00
2 . 306,50
3 . 33462,75
 4 .     2015 - 15925,00.

110 -101000
111 - 42000
112 - 1089455
113 - 1407955

130 - 6060
131 - 25200
132 - 65367
133 - 84477

140 - 5182
141 - 21917
142 - 28622
143 - 31807

     020, 040 ,050 ,070, 080, 100, 110.
   ,         .
       2013    ,              2014 . 
  020,040, 070      ,  .
   050       2014      2013.
   ,

----------


## 2007

> 2013    ,              2014 .


      2013 ?  1  2014?





> 020,040, 070      ,  .








> 050       2014      2013.


 1    ,   





> 020, 040 ,050 ,070, 080, 100, 110.


020=878
040=2405
070=33462
100=15925

----------

[QUOTE=2007;54420703]      2013 ?  1  2014?




    2013

----------


## .

> 2013


    2014   ,    2013

----------


## 2007

> 2013


     140-143.      020-100

----------

> 2014   ,    2013

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    2013

----------


## 2007

> 2013


 .  ,   ,  2013   .

----------


## jiura

> ,    140-143        130-133


..   :
140 - 
141 - 1530
142 - 5850 (=    132)
143 - 11070 (=    133)

* ???*

----------

> .  ,   ,  2013   .


  ,       .(((  -  ,       1 .    . 
          2   

110 -101000
111 - 42000
112 - 1089455
113 - 1407955

130 - 6060
131 - 25200
132 - 65367
133 - 84477

140 - 5182
141 - 21917
142 - 28622
143 - 31807


020 - 878 (,   )
040 - 2404 (  ,          )
050 - 0
070 - 33463 (      3 )
080- 0
100 - 18901 (    4  -15925      1 .    2 )
110 - 0
      . 100,

----------


## 2007

> 








> 140 - 5182
> 141 - 21917
> 142 - 28622
> 143 - 31807


    .      ,     ?

----------

( 6%  ).   2014 ,    2015.     .      .     4 . 2014 .-  5100.             2015 (   1500 ).     2015
  020     4 . 2014 .
020 - 5100     ?
      140     2015 .
140 - 1500
     5100 ( 2014 )  1500 ( 2015)

----------


## .

> 020     4 . 2014 .


   2015      2015 , 2014     .       2014     2014 




> 140     2015 .


 




> 5100 ( 2014 )  1500 ( 2015)

----------


## Ello4ka

> *Ello4ka*,   ,   .    .       ,    1


 ! :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> 140     2015 .
> 140 - 1500


.   2015   .      ,    .
      .       ,      .

----------

> .      ,     ?


     -         2014   2014   ....       15925,          2976  1  2 ?      1    .
020 - 0
040 - 306
050 -0
070 - 33463
080 -0
100 - 18901

----------


## 2007

> -         2014   2014  ....


**,      .     140-143 ,     ,      020-100:




> 020=878
> 040=2405
> 070=33462
> 100=15925





> 1   .


  ? :Embarrassment:         .   .





> 2976  1  2 ?


   .          020+040+070+100.           ,    .

----------


## .

**,      .        .    .

----------

> **,      .     140-143 ,     ,      020-100:
> 
> 
> 
>   ?        .   .
> 
> 
>    .          020+040+070+100.           ,    .


 !!!! )))   !

----------


## jiura

> ,    140-143        130-133


..   :
140 - 
141 - 1530
142 - 5850 (=    132)
143 - 11070 (=    133)

 ???

----------

*jiura*,

----------


## Flylo

6%
         2014 
      4  2014

 040 070  100        ,          ? 
         ,    100       - 3 ,   ,

----------

!     ,     ,      ,    -    ?

----------


## zak1c

,    ,           ,  20 727, 53 + ( - 300 000)*0.01 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -    ?


    ?

----------


## .

> ,


 -?      .     ,    .

----------


## Olsestar

.     2014   277100 .      20728 .      12186 .  (  )   (4080, 4566  3540 ).
       2015 ,           .       60000 ,        3600.     ,         .   ,   ...

----------


## .

> (  )


 




> .      20728 .


  -?




> ,


 




> .     ,    .


   ,        ,         .   ,     ,       .  ,    .

----------

> ?


" "  102  2,1

----------


## .

.      .  ,       100%    50

----------


## Olsestar

> -?
> 
> 
> 
>    ,        ,         .   ,     ,       .  ,    .


   2014   .
 :    16626,  20728 (  )   16626 (       4 )   20728 ?

----------


## .

> :    16626,  20728


     ,   .    12186.      ,

----------


## Olsestar

,   ,      ,     4  -    ?   2015 ,         (22261,38 ),        60000          ?

----------


## .

> 4


       4 ?        :Embarrassment: 




> 60000          ?

----------


## Olsestar

> 4 ?


   4    74000    12  4400.    ?

----------


## .

...     .   .         2015   
     2014 ,   ,

----------


## Olsestar

> ...     .   .         2015   
>      2014 ,   ,


  !    :Embarrassment:

----------


## ***

> **,      .        .    .


, , .         1.1    ( ) -        .         ,     ?   ?

----------


## .

, .    .

----------


## 2007

> ,     ?   ?


 .         .

----------


## ***

> .         .


      ,      ,  .        ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


 ,   ,

----------


## ***

> .         .


,   2013 ,  ,      ,        ,        50%,    .  2014     ))))   ?



> ,   ,


,  ,    . ,         050   ,

----------


## 2007

> ,  ,   .


     )))

----------


## ***

> )))


! ! :Smilie:

----------

> .      .  ,       100%    50


      ,           ?

----------

,          050,080  110  .

         ? ?

----------


## 2007

> ,        ?


 




> ? ?


.    2-  ,    1-.

----------

> .    2-  ,    1-.


 ,       050,080  110 ?

----------


## 2007

> 050,080  110 ?


  ,     ,    1 ;   9  ,    ;     ,    9

----------


## Flylo

6%
                  20 000
   80 000,         
 4       - 30 000

 020 - 20000
 040 - 20000
 070 - 20000

   100  110?

 100 - 0

(. 020 + . 040 - . 050 + . 070 - . 080) - (. 133 - . 143) 
 110 - (20000 + 20000 + 20000) - (20000 - 30000) = 10 000

    ?       - 80 000 -  30 000 = 50 000

----------


## 2007

> ?       - 80 000 -  30 000 = 50 000


 
110 = (20000+20000+20000)-50000=10000
  9  60 ,     10 .
60-10=50

----------


## Flylo

!

----------

,      ?    , ,   ,   .

----------


## 2007

> , ,   ,   .


   ...
       1   ,  ,    .  :Frown:

----------

!
 .    6%.
,       +     ,
 .
       ???
      4- (3+)???

----------


## 2007

> ???
>       4- (3+)???


3

----------


## -Anastasia-

! , ,   ,   ,        (,    ,        ).   6%.

102 2

110 58125
111 100500
112 138125
113 179375

130 ( 140) 3488
131 ( 141) 6030
132 ( 142) 8288
133 ( 143) 10763

 020, 040, 050, 070, 080, 100  110 ,
030, 060, 090 ?

  !!!)

----------


## .

?

----------

!   6%    3-      1.2, 2.2, 3? .

----------


## roxyka

> !   6%    3-      1.2, 2.2, 3? .


 3- .        ,     100  "0" (238  177, . .  29 .2014 .)        ,   -   .

----------


## -Anastasia-

> ?


   4333     850

----------


## .

> 4333     850

----------


## -Anastasia-

> 


 ))

----------

. :     .       1  2014,       ,      +          2014.      (  )
  :       ,             ????             .        ( )       ????

----------


## .

> ??


 .

----------

:yes:

----------

> *10111*,  ,      2 ,    141,142,143        -    2


...    140-143     130-133,          ,     (20728)   1- ?  )

----------


## Kostja

:
 . 102 = 1: . 140 <= . 130 / 2
 . 102 = 2: . 140 <= . 130
 . .

  ,       .

----------

,   :Smilie: 

 6% ( )
 ( )
75980
102865
151434
222630


1 - 5182
2 - 0 (    )
3 - 10364
4 - 5182
: ,       - 990 .

  :
110- 75980
111 - 102865
112 - 151434
113 - 222630

130 - 4559
131 - 6172
132- 9086
133 - 13358

140 - 4559
141 - 5182
142 - 9086
143 - 13358

    :    - 990  . 040  080
    ,      ?

----------


## .

.   ,

----------

> .   ,


 ,    :Love:

----------


## irina230786

!      .  6%  .

86140
184033
319898
467663
   :
1.24.04.14. 5182
2.0
3.10364
4.5182
   24.07 6300.(  )
 ..   
      ?
110 86140
111 184033
112 319898
113 467663

140 5182
141 10364
142 15546
143 20728

  :
020 14
050 10350
080 5182

130 5168

----------


## 2007

> 


140=0,   24.04 -   ,   
141=5182


010=5168
040=692
080=2212
100=3684

----------


## ZZZhanna

, -     ,     ...  :Fool3: 
  6%,     , ,  1   ,     ? -  -  ...

----------


## .

.        1

----------


## ZZZhanna

, ,     :Smilie: .
:      6%  1   ,       .       1., , 500 .,  400,      .         ,           50%.    1.   ,      100 . ,     .
 -    26.04.14 (?)    ?     28.07.14.

----------


## .

,      .
    31 ,             1 .       31

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


 .




> 31 ,             1 .       31


, .
      ... ?   50% ...?       ,      ,    ... ...      ... ...
   ?  - -  ?
,    ,      ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

. 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

...

----------


## 2007

> 31 ,             1 .


,  1    .      .
   9  ,   9   ,  .





> -    26.04.14 (?)   ?     28.07.14.


  26.04.14  25.07.14

----------

, ,       6%  .      100%      (   (     4 ,        )?

----------


## 2007

> 100%


,      100-    .

----------

[QUOTE=2007;54425134],      100-    .[/ !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 26.04.14  25.07.14


      . :        ,      01.07,  01.07   ,   1   ...

----------


## 2007

> ,      01.07,  01.07   ,   1   ...


      9   01.01.15   ,   01.01.15   ( )=0.
             .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


   ,         ?

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,      ))

----------


## 420

. 
,          50, 80  110,   ,  ?
      ...    ,       .   ?
    .   ,    .

----------


## .

> 50, 80  110,   ,  ?


       ?       ?      .




> ,       .


 ,   ,       ? )) 



> ,    .


  ,   ,    ?  :Frown:

----------


## 420

,     ,   .   .

----------


## .

> ,     ,   .


     ,  ?  :Smilie: 
    ,      .     ?

----------


## 420

> ,  ? 
>     ,      .     ?


    ,     ,  .
        ,         ?
    ?   -  ?

----------


## 420

,   ,       :
"                 (  132  2.1)     (   )     ,         ()     ,   3.1  346.21  (  142  2.1),      ,     020, 040  1.1,       ,        050  1.1.   ,       ."

       .

----------


## .

> ,     ,  .
>         ,         ?


       .          .




> ,   ,       :


    . ,  ,    ,        .    -  ,       ?  ,        ,        .

 :Wink:

----------

> . 
> ,          50, 80  110,   ,  ?
>       ...    ,       .   ?
>     .   ,    .


 -      ,      ,     .         "  ",    .   : 1.           ; 2.         ,       ( - 1- )  ,       (.    ).  ,    ,   ,    ))  1.     ;       345500 .(  2014 .)     !!!       345500         ( 6%,  ). 2.      345500  (     12 ,    14 ,    21 ,     17 ),      6-          (    .    ),    (   )     .   ,  -   ,  ,     ,           () ,    ()  ,           (  ))  . ,        1%   300000 .   ,           ,         30 .
,     ,     (050,080,110),      (    ),      ,        .        020, 040, 070  100 (    )      ,            .    ,            . .  !!  )

----------


## 2007

> ,     ,  .
>         ,         ?


,         .
     050, 080  100,         2.

----------


## nikolay kva

.
 .         141  .
,            ,       -   .
       141:       ,       (    ).
     6%.
        5182.
:
110  265365
111  347870

140  5182
141  10132  10364 ?

   .

----------


## 2007

> 141:       ,       (    ).


       ?
347870*6%=20872,  ,  10364
   10132?  :Wink:

----------


## nikolay kva

.   130  15922
   131  20872
   4950,       .

----------


## 2007

> 4950,       .


-   .
     347870.   20872.     ,     (10364).       20872-10364=10508.       ,      1

----------


## lightmaker-girl

,   ,       :
  : 
1.   43 500
2.   94 741
3.   25 400
4. 220 500
: 384141.    23048,46 
   2610 ( 2- ) +5684 (  ) +1524  ( ) = 9818 
      4-  20727,53 . 

 ,  841,41   (1%)    1- ,           1-  2015         7497 ?  .

----------


## 2007

> ,  841,41   (1%)    1- ,          1-  2015         7497 ?

----------


## lightmaker-girl

> 


! !     300000     ,        ?

----------


## 2007

> 300000     ,        ?

----------


## nikolay kva

> -   .
>      347870.   20872.     ,     (10364).       20872-10364=10508.       ,      1


,   .      ,      ,     1 : 10508  10740.         050  232 . ?

----------


## lemyrr

,   6%  2014    ,       , ..   ,    , , .
       -   0  ?

----------


## 2007

> ,      ,     1 : 10508  10740.         050  232 . ?

----------


## 2007

> -   0  ?



   ,

----------


## nikolay kva

> 


   .   ,     (232 )      ?        3- .

----------


## 2007

> ,     (232 )      ?


  ,   /      .    .

----------


## nikolay kva

> ,   /      .    .


 , -       3- ?    ,       3      232 ,    .    -  ?

----------


## 2007

> , -       3- ?








> ,       3     232 ,    .


        9         9 ,   ( ,       ,    )

----------


## nikolay kva

> 9         9 ,   ( ,       ,    )


,  .         50,  ,   .     ,     .  ,   .  !

----------


## KL-ena

.  17   6%.   II .     .     .      III ,       I .      . ,  (  ),         ,       . 
        ,           . 100    ,    .       ?     ?          , .     681114 .      5577.    21352 .    .     ,       ,    !!! :Hmm:

----------


## 2007

> ,           . 100    ,    .


  . 
     .    .
  ,    .

----------


## KL-ena

> .


.   .

----------


## 4646

.    .     .  
        ,   ,      .    .
. 2,2

 213  11993621
230           15736354
271             98648
272              39434
273             569476
 280     119936

 1.2
040 98648
080 59214
100  530042   ,     
 ( )  * 
120   ?     ,   
  ( )  *

    ,      ?

----------


## .

> 213  11993621
> 230           15736354


      ,   ?       223?  ,  230       213  223.





> ,


    -   ?

----------


## 4646

4,40
     (  ,       ,    ,        ,       ,         ),       ). 

. 213   11993621
. 223  8197116
. 230   3796505 

         .. 120 
       ?   ,  .

----------


## 4646

243 , (.213-.223-.230,  .213-.223-.230> 0 ),         230 .

----------


## .

> ,


     .    


> ,    ()  ()  (), **


        ,     .      .

    ,        .

----------


## 4646

243 .  0

   :
1. [40]   1.2   120     ,     .
2. [73]   2.2       .243.

----------


## Olgen

6%.     2014     ( 3999,05).   ,         . ,         (      )  5332 .  5182 , ..   150 .   ?      140-143  ,          143?    ,    , .. 5182 .         20, 40  70     ,

----------


## .

> ?


    .          ?   1   , ,          , , ,        1

----------


## Olgen

.     20728 (+).          .   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Olgen

.

----------


## irina230786

140-143           ?

----------


## irina230786

*2007*, -    ,   010

----------


## 2007

> 2007, -    ,   010


,  010,  020.        ,   .




> 


       2,   1

----------


## irina230786

131-133   .  ?

----------


## 2007

> 131-133   .


   ""  "" ?

----------


## irina230786

,

----------


## 2007

> ,


    110-113 ?    .
    130        " ".   " "?    " "?

----------


## irina230786

130  ,  110-113

----------


## irina230786



----------


## irina230786



----------


## 2007

*irina230786*, . -   .    ,     .
   1   4.40.

----------


## irina230786

,

----------


## irina230786



----------


## jillka

.      6%  .              (     ).       .                     ?

----------


## 2007

> ?



. 346.17: 
    ,        ,  ,  ,   ,        () ,    .

----------

.
  (   1   3 )
110  134694
111  134694
112  144288
113  144288


130   8082
131   8082 
132   8657
133   8657

       ,  
140   0
141  0
142  0
143 8657
   2014     0,    1    8082   3  575   . (020 8082  070 575)
110     8657  ,     ?

----------


## .

?

----------



----------


## .

.

----------


## nsk54

> 


,  -        .   .     ,   .   .

----------

. , ,      ,   ?     ?

----------


## .

.    ,

----------

.

----------


## lenski

, ,                200   1 ?       .

----------

,      4.40.2,       110

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


.

----------


## lenski

,   -  2015  7%?

----------


## .

.       )))

----------


## lenski

, ,  ,  .)

----------


## h-r-elmira

.  -6%. 
    742000
   1561000
   2376000
    3242000
     44550
93600
142000
194000
            50%    22200
  46800
  71300
    97200.
             .       2013.    15000,   49000    48000.().      ?   1,1  020 =22279, 040=24559,  070=24471.  100= 25963.  :  100   .    ?   25963,    ?           ,    ..       20000. , .  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> .      ?


     .
         .   ,   1   22200,    020  22279. ?




> 25963,    ?


     .       ,    
     (,  )    .

----------


## h-r-elmira

> .
>          .   ,   1   22200,    020  22279. ? ,   . ((( 
> 
>      .       ,    
>      (,  )    .


..  ?      25963?

----------


## .

,   ,    .  -?       .

----------


## h-r-elmira

> ,   ,    .  -?       .


 



 ,  .

----------


## Irinna_77

, ,   3- ,        ,  ,   3      ,   50 ,  ?

----------


## .

.    .      ,

----------


## -

!
,,    ,   6%
 1.-734353
    -1859170
     9 -2069170
     -2300232
  1-44061
                     -111550
                     9 -124150
                      -138014
   1,12960
                       6-27108
                        9.41256
                        -55404
 . .1.1 020-31101
                                      .040-53341
                                       080-(-1548)
                                        .110-(-284)
       9        ,       ,          50% ,   ?        !

----------


## .

.

----------


## kuzya78

,  ,    05.10.2014.       ?

----------


## Storn



----------

. , .      2013.   .     2013.     ?         ,   .

----------


## .

.      .

----------

> .      .


,     .      ,    .   ,       ?

----------


## .



----------


## Irinaza

!
          .
 2.2
 270  10285
           271  2527
           272  2721
           273  9583
  1.2  
   020    10285
             040     0
             050    7758
             070    194
             080     0
             100   6862
             110    0

             020    10285
             040     0
             050     0
             070    2721
             080    0
             100    6862
             110     0
  ? .

----------


## kuzya78



----------


## 2007

> ?

----------


## .

1 .        050?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irinaza



----------


## 2006

:
 6% ( )     2014.

111 10000
112 25000
113 45000

131 600
132 1500
133 2700

   141, 142, 143    131, 132, 133?

   2014   13540
  1.1   ?

----------


## .

> 2014   13540


  ?
     ?

----------


## 2006

2014 . ...

----------


## 2006

,         141=131 142=132 143=133

----------


## 2007

> 141=131 142=132 143=133

----------


## Lubov_Luneva

! , ,    . 

  !

 :

   6%,  .

 :
1. 126420,6
2. 54418,8
3. 79954,47
4. 393953,05

 2014      654746,72 .

     5181,88 .

    (    )     (2403,3 .)   (18455,3 .) .

:
001 1
020 2403
030 ----
040 ----
050 1917
060 ----
070 ----
080 384
090 ----
100 18455
110 ----

101 1
102 2
110 126421
111 180839
112 260794
113 654747
120 6

130 7585
131 10850
132 15648
133 39285

140 5182
141 10364
142 15546
143 20728

----------


## .

,

----------


## Lubov_Luneva

!     ,  ,    ?

1.    1%   (654746,72 - 300000) * 0,01 = 3547,5 .     .    ,         2015    ?        2015 ?

2.      ,             ( ).        ,       ( 2015    22261,38 .)   ,         ,        371023 ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------


## 789

,         (6%).        (((

  300.000  -    (  -  ).         18.000 .      .     20, 70,40, 100 ???       130-133?:
20 - 18.000
70 - 36.000
40 - 54.000
100 - 54.000

     10,30,60,90 -  ,   ?

----------


## 2007

> 20, 70,40, 100 ???       130-133?:
> 20 - 18.000
> 70 - 36.000
> 40 - 54.000
> 100 - 54.000



20=18000
40=18000
70=18000
100=0



> 10,30,60,90 -  ,   ?


   010

----------


## Lubov_Luneva

,       :



> 140: 5181
> 141: 10362
> 142: 15543
> 143: 23401


    :

140 5182
141 10364
142 15546
143 20728

     (   )?    ?  !

----------


## .

> (   )?


    .     ,   .

----------


## Lubov_Luneva

> ,   -  2015  7%?


     7%?      2015    120    7?

----------


## .

*Lubov_Luneva*,    15%     5%.     7%.   6%

----------


## alex_01_1

!    6%.         .      .    ,:   . !   -     :"   , ". .  ,    2-    ...        ,   030,060,090 ( 010)   . ?  1.2., 2.2.,3    ...       Excel   .         xml ()...       ...   ?

----------


## 2007

> 030,060,090 ( 010)   . ?


 





> 1.2., 2.2.,3    ..


.   ,  1.1  2.1





> Excel   .         xml ()...


)   ?    




> ...


 ?    .      ,   .





> ?


.       .

----------


## .

-  ,     3    )))

----------


## alex_01_1

!   -          ?

----------


## alex_01_1

-  ...     ,        - -      ...

----------


## 2007

> - -      ...


     -  - -)))))))))



> ,


   " 2014",  .      2.1.    /   1.1

----------


## alex_01_1

?      ...       ,(         )... :Wink:

----------


## alex_01_1

,!  !

----------


## .

*alex_01_1*,      .     ))

----------


## alex_01_1

.     ""  ?    ? (       )

----------


## ZZZhanna

xml

----------


## .

*alex_01_1*,   ,        .    .  -          :Smilie:

----------


## Lubov_Luneva

> 15%     5%.     7%.   6%


 .    !     .       .  :Love:

----------


## .

))

----------


## alex_01_1

""-  -    .   .      !!!!!!!

----------


## zak1c

> xml ()...


  ,

----------


## lenski

, ,   (20727,53)     6%  28.12.14.   110 ?     100% ?

----------

*lenski*,  .143 .2.1.    100%

----------

.   / / 6% ().
*      20727,53 .    2014    143    2014 .
* ,   (1%  ,  300000 .)    *  2015*. :        *143* *2014*  ? 
 ,      ,     ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   (1%  ,  300000 .)      2015. :        143    2014  ?








> ,      ,     ?


   2015 .         1  2015

----------


## lenski

, ,   - 
   3  0
    0
   9  11050
  12   (  )

 ?  9     ?

----------


## 2007

> 9     ?

----------


## lenski

. . :Smilie:

----------


## Lubov_Luneva

:      (  ).     .       ,    ?         ,    ?   !

----------


## 2007

> ,    ?         ,    ?


    .

----------


## lenski

, ,   . -
1   
6   
    11050  070
   2436,  23866
  100 -0
   120 - 12816  ,   11050   .

----------


## lenski

120     .

----------


## 2007

> 120 - 12816  ,   11050   .

----------


## lenski

,       .     .      .

----------


## 2007

> ,       .     .      .


*lenski*,    ,      .  .
  ,   ,        110    120   .

----------


## lenski

- , ?          ?

 110 ??    ,   0.

----------


## 2007

> 110 ??    ,   0.


 0,        120





> ?


   .

----------

!      ,  3 :   ,       , -,    . .

----------

.   3 .   ,  -     .     3,  " ", " ,     ", "      "?        .      .

----------


## .

**,              .     ?

----------


## Ventus



----------


## .

*Ventus*,   !    .       .

----------


## lenski

> 0,        120
> 
> 
>    .


     .  .      ))

----------


## Oks_m

,       :          2739  (2465,10     273,9 -   ).   2465,10       .  ,        143      273,9 ? ..       4    ,         ,            ,        .   ,         2465,10?

----------

> ,         2465,10?


 -    .   ,      ,      ,        (     )...         /  ,        - ..      (     ,    , -   ).

----------


## Oks_m

.    6%,           .       ,     143 ? (          )

----------

> 6%,           .


    4  ,    ,    , .  ,            -    1     .  4 .

----------

!
      (    )
 6% ( )
 ( )
1 - 385 218
2 - 690 648
3  - 996 078
4 - 1 301 508

    ( )
1  21 580 ( 17 328 () + 853(1%) + 3399 (..)) 
2  24 634 (( 17 328 () + 3 907(1%) + 3399 (..))
3  27 688 ( 17 328 () + 6 961(1%) + 3399 (..))
4  30 742 (( 17 328 () + 10 015(1%) + 3399 (..)).

   ::

 2.1

110    385218
111   690648
112   996078
113   1301508

120   6

130   23113
131   41439
132   59765
133   78090

140   21580
141   24634
142   27688
143   30742

 1.1

020  1533
040   15272
070  15272
100   15271

----------


## 2007

> ::

----------

> 


!!!

----------

- .
   ( 0)    (21319),  9        = 14120.
-        1.2   120 (   )    21319,  7199 ( . 21319 - 14120). ?        .

----------


## 2007

> ?


      .   -  .
-        .           -  .

----------

> .


 ,   -  -     "-".

----------


## 2007

> -  -     "-".


 
   -

     ,

----------

> .   -  .
> -        .           -  .


    ,       , ,   ,          ,       ,          ,    ,   ,  ,       ,       31.03.2015,     .  ,,      ,  ,          1.,     ,   ,   ,         ,  ,   ,   ,     . .        .      ,    ,    .

----------

> -
> 
>      ,


       ,  ,      , -        .           ,     .   .  ,  ,  -        ,   . ,       -  ,    ,    .  ,  ,  , .

----------


## 2007

> ,       -  ,    ,    .


 ,            .
 ,  ,        . 
                   ,     120?




> ,,      ,  ,         1.,    ,   ,   ,        , ,   ,   ,     . .


       ,       120.

----------

> .


.                 -   :   ,   -      .

----------


## IP-

,   .    6%  . 

          .      1152017   Excel  ,   ,       (( 

        - : "  ,  -  !,     !!

    ,        ...(

            NO_USN_77XX_XXXX_77XXXXXXXXXX_20150206_66831a0d-218.xml  ,    (     email)

              . 
.

----------


## 2007

> .


*IP-*,     ,   ,     ?
http://www.nalog.ru/rn77/program/all/nal_ul/

----------

> ,        ...(


 " ",              .



> NO_USN_77XX_XXXX_77XXXXXXXXXX_20150206_66831a0d-218.xml  ,    (     email)
> 
>               .


         !    .

----------

> ,       , ,   ,          ,       ,          ,    ,   ,  ,       ,       31.03.2015,     .  ,,      ,  ,          1.,     ,   ,   ,         ,  ,   ,   ,     . .        .      ,    ,    .


,    ,          -   ,   9 ,     ,           .

----------


## .

> .


  :Smilie:    ,     .

----------


## 2007

> ,   9 ,     ,           .


   ?
         .
            ,   .

----------


## art-art

,                 070:  100: ,        :Girl Blush2: 

       6%  .
       2014 . 

     :
    :
    1 . 239915
    2 . 307438
    3 . 331270
    4 . 633937


    1 . 0
    2 . 10363.76
    3 .  5181.88
    4 . 5181,88 + 12125,60 (1%   ,  300 000 -  22.12.14) = 17307.49

        (       ):
    1-  14395
    2-   8083
    3-  15444
    4-  (  ) -  100 = ???

      :
    020: 14395
    040: 8083
    070: 14694 ?
    100:  ???

    102: 2
    110: 239915
    111: 547353
    112: 878623
    113: 1512560

    130: 14395
    131: 32841
    132: 52717
    133: 90754

    140:  0
    141: 10364
    142: 15546
    143: 32853

----------


## 2007

> 020: 14395
> 040: 8083
> 070: 14694 ?
> 100: ???


020: 14395
040: 8082
070: 14694 
100: 20730

----------


## art-art

> 020: 14395
> 040: 8082
> 070: 14694 
> 100: 20730


 !
   -   ?

----------


## 2007

> -   ?

----------


## art-art

> 


     100  20 730 ,        
    (       ):
1-  14395
2-  8083
3-  15444
 4-    19979 ..

----------


## 2007

> 


.    ,     .
     .   .     -

----------


## IP-

> 


    )),   !))
     ...   ()    ,  :    ,      ,  , ,  , ,    (  .. +    ...),         ,     !
      !  !

   ,      :

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="windows-1251"?>
< xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" ="NO_USN_5011_5011_501174227111_20150206_B70CED70-3526-FA3C-86BC-0A89D232ABB" ="  4.40" ="5.04">< ="1152017" ="06.02.2015" ="34" ="2014" ="5011" ="0" ="120">< ="27.10.1" ="89113335555">< ="501174227111">< ="" ="" =""/></></>< ="1"/><><_ ="1" ="35507000" ="678" _="35507000" ="676" _9="35507000" 9="181" _="35507000" ="833"/><1 ="1" ="2" ="6">< ="12030" ="24030" 9="36680" ="509"/>< ="721" ="1441" 9="2200" ="3057"/>< ="4332" ="8664" 9="12408" ="12678"/></1></></></>

        3.

,    ,      ??,        ,    ??

         ?  , , ??

     !

----------


## art-art

*2007*

----------


## .

> !  !


   ,    .   ,     ,         ,      . 
   ,    .




> ??


   ?    5 .   -  , ,  .      10-15 .

----------


## veZuk

!

  6% .
    2      .  3       .        .  -           - ,     ,         ?

**  ,    ?   -              ?

!

----------


## .

.    ,       .         ( 1 ),    1 , 9   .

----------


## veZuk

,    .   ,     (     )      ,     9   , ..  ,    ?   !

----------


## .

-      9 ,      ,      1 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## veZuk

- .         ,       ,      ,    :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> ,       ,      ,


 .

----------

!
      ,   .
,   ,   .     ,     ...

, ,  ! ( ).  6%  .

    2014  (20728).   300000     2015.
     3 , ..  .  4   5072, ,   2015    1560.

 :
110 - 114000
111 - 228000
112 - 342000
113 - 456000

130 - 20728
131 - 20728
132 - 20728
133 - 27360

140 - 20728
141 - 20728
142 - 20728
143 - 20728

     - - .
020, 040, 050, 070, 080, 110 -  (0)
100 - 6632.

 ,  ,     -      ,  ?
  -   (010) -  ?  - . 

 ! :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> 130 - 20728
> 131 - 20728
> 132 - 20728
> 133 - 27360


 ,       ?  114000  6% = 20728?
     .       ?
 ,   ,     6%.      .

----------


## ann67

> 3 , ..  .


 ? 
114000*6%=6840   20728/4=5182...

----------

! :Smilie: 

 :yes:   ,   ,     :Embarrassment: 


130 - 6840
131 - 13680
132 - 20520
133 - 27360
?

  ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

** ,       ,      .

----------

*ann67*, . ,  .   ,          .
  ?

----------

*.*,    :yes: 
   :
   : *-*, *0*, *6632*, *6632*
    (+)
  (-):          *0*, *0*, *-6632*, *0*

  ,  . :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,     -    .
,       020-090 -     ? :Embarrassment: 
     ,  .

----------


## .

,     ,  ,

----------

! :yes:

----------

.
 -,   ( - )*7% , .
 110  120  -  ?  . 

  (  ) . 2.2:
210 - 174171
211 - 460999
212 - 639215
213 - 690399

220 - 145951
221 - 357244
222 - 566291
223 - 647653

240 - 28220
241 - 103755
242 - 72924
243 - 42746

260-263 - 7%

270 - 1975
271 - 7263
272 - 5105
273 - 2992

280 (1%) - 6904

   1  2 ,  3   .  . 1.2
020 - 1975 ( )
040 - 5288 ( )
080 - 2158 ( ) - ?????????      , ??

      110 -      ?  -!

 (1)   2113. ,      120  1799.,     (   ),     ,        .110   .120...  
    ,     ,    359    110    120 - "0" -    ,      .    - ,        ,     2    .. ,      ,    -        ..   -       ....

----------


## ann67

-    1 ,    1799   120. 
  ,         ,       .        9    1975+5288-2158=5105           ,     120    1%      . 
      ,                  .    ,        ?

----------


## 2007

> ,     ,    359    110    120 - "0


.     120=1799.  110 .

----------

.  .    ,      -      " ".   ,      "-" ,      .      =     -.    ,    -.
     -         .
   ? :Frown:

----------

!
     110  - 1799.,      ?  ,               359.   ?       ?   .  ,     -    .-..

----------


## Ant777

, !)
 !

   2014 .  .         (   16270).

 :
**  (     ):
110: 0
111: 71367
112: 252095
113: 601915

*:* 
130: 0
131: 4282 
132: 15126
133: 36115

**     ,  :
140 0
141 0
142 0
143 16270
*     ,   ,   16270 .

*  1.1.:*
020: 0
040: 4282
070: 10844
100: 4719

  ,   .    -         2014 ???   ,     1.1.?     .
    100 (4719)?  ,  )))

----------

,    1.1  
4719  ,      ,

----------


## Ant777

**,  !!!   ,          2014?      ,      ( ) :Smilie:

----------


## ann67

,                .        .

----------


## Ant777

"     6%" -   ,     .    -       (    ) -       (*19845* ),  ?            ,    ?

      ,  :

  (     ):
110: 0
111: 71367
112: 252095
113: 601915

:
130: 0
131: 4282
132: 15126
133: 36115

,         (, 9    ),  :
140 0
141 4282 (   )
142 15126 ( 10844,     )
143 16270 ( 1144   - ,     )
*     ,   ,   16270 .  .

    1.1.:
020: 0
040: 0
070: 0
100: *19845*
      ?                ,  ?     .  .

----------


## ann67

,         1          1/4 1/2  3/4  ...

----------


## .

> ,         1          1/4 1/2  3/4  .


    .

----------


## .

> ,  ?     .  .


  ?     .       ,     ,   .        ,    ,               140-142

----------

> ,                .        .


.     ,

----------


## ann67

25 ?     .

----------


## Maria123

,     .         2014. : 1-671110, 2-497000, 3-266740, 4.-345190.  ,  1.-20727.53, 2-0, 3-0, 4.-14800.40( 1%  -300 000).    .  1.-19540, 2.-28820, 3.-16005.         1. 19540. ?      1 . 2014?  .   .         .  .

----------


## .

> ?      1 . 2014?


      2   1 , ?   ,       1  19540.     .  ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Maria123

,     0     19540,     ?         ? 19540         ,          .     ,        .

----------


## .

*Maria123*,    ,    2014         1 .  ,      .       0?     ,  ,       .     1 ,    2 , ,   2       1 .   ,      ,    ,    .

----------


## Maria123

,       ,    ,     .    19540  .         . 1%  300 000 .              ? 1%   14800.40+ 20727.53 ( )=35527.93.             ?

----------


## 2007

> 1%  300 000 .             ?

----------


## Maria123

.

----------

> ?
>          .
>             ,   .


,  ,    .

----------


## .

** ,     .      .

----------


## umalmary76

130,131,132        ?

----------


## .

,   .     ,   .     .

----------


## 2207

! -      (-     6%          )
  6%  .

110 54500
111 113000
112 171500
113 1116000

130 3270
131 6780
132 10290
133 66960

140 3270
141 3510
142 8766
143 13302 (   1%)

020 -
040 3270
050 -
070 -
080 1746
100 52135
110 -
   : 3270;  1746;  52135

----------


## umalmary76

100   ,      ..   ?         020,040,070   110?             (   ,         ). ,      )

----------


## 2007

> 100   ,      ..   ?


 





> 020,040,070   110?








> 


      .      .        :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> : 3270; 1746; 52135


6780-3510=*3270*
10290-8766-3270=-*1746*
66960-13302-3270+1746=*52134*

----------


## 2207

> 6780-3510=*3270*
> 10290-8766-3270=-*1746*
> 66960-13302-3270+1746=*52134*


   -     ? 3270 -     , -1746      , 52134    ,     .

----------


## 2007

> -     ?


 ,    .     .
            ?




> 3270 -


 1 ?   1     3510.
  1    6780.      (3510).  6780-3510=3270 =    1 
  9    10290.      (8766).  10290-8766=1524 =    9 .      3270.    3  1524-3270=1746  .
     66960.      (13302).  66960-13302=53658=  .     3270  -1746.    4   53658-3270+1746=52134.
  2014        53658 (3270-1746+52134)

----------


## 2207

[QUOTE=2007;54440247] ,    .     .
            ?

:
1 .  . 545006%= 3270      3270  .         0 .
2 . . 585006%= 3510       3510  .         0 .
3 .  . 585006%=3510       8765,65  .    0 .
4 .  . 9445006%= 66960   5181,88  , 8120 1%  ,   38112 .
             (3270, -1746, 52134).          .

----------


## kleo74

,  !
 ,  .
(-)
: 1 -1 422 270
     - 2 753 278
    9  - 3 760 287
     - 5 510 658
:  1  - 1 395 545
     2 710 996
     9  - 3 746 379
      - 5 214 166
 :
  1  - 2 672  ()
   - 1 556 ()
  9  -  - 2837
  -   55 107
:
  : 55 107 - 2 672 - 1 556 = 50 879 ? (     )?
 , .. -      .120 - 53 716 .

----------


## 2007

> 1 .  . 545006%= 3270  3270  .  0 .
> 2 . . 585006%= 3510  3510  .  0 .
> 3 .  . 585006%=3510  8765,65  .  0 .
> 4 .  . 9445006%= 66960  5181,88  , 8120 1%  ,  38112 .


       140-143





> 140 3270
> 141 3510
> 142 8766
> 143 13302 (   1%)


140 3270
141 6780
142 10290
143 28848

020 0
040 0
070 0
100 38112

----------


## .

> 140 3270
> 141 3510
> 142 8766


       ???     ,    , 9   .    2, 3  4 .

----------


## 2007

> , .. -      .120 - 53 716 .

----------


## 2207

[QUOTE=2007;54440271]       140-143

          .    .   .

----------


## kleo74

.    : 55 107 - 2 672 - 1 556 = 50 879 ?  ?

----------


## 2007

> : 55 107 - 2 672 - 1 556 = 50 879 ?  ?

----------


## kleo74

>

----------

!
 6%
    140-143    ?(  --         ?)

----------


## .

> 140-143    ?


,   . 
,    2015 ,    1  2015

----------

!
   ,    1 8,( )    143  ,   .       17867.     143 18315( 133-36630), ?

----------


## .

,        .      2014   2013      .

----------

,  .   2014 , . .     (    )!

----------

(  )   + 1.1+2.1?

----------


## .

> + 1.1+2.1?

----------


## Souriceau

- ,      :           (,  ,  ),        (020-110)     (130-133)     ?      , , 9 .        ,    .  :Redface: 

,  3     ,        ,   .    .

----------


## Souriceau

> - ,      :    **  (,  ,  ),        (020-110)     (130-133)     ?      , , 9 .        ,    . 
> 
> ,  3     ,        ,   .    .


,    ,   ,  :
020-110 --  ,     
130-133 --     ,      
140-143 --   ,     ,    (      ,     ).

? ,   .  :Redface:

----------


## .

,

----------

! , ,  )))). ,  6%,  .  ,     :

  	1  	1  	9  	      
   	210132 	233632 	          253632 	            410874


  	      12608 	14018 	           15218 	              24652


  ()  
.   	0 	        10364 	           15546 	             20728

  	        0 	       10364 	           15218 	             20728



/  	12608 	3654 	                  0 	             3924


  	12608 	12608 	              12608
    ( + )
    ( - ) 12608 	-8954 	              -12608 	     -8684.


  ,        ,      100 -     3924.  ,   ?

----------


## 2007

> ,        ,      100 -     3924.


  ?      .   ,    ,     .

----------

> ?      .   ,    ,     .


 , !  !!!)))))

----------

6%  

110 - 554527
111- 1659139
112 - 2215539
113 - 4961288

130-133 ( 6%)

140 - 23272
141 - 34318
142 - 39882
143 - 67340

  .1.1   :

020 - 10000 ( ?) 
040 - 55230 ( ?)
070 - 27820 (  ,      3.)
100 - 137287 (   ,      )

ps\   .:
  1. 16636  6% (,      50%     )
2.48593
3.27820
4.137287

:    ,       ?

----------


## .

> 020 - 10000 ( ?)


    130  140.     020 ,  .




> ps\   .:

----------

,  ,  " "  ,   ..    ?,  1.1      ,     .2.1 ?

----------


## .

> ,  ,  " "  ,


   ,        .





> ,


     ,    1.1     ,       ?   ,        ???
   . ,    (  ),          .    .

----------

"",    :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,       , ,   ,          ,       ,          ,    ,   ,  ,       ,       31.03.2015,     .  ,,      ,  ,          1.,     ,   ,   ,         ,  ,   ,   ,     . .        .      ,    ,    .


    ,                  ,      ,  ,    ,     ,    ,         , , ,  ,.  ,   , ,   , :    ,    !! ,        ,       ?   :   , ,    .  ,,    .    ,    ,?

----------

> ! , ,  )))). ,  6%,  .  ,     :
> 
>   	1  	1  	9  	      
>    	210132 	233632 	          253632 	            410874
> 
> 
>   	      12608 	14018 	           15218 	              24652
> 
> 
> ...


     1:       :
(020) 12608 -  
(050) 8954 -  
(080) 3982 -  
(100) 4252 -

----------


## 2007

> :   , ,    .  ,,    .    ,   ,?


**,  ,   .

----------

> **,  ,   .


 ,   ,  .

----------


## lenski

, , .  -
1 .   

9  


             (   ,    )

         ?

----------


## kleo74

.   1 ,   9  -

----------


## .

*lenski*, ,        ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


.    ,     .
        .

----------


## lenski

.             ?

----------


## .

> 1:       :
> (020) 12608 -  
> (050) 8954 -  
> (080) 3982 -  
> (100) 4252 -

----------


## 2007

> ?


   .        ,              .
   ,     .  ,       ,   1  (    ).

----------


## Oksana35

.    15%,         .                  2,    ,   ,    ,      ,    -   .         ,  ?         ?
  -              ,        ,   ,  ?   ,     ,      ..))

----------


## .

> .                  2


  ,      ))  ,           ,         




> ,


        .

----------


## 2007

> 2,


 





> ,  ?


    .
,       ,    -   .
       ,   - .  ..  ..

----------


## Oksana35

*2007*, 
*.*,      .         ,      ,           .   .             ,      ,                ..

----------


## 2007

> ..


,      ,    2015.

----------


## Oksana35

*2007*, ,     , ..
  ...
,       -     -   ?

----------


## 2007

> -     -   ?


.         ,        ?
   ,         - ,   .2

----------


## Oksana35

:Smilie:

----------

.     :
1)   6%    1.2  2.2  3  ?   
2)   140     69  (  ,     ., )    1 ?  ,    2014        2013 ,       , ?
 !

----------


## .

> 6%    1.2  2.2  3  ?


 




> , ?


 ,  .      2013   ,    ,    2014 ,     .       ?

----------

> ,  .      2013   ,    ,    2014 ,     .       ?


, ,        ?        ?
,  2013   .  ! ,   2014   140-   .

----------

.        () -  -    .     -     .
        ,     .
      ?
 "-" - ,   .
     .

----------


## .

> , ,        ?

----------


## .

> () -  -    .


        .     .    -      .

----------

. !!

----------

,  !  ,  ,   .

----------

> 


       (  )
   :
(020) 12608
(050) 8954 ( )
(080) 3654 ( )
(100) 3924

----------


## irusha

,

      2 ....   ....
(   15%) 
      223  2.2    230?

  ...
   1              ?

----------


## .

*irusha*,       230.  ,      ?




> 1              ?


   .         .

----------


## irusha

"     ",        .....
   -  ,       .....     .....
      ?

----------


## .

> -  ,       .


  ,            
   ,   1     1

----------


## irusha

223      ? 
    230?

   ?

   .....

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## irusha

,     ....

          230?

----------


## .

. ..  .223

----------


## irusha

,  ,    ,  .....   ,   ....

----------


## .

,          .

----------


## irusha

, ...  ....

  ,     2013   ....       ....
     .... 

,    ?     ? :Frown:

----------


## .

.    ,

----------


## irusha

, 

 ,            ,           .... 

 :yes:

----------


## RKseniaV

,   (15%, -),    ?:
1.) . 210 - I  - 732 800 .
2) . 211 - II  - 1 161 042 + 732 800 .
?  - ? .

----------


## Natalishka

> ,   (15%, -),    ?:
> 1.) . 210 - I  - 732 800 .
> 2) . 211 - II  - 1 161 042 + 732 800 .
> ?  - ? .

----------

!      -     ,  ,    .     1  2- 1    001,010-      ?  2   260-263,     ?

----------


## .

,     .    ,

----------

.  , ?

----------


## .



----------

15 %.        39000 , 1      17000   ,   15000 .      2000       ?

----------

,
    1.1.     ...    ( 6%,  )      .            .    ,   ,         . 
     ?

,     ...     ...     ...

----------


## .

> .


  ,     ?

----------

, !      ( 6%).    
     16 600 (.110)
               45 400  (.111)
               78 400  (. 112)
                121 800 (. 113)
     20 728 .     2014 .

130   -   996
131   -   2724
132   -   4704
133   -   7308

140   -   0
141   -   0
142   -   0
143   -   7308

020   -   996
040   -   1728
070   -   1980
100   -   0

  ,     100  110.    110 - 4704,      ...     ,    . 
, !   !     ...

----------


## .

> 110 - 4704,


  ?      9   4704,    .      .   100  (  )

----------

> ?      9   4704,    .      .   100  (  )


  !

----------

> ,                  ,      ,  ,    ,     ,    ,         , , ,  ,.  ,   , ,   , :    ,    !! ,        ,       ?   :   , ,    .  ,,    .    ,    ,?


 ,      ,   ,         ,  ,    ,     28.10.2014      20.01.2015,    ,         ,    ,        .  ,   ,      , :       ,   ,    ,      ,        -,      .         ,    .

----------


## 2007

> ,    .


,         ,        ?  -.  :Frown:

----------


## *

) ,        ? (   ...)

_.110_? . _.280_ -  = _.110_???

----------


## 2007

> ?


 





> .110?


, 110

----------


## *

2007, !!!    )) 
   .    ,   .     1%   ,    280  120     .  ?   (.50, 80, 110)  .

----------


## 2007

> .    ,   .     1%   ,    280  120     .  ?   (.50, 80, 110)  .


         ,    : 280=120.
     ,     ?       .

----------


## *

> 


  ...




> ,


     ,             ....       ,    ,     ,        ....

----------


## 2007

> ...


     ?

----------


## *

182105010*210*10000110
. 182105010*500*10000110 

  ,    ""?   ?

----------


## 2007

> ""?   ?


.

----------


## *

> .


         ... 




> 


     ?

----------

.,   !  ,         . 

  ,      ...              . ,       .  46-    (      ),      46-    ( 3 ).





> ,     ?


>    1.1.     ...    ( 6%,  )      .       >     .    ,   ,         .
>     ?

>,     ...     ...     ...

----------


## .

> ?

----------

. 
   ,         ""  1.1  2.1   ?

----------


## .



----------


## shoka

!
 ,         (-):
1. 500
2. 20000
3. 10000
4. 200

 5700


1.   500
2   19500
3   10000
4    4300

  ( 120  2.1) ,    (-.) 

         110  120  2.1   10000   5700 ?

----------


## 2007

> 110  120  2.1   10000   5700 ?


   ,      .
     .

----------


## shoka

> ,      .
>      .


     !      -  ?      ,   120      :Frown:

----------


## evgeny11

! 

,,       6% (  )
1.- 90 802
2.- 264 088,50
3.- 353 825,50
4.- 670 050,95

            ?
,  264088,50  264089?

110: 90802
111: 354891
112: 708717
113: 1378768

  :
20.03.2014 - 3510
17.07.2014 - 15546


  ( ):
020: 1938
040: 15845
070: 5684
100: 40203
: 63670


 :
1. : 1947  (       )
2. : 10663 (     ,    17.07.2014 -       ?)
3. : 16040 (        3- ,   3-      )
4. : 35020 (   ?)

, ,    /    ?

----------

050, 080, 110 (   )  1.1  ?
    ,    .

      , ?
 020, 040, 070, 100 (  )  1.1.       , ?
   ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


.    :  1 ,  ,  9 ,  





> 35020 (   ?)







> , ,    /    ?

----------


## 2007

> 050, 080, 110 (   )  1.1  ?


   .     1   ,     ,   9  ,   ,    ,   9 





> , ?


,  




> 020, 040, 070, 100 (  )  1.1.       , ?


.    ,    1 . ,  2  .

----------

> .     1   ,     ,   9  ,   ,    ,   9 
> 
> 
> 
> ,  
> 
> 
> .    ,    1 . ,  2  .


!!! , 


2   ,

----------

, ,    .
,  6%, ,  
  : 1  36 007,  142 336, 9  276 366,  375 035.   5182 , .    9  1 037 .
 :
 1.1
040 0
050 0
070 1036
080 0
100 738
110 0

 2.1
110 36007
111 142336
112 276366
113 375035

130 2160
131 8540
132 16582
133 2205

140 2160
141 8540
142 15546
143 20728

----------

, ,    .
,  6%, ,  
  : 1  36 007,  142 336, 9  276 366,  375 035.   5182 , .    9  1 037 .
 :
 1.1
040 0
050 0
070 1036
080 0
100 738
110 0

 2.1
110 36007
111 142336
112 276366
113 375035

130 2160
131 8540
132 16582
133 22502

140 2160
141 8540
142 15546
143 20728

----------

> , ,    .
> ,  6%, ,  
>   : 1  36 007,  142 336, 9  276 366,  375 035.   5182 , .    9  1 037 .
>  :
>  1.1
> 040 0
> 050 0
> 070 1036
> 080 0
> ...


  :
133 22502

----------


## veZuk

!  .      .       :
1)           ,   ?
2)     140-143?         .
!

----------


## .

1.    ,  .   
2.

----------


## Prep

, !     6%   .
   - (5183 .), (   (??)   140-143, ?)
6%          , 
.. 130  140, 131  141  ..

  ,    1.1   20, 40, 70, 100  ,    50, 80  100    -  ?

----------

*Prep*,         6%

----------


## Prep

. 
   " " -  ,       "   "    -     -    - .
    140-143      ,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "   "


      ,   ,    .

----------


## .

> 140-143      ,   ?


 140-143       130-133.     100 ,     120  .




> .


    ""?      ,  .    "  "?

----------


## Prep

> 140-143       130-133.     100 ,     120  .


,   , .140-143 -      " "  ?  !
!

----------


## Prep

> ""?      ,  .    "  "?


  ,   **  
*     6%* 
 ,     .

----------


## freelancer99

*Prep*,
  ,    "",     ,     .
,   " ",           .

----------


## Prep

*freelancer99*,
!
 ,     ,    !

----------


## Morgana1911

.
   , .
   ,         (    )    .
 : 1 205152 , 2  392004 , 3  660539 , 4  1010387 .   : 2 . 36351 , 3 . 31408 , 4 . 3399 .    : 2 . 35829 .
  :     (205152+392004+660539+1010387)*6%     (36351+31408+3399)      35829       29098 . ,      .    2 .
       1     100  57224 ?        ?

----------


## .

> (205152+392004+660539+1010387


  -  ?        ?  :Frown:  , ,   .     2, 3  4 .  1 , 9    .        .




> 1     100  57224 ?


      ,    .     . 
   .   ,           ,    .  ,      ,  ,      .

----------


## Morgana1911

., .
 : 1 . 205152,  597156, 9 . 1257695,  2268082
  , ,  .      .
      ,            ?
  ,        ?              , , ,    ,   1.1    .

----------


## Morgana1911

,               -   ?

----------


## Morgana1911

,         ?

----------


## .

> .


 




> ,            ?


      .  .    ,    ,    133   143     ,      .    ,  ,   ,    .




> ,


 




> ,         ?


          -.         ,      ))

----------

> !      -  ?      ,   120


      ,       ,     ,   ,      .     :    ,         ,     ,      31.03,  ,  ,         ,  ,     ,   ,        31.03.15. :       ,    ,      31.03  ,  ,           ,      ,  ,  ))  .

----------


## Morgana1911

.,   )

----------


## 1111

!    (   ):
- 15%
  2,2
210 2229482
211 5224206
212 8395778
213 9030574
220 2380502
221 6047260
222 7502632
223 8414170

242 893146
243 616404
250 151020
251 823054

272 133972
273 92461
280 90306

  2.1

010 -  

030, 060, 090 -   (    ) - ?

070 133972
110 41511 -    -    
120 0

----------


## 1111

.
    110 41511 
    -   
    ?    ((((

----------


## 2007

> 110 41511 
>     -


 ?

----------


## -edem-

!
, , . ,      . , ,      1 , 1 ., 9 .,    .       .     ? .      ?
      ,   ( 15%)       .
  :
 1.2
 20 - 504 (1  -  )
 40 - 13408 (1  -  )
 80 - 1184 (9  -  )
110 - 9315 ( -  )
120 - 13845 (.   )
 2.2 ( . )
270 - 504 (1 )
271 - 13912 (1 )
272 - 12728 (9 )
273 - 3413 ()
280 - 26573 (. )
       : 
1)  26573 .     
2)  12728 .    ,   13845 .    .. ,  ,    12728,  13915?        1184 ? 
3)    13912 .  . 26573 ?      . .
, ,   ?

----------


## .

> 1)  26573 .


.       ,

----------


## -edem-

31          ?
  ,      ?

----------

,   .
 15%
270 95937
271 141418
272 118218
273 15404
280 14824

 1.2  ?
020 95937
040 45481
080 23200
110 102814
120 0
 . 14824
 ?

----------


## .

> 31          ?


      ,     ?  , .    .     ,

----------


## Pola_ris

.    .    1  2014 . 20000 . 
 :
110  30000
111  60000
112  90000
113 120000
   4.40.3      1 ?
130 1800
131 0
132 0
133 0
,    131-133    
iif(ua01_3="34",uaab111_3*uaab120_3/100,iif(INLIST(ua01_3,"50","95","96"),iif(ua02_3="21",0,uaab111_3*uaab120_3/100),0))
     .  ""   .     .

----------


## .

> 4.40.3      1 ?


      140-143? 



> .


   " "?  :Embarrassment: 
,      ""      .
   .

----------


## Pola_ris

> 140-143? 
>    " "? 
> ,      ""      .
>    .


,  .      " ",      .  .  ,   .

----------

> ,   .
>  15%
> 270 95937
> 271 141418
> 272 118218
> 273 15404
> 280 14824
> 
>  1.2  ?
> ...

----------


## 2007

> ,   .
>  15%
> 270 95937
> 271 141418
> 272 118218
> 273 15404
> 280 14824
> 
>  1.2  ?
> ...


 .    ,  .    15404

----------

> .    ,  .    15404


!

----------

> ?


 1

----------


## 1111

!  1

----------


## Natalishka

!
, ,    140-143 ,   ,    ?

----------


## .



----------

!
        75 .       .
, ,         2- ?

----------


## Natalishka

> 


 !

----------

))!!!!!
  .
        1%     300.      ...  = 138627,84,    151633 :Embarrassment: ...    143 ?       - .. 151633   110 ...     ...          ?       ?

----------


## .

> , ,         2- ?


 .

----------


## .

> 143 ?


  .

----------

-  .  6%  .
     140-143.
     :
"  ,  

()    
 ( ), 
 3.1  346.21 ,  
   ()  
(   )".
    -  .  ?

----------


## .

?   



> *  ,* 
> 
>  ()    
>   ( ), 
>   3.1  346.21 , * 
>     ()  
>  (   )*

----------

,   "   ". :Big Grin: 
! :Redface:

----------

,       ,   ,  -   
    10%
 2013   ,   
                  2013 .   2014 ?  ,    ?

----------


## .

.     .

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------


## sv777

.    .        107 000,    120  1.2 ,         (1 ., , 9 ). ..    46 000.       ?      .

----------


## Viktorovna *

, ,        ?

! :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ?


.    ,            .



> , ,        ?


              100  (   )

----------


## Viktorovna *

6%  ...        ( ),      ,    ,     ?       ,   ,    ...)))

----------

*Viktorovna **,     .

----------


## sv777

,    107 000,        46 000. ?       107 000?

----------


## Dhelena

:   140-143       ?  -           .            ?    141        ?

----------


## 2007

> 141        ?


,

----------


## Dhelena

,          (   ?

----------


## 2007

>

----------


## 1111

> !    (   ):
> - 15%
>   2,2
> 210 2229482
> 211 5224206
> 212 8395778
> 213 9030574
> 220 2380502
> 221 6047260
> ...


 ,  ..!
 ,      ((((

----------


## .

> 010 -  
> 030, 060, 090 -   (    ) - ?


 




> 10 41511 -    -


     ,    .       .

----------


## 1111

,  .!   !
    110 -    41511,     .
..     41511,      .
   ,   , ,    110    .
  110 41511 - ?

----------

!    2014 .    (6%)  .       2014.                .    ,             / . ,   2014  .
         :
.  - 10.768-00
 - 2.093-00

   ,     ,  1.1   2.1
  1.1    .
     140-143  2.1?
     .          ? .

----------


## .

> 110 41511 - ?

----------


## .

> ?


   .

----------

> .


..   ?

----------


## .



----------


## v.shihkin

1.     (, ,  ),       . ..   1-   6159 

110    6159
111    0
112    0
113    6159


        3 700  
  :

140    370
141    0
142    0
143    370

,      - 96 (. .   ),    - 21 (1- )

 :
 1.1 -   
 2.1:

130    370
131    0
132    0
133    370

 111-112  "0"?   .

----------


## .

.   111-112 . 
      ,      .

----------


## _

,           ,      -       ? 
   030, 040, 050   ,      (    ,    )?        ,        ? 
     070,  1 %        300000     2014 ?     ,     ( +)?        ,    ?

----------

(-)      2.2.      260 (1- )  263 ( )? 262  263  ?
!

----------


## .

> 030, 040, 050   ,


    ,   .  ,   . 




> ,           ,      -


   ,   ,       ,    




> 070,


  070  .  ,

----------


## _

,   ,   -,      ?

         ( ),    ,         .  6 %     , -      -    ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,   -,      ?


    . 




> -      -    ?

----------


## 68

.    6%,       ,           ?

----------


## *

))
,     :
 "  1.2 ( 3).  ,      ( 100  1.2)     273  2.2 - ( 020 +  040 -  050 +  070 -  080)  1.2,     273  2.2 - ( 020 +  040 -  050 +  070 -  080)  1.2    0"

  273   280,     120,   100.  ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


  ,  .
 273  280   ,  120=280

----------


## *

> ,  120=280


, 2007)) ,  ...  280  020 - 040 - 070 = 120...     1.2 .




> 0 = 53*214 - (9*812 + 20*129 - 0 + 15*206 - 0)  [8*067],  8*067 >= 0


      66108.    ...

----------


## 2007

> 280  020 - 040 - 070 = 120...


 .  ,      . 280  ,  273?

----------


## *

> 280  ,  273


 ... 273 = 53214, 280 = 111255

----------


## 2007

> 66108.    ...


  ?

----------


## *

> ?


1: 8.3 (8.3.5.1460)

----------


## 2007

> 1: 8.3 (8.3.5.1460)


.          . :Wink:

----------


## *

> 


     ...       ,  ""  ,  ...     ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


   1.2   ?   .
  ,     ,   .

----------


## *

> 


  ""   , ))

  !!! :Dezl:

----------


## __(Sniff32)

!  :    6% ()
  : 1 - 100001 (6% 6000); 2 - 14400 (6% 864); 3 - 50000 (6% 3000); 4 - 100000 (6% 6000) 
   2014        ( )
      4   2014    17328  3399.     , 
110 - 100001
111 - 114401
112 - 164401
113 - 264401
  :         (15864)        .
 ( ...)   ,  ...

----------


## *

> 


  ,  ...




> 


 143

----------


## 2007

15864?     0. (    )




> .


130 6000
131 6864
132 9864
133 15864
140 0
141 0
142 0
143 15864

020 6000
040 864
070 3000
110 9864

----------


## *

> 143 15864


  143  ?   ,  15864  6%...

----------


## 2007

> 143  ?


  143     133

----------


## *

> 143     133


 )      ...    ))

----------


## 1111

!   ))))

----------


## __(Sniff32)

*2007*, ***,  ,   ,   ::  )))

----------


## saleseo

!
,   2014 ,     ,    2013-2014      2105     ?
!

----------


## .



----------


## saleseo

> 


,  1%     . ., ?

----------


## .



----------

,        ? -  (   (

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


 !   ..    2014             1 600,00 .(. 110    ) ,       2015  ?

----------


## .

,       110.

----------


## umalmary76

*.*,  -          2.1   , ..  "   ,    , "    ,     ?      ?   1.1   ...     (http://base.garant.ru/12168950/),       ...   .

----------

,             ,      (-)   100 (,  )      !   1    ,   ,            100?

 :
1   ( 020= 20480) 
   (  40=0,  050= 020= 20480)
9   ( 070=0,  080=0 ( 20480(.020 )+0 (.40)-20480 (.50)-0 (.272  2.2) 
 100= 64555 (  ,    1   , 64555 (.273 .2.2)-(20480 (.20)+0 (.40)-20480 (.50)+0(70)-0 (.80)).

   .

----------


## 2007

> ,      (-)   100 (,  )      !


    9   =0
   , ,   100 .

----------

,  .
    ,       ,  , , ,    100 (  )   ,     .     .

----------


## 2007

> 100 (  )


    100         9 .
64555-0=64555
    1  20480
   20480 
 9    
    64555-20480+20480-0=64555

----------


## umalmary76

** ,       2.2     "   ,    , "?               ..   ,    ?

----------

,     . 
, ,    ""     100 " ,     ",     ,    ,    .

----------

,   1, ,     .

----------


## 2007

> , ,    ""    100 " ,     ",     ,    ,    .


  .        9 .    20480-20480+64555=64555.       .




> 2.1

----------


## Infini

!
 . -   ...
,  6 % ()
 :

1  469 662
2  804 879
3  687 760
4  595 725

 :
1 - 469 662
  1 274 541
9   1 962 301
  2 558 026

  :
1  84 183  1   84 183
2  101 135    185 318
3  93 391   9   278 709
4  103 304     382 013 

    (   ):
1  14 090
  24 146
9  20 633
  17 872   (   2015)


   ?


 2.1.

110 - 469662
111 - 1274541
112 - 1962301
113  2558026

130  28180
131  76473
132  117738
133  153482

140  14090
141  38236
142  58869
143  76741

 1.1.
020  14090
040 - 24146
050  0
070  20633
080  0
100 - 17872
110 - 0


   140-143        ,         ,    130-133   50%.   ?  050, 080, 110   1.1.  . ?


   !

----------


## 2007

> 131  76473


76472

----------


## Infini

!!!

----------


## den_2001

!
 . 
  ,  6 % ()
 :

 :
1  189012
  189012
9   339207
  427207

     20728   2014.

   ?

 2.1.

110 - 189012
111 - 189012
112  339207
113  427207

130  11341
131  11341
132  20352
133  25632

140  0
141  0
142  20352
143  20728

 1.1.
020  11341
040 -  0
050  0
070  
080  11341
100 - 4904
110  0
       4904  1%  127702  ?
?  .

----------


## 2007

> 4904  1%  127702  ?
> ?

----------

! , ,     3   ,           6,  ?   ,    ,        ?

----------


## .

> 6,  ?


.       ,   .

----------

!      ?
   - 001,  1.1 - 002,   2.1 - 003, ? 
      ,   003 ?
 ?

----------


## 2007

> - 001,  1.1 - 002,   2.1 - 003, ?
>       ,   003 ?

----------


## Irena-D

, ,  1%   2014,   2015?

----------


## 2007

> 1%   2014,   2015?


   2015

----------

> 1%   2014


     . 68.12.



> 2015?


  . 68.12.

----------


## .

68?   .       :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


  ,   ?         .



> 68?   .


 ,   ,           69 .  -  68 . 
        "-",   .      300'000 .?      1% ,    ,  ,        ...

----------


## 2007

> ,   .      300'000 .?


)

----------

> )


    - !  !       :Wink:

----------


## Irena-D

.    6%

1-
2-300000
3-300000
4-150000

   27000 (28/07/14)
 . 20728 (29/09/14)



020-
030-
040-18000
050-
060-
070-?
080-?
090-
100-0?
110-2728

110 -
111-300000
112-600000
113-750000

130-
131-18000
132-36000
133-45000

140-
141-
142-20728
143-20728

 !

----------


## .

> 070-?
> 080-?


    ,     
    ,            .           
    ,

----------


## Irena-D

100   9000?
   45000-27000-20728=-2728, 9000?

" ,     
 ( )   *
(. 133 - . 143) . 2.1 - (. 020 + . 040 - . 050 + . 070 - . 080),  (. 133 - . 143) . 2.1 - (. 020 + . 040 - . 050 + . 070 - . 080) >= 0"	

 100 -9000

----------


## .

> 45000-27000-20728=-2728,


 -,     . -,       .     .

----------

, ,       ,     ?
   OpenOffice ,   ,       -  =/
      ?

----------


## Irena-D

,        ,  ?

----------


## .

.        .    .

----------


## .

> ,       -  =/


    ?  ,    .

----------


## Irena-D

> .        .    .


     ! ;(

----------

> ?  ,    .


    ,    ,   -   (((
     ?

----------


## .

> ! ;(


      ))



> ?


       -  ?

----------

> ))
>        -  ?


  ?    . , ,   ?

----------


## .

, .   .
      ,       ))

----------

! ))) !  :Redface:

----------


## Natalishka

, ,  !
      ,     ,      -    ,  ,   ,  ?   , ,  ?
           ?

----------


## .

> ,


 -?

----------


## 2007

> ?







> ,     ,      -    ,  ,   ,  ?


 ?  ?

----------


## Natalishka

> -?


    "  "

----------


## Natalishka

> ?  ?


  ?

----------


## Infini

030, 060, 090  ?        010.

----------


## 2007

> 030, 060, 090  ?


,    





> "  "


 ? :Embarrassment:      ,   ,   ,    ,     .

----------


## Infini

*2007*, !  !!!

----------


## Natalishka

> ,    
> 
> 
>  ?     ,   ,   ,    ,     .


 ,

----------


## alexVRN

, ,  - .
    .    1.2?

----------


## 2007

> .    1.2?


 .      .     ,

----------


## alexVRN

50    ,       .

----------


## 2007

> .


     )
    10574.   ,     2014( ).  .

   1  1   ,

----------


## .

> ,


   !    .   - .

----------


## Natalishka

> !    .   - .


. ,  !

----------

-        
-  ,     



  ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------

.    ,     ,    ,
  - .      : 001, 002, 003  001, 002, 004 ?
          : 
"2.2.     ,    ,     ()    , .           ,    () .
   ( "."),   ,   :
,    - "001",    - "010"."  :EEK!:

----------


## .

> 


  .       ,    .  001  003.        .

----------

, ,   ! )))  :Smilie:

----------

-  -  .  :Redface: 
  , 1-  3-         .
   100%.  2-    -   .
          ?
        1- : *  
 ?

----------



----------


## CrazyMouse

.
    .
   ,    (((

 6%  .
     ( 2014)
1%      25  2014.
 (9308)      2014.

  .
001 - 1
020 - 0
040 - 0
070 - 2005
100 - 9308
110 - 124111
111 - 249427
112 - 378878
113 - 537719
120 - 6
130 - 7446
131 - 14965
132 - 22732
133 - 32263
140 - 7446
141 - 14965
142 - 20727
143 - 22955

  .
  070  100   ?  ?

 .

----------


## .

.

----------


## CrazyMouse

> .


 .

----------

:    -  ,    1993   .      ,    .      .    , .
      .
  .  6%.
           2014 ?

----------


## .

> ,


 .      ?




> 2014 ?


   ,

----------

[QUOTE=.;54460528] .      ?


 .         ,   -  .       .         .     , ..       . 
.. !     ,       6%: 
          50%?
  .

----------


## .

> ,   -  .


  ,     .            .




> 50%?


              , ..  50%

----------

..!   !!!!!!!!

----------


## Lynyrd

:  -  6%.

   (    -        .   :Smilie:          .
  ,    .      ?

   ,   -   .
  - 45277553000,   - 45333000.    : http://savepayment.ru/oktmo/45000000/45000000000

----------


## 2007

> ?


   .

----------


## Lynyrd

.. 45333000___,     ,    . ?
  ,    .

 !

----------


## 2007

:
  "  ",     ,        ,       ,  . ,      12445698   "  "    "12445698---".
 , "  "    010     ,      030, 060, 090        (   ).
          ,    030, 060, 090  .

----------


## Lynyrd

?  .     ?
(,     .      -  .)

----------

,  ,            ?         14,  ,            ,         ? ?     2014    ?

----------


## .

> ?


-    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

, ,     .




> 2014    ?


   .

----------

!
     14 .
  ,      2013 ?
  ,   /      ,     ,  ,      ?

----------


## 2007

> /


 





> ,  ,      ?

----------

> 


  ,     ?

----------


## .

,      6%.  ,      " ".   .

----------

> -    .


 .,    ..     ...      ,          ?               ?      ?     !

----------


## 80

! 
 ,       .     140,141.?
  :
133.-10800-    
143.-22092-      
   ?

----------


## 2007

> ,


   ? ?            ?

----------


## 2007

> 133.-10800-    
> 143.-22092-      
>    ?



1300=143=10800

----------

> ? ?            ?


  ,     (    ),     (

----------


## 2007

> (


...     ?




> ,     (    )


       /?           31.12.14. ,   ,    .
 01.01.15  /. +     /  ""      .

----------

> ...     ?
> 
>        /?           31.12.14. ,   ,    .
>  01.01.15  /. +     /  ""      .


      ((
      ..
        , ..       ,      ,   ,?
  ?

----------


## 2007

> ,


        ,    .





> ((


,       ,    .

----------


## 80

,  .

130=140
131=141  ..       ?(     )

----------


## 2007

> 130=140
> 131=141  ..       ?(     )

----------


## 80

))

----------

> ,    .
> 
> 
> ,       ,    .


    )) 
   .. 
 :       2014   ,  )       2014  .. ?

----------


## 2007

> :       2014   ,  )       2014  .. ?


,         .   :Smilie:   :Cool:

----------


## 2007

(  )

----------

> ,         .


    " "?))
      ?)

----------


## 2007

> 5    ,         () ,        ,    ,    30       1 000 .





> ()             ()               5     ,              ,            ()     .            .


.

----------

> .



-!!! ..   !... ((

----------


## Veronika5585

.   . 
 6%   2014  . 
      .    6%    1 ,   9 .  -              ,        . 1%  300 000      . 
   140, 141, 142, 143   , ?   4        ?

----------


## 2007

> 140, 141, 142, 143   , ?


  ? .         (   50%   ).




> 4        ?


     4 .     .      ,    .

----------


## IP-

.      2014   110(      )   ,   . 
               ()       ,     2015,      ?      ?      .
  .

----------


## Veronika5585

> ? .         (   50%   ).
> 
>      4 .     .      ,    .


 !

----------


## 2007

> ?



 - 110       .
     .

----------


## Veronika5585

> ? .         (   50%   ).
> 
>      4 .     .      ,    .





> !


   ,     :
          . 
, : 
 110- 210533
 111- 278610
 112- 309857
 113- 365415
 140- 4544
 141- 7170
 142- 7170
 143-   27898,     10962.5
 130- 12632
 131-16717
 132- 18591
 133- 21925
,       020- 12632
                     040-4085
                     070-1874
                      100-3334
  : 
020- 8088
040-1459
070-1874
110-458,5
  ?

----------


## .

> ,


    ,   .       .     .
        ,          ,      .        ,  ,      .

----------


## Veronika5585

> ? .         (   50%   ).
> 
>      4 .     .      ,    .





> !





> ,   .       .     .
>         ,          ,      .        ,  ,      .


      4       ?     458 ?

----------


## .

> 4       ?


  -       ,     ,     .   ,      6%,       2014      ,     .       ,   ,   ,   .
,  ,         .      ?     ,       ,     50%

----------

> ,     ?


http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...20899878349155

----------


## Veronika5585

> -       ,     ,     .   ,      6%,       2014      ,     .       ,   ,   ,   .
> ,  ,         .      ?     ,       ,     50%


     1.04    1      . 
  ,     ,    100      3334 .      .      ,    100-   ,   110- 458 . 

"      020, 040, 070, 100,      ,     ,    . " 
   -     ,    , 210533*6/100= 12632
278610*6/100 - 12632= 4085
309857*6/100- 12632-4085= 1874
365415*6/100-12632-4085-1874= 3334 (   )
    ???

----------


## credovero

!

  ,  6%, .

2014 :
1   .   .  .2   .    1  2 .  ,    .3    .    3 .4    .    4 .
   2014  
080  5182 (   )
110  5182
*1.    ?*
*2.    1  2015    ( 3 2014 +  4 2014 +  1 2015)?*

!

----------


## .

> ,     ,    100      3334 .      .      ,    100-   ,   110- 458 .


 ,     (    )   ,   .       :Smilie: 




> 020, 040, 070, 100,      ,     ,


 -     .      .      .       ** ,  
     ?    ?

----------


## .

*credovero*,        1  .   2015      ,   2015

----------

*credovero*, ,     , ..   1, 2, 3, 4 ,   1 ., 1 , 9 .  .

----------


## Veronika5585

> ? .         (   50%   ).
> 
>      4 .     .      ,    .





> !





> ,   .       .     .
>         ,          ,      .        ,  ,      .





> -       ,     ,     .   ,      6%,       2014      ,     .       ,   ,   ,   .
> ,  ,         .      ?     ,       ,     50%





> ,     (    )   ,   .      
> 
>  -     .      .      .       ** ,  
>      ?    ?


 _[censored]_     ,         . 
      2014,   3  ?

----------


## .

> 2014,   3  ?



     ?  :Embarrassment: 
  ,    ,    ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Trod

""      2014  1%. 
  5     2014          ?  :Frown: 
   4  140, 141, 142  143...

----------

> 5     2014          ?


  .

----------


## Trod

> .


       ?

----------


## .

*Trod*,     .       ,

----------


## Trod

> *Trod*,     .       ,


          ,    ,   ,      "" ...

----------


## Veronika5585

,   .   .    ,     ,     -7629.          ,     .   110 458,5 . 
  ,    7629-                ?

----------


## Trod

...   ,        ...         .

----------


## Trod

4????
-    ...

----------


## .

> ,    7629-                ?


    .

----------


## .

*Trod*,       ?   ?      ? 
    .    1 , 1 , 9    ,       .

----------


## 2007

> 4????
> -    ...


*Trod*,      .     100 . ,      01.01.14  31.03.14,    140. (  )
,    01.01.14  30.06.14 -   141
 ..

----------


## Veronika5585

_[censored]_    .    .

----------


## Trod

4????
*2007*,    ... ,  ...

----------


## credovero

*.*, 



> *credovero*,        1  .   2015      ,   2015


!

 1 	504 771,05.
 2 	504 485,10.

_ 1.1._
020	30286
040	12813
070	---
080	5182
100	---
110	5182

_ 2.2._
110	504771
111	1009256
112	1009256
113	1009256

130	30286
131	60555
132	60555
133	60555

_,   1%     :_ 
140	---
141	17456
142	22638
143	27820

*1.     080, 110?
2.   , , ?   - , ? 
*

 !

----------

.               .       ?                ?        ?

----------


## .

> 1.     080, 110?


 




> , , ?


   .   ,      ,

----------


## .

> .


         ?

----------

> ?


 .   251

----------


## .

.14 .1 .251?      86  . 
    3 ,

----------


## Trod

,     050, 080  110    ?

----------


## credovero

> .   ,      ,


  ,     -   (  2015      2014 )           ? ))

P.S.        2014.

----------

> .14 .1 .251?      86  . 
>     3 ,


 . 14  251.        2  .   4,39,2.    ?

----------


## Ulyanka

.
  2014 .   15%     1 , , 9 .  . ,      . 280  2.2    ,    1.2     120   ,     .
     2.2 .

----------

> 2014 .   15%     1 , , 9 .  . ,      . 280  2.2    ,    1.2     120   ,     .
>      2.2 .


.

----------

> 4,39,2.    ?


   ()   ?

----------

> .               .       ?                ?        ?


         .     .      3   ,     .            ,          .

----------


## .

**,   3      ))




>

----------


## .

.   .          ,   .  6% .
  :
102159 (110 )
181477 (111)
321736 (112)
458535 (113)

.  :
6130 (130)
10889 (131)
19304 (132)
27512 (133)

       ,      25  2014   6130 .

   :
----- (140)
4600 (141)
17328 (142)
22311 (143) - .. 1%      300 ..

         .

6130 (020)
159 (040)
---- (050)
---- (070)
4313 (080)
3225 (100)
---- (110)

   ?         3225 ,         .
  ?
    ,       ?
      ,   ...

----------


## 2007

> :
> ----- (140)
> 4600 (141)
> 17328 (142)
> 22311 (143) - .. 1%      300 ..


   ,      ?




> 3225


 .     .      .    (5201)     .

----------

> 2013 .   2014 ?  ,    ?


 ,  ,        1 ?
    ,      : "7.3.    220 - 223         , ,  ,  ,   ,   346.16 .
                   ,    ,    ."
    ?

----------


## .

> ,  ,        1 ?


.             .    .

----------


## .

> ,      ?
> 
>  .     .      .    (5201)     .


,  . 
..   ,      ()? 
          ?

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------

, , , . 230  2.2 ,       ?  ,    2013 .  ,   2012, 2010  2009 .  .

----------


## .

10

----------

:Embarrassment: 
  15%,    280 (1%  )  72684,     273  1851.    2.1   100  110  ,   120  27968, .. 27968    "".    44716 15%-   .     ?   2        ?      :   -         .         (1%)       15% .     :Embarrassment:

----------

> 2        ?


         -       .          .

----------


## .

,        .    ,    .

----------

,  ,     15%,       ,       ,      1.2   ?

----------

> 


 ?    ?      2008 .                .  ,            ,      ,    -   ? -  ... 
                .

----------

**,    -      .  ,        . ,   .,          .

----------

,  )   ,    .   ? ,     ,        .              ? , , -    -  .    5844 , 5190  .     654 .     1 -5190  , 2  -3520  , 3  -3247  .     927 .       ))  -?

----------

> ,        .    ,    .


 ,   /          15%,       1%(   ).    1%      1%             ?         ?   .

----------

> ,  )   ,    .   ? ,     ,        .              ? , , -    -  .    5844 , 5190  .     654 .     1 -5190  , 2  -3520  , 3  -3247  .     927 .       ))  -?


    ,     ,     .           10  ,      ,          .                 .         :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,   ,    .

----------

> **,   ,    .


,  .               ,      .        090  1.    ?   280 "  .",    1%  .     120 " . ,  ",      15%.   ,  :Wow:

----------


## Mousy

, ,  6%  
. 110    53786
 111    229437
 112    272059
. 113    314536


130     3227
131     13766
132     16324
133     18872


140-
141  10364
142 -
143  20728


   .   1.1
  . 
020      3227
040       175
070     12922


110     18180

   ?

----------


## Vendor

,         ,      ,   PDF..

----------


## .

.   -    
  ?

----------


## .

, .

----------

,      ,          ?

----------


## .



----------


## 2007

> ,          ?

----------


## Mousy

> , ,  6%  
> . 110    53786
>  111    229437
>  112    272059
> . 113    314536
> 
> 
> 130     3227
> 131     13766
> ...



 . 143  18872
. 110  16324....... ?
               .

----------

( 2.1 - ,  6%) ,     140-143       130-133.   ,        -       ?

----------


## .

> ,        -       ?


  140    130.     .




> . 143  18872


       142  ?   ,   1 ?

----------


## Mousy

, )
 ,   . 142   10364
  . 
020 3227
040 175
070 2558


 . 110  5960.
 ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Mousy

,

----------


## CrazyMouse

.
     .
 6%  .
  2014     2015 .
  2013       2014 .

001 -1
020-0
040-0
070-0
100-0
110-50270
111-108989
112-249317
113-456429
130-3016
131-6539
132-14959
133-27386
140-3016
141-6539
142-14959
143-27386

 .

----------


## .

,   ,    ,      1  2014?     2013  35 664,66 ?

----------


## CrazyMouse

> ,   ,    ,      1  2014?     2013  35 664,66 ?


    2013     2014.

.

----------


## lightmaker-girl

,      15%,     2013 .    ,      ,   ,  .        ().     2013 .  ,                 -    ?(

  ,       -      ,      ?

----------

1   .  !    , .    ,    ,   . 1,2  2.2 !!!!      , 1    1.1.  2.1       ,     !    ?     . !?!
   ,    .

----------


## 2007

> 1    1.1.  2.1       ,     !    ?   . !?!


 .      ,

----------

> .      ,


...     ((( , !

----------

> .      ,


...     ((( , !

----------


## .

> ,                 -    ?(

----------


## agent_global

!

, ,    ,  "-".
  ,  .243,     ,      . 040 .      .030  "                 ".       ,  =0. 
    . 

    ?

----------


## .

,  .    



> "


    ?   223?

----------


## agent_global

,    .223  ,

----------


## .

.         ?
    ?

----------


## agent_global

1    ,    . 
       .223,         020 . 
  ?

----------


## .

> .223,         020 .


    ? 
  -     ?

----------


## lightmaker-girl

,      15%,   2013 .    ,      ,   ,   .        (). 

      -      ,      ?

----------


## agent_global

!      :   ,  ?!  :Smilie:

----------


## serg2409

, , ,     ?

** 
 6%  

  :
1) 872000
2) 605500
3) 681000
4) 330000

  :
20727,53 (   2014.)
21885 (1%    300 .;    2015.)

** 
(110) 872000
(111) 1477500
(112) 2158500
(113) 2488500

(130) 52320
(131) 88650
(132) 129510
(133) 149310

(140) -
(141) -
(142) -
(143) ???
  ,  , 20728  42613 ?

(020) 52320
(040) 36330
(050) -
(070) 40860
(080) -
(100) -
(110) ???
     928  22813 ?

 .

----------


## .

> :   ,  ?!


   -    ,    ?    ?         :Wink: 




> -      ,      ?

----------

> ,  )   ,    .   ? ,     ,        .              ? , , -    -  .    5844 , 5190  .     654 .     1 -5190  , 2  -3520  , 3  -3247  .     927 .       ))  -?


 ,     .       :      ,      .                  ,   .                    -              .   ?

----------


## .

.      31  ( ).

----------


## saleseo

,           ,

----------


## .

?

----------


## 1

,  ,   ?
,  6%,  

  :
1   59955,1
  103397,81
9   166272,7
      224843,64

   (,   ):
1   25.03.2014   5181,88
2   20.06.2014   5181,88
3   23.09.2014   5181,88

              15545,64

*4   02.02.2015   5181,88*

  :
130   3597
131   6204
132   9976
133   13491

140   3597
141   6204
142   9976
143   13491

020   0
040   0
070   0
100   0

 ,    ,      4     2015 ,        ,            ? ?
        30 ?        ,     ?

----------


## lightmaker-girl

, ,    ,    "  ,       .   ,    /    15%       ,      -  -  ?

----------


## saleseo

> ?




,   2   ,   2014 ,         



 :

1  10000
2  10000
3  10000
4  10000

 ,       3 

1  10000
2  20000
3  30000
4  40000

----------

-         ,   ?. 6%  .

----------

.  1.1

----------

> .  1.1


..     ,   6%,      ?

----------


## .

> ,  , 20728  42613 ?


 20728

----------

> ?


       .

----------

!  6 %.          
1 -1759442,2-3214610,3-3654451,4-2401465

1-78432,2-49528,3. ,4-148584

    110    ,  ?         385254,           ,     110      
 ?

----------


## .

> 110    ,  ?


  ,   3    ,

----------

[QUOTE=.;54468314]  ,   3    , [/QUO

     ?



     010,  030,060,090   ?

----------


## .

> ?


     ,    9

----------


## 1

,  ,   ?
,  6%,  

  :
1  59955,1
 103397,81
9  166272,7
  224843,64

   (,   ):
1  25.03.2014 5181,88
2  20.06.2014 5181,88
3  23.09.2014 5181,88

   15545,64

4  02.02.2015 5181,88

  :
130 3597
131 6204
132 9976
133 13491

140 3597
141 6204
142 9976
143 13491

020 0
040 0
070 0
100 0

 ,    ,      4     2015 ,        ,            ? ?
        30 ?        ,     ?

----------

> ,    9



!

----------


## sanprof

,    -   :    -          ,     .       1,2  .       .-  .        .     :  .     .-     . .

----------

> ,    -   :    -          ,     .       1,2  .       .-  .        .     :  .     .-     . .


         .   ))     ""     ,      ,      ,   "     " :Wow: 
          ,        ,     (        ),         .

----------

> ,      6%.  ,      " ".   .


  .
1)      ?
2)        ?

----------


## 2007

> 1)      ?
> 2)        ?


1 
2  30.04

----------

,   2013   2014    ,       ?  2015    15%,       2013-2014  ? .

----------

,

----------

> 010,  030,060,090   ?


 030, 060, 090      ,      .    ,   .

----------

> 1 
> 2  30.04


            13 ?

----------


## 2007

> 13 ?


    .  2014

----------

> .  2014


 ? http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116538/
( 2014  ...	 :   -7-3/352@  04.07.14)  -   ?

----------


## 2007

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116538/
         - http://www.nalog.ru/rn77/program/all/nal_ul/

----------


## Makc-777

. 
    1.1  2.1
  1.2  2.2  .3   ?

----------


## 2007

> 1.2  2.2  .3   ?


   ?    ?

----------


## Makc-777

6 
         ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


.  .   , 1.1  2.1

----------


## Makc-777

""  
   ""  
   ""  

               ?

----------


## Makc-777

3)     -    ", , "  .       ;

----------


## Hausger

154   ,          :Frown: . 
, !   ,   .
       .

-*15%


1 457668
.870478
9 .1442827
 2296721


1 293219
. 569443
9 . 1216473
 2145561


1 164449
. 301035
9 . 226354
 151160

.
1 24667
. 45155
9 . 33953
 22674

 . . 22967!

        . 
.
 1.2 

1. 24667
2 . 20488
3 . 11202

   -10986
     !         ,      45371 (24667+20488+11202-10986),    (  )          .

    ?  1.2  1 .

----------


## Hausger

.

----------


## vernika_g

, .

 130 - 11057
 140 - 20728

     020??     1 .

----------


## .

140      130.        ,

----------


## 2007

> 130 - 11057
>  140 - 20728
> 
>      020??


130 = 11057
140 = 11057
020 = 0

----------


## vernika_g

1 ?    ?

----------


## 2007

> 1 ?    ?


  .         131-133

----------

:Wow: 
    ,        ,      15%(      , ..     ,      ),      :   15%   63157,          72684,   ?          72684-63157,               ,      15%    .   ,  100%     , ,  . 
  -     , ML-    (    -2),      ,    ,   2     ,     ,            ,  :Embarrassment:

----------


## vernika_g

))) ,    ))

----------


## 2007

> ,      15%    .


 ,          :Wink:

----------

. .        .   1000 ,
 ""   :
1.      1000
-. 2000 (1000+1000)
9 .    3000 (1000+1000+1000)
        4000 (1000+1000+1000+1000)
    ??? .   !

----------


## 2007

> .   !

----------

> . .        .   1000 ,
>  ""   :
> 1.      1000
> -. 2000 (1000+1000)
> 9 .    3000 (1000+1000+1000)
>         4000 (1000+1000+1000+1000)
>     ??? .   !


  1.-0
           2.-1000
           3.-1000
           4.-0 ,  
           0
           1000
           2000
           2000, ?

----------

!       1.2.    15%.   2014.   .   2013   .         2013   .        2014 .      .   :            2014.      1.2. .   2014   27600(  2013)    2014 53000.        ,   27600.        ,     27600   ?       ?

----------


## .

> 1.-0
>            2.-1000
>            3.-1000
>            4.-0 ,  
>            0
>            1000
>            2000
>            2000, ?

----------


## .

**,    ,   .            ,     




> 2014 53000.        ,   27600.


 ,          .  , -,

----------

-      ,?

----------


## .



----------


## kuzya78

,          .        1
1   20000
2 .  0
3  54551
4  0

1  20000
2  20000
3  74551
4  74551
   1  9985   1     6% 1500
   ,   ,   ,    
 020 - 600
 040 - 0
 070 - 1637
 100 - 0
  1 :
 020 - 600
 040 - 600
 070 - 3273
 100 - 0
  ?

----------


## Villy

,   15%.        1%  .
1.  280 (.  1%)     (-     273 (. .))       (273)   1%  243?
2.   1.2.    120   100?

----------


## Villy

-      - .   ,    -    ?

----------

,    - ,             ,            ?

----------


## 2007

> 








> ?

----------

> -


...  .    ,   . ..      ,   . , -  ) -          .

----------


## .

*kuzya78*,   ? 
1  .

----------


## .

> 1.  280 (.  1%)

----------


## kuzya78

> ?
> 1  .


 , , ,       1

----------


## 2007

> 1

----------


## mara81

,   ))    . 
, ,       ,     .
     ,   . 
1 - 229185
2 - ** 
3 -703570
4  - 144200
  ,   ,   
1 - 20023
 2  - 6233
3  -* 0* *(   )*
4  - 22984

     ,  ?
  2.1 
:


 : 



    :



   1.1.

----------


## .

100 3050 ?

----------

> 


...    .

----------


## mara81

> 100 3050 ?


, . 4600)) 
   ?

----------


## .

2600 .    4600 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mara81

> 2600 .    4600 ?


 :Wow:   ...  ,       ))   2600 . 

     ,  ? )) 

ps      ,   -  (

----------


## mara81

,     1.2 , 2.2.  3    ?       ?

----------


## .



----------

> 1.2 , 2.2.  3    ?


.    "" (6%)    1.1  2.1.   3   ,      -     ,   ..



> ?


    :   ->      6%

----------


## 78

!
, ,    . 

  !

 :

   6%,  .

 :
1. 3000,00
2. 16900,00
3. 27700,00
4. 26900,00
 2014      74500,00 .

  .
    .     20727,53

:
001 1
020 180
030 ----
040 1014
050 ----
060 ----
070 1662
080 ----
090 ----
100 ----
110 2856

101 1
102 2
110 3000
111 19900
112 47600
113 74500
120 6

130 180
131 1194
132 2859
133 4470

140 0
141 0
142 0
143 4470

----------


## .

> 132 2859


   , 2856.

----------


## 78

*.*,  , , 2856, ,      - . 
    .

----------


## kuzya78

> 


 
1  20000
2  20000
3  74551
4  74551
     1

----------


## Ello4ka

, . 
  .

   6%  .
:
1 . 16705
2 . 76873
3 . 50875
4 . 55176
  199629


1 . 
2 . 10364
3 . 
4 . 10364

    - 

:
020: 1002
040: 4612
070: 3053
100: 8667


110	16705
111	93578
112	144453
113	199629

130	1002
131	5615
132	8667
133	11978

140	
141	5615
142	8667
143	11978

010,030,060,090 -  
050,070,080,100 -  .

----------

!
27.03.2015.   1% (    300 ..).       1    ?

----------


## .

> 1  20000
> 2  20000
> 3  74551
> 4  74551


   2, 3  4 ,       ?

----------


## .

> :
> 020: 1002
> 040: 4612
> 070: 3053
> 100: 8667


        040-100?     . 




> 1    ?

----------


## kuzya78

> 2, 3  4 ,       ?


     1     ,     .     ,    1     :Frown:

----------


## .

,   1  1   .     ?

----------


## kuzya78

> ,   1  1   .     ?


  ,     (     1).

----------


## .

*kuzya78*,   1  .

----------

-15,   .     .       -15            ?

----------

""    ? 
   ? (    15%)

----------


## kuzya78

> 


 ,   ,  ,   -  ,            -,   .        ?   .

----------


## .

> ""    ? 
>    ? (    15%)

----------


## 1

,  ,   ?
,  6%,  

  :
1  59955,1
 103397,81
9  166272,7
  224843,64

   (,   ):
1  25.03.2014 5181,88
2  20.06.2014 5181,88
3  23.09.2014 5181,88

   15545,64

*4  02.02.2015 5181,88*

  :
130 3597
131 6204
132 9976
133 13491

140 3597
141 6204
142 9976
143 13491

020 0
040 0
070 0
100 0

 ,    ,      4     2015 ,        ,            ? ?
        30 ?        ,     ?

----------


## .

,   ,       .

----------


## 1

> ,   ,       .


, ,  4 ,   2015  .           ?
     ?

----------


## E_l_e_n_a

,     ?
    ,      ...
   - 7%
210 9144500
211 9368500
212 9702500
213 9987500

220 108546
221 3201324
222 6367564
223 9545682

240 9535954
241 6167176
242 3334936
243 441818

270 632517
271 431702
272 23344
273 30927
280 99875

   ,    1.2
020 632517
050 200815
080 198256
110 133571

   2236  3 ,      ,    .
     ,     ?
  ? ?      ,  ,    ?

  .

----------


## Bulgakter

!

, ,    ,  - :

   6%    3-  - ,  1.1   2.1,     ?    ?

   !

----------


## 2007

> 6%    3-  - ,  1.1   2.1,     ?

----------

,        ,    ,  -     6%  .( . 143, 080  100)    .100   6684?
.110   52838
     111  203838    
     112  374081
     113  538331

. 130    3170
       131  12230
       132  22445
       133  32300

.140   -
      141  9060
      142  21469
      143  21469 

. 020      3170
      040       -
      050       -
      070       -
      080       2194
      100       9855
      110       -

----------

9855    6684,  100 .

----------

!
 - 10%.    110    120?

----------


## Irinna_77

, . 
    1.1
   6% :
1 . 818 996
 2 . 2 172 457
 3 . --
 4 . --
  2 991 453


 1 . 191 363
 2 . 283 350
 3 . 182 290
 4 . 125 131

    62 069
 :
 020: 24 570
 040: 89 743
 070: -
 080: 24 570


 110 818 996,00
 111 2 991 453,00
 112 2 991 453,00
 113 2 991 453,00

 130  49 140
 131 179 487
 132 179 487
 133 179 487

 140 24 570
 141 65 174
 142 89 744
 143 89 744

050,070,100 -  .

----------


## .

> 141 65 174


      ?

----------


## Ello4ka

> 040-100?     .


.    ?

----------


## .

*Ello4ka*,  ,   ,     6%.        :Frown: 
       .

----------


## happyone707

!          .      ,       .  :             111    ()?         (    - 120).  ,  -  .

----------


## 2007

> - 10%.    110    120?


 110,  120.       9

----------


## Irinna_77

> ?


,     141  - 89744     1.1 . 
 020: 24 570
 040: 65 173    ?

----------


## .

*happyone707*,   .   ,       .     .   .   ,      ))

----------


## .

*Irinna_77*, ,

----------


## Irinna_77

> *Irinna_77*, ,


, !

----------


## peperoni

, , :     ,  , :
"-    , ,     ,    () .
 -              () ".
    -  1  . 
     ,   ,   ?

----------


## .

*peperoni*,     . ,     . 
        ,   .    -    ,

----------


## peperoni

.    ,    ,    ?

----------


## .

-.

----------


## peperoni

.,  ,  . ,     .   6%  .
:
1 .- 160700 (6% - 9642)
6 .- 409501 (6% - 24570)
9 .- 749201 (6% - 44952)
- 1078501 (6% - 64710)
,    :
1  - 5182, 2  - 6277 ( 5182 + 1% 1095), 3 - 5182, 4 - 11872 (5182 + 1% 6690)
 :
020 - 4460                  
040 - 8652
070 - 15200
100 - 7886

110- 160700
111- 409501
112- 749201
113- 1078501

130- 9642
131- 24570
132- 44952
133- 64710

140- 5182
141- 11459
142- 16641
143- 28513

----------


## .

> 040 - 8652


 8651




> 100 - 7886


 7885

----------


## peperoni

, . , , 8651. ,   100  7886?

----------


## .

))     ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Mahorka

,  .  15%,   .
 1 . -303188  -278254  -3740 ( )
 2 . -269959  -271843  -0 ()
 3 . -331076  -308686  -3358,5 ( 3360 )
 4 . -381082  -339319  -6264
   -1285305 -1198102 -13080

,        5980.

         :


1 .     303188         278254      3740
6 .   573147         550097      3458
9 .   904223         858783      6816
      1285305       1198102     13080   (. 12853)


 020     3740
 050     282
 070     3358
 100     6264
    (  010)

   ,    13080-3740-3360=5980 (    )?     ,    .

   6264       ???   ... :Redface:

----------


## 2007

> ,    13080-3740-3360=5980 (    )?


.





> 6264       ???


6264 -   .        .          ,        ,   .       .)

----------


## Mahorka

:yes:

----------


## happyone707

,  . -         :Smilie:

----------

!   6%       ,   110-113   2.1    ,    1.1**      ,   **      1  ,  ,               -   1  ,  ,     ,     
 ( )  * )))       ??

----------


## .



----------


## Vendor

Windows 8.1      ,  .
    ,    .

----------


## lightmaker-girl

,     15% .     , ,     41   .  ,        ,          ?     ,    (      )    ? (     ,   - ,  - 41   ) .     -     15%  (

----------


## 2007

> ,     41   .


?    .




> (      )    ?


  ?   ,     .   .               ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


      (,  ),   ,  , .

----------


## lightmaker-girl

> ?    .
> 
>   ?   ,     .   .               ,       .


 ,    :Frown: 

   -   ,  .   ,      ,        ,       (..         ) ?           ?

----------


## 2007

> ,      ,        ,       (..         ) ?          ?


.





> ,


  .    ,

----------


## lightmaker-girl

> .
> 
> 
> 
>   .    ,


!

----------

.,  !  ,     .  6% ( ) 
1.          771000
1      17117000
9   2565000
            3167000 
      20726
 1      46260
       2      36034
       3      50880
1%      28670

020  46260
040  36034
070  50880

110   771000
111   1717000
112   2565000
113   3167000

130   46260
131   103020
132   153900
133   190020

140   0
141   20726
142   20726
143   49395
!

----------


## .

> 020  46260
> 040  36034
> 070  50880


 - ?

----------

> - ?


100    7451

----------


## .



----------

> 


!
  050,080,110   ?   ,     ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## _

. 
  6%. 19.05.14 .    2014  . +1%    300000     2014.
   .  ?
110 0
111 0
112 490868
113 675193

130 0
131 0
132 29452
133 40512

140 0
141 0 
142 0
143 16567

020 0 
040 0 
050 0 (       )
070 29452
080 0 (         )
100 0 (         )
110 5507

  23945 ( ) ?          ?
   !

----------


## .

> (       )


    ,  .        -,    




>

----------

, , ,  

   "",    3  ,  6301000 
      102798,     ,     275262 

:
 1.1
020 - 0
040 - 0
070 - 378060
080 - 0
100 -      
110-  

 2.1.
110- 0
111-0
112 - 6301000
113 - 6301000
130- 0
131 - 0
132 - 378060
133 - 378060
140 - 0
141 - 0
142 - 0
143 - 102798

,  ?

----------


## .

-    ,        6%.     ,     "  ",   ,         .

----------

> -    ,        6%.     ,     "  ",   ,         .


  ,      100  ,    110 (   )      .  ?       2015

----------


## .

.   ,    
      ,    ,  .   ,

----------


## .

> , ,    2015


 ?    


> 6.      .    50  ,    50       .
> (. 6     23.07.2013 N 248-)

----------


## wissa

!    15%.  , 280         15%  ,  ?  ,    1.2    ,    ?

----------


## .

280   .        ,    .

----------


## Ptichechka

!
  ,    , ,    - .      .       .   1  8.2.,      :
. 270 - 0
. 271 - 114097
. 272 - 9619
. 273 - 20734
. 280 - 177912
. 040 - 114097
. 080 - 104478
.120 - 168293
       ,        9619
     9619

----------


## .

> ,    ,


       . 
    ? 
   ,          .

----------


## Ptichechka

, . ,      ,    ,    )). .      177912.

----------


## .

.    -  .    ,  .        .

----------


## Ptichechka

,      ,   .    ,  .120  .280. ,    .        ,        .

----------


## .

> .120  .280.


    ,       . 




> ,


    .   .

----------


## julja2015

!
, !
 6%  
110-61150
111-163571
112-469181
113-707076


130-3669
131-9814
132-29951
133-42425

140-0
141-0
142-20728
143-0

020-3669
040-6145
080-519
100-33130
    ?
   ,       1., 2.,   3.  ,      ?
 ,  !

----------


## 2007

> 130-3669
> 131-9814
> 132-29951
> 133-42425
> 
> 140-0
> 141-0
> 142-20728
> 143-0
> ...


110-61150
111-163571
112-*499181*
113-707076

130-3669
131-9814
132-29951
133-42425

140-0
141-0
142-20728
143-*20728*

020-3669
040-6145
080-*591*
100-*12474*

----------


## julja2015

!
      4. ?
  ...      11883 .(42425-3669-6145-20728)
     ?

----------


## 2007

> 4. ?


  4 ?   143 -   ( 01.01.14  31.12.14)






> ...      11883 .(42425-3669-6145-20728)
>      ?


,        .   .

----------


## julja2015

!!!!

----------


## Zuly9

!
      .    .
    6%   .
 ,        2.1  140-143
   1. 0.    - 300000.   9 - 426630    - 1190320.,
    2. 2014.      20728.    1%   9-  1266.30.  6%  - 3604.    ,              2 , ..   1  ? ..    :
. 110  0
     111-300000
     112-426000
     113-1190320
     120-6

     130-0
     131-18000
     132-25598
     133-71419

     140- 0
     141-18000
     142-21994 (20728+1266,30)    20728, .. 1266   .
     143-21994

     070- 3604
     100- 45821

----------


## .

> 142-21994 (20728+1266,30)    20728,


20728

----------


## MarjanaN

.
    ,  . 

, , 
1.	   .    : http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116538/.  ?      (((   ,    ?  ?
2.	   ,      ,     ( )      :

020  0                       130-133    140-143
040  0
070  0
100  0

  ?        040  050, 070  080, 100  110.            .

   .  ,   :        ,            .   - ?

----------


## Nadine Klime

.  ,   6%.
  ,   "",     ,    .
 :
1)  1.1 -         ?       ?

2)         ,       30 ?    ,        ?

----------


## .

> 040  050, 070  080, 100  110.


     ,    ().         :Embarrassment: 





> .


     ,      .     ,       .




> ,    ?  ?


  .   .

----------


## .

> 1.1 -         ?       ?


     .     ,     .




> ,       30 ?

----------


## Nadine Klime

*.*,  ,      " ".  2013  2012    " ,       (060)"    ,               .       ,     .    . 
  , .

----------


## .

> ,     .


     .            ,   ,       .

----------


## Nadine Klime

*.*,    ?  :
 060      100  110  ?
 ,    :
   26 473 ( 51 991( ,   ,  133)  25 518(  ,  143) ,    ,   ).
    100 = 0 ( ..     ),  110 = 12256  (    ,       ).     ,    26 473   ?    ? ,  060  ,   .

  :
020 = 4554
040 = 17932
070 = 16252
050=0
080=0

----------


## Nadine Klime

,  ,         ,   ,        ( 100 = 0),    ""  110.     ,     ?   ,   ?

----------


## .

,    .       ,     ,      ,      .

----------


## Nadine Klime

*.*, ..      ,   .    ,     ? , . ,    :Smilie:  !

----------

!
    ,     ...

 6%   
1  67800
2  64550
3  59800
4  62900
   - 20727,52   / 4 = 5188,88   (     ).

:
020 - 0
040 - 0
050 - 0
070 - 0
080 - 0

110 - 67800
111 - 132350
112 - 195150
113 - 255050
130 - 4068
131 - 7941
132 - 11529
133 - 15303
140 - 4068
141 - 7941
142 - 11529
143 - 15303


 3  ,     ,      ?
       ?
      ,           ------?
       ---------1234  1234-------  -  ...
           - ,      ------

   :
"   -        ,         . ,       ( - )    ""        "5024002119--"."

   , ,  -----,   .

----------


## MarjanaN

*.*,     .    . 
1.  140-143     130-133.       ?   .
2.    -  ? 
3.   ,     (020, 040, 130 ...)    ?
4.           ?

----------


## Gold fish

!
,   :Dezl: 
   6%,  .

  :
1  94939,00
 122890,00
9 . 154649,00
   179495,00

     .    : 5181.88 .  1 .  15547   .

:
001 1
020 515
040 6858
050 ----
070 1906
080 ----
100 ----
110 ----

101 1
102 2
110 94939
111 122890
112 154649
113 179495
120 6

130 5696
131 7373
132 9279
133 10770

140 5181
141 ----
142 ----
143 10770

----------


## MarjanaN

- ,  , 020, 040, 070, 100,   0 -  0 ,          ?  ? 
  .

----------

> - ,  , 020, 040, 070, 100,   0 -  0 ,          ?  ? 
>   .


      ,  ,     -----0  0-------   ?
       :
         (       )    , ,  (        )  ;

----------


## MarjanaN

> ,  ,     -----0  0-------   ?


   ,        .        -    ,       .

----------


## .

> ,           ------?
>        ---------1234  1234-------  -  ...
>            - ,      ------


      ,   .     ,     ,      ,    .  0        .  ,  ,    




> .  140-143     130-133.       ?


     ,  .    ..




> -  ?


      ,    .   .




> ?


   .

----------


## .

> 130 5696
> 131 7373
> 132 9279
> 133 10770
> 
> 140 5181
> 141 ----
> 142 ----
> 143 10770


      141-143???     ,    .

----------


## MarjanaN

*.*,     -           .      , 
       ,    , (  140-143 - 130-133  ),     -    ,   -  ? ..    020  040    ?
  "     ",            ).      ,       .             ?

 ,    .   -    :

    ,       ?

        .

----------


## saigak

> "     ",            ).      ,


 .   .



> ,       .             ?


 .    .



> ,       ?


      .

----------


## .

> ..    020  040    ?

----------


## Gold fish

> 141-143???     ,    .


    .    ,     .          ,    ?    9     ,    , ..    .     ,     ?      ?   ""       :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,   .     ,     ,      ,    .  0        .  ,  ,


!
        ?
     110   ?

:--------67800  67800---------------
    ((


 6%   
1  67800
2  64550
3  59800
4  62900
   - 20727,52   / 4 = 5188,88   (     ).

:
020 - 0
040 - 0
050 - 0
070 - 0
080 - 0

110 - 67800
111 - 132350
112 - 195150
113 - 255050
130 - 4068
131 - 7941
132 - 11529
133 - 15303
140 - 4068
141 - 7941
142 - 11529
143 - 15303

----------


## .

> ,    ?    9     ,


          9 ?  :Big Grin:  1    1   30 .    1   30 .




> ""


      .   .     ,    .   - ?

----------


## .

> ?


 





> :--------67800  67800---------------


   .     ?

----------


## Gold fish

> 9 ?  1    1   30 .    1   30 .
> 
>       .   .     ,    .   - ?


,    "",        .  :Smilie:      ,   ,  "",      :Smilie: 

 :         ?
 140 5181
141 5181
142 5181
143 10770

----------


## .

> 


-      6%.       .               :Frown:  




> 140 5181
> 141 5181
> 142 5181
> 143 10770

----------


## Gold fish

?
140 5181
141 5181
142 5181
143 10770

----------


## .



----------


## MarjanaN

, .           "    ",            .       .

----------


## Fjedor

,          "      ()     (, , ),  ..    ",  (6%),   - 5182    ?

----------


## .

5182,

----------


## Fjedor

,     .   ,  ,        ,       .       ,          2014-   -  .

----------

> .     ?


,  :

"              () ."
   ,   .

----------


## Natalia_msk

, !
  ,    .
   ,       100  110   .
   6%  .

----------


## 2007

> 100  110   .


110  100      -  
020 35410
030 -
040 48807
050 -
060 -
070 45757
080 -
090 -
100 19889
110 -

----------


## Fjedor

140 - 5182
141 - 10364
142 - 15546
143 - 20728

----------


## Fjedor

Natalia_msk,        51.246   ?

----------


## 2007

> 51.246   ?


  ,     +1%

----------


## Fjedor

.

----------


## Natalia_msk

> ,     +1%


, )

----------


## Natalia_msk

> 110  100      -  
> 020 35410
> 030 -
> 040 48807
> 050 -
> 060 -
> 070 45757
> 080 -
> 090 -
> ...


    100  19889?  -)

----------


## .

> ,   .


    .    .

----------


## .

> 100  19889?  -)


      ,   020, 040  070

----------


## kam72

!

    6%  .
  2014   :

1   0
1   0
9 2810
1   95317

     2014 .
    9   ,  .

:

101 1
102 2

110 -
111 -
112 2810
113 95317

120 6

130 -
131 -
132 169
133 5719

140 -
141 -
142 -
143 5719

001 1
010 71701000
020 -
030 -
040 -
050 -
060 -
070 169
080 -
090 -
100 -
110 169

:
1.      (   )?
2.   ,    110    .         .  ,          ,    .       ...     -   ,    .   ...  ,    . :-)

!

----------


## Storn

> ,          ,


   - ....    ....

----------


## .

> (   )?


.  9     169 ,     .      .      .

----------

:
1).    2.1  3    .  ? ""       ?
2).      "   ?".   ?

----------


## Storn

1.    
2.

----------


## Stasis

.     6%  . .   6%     2014  46305 .   2014              34361 ..   46305  34361         11944    2015    .    ,         .  -      1.1  2.1.                    387  114 ., .
 ,   ,   050  080,        ( 100)       11944,  12445 ? ,

----------


## .

141-142  .     141   131,   142   132.

----------


## Stasis

( )       ( )?

----------


## .

100 ,     120   .

----------


## Stasis

.    143            501 ?

----------


## .

501 ?  :Embarrassment: 
  143  ,   2014 .    ,    133

----------


## Stasis

387  114 . (501 ,), .    .  .

----------


## Catherine-wheel

!
       ...   ,  6%,  .
 2013        - 2510 .      2014      ( ,        ?).    ,  3    .        ,   ,       ,          (4 ),      .        ,   ?   ,           :Smilie:

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

*Catherine-wheel*,  -  . ,     .     ,   ,        . .
   ,        ,     ,          (,           ,       4-              ,   1   9 .).             .
 ,        .

    ,   ,   2- .,        1 ,    ,   2  4  -  .

----------


## New-IP

, , ,   2014    ,        KND-1152017,   ,    ?  -6%-  .

----------


## Catherine-wheel

!  :Smilie:  

   :    2014  .  (   ) 2013     2014 ,      2014    .      ,     4   ,       .    - ,       -?     ? (,  6%,  )

----------


## .

> KND-1152017


     .  





> (   ) 2013     2014


     2013    2014 ? 




> ,     4   ,


   ,   .  ,    ,    .

----------


## New-IP

> .  .


"   ,        ." ( KND-1152017)
      ,     .   -,       .

----------


## Catherine-wheel

> 2013    2014 ?


, ,    2013 .  2510 ()              ?       ?

----------


## .

> -,       .


     , ?     ?      .        .  ,

----------


## .

> 2510 ()              ?


   ,   ,   ,         2013 .    ,    ,   ?   , ,         .

----------


## Catherine-wheel

,       .
    2012  (6%  ),      .    ()?            ,  7000.  : 30387.  : 1823. 
  3        ,    - 78.  (1823 - 78)   ,     .   "   "    - 78.    - 78    .    ,           2013.    ,            .

----------


## .

,  .    ,          ,

----------


## Catherine-wheel

*.*, ! ,     ,    ,       2013 - 2014 .

----------

!
, ,        , ..    15% -      6% ( )?

----------


## Declaration

!
 , :
    6%   .      2014 .   .      . 

 :
.1.1.
   010,    
. 2.1.
101- 1
102-2
113-234847
120 - 6
133-14091
143-14091

 :
         ,     010-012      130-132? 
 ,  ...    ?

----------

.
,          15%  2014.    ,     .     :  (  )   (  )?
 !

----------


## .

> , ,        ,

----------


## .

> . 2.1.
> 101- 1
> 102-2
> 113-234847
> 120 - 6
> 133-14091
> 143-14091


   ,    4  ?    ?    .




> :  (  )

----------


## rtb

130-133.       010-012.     .    .       140-142.  110-112  130-133      ,    .     ,        .   ,   ,        110  1.1

----------

., !

----------


## Declaration

> ,    4  ?    ?    .


  !               ... ,      .

----------


## Declaration

> 130-133.       010-012.     .    .       140-142.  110-112  130-133      ,    .     ,        .   ,   ,        110  1.1


  !  ,     110-112 (     130-133).   ,

----------


## .

> ..

----------


## Declaration

1.1.  020,040,070  ,      ?
   :

. 1.1.
020 - 4425
040 - 2936
070 - 1560
110 -  8921

.2.1.
110 -  73752
111 -  122679	
112 -  148682	
113 -  234847 

120 - 6
130 - 4425	
131 -  7361	
132-  8921	
133 -14091   

  140 - 142   0 (     ,  , ?)
143 - 14091

----------


## .

> 140 - 142   0 (     ,  , ?)


  ,    .   ,  .       ,   





> 1.1.  020,040,070  ,      ?


     ,    .        ,     ,

----------


## Declaration

.,    !!! 

  ,  !

----------


## Vayolet

, .

,  6%,  

101 - 1
102 - 2
110 - 33581
111 - 80205
112 - 127386
113 - 184363

120 - 6

130 - 2015
131 - 4812
132 - 7643
133 - 11062

140 - 2015
141 - 4812
142 - 7643
143 - 11062

  1.1   020 - 110

----------


## .

,

----------


## sddw

!

 212 - 222   0,    242  ?

----------


## .

?     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sddw

> ?     ?


  9

----------


## .

,        ?   ,     212  222,     ""    .     242 ,    252

----------


## sddw

> ,        ?   ,     212  222,     ""    .     242 ,    252

----------


## Vayolet

> ,

----------

"   ",    ?  (    ,  ,    ?)  2013 .

----------


## zeleenka

!
  6%    17.03.2014.     14.06,   .  14.12  31.12   .  2 .  4 .   23381,43.     ? 
101 - 1
102 - 2
110 - 0
111 - 0
112 - 0
113 - 339628 (  2  )

120 - 6

130 - 0
131 - 0
132 - 0
133 - 20377.68

140 - 0
141 - 0
142 - 0
143 - 20377.68

  1.1   020 - 110  ?

----------


## saigak

> "   ",    ?  (    ,  ,    ?)  2013 .


.                           ..

----------


## .

> 133 - 20377.68


        .

----------


## zeleenka

> .


 -        . ! ,     ..       :Girl In Love:

----------


## elz

!    .  6%, .   :     2014 .     2015.    .   ,            ? ,          ,    2015            2015.

----------


## .

> ,            ?

----------

.          (     )     .           .     -,    ,    .       ))        ??

----------


## .

.     .            :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## runalsh

*.*  :Smilie: 

  6%  
  133   31046,  143 - 22901.           8145.
         110,    ?  -    ?
     ,     ...

----------


## saigak

> 


     ...   ...   .

----------


## runalsh

*saigak,*           110 ?

----------


## saigak

> 


    .       .      .   .

----------


## .

*runalsh*,       ?  ,       ?

----------


## Fjedor

> .          (     )     .           .     -,    ,    .       ))        ??


     .              .   : " ?"
       ,     .    .

----------

( )  -   300   1%   ,         (-6%) ?  :Embarrassment:   !

----------


## runalsh

> *runalsh*,       ?  ,       ?


 ,     020, 040, 070  110.

----------


## Buzzing

!  2014   1  2      6% , 30.06       ,     3  4   .       140-143  ,    130-133.     ..

----------

> 300  1%   ,        (-6%) ?


 :yes:    .

----------

> 140-143 ,    130-133.     ..


 140-143         130-133.

----------

> (     )     .          .     -,   ,    .       ))        ??


            .        ,       .                 -   ,      "  ,   "...
   ,   90%      - , ,   !   ""    ""  3-  ...  .

----------


## 83

. 2014.       ,  (20 )  , 2-   ,    6%,     ,      20        6%.
,       
 1 .0,  164 , 9 .294 ,  766 500,00
   1 .0, .9840, 9  17640,00,  45990
     ,       
         ?

----------


## .

> ( )  -   300   1%   ,         (-6%) ?






> ,     020, 040, 070  110.


        .      .

----------


## .

> ,


   ,        ? 
 ,         ,     ,   ?

----------


## 83

> ,        ?


 :Smilie: 

.020 0
.040 9840
.070 7800
.100 28350

.110 0
.111 164000
.112 294000
.113 766500

.130 0
.131 9840
.132 17640
.133 45990

----------


## .

140-143?

----------


## 83

> ,         ,     ,   ?



     6% 
       6%?

----------


## 83

> 140-143?


   2014.    ,    ?

----------


## .

> 6% 
>        6%?


   ,   .         , .  ,    . 




> 2014.    ,    ?


       , .

----------

.
, .      1  2015   15%
  18210501021011000110 ?   :      1  2015?
 ,            2014  (  ). 
   , ,     ,   1 . 
 ? 
    !

----------


## .

> ,            2014


  -?     ,    .

----------

> -?     ,    .


 .  .

----------


## sddw

?

----------


## .



----------


## kys

, .      .    110-143  ?    1- ,    ?
   0 (),   50,    21 (I )?

----------

,      .
   - 15%

1)   6 . 3      ( 6%      )
    6    3 ?   ,   3 (1,2,3  1,3,5 -  )?

2)     ,        ?          :Frown: 

3)    , ,    ,  ,    (   )

----------


## 2007

> 1)   6 . 3      ( 6%      )
>     6    3 ?   ,   3 (1,2,3  1,3,5 -  )?


3  - 1,2,3





> ,        ?


   ,     ,  .   ,

----------

! 
   .       ,     .
  -   ?  :Smilie: 

     (  )) :
3)    , ,    ,  ,    (   )

----------


## 2007

> -   ?


http://www.nalog.ru/rn77/program/all/nal_ul/





> , ,    ,  ,    (   )


   ,     )

----------


## 62

! 
 , ,      ?   15%.
020 -0
040 -0
050 -0
070 -2595
080 -0
090-0
100-0
110-2384
120-0

212-21100
213-21100
220-1200
221-2400
222-3800
223-39368
230-  ?   ,        .      .
240-0
241-0
242-17300
243-0
250-1200
251-2400
253-18268
272-2595
280 -211

     .     2595 .      .   ,       .   ?            211.    ?
        -18-28,    19-21

----------


## .

> ?   ,        .      .


   ,    .    ,    ,     .




> ?


    .

----------


## 62

.        ?             - 211    2595 ?         ...  .

----------


## .

,       .             ,     ((

----------


## 62

*.*, .            ? 
,         ?
        . :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ?


   .     
   .

----------


## 62

.  .  *.*,

----------

:    6%  2014        2013.        ( )  .    !

----------


## .

.   ,

----------


## margosha1973

!   - (15%). , ,     2     ,    (    1 ).       ,      .       ,        (      ), ,        2014    ,,,?

----------


## .

> (    1 )


        1 .     ?




> ,


    ,  .    ,     .




> ,        2014    ,,

----------


## margosha1973

1  2014     ,   ,      ( 2 ,    )    ....         2014 (     )   (   ).     -   ,          .....   ...    !!!!!)))))

----------

> .   ,


..    .    :      ( 2013, 2012, 2011)    67658, 80 .     .   ?  

.130  21161
.131 45082
.132  67851
.133  88771

.140  -
.141 45082
.142 67659
.143 67659

----------


## .

,  .          ,

----------

> ,  .          ,


   !!!

----------


## sea2211

,  -    (15% -). 
1.  .002        010,030,060,090 ?         
2.         .  :Wink:    ,   ?

----------


## sea2211

2  ,  :Embarrassment: .    ,        ?

----------

!           ? 1 .  20.05.2014.

----------


## 2007

> !           ? 1 .  20.05.2014.


 ,  20.05.14,       2014, 9  2014      2014

----------


## rm8

,  , ,

  6%

    / 
82 500,12	 / 82 500,12
82 500,12	 / 165 000,24
9 041,11	 / 174 041,35
*8 927,40*	 / 182 968,75


  :

          - 20727 . 
      , ..       ,             .      -,        ,     4          20727 .

   ,     20727     8927.40   ? 
,             2014 .(182 968,75 )     (20727),        20727     /  2015   *11685*,89 . (20727-8927,40)?

.

----------


## 2007

> ,             2014 .(182 968,75 )     (20727),        20727








> /  2015  11685,89 . (20727-8927,40)?


 ?
   182969-20727=162242        2014.   ,          2015

----------


## rm8

> ,             2014 .(182 968,75 )     (20727),        20727     /  2015   *11685*,89 . (20727-8927,40)?


 *11800*   11685





> ?
>    182969-20727=162242        2014.   ,          2015


      .       .     3  4          .

        143 .4_.2.1 : 20727  8927 ?
   110 .2_.1.1 : 11800 ?

----------


## 2007

> 143 .4_.2.1 : 20727  8927 ?


20727





> 110 .2_.1.1 : 11800 ?


 110   .   9    174041,    110  182969-20727-174041=11799

----------


## ..

. , ,    !  6%,  .      1 . 2014    (20728 ).        140?   , ..: 
. 140 - 5182
. 141 - 10364
. 142 - 15545
. 143 - 20728 ??

----------


## 2007

> 140?   , ..:
> . 140 - 5182
> . 141 - 10364
> . 142 - 15545
> . 143 - 20728 ??


140=141=142=143=20728  ,    130,131,132,133  ,  20728

----------


## ..

> 140=141=142=143=20728  ,    130,131,132,133  ,  20728


      :
130 - 11356
131 - 17447
132 - 20885
133 - 35501
..    , -,  ,   ?

----------


## 2007

> :
> 130 - 11356
> 131 - 17447
> 132 - 20885
> 133 - 35501
> ..    , -,  ,   ?


 
140 11356
141 17447
142 20728
143 20728

----------


## ..

> 140 11356
> 141 17447
> 142 20728
> 143 20728


   1 .     :
2 . - 6174 
3 . - 910
4 . - 0
(       ).       :
020 - 
040 - 
050 - 
070 - 157
080 - 
100 - 14616
110 - 
  :  , ,   14616 ?    7689 , ? ..       14616,      7689?

----------


## 2007

> ..       14616,      7689?

----------


## ..

> 


 !

----------


## serovai

,  6%  , ,      20728 .    " ".  : , 1.1  2.1
 2.1    110-111-112-113  .   140-143            143   20728?
   110-113,  " "   " "   (. ).     ?(

----------


## .

> 140-143            143   20728?


  .      ,

----------


## AR78

-.   ,  (6%)  .      2013 .   /  1  2014  35664,66.
        2014 .  . 
001-1
020-0
040-38855
050-0
070-47071
080-0
100-39511
110-0
 .3
101-1
102-2
110-518000
111-1242000
112-2026512
113-2685026
120-6
130-31080
131-74520
132-121591
133-161102
140-31080
141-35665
142-35665
143-35665

----------


## 2007

> ,  (6%)  .      2013 .   /  1  2014 35664,66.
>         2014 .  .

----------


## AR78

[QUOTE=2007;54494843][/QU
!

----------


## serovai

> .      ,


      )    20-40    100   1.1  130-133   2.1  ,    ,     ? 2014    .

----------


## 2007

> 20-40    100   1.1  130-133   2.1  ,    ,     ?


   .    ,    -    .

----------


## serovai

> .    ,    -    .


  ,

----------

, ,   

101 - 1
102 - 2
110 - 1690710
111 - 2109000
112 - 3414560
113 - 3639980

120 - 6

130 - 101443
131 - 126540
132 - 204874
133 - 218399


     -     
140 - 34635
141 - -
142 - 17238
143 - 54126

140-143 - 1%   9 + ,  
?

----------


## 2007

> -     
> 140 - 34635
> 141 - -
> 142 - 17238
> 143 - 54126


  ?
    1,2,3,4 ?

----------

2014   51813 .   20728    . ,  31145 - 1%.   4-    15  2254  (1%)   14

----------

> ?
>     1,2,3,4 ?


  :
140 - 34635 -  1 
141 - -
142 - 17238 -  2  3
143 - 54126

----------


## 2007

> :
> 140 - 34635 -  1 
> 141 - -
> 142 - 17238 -  2  3
> 143 - 54126


 ** 1   34635, **  3   17238,   
140 34635
141 34635
142 51873
143 51873

----------

> ** 1   34635, **  3   17238,   
> 140 34635
> 141 34635
> 142 51873
> 143 51873


  ,  ?
140 -
141 34635
142 51873
143 51873

----------


## 2007

> ,  ?
> 140 -
> 141 34635
> 142 51873
> 143 51873

----------

> 


!

----------


## 551

! , ,       14 .    15  1%   ?    230 ,    .       1%,   2014  15%                1%   15%   4 .   ? , .

----------


## .

> 7.3.    220 - 223         , ,  ,  ,   ,   346.16 .
> **           ,    ,    .

----------


## 551

,  .              220  223,  230?

----------


## .

223.

----------

, , ,

 15%  .    .   1%.   ,  020, 040, 050, 070, 080, 100, 110.  ? !

----------


## gellena

!
, ,   !
   6%  

1.   ,      140-143?   ,  ,     ?
        ,   ?

2. 020, 040, 070, 100 -           (   )?
  050, 080, 090, 110 -  ?

----------


## 551

> 223.


  !

----------


## .

> 020, 040, 050, 070, 080, 100, 110.  ?


   -,    ?

----------


## .

> 1.   ,      140-143?   ,  ,     ?


      ?




> 2. 020, 040, 070, 100 -           (   )?


     .      .
   ,   .       200  .

----------


## gellena

> ?



,  !
            ,   -   -       414  143 ?

----------


## gellena

*.*, ,   050, 080, 110 -  ?     ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   -   -       414  143 ?


141,142,143

----------


## gellena

> 141,142,143


, !
   25      -       141   143 ?
 142?

----------


## 2007

> 142?


  142  ,     01.01.14  30.09.14.    ,    .      141,   142 (  )

----------


## 2007

> 050, 080, 110 -  ?     ?


 .   ,     ,    1 ;   9  ,       ..

----------


## gellena

> 142  ,     01.01.14  30.09.14.    ,    .      141,   142 (  )


, ,  .    143    , .. 20727 ?

----------

,   .  2014    15%   1%.  1    .     13372 ( 1%).       14500 .    .   ,     ,        :
240 - 84379
241 - 63524
242 - ----
243 - 63523


270 -12657
271 - 9529
272 ------
273 - 9528

280 - 13372.
     14500,  9529 ?    13372?        13372.  ,   ?            ,    ?     ,     14500?   - ?   .

----------


## AR78

> -.   ,  (6%)  .      2013 .   /  1  2014  35664,66.
>         2014 .  . 
> 001-1
> 020-0
> 040-38855
> 050-0
> 070-47071
> 080-0
> 100-39511
> ...


   ,         35664,66?     ,     35664,66 ?

----------


## .

> ,


     ?      15%.




> 14500?


   .    ,    .  ,           .      13372.        ,      ,       -      :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,         35664,66?


    ? .   040, 070  100     ,    133

----------


## Marrry

,               (   )     .   ,    ,   ?

----------


## .

.      .  . 
         .   ,

----------

> 020, 040, 050, 070, 080, 100, 110.  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  .
> 
> ...


   ,   2014      ...     -  ?!
 2013    -    2014 1%   .  ...

----------


## .

**,    -    .   ,   .  -     ,   
 -     ,   .    .

----------


## Olanik

,        . 
       " ". 
   6% (),      ,   " "  "",    ,       "  - ,    ".   ,   15%.    ,       " " -  2,       - 1.
     ,     ,   "2"  .
 ,     ?

----------

> **,    -    .   ,   .  -     ,   
>  -     ,   .    .


  :Frown: 
..   "",    ?! ? ...

----------


## AR78

-.   12          6%   .         ?

----------


## .

2012 ?

----------


## AR78

2013 .

----------


## .

2013      . , ,     2013

----------

6%

1)            -    ?    ?

2)     4    ?  10, 30, 60  90?      ?     4,    ?

3)  3  "   ( )"  130, 131, 132, 133...   ,               ?
     ?  ?

----------


## Yusini

!
      2014.,    ,   )).
     2014.,  31.08.2014   ,  01/09/2014    ( ).,     ,     .    , ..    . .
      2014. (""+1%).
:    4 . ,    01/09/2014,     4. ,           4  ,    4  . ,           5182.
 :
 (  )
                                               1. -345000	2. -230000	3.- 420000	4. -0
 , , 	1 .-	0	2. -0               3. -22496	4. 5182

                                      	2. -20700	3.- 13800	4-2704

.

----------


## _

!   !   , 6% ,  .   1 . 127 200,  2 . 152 629,  3 . 125 912, 4 . 129 205    534946 .        ,      2014 . 20 727,53 + 1 %   300 000 .  2 350 .       1 000   1,2,3 .
    - 534 946*6% = 32 097 .       32 097 - 20727,53-2350-1000-1000-1000 = 6020 .
              ?

----------


## scarlett19

!

[QUOTE= ;54495905]  6%
2)     4    ?  10, 30, 60  90?      ?     4,    ?
,    3   . 4.2. : *" , "  "    010     ,      030, 060, 090        (   ).
          ,    030, 060, 090  .
http://www.consultant.ru/document/co...?frame=9#p1648
 , 1992-2015*

    ,    . * 1.1  1.2     1            ,      ,  ,               .*      ?
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/413904/

           .  :Wink:

----------

, ..     ,   .   6%  ,    2014        ,   \      100 ..       , ,   ,   .        .
  -      ?       ?

----------


## saigak

. 
.

----------


## .

** ,      .        




> ,               ?


       .   .

----------


## .

> 4  ,


.           4 ,    



> ?


    ?      ,     :Frown:  
    -   ,   ,     .  ,     " ".   ,       .

----------


## .

> .


     ?



> -      ?


 .     -?        .

----------

.
      110 (   )     ,           (         14 )?




> ** ,      .        
>        .   .

----------


## Yusini

[QUOTE=.;54495973].           4 ,    
  ,   ,        ,  ))).

      ()   (  .    )    ,        ,  1%           2015.,    2014.            (  )    +,  ,  ,  ,         .
        ?

----------


## .

> 110 (   )     ,           (         14 )?


 .

----------


## .

> ,  ,         .


      .       .     ,

----------


## Yusini

> .       .     ,


!       ,          .

----------

.    15 %  2014    3        ,         ,       .       2014.          ,   ,        .            ,  ,         ,              ,       ( ?)           3 ,      .       110            3 ( )    120     (1%  ).    (-)    ( -)     -,           110   120,     .     ,      ? .             ,          ,           ,   .

----------


## Nixi

:Dezl:   ....   6%  ,       



(01-03 )  3  - 25 900
(04-06 )  6  - 36 800
(07-09 )  9  - 26 960
(10-12 )  12  - 39 890
   = 129 550

...


(01-03 )  3  - 25 900
(01-06 )  6  - 62 700
(01-09 )  9  - 89 660
(01-12 )  12  - 129 550


 :
110 -  25 900
111 - 62 700
112 - 89 660
113 - 129 550

130 - 1554
131 - 3762
132 - 5380
133 - 7773

140 - 0
141 - 0
142 - 0
143 - 7773

 ?

   020 - 110   ...  :Cray: 

020 - 1554
040 - 2208
070 - 1618
(050  080 -  ,    ( "")  )

100 -  _( )
110 - 5380 ????         7773 !!!

, ,    ....



  :    ,      ,    ?
        . Exel   ,   .

----------


## .

> ,


   ?   ,

----------


## .

> ?


 ,        ,         .    ,    .

----------


## .

> 110 - 5380 ????         7773 !!!


      5380.           1.

----------


## Nixi

,    ( )    - 7773

  110 - 5380 !

  ?

----------


## Nixi



----------


## Yusini

> ?   ,


 ,          ,      ).    -  ( ) ,    .
!

----------


## .

> 110 - 5380 !
> 
>   ?


 .     
+1554
+2208
+1618

-5380

   0

----------

> ,        ,         .    ,    .


    ?         2014  (1%  )         ,   .      ?   ""     .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nixi

, 

143 - 7773,   
100 - ()
110 - 5380

          ?

   !!!!!

----------


## .

> ,


 ,   

**,        .   .     ,       .

----------


## Nixi

.,   ! :Wow:

----------


## scarlett19

[QUOTE=.;54496002]     ?
    , . ,  .     :
1)   1.1.       010, ..   .  ,    030, 060, 090   http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/413904/.  ?

----------


## Olesya1408

,     (((


   :
1  14 - - ,   5181
2  14 - - ,   5181 
3  14 -  75800,   5181
4  114 -  117700,   5181 
    ,       :


 2.1
 110: 0
 111:0
 112: 75800
 113: 193500
 130: 0 
 131: 0
 132: 4550
 133: 11610
 140: 0
 141: 0
 142: 5181
 143: 10362

    0   140  141.       ,        1  2 -    .

      1.1
 070: 0
 080: 631
 100: 617

   -   ((((      0  ,     617

----------

, ,         1%  .  2014   , ..         1%   2015 . 
     -      0,        .    ?   - ?

, ,    ,    ,         ?

----------


## .

> ?


    .        :Wink:    -   .

----------


## .

*Olesya1408*,

----------


## .

> -      0,        .    ?   - ?


     ,    (  ,       ),       . 




> ?


       ,       .   .

----------

> ,    (  ,       ),       . 
> 
>        ,       .   .


...       15%    , ..  .     . 

, ,  ,    ...     .      (   ,      ).   ,     - ? 
      (    30 ,     3 ).    ???

 ?

----------


## .

> ...       15%    , ..  .


     ,       .   ,      -?      ?    




> (    30 ,     3 ).    ???


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=534529
 ,

----------

020-040-070-100    2.1   -   ?

----------

> 020-040-070-100    2.1   -   ?


  -  .       ,   .

----------

,   .      .          ,                  1%.   100/110  "0",   120     1%     .  !!! :Wow:

----------


## Pchela_2011

,        010, 030, 060, 090 -  .
,   .        ?
   ?

----------


## mvf

*Pchela_2011*,       ?

_ , "  "    010     ,      030, 060, 090        (   ).
          ,    030, 060, 090  ._

----------


## Pchela_2011

> ?


   ,     )
   !

----------


## Pchela_2011

140-143       ?
     ,  )

----------


## 2007

> 140-143

----------

?    2014   10000    .
       /   ?

----------

> ?


http://www.klerk.ru/tools/penalty/

----------

, ,  ,    020      ?
-       "  ".     ?
  : .130-.140 .2.1  4516 - 5565= -1049

----------


## .

> -       "  ".


      1 ?     .   4516,        4516,    5565.

----------

,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

1 ?   .

----------


## .

140      130  .

----------

,         2015  (  ),  ))

----------

> 140      130  .


    ?    :
110 - 75269
111 - 88172
140 - 5565
141 - 11131
    130  131??

----------


## .

> 130  131??


      .  - -   ))  130 4516   140 4516
  -   100 ,        100 .     110  120.

----------

!!!!    ,       =))
 !!    ,  130=140,  131=141  :Wow: 
  020  040   ,  ?!

----------


## .

.

----------

, !  :Embarrassment: 
  ,  ,        2014 .    143 ,  133!
   .   ,  -      ??

----------


## .



----------

?

----------


## saigak

.

----------

, .  saigak!!! :Wow:

----------

> ,   .      .          ,                  1%.   100/110  "0",   120     1%     .  !!!


,     " ",  ,  .     :Wow:    ,    (   ) ,   ,      120 -     ,      :Wow:        280,             .       15%,            .          - , ..         :Wow:

----------

(  )   2014 ...  ,  ...   ...       ",5"          +1 ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 77

.    :  6%  .  2014.       20370 .              14.12.2015      .        ?       ?
 :
110 -584199  130-35052
111 -130776  130-78467
112-1554567 130-93274
113-2010142 130-120608
120-6%
140-0 (...   )
141-20728
142-30932
143 33400
  1.1.
020-35052
040-22687
070-4603
100-24866
   .              24109 .-   ?  .

----------


## .

.     .    ?       ?   .   -

----------


## 77

.       ?         .

----------


## 2007

> ?


87208   .

----------


## 77

. ..    120608-   33400=87208.           .  .

----------


## 77

.  2014.      4.2013. ..          2014 ?

----------


## .

, .    .       4  2013 ,   2013 .     ,  4

----------


## 77

,      2013. .     .  . ..     2014      2014.?

----------


## .

,

----------


## 77

.      2013   2014   ? ..      ,       ?

----------


## 77

.         ,    .    ,  . ?

----------


## 2007

> ,  . ?

----------


## Alm

,     .
    ,           .
 ? (1 -            )
   ?   ,  , ?  ?

----------


## 2007

> (1 -


 
   50?

----------


## 2007

> 1 -


      2 .  110  120

----------


## Alm

> 2 .  110  120


  280  

 1    -  1,    .      *.ert .
 .

  50,     0

----------


## 2007

*Alm*,              -.         )

----------


## zak1c

> 


 ?

----------


## Alm

> ?


 ,     .  2014    . 
    -  2014  ,   .       ,   ()    ,       .
    , - 100%  -   ,     ,   ,    .  .
     ,      ,         : " ,   ".  ,   .
.

----------


## Alm

,   2015  ,  -  2014

----------


## Mamikino

.  :   6%  ,    ,       . 
C :  2015        2014     :
 2.1
110 92150       130 5529
111 153550     131 9213
112 244250     132 14655
113 284850     133 17091
120 6
140  ( )
141  ( )
142  ( )
143 17091
 1.1
020=5529 
040=3684
070=5442

100=
110=

     110        17091    5529+3684+5442=14655+ .           !
: C    "     "      :
110 0     130 0
111 0     131 0
112 0     132 0
113 284850     133 17091
120 6
140  ( )
141  ( )
142  ( )
143 17091
 1.1
020=0 
040=0
070=0

100=
110=17091

     "     ".         ?

----------


## .

> :


, .    ,      ,   ?
            110. 
         ,

----------


## Mamikino

..          110     17081,     ?        ?

----------

! 1. ,  143     ,         ?     .
2.   1  3    .  4  .      143   100%     133.     1%   4 .

----------

> 143     ,


.



> 1  3    .  4  .      143   100%    133


.     -  ,         1 ,    /   1 ,      ,   50%.      ,   .

----------

> .
> 
> .     -  ,         1 ,    /   1 ,      ,   50%.      ,   .


   .  1.                143,               143   ?   ,        . 
2.          ,      ,     143      ?          50%    1% .              ?

----------


## 2007

> 1.              143,              143   ?   ,       .








> 2.          ,      ,     143      ?


.     ,      .




> ?


.  1%   2016.

----------


## Makc-777

1%
1.    .,       
2.  1%  2015.       ?
3.   2016   1%  2015.      4 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


,     .



> 2016   1%  2015.      4 ?


,    .  ,  ,     .    ?

----------


## 2007

> 1%
> 1.    .,


  ,   . (   6%).  ,     .





> 1%  2015.       ?


   2015 .





> 2016   1%  2015.      4 ?


. -,     4 ,    . -,    2015     ,   31.12.15

----------

, ,       2015?
    ,    2014?

----------


## mvf

(   0%/).

----------

.  6%.
!

----------


## C

! , ,     2015,   ,   3  -  ?    ?

----------


## 2007

.              -.

----------

> ?    ?


 ,  .   .        " " (    "tester"),    ,  .   .

----------


## Makc-777

> , 6%.  ,     .
>    2015 .
> . -,     4 ,    . -,    2015     ,   31.12.15


  2015.    2014.
    1% 5000

  5000   ?
  1,2,3  ,     5181,88
    5181,88  4

----------


## .

,    2015 ,   2015

----------


## Makc-777

2015.    2014.
    1% 5000
   5000   ?
  1,2,3  ,     5181,88
    5181,88  4 



> ,    2015 ,   2015


     2015. (" 4 ")    5181,88  5000  ?

----------


## .

.     .

----------


## Makc-777

> .     .


 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  ,  ,       .

----------


## kuzmina.g

!     ,   -          ? 
-6%, ,  .   (    ),     .
  .     .    ,       50%   .      ?     ,    50%?     ,    ,       ?

----------


## .

> ,    50%?


  ,     50%. ..     50%  ,       
       .     ,

----------


## kuzmina.g

,  .     .    2 ,   .             ( ..   . )        1%   300 ?
 ( 2.0000002 - 300000)1%

----------


## .

> ,  .     .


   , , .          ,   .

----------


## kuzmina.g

.
         .          ?

----------

! ::nyear:: 
 ,  ,      ( -),    ,      -    -.
   . 
  -  ?   03010013.   ?      ?
!

----------


## .

** ,    ,     .    .

----------

! :yes:

----------

,     ,     ,  . :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    " "

----------


## tyrexxx

., ,      ,    2015    (,   2015  ),     ? 0  1?

----------


## .

0 .

----------


## deadline

.
        6%  .
      2015 ( 4        4 . + 1%     300000):

  :
020: 0
040: 0
070: 626

100: 1311

110: 65469
111: 173613
112: 288691
113: 423953

120: 6

130: 3928
131: 10417
132: 17321
133: 25437

140: 3928
141: 10417
142: 16695
143: 23500

 ,         1311 . (    1937.     3 .  626 .)?
        ,    ?
!

----------


## .

> ,         1311 .




    ,

----------


## .*

,       ? 

     , ,  ,  4   3,  143 ,    .
     110   " "-  ,   (    )-     ,                " " ?  ?

----------


## .

* .**,     ,          ?   ?

----------


## .*

> * .**,     ,          ?   ?


  ,          ,        -    ,,    "",,   .
  ,,!

----------


## .

* .**,     ?       ?
     .         .   110

----------


## .*

,  ,  , ,6%.
- , - ,        . 

 110    ,    (  ,  100    )- , ,     .
 ,      ,       2016   , ,    1 .

----------


## .

> , ,     .


.     ,     ,  .          133  143  2.1.    143      133




> ,      ,


    .    ,     ,     .         .    ,

----------


## 2007

> , ,     .


.   .      .
110  ,   9    ,   .   .




> ,  4   3,  143 ,    .


 143       133?

----------


## .*

> .   .      .
> 110  ,   9    ,   .   .
> 
>  143       133?



,  143    133. , ,        ,     .    ,  ,   ,     "110",    ( )     ,     ,    . 

 .

*2007*,

----------


## 2007

> ,  ,   ,     "110


 .           .    .
      110          ,       .    )

----------


## .*

> .           .    .
>       110          ,       .    )



,     , .  :Smilie: ) ,  , ,   .

----------


## saigak

.       ,      . .    4 ,         ,       "".

----------

6%      
101 1
102 2
110 0 
111 25300
112 108793
113 204142
120 6
131 1518
132 6528
133 12248
140 0
141 0
142 0
143 12248 
040 1518
070 5010 
   100  110

----------


## .

> 100  110


     .

----------


## jiura

.., !
   2015 .     6 %  .
     (18610,8 + 3650,58)      2015 . 
   114 . .  ,    .

   ?
1.    6%
130-2340
140-4350
150-6090
160-6840

2. :
140-143 -         130,140,150,160


3. , ,  1.1    (020-110),      ...

    ??? 
    140-143     : 22261???

----------


## yante

> ,     ,     ,  .


      xls-...

----------


## .

+.

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------

-   ,   - ,  !!!
      :

 	1 	1 	9 	
 	139800	209800	339800	629800
  	8388	12588	20388	37788
      ()     (, , ),  ..    	5565	11203	18305	27507
 	5565	11203	18305	27507
   / 	2823	1385	2083	10281
  	-	2823	2823	3521
    ( + )   ( - )	2823	-1438	-740	6760

    :
001  1
020  2823
050  1438
070  698
100  8198

110  139800
111  209800
112  339800
113  629800

120 6

130 8388
131 12588
132 20388
133 37788

140 5565
141 11203
142 18305
143 27507

..     8198
    37788-27507-2823-698 = 6760
   !!!

 :
   100   ,        ,      ( )         .

..    8198,   6760.
   ?
, !!!
,     ,   8198.

----------


## saigak

? :Embarrassment:

----------


## yante

> +.


  , , +   Excel  ...
http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1152017.htm -    ,      xls...

----------


## .

-

----------


## .

> ..     8198
>     37788-27507-2823-698 = 6760
>    !!!


  :Smilie:       .       .           ,       ,    .       -  ,     ,

----------

> .       .           ,       ,    .       -  ,     ,


..          100: 8198?
           ?
 !

----------


## 2007

> ..         100: 8198?
>            ?


      10281  ,        .

----------

..,  !
              2015 .     6 %  .
        12.12.2015.
   204142 .  ,    .


131 1518
132 6528
133 12249

 :
141-143 -         131,132,133


 ,   1.1      (020-110),      ...,
         143      110         .

                .

----------


## 2007

> :
> 141-143 -         131,132,133


.      .    140, 141, 142  0.   143 = 12249





> 143      110


   .      ,        .
  ,

----------


## deadline

.
        ?     2015   ,      .

----------


## 2007

> ?


.     .

----------


## deadline

> .     .


!

----------

+  ().     .         ,     .

----------


## 2007

> ,     .


  ,  1.1  2.1          .

----------


## jiura

.., !
   2015 .     6 %  .
     (18610,8 + 3650,58)      2015 .
   114 . .  ,    .

   ?
1.    6%
130-2340
140-4350
150-6090
160-6840

2. :
140-143 -         130,140,150,160????


3. , ,  1.1    (020-110),      ...

    ???
    140-143     : 22261        2015 .???

----------


## .

> 140-143 -         130,140,150,160????







> , ,  1.1    (020-110)


,    .

----------

2015    ?     ?    ?

----------


## .

> ?    ?


 ,   .       ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  .       ,    .

----------

,      ?

----------


## .

.    ,   ? 
    -    .        2016.

----------

?! :Smilie: 
       2014.        .  1 . 2015        -  .      020 .1      ? (  ).

----------


## 2007

> 020 .1      ? (  ).


.      .   .
    1 ,   .

----------

> .      .   .
>     1 ,   .


   ,      2014    (   ""),    .   1.1    -   .       -  !   " "  ,     -  ! ,  ...

----------


## .

> .


  " "?      .    -   
     .    http://www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/,     ,

----------


## Lubov_Luneva

! , ,   


> 


 ?           ?   !

----------


## 2007

> ?


 ,     9           .
  - 3 .    .    1    ,   ,         /.   ,   ..

----------


## Lubov_Luneva

! !

----------

!

----------

,          230  2.2.     15%.               ?    .

----------


## .

.       ,       .    ,...  **

----------

, ,  ,     ,      ?

----------


## astup

.   1  1%     300000        (6%)?   ,      ?

----------


## 2007

> 1  1%     300000        (6%)?


 1  2015  2016?



> ,      ?


   1  2015,    140.

----------


## astup

,      1%  ?

----------


## astup

1  2015.
 , !

----------

> 1%  ?


 :Yes:

----------


## mirsolnca

!        . (  )
     , :
1.   15    (6%)   1%.     2015           1 .15?  , ..      14 .      ,   -    ,    1.1. ,   .

 1 . = 1269143
 2 . = 567331
 3 . = 826278
 4 . = 465203 (  3127954)

   (6%  1%  2014 ) = 93746. -  
 :
   = 76149
  = 34040
  = 49577
             22261,38 .

,     3127954*6%= 187677,25,    ( ) 159765,55.   ( 6%) 27911 . ,    (300 , 1%) = 28279,54.

..  4    ,    : 27911 - 22261,38 = 5650,32 -   (6%) .

   ?       300.     1 ?    ,      ?!       ,             1%.  , ,       .

 !    !

----------


## 2007

> (6%  1%  2014 ) = 93746. -


1%     ?





> 300.     1 ?

----------


## .

> 1 .15?







> ..  4    ,    : 27911 - 22261,38 = 5650,32 -   (6%) .


  4   ,      .    ,   6%,  ,    ,    ,         . 




> 1%.


  !       .      




> , ,       .


       .    ,       100/110  ,

----------


## mirsolnca

,  :
   3127954
 6% = 187677.
 1%  300. = 28280


  :159766
 1%  2014    24997,09
 6%  2014    68749 . 
       22261,38. 
:  2015   275772,93 . . 
... ...             ?          4    .   ?               4 .15? 

 1%.   2015   28280,      2014  24997,09, ..   4  ?

----------


## .

> 6%  2014    68749 .


        2015   .   .      
    .  ,         
        ,  ,  ? 



> 1%.   2015   28280,      2014  24997,09, ..   4  ?


     2014       2015 ,    ?

----------


## mirsolnca

.   30,   5     . 
  ,      ,       ...    ,  -. 
      .   .

----------


## .

,  . ,    2014        2015   .     ,   ** 2015 .

----------


## 2007

> .


http://www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/

----------


## mirsolnca

, .      1    .   -     ( + ) 5650
    ..    . 
     1 . 1%  300 .   ,     1 ,       ? 
           ?

----------


## 2007

> ,     1 ,       ?








> ?


,

----------


## mirsolnca

5650 . -  ,  .     ,   6%=   .      ,      .  ,     5650 ,  1%  300  , 28280 .? 
 ,   28280 .   ,    , ( 6% = 60 ),   1     60 ,  60 000-28280 = 31720 . ? 
,           4 .      ,       4 .?   ,  )  ,  =)

----------


## 2007

> ,   28280 .  ,    , ( 6% = 60 ),   1     60 ,  60 000-28280 = 31720 . ?








> ,       4 .?


            1 ,   9 .      .     ,    ,   .       ,        .

----------


## mirsolnca

!

    ,   . 
     6%  ,         .        ? 
 - ,   ,    ,  .     !

----------


## mirsolnca

28 . - 1% ,       1     ,      ? 
,          6%      .   ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   .
>      6%  ,         .        ?


,      100           6000.  3   6000=18000.     400*6%=24000
    25000,    .    24000-24000=0
 0,       18000.    .
    -   18000  . ,        0 .      18000   .

----------


## 2007

> 28 . - 1% ,       1     ,      ?







> ,          6%      .   ?


 .     2 ,   ( )  .    6 ,   6%,   ,   01.01.16  30.06.16.     .

----------


## mirsolnca

!!!    ! !

----------


## mirsolnca

..   ,   5000 .   2015 . (          )
  28000 - 1%  2015 . 
,   1 . 100 . -  6%.6000 .    . 
 2 . 100 .  6%. (    200 ,    12000 . )  ..    28000,      ? 
     ,         ? 
 , ,  3 .   500 . (   9  700 ,    42000)  42000-28000   1  = 14000 .  ? ,   .  . 
,       1%   ,    ? (         .?) 




> .     2 ,   ( )  .    6 ,   6%,   ,   01.01.16  30.06.16.     .

----------


## mirsolnca

! 
 300     392 1 02 02140 06 1200 160 
 6%  18210501011011000110   .    ?       1 % . 
   ,    ?

----------

!          (22261  38 ),    9  (        .             )        ,      . 070,  ,        . 100.  "     6%",      ,       "   "      ,    . 100.                ,      " ",      . 100.   (    6%       . )      ,    . 100.
-    . 070   . 100    ,   : . 100+1 ? (  +100 ,      ,      " ,  ...")         -    ?

----------


## mirsolnca

,       .     !    . 
   ,  1     1 . .         100 ,   99, ..     1 . . 

-   ,   .

----------


## .

**,    .             .    ""   ,   .    .

----------

> -   ,   .


-   ?   . 100     (  !!)         ?

----------


## mirsolnca

, -    .    : 
www.klerk.ru/tools/ep/

----------


## .

> . 100     (  !!)         ?


.

----------

> **,    .             .    ""   ,   .    .


  ,     ,  ...   , ,     .   29796,66.    22261,38.  7535,28.  7535.    : 29796,66    29797     22261,38.  7535,62. ,      7536.  ((  ,    ?

----------

> .


  . 100      ,     1 . , ?        ?

----------


## .

> 29796,66.


   ,    29797 .     .        22261,38,    7536. 
       .      ...

----------

> ,    29797 .     .        22261,38,    7536. 
>        .      ...


  -    ()   ,         ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


.  !

----------

> 


,   .          (22261  38 )  ,     1%   300000    2470  15 .   2015    24731  53 .   . 143  24732, ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


,   )!

----------


## ***

, !
   1%   300.   1 . 2015 ,       1%    2015 (      2015 ),   ?

----------


## Olua

140-143 .     ,       1,5 , ,      ,   .      ,          ?     ?

----------


## .

,     .    ,    .          .

----------


## .

> ?


   . ,   ...

----------


## Olua

,   ( )    ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   ( )    ?


,   ,

----------


## Olua

! , , ,      ,   . :Smilie:             .

----------


## .

.       .    ,

----------


## ***

> . ,   ...


  !

    2016       , .. 1%  2014  ?

----------


## Botli

15%.  2015     ,   4-     .     -    ?    ?

----------


## 2007

.      ,         .
       .

----------


## mirsolnca

!
 300     392 1 02 02140 06 1200 160
 6%  18210501011011000110   .    ?       1 % .
   ,    ?

----------


## mirsolnca

> ,   5000 .   2015 . (          )
>   28000 - 1%  2015 .
> ,   1 . 100 . -  6%.6000 .   .
>  2 . 100 .  6%. (    200 ,    12000 . )  ..    28000,      ?
>      ,         ?
>  , ,  3 .   500 . (   9  700 ,    42000)  42000-28000   1  = 14000 .  ? ,   .  .
> ,       1%   ,    ? (         .?)


 -    ?   ?

----------


## .

> 1 % .


     ,     1%.

----------


## .

> ,       1%   ,    ?


     .      .   ,   1%      .   -       ?     ,  .

----------


## mirsolnca

> .      .   ,   1%      .   -       ?     ,  .


  16   1 %  15 . 
  17 .   16 .           .      100  (1%) ,      1 ,  9 ,          100     ?

----------


## .

> 100  (1%) ,      1 ,  9 ,          100     ?

----------


## mirsolnca

!

----------


## katsik

!
,       6%?
    ,     ,        

  (      )
                               1       2     3    4       
                       2000     300   2000   400       4700
                         40       80      30     40         190
6%               120      18     120     24         282
                           80        9       60      


            ( ),       12 .
    ,       8 .

 ?
  ,          ,    ""?


   . 
     (

----------


## 77

.    2015   1%   2014.       2015.?(  6%).

----------


## 77

-     , ..  .

----------


## .

*77*,    ,         ???       -     ,    .



> ,       8 .


  " "?

----------


## 77

,       2014.,   2015.    ,    .

----------


## katsik

> " "?


 ,  6%    (4700* 6% = 282)      50%     141 .          - 149 .  ,      8 .

----------


## .

*katsik*,      .        ? 



> ( ),       12 .


   ?                ,     .
         1 .    ?

----------


## katsik

> *katsik*,      .        ? 
> 
>    ?                ,     .
>          1 .    ?


   ,   )))
           50%    ?

1 2 3 4 
80    0    49  12

     9  1- ,        12-9=3, ?

----------


## .

> 50%    ?


.     .   ,  2,3  4 .  1 , 9   .     2  3 ?   1        ,  ,   ,     9 ? 




> 9  1- ,        12-9=3, ?


        ,    (50%  )   ,      .       .     ,        .

----------


## katsik

> 1        ,  ,   ,     9 ?


      ,      -    .   .   ,  ,          10  




> ,    (50%  )   ,      .


    4700*6%=282,  50%=141,    - 149.       ,    8.     -           ""?

----------


## .

> -           ""?


        2016 ,

----------


## katsik

!
   )))

----------

, ,
  6%  ,  .   2015   1%    2014,  300.. 
     ?  2.1   140? ..      ,   1    1%?

----------


## .

> ..      ,   1    1%?

----------


## hiker

2,1 

"  ,   

()     
 ( ),  
 3.1  346.21   
 ,   
   ()   
(   ):"

   -      , ,     ?

----------


## .

*hiker*,       



> "  ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## hiker

> *hiker*,


  :Smilie:   ,      ""   ,          . . ,

----------


## .

:Smilie:    ,

----------

!

----------

6309-6311                           ..,       230 .   ,            .  1   230   ,     , ,    ,      ,      ,     ,        .  . ?

----------


## alexVRN

. -.
       ( 273)- *4554* 
       (  1%)  (. 280 ) - *4810* .

   ?

----------


## alexVRN

. . -.
  31.12.2015
    "  . ."  "24"?

----------


## 2007

> "  . ."  "24"?


      .
        50.
  34 .

----------


## .

> ,        .  . ?


    ,     .          




> . . -.
>   31.12.2015


   ?      ?




> ?


     1   100-120?

----------

.    .   6%  
110 1.366.643
111 2.555.911
112 4.003.151
113 5.958.468

130 81.999
131 153.355
132 240.189
133 357.508

140 40.999
141 76.677
142 120.094
143 178.754
 4        3  4    130.600.   ,         143     143   357.508     133?

----------


## alexVRN

*2007*, .
,             .    . , -.

----------


## .

> .

----------


## .

> ,         143


.     357508,        178754,   130600?

----------


## 2007

> .    .


     9  = 0,

----------

> .     357508,        178754,   130600?


,  .   143    309354? ( 178754 (50%  +) +130600  )      48154,     76.677.    2016?

----------


## .

> 143    309354?







> 2016?

----------

!

----------


## Ren30

.    .
  , .       .
     2015 .     ,    2016. 
   ,    ( .  )   25  2016 .    ,    30 ,      -.   ?? 
   2015   ?

----------


## .

> ,    ( .  )   25  2016 .


-      ,   .      




> 2015   ?


   ,      ,

----------

, .
     6%.

   :
1- -           56780
 -   58070
9- -   795

  .
 4-    ,      ,  -  38535.

     115645( )-38535(  )=77110 

    ,     - 115645 .        38535 .
    . 

    - 115645  77110?

 -     -   ,      , .. 30  (4    ),         .   ?

!

----------


## .

> 77110?


     ,        ,     .

----------

*.*,    .

  , ,   .

----------


## .

**,    ,            .    77 .

----------

,   (6%)  .
  .     .   2014     1 . 2015 ,  2016 .   .      2014 .     2015 ? 100%?

----------


## .

> 2014 .     2015 ?


.
     ,   .

----------

> .
>      ,   .


   ,    .

----------

.
      .
   (-).     2015 .
 270 -
 271 287
 272 11950
 273 3322
 280 4613

:
  1.2      
     110,     120  (   -)   4613
  ,    3 ,  ,

----------

> 


  :     ,           .        -   ,     .       -      .



> 3 ,  ,


    -  ,  ,  .  1 ., , 9   !
    . ,       ,    9 ,     4- .  .   ,  , ,    .    .

----------


## .

> 1.2


  1.2    ,      .       .

----------


## 2007

040=287
070=11663
110=7337

----------


## 2007

> :     ,


  ,           .))

----------

,

----------

120   (   -)   4613

----------


## 2007

> 120   (   -)   4613


 ?     .  120 ,    280 ,   272.
      .
        4613     (  )

----------

> ?     .  120 ,    280 ,   272.
>       .
>         4613     (  )


     ,     ,        (-) (    )

----------


## 2007

> ,


  ,  ,    9 .         .




> (-) (    )


   .     ,  4613,   .          2016

----------

> ,  ,    9 .         .


        ?

----------


## curio

, ,     ,   100 .   ,    5 ,      ,              ,        ( ,    ),          , ,      ,   ,         . 
..                              ?
               ?

----------


## .

> ,         .


-     .       15%,      6%    
     ,     ?

----------


## curio

> -     .       15%,      6%    
>      ,     ?


,    15%
 ,   ,     ,    ,     ,    10    .     ,  1000-2000 .,  ,    .
.,    .   -  ?

----------


## Bee_Maja

> , .
>      6%.
> 
>    :
> 1- -           56780
>  -   58070
> 9- -   795
> 
>   .
> ...





> ,        ,     .


 , ,    ,     1  2 ,   ,     ,  . .       ,     ,            ?

----------


## saigak

> ,    15%
>  ,   ,     ,    ,     ,    10    .     ,  1000-2000 .,  ,    .
> .,    .   -  ?


.  ,

----------


## saigak

> , ,    ,     1  2 ,   ,     ,  . .       ,     ,            ?


    ....
     ,      .  ,            .           .

----------


## .

> .,    .   -  ?


.       ,   .    . , ,       5 ,     .

----------


## curio

> .       ,   .    . , ,       5 ,     .


. .  saigak

----------

> ?


 !
    .  ,     (-)  ,      ...
         ?
 ,       ,    .

----------


## .



----------


## Lubov_Luneva

!      .   !

   ( 6%),        5565,35 .     2015       300 . . ( 2014 )   3547,5 .

   :

1 : 186785
: 479857
9 : 690646
: 11017590

020 2094
040 12019
050 ------
070 7083
080 ------
100 14051 
110 ------

110 186785
111 479857
112 690646
113 1017590
120 6

130 11207
131 28791
132 41439
133 61055

140 9113
141 14678
142 20243
143 25808

----------


## Lubov_Luneva

!

----------


## .

*Lubov_Luneva*,

----------


## Fary

.    ,  , .    6%  .

 2015   :

27.04. 3427.
22.07. 2684.
26.10. 14966.

.
16.12. 18611.
16.12. 3650,58

1% - 16.12.  856.

 2.1.

110    20175
111    104850
112    343639
113    385543

120    6

130    1211
131    6291
132    20618
133    23133

140    ----
141    ----
142    ----
143    23117

 1.1.

020    1211
040    5080
070    14327

110    20602


  ?
.

----------


## vitch

, ,    .

 ,  6%,  .
 2014     ,          2014 . (..      2014 .).
       2015 .   (..   ).    ,       .
   2015 .       (  ,   2015 .).
  ,    , ..    " (   )    () ".
..              .

 ?

----------


## .

*Fary*, .

----------


## .

> ?


 .     .

----------


## Fary

> *Fary*, .


.        ,     20602.   .?

----------


## kateB

! , ,     ,   2014   ,   .    ,    : 1 - ,          2 -  ,        ?

----------


## 2007

> , ,     ,   2014   ,   .    ,    : 1 - ,         2 -  ,        ?


2

----------


## kateB

!

----------


## .

> .        ,     20602.   .?


,

----------


## vitch

> .     .


       ?      ,    .

----------


## .

,      .         2015 ,     ,      . 
 -   2015     ,        ,                 :Frown:

----------


## Fary

> ,


,  )

----------

,    .     6%  
 1-83310
2-138700
3-214940
4-336150    .
        22261,00      362,00 .

----------


## 2007

> 1-83310
> 2-138700
> 3-214940
> 4-336150


    ?
 ,      336150*6%-20169=0
 ..   ,

----------

???

----------


## saigak

> ???

----------


## 2007

> ???


 ,   .    .
        0.     ,           .

----------


## Fary

> .    ,  , .    6%  .
> 
>  2015   :
> 
> 27.04. 3427.
> 22.07. 2684.
> 26.10. 14966.
> 
> .
> ...




 !    .    ,      110  1.1.  20602.

----------


## .

133-143-020-040-070
23133 - 23117 -1211 - 5080 - 14327 = -20602
   ,     110.   ,      100

----------


## Fary

> 133-143-020-040-070
> 23133 - 23117 -1211 - 5080 - 14327 = -20602
>    ,     110.   ,      100


,         ,     ?
23133 - 23117 - 3427 - 2864 - 14966 = 21241
  ?

----------


## .

*Fary*,     .   ,     .          .

----------


## 2007

> ?


 - ,  - .





> ,     ?


     .      16  (23133-23117). ,        16 ,   .          2016 .

----------


## Fary

> *Fary*,     .   ,     .          .


.. ,      ,       ?      ..

----------


## Fary

> - ,  - .
> 
> 
>      .      16  (23133-23117). ,        16 ,   .          2016 .


  ,     -  ((    ,

----------


## .

> .. ,      ,       ?



 -                   (  ).  ,       .

----------


## Fary

> -                   (  ).  ,       .


 )

----------


## Morph

.

 ,   6%,   2      1  .
   4  (3   2    1   ).

     ,          .          .

   :
1)        102 - 1  2?   ,     ,    ,     .
2) 140-141-142-143     ?         ,      - ,       ?
3) 1%   300000  2015      28  2015 ,      143?

----------


## .

1.     ,        .    ,  .   
2. .   . ..      .     ,           
3.

----------

! , . 
,  (-),    5%.

   - 69497.

    - 74314.

..       ?

----------


## 2007

> ..       ?


,   74314.
   ,     (     )

----------


## .



----------

, !  . 
   ,            15%,     160 .
    ?         ?

----------


## 2007

> ?








> ?


,       - ?  .     120,     .   110,     .

----------

120 ((

----------


## 2007

> 120 ((


          .

----------

!   ,            . ,  ..

----------

!   ,   ,       .     ,     ,      .263,   ,  ?     15%,   ,        .      ?

----------


## irixa2

!   :   6%  ,    3 .         15768
 9  22136
   48190
  9  1328
    2891
       1526 (     )

----------


## .

> ,


 .     




> 1526


  1526?     ?

----------


## irixa2

1

----------


## irixa2

?    ? .  143 - 2891?
   - 0?
 ,    .   .

----------


## .

> .  143 - 2891?


. 




> ,    .   .


  ,   ?     .

----------


## irixa2

> . 
> 
>   ,   ?     .


         0?
           ?     ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------

. 
 1%    2015   2014      . 
      6%  2015 .
       1%    2015   140          2014 ?            2014 ?

----------


## .

> 2014 ?


 2015, .        -     ,    .

----------


## C

110  120   .    ,       (
 :
1 - 270 - 7190
 - 271 - 15817
9 -272 - 25785
 - 8198
 - 280 - 18720
   1,2:
 1    - 020 - 7190
  - 040 - 8627
 9  - 070 - 9968
     - 100 - 0
             - 110 - 7065 ??
.   - 120 - 0 ??

        ..   ?

----------


## 2007

> - 110 - 7065 ??
> . - 120 - 0 ??








> ..


        .      18720     ( )

----------


## C

*2007*,  !

----------

,
 ,   6%      ,      2015 .  ,    ,       2 ,         ,      .      ,       .
   ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


 -    ,   -          ( )

----------

> -    ,   -          ( )

----------


## happyone707

!    ,      ,       . :    140-143   ,        2,      50%,   100%?  ,   , .         100%?

----------


## .

*happyone707*,  - .           .          ,           50%.      .      .

----------


## happyone707

.  !   -. !

----------


## strelka198

,        , ..    .         1   .         ,    ?
   15%

----------


## .

""?          ?

----------


## strelka198

> ""?          ?


    .           .       ,  1     ,          ,       , ..     !

----------


## .

9       ,      .         31

----------


## 2007

> ,  1


  9 ?

----------


## xxx654

!      .   !  ..

   ( 6%),   +    .     2015       300 . . ( 2014 )   16665 .

   :

1 : 467072
: 1096623
9 : 2674946
: 3851456

020 11359
040 54438
050 ------
070 94700
080 ------
100 48329
110 ------

110 467072
111 1096623
112 2674946
113 3851456
120 6

130 28024
131 65797
132 160497
133 231087

140 16665
141 ---
142 ---
143 22261

 ?            (    3  102086 + 22261,38)

----------


## .

> 140 16665
> 141 ---
> 142 ---


 -? 16665

----------


## xxx654

?!

----------


## 2007

140 16665
141 16665
142 16665
143 38926

020 11359
040 37773
070 94700
100 48329

----------


## xxx654

90075? (           (    3  102086 + 22261,38))

----------


## .

133   143  ,         2015 .

----------


## xxx654

,   )

----------

-   "",  .  :     "-"  ,     ,   .          ,      ?      ,         ?

----------


## .

,   .    ,      .

----------


## 2007

> ,         ?



        .

----------

*.*, *2007*, !

----------

,     6%           ,  2015 .      ,   ,  , 1% ,            ,  ,          ?            1%   ?

----------


## .

15%

----------

> 15%


.

----------


## strelka198

> 9       ,      .         31


  ,     ,     ,           ,   .
              / ?   ,          ...  ,              ..

----------


## 2007

> / ?

----------

!  - 15%  2015.    " "  0  .   , :

1.     260-263    0.0 
2.   270 - 273  280   0.0  
3.           

!

----------


## .

**,

----------


## New-IP

, , ,      ?         ,      ?
     ,      ?

         .         ,    .       .

  -         .     ? ?

.

----------


## .

> ?


. 
       ,         .        .

----------


## New-IP

> . 
>        ,         .        .


. ,    .

----------


## Helper-2005

:
  ,   (   6%,   4 - 2016,    4 - 30 ..     4 -)          (26 ..),     143    (26 ..) -  ?

----------


## .

,  .      ,

----------


## Helper-2005

*.*, !    , .

----------

, !     2014  (   130-133  140-143       ).     2015 . 
2014   (130-133)  I-4574;II-8792;III-13226;IV-16547.
( 140-0; 141-0; 142-0; 143 -16547 (   )

2015  (130-143)  I-3755;II-8176; III-12072; IV-15380
            ( 140-0; 141-0; 142-0; 143 15380    (  )

----------


## .

-     2014 ?      ?   ?

----------


## 2007

> 2014  (   130-133  140-143       ).


    ?
       .       01.05.16,          12072

----------

-   ? (   ))))

----------


## 2007

> -  ?


  .    ,  .  -   -    /.
    ,        /

----------

)))  !!!

----------


## .

*2007*,       :Smilie:  

** ,        2014 .

----------

2014    6% -

----------


## .

..    2014  13226     ?

----------

, :
-     ,     - "0"  ?
-      010, 030, 060, 090          ?    .

!

----------


## Helper-2005

> -     ,     - "0"  ?







> 010, 030, 060, 090          ?


1  -   010

----------


## .

> 


 .    ,    .  ,   ,

----------


## 83

,   ?       5565 ,         ? ...

1 : 31771
: 80840
9 : 247077
: 369094

020 0
040 0
050 ------
070 0
080 ------
100 0
110 ------

110 31771
111 80840
112 247077
113 369094
120 6

130 1906
131 4850
132 14825
133 22146

140 1906
141 4850
142 14825
143 22146

----------


## .

,

----------


## Helper-2005

> ,    .  ,   ,


- ,   ,    1    ( )

----------


## 555

,      -    6%.


1  - 84896
6  - 133324
9  - 1083573
 - 1628864

       -   

  2014  - 800,95  . . 
24.07 - 3650,64  
24.07 - 11328,47  .. 

28.12 - 6481,38  ..
28.12 - 13288,64     300 000

  -       300 .

020 - 5094
040 - 2905
070 - 42036
100 - 26237

110 - 84897
111 - 133324
112 - 1083573
113 - 1628864

130 - 5094
131 - 7999
132 - 65014
133 - 97732

142 - 14979
143 - 21460

.    ?

----------


## 2007

> 300 .


      143.   ?





> ?


 133   143

----------


## 555

800    2014 ...  143         800  - ?            300 000???

----------


## 2007

> 800    2014 ..


      2015 ,      140-141-142-143
 ,       (  ).




> 300 000???


, 13288,64      143

----------


## 555

.

,     800     (  2014  ) -          -   143     (   . . +  300  + 800  )?  142   +   . .

 ?

  ?

       -    -     ?      ?

    31 ,  ,  . . ,   300 .

----------


## 555

140 - 801
141 - 801
142 - 15780
143 - 35550

???

----------


## 2007

> 800


.      2014,       140  ..
140 801
141 801
142 15780
143 35550




> -    -     ?      ?

----------


## 555

140  141  -  801         .

----------


## 555

!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

,    4 ,    ?    4 ?

----------


## .



----------


## JKateJ

..!
,    :
, 6%
  2014         - 20728
  6%  1  2015       20728
 1  2015      1%  2014  - 135794.30
  2  2015    6%  1  -    135794.30
 9       2015   .
 ,     ,       ,                ,   1%  6 %    2015 ,    ,     ,        ,                . , -      . 
 ,   ,        2015      6%  2015 .
   2016         0.
   ?   , ,     6%  2015    2015           2015        ?     ,         1  2016 ,         1%   ?
     2015 ?           2015     1%  2014      2015 ?

  -       ,     -     ?       2015 ?

----------


## .

> , ,     6%  2015    2015           2015        ?


.                .




> 2015     1%  2014      2015 ?


 1%  2015

----------


## JKateJ

> .                .
> 
>  1%  2015


. .  ,  ,   !  :Smilie: 

        ,      ,     ?                ,   ...

  ,        ,   ,          ..      ?

----------


## .

> ,     ?


 - ,       .     2015 ,   .      ?        2016 ?

----------


## 2007

> ,      ,     ?


     ?
     2015.       2015 .




> ?








> 2015 ?


  .      ,     .         ,         . 
140=135794
141=135794
142=135794
143=135794+,     
,     = 133   143.
    ,   ,         .

----------


## JKateJ

> ?
>      2015.       2015 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   .      ,     .         ,         . 
> 140=135794
> 141=135794
> ...




  !

----------

.    ,    ,   .
  6%  .  1 .    6700 . (1%   300000 .  2014 )  10000 . (  ),  16700 .,      1 .  12700 .      050, 080, 110.        1 .?,    020 ?

----------

. , ,  .    ,      ,        ,    . 
  , 6 %.    1  1%     2014 . 17000,   22260 .    2015 .    1,2  4 .    1        1%, .  17000 ?   4       2015 , . 22260?    22260      4    1/4 .      .  2013        .  , ,      1/4  ,       .     1   ,         ,   2014    1/4      4 . 
   ,      4    ,     . 
,     .    .        ? .

----------


## 2007

> ,      1/4  ,       .


 .   ,    ,     .
-,     1,2,3,    4 .
   1 ,   9     .
    .
140=17000
141=17000
142=17000
143=39260
   ,  130,131,132   17000,  133   39260.

----------


## 2007

> 050, 080, 110.        1 .?


    2     .   1     .   ,   .     1    2.
140=12700
141=16700+,   2  (      131)
142= 141+,   3  (      132)
143= 142+,   4  (      133)

----------

[QUOTE     .
140=17000
141=17000
142=17000
143=39260
   ,  130,131,132   17000,  133   39260.[/QUOTE]
,       . 
    . 1 -800000, 2 600000, 4  230000
110-800000
111-1400000
112-1400000
113-1630000

130-48000
131-84000
132-84000
133-97800

140-17000 
141-17000
142-17000
143-39260

020-31000
040-36000
110-8460  ..   ,      58540 +       ( ?). , . 
     .

----------


## 2007

> ..   ,      58540 +       ( ?).


,  .
  ,      67000.      4 .    4       8460.

----------

!!!  ,   .

----------

> 2     .   1     .   ,   .     1    2.
> 140=12700
> 141=16700+,   2  (      131)
> 142= 141+,   3  (      132)
> 143= 142+,   4  (      133)


    ....
       -           .  2015   ,   .  ,   ,   110  1.1     .              -   ....
 :
 110 - 212260
 111 - 248984
 112 - 248984
 113 - 248984

:
130 - 12736
131 - 14939
132 - 14939
133 - 14939

  , ,  .     1 .  16743 (     ),   4 .  12261,  29004 (6743 - 1%  300 ..  2014,  22261  2015).
  140-143?,  ,      ?     140-143,     .    ?   : . 14i      13i,     .   1.1    ,       2.1.    - ,  .

----------


## 2007

> 140-143?,


140=12736
141=14939
142=14939
143=14939
 1  .   ,       .

----------

> 140=12736
> 141=14939
> 142=14939
> 143=14939
>  1  .   ,       .


, .        .        ?,      ,  ,     ...
    1.1?,  ,   ?....
...

----------


## 2007

> ,   ?....


    .      .
   0.   -,     ,          2016.




> 110  1.1     .


    .    .

----------

> .      .
>    0.   -,     ,          2016.
> 
>     .    .


  . ,   ....

----------

""  (6%)    : www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/

----------


## marinabk

!       *        .     ,    ,  0%.         1%,      ,  1%   ...*

----------


## .

.    - .      



> :     ,      0%    .
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
>  16  2016 . N 03-11-11/8498
> 
>    -            .
> ...

----------

, !  ,    . -         ....      ...   ,     )))) 


> .    - .

----------


## Natalya_

!

,     .
      110,         ?
    100%  IV , ..     ?
    6%  .

  ( ):
I - 0
II - 25414
III - 54599
IV - 162090

   ( ):
I - 0
II - 1525
III - 3276
IV - 9721

   22261    IV .

 ,

----------


## .

143     9721 .

----------


## C

= 162090*6%=9725
 143 = 9725 ( ,     )
020 = 0
040=1525
070=1751
110=3276

----------


## 2007

> ( ):
> I - 0
> II - 1525
> III - 3276
> IV - 9721
> 
>    22261    IV .


020 0
040 1525
070 1751
110 3276

----------


## Natalya_

> = 162090*6%=9725
>  143 = 9725 ( ,     )
> 020 = 0
> 040=1525
> 070=1751
> 110=3276


 .    - 162019,   162090.

----------


## Natalya_

> 143     9721 .


 , . !

----------


## Natalya_

,     100,   ?

----------


## 2007

> 100,   ?

----------


## Natalya_

!     100% ?    50%  ...  ?

----------


## 2007

> 50%  .


50%   ,    .




> ?

----------


## Natalya_

,    !!!!!!
  !!!!
    ...

----------


## Fary

, .     2015 .      ,   ,      ,    ,      .      .    ,   ,    .    ,      ?           ?

----------


## .

*Fary*,    ,  .       ?       .

----------


## .

, ,  .   .

----------


## Fary



----------


## Fary

> *Fary*,    ,  .       ?       .


..  ??

----------


## .

?      ?

----------


## Fary

,    ?

----------


## .

*Fary*,      ,  ,     ?     ,    .         .     ,  ,    (,    ,       ),  .

----------


## Fary

> *Fary*,      ,  ,     ?     ,    .         .     ,  ,    (,    ,       ),  .


,

----------

!
    :

    6%.

 2014      ,     1  2015   5988    

   :
 1   99400  ( 5965  -   , ..     -   ?       2014 ?)
   261000  ( 15660 ,    9695 , ..  ""  1 .   :     ?     )
 9  547240  ( 32830,   32830-9695-5965=17175 . ?)
  890308  ( 52418 ,    52418-17175-9695-5965=20583 )     2015     2015    28164 .

,   2015     ? 
        2014 ?      140,       20   0,     40      , 15660 ,    9695 ...
    143    : 20583      2014  (26548 ) ?
  ...

      ,    ... ?       .

----------


## .

> 2014 ?


 ,     .  1 ,    140.  ,   140-143       130-133




> 40      , 15660 ,    9695 ...


   ,  . 



> 143    : 20583      2014


   ,   2015 .        133




> ,    .


   ,   .     .          2015  28164

----------

.,  ,  ...

 28164  2015  (       2014 ),    20583 (   4 )

----------

!
 .    6%  .     2015 .     (  4 .  10000)   600 .      8677.      1,1 ?        ?

----------


## 2007

> 1,1


      .   - . =0

----------

> .   - . =0


.
    2,1     ( 10000 , 600 ,  8677  )

----------


## 2007

> 2,1     ( 10000 , 600 ,  8677  )


113=10000
133=600
143=600

----------


## JKateJ

> ?
>      2015.       2015 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   .      ,     .         ,         . 
> 140=135794
> 141=135794
> ...



 !
, , :
   2015(  - 18610,  - 3651,  1% - 72991,  6% - 38694)
       - 95252 . 
     100  - , !      070     ,   ???         -   ...

110-3937322
111-5804406
112-6954157
113-7599052

130-236239
131-348264
132-417249
133-455943

140-135794 
141-135794
142-135794
143-231046

020-100445
040-112025
070 - 68985
100 - 0 (   ?)

----------


## .

140-142?    1     2014 ?
http://www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/
         110

----------


## JKateJ

> 140-142?    1     2014 ?


,     1%  2014    135794 .        6%  1  2015 .

----------


## 2007

> 100 - 0 (   ?)


100 -
110 56558

----------


## JKateJ

> 140-142?    1     2014 ?
> http://www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/
>          110


          .        070  100

----------


## JKateJ

> 100 -
> 110 56558


     110? 
   95252 ...

----------


## .

> 070  100


     .     



> 95252 ...


      ,   .

----------


## JKateJ

> .     
>       ,   .


        38694 .    ?       143?

----------


## 2007

> ?







> 143?



    ,     .

----------


## JKateJ

> ,     .


     110 - 56558,   ,        95252??

----------


## 2007

> 110 - 56558,   ,        95252??


.
      224897.   ,     ,   .

----------


## JKateJ

> .
>       224897.   ,     ,   .


  !!!!

   ,     !       .....

    , ! -         020, 040  070,     ,      ?       38694??

----------


## .

.   ,     .    143

----------


## JKateJ

> .   ,     .    143


     110 -             -      ?    ...    ...         ?

----------


## .

*JKateJ*,    .        () ,       .     110  ,   - .         100  ,    .  ,  ,        ,

----------


## 2007

> 020, 040  070,     ,      ?


     .   .        (    ). 
       ,   .
  020, 040  070  ..      130-133  140-143      ,      .

----------


## JKateJ

> .   .        (    ). 
>        ,   .
>   020, 040  070  ..      130-133  140-143      ,      .


!!
       ,              !!!

----------


## Katrinc

, , ,      .     ,  6%
:
110 1074454
111 1502162
112 1502162
113 1502162

130 64467
131 90130
132 90130
133 90130

 .   +     + .  
 . . (   )   
140  37252 (32234)
141  96882 (45065)
142  28992 (45065)
143  19328 (45065)

 ,        .    90130/2- .     =   (5000)
        140-143?

----------


## .

> .


    .     ,      140-143     .       142 ,    141,     .
     .    ?

----------

-     .
  6%  .
 1 600 000,     .

            -      /     (     ,       ).  1           ,     . 

    ? 6%              300 ?
 -   ???

      ,       ?

----------


## Helper-2005

> ? 6%              300 ?
>  -   ???


6%     . ..  ,       ,    ,   ,      (  -  ,     ).

----------

,    -  .   .      ?    -   ...

----------


## 2007

> ?


   ?

----------

,    ,        -      ...     ,      ....    ....        1600000,  760000.....

     ,       ?

----------


## 2007

> -      ...     ,      ....


      ,     .       .      .

----------


## 2007

> ,       ?

----------

,         -       ?      .    .

----------

> -      ?


  : "" ,   , "      +  (  ).        ,     ""  .

----------


## Xamele0n

,
 ,            1   110-113, 130-133, 140-143?
        \ 9  \    ?     110  113,   111  112  ? (  )       110 \ 130 \ 140?

----------


## -36

-,   7% . 

210 -                          2 344438
220-                          2 186918
240-           157520
260 -  7 %
273-11026,00

    1.2

----------


## .

.    ,       1.2

----------


## 2007

> 273-11026,00
>     1.2


       2,  ,       1 .
 ,    280  .   ,   1%   ,  7%  .

----------


## -36



----------


## -36

260-263     7%? 
       270-273   ,  7%   240-243?

----------


## 2007

> 260-263     7%?
>        270-273   ,  7%   240-243?

----------


## -36

270-5254
271-11973
272-19944
273-23444
   1,2
020-5254
040-6719
070-7971
120-3500
      1.2
     31   
23444?

----------


## Infini

!
   . -   ...
,  6 % ()
 :

1  700 575
2  937 630
3  576 166
4  896 018

 :
1 - 700 575
  1 638 205
9   2 214 371
  3 110 389

  :
1  94 337  1   94 337
2  74 849    169 186
3  80 484   9   249 670
4  76 983     326 653 

    (   ):
1  21 018
  28 129
9  17 285
  26 881  (   2016)


   ?


 2.1.

110 - 700575
111 - 1638205
112 - 2214371
113  3110389

130  42035
131  98292
132  132862
133  186623

140  21017
141  49146
142  66431
143  93312

 1.1.   (  )
020  21018
040 - 28128
050  0
070  17285
080  0
100 - 26880
110  0

:  143 = 93312     020,040, 070,100= 93311   .  ?         020  040?

----------


## C

100=26881

----------


## Infini

> 100=26881


 .
  ,      2016.

----------


## O_Lena

))
      ,    :Embarrassment: 
,  (- 15%)



1 - 817 484
2 - 1 038 140
3 - 574 172
4 - 841 646


1 - 122 623
2 - 155 721
3 - 86 126
4 - 126 247
  1 % - 227 684

 020 - 122 623
 040 - 33 098
 050 - 
 070 - 
 080 - 69 595

    120 - 141 558

    110,        :Frown: 
         .      ?

----------


## 2007

> 020 - 122 623
>  040 - 33 098
>  050 - 
>  070 - 
>  080 - 69 595


020 122623
040 33098
080 69595
120 141558

----------


## C

,      1 , , 9 , ..     1,2,3,4 ..

----------


## 2007

> 110,


   110  120.    120.

----------


## O_Lena

,     ,  , , 9   .       ))

----------


## O_Lena

> 110  120.    120.


   ?      110  120?           ((

----------


## O_Lena

120 - 141 558,        ?      ,      ? ,      ,       141 558  ,     2015    ?  ?    ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## -36

?

----------


## .

*-36*,   ,

----------


## -36

,         31.03    ,     280- 23, 444

----------


## 2007

> ,         31.03    ,     280- 23, 444


.      3500.  19944 -

----------


## O_Lena

,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## -36



----------


## 2007

> 120 - 141 558,        ?      ,      ? ,      ,       141 558  ,     2015    ?  ?    ..


   141558     86126   .
  2015    227684 ( 280)





> 110  120?


         (100  120),    (110).   ,    (100),   (120).

----------


## O_Lena

72 024,     59 192,        141 558 - 72 024 = 69 534,   86 126 - 72 024 = 14 102 ?   ?

----------


## 2007

> 141 558 - 72 024 = 69 534,   86 126 - 72 024 = 14 102 ?   ?


   141558-72024=69534
   86126-59192=26934

----------


## O_Lena

,  ))

----------

!
   6%.    28.03.2016.
      .
 1  = 33000.    =5788

 110 33000
 111=33000
 112=33000
 113 =33000

130=1980
131=1980
132=1980
133=1980

 140=1980
141=1980
142=1980
143=1980
   020=0

 , ?

----------


## 2007

> , ?

----------

.

----------


## Vendor

,     ...
   ,  ,       , , 9   ,  
140, 141, 142, 143,  ( 2.1),         ,  !

----------


## .

,       http://www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/

----------


## mara81

,   ?       /    .            .              .    ,       ,      ,        ??

----------


## 2007

> /


?  - ?





> ,      ,        ??


   .    .

----------


## mara81

> ?  - ?
> 
> 
> 
>    .    .


  :Embarrassment:            2016 ?

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=565764

----------


## C



----------


## katenok555

! , ,       15%?

 2.2
. 210 - 650000
. 211 - 1 826 561
. 212 - 2 413 385
. 213 - 6 973 233

. 220 - 659 114
. 221 - 1 561 676
. 222 - 2 434 146
. 223 - 6 492 896

. 240 - 
. 241 - 264 885
. 242 - 
. 243 - 480 337

. 250 - 9 114
. 251. - 
. 252 - 20 761
. 253 - 

. 270 - 
. 271 - 39 733
. 272 - 
. 273 - 72 051

. 280- 69 732

 1.2
. 040 - 39 733
. 080 - 39 733
. 100 - 72 051

   . 100?  39733     .    32318, ?
  !

----------


## katenok555

,         2015 ,  - ,     .  ,       ?       ?    ,    030, 060, 090  1.2 .  ?

----------


## .

> . 100?







> ,       ?


.           ?

----------


## katenok555

> .           ?


  1:8.2        ,       . ,             ( )  29.07.2015 ,  . 010  030 -   ,  060  090 -   ?

----------


## .

.         ?

----------


## katenok555

> .         ?


!
,       25.07.2015   39733

----------


## .

,         .

----------

15%   2015,      2015.
      :
- 020  110      0;
- 260  261      15.

----------


## .

> - 020  110      0;


  ,    ,

----------

> ,    ,


  .
.

----------


## aam555

, .           -?

----------


## .



----------


## aam555



----------


## .

.  ,    ""

----------


## aam555

)

----------

, .   , -,  2015    ,  .   .    "0"?

----------


## 2007

> "0"?


  .               (   )

----------

> .               (   )


, .

----------

,              ?   ,    1500  ,   25 ,        ,     ?

----------


## C

.       ,      .

----------

> .       ,      .


       ,?

----------

> ,?


            ,   ?

----------


## C

.         ?
   /

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,

----------

> .         ?
>    /


    /    .          .  ?

----------

> ,


      6   (  ) -25 ,    ( 7).      7   25 ,    . ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 7   25 ,   . ?


,  ,           ,    .

----------

> ,  ,           ,    .


 )),       29.02. -   25 ,    10.03.

----------

,!   .      6%  .  
,  ,        .       .
,   :
 :
110-0
111- 83333
112 - 83333
113-83333

120-6

     5000 
    - 18816.
  ?

130-0
131-5000
132-5000
133-5000

140-0
141-0
142-0
143-18816

 1   )  !     ,        ?

----------


## .

> 143-18816


     143   133
http://www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/,      
  5000       .

----------


## -36

-

----------


## .

,

----------


## -36

210 -695124
211-1276560
212-1736792
2132468367

220-618740
221-1253580
222-1597261
2232197455

240-76384
241-22980
242-139531
243-270912

7%

270-5347
271-1609
272-9767
273-18964
280-24684


020-5347\

050-3738
0708158


120-14917

   14197      

9767  ?

----------


## 2007

> 14197      
> 
> 9767  ?

----------


## -

: - (  , )  ,         1-   ,      .      -   ,      230? ,     ,   220-223   , ..        .  ,      ,        ,  ,         .   ,            ?

----------


## 2007

> ,            ?








> ,         .


  .    .    .

----------


## -

!     ,   1-  .   ,       (,   ,  1/300    ,    0,1%) -     (  11%)  - 8,25%?

----------


## shoka

!

   .
    (-)       .     ,      +.             .
        1.2 -    ,       ,        1%  ,     -     1.2        9 .

        .              ,              ?

----------


## .

> ,              ?

----------


## shoka

> 


 .,   ,    "" -         ? :Embarrassment: 

  ?

----------


## 2007

( 280   120)
    ( 120)

----------


## shoka

> ( 280   120)
>     ( 120)


   !

  ,        ?            ( :  280   120)?

----------


## 2007

> ( :  280   120)?



       1   ,    2       280.

----------


## shoka

> 1   ,    2       280.


   !
    -     1.2      (     ).

----------

!
 ,     ,        (-),       ?        (..    120 . 1.2)

----------


## 2007

> ,     ,        (-),       ?        (..    120 . 1.2)


,    120,    .        .     .
   ,  +.
  ,           .
    ,   ,       ( 120)

----------

> ,    120,    .        .     .
>    ,  +.
>   ,           .
>     ,   ,       ( 120)


    , ,   .

   !!!

----------

!
    , .  .
 6%    2015   ,    .

        ,   10      -  .
   :
" :            ,         (),    .      ,     ,     10.07.2007. 62  20.01.2012."

       ,   2015      .
-1151085  ()  

           0  ?

----------


## C

> -1151085  ()


    ,    , , ..       ..

----------

,    , , ..      ..      ..
       ,   "  
   - mvf.klerk.ru/usn/s070.htm
      .

----------


## 2007

**,     -.

----------

,   31  ,    1  .       1 ,         ,  1    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1


    1 ?

   .

----------

> 1 ?
> 
>    .


   ,  1  .  ,      ?         .

----------

,    ,      ?     ,  ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  ,     .


-, .    31.03 -       .




> 


,     ,       .

----------

> -, .    31.03 -       .
> 
> 
> ,     ,       .


    .   21 ,   1 .

----------


## lenski

, ,       1    ,         ?

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## lenski

5?

----------


## Storn

? ! ::nyear::

----------


## lenski

.   .

----------


## .

> 1    ,         ?

----------


## lenski

, ..   ,   . )))).

----------

, ,        26 ? 
http://e.26-2.ru/npd-doc.aspx?npmid=97&npid=261830

    2016    2015 ?      
   (      -)))
!

----------


## 2007

> (      -)))


 .

----------


## Helga1981

!!!    2015 . 1 . - 26000, 2 . - 3000, 3 . - 1500, 4  . - 0 .    2015    .   1     2014    - 17766 .       ???

----------


## 2007

130 1560
131 1740
132 1830
133 1830

140 1560
141 1740
142 1830
143 1830
  1  .

----------

!      .  1%   300000  ?     ?

----------


## .

**, 1%    .

----------


## Helga1981

!!!!!

----------


## deadline

2015    2016   ,    ?

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------

!  , .    6%  ,   02.04.2015 

.  16.12 = 16634,19
1%  31.12 = 17164,50.

 2.1.

110 
111 90100
112 403700
113 2016450

120 6

130 
131 5406
132 24222
133 120987

140 ----
141 ----
142 ----
143 33799

 1.1.

020 
040 5406
070 18816

110 62966

----------


## 2007

> 110 62966


*100* 62966
100 = 120987-33799-24222 = 62966

----------


## ElenaLL

.    2015 ,   .              ,    95%    .      .   -    ?   . ,      ?       ?

----------

, ...

  :

"    , ,     ,    () ."

"              () ."

.  ,  110,111, 112      Exel-    [] [] [] [] [] [] 1 2 3 4 5 6      1 2 3 4 5 6 [] [] [] [] [] []

( [] -  . )

----------


## saigak

> ,    () ."






> 1 2 3 4 5 6 [] [] [] [] [] []

----------

, 

    143   ,    110 ... (  110 -       9    132)

     143 ,     100% ( 143 =  133). 


   110 - ,       "       ( )  ".... 
    143-?   110-  ???    =(

----------


## 2007

> "       ( )  "....


  . .
110 -   ,     .       .

----------

2007,  ,  !

"  . ."

    =)   ,   132,    133 !      ...


"110 -   ,     .       ."

      ,    -  ,    ,   ,   ...       133 ,      110? (   6%  )

----------


## .

> 133 ,      110?


 , .    ?      ,         020-0700. 
 ,        .   020 - 100 ,    040 - 100 ,   070  100 .      300 .         10 .     (..     )?  10 ?  290     ?

----------


## usersha

!    . 
1)        ?
2)   ,       ,   ?
3)    ?  2014  2015?

  !

----------


## .

1.    .         ,  .       :Smilie: 
2.     
3.

----------


## usersha

> 1.    .         ,  .      
> 2.     
> 3.


   !        ,      ?           ?

----------


## .

,    ,   -  )

----------


## serdgo

.

----------


## .



----------

:  15%.   .     .      273     ?

----------


## biobocha

http://www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/     ...
    ,  ,   ..,      ,     ?      3? (.1, 1.1, 2.1.1)

----------


## .

*biobocha*,    .      ,  -     ?   ,              




> ?      3? (.1, 1.1, 2.1.1)

----------

6  .... 3   3  ....

----------


## 85

!

, ,   .    6%
 . 1%  1.2015-4050,  3-22261.

 :
 2.1
110- 116590
111- 220885
112- 434597
113- 838947


130- 6995
131- 13253
132- 26076
133- 50337


140- 4050
141- 4050
142- 26076
143- 26311  26076?????

----------


## .

26311

----------

.   .  6%.   2015  2700.     ,  .   , . 
110 - 
111 24112
112 31648
113 58487

120 6

130 - 
131 1447
132 1899
133 3509

140 - 
141 723
142 949
143 1754

----------

, ?

----------


## 85

!
.. . 142 <= . 132,   .143     ( . 143 <= . 133) ?

----------


## yante

> , ?


        ,    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## New-IP

! ,    5   . !    ,     !!!
  ,     -  :Frown: ((

, .  - 6% -  .  2014   0 .
  :
1  - 45 050
 - 56 340
9 . - 56 340
 - 103 794.

        , ..   2015 .    22 261,38.        .  !
      130-133  140-143   .  :
1  - 2703
 - 3380
9 . - 3380
 - 6228.

     130-133  140-143?         1.1.   ,   0 ?
,    , ..    (6228)      (22 261,38).

 . !

----------


## .

> .  !


   .  140-143      130-133 .    1  2703,        2703    




> 1.1.   ,   0 ?

----------


## New-IP

> .  140-143      130-133 .    1  2703,        2703


, ! !  ..  130-133  140-143   ?           6%.

----------


## .

> ..  130-133  140-143   ?

----------


## New-IP

> 


  :Girl In Love:  :Girl In Love:  :Girl In Love: !

----------

> *100* 62966
> 100 = 120987-33799-24222 = 62966


!!! 110

----------


## biobocha

> *biobocha*,    .      ,  -     ?   ,


  ) /       ,         .
 :Smilie:

----------

,   ,      (-) -5029,     .   (-) -2524 ?    ? .

.  (  , 6%)
  1. 340770, 2. 260569, 3. 381718, 4. 328938
  1. 340770, 1. 601339, 9. 983057,  1311995
 (, ) 1. 9241,  4. 22261
   2. 13692, 3. 15650, 4. 22905

----------

"".   6%. 2015        ,     8939, 1    1%   300000  2014    2122   4     ,      24383,   8939,-     ( .. 24383-8939=15444)       2016 ?

----------


## .

> ,      (-) -5029,     .   (-) -2524 ?    ? .


          ?       ?    .
 ,           (     ).     ,         .      ,      .

----------


## .

> ( .. 24383-8939=15444)       2016 ?

----------

..            ?

----------


## 2007

> ..            ?

----------

> ?       ?    .
>  ,           (     ).     ,         .      ,      .


  ,   1. 11205, 1. 26839, 9. 49742,  47218,   ,    ,     .             (   ,   ),       .   ,     2015 ,   (6%)  1. 2016. .

----------


## .

> 2015 ,   (6%)  1. 2016.


   1   .       1       .   25   30

----------

,   



> .   .  6%.   2015  2700.     ,  .   , . 
> 110 - 
> 111 24112
> 112 31648
> 113 58487
> 
> 120 6
> 
> 130 - 
> ...

----------

,   



> .   .  6%.   2015  2700.     ,  .   , . 
> 110 - 
> 111 24112
> 112 31648
> 113 58487
> 
> 120 6
> 
> 130 - 
> ...

----------

15%
270-1250
271-2207
272-13242
273-34462
280-33837

020-1250
040-957
070-11035
100-21220
120-0
  .     34 462?

----------


## 2007

> 10 -
> 111 24112
> 112 31648
> 113 58487
> 
> 120 6
> 
> 130 -
> 131 1447
> ...


 1  
040 724
070 226
100 805

----------


## 2007

> 15%
> 270-1250
> 271-2207
> 272-13242
> 273-34462
> 280-33837
> 
> 020-1250
> 040-957
> ...


 .     34462

----------

> .     34462


!!!

----------

> 1  
> 040 724
> 070 226
> 100 805

----------


## Mahorka

15 %.  ,        .

 ,  * 1 .   * .   2 .  ,  3 .   . 

         ,     ,     ?   1 .   ?

----------

.
   1%  300 000  2015 .   2056,      .
  6%,   1.,  8712 .
 ,     (8712)    1% (2056)        1 .  6656 ?

  ,       2015  ,     ,           ,  ?     ?

----------


## 2007

> ,        .


.          ?   -   , ..  .

----------


## Mahorka

(   )         .

  :  ,   1 .    .  2 .  ,  3 .   . 

         ,     ,     ?   1 .   ?

----------


## 2007

> 1 .   ?


 .

----------


## Mahorka

(   )  1 .,        1 .,          ,     ?

----------


## serdgo

,       ,    212, 213  222, 223    ,    211  221?

         ,      ,         ?  / 15%.

----------


## 2007

> ,       ,    212, 213  222, 223    ,    211  221?
> 
>         ,      ,         ?  / 15%.

----------


## serdgo

,    050   500(     500 ?),   271 - 5000,   020 - 5500?        5500(   ),   5000(-  050)? 

  / 15%.

----------

, ,       .
    4  5   ,     ,   ,      ,        .  ,    ,    ,     ?   ? , !

----------


## .

> 4  5   ,


,     2.1.2.      ,        .        4  5,      :Smilie:

----------


## raddugga

> ,     2.1.2.      ,        .        4  5,


Да, конечно, речь о разделе 2.1.2. Поняла, не заполняю. Спасибо большое за оперативный ответ!

----------


## Mahorka

15%.
      1 .   .    .  2- .  ,  3-. .  . .

       ,     (   )  1 .,      1 .,          ,     ?

----------

*Mahorka*,     3-    ,       ?      9 .    ,          .
      ,      ,   ""    .     -    ,   ,        .

----------


## Mahorka

1 . ,     1 .,       .  ". "     ,    ,     (-)15% , 1%   ,    .    ,     .    .
         4 ?     .

----------


## .

> 4 ?


  "  "?     ,   ,      . 
    ,     ,   . ..     100-120

----------

!
   ,   .     .      ?     ?
!

----------


## .



----------

!

----------


## 77

,     ,          
   (  6%)     .4  120,121,122,123,        6.0? 
  -        ?

----------


## .

*77*,        .

----------


## 77

> *77*,        .


  . 4    -   6.0 ?   ?

----------


## .

,   .    ,

----------


## 77

> ,   .    ,


      ,    ,

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## New-IP

> *77*,        .


      .    .     3   ( . )

,  ,         ,    ?
  ,     .   . ,    15.04.   ?
     ,     ?

----------


## 2007

> ,    ?







> ,     ?


 .  ,      -,      .     .

----------


## New-IP

> .  ,      -,      .     .


. !

----------


## L.Ira

, , !    050    .      2015 .

110 95850
111 313850
112 394200
113 394200

130 5751
131 18831
132 23652
133 23652

140 7420
141 22261
142 22261
143 22261

020 ---
040 ---
050 3430??

070  100?
  ,        :}

----------


## 2007

> 130 5751
> 131 18831
> 132 23652
> 133 23652
> 
> 140 7420
> 141 22261
> 142 22261
> 143 22261
> ...


140-143     130-133
140 5751
141 18831
142 22261
143 22261

020 -
040 -
050 -
070 1391
080 -
100 -
110 -

----------


## L.Ira

> 140-143     130-133
> 140 5751
> 141 18831
> 142 22261
> 143 22261
> 
> 020 -
> 040 -
> 050 -
> ...


 ! 
..        7420     5751?

----------


## L.Ira

,   . 
      ,         1,93   0,2 .      ?     ?

----------


## 2007

> ..        7420     5751?








> 1,93   0,2 .      ?     ?


       ?  ,     2    .)      0.      -      ,   .

----------


## L.Ira

> ?  ,     2    .)      0.      -      ,   .


1,93      ,  0,2     PayPal.   !

----------

. 
,    4.47    ? 
       020, 050, 070  
        131-133

    150-163,   -      ?          020, 050  ? 
 .

----------


## Mahorka

15% .  2 .  3 . - ,      .

270   3779
271   -----
272   -----
273   12736
280   12629

020   3779
040   -----
050   3779
 ----
100   12736
110    -----
120    -----

 12736-3779=8957 .?      2728 . ( ..   .  ,  ). 12736-3779-2728= 6229 . ??? 

?       .

----------


## 2007

> 12736-3779=8957 .?


.   12736





> 2728 . ( ..   .  ,  ). 12736-3779-2728= 6229 . ???


12736-2728

----------


## Mahorka

3779 .  2728 .   ,   .  12736-3779-2728= 6229  ???

----------


## 2007

> 3779 .  2728 .


  ,   12736-3779-2728

----------


## Mahorka

,   -  -  .

----------

!  ,     6%:    2016     .,      1 . ( .  2015     1%   .)  ,   1 .      .     ?      ?  ?

----------


## .

1 .         .   2 ,      3   4  ,

----------

.       . ,    ?   ((        . .

----------


## saigak

> .       . ,    ?   ((        . .


   .         .

----------


## .

> .       . ,    ?


    1         ,   .   " "   .  9 .    - .
       ,    .

----------

! )

----------


## Vas'ka

> 4.47    ?


,     :       .

----------


## sanprof

,  -      .       1 - 2015.,    .      " "     "  .". .

----------


## .

> 1 - 2015.,    .


   ?

----------


## sanprof

, ,        .

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## 77

,   -          ...      
    -             ...

, ,
 2015           2014 . - 849,77

110 - 202000
111 - 389000
112 - 559000
113  - 723667
130  - 12120 
131 - 23340
132 - 33540
133 - 43420
140  12120  ( ..   849.77)
141  23340
142  25701
143 - 26498

070-7839
100-9083

   ?

----------


## Mariya32

, 
    6% ( )  01.01.2015-30.10.2015
       .     ,   .

        2015 .        ?  ? (..    )

----------


## Bulgakter

!

, ,    6% - ,      1.1  2.1.1.
   ,       ?

!

----------


## .

> ?


    - ?      .




> 2015 .        ?


 .

----------


## 77

> - ?      .


 ,    ,       

 849,77 -    2014,       2015 (   )
        2015  1 ,      

     2015         2014,    18610,8+3650,58 + 1% (  3386,9)
..        849,77  31.03.16    ,    ,   ,       1 .  .


   ,    1 .      12120,  11270,23

----------


## .

,            ?    1  849,77 ?      ,         ?            ?

----------


## 77

,  ,     1 . 849,77



   ,   ?

----------


## 77

> ,            ?    1  849,77 ?      ,         ?            ?


          2014 ,  ,       1 . 2015 (..   )

----------


## 77

(     18610,8)
   ,     18610,8  3650,58 -      ,    3386,9 (     - 849,77  4236.67)

----------


## 77

,       849,77    :Dezl: 
 ,   2015 -

----------


## .

,   ,  .      849,77   ?  ,    2014 ,      1  2015 ,    1  2015     .     2014        
     ,        .    ,  .       .

----------


## 77

> ,   ,  .      849,77   ?  ,    2014 ,      1  2015 ,    1  2015     .     2014        
>      ,        .    ,  .       .


,    ,     ,            , .. 1%      -      3386,9 ,      4236.67 (      ) 
..   849,77       1% ?

----------


## .

> ,


 ?  -  ?   ,      1  2015 .   .       27.02.2015.       ?

----------


## 77

> ?  -  ?   ,      1  2015 .   .       27.02.2015.       ?


    2014  27.02.2015,    
  ,     -      2015  300.. 18610,8     723667,   1% 4237,

----------


## .

> 2014  27.02.2015,


.... 
  -        2014     ?       2015    ?

----------


## 77

> .... 
>   -        2014     ?       2015    ?


  ... :Embarrassment:      ...
 2014 - 24495.92,    2014  - 23646.15 (  )
 2015 - 26498.05  :  849,77 (  2014) + 3650,58+ 18610,8 + 3386,9( )

----------


## lim

6%       ,           1.1.  2.1.1.         ?

   0,             ?

----------


## .

> 2015 - 26498.05


 ..   2015       638690 ?

----------


## .

> 6%       ,           1.1.  2.1.1.


. 




> 0,             ?


      ,   .    ,  .

----------


## 77

> ..   2015       638690 ?


, ?   723667

----------


## .

> 3386,9( )


    .  .         1  2016 .    ,

----------


## 77

> .  .         1  2016 .    ,


.      849,77     39210202140061200160 ?
,  .         :Dash2:

----------

!        30 ,       -0  1?

----------


## 2007

> 30 ,       -0  1?


1

----------

.  , .
      2015.   .     ,     .
                ?

 .

     ,  .  :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> ?


 ,      2016   .

----------

> ,      2016   .


!  :Girl In Love:

----------


## usersha

! .    ,       ?     6%   .     50       ?

----------


## saigak

*usersha*,

----------


## 2007

> 50       ?

----------


## 2007

> 50       ?

----------


## usersha



----------


## usersha

2,1,1   ?

----------


## usersha

,        010?       ,

----------


## usersha

...     130=140, 131=141, 132=142, 133=143,      ,     010,    020  110  ?   6%

----------


## C

,  "  "    010     ,      030, 060, 090        (   ).
          ,    030, 060, 090  .



> 020  110


 




> 2,1,1

----------


## usersha

!

----------


## Gold fish

, !
   6%  

020 2767
040 3399
070 3632
100 5310

110 46110
111 56657
112 60539
113 88499

130 2767
131 3399
132 3632
133 5310

140 5182
141 10364
142 10364
143 20728

!

----------


## .

140-143       130-133
        020-100.         ?

----------


## 2007

> 020 2767
> 040 3399
> 070 3632
> 100 5310
> 
> 110 46110
> 111 56657
> 112 60539
> 113 88499
> ...


140 2767
141 3399
142 3632
133 5310
  1

----------


## Gold fish

, ,     ,      :Shame: 
, ..     ?

110 46110
111 56657
112 60539
113 88499

130 2767
131 3399
132 3632
133 5310

140 2767
141 3399
142 3632
133 5310

----------


## 2007

> ..     ?

----------


## Gold fish

!!!

----------

!
, : 
1.   2015      ?
2.    ,       ,      ??
         ...      (

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------


## Vas'ka

,      .
_[censored]_

----------


## Gold fish

,     ,             ?

----------

! ,   ?   7% ()  -.
210 1000
211 61350
212 745325
213 1930068

220 8315
221 15199
222 252772
223 755986

241 46151
242 492553
243 1174082

250 7315

271 3231
272 34479
273 82186
280 19301

040 3231
070 31248
100 47707

 ,       ,  47707     ?    ...   1       ,

----------


## Lynyrd

, , ,         6%.

 :         -    ?  .    .

----------


## 2007

> 040 3231
> 070 31248
> 100 47707








> ,       ,  47707     ?



    82186.     ,   .

----------


## 2007

> , , ,         6%.


 http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116538/
https://www.nalog.ru/rn63/program//5961229/





> -    ?  .


  1000 .   .





> .


  ?       .

----------

> 82186.     ,   .


    1%  300 . -     1 . 2016.?

----------


## AlexTyumen

> !  ,     6%:    2016     .,      1 . ( .  2015     1%   .)  ,   1 .      .     ?      ?  ?





> 1 .         .   2 ,      3   4  ,


, ,         020, 040, 070  100        ?            020       ?    ,      020        ?

----------


## Lynyrd

.   6%, ,  30  .

        4.47,    -      " 1".   ?   ?,     .

----------


## AlexTyumen

> .   6%, ,  30  .
> 
>         4.47,    -      " 1".   ?   ?,     .


,   .  4.47 ,   ,   .   4.47.1 -  ,    .

----------

!
  -    ,       1  2.
  2015   ,     .
      0 ""?
      ?
  6%  

 - ...

 1.1      2.1.1?
             2015,    ...

, ,     ,               )

----------


## .

> 0 ""?


     .   ,  




> 1.1      2.1.1?


  ,   .      ,     .

----------

> .   ,  
> 
>   ,   .      ,     .


!

----------


## AlexTyumen

.,       #6881 ?

----------


## 2007

> 020       ?    ,      020        ?


  ,     ,  ,  .

----------


## AlexTyumen

> ,     ,  ,  .


   -     6% ( )?
 ,       :
(:    =  )
020: 1656 = 12787
040: 24854 = 13722
070: 20031 = 20031
100: 29951 = 13445
?      ?       .    ?
 (       1 ,   -  2 .).

----------


## Lynyrd

-      "0",         "34" -  . ?

----------


## AlexTyumen

, 34.   " " ,            :Smilie:

----------


## cegth

? , !     4  (  6%  ):
------------------------------------------------435679
--------------------------------------------------26141
  -----------------------------------------5207
     2015 .----30000
          : -9066?          2016?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> : -9066?


    26141,  =0,     .




> 2016?


    2015 ,   .

----------


## Lynyrd

1%    (6%) -         300 000  -     2015?
,     .

!  :  ,  1%,   ! , ,  
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D4%E...BB.D0.B5.D0.B9

----------


## AlexTyumen

> -     6% ( )?
>  ,       :
> (:    =  )
> 020: 1656 = 12787
> 040: 24854 = 13722
> 070: 20031 = 20031
> 100: 29951 = 13445
> ?      ?       .    ?
>  (       1 ,   -  2 .).


  :Frown:   :
:    - =  
020: 1656 = 12787
040: 8348 = 13722
070: 20031 = 20031
100: 29951 = 13446
: 59986 = 59986

,   2   ,  ,    - .         ,    ,  .      ,    ? ,  6%  .    , ..      :Frown:    !

----------


## 2007

> ,    ?


 .     ,

----------


## CrazyMouse

.
 ,      .
 6%  .
1-3  2015   6% . 
4  2015 .

   :
1  - 107343,89
 - 238984,10
9  - 316637,40

   2015 .
1  - 11130,89
3  - 5565,35
4  - 5565,35

 3     30000.

      .
 1.1
020 - 0
040 - 3208
070 - 0
100 - 0
 2.1.1
110 - 107344
111 - 238934
112 - 316637
113 - 316637

120 - 6.0 ( 6.0 ?)
121 - 6.0
122 - 6.0
123 - 6.0 ( 6.0 ?)

130 - 6441
131 - 14339
132 - 18998
133 - 18998

140 - 6441
141 - 11131
142 - 18998
143 - 18998

 2.1.2.1
     2.1.1

 2.1.2.2
150 - -------------
151 - -------------
152 - 30000
153 - -------------
160 - -------------
161 - -------------
162 - -------------
163 - ------------- ( ,      0 ?)

 .
 .

----------

.
  ,    ,      ( ) .
 ,          - 13811,        - 35872.      ?
:     6%,  

1   
2   778875
3   514535
4   367685

  :
1 .  0
2 .  0 
3 .  0
4 .  35872

 :
 1.1
020  0
040  46733
070  30872
110  13811 (  35872)

 2.1
110  0
111  778875
112  1293410
113  1661095

130  0
131  46733
132  77605
133  99666

140  0
141 - 0
142  0
143 - 35872

 .

----------


## 2007

> 1.1
> 020  0
> 040  46733
> 070  30872
> 110  13811

----------


## .

> 2.1.2.1
>  2.1.2.2


      .    2.1.2




> 162 - -------------


        9    .   2302.         142 18998 .       162  ,        ?

----------

> 


 .
   :



> - 13811,        - 35872.      ?

----------


## .

**,      ,   .    /    ,

----------

-    (    ),     . -   ...
  .
 ,           .

----------


## .

**,   -    133  143,   ,          .     ,          :Smilie:

----------


## cegth



----------


## cegth

> 26141,  =0,     .
> 
> 
>     2015 ,   .


  163 - 20934
  110  1.1 - 26141
?

----------

,   :.             15,   , ,   , ?

----------

*2007*   !     1%  300 . -     1 . 2016.?

----------


## 2007

> 1%  300 . -     1 . 2016.?


   1  2016,

----------


## .

> 15,   , ,   , ?

----------


## kam72

.      6%. 
  2015  :
1  67910
1  157910
9  248610
 370943
  .
   :

 1.1
020 -
040 -
050 -
070 - 
080 - 
100 0
110 -

 2.1.1
110 67910
111 157910
112 248610
113 370943

130 4075
131 9475
132 14917
133 22257

140 4075
141 9475
142 14917
143 22257

1%  300,    2016          2016 ,  ,       1  2016 .    2015       . ?

.

----------


## 2007

> :








> 1%  300,    2016          2016 ,  ,       1  2016 .    2015       . ?

----------


## 777

,    ...
  -  1,    . 
  6%  

1         146048
  257648
9      413773
       1083230


8763
15459
24826
64994


1     0,00
  11131
9      22261
       22261

      1.1
 1        8763 -   )
    -4435 (     4328=15459-11131??)
 9      -1763 ( 2565??)
   40168 (    ,       ??) 

.      ,      1  8763???     1083230*6%-22261-8763=33969,8

----------


## 2007

> -4435 (     4328=15459-11131??)


      (    )  2 ,    .




> ,      1  8763???


33970

----------


## 777

> (    )  2 ,    .
> 
> 33970


  :yes:       .............
     ... :Speaking:

----------


## Ka

!
  .
, ,  - __.     .      .     ,   .   .          ?

----------


## C

,      .
  -    
  -      .      ,         .
    -      ,      ,   .

----------


## 2007

> ?


   -  2015 
   2016?

----------

> -  2015 
>    2016?


     2015.   ,

----------


## C

> ,


        ,

----------

!     -   !         15%  2015 . ,    .    72 .
      ,   .        ,       - 0.
   (   , (  )  ,  ,  ,   ,   ....
    100 ( ,      800 .      273.   280 -    - 52 .   ,      - 800 ?? !!

----------


## C

. 52,       5,2,           - 5,2*15%= 780 ..
    ,   -  780..   ,     )
     7,2,    - 72.         .

----------


## .

,   .   800 .  ,     :Smilie:   - ,    ?

----------

,      ,      52 !

----------


## C

800,   - 52,    800!   -    ?

----------


## .

- ,         :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> 52 !


    1   .   ,   2    .

----------

,   -      (((   .,      !!
 :
 100 - 776082
 - 210 -213 -   
 220-223  ,  223   0
240-243 =  210-213
 273 - 776082
 280 - 51794


    ??       ,     51794??!

----------


## 2007

> ??



     ?    ?
 ,     .      .

----------

> ?    ?
>  ,     .      .


    !!!

----------

? ?

----------


## .

,      ?

----------


## _

!

-      ,      .  ,      2014 ,   2015...   230?           ,       ,    .

!

----------


## C

. ..     ,   ,    -      ,  223 .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=541211

----------

,       143.
        (  6%  ) - 22261?
   1%,      300 .?
  :
6% -  
  - , 
 1% -  ?   ?
    , ..   ?

----------


## .

> 1%,      300 .?


      4  2015 ,    .   133      143




> 1% -  ?   ?


        ,

----------

,    .
,    .
, 143  133?  :Redface:

----------


## _

!
,     ""      6% -     ? 
   ,      ?
 !

----------


## serovai

.   2015,    6%.
 ,   2015            2015.

  ,  ,        ,       .


110) 34568
111) 174177
112) 385066
113( .) 515476


130) 2074
131) 10451
132) 23104
133( .) 30929

     140 141 142 143,       22 261  38       143 (  )?

    (    ),   1.1    :
020) 2074
040) 8377
050() - 0
070) 12653
080() - 0
100)        0 (   22   4 ).     22261   143 ,         4  7825.
110 () -  14436

      110 .    14436    ?   
    2015       3  (  7..  4    22)           14.436  31      .

        ,     ,   ?

----------

! ,  "    " !   . 
 ,      
        .
 1      .
 9       .
    1 .  .  9 .     .
 252  253 -  .
,        (15%),    262, 262, 263   -     !!
270,271,272, - !!           !!!   - 273  0.
    280.         120

     !        , ??

----------

! ,  "    " :Frown:  !   . 
 ,      
        .
 1      .
 9       .
    1 .  .  9 .     .
 252  253 -  .
,        (15%),    262, 262, 263   -     !!
270,271,272, - !!           !!!   - 273  0.
    280.         120

     !        , ??

----------

,        125 .,   - 255 . (     )    51 !!  9 .    !    .           ??

----------


## 2007

> !        , ??



    -?  ,   ?          .




> ??







> 125 .,   - 255 .


255 -       ?   ,   1 
020 125000
040 130000
080 255000
120 51000

----------

!! ,  -    - 125 .,   - 255 . (    -    .   !! ??( 9     - ).   .          ??         , ?

----------


## 2007

> ??


  . 25.10.15   ,   25.10.15 =0.  .  -       .   ,  .

----------

> . 25.10.15   ,   25.10.15 =0.  .  -       .   ,  .


,    ?? 
     ??    -         1   ??
!!!!

----------

1/300    .   -    -           ?

----------


## serovai

?..

----------


## 2007

> 140 141 142 143,       22 261  38       143 (  )?







> 110 .    14436    ?


30929-22261=8668   ,    23104. 23104-8668=14436   .       8668




> ,     ,   ?

----------

:Frown: 
      1 . - 125 .,   - 128 .   9     - .   51 .    ,     .     ?     ,      ?        ? ? -   ..(((

----------


## 2007

> ?


    1    28.04.15  27.07.15
       28.07.15  26.10.15
     ,     
  ,   ,   .

----------

. 125  128 (   15%) .    51 .      ?(((

----------


## 2007

> ?(((


,   .)) ,   ,     . http://www.klerk.ru/doc/439523/

----------

2007,     -    ,     . ,        ,    ??    ,       125  128 .    -   ?

----------


## 2007

**,      =125000( 020)+128000( 040)-253000( 080)=0.  .
        1  .
  25.04 (+ - )    125
  25.07 =128
  25.10 =-253
  31.03 =51
          51
 ,

----------

,     !!     ,    !!        !!       -      .        ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


.        .)

----------

> .        .)


 !!
    -  ,       ?        . .,            /    ? ? !!!!

----------


## 2007

> . .,            /    ? ?


.     ,                51 .   253-51=202   /.
  ,      ,     .    .       1%  ,     ,     ,     (          )

----------

,          ,    1 %      ?

----------

> .     ,                51 .   253-51=202   /.
>   ,      ,     .    .       1%  ,     ,     ,     (          )


     !!! ,       - ??

----------


## 2007

> ,    1 %      ?


    )))  :Cool:

----------


## CrazyMouse

> .    2.1.2
> 
>         9    .   2302.         142 18998 .       162  ,        ?


   . 
   162 -2302
 .

----------


## mirka

.      :    ,   .  9 . -16204,   45138.   9 . -16204,   61342 (          16204),    ? .

----------


## 2007

> ,   .  9 . -16204,   45138.   9 . -16204,   61342 (          16204),    ?


     ,    - .
      2?

----------


## mirka

183381
3549668
4376398
6421144

6%

11003
212980
262584
385269

5501
65485
131292
192634

----------


## mirka



----------


## 2007

> 11003
> 212980
> 262584
> 385269
> 
> 5501
> 65485
> 131292
> 192634


020 5502
040 141993
080 16203
100 61343
     192635.   ,   ,       .

----------


## mirka

2007,   , !

----------


## 76

!
    ,  . 
   15%.
 2015        . ,   .
:     1.2   ,     120  -  .   ?

----------


## 2007

> 1.2   ,     120  -  .   ?

----------


## 76

!

----------


## IP-

,       6%    2015   .
     ,  ,  -   .

  :

110 65000
111 164000
112 263000
113 395000
120 6

130 3900
131 9840
132 15780
133 23700

140 4653
141 9305
142 17609
143 23211

020 0
040 535
050 0
070 0
080 1829
100 0
110 46

   ??
.

----------


## 2007

> ??


140-143    130-133





> 140 4653
> 141 9305
> 142 17609
> 143 23211


140 3900
141 9305
142 15780
143 23211





> 020 0
> 040 535
> 050 0
> 070 0
> 080 1829
> 100 0
> 110 46


020 0
040 535
050 0
070 0
080 535
100 489
110 0

----------


## IP-

*2007*,    ,       ( 6% 535+   23211) >  6%    46.  (   )  110   ??

----------


## .

*IP-*,     ,   .     ,     .

----------

! , ,  ..
  6%,  ., ..

130 - 266 271
131 - 531 482
132 - 839 973
133 - 1 159 966

140-0
141-86 260
142-0
143-257 407

020-266 271
040-178 951
070-394 751
100-62 585

 !

----------


## 2007

> 140-0
> 141-86 260
> 142-0
> 143-257 407



142     141.
     140-143?    ?     ?

----------

86 260  2014.

171 147  2015, 1%   300.

----------


## 2007

> 140-0
> 141-86 260
> 142-0
> 143-257 407
> 
> 020-266 271
> 040-178 951
> 070-394 751
> 100-62 585


140 0
141 86260
142 86260
143 257407

020 266271
040 178951
070 308491
100 148846

----------

?

130-266 271
131-531 482
132-839 973
133-1 159 966

140-0
141-86 260
142-86 260
143-257 407

020-266 271
040-178 951
070-308 491
100-148 846

----------

!!  !

----------


## Natalya_

,  6%.
 .
, .
  .

       12.2015.

110 - 0
111 - 25414
112 - 54599
113 - 162019

120 - 6

130 - 0
131 - 1525
132 - 3276
133 - 9721

140 - 0
141 - 0
142 - 0
143 - 9721

020 - 0
040 - 1525
070 - 1751
100 - 6445

110 - 3222

----------


## .

100 6445?        ,      ?
  100 ,   110 3276.    3222?

----------


## Natalya_

!     :   100 - ,   110 - 3276.   , , : 
1.       () ... , 
2.     .
    ,      .

----------

6% (),  .    2015   .    , ,   2015          ,      ,   .     ,   !    ..    2015   ?        ?     15  2013 . N 03-11-11/16939,        - ,  ,            .

----------


## .

> , ,   2015          ,      ,   .


.       ,        .
       2015 ,            .      1%        
           , .

----------


## C

,       .. 
 -    ()          .     .   . 
     (

----------


## 2007

> -    ()          .     .


   .    ,     ,  280=120.     .         ,     .       .

----------


## C

*2007*, ,   ,             ..
   1,2,3,     .. 
  ,   ..    ,     ,    ..

----------


## C

,     120..  ,       ..  -   ,        .. 
      ?     ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


.
  ,    .      ,         . ))

----------


## C

..   ) ,        2013,   2014..      ,       ..

----------


## 2007

> 2013,   2014.


   2013  2014 ?  2013

----------


## C

2013     ..      2014  ..
   .. 
  - ,    3   ..     ,   - ?

----------


## 2007

.    ,    - ))

----------


## mmamanya

.    6%  ,   .  11.11.2016  1- - 72000, -144000,  9 -216000,    .   - 1  5788,33 2 -5788,33  3 -5788,33 4 -3000                        : 110-72000, 111-144000,  112- 216000. 113- 216000. 130-4320, 131-8640, 132-12960, 133- (          , ?)   ,      -133-12960,   ? .140-4320 .141-8640 .142-12960 .143-12960?    -     ( ) 50  96?      ,    !  6%  . .

----------


## .

,     http://www.klerk.ru/tools/usn/

 50.

----------


## mmamanya

133-12960,     34,    50 ,         ,   133-12960?          50   ,  96    .     ,       ?

----------


## deadline

,    2016       (   )?  ,    -    (    )?

----------


## C

-1152017       2016.     ,     .

----------


## deadline

. .        .

----------


## .

*deadline*,      2016 .



> ,     .


 .        ,

----------


## .

> .


  .    . ,

----------


## deadline

.
 6%  
   705324
1  119813 .
2  165835 .
3  198909 .
4  220767 .

     :
1  5788 .
2  5788 .
3  5788 .
4  5788 +4053 . (1%  )


3 : 1401 .
 4162 .
9  6146 .
  (   )     3405 .
     ?
020 1401
040 4162
070 6146
100 3405

110 119813
111 285648
112 484557
113 705324

130 7189
131 17139
132 29073
133 42319

140 5788
141 11576
142 17364
143 27205

.

----------


## .

,  1%         2016

----------


## deadline

> ,  1%         2016


,     2016.

----------


## Stance

...   ,   49.41 () (),     +4  ,     .
    ,    -2.
      .

   :     : *49.41*
 ,  ,   0!         ...,  .
,    .      .
,           ,    ?

----------


## .

> ..


  .       .

----------


## Stance

,   ,          ?
,   ,  .

----------


## .

> ?


  ,   .       ,   , .

----------


## MRRC

, .
  , ,  6%
 2016         ,          ,     ,          (),        .

      2.1.1       130 - 140, 131 - 141, 132 - 142, 133 - 143 (              )

   ,        1.1           ,     010      , ..          ?

----------


## .

>

----------


## MRRC

> 


!

----------


## 777

,     .       30 ?     ,  ? 
  1%    ,     -       .    1%         ? 
      .....      30 ,  1% -   31 ...    ?   " " ?      ?

----------


## .

> 30 ?







> 1%         ?


      .

----------


## 777

*.*, 




> " " ?


   , ?        31 .

----------


## .

> , ?


       .

----------

. ,  ,  .       8   ?   3 ?

----------


## 777

> .


      30 ?    ? ...

----------


## .

> 8   ?   3 ?


 



> 30 ?


   ,

----------


## 777

> ,


       ,      ,    //       .      ......

----------


## .

> .


     , 30

----------

: 1.     (6%),       ?   ,     .
2.       ?

----------


## Storn



----------

, ,         (   ),
       1?    ?)))

----------

> , ,         (   ),
>        1?    ?)))


   .   ,  .

----------


## saigak

> , ,         (   ),
>        1?    ?)))


    .

----------


## .

.

----------

